# What is the last dream you had?



## ItsEasierToRun

*Describe your last dream*

Whether it was a good dream or a nightmare..

Last night, I dreamt that these tiles I put on above this basin (with expert precision I might add :lol) had all distorted and sealed in an awful mess..

Trivial, I know.. But it was a relief to see they were ok today :teeth

Note from Silent Memory (moderator) - I have merged two threads into one. The threads were originally "What is the last dream you had?" and "Describe your last dream".


----------



## Raphael200

I seriously do not remember....


----------



## Zeppelin

The world got nuked, and I became leader of the new government that governed the wasteland and I had to go fight bandits. It was a cool dream.


----------



## ApolloRave420

the eternal sex dream has begun


----------



## tbyrfan

There was an explosion near my house and my house caught on fire, and my grandmother, dog, and cat died. Also, we lost the house and everything we had. I rarely have nightmares but that one was bad.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Incidentally, I did just have a dream impressionable enough to remember.

It takes place in a classroom full of college freshman. Being 30 years old, i'm easily the oldest one. Some looked at me as if to peg me for an assitant teacher.
It starts off earier in the day with a lecture, people talking and laughing the entire time.. Only this goes on well into late in the evening as I see the daylight lapse with the clock on the wall.
I get up out of my seat feeling utter despair boredom and doupt I staggar lethargically out of the classroom. I'm walking through the hallways dimly lit with the nighttime sky. I find myself outside of the building's foyer, i'm curled into a fetal position, i'm sleeping at the top of the threshold steps using my jacket for a blanket propping my head with both hands.
A middle aged woman in a brown skirt, white puffy blouse, grey hair put up in a bun. She looked to be from a victorian era. This woman I have actually seen before in one other dream.
She stood before me at the bottom of the threshold steps 
She looks at me, I can see her face show this affectionate motherly context. She asks me "well, how was your day today?".
I get up, we start walking outside. I open up and talk, talk, and talk as she walks beside me contently listening. Even exchangeing words herself once in a while. We were walking through a junkyard I start to feel happy that I had sombody to listen to me, and I get to look at cool discarded cars (much from the 50's/60's) and other items laid before me along the damp heaping dirt landscape glistening under the moonlight.

Personally, I don't know what to make of this middle aged victorian era woman. Last dream she was in I had six years ago..


----------



## AlchemyFire

Spider-man in his suit grabbed spider-man without his suit and climbed the Empire State Building, and proceeded to throw him off the top. He didn't save himself and his mangled body was left at the bottom in a car park.

I guess he committed suicide, but lived?

Wow, I'm messed up.


----------



## Implicate

I was flying through the air fighting with Axl Rose, but neither of us won so we went and bought huge robots to fight with, but got sidetracked because we hooked up a hose and made it piss all over the neighbors. Then I woke up, sadly


----------



## DarrellLicht

This one is a childhood christmas morning scenario. two of my sisters and my dad were opening a big present addressed to me. I guess my sisters were more eager to find out what was inside the box than I was. Dad looks on with a complacent grin. 
The package is open, it's a large remote controlled plastic helicopter with built in sound effects. They take the chopper out of the box. the noises start to go off, they start to panic. We did not want to wake up mom or the younger sister. I calmly take the helicopter, find the noise button, switch it off. Sighs of relief overcomes the two sisters. 
I reach for the remote control to scope out it's functions, it too made noise. This takes me a little more time to find the source. After finally shutting off the noise, I look up, the little sister is standing in front of me looking half awake mostly agitated kicks me square in the face.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

What the **** is wrong with his mouth?

That **** looks gross.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

I was watching Eurovision 2013. Ireland's god awful song won. I felt an inner conflict like I never had before. Should I be upset a song I dislike so much won, or be happy that I'll easily be able to attend it next year? The latter viewpoint won. Then I got cranky because I forgot to watch the semi-finals.

/_Fin_


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I actually had a really cool dream last night. I dreamt that I was taking Jeff Goldblum to the airport for some reason, and on the way there, we joked around and became good friends. When he got to the terminal, he asked me to come with him, but I said that I couldn't. Instead he gave me an envelope with what I assumed was money, though I said I didn't need to be paid. My mom woke me up before I could see what was really in the envelope, but I remember glancing at it in my dream, and it looked like a small card or something.

Simple, yet pleasant.

For some reason, I frequently dream about meeting Jeff Goldblum, becoming friends and then doing random, everyday things. I've probably had about 4 or 5 of these in the past year. The coolest one took place in a grocery store, and we roamed about the isles harassing customers while shopping. 

I don't even know what this means... :um


----------



## Zeppelin

I visited North Korea and went to Kim Jong Un's castle. For some reason he had a castle in my dream with like medieval knights and all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Seems like everyone is having dreams about North Korea and large explosions..
This cant be good D:


----------



## DarrellLicht

Starless Sneetch said:


> For some reason, I frequently dream about meeting Jeff Goldblum, becoming friends and then doing random, everyday things. I've probably had about 4 or 5 of these in the past year. The coolest one took place in a grocery store, and we roamed about the isles harassing customers while shopping.
> 
> I don't even know what this means... :um


You want a tall, handsome Hebrew man in your life?...

Seems enamoring comparing to my retired Victorian era schoolhouse teacher.

Although with my previous vision with her was more surreal/nightmareish..


----------



## Nono441

I can't tell you. It was too personal. But also strangely fulfilling, in a way, and I know I've had it before. Disturbing, though.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Nono441 said:


> I can't tell you. *It was too personal. But also strangely fulfilling*, in a way, and I know I've had it before. Disturbing, though.


 Ah one of THOSE dreams, huh?


----------



## AceEmoKid

There were dinosaurs, dragons, wrecked high school classrooms, and sonic rainbooms involved. Nuff said.

..omgosh that was the most awesome dream i've ever had it felt like a movie and there was so much fire and the atmosphere was indescribable omgosh omgosh omgosh...


----------



## tehuti88

Yay! I remember a dream I can share here now.







(I've long had thoughts of starting such a thread myself but am too chicken.)

Last night I had a big long dream involving the feral kittens and a stray male cat that live nearby. It was convoluted. In the dream I had two dwarf hamsters (one newer than the other) that I had not cared for in ages (recurring theme) and so had to find places to put them until I could clean their cages. The cages were of course filthy, needed fresh food and water, and one was too small. I tried putting the hamsters together for a moment but of course they fought.

Then there were slews and slews of cats and kittens on our porch and they were all varying sizes, some as tiny as lima beans. I was kind of trying to scoop them all up and bring them all inside or put them outside, but I couldn't keep track of them all. They were all friendly. So many kittens it was overwhelming.

A male feral cat who wanders our neighborhood IRL, who we call the Man W***e because at first we thought he was a female cat in heat because he's so loud and friendly, showed up, but his facial features had radically changed and his face was becoming stockier and uglier like a panther and not a housecat. I remembered that un-neutered (sic?) male cats would start to develop in a way like this that they'd become big and ugly whereas neutered cats would remain small and housecatlike. In the dream I'd remembered seeing some documentary or something about male lions and those that had been fixed didn't grow manes and whatnot whereas those that hadn't been fixed did grow manes. Well, the Man W***e hadn't been fixed, I assumed, so here he was getting bigger and uglier but he was still friendly.

Then I saw only the two black feral kittens that live in our garage (in reality) outside on the porch and let them in since it was just those two and I could handle them. I went into my bedroom and there was a pile of clothes on the floor; one kitten was asleep atop that and the other was sprawled across my bed. I called to my mother, "Come here and look, those kittens are zonked out in my room already!" I was amazed how quickly they'd made themselves at home.

And I woke up.


----------



## Precious

Had random dream about me and the guy I like. Just mushy stuff but it made me feel good all day long! ^________^


----------



## Starless Sneetch

moroff said:


> You want a tall, handsome Hebrew man in your life?...
> 
> Seems enamoring comparing to my retired Victorian era schoolhouse teacher.
> 
> Although with my previous vision with her was more surreal/nightmareish..


Haha, perhaps! It might also be the fact that Mr. Goldblum is like the polar opposite of me socially, so I admire his friendliness and ability to really engage with people in conversation. Having him befriend me in my dreams feels really fulfilling, like I have obtained part of his outgoing nature.

It might also be the fact that I stay up late watching Jeff Goldblum's movies/ TV shows much too often. This is probably the most likely explanation....

Maybe your Victorian schoolteacher represents your past and/or present educational experiences, which you may feel were frightening and/or outdated? :stu:idea:stu:stu


----------



## DarrellLicht

Starless Sneetch said:


> Maybe your Victorian schoolteacher represents your past and/or present educational experiences, which you may feel were frightening and/or outdated? :stu:idea:stu:stu


I swear she came out of nowhere. She might look similar to a lady I saw in a photograph when I visited my grandparents. I don't readily recollect. It might be a diseased distant relative taking upon themselves to keep tabs with me 

I am the very last in my family's generation. Maybe she wanted to make sure I'm okay. -shrug-


----------



## Lasair

Watched the walking dead for the first time yesterday and dreamt about zombies


----------



## Droidsteel

I had the one where you are at college and then you realise you've got no clothes on :blush


----------



## John The Great

Dreamed I went to hell the other day. Made me afraid to sleep for the days that followed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

For some reason I was in an elementary school in some class that wasn't a proper class. Then suddenly we had to vote on whether this couple should get married. It was like voting in an election with the booths, etc. Some kid in the booth next to me started harassing me for a pen as whoever voted before him took the one from his booth. I told him to piss off but he persisted. In a fit of sudden & intense rage I picked him up & threw him to the floor on his back. His head hit pretty hard, cracked & began bleeding. He died pretty quick. The other kids were shocked. I began running. A chase ensued that saw me steal a bike from another kid, & eventually climb over a barbed wire fence singing to myself "Jesus plays this game, can you climb over top of the barbed wire, & fight on through the pain, before he comes again?"(don't ask me why, lol). As I was climbing there was one kid particularly determined to catch me. He climbed too & when I was confronted on the other side, he stabbed me to death. Then I woke up.

Yeah, I know...what messed up dream! haha


----------



## Zeppelin

I had a dream that one of the players in Machester United got injured, so I got randomly called up to play in the Manchester Derby. I scored two goals on Man City, even though I was a defender, and one of my professors from college was the goalie for United somehow. The dream makes no since at all.

Then some British kids, asked me for my autograph, on a baseball???? Like I was playing soccer, why would they want me to sign a baseball?

I have weird dreams.


----------



## TheTraveler

bugs crawling all over me eating me alive and a spider as big as me chasing me. that was traumatic.


----------



## JustAPhase

Having the perfect life. Being the ideal person I've always wanted to be. Living happy day to day. And then I woke up.
I'd be so much happier if I could sleep forever.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I had a dream that my neighbors were doing some strange things that really upset me.


----------



## shyvr6

The last dream I had is for the 18+ section. I'll just say that it was very memorable and no it wasn't a wet dream, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It was a sort of blind date with this Irish gal who showed up at my apartment. We chatted, I was nervous. Eventually my bro came round & tried to help but as usually happens when people do that it just made it worse


----------



## kilgoretrout

While I read a book about some creepy kidnapping serial killer, everything I was reading was occurring right in front of me and I just stood back, watching it all unfold. And I kept on reading that book, knowing full well that what I read would cause some poor soul(s) to suffer. 

It was a great book, thumbs up!!


----------



## cosmicslop

I had sleep paralysis again. There was a man I could never never fully see apart from his shadow. the end

tbh, I can't remember my dreams very well anymore ever since being medicated.


----------



## Farideh

It was an absolute ****in nightmare and I was relieved when I woke up and realized it was just a dream. Last night, I had a dream that this guy I mind of like right now, well I had a dream that I saw him at a club making out with a girl and I pretended that I didn't care but deep down inside my heart, I wanted to die. Then I saw him looking at me with a smile on his face of endearment when I was talking and joking around with my friend. That threw me off a bit like in a confusing way. Oh well. Dreams are f*ckin weird.


----------



## weird girl

a cow was chasing me


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I had a scurry dream just now. I was in my house, the part closest to the backyard, where it had just snowed a quite a bit mind you and I knew what was going to happen. A vampire showed up to kill me. A 30 Days of Night vampire with the cool coats and everything. And I ran, I didn't grab no shoes or nothing, Jesus, I _ran_ for my life. And then the snow got me! I tripped! Ain't nobody got time for that!

My plan was to run through my backyard, down the alley hill and around the block to get to the front of my house where me and my brother had planned a Scooby-Doo-esque trap to stop the vampire. So I've rolled down the hill because I thought I could save energy that way and get down faster and started running on horizontal ground with the vampire hot in pursuit. I've met a few people in the short path from the alley to my house but I was being cautious because I thought it could be the vampire in disguise. Some were him, others weren't.

All I know is that it sucked because all I had to defend myself if it came up close, were snowballs which could momentarily (seriously, like 2 seconds only) distract him if I threw it at his face and eyes. Anyway, I make it to my house, fumbling, or pretending to fumble, with the keys when he slowly saunters up, certain he has caught me. He's giving his little villain speech when I see my brother behind him undo a knot in some rope and SHINK! He has now been beheaded (which is the only way, besides sunlight and fire, that they can be killed) by a skateboard with a cross- stake hitting him so hard that it rips his head off and pins it to the wall.

I don't know how he got his head to turn around but he did so he was facing us saying that such a simple trick wouldn't kill him so my brother got out a lighter and put it under him, and I thought he was going to burn him like that but he was actually lighting a fuse for a bomb that he was going to stick into the head and make it go boom. Then I went inside and told my mom that if she heard any loud noises or saw bright lights, that it was just my brother playing with fireworks and not to worry but she looked outside and saw him holding like a super bright blue box in his hand with a bunch of sparks coming out and then I woke up.

I woke up covered a bit in sweat but I don't know if that was from the spooky dream or the fact that I was using a winter cover even though it wasn't that cold. Either way


----------



## enfield

when i woke up the other morning and saw some headline about how the blue angels weren't going to be coming to san francisco due to budget cuts i remembered a moment from my dream the night before. 

i was in a forest area with some other kids, when one of the blue angel planes flew by at a rather low altitude. i turned to watch it pass by overhead, but as it passed by i noticed it was descending rapidly. then i knew it. it was going to crash. and it did, and much closer than i anticipated too. it went down into some trees like half a mile away. there was a huge explosion. i didn't feel any shaking, but i braced myself for the wave of heat, but it never came.


----------



## Cam1

I was in high school, but it was like in a castle. I was in class and this crazy girl came in with a vegetable peeler and started threatening to cut people. She said she like me so she didn't stab me, but she told me I used to be annoying and that she was the person who cut my stomach open last year. Been having odd dreams lately, I had one last week that was like an episode of the walking dead.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> I was in high school, but it was like in a castle. I was in class and this crazy girl came in with a vegetable peeler and started threatening to cut people. She said she like me so she didn't stab me, but she told me I used to be annoying and that she was the person who cut my stomach open last year. Been having odd dreams lately, I had one last week that was like an episode of the walking dead.


haha a walking dead dream! that is awesome!


----------



## enzo

I was far away from where I lived. Could actually see the skyline of my neighbourhood as if were on the lake. I had to point to the skyline to let the bus driver know I wasn't where I needed to be. Fell for a girl. She was absolutely amazing, with every characteristic I enjoy in a girl, or at least that's how I felt about her. Truly cared for her. She showed me around the place, which was really an old neighbourhood I lived in a few years ago. We were attacked and I let her die. I was in my old home. Went into a filthy kitchen and ate cake after looking for icing. Stayed in bed for days. My Doberman tried to wake me by biting on my fingers. I woke up actually feeling heartbroken. Still feeling kinda sad about her. Weird. 

I hate dreams. Rarely do I have them and even more rarely do I not understand them. This one had me lost. Still sort of unsure what it means, but think I'm getting there.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I can't remember my last dream. BUT my friend just told me that I was in her dream the other night and the characters from Narnia came out of our closets and we could only get them to go away by feeding them cake.

So that's fun...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was walking down the sidewalk just before the overpass by my work. There was a guy walking ahead of me & an old woman standing at the corner of the intersection. The guy said to the elderly lady "Ilhorente"(which came across as a form of 'hello' or 'good day'). The elderly lady replied with "Ilhorento" as a pronunciation correction smiling. As such when I passed her I said "Ilhorento" & she replied in kind. Going up the overpass I began to hear people passing by discussing some Canadian General who was being rewarded for his work against some guerrilla army. Apparently he had been killing the ones he captured as they had requested, which was by fire. There was a newspaper laid out on the sidewalk of the overpass. It was ridiculously large so that many people could read it at once. As I tried to over/around it I fell into the article. Then I was there watching the General as he was filmed by news crews burning men who asked for it alive. Naturally as soon as the men where set ablaze they screamed for it to be stopped. It was absolutely horrifying. The last words I heard before I woke was a news lady asking the General to confirm that the men who asked to be set ablaze were in fact asking for it to be stopped after it was started


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Just briefly - I was dreaming I was brushing my teeth (weird, IKR) and then I spat on my bed


----------



## losteternal

Was riding through a dark creepy forest on my horse with three people in front of me on horses and i was carrying wood and hammer and nails and i kept saying "i need to find the babies graves" the people in front of me ignored me and we were riding up a steep hill in the creepy forest. I wanted to find a place where these babies were burried so i could make wooden crosses so i could find the graves when i wanted to visit them. As usual no one was listening and i woke up crying. All my dreams are sinister even the rude ones.


----------



## renegade disaster

last nights was kind of weird/disturbing. I was in a hotel ,some people I knew were staying in separate rooms. like we were all on a break together but had separate rooms.
one night I used a camcorder to film stuff around the room. when I played it back I began to see poltergeist activity on it, like really crazy stuff that was akin to something from a supernatural horror film. then in a weird way like in the film "the ring" by observing this, it then invades the real world. I don't remember much else from it in the way of details but it went kind of bonkers after this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't recall how it began but my bro & I ended up with a bunch of rodeo/ranch types at stadium or some place where those events take place. Nothing was happening though, it was down time & we were all chillin'. Anyway, they had me run around so that a cow would chase me & gave me pointers to really get it going. After messing around a be we all sat around having drinks. There was a beautiful gal who they introduced me to with the usual intent of setting me up. I was a mess as usual. She went off somewhere & my bro tried again to give me some tips. She came back & my bro tried to direct the conversation for me. I couldn't play along because I've never been good at playing along like that. Anyway, she rolled up to me in her car as she was leaving & I just told her plain that I'm no good at this kind of thing. I did a Brit accent impersonation that made her laugh & then said if she was willing to giv me a chance I'd like to see her again. Then I woke up


----------



## renegade disaster

I had another one about poltergeists/ghosts. this one was watching me while I slept,I was clearly bothered by this and in the dream I started thrashing at it. I woke myself as I was actually thrashing around in my bed too. before this I dreamt about having pet rats again (I had pet rats as a child) the rat was kind and friendly to me.

I am kind of disturbed by all the parts of the dream I had last night due to knowing what some of the symbolism means....


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

renegade disaster said:


> last nights was kind of weird/disturbing. I was in a hotel ,some people I knew were staying in separate rooms. like we were all on a break together but had separate rooms.
> one night I used a camcorder to film stuff around the room. when I played it back I began to see poltergeist activity on it, like really crazy stuff that was akin to something from a supernatural horror film. then in a weird way like in the film "the ring" by observing this, it then invades the real world. I don't remember much else from it in the way of details but it went kind of bonkers after this.


 That is right up my street :b


----------



## Camelleone

when I was half sleeping I felt my body can't be moved and have unclear vision about people saying "hell, hell.." and a person who looks like a judge holding a paper, I was so scared and kept praying and calling Jesus but not any voice comes out.. I forced my eyes to open and wake up..


----------



## DarrellLicht

I dreamed I got a job at a weapons manufacturing outfit, next thing I knew I was getting a 'grand-tour' of all the top secret prototypes from years past and got to see some fresh prototypes.

Mainly terminator cyborgs. Then they showed me their latest project, 'spiritual infiltrators'. 
Ghost assassins that can materialize anywhere, any dimension space and time and any form they choose to carry out a task. They seemed excited to demonstrate their prototypes and hope to cut production on cyborgs to start another enterprise.


----------



## copper

Dream I had before getting up. Was traveling somewhere in a car and we decided to stop at a bar. Then I ordered a light beer and sat at the bar drinking it. I am not a drinker and don't frequent bars very often so I don't know what this met.


----------



## user19981

Someone urinated on my living room floor so I kicked them out.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I found my stolen underwear in my sisters drawer. Not my best dream, but the last one I remember. 

I tend to have recurring dreams of tsunamis. I once slept next to my sister(not the one that stole my underwear) in her bed and we woke up with the exact same dream! Down to details. We were both in a room right on the beach and a tsunami was coming so we closed the shutters and just waited until the water started seeping into the room under the doorway as it started to fill the room. I was totally freaked that we had the same dream, there was more but I can't remember it was years ago.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I had another one of those falling dreams.. 
Y'know, where you whole body *jolts* when you hit the floor.. :afr


----------



## renegade disaster

ItsEasierToRun said:


> That is right up my street :b


to be honest it disturbed me more than anything, not because it was scary. I rarely find bad dreams that frightening. but more the symbols and stuff, sometimes they can be warnings about your waking life...

last nights;
was talking about the premiership and who will win as well as the latest results with my sisters boyfriend, I was telling him man city lost the title. he was engrossed in reading the paper and holding a conversation with a girl about rugby, who also had her head in the paper reading,I think he was correcting her on something to do with the rules of rugby. we were all standing around a complex level crossing for train tracks. the area was surrounded by nice bright green overgrown shrubs,bushes and grasses with thick trees behind which grew to around 20ft high. no way to see through the trees and beyond them. looking up it was a bright sunny day with a lovely blue sky peppered with the odd cumulus cloud. it felt like it was the late afternoon in the summer. the layout of level crossing was weird and complex, upon waking and thinking about it, it seemed to defy logic but during the dream it seemed to like it was nicely laid out and organised. I was aware that we were going to be buying the level crossing along with all the buildings and structures contained within the plot. these structures felt like they were a little old and traditional and some of them didn't really have much point other than being some type concrete observatory. we had plans to renovate the area and put in some footpaths to make it a little safer for crossing. the dream started with me walking along the tracks to the area and finished with me observing a hells angels style biker attempting to cross and having trouble getting through some mud.

tldr; lots of details about a very boring dream.


----------



## DarrellLicht

BelowtheCurrent said:


> I tend to have recurring dreams of tsunamis. I once slept next to my sister(not the one that stole my underwear) in her bed and we woke up with the exact same dream! Down to details. We were both in a room right on the beach and a tsunami was coming so we closed the shutters and just waited until the water started seeping into the room under the doorway as it started to fill the room. I was totally freaked that we had the same dream, there was more but I can't remember it was years ago.


Some people are predicting a pole shift in our lifetime. which means tsunami's around the coastlines .

Just what you wanted to hear huh?...


----------



## cuppy

Everyone was required to wear a bikini...So we were all lined up to get hit by this "Bikini Ray" machine that zaps a bikini onto you. You got to say what kind you wanted, so I said "Cotton Candy" So i was wearing a bikini made of cotton candy :s This could have been because i want a new swimsuit, haha :eyes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

cuppycake said:


> Everyone was required to wear a bikini...So we were all lined up to get hit by this "Bikini Ray" machine that zaps a bikini onto you. You got to say what kind you wanted, so I said "Cotton Candy" So i was wearing a bikini made of cotton candy :s This could have been because i want a new swimsuit, haha :eyes


 Not sure I'd look too good in a bikini :lol


----------



## Orchestrated

The last dream that I remember was a few nights ago. 

My town was on fire, and we were warned to evacuate. So my family started packing up the car and we almost forgot my baby cousin. So I went back for her and when I stuffed her into the car, we started hearing noises over the sirens like spitting and hissing. I look up and my brother is twisting and hissing like the noises so I start to push him out of the car. That's when I woke up. 

When I woke up, I realized he was turning into a zombie. Coincidentally - and I mean not a coincidence at all - I'm reading a zombie book.


----------



## totalloner

There was this woman with big.......:sus


----------



## PickleNose

I was inside an episode of American Pickers and couldn't get out.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

totalloner said:


> There was this woman with big.......:sus


 Feet? :lol


----------



## totalloner

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Feet? :lol


How embarassing. I guess the the secret is out now. Oh well.:um


----------



## AceEmoKid

Last last night, I dreamed I was having a picnic in the desert. There were a bunch of small coyote looking things with armor roaming around (they kind of looked like monsters out of Final Fantasy) scavenging for food. We (or I? Can't remember if I was having that picnic alone) thought we were far from civilization, yet somewhere over the rippling dunes (it looked like I was in the middle of a giant sandy sea) there was a Hollywood set. Apparently, the cameraguy was filming a gigantic cheeseburger cushion falling off of a 50 story building, and then a smaller cheeseburger fallling after that. 

Last night's dream was way more blurry, but main points I remember was that I was fighting centuars alongside Naruto, Shikamaru, and a bunch of nameless, grisly medieval warrior looking dudes. They were pissed because we'd set fire accidentally to their territory, deep in the north forest. Unfortunately, the centuars were so powerful that they beheaded almost everyone with their giant hatchets, which they threw around like shurikens. :c However, some magical dark witch lady came in and enchanted the centuars, turning them into little Keroppis. Yes, Keroppis. Those little chibi japanese characters. I don't even know, man. But anyway, the rest of the fighting was easy. We wiped out all the Keroppis, except for the leader, and were torturing him within out castle dungeon right about when I woke up.


----------



## berlingot

i keep a dream log here.

"Brittany Murphy & Pee Wee Herman grappled with each other in a honey-drenched alley."


----------



## Daniel C

AceEmoKid said:


> Last last night, I dreamed I was having a picnic in the desert. There were a bunch of small coyote looking things with armor roaming around (they kind of looked like monsters out of Final Fantasy) scavenging for food. We (or I? Can't remember if I was having that picnic alone) thought we were far from civilization, yet somewhere over the rippling dunes (it looked like I was in the middle of a giant sandy sea) there was a Hollywood set. Apparently, the cameraguy was filming a gigantic cheeseburger cushion falling off of a 50 story building, and then a smaller cheeseburger fallling after that.
> 
> Last night's dream was way more blurry, but main points I remember was that I was fighting centuars alongside Naruto, Shikamaru, and a bunch of nameless, grisly medieval warrior looking dudes. They were pissed because we'd set fire accidentally to their territory, deep in the north forest. Unfortunately, the centuars were so powerful that they beheaded almost everyone with their giant hatchets, which they threw around like shurikens. :c However, some magical dark witch lady came in and enchanted the centuars, turning them into little Keroppis. Yes, Keroppis. Those little chibi japanese characters. I don't even know, man. But anyway, the rest of the fighting was easy. We wiped out all the Keroppis, except for the leader, and were torturing him within out castle dungeon right about when I woke up.


Your dreams sound so cool. :clap Especially the first one. If only my dreams would be about cheeseburgers falling off tall buildings in the desert... :sigh


----------



## SuicideSilence

i killed myself.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I was in a movie store or something, and there was this pixie/sprite/spirit/magical creature who kept bullying me and telling me I was a terrible person.


----------



## cat001

From what I can recall there were three wooden relics, one with yellow design on it, one with light blue design and one with dark blue design. Each relic possessed a certain power, the yellow relic held the power of electricity, with it you could emit electricity from your body and develop special gloves over your hands for incredible defence from any kind of attack. The dark blue relic held the power of water, with it you could use water as projectile weapons and focused more on long range attack. The light blue relic held the power of wind and granted you a sword for short range attack and the ability to fly short distances. 

An evil man had stollen the power of the dark blue relic, (you are only ever meant to touch the relic and receive it's power for a short time). He held it to his body and absorbed a critical amount of power from this relic, this power allowed him the ability to convert himself into water, use water as projectile weapons (which were actually very devastating) and manipulate water in general. With so much power drained the relics were out of balance which meant terrible things for the future.

The evil man had a small gang of 6 which he instructed to soak themselves in water so he may grant them the power of the dark blue relic to serve as his personal army so he may take over the world.

One person stood up to this gang, he had previously absorbed the power of the yellow relic but before he could electrocute the soaking wet thugs his time with the power was up! 

My memory gets a little hazy with how he evaded capture but I do remember that he went back to the place where the relics rest and was able to absorb the power of all three at once, something that usually cannot happen. With these powers he attained the ability to fly, shoot electrical beams and have incredible defence against any attack. He was now able to defeat the evil man and his gang.

And that's basically my dream...


----------



## mfd

My family was visiting some small logging town for a funeral. My aunt and one of my cousins came along with us.

My cousin and I wandered around the Catholic church where the funeral was happening, and discovered that it had an outdoor tomb where the remains of all that church's members were collectively stored.

We kept walking, and started talking about how it seems like a lot of people focus on individuals who are unattainable to them. We came to the conclusion that it's a form of self-preservation, because deep down they would know the person is unattainable. So by focusing on them, they know they'll never run the risk of actually getting them, and so in turn never run the risk of being hurt by them.

It was getting late so I was going to go to sleep in the middle of a pasture. I had a roofless "room" made out of posts with sheets strung up between them for makeshift walls. I'd just had a shower when everyone showed up and wanted to talk to me about something (I forget what). I barely had time to grab a towel before they just walked on in. They kept walking towards me, so I kept moving away. This kept up until they'd "chased" me across the pasture, where there were trees and a river blocking me from going any further.

Then I woke up 



cat001 said:


> And that's basically my dream...


That actually sounds pretty cool  It could be a book!


----------



## berlingot

i was a passenger aboard a spaceship in outer space, eating a log of peanuts. bewigged men in breeches came in bearing musical instruments. there were several game rooms in the spaceship. a deadly bacteria was released in them, but no one panicked.


----------



## brooks1410

my crush texted me:b


----------



## Xtraneous

Threesome. Just kidding. I wish.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

This is one of those dreams that I managed to 'Summon' by thinking about it before I went to sleep . Except the dream added some Epicness to it

There was a bridge in between two buildings. I was standing on that bridge with a couple of girls. One of the girls was really pretty . . she seemed to be the Grown up version of one of my classmates from primary school .

We were both waiting to hit on each other . . trying to read our body language . I could feel it , she could feel it . I felt really turned on . At one point she had enough and walked up to where I was standing . I asked her if she had a boyfriend . She said Yes .

Nonetheless , she followed me into the front building as I opened the door and walked into it . We literally threw ourselves on the floor and started tounge kissing . It was pretty vivid , I could feel the sliminess . The euphoria was pretty powerful . I paused right in the middle of it . . 

'Wait , do you wanna go out tonight ?'

'I'm sorry . I told you I had a boyfriend' she whispered.

The door slammed right behind me . An Uncle Vernon-lookalike stood right in front of me . . dressed in a black suit and a finely trimmed moustache .

'Get outta here' he screamed .

I ran for my life . He tried smashing me with his heavy fists . I dodged every single punch . I managed to hide inside of a storage room as he was too distracted arguing with what I understood to be his Girlfriend .

'You ****ing ***** . What are you doing !' he growled . I heard a smack in the middle of the cussing and cursing .

'He hit her' I said to myself . 'That son of a ***** deserves to be shot' I grabbed two guns that were lying next to me . I remembered that you can't just pull the trigger , you need to pull that little switch at the back , which rotates the cylinder . . bullet container . So I did that and stormed back into the room . The gun wouldn't fire .

'Pfffhahahaha' the man laughed . I ran back to the storage room . He kept laughing and saying something to me. Apparently something to do with my lack of knowledge of handling weapons . I opened up the cylinders on each gun . One of them was merely a toy gun made out of popping pellets . The other one had paint brushes inside . Wtf


----------



## Zeppelin

Parasitic aliens invaded Earth and were destroying most of the infastructure here and enslaving people. They tried to capture me, but I got away, then I found Obama's bunker that was safe from the aliens, and they let me in. Then the dream ended.

I think I killed a few aliens in the dream too.


----------



## always starting over

God damn, the one I had last night was one of the weirdest I've ever had.

I remember having a party at my place and it was only dudes. It was some kind of fraternity or club or something, not really sure. I left and said they could hang out there while I went god knows where. *Dr. Dre was there too*. Next I was at a table with my dad, his best friend, and my ex. Don't remember what we talked about.


----------



## losteternal

I let some ducklings go beside a lake, I wanted to keep them but it seemed cruel so I let them go and felt very sad I was crying and my old headmaster walked past and asked what was wrong so I told him to piss off cos no one cared about my misery when I was a kid so why bother now...
That sounds very self centred but I still feel extremely bitter about my school days.


----------



## JustAPhase

AceEmoKid said:


> Last last night, I dreamed I was having a picnic in the desert. There were a bunch of small coyote looking things with armor roaming around (they kind of looked like monsters out of Final Fantasy) scavenging for food. We (or I? Can't remember if I was having that picnic alone) thought we were far from civilization, yet somewhere over the rippling dunes (it looked like I was in the middle of a giant sandy sea) there was a Hollywood set. Apparently, the cameraguy was filming a gigantic cheeseburger cushion falling off of a 50 story building, and then a smaller cheeseburger fallling after that.
> 
> Last night's dream was way more blurry, but main points I remember was that I was fighting centuars alongside Naruto, Shikamaru, and a bunch of nameless, grisly medieval warrior looking dudes. They were pissed because we'd set fire accidentally to their territory, deep in the north forest. Unfortunately, the centuars were so powerful that they beheaded almost everyone with their giant hatchets, which they threw around like shurikens. :c However, some magical dark witch lady came in and enchanted the centuars, turning them into little Keroppis. Yes, Keroppis. Those little chibi japanese characters. I don't even know, man. But anyway, the rest of the fighting was easy. We wiped out all the Keroppis, except for the leader, and were torturing him within out castle dungeon right about when I woke up.


Dude. Your head....

I'm lightweight jealous.


----------



## berlingot

i felt as if Dali sent me a dream from the dead. buttocks parted like curtains on a drama scenery rolling slowly on some animated Daliesque dreamscape, opening to reveal the layout of a mansion quartered into different themes & colors. people were partaking of a feast in the center of the mansion; i circled the banquet table, bumping into closets full of ropes & puppets. one theme was dark & black, where i wandered among boxcars filled with children, pulling monsters out of the gum i was chewing. it rained outside, & then there was sunshine. imaginary insects scattered besides a swimming pool. i recognized old logos of an imaginary candy industry plastered all over the dream.

i don't remember the whole thing. i feel like i failed Dali.


----------



## fIashforward

I was in the car with my father and sister and my sister went into the shop and bought something. I then went in and bought a drink (it was Lucozade Sport - does that make a difference ) and when I was paying for it the guy behind me was a friend. I was talking to him, but he didn't seem very talkative (this would seem to be the opposite of real life). I then go the drink and left, and woke up.

I think I had this dream because:
-I had bought a bottle of Lucozade Sport that day 
-I was on this site before going to bed, and was reading and talking about how I find it hard to even talk to friends

Analysis complete LOL


----------



## IveGotToast

I was walking with this girl down a street during the day. There were no cars, or other people. It was just me and her. We weren't walking close together, but a instead, a few feet apart. We didn't really to seem to have a destination, and neither of us spoke.


----------



## Perkins

Someone wanted me to promise that I would go with them to church the next day. Which I totally did.


----------



## Sacrieur

Oh man.... This is going to be awesome.

I had a friend. He and I got along pretty well. I can't remember the specifics, but it was pretty fun? Or something.

Then, we had a falling out, due to errr, disagreements about things. I ran away, ostracized as he basically turned evil. The people I knew helped hide me and I eventually reached some witch's mansion. She's some evil person we were fighting or something.

So I walked up to her and said, "I wish to serve you."

She laughed. Who was this boy? She did not need him.

But I was persistent, "I will show you," I said.

"Very well," she said, her minion showing me up to a suite on the second floor

"Solve this riddle and you can serve me," she stated before closing and locking the door. She clearly expected me to die.

It took some time, but I figured out the riddle and she returned. She gave me some mission and I carried it out, faithfully. I gained he trust slowly, becoming evil myself.

Then, once I had become her right-hand-man I stabbed her in the back and laughed maniacally.

The world was mine.


----------



## CheezusCrust

All I remember is that I was in a Catholic Church.


----------



## cat001

mfd said:


> That actually sounds pretty cool  It could be a book!


Lol thanks.


----------



## wallenstein

I killed someone. I slit their throat and there was a lot of blood. The next thing I remember is being chased by a lot of people. I hid in some bushes, in a hotel room and found myself at a beach in the night. I woke up after this.


----------



## cat001

My memory of my dream last night is a little hazy but i'll try and see what I can remember... 

There was a man in a shirt and tie, he must have been an office worker. I remember he was having quite a hard time of late, not a happy man. He was in a room, I'm not sure how but remember he was transported, much to his surprise to an alternate place. He found himself outdoors in a field being pursued by some people in some sort of armour as if he had travelled back in time, I remember he was told by some ghost-like, jester-like, ethereal being that he had to fight, he was very reluctant and completely shocked by these events but gave it a go anyway. Before he was injured he was transported elsewhere, a pirate ship! The same deal, he had to battle for his life but before he came to injury he was transported to another place again. He thought he was never going to get back home but it turned out these battles were him fighting his inner demons and the ghost-like helper was the one who caused it all, the final inner demon! It was a tough battle but after a struggle he won and was taken back home. He wondered if it was all real but felt a great inner peace, he was no longer stressed and worried, not the wreck he was at the beginning of the dream.

That's it really.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It was a sex dream. Me & 2 women. We were discussing some form of advanced science during the act. It was both cool & strange, lol


----------



## rawrguy

I was in high school again. It was more of a nightmare, really.


----------



## Heyyou

My last dream was pretty awesome, I was back in high school and somehow dinosaurs had began to over run the earth, on top of that people had begun to turn into zombies, the lochness monster gave me a special sword to fight them. I met up with an old school friend and together we tried to save the world. We met up with another girl that had been a bit of a frenemy of mine and soon it turned into a power struggle within the group, it ended with me getting infected by whatever virus that was going around, it was so realistic though.


----------



## soshi

My dream last night was horrible, two guys were following me on a train so they could stab me. So I tried to switch carriages but the kept following me then I tried to shout the driver, but they attacked me. Weird thing is their weapons were sharpened pens lol, but for some reason I had just enough strength to hold them off and kept making them stab themselves in the arms when holding them. Everyone on the train didn't even bat an eyelid though, even though I shouted for help no one did anything. In the end I ended up breaking some of their bones and smashing train chairs off them and stabbing them with table legs and stuff, till there was a bloody pile of furniture and bodies


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

rawrguy said:


> I was in high school again. It was more of a nightmare, really.


 I know what you mean!!! :afr


----------



## Charmander

I was in a shop looking at the perfume section, and suddenly a wild Leonardo DiCaprio appeared and took me on a date. And then we were on the train and I got off on the wrong platform and I never saw him again.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I don't remember my last dream, but a few nights ago I woke up freaking out about how I was going to die one day and the thought of never existing again. So I must have been having a pretty messed up dream before that.


----------



## regan36

One little creepy boy wanted to kill me for no obvious reason and he chased me everywhere. Then my boyfriend broke up with me. Since then I knew that the little boy will certainly kill me because I had nobody to come home with. Then I woke up and I could not sleep till the morning. I was so frightened by that dream.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This is gonna sound absolutely crazy, but I got murdered multiple times by a user on here who I've never really spoken to before.. :eek
First time she shot me down with a machine pistol, then I was alive again, then she killed me again by some other more gruesome means which I don't remember.. :afr
I hate my dreams! >.<


----------



## tieffers

I...dreamt of kissing. Of literally nothing but that, for what feels like a long time. Quite a long time. For once, I had a dream that consisted of nothing strange or confusing or frightening. For once, I had a normal teenage girl dream. And it was weirdly so lucid. Instead of waking up feeling sick and like there were a bunch of angry wasps swarming around in my chest, like I have every morning for months, I just laid in bed in felt warm and happy.


----------



## Charmander

My dream last night involved me saving some otters from piranhas. And then I dreamt that Emma Watson and Kirsten Dunst were bisexual. I have no idea how my brain came up with that one to be honest.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> My dream last night involved me saving some otters from piranhas. And then I dreamt that Emma Watson and Kirsten Dunst were bisexual. *I have no idea how my brain came up with that one to be honest*.


 Did you read my one above..?  My brain scares me sometimes! :afr


----------



## mfd

I dreamed I was some Viking/barbarian that belonged to a group preparing to fight back a growing multidimensional empire. One of my fellow barbarians appeared with "gifts" of a rope with a rock tied on the end. He was trying to spread discord so he could take my place in the group, but two other members (one of whom was Spock) stepped forward to chase him off by swinging those ropes so the rock became a weapon. I then learned that the only world to have fended off the multidimensional empire so far was an Orc world.

Then in the next dream I was hanging out with Sophia Myles, but she turned into a stuffed dummy when I looked away.


----------



## Lipizzan

I dreamt that Will Smith and his wife were going to the moon.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Lipizzan said:


> I dreamt that Will Smith and his wife were going to the moon.


 /Thread :lol


----------



## Lipizzan




----------



## itsmemow

Zombies. Zombies errywhere.​


----------



## Zeerak

Well it was weird. I was a parliamentarian in my dream.

And you know what next day we had a speech exam, in which my crush assumed the role of a parliamentarian!


----------



## shadeguy

I dreamed I woke up and then I woke up.


----------



## Twinkiesex

All my dreams lately have been sex dreams...maybe my bodies trying to tell me something? Like "****ING GO GET LAID B*TCH."


----------



## Bakemono

I had a dream 2 nights ago that I was in a large dark room with an ominous statue. There was another person in the room with me, but they seemed skeptical of something. I'm not sure why I said it, but I told this person "You know levitation is possible don't you?". Then I lifted myself up in the air like I was grabbing invisible hanging bars. I started to float higher and began spinning in the room without control.


----------



## Heyyou

I had a dream that I was on a boat to Italy...too much Assassin's Creed


----------



## Zeppelin

I was riding a motorcycle through the mountains. And then it started to snow. So i got trapped. And then some crazy cannibalistic meth heads started chasing after me, so I spend the entire dream running away from them and to get off the mountain.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I think it took place during the Victorian era, but I was betrothed and I hated the guy. I ran away and took shelter in an abandoned house. They sent out a search party, found me, and the guy who I was supposed to marry killed me.

So that's fun...... :/


----------



## missingno

Just having my standard flying dream. Well it's more of a gliding action since I can only do it when I jump off something high or steep. So yep just chilling in the air when I go in a downward dive. Instead of pulling out like I normally would I'm thinking **** it this a dream lets crash. As soon as I smack into the ground scene switch to me laying in bed with a vomit taste in my mouth. So I adjust to that going oh it was a dream and then it switches again to my dead body on the ground where I crashed and I can only observe it and do nothing. Get a bit tripped out by this thinking this is kinda legit shouldn't of crashed and then I wake up for real


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a dream about breaking a drinking glass on the carpet and my friend's cat happened to not notice the broken bits of glass and stepped on them, so I felt awful. Then I spent the rest of the dream picking pieces of shattered glass off the floor making sure no one would step on them and that each one was picked up. Strange, there were lots of bits of glass.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I was part of the BtVS Scooby gang! 
It was really weird.. At some moments I was me, then other moments I was actually Spike! :lol
We didn't actually slay anything.. We just went into an American pub/bar (no it wasn't The Bronze) where they were serving food and I was refused a curry just because of my accent.. :| Don't ask cause I don't even- :stu
I did get a Fosters Tops though.. :b


----------



## Daniel C

My aunt and uncle were having a party that for some queer reason took place in a huge office building. They had invited at least hundreds of people, most of whom I had never seen before. Before I knew I had lost the rest of my family in the croud and I wandered along the corridors full of people I didn't know until I was close to a mental breakdown. At that moment someone behind me asked if I was interested in participating in a baseball game. Before I could open my mouth to say 'no' I was standing on a baseball field next to the office building. A ball came flying in my direction and but I failed tremendously to catch it, raising the ire of my team members. I decided to leave the party and searched the building for my aunt and uncle to say goodbye. However after three full tours through the entire office block I was not so sure if this was my uncle and aunt's party after all. I wanted to head to the closest train station but at least the exit had disappeared. At this point I can remember no further.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I was being chased by Jason Voorhees and I had managed to survive 3 or 4 movies and then it was the final, anticlimatic scene where me and 3 other people were stuck in a sheriff's cabin while he was up on the roof, running around it, taking stabs at us through the walls with his machete. Then, the sheriff threw the explosives all around the room so Jason couldn't avoid it, and they exploded and Jason was "killed." 3 years later in 2006, the sheriff and the girl who was the protagonist of the previous movie (I was actually the protagonist but they changed it in those 3 years) go back to the place where Jason's body was last seen, and it's still there. He's still alive, but the thing is, is that he barely move because he was so weak. Most it's just moving his head around. Then, I'm there and he tries to grab me, but I easily move out of the way. Then I go out to the swamp where it's shallow for a while, then deep and the other side of the lake, I could hear the screams of other monsters. Then Jason tries to grab me because he followed me out, and he's a bit stronger because he can move, but I just run back to the land, but I take the grassy lane back there. As I'm running, I'm jumping past a lot of different mushrooms. I'm going "Neat" and when I get back to the police car, I grab a sketch book to draw some of the mushrooms but Jason still follows me but I just dance around him, occasionally kicking him when he gets to close. Then the sheriff deals with him while I finish drawing.


----------



## cosmicslop

The only detail I remember is listening to Amanda Bynes say in an interrogation room that she just wanted everyone not to "see her in that way." 

Obviously **** went down that I can't remember. I'm very bad at recalling dreams these days.

edit: *I


----------



## mfd

I was female :um I had to wear these thick nerdy glasses, and there was a guy who made fun of me for it. I decided to take revenge on him and tried to sabotage his life, then I saw him wearing nerd glasses and though he was mocking me. We were going to get into a fistfight but then someone told me it wasn't him.

It turned out there were three brothers who were identical, and neither the one I was going to fight nor the one I'd been sabotaging was the one who had made fun of me.


----------



## tehuti88

Something about Alyssa Milano getting killed in a texting-and-driving accident, and then Prince William appeared in my yard and placed a military/naval hat atop my bird feeder and saluted it, and there were mourners and people in masks, and then I ran off sobbing, and then I found myself in woods full of quilt tents and I lost myself in admiring some Beanie Baby-type toys I found within.

Yeah, WTF, I know. :|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

tehuti88 said:


> Something about Alyssa Milano getting killed in a texting-and-driving accident, and then Prince William appeared in my yard and placed a military/naval hat atop my bird feeder and saluted it, and there were mourners and people in masks, and then I ran off sobbing, and then I found myself in woods full of quilt tents and I lost myself in admiring some Beanie Baby-type toys I found within.
> 
> Yeah, WTF, I know. :|


#YOLO dreams


----------



## mezzoforte

Khan and some of his alien minions were trying to kill me.


----------



## drganon

I dreamed I was making out with a girl, then my alarm went off and I woke up.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Reoccuring bad dream, but it started out a little differently. I was in high school again, in AP chemistry class. I had forgotten to study for a test and do the homework when suddenly the teacher came up to my desk in the very front, ripped the blank test from my hand and began screaming at me. I tried to explain that I always do the homework; I must have been absent the day the worksheet was passed out and the test announced. Everyone was glaring at me. Then the teacher grabbed me by the wrist and told me I had to go back to the doctor and take my medication. I exploded. I frantically wrenched myself from her grip, ran towards the door and flung everything in sight at the floor, because I knew, at that moment, I was never coming back. Everyone stared at me with wide eyes. I ran out the door.

The repetitive part of the dream is me running away, or more specifically "flying away".... but it's not flying in a smooth, liberating manner. It's basically me tredding the air, cycling without visible pedals a few feet above the ground. The faster I pedal, the farther I rise. Unfortunately the work was exhausting. Although this felt a large portion of the dream, I couldn't go on due to fatigue. I fell to the ground and the next thing I knew I was in this home for "twisted" girls my age. They had us huddled in this giant glass room, where we had nothing to do except interact with the other crazies or participate in the scarce "recreational activities" including watching the small black box Tv for one hour (and there were hundreds of girls huddled up to watch). There was even a lights out curfew at 9. We were never allowed outside, except for one field trip in which we saw the tail end of the boys' home returning from theirs. I still don't know where the field trip was to because I woke up.


----------



## OtherBrain

For the last few days i have awoken with voices screaming that im **** and should work harder making it difficult to remember the dreams prior.


----------



## jlscho03

An old friend of mine was going to be poisoned. The kidnapper, or whatever, was preparing soup and adding the poison, which was a lot of dark brown liquid solid (darkening the soup). Even though I couldn't stand the guy, I couldn't let him get poisoned, so my brilliant plan was to fix another bowl of soup and add dirt/mud into it (to get the same color as the poisoned soup) and swap them.
My thoughts on this, in my dream, were, "Well, it'll taste terrible, but it's better than being dead." That's some logic, there.

Though I never found out if my amazing plan would've worked or not...


----------



## Winterwalk

I dreamt I won Last Post Wins. I think it´s one of those dreams that will come
true.


----------



## cat001

My dream involved some sort of monster going around eating people. It looked fairly featureless and was mostly all mouth. It was quite a large creature too. I remember the dream revolved around a few characters, most of the surviving people were hiding out in one of the remaining buildings, it was a very large industrial building. The people who were presently hiding there didn’t take well to new-comers as they thought new people would lead the monster to their sanctuary (and it did). Three individuals were fleeing from the pursuing monster in their vehicle and one was shooting at it, the bullets did nothing. They managed to get ahead of it and ran into the building which seemed like an ideal hide-out. I can’t quite recall all that happened, my memory of the dream is a little hazy now but I do remember there was a lot of running up and down corridors and hiding, one of the men was eaten by the creature. At some point the ‘residents’ had the two remaining men and were discussing amongst themselves whether or not to sacrifice them but one of them said he had a plan to capture the monster! They set the trap up and he used himself as bait. Unfortunately I woke up before the conclusion of the dream.


----------



## shelbster18

A rhinoceros was in a pool in our backyard and Pamela Anderson was talking to me through a TV. :blank


----------



## melissa75

I dreamt that my grandpa wasn't really dead. He had just been traveling this whole time, and I was so happy he hadn't really died. I do remember thinking that I was just in a dream and it wasn't real but everyone around me thought it was real.


----------



## DarrellLicht

A couple weeks back, I had one of those 'prolonged transition between consciousness' incidents at work.. Basically it's when I would be lieing awake trying to fall asleep, something freaky happens, then I wake up. Up until that point, I don't feel like i've actually fallen asleep. 

Anyway, I heard my door click closed, It was pitch dark (no portholes, lol) I hear a voice of a young man quote a familiar song lyric (not sing, but quote them causally as if he were reading it). 

I hear some swift swishing coming toward me. As if it was a person wearing silk or polyester. I see a translucent hand grasp and frantically squeezing/caressing my hand as if this entity had not touched human flesh for centuries and was very longing for that. This translucent hand seemed to have a mist emanating around it like vapors of body warmth.. 

But yeah, I really did felt like somebody was grabbing me, and I could see a hand. I woke up. That's when I knew I was asleep. I was afraid to fall back asleep again, but I felt really 'heavy' if that makes any sense. I was still weary of whatever that was.


----------



## nrelax11

I had a very disturbing sexual dream last night about my sister. F*ucking hate dreams sometimes. I did have a cool dream the other night that I was starring at the stars and galaxies kept appearing and disappearing. It was pretty magical looking lol.


----------



## blu xo

I dreamt I was talking in my sleep and I was like "Am I talking again"? I woke up briefly and I think I said that out loud. I hope I don't wake up my roommate at night.


----------



## Raeden

I had a dream that I had a sibling that ran off in a cavern and died. Then my parents were trying to sue someone for the death of said sibling. And some other girl was dying of cancer or something. 

I'm an only child in real life. I have no idea where this dream came from.


----------



## tea111red

I had a dream that I was starting an IV on someone and I didn't do it fast enough or with good technique, so I started to panic and anticipated getting b*tched at, lol. I don't know what exactly prompted me to dream that.


----------



## WintersEpilogue

Can't remember much, I know zombies were in there somewhere though.


----------



## Daniel C

Apologies for reviving this dormant thread, but I had a dream that was so interesting I cannot help but share it. The Dutch broadcast had come up with an entirely new format, that included a long face-to-face interview with a certain person that was executed immediately afterwards. When I first heard of this concept I thought it sounded a little gross, but then, I didn't want to be stuffy, so I decided just to watch it. The first guest was a Dutch politician, who in the interview was first affronted to tears, and after that was killed by means of a pistol. I thought by myself: Now I do regard myself as rather progressive, and anyway I didn't like this politician that much, but doesn't this go a little far? However, next day, I read a review by the most prominent Dutch tv reviewer, who claimed that the new format was a 'great step forward' and that by it television had finally 'reached the potential that it has failed to fully grasp for so long'. My family members proved equally lyrical. At this I thought, maybe it is just me? Maybe I'm not so progressive after all? Maybe I'm actually a crypto-conservative? Just before I impended to fall into a deep existential crisis my dream ended.
I am so confused.


----------



## tehuti88

No apologies are necessary for reviving an awesome thread. :yay

Last night I had both a convoluted and terribly depressing dream regarding a family outing, and a short but sweet dream about organizing stuff in my room...I had this cool shelf running along my walls, and I suddenly realized I could put my knickknacks there and declutterize my bookshelves, only then I started putting books on this shelf as well, but that was okay, it looked nice. :yay


----------



## Glass Child

I had another reoccurring dream. It wasn't on earth, and I wasn't really human, but there were some normal people around.

I was being chased the entire time by this large monster thing that had a tracker on me.. when it got closer, I could feel the sense down my spine, so it added to the whole creepy effect. I was pleading at strangers for them to help me, but every time I found someone new the monster would come and kill them.

Really, really long dream besides, I got killed in the long run. Not by the monster, but by something else I can't remember now.


----------



## Monotony

mezzoforte said:


> Khan and some of his alien minions were trying to kill me.


Sounds better then Bio-mechanical insects, god damn ****ers where everywhere. :blank


----------



## Archeron

Some demon came into my room and whispered something,then all this pictures with people tortured,in agony started to appear in front of my eyes. 
Lovely stuff.


----------



## AffinityWing

I honestly can't remember the last one. They've been getting crazier and more disturbing but a few nights ago I dreamt I had cancer and had to have my stomach removed.

It was probably the most horrifying image I've experienced yet.


----------



## lisbeth

I dreamed there was a national police hunt to find me after I accidentally bumped into an old lady in the corner shop.


----------



## Miss P

I was in some weird combination of school and airport, I can't really explain how exactly. There were people I know doing really weird things, like my geography teacher doing my mom's hair or my friend walking her cat (that she doesn't have in reality).There was some kind of announcment and all of a sudden everyone stopped doing those things and started acting totally crazy.They were all jumping out of windows, rolling down the stairs, pushing each other.They didn't seem to hear when I tried to call their names or ask them what's happening. After some time it just stopped and everyone turned back to normal, but they all had injuries. Then I asked what was all that and my biology teacher said that it is the day of the physically impaired so they were trying to show them respect and see what it's like being them.


----------



## inerameia

One time I had a dream that I got shot, and I actually felt pain... so weird.

In another dream everyone could run really fast. It was weird.

I don't remember too many of them.


----------



## T Studdly

Last dream I met with a long lost friend, then later I was crying because 2 other friends betrayed me

It was confusing and I woke up hating my 2 ex friends even more


----------



## Lids

It was one I have off and on. It's not regularly recurring, but I have it every few months. I was at school and I got detention, and when I got there, there was this girl and she murdered almost everyone. She told me she was going to kill me, but kept keeping me alive to mess with my head. I kept wanting her to get it over with. Then suddenly time went back and it was the beginning of that day again. I decided to avoid detention for obvious reasons, but she found me again, murdered everyone around me, and again, kept me alive.


----------



## inerameia

my dream last night was weird... it was like I traveled somewhere, went on a rollercoaster or something and had to deal with people... it was weird and seemingly very symbolic.


----------



## inerameia

Lids said:


> It was one I have off and on. It's not regularly recurring, but I have it every few months. I was at school and I got detention, and when I got there, there was this girl and she murdered almost everyone. She told me she was going to kill me, but kept keeping me alive to mess with my head. I kept wanting her to get it over with. Then suddenly time went back and it was the beginning of that day again. I decided to avoid detention for obvious reasons, but she found me again, murdered everyone around me, and again, kept me alive.


god damn that's scary. kill that ***** next time you see her in your dream. lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Holy ****! I'm normally pretty hardcore when it comes to paranormal stuff but last night's dream was ****ing terrifying! :afr

I don't really remember that much about it now but it seemed sooo damn real.. I remember I was in some dark, old house looking for someone after asking round several of the houses down that street if they knew where she lives.. I think I was looking for Sarah Hawkinson (PossessedByHorror) no idea why..

But anyway, I was in this old house when all this weird **** started happening like a door that started slowly locking and unlocking itself.. I dismissed it at first but then it started to get more and more violent.. 

Door handles started levering up and down, doors were opening and slamming shut, random objects started floating around and smashing against the walls.. I ran to the front door and it had locked itself.. As I looked at the door handle in shock and disbelief, some evil spirit thing carved my date of birth "07/02" into the door and then sliced across my finger..

At that point I was 200% DONE and I don't remember much after that.. :door


----------



## GangsterOfLove

The most recent dream that I can remember was from last week. My family was living in a different house in a different neighbourhood. On the news our house was shown and they were saying, "This house will be blown up!" So I start panicking :afr and my family starts collecting some stuff, I guess "valuables" :roll And I am waiting by the door saying, "Come on guys we have to get out now!" :time They are all taking their time lol 

So finally we are running down the side walk, got pretty far, couldn't see our house anymore. Then I hear an explosion and I look back and there is this huge cloud of smoke above the rooftops. And my family isn't complaining or worried or anything. Just carrying on their conversation. Once again in my weird dreams I was ironically the sane one


----------



## rikkie

Last night's dream went something like this-
My mom and I were watching a morning news show that Carson Daly was on. She said he wasn't funny and I got really angry? That's literally all I remember.


----------



## spike12321

i remember a lot of my dreams. my last deam was about virtual MMO(massive muti-player online) i was on the beach with the gamers of the group when 3 of my non gamer friends join the game. i had to leave them to earn more cash for a bigger house since we couldnt fit those 3 new members. did a raid boss with 3 noobs. i had to solo the fker but i did get enough money for the new house


----------



## TobeyJuarez

I've been having what I think might be a recurring dream... The reason I say think is because I remember it to well for it to be a dream I only had once or twice...

I start out in the back parking lot of were I work and I have a backpack ok with a red and yallow sweater on. I'm much younger than I am now, I think I'm about 12 and oddly enough this part of the dream is in third person as if I was having an out of body experience. In the middle of the parking lot is a very aged house that looks very similar to the house my father grew up in. I've only been there in real life once. I suddenly feel the need to change clothes and in late for what I believe to be school but I can't really say for sure. All I know is that I need to change clothes and get to some location quickly. So I walk toward the house and although the screen door is shut it is not locked and the solid door behind it is already partially opened. So I walk in and look around the first floor of the house. There's no furniture nor light, nor people but the places doesn't quite look abandoned cause there's no cobwebs or dust. The walls do look slightly ward with some paint chipping off her and there but nothing to indicate that the house is completely falling apart. After going through the rooms on the bottom floor (there is no hallways in the house for whatever reason, just interconnected rooms) I decide to take a look up stairs for maybe a restroom to change in. I could have changed anywhere on the first floor considering that there's no one (to my knowledge) in the house but I decide to look for a restroom anyways. I go up some very narrow stairs with unussually tall steps that bends around a corner as it climbs and then I see the first hallway of the house. There is a door at the end, two on the right and one on the left. So I go to the one at the end first because, just like the front door, the door was partially open I open it and I see first lights I had seen in the house... They are already on. The room turns out to be a small restroom with a mirror and a sink directly below it. The sink is one of the old ones from the 50s that sticks out from the wall were u can see the drainage pipe recede back from the bottom of the sink and into the wall. The lights are like those that u would see in a movie stars wardrobe room. The ones that are place around the mirror rather than on the ceiling, there are three on each side and the middle light on the right side burns out as I'm looking at it. The room doesn't feel quiet right so I never go beyond sticking my head in the door. I decide to turn around and walk back down stairs but on my way through the hallway as I'm walking past the second door which is now on my left I notice its open. I look inside and the room is a bit hazy with cigar smoke. Aside from the smoke the first thing that catches my eye is that there is an old bath tub, the kind made out of porcelain in the corner and its beneath a part of the room were the ceiling is slanted at a 45 degree angle to allow for the roof. That's when I know this is my dads house because that was how he described his room. As I slowly walk into the room trying not to make too much noise I see the source of the smoke. It's three women playing poker and they are smoking and drinking. I recognize one of the faces becuase it a girl in one of my current classes and I frequently make eye contact with her from across the room in real life. I don't recognize the other two women though. As I walk in the two I don't recognize chuckle at me with out saying anything while the other girl says nothing and merely smirks. I begin to say " is there anywhere that I can change clothes?" As my voice begins to tremble.
They still do not say anything and thats when I notice that all of them are in identical black under garments.... There is a slight pause as they stare at me and then they all point toward the porcelain bath tub beneath the slanted portion of the ceiling in the corner. So I walk over to the bath tub feeling the hair on the back of my stand up as of they were watching me still. I pause for a moment to look over my shoulder and make sure that they hadn't tried to get up and trap me in the corner. I slowly crawl into the bath tub and begin to awkwardly change knowing all along that I'm still being watched and that's were I wake up every single time...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't recall how it began but the beginning was calm. The bit I remember was intense. I was with 4 or 5 people being chased by terrorists. A high speed car chase ended in crashes & we got split up running on foot. In the end I had to burn a guy alive to get away & when I turned back to look at him he was getting up again in the shape of a man but appearing like molten lava. It was terrifying & I woke at the point


----------



## nrelax11

I was playing Battlefeild 3 but I was actually in the game. I wss flying a helicopter trying to blow up people with missles. It was a pretty fun and realistic dream.


----------



## Kalliber

I Was with a special person * wink


----------



## Noll

i was making food and i put broccoli in and suddenly i realized that it was bacon and then i had to eat bacon and it was horrible.


----------



## Steinerz

Some anorexic ghost girl was eating all of my pills.


----------



## nrelax11

I had a dream this morning that I had a baby and I kept forgetting to feed him and kept finding him in my parents room crying. My other dream was pretty long but I was in some city and it was about some killer who stabbed people multiple times with a screwdriver in the throat. I kept finding bodies with patterned wholes in there throat ugh.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

My friend told me he had a dream last night that he was in bed sleeping and I was crawling around in his attic, then crept into his room trying to murder him! :shock

He also said he had another dream that we were paranormal investigators and we were called to an old lady's house to investigate a haunting.. We stayed the night and nothing was happening.. As we were almost asleep in this dream, some creepy-*** girl crawls through the window like Samara from The Ring.. He said we then started beating the crap out of this demon girl but when the lights came on, it turned out to be one of the old ladys relatives! :lol


----------



## gamingpup

Ive had a reoccurring dream for a while now... I wake up in the bed of my old house and everything is quiet. I go downstairs and no one is there but the TV is on and my dads car is parked in the drive way. I go down to my mates house and on the way I see no one I hear nothing. I knock on my mates door and it opens but no one was there to open it. His house is empty... I walk outside and still see none. Then the clouds in the sky part and the sun comes out and I see a few shadows on the sidewalk but theres no one there to cast them... I notice theres a detached shadow next to me it looked like it was try to communicate but I just couldn't see the person casting it... everything is just so quiet. I always wake up with tears in my eyes. I wonder what that means.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

I was trapped in a mansion, beginning with myself hiding under a bed. I got out from under the bed and started being chased by these giant insects down a load of long hallways. I managed to get my hands on an assault rifle and started shooting them while running, ran out of ammo when I got to the front of the mansion door, the door wouldn't open, I was pulling it and pulling it and then I was eaten alive by them for me to wake up.

I have awful night terrors. :lol


----------



## cosmicslop

I had a dream last night about a former teacher sucking my big toe on my right foot. That is totally not part of the syllabus . I'm never looking at that toe the same.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Hush7 said:


> You and your friends watch too many horror movies! Both of you should hang out at the abandoned nut house again and see if this creepy girl comes after you. Make sure you record everything so someone will find the footage you shot and release it as a movie one day. :b


----------



## Kalliber

i was a hooker nuf said


----------



## Steinerz

Ah last night I had a dream that it was Thanksgiving and I was having a hardcore make-out session while she sat on my lap on a couch. Apparently she was the love of my life. It was a nice dream. Except for the part where pieces of her tongue came off in my mouth.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

*What did you dream about last night?*

I dreamt that I had a baby daughter and I had to protect from some unknown threat, it was quite interesting to experience some weird form of paternal feeling added to the weight of the responsibility.

I also dreamt that I was walking in the street with an old lady friend when suddenly I got mugged and the robber asked for a very specific sum of money.

I finally I had a dream about the character of one of my favorite stories but don't really remember much about it.

I just love dreams, they allows us to experience things and situations so removed from our daily lives, specially for those of us with SA.

So, what did you dream about last night?


----------



## AxeDroid

I dreamt that my step-father force himself into the family and rather than have my mother's boyfriend confront him, I stepped in and push him out were we started to exchange blows till he fell.


----------



## housebunny

My hair was coming out. Tons of it. In a grid pattern.


----------



## tehuti88

A raccoon was attacking my window screen, trying to force its way in. :eek I started shouting for it to stop, and striking the window to try to scare it away. But eventually it became clear that it was a female raccoon, and a male raccoon was outside too and was trying to attack her, and she was just desperately trying to get away. Then I felt sorry and wanted to help and comfort her. I think my hand got a bit injured somehow, like a small cut.



Schierke said:


> I just love dreams, they allows us to experience things and situations so removed from our daily lives, specially for those of us with SA.


:high5


----------



## Glass Child

It wasn't a good one. My head felt like being mean to me and gave me a scary dream yeah :c

I think I woke up too fast to be able to react.


----------



## MysteryCoolGuyX

I don't have dreams anymore. medication stopped me from dreaming.


----------



## TheFather

About getting more sleep


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName

I don't dream


----------



## jasiony

I could control water and I was in this lake making bigger and bigger water spouts, there were some pretty big waves I was making too, kind of scared myself 0.0


----------



## Zeppelin

I had a long dream about making the US Olympic Badminton team, and then going to the Olympics, which were being held in North Korea. Then we one the Gold Medal, then lots of beautiful women showed up and I'll leave it at that


----------



## Grog

The girl in my dreams is giving me nightmares 
I've seen her on tv now I see her every where 
She's got style and she's got violent ways about her 
She's giving me nightmares 

The dream police live inside of my head 
There driving me insane


----------



## Pompeii

I didn't dream because I didn't sleep. At all!


----------



## markwalters2

It was just wet.


----------



## hammerfast

I recall a man with a moustache giving me advice on call of duty black ops 2


----------



## Tinydancer20

I dreamt that everything was beautiful and nothing hurt. Then I woke up and I was a full-blown hipster. :O


----------



## housebunny

I was arguing with my dr. about a surgery I don't want to have, saying the anesthesia would kill me


----------



## rikkie

My friend was submitting something to this website for song meanings and lyrics. That was pretty much it.


----------



## Kalliber

That i was in the one piece anime lol..


----------



## SS616

That I had my old pet snake again and he was coiled round my waist well I was going around the house doing chores lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went out to hang with a friend & meet some of her friends as well. I was my usual quiet, awkward self & finally she got fed of with it & proceeded to name every flaw in my character. It was painful as hell to listen to & afterward leaving was awkward too because for some reason I had all the bags I had to gather. Feeling like sh*t I went down to the building lobby & sat down to let it all settle. A guy there asked me if I had a light & I handed him some matches. He used one to light his smoke before lighting the whole pack of matches with it & throwing them near something flammable(I don't recall what) & it went up just like that. Someone shouted it was me who set the fire & suddenly I was a wanted man on the run. I proceeded to try to escape the police & firemen. That's all I remember


----------



## starsfreak

I dreamt about a former friend of mine. I can't remember exactly what the dream was about but I know that we hugged because we haven't seen each other for almost halfa year now. I miss her so bad.


----------



## Derailing

The last dream that I remember had an old friend whom died in a car crash accident on the way from Oregon to California.


----------



## nrelax11

I've just been having all dreams that invlove some sort of conflict I have to deal with. Last night I had a dream I was being chased around my neighborhood by these two guys. So I hoped the fence behind oe of my neighbors house and there was some old lady there that invited me in her house. We talked for a bit and for some reason i kept asking her to give me a bj. I guess I'm into grandmas lol. Not.


----------



## anxiouss

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


LOL


----------



## AxeDroid

I had this dream that felt so real. I was experiencing my first kiss and I just keep replaying it in my mind the dream. I wonder if such event would be that profound.


----------



## housebunny

I was in a van full of people I don't know and the driver appeared to be going down the wrong side of the road. 

I was scared and yelled, "you're on the wrong side of the road!" and then he made sharip left turn and it turned out it was just some weird part of the road that looked like the wrong side, but it wasn't. 

Everyone on the van started laughing at me and making fun of me, and then I mocked their laughter, copying it in an ugly way saying "hahaha it's so funny." I was so angry.

Then the next thing I know I think the whole thing is hysterical and I burst out laughing and they are all staring like I'm crazy and I start wondering, as I'm laughing, if I am actually losing my mind.

Thanks, St. John's wort. :sus


----------



## mike91

I had a very strange one
I bought a white 68 mustang gt and this girl keep telling me to get rid of it but I keep saying no no no then I woke up but I have never seen that girl in my life she must of been my girlfriend in my dream I have never had a dream like that before


----------



## IAmDisappoint

IHateComingUpWithUserName said:


> I don't dream


No dreams here either. I'll have to look up what it means; probably not very healthy.


----------



## BadGirl

"I dreamt about you last night, and I fell out of bed twice"


----------



## tea111red

I dreamed my teeth fell out......again.


----------



## Northern Lights

I usually don't remember my dreams. Only every now and then I will be able to recall some part of a dream the next morning. 

The last dream I remember was not a nice one. I wish I had forgotten about that one as well! :sus


----------



## tehuti88

IHateComingUpWithUserName said:


> I don't dream





IAmDisappoint said:


> No dreams here either. I'll have to look up what it means; probably not very healthy.


You're dreaming; you just don't remember it.

Some people have much better dream recall than others. I normally have very good dream recall, but various factors--such as being on a certain medication, or having a certain medical problem--can hamper that. For example, my dream recall was severely dampened/eliminated when I was on Lexapro, and again when my thyroid started acting up. (Regarding the former, when I went off the Lexapro, it's like I started having "rebound" dreams, slews of very vivid dreams each night...like my brain was trying to catch up. Regarding the latter, I'm on a thyroid med now and my dream recall is slowly coming back, though it's pretty fragmentary and easily forgotten, not the big huge hyper-detailed dreams I used to have. :sigh )

Dream recall typically increases if one starts keeping track of their dreams, e. g., a dream journal. But of course for that to happen you have to remember some dreams in the first place.

Some people say things like B vitamins can help with dream recall but that did nothing in my case. :stu I just looked it up and it says that if you're awakened in the middle of REM sleep, you're likely to recall what you were dreaming. Versus if you just naturally sleep the night through and leave REM sleep on your own, you might not remember anything.


----------



## blue2

if you want plenty off weird vivid dreams that are fun, drink plenty fire water or eat cheese before sleep, I've had great fun with hoards of zombies chaseing me, I once remember opening a coffin and tipping a skeleton out, and worms coming out of my skin, once a little girl in a pink dress was following me, I've had a lot off weird dreams that were much more fun than real life...can't remember them all though...I've had plenty off normal dreams too but I remember the fun ones more...I should keep a diary and write them down...last night's dream was someone chasing me again its a quite common one....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Whatever it was, all I remember is waking up feeling embarrassed.


----------



## housebunny

I dreamed there was this man who took me and a bunch of other people hostage in a van. He made us get in and lined it with explosives on both sides. 

He drove us to another area and made us walk around. There was a woman there amongst all the people who were walking around there and she had an aura about her. 

I could see that she was in heaven because of the level she was at spiritually while still being on earth. It reminded me that my purpose in life was spiritual not material. By her example, she was a light.

There was another woman within our group of hostages who was very tall and tan and slim with blond hair. She was very beautiful and posed as an ex pat and she acted like she was our friend but she was not. She had mentioned she used to do cons in a former life (meaning a long time ago but she didn't do it anymore.)

At some point when we were walking around, I realized she was not really a friend and was conning me/us at that very moment and was part of the bomb scenario, not a fellow hostage. 

Maybe the bomb wasn't even a real bomb, and she just wanted to make us all seem on the same page or side for the con, but I woke up before I could find out what the con was.


----------



## Monster123

tehuti88 said:


> Some people say things like B vitamins can help with dream recall but that did nothing in my case. :stu I just looked it up and it says that if you're awakened in the middle of REM sleep, you're likely to recall what you were dreaming. Versus if you just naturally sleep the night through and leave REM sleep on your own, you might not remember anything.


This makes sense to me as I sometimes wake up suddenly with the dream still in my thoughts, yet other than that I almost never remember dreams. I usually need something to happen during the day that will remind me of it, which rarely happens.

I've always wished there was a way you could record your dreams, mine are so random sometimes I'm not sure they could have any hidden meaning like they say.

Last night I dreamt that me and my sister were trying to drown this spider. The first bit of the dream is cut off so I have no idea why we were so afraid, I just remember feeling the fear. We had a contraption similar to one of those tin pencil sharpeners to try and drown it in but had to keep turning it to keep the spider in as it was trying to escape. We eventually realised it was dead as parts of it's body and legs were everywhere. Weird as in real life I'm not particularly scared of them and would never kill one!


----------



## Lain

I don't remember... but all my dreams are extremely weird/screwed up. Especially when I'm sleep deprived, which I'm doing right now because it's fun and I have nothing else to do. I should keep a dream diary.

The other day I woke up feeling terrible for no reason at all. I just laid there for a while wondering why I felt so bad... until I remembered what happened in what was probably the worst dream I've ever had.


----------



## markwalters2

I only dream during the day.


----------



## Justlittleme

IAmDisappoint said:


> No dreams here either. I'll have to look up what it means; probably not very healthy.


You don't dream either?? Me neither too, I used to have very surreal ones, about clowns and forrests and my city. Now it doesn't happen often.


----------



## housebunny

I found a dog outside of a store that was starving. It was so cute and I wanted to feed it. I petted it and felt it's ribs. I had some fried chicken leftover, so I reached in and was getting a piece out for him/her when the owner came out of the store. He was an American Indian with long hair. I told him what I was doing, that I was about to share some chicken with his dog and he got really offended and pulled the dog away and said,  "This dog is fed better than most dogs ever are!" and got in his car and went screeching out of the driveway. I felt kind of stunned and I didn't understand why he was so angry/offended and why I couldn't give the dog some chicken.


----------



## Sacrieur

I don't quite remember.

But I do remember going, "Where is Haruhi?" in all of them.


----------



## Adam Harris

I was stuck under neath a hood of a car wedged by the motor and firewall..i managed to pull myself free but felt it burn my leg as i pulled away from the car.not joking


----------



## AceEmoKid

I don't remember last night's dream, but I remember last last night's. I was so inspired by it. I really wanted to go back to sleep but I knew I would be perpetuating a bad habit (I've been missing a lot of my morning classes due to that and taking midday naps). So instead I wrote down the general ideas quickly, with a few details that struck me as the most beautifully haunting. I plan to write a novel, or at least a surreal short story about it. I think I will be deemed strange to explain it in full detail, so to give the general gist of it, it is a steampunk murder/mystery set in multiple universes, mainly involving a 20th century pedophile and an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Bluestar29

Today I had the most interesting dream. 

I was in the middle of the sea grabbing a necklace that had a sapphire stone shaped as a tear drop. Eventually a couple of kids rescued me and asked me about the necklace. Apparently the sapphire stone was a emblem for their village. Meet the elder and he told about how his village was having a trouble keeping bandits away. I told him " don't worry, all take care of it." So one night, a fire broke out and I decide to scout the place. While, scouting I notice a guy running away from the scene so I followed him. 

I grabbed his hand and to my surprise it was me! I was the one who was stealing from the village.

Then I woke up and had to go pee so bad.


----------



## Archeron

I dreamed i was back to school.But no exactly human,more like a shadow,that watched everyone,and glided thought classrooms.
There were some of my former classmates,and two of them that were together,and i screamed and pointed "I knew this two would end together". 

Weird,weird stuff..


----------



## nrelax11

I had a dream that someone had been living in my closet, so I pointed a gun at him and he ran out of my room and when he got outside he had turned into a bowl of spaghetti somehow. 
The other dream i was at a strip club and one of girls was giving me an amazing back massage lol


----------



## Rich19

I was with this really dittsy girl and I was teaching her how to fight. I showed her how to punch, correct posture and blocking. All the while she was giggling and flirting with me. At the end we decided to be f*** buddies and kissed passionately.

Next we went to a museum with her friend. I just remember us cuddling and holding hands all the time.

Then my parents found out about us and were shocked (i have a gf in reallife) how you ask well i introduced her to them, a very smart move on my part. I just felt really embarrassed.

Feel a little guilty about cheating in a dream but i don't think i'd do it in real life. The girl did have characteristics that i find really attractive but i don't feel as attractive as i was in the dream. I guees her friend just adds to the feeling of girls desiring me but as for the museum part who knows lol. My parents must have represented the moral side of a cheating conflict and in real life i'm really concerned about what they think of me


----------



## tehuti88

Ah, I finally have one I remember and this thread is on the front page. 

In one part I was sitting at/using the old computer (which is odd, as it isn't there anymore, it broke down ages ago), and I looked out the side window, and the sunset was visible in the west from where I was sitting (it isn't visible IRL)...and it was just after 6AM. o.o It was glaring in my eyes and I was irritated, thinking, "Ugh, it's after 6AM and the sun STILL hasn't set!" But then I realized how weird that was and decided to take a picture to share online so people could see how weird it is where I live. ( :stu )

So I got the digital camera and started using the zoom and trying to take pictures of this low reddish sun that still hadn't set even after 6AM. I made at least three attempts but each time I looked at the photo on the LCD screen there were weird glitches/distortions in it like it was a still from a bad VHS tape. Plus I kept shaking a lot no matter how still I stood. (This is a recurring theme, I _always_ have camera difficulties in dreams. :bah ) I ended up turning it to video mode and making a short video of the sunset, which I was narrating in my typical way ( "Sunset at 6AM! Oooooo weird!" ) in hopes of uploading it to YouTube or showing it off on SAS. (Yes, I'm always dreaming about SAS. ;_; )

There was more but that's all I really remember.

Fun fact: In the dream the sun was setting in the location it sets in in summer (northwest). In reality when it sets at this time of year, it sets in the southwest.


----------



## MrOblivious

I had a group art exhibition a few days ago and someone told me my lecturer from one of my classes bought my painting. So today I'm going to talk to her and thank her for purchasing it.

Last night though I had a dream that I went to talk to her and had to take the painting with me to hand to her. When I put the painting down flat on a table it turned into a thin cake and we started eating it! XD Dreams are so weird.


----------



## Callum96

I NEVER remember my dreams. :cry


----------



## hdth

maybe not last night, but I once had a dream where I was transporting a bunch of marijuana plants and my truck sputtered and ran off the road through someones front window. When the cops came I woke myself up trying to mimic the sound my truck made when it lost control.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Usually I always seem to dream about death/murder/killings. Either it's me being savagely murdered, or it's me brutally killing someone else. I noticed that I normally have an accomplice in my dreams where I'm the homicidal lunatic, they're no one that I know of in real life, just some random made up person.

I'm not sure whether or not these dreams are meant to mean something, or whether or not I've just been playing too many violent games and/or watching too many horror movies.

Other than my murder dreams, I often dream about my childhood, but not the happy-go-lucky moments of my childhood, more like the soul-crushing moments. Most of my other dreams usually don't make any kind of sense and play out like a David Lynch movie. I like these dreams the most, since I don't usually wake up feeling like s*** like when I have my murder and childhood dreams, lol.


----------



## Themis

I was dreaming about being a cat and fighting a war against humans, then I was a part-dragon exorcist that was in the middle of fighting a draco-lich and purging spirits from an abandoned hotel where several people had gone missing over the years. After that one I was trying to take over the world.


----------



## minimized

My mother was working at a dinner for some rich suits. I was there, taking food when it pleased me. She was talking to some old friends. There was a second hall off the side of the narrow first one. A noise happened at the far end, something about kids missing. I followed the trail and the place transformed to a sort of high school gym basement. The walls were green and blue in places and then it became like a dungeon. There was a tv set in a room down there.

Then I was at home and my mom and I were driving to a relative’s house. And when we got there, my dead great aunt was there. And she knew about Xmas, like the present that was meant for her that we left in her coffin. There was a seafood buffet but we had already eaten. I kind of stole some food before I knew it wasn't free.

Finally, I was in some sort of game with Looney Tunes characters, trying to get out of an airport before it blew up. It did not go well.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I jaywalked across the street and there were cops right there but I didn't see them when I was jaywalking so as soon as I did, they were like "hey!" Then I paused and ran for it. And in my dream, I ran like half a mile in one minute, like it was super fast then I ran into my building and hid in a bathroom and it was crazy and my heart was beating so fast and I really didn't want a jaywalking ticket. I think I dreamt this because I recently saw someone getting a jay walking ticket, I made sure not to jay walk today.


----------



## tehuti88

Themis said:


> I was dreaming about being a cat and fighting a war against humans, then I was a part-dragon exorcist that was in the middle of fighting a draco-lich and purging spirits from an abandoned hotel where several people had gone missing over the years. After that one I was trying to take over the world.


Oh! I know that dream! 

No I don't. ops

Though I've had a few almost as weird. :lol


----------



## Themis

tehuti88 said:


> Oh! I know that dream!
> 
> No I don't. ops
> 
> Though I've had a few almost as weird. :lol


Personally, I think those are the best. :yes ...

...Even if it does make you wonder what on earth is up with your brain. :eyes


----------



## Mousy

I dreamt about afff. </3






Jk.


----------



## nothing else

Don't remember.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Work. Like i already hate work enough i have to dream about it.


----------



## changeme77

Nothing. When I am stoned I don't tend to dream.


----------



## ourwater

being tortured.


----------



## twitchy666

*I wish 'dream' was widely understood*

for more than the best ever, ever, ever
closed platform of any parent, perfectionist, optimist

any ratio of society

Lucid, imaginitative, loose, creative spirit

I love the randomness of my dreaming. Any mix of what was on my mind before or mood

It drives me to journal the contents when awake, or can go forgotten, and often remembered


----------



## scottx

In my dreams, whenever women appear, they are crazy, drug addicted, or suicidal and totally uncontrollable. According to Jung this is the archetypal feminine symbolism of my unconscious mind. I rarely have women in my dreams anymore so it is disturbing when they randomly show up like that


----------



## Fairydust

I dreamed that I was speaking to my old primary school teacher. After we finished talking she got up and said something along the lines of this the last time you'll see me because I'm going to die soon.


----------



## Glass Child

Not sure if it is even describable. 
I had wanted to stay up last night, but it seems I passed out. Maybe that lead to the dreams I had.


----------



## crimeclub

I dreamt about a SAS member!  As it turns out it was a romantic dream strangely enough but whatever I can't control my dreams haha, but it was pretty interesting. She moved into my place, except I lived in a killer beach front condo and we went on little James Bond-esque adventures (i had just watched Skyfall last night on Netflix) it was a pretty cool dream and now I want to be James Bond.


----------



## Idontgetit

Aliens, on a barren planet kinda like mars. I discovered odd writing engraved in the rocks. I watch/read too much scifi.


----------



## Spritz11

Basically there's this guy on my table at college that I like, but he's way out of my league. He's also bi (will make sense) So I dreamt that I posted on Facebook saying "Damn, I'm in love with a gay guy." Then this other girl on our table (she likes him and blatantly flirts with him irl) was commenting like "awwww that's so cute you fancy *****" and stuff in a really sarky way. Other people from our table started joining in, not in a mean way but still humiliating. My best friend was trying to save what I said and say I was talking about someone else, but it was failing horribly. 

When I woke up, I had about 10 seconds where I was trying to figure out whether I really had posted it or not. It was horrible....


----------



## therunaways

I keep having this reoccurring dream where I'm at school and getting lost. Or I'm sitting in a classroom...seems like every other night I dream about that.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I had deep, clean slices all the way down my thigh, and I texted my mum about it. It turned into a funny conversation, as it reminded my mum about something that happened to her when she was younger. At the end of the dream, my leg was chopped off.


----------



## Raphael200

It contained a crazy black vampire girl.


----------



## Ntln

The one from two days ago felt so real, partly because it took place in my room where I was actually sleeping. Someone opened the door and assuming it was a family member, I asked what is it in a sleepy voice. No answer. I got up and I saw a short female figure that didn't resemble anyone in my family. I turned on the light and she had a pitch black body with a snow white mask and blond hair. Creepiest s*** I've seen in my life. I attacked it, dragging it out of my room, screaming "Who the hell are you?" at it. Suddenly I was back in my bed and I realised I was still sleeping.

The one yesterday, I was in school, outside in the campus, when I heard a loud bang. It was full of younger students. I got paranoid that it might be a gunshot, so I went that way to see if anyone was in danger. Saw another guy from my year coming my way and I asked him if he knew what it was. I can't remember what he answered and I woke up soon after.

My dreams have gotten a lot more vivid since I started meditating. I also seem to have no problem risking my life in them.


----------



## cat001

My dream starts when I get back from a pet shop buying stuff for the reptiles, I come back with this massive anaconda which was given up to the pet shop by neglectful owners. I brought it home but had no enclosure to put it in and no room in the house to build an enclosure that would accommodate it so I let it free roam outside my bedroom for the night, it wasn't like there was any chance of it going missing in some crack in the wall. The next day I leave my room to find out it was missing! Turned out it had made it's way into the attic and wrapped around a supporting beam with some nails sticking out of it so my mum had taken it to the vets to be looked at. When it was back home I started work constructing a huge enclosure outside with a separate sleeping and climbing area. I named the anaconda Fred. it became a bit of a tourist attraction and my back garden was suddenly huge with a monorail leading to the house. I remember making arrangements that the snake would come in the house during winter despite the fact that the outside enclosure is heated. The snake got on pretty well will the other pets and would only eat f/t rabbits. Handling the anaconda was awkward as it was a massive snake but it was very docile and friendly.

That was my dream.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was on a mountain with a group of criminals trying to escape something or someone. We were caught in a tough corner to scale & a few guys had fallen. When it came to be my turn I was overcome with intense fear...then I woke


----------



## AmandaMarie87

Last night, I dreamt that I was on a date with a guy named Sheldon (I don't even know anyone with this name) and we were flirting and stuff, but then my mom called my cell and he got up and left.


----------



## markwalters2

Dreamed about a girl. It felt good.


----------



## inerameia

I had sex in my dream. It was heavenly


----------



## MrOblivious

A few nights ago I had the first dream about my teeth falling out (that I can remember). I was driving home from somewhere and could suddenly feel them moving around in my mouth. They felt like they were round and smooth. The whole dream they kept falling out like I had a thousand of them in my mouth. I then went to the dentist in the dream and they told me there was nothing they could do. I remember thinking I'd never be able to eat again then I woke up and laughed at the dream I just had.


----------



## inerameia

MrOblivious said:


> A few nights ago I had the first dream about my teeth falling out (that I can remember). I was driving home from somewhere and could suddenly feel them moving around in my mouth. They felt like they were round and smooth. The whole dream they kept falling out like I had a thousand of them in my mouth. I then went to the dentist in the dream and they told me there was nothing they could do. I remember thinking I'd never be able to eat again then I woke up and laughed at the dream I just had.


Lol I've had that dream before


----------



## Eurasian

I actually remember a dream from last night. I was sampling tea in this shop... how exciting.


----------



## Marakunda

Dreamt a girl and I were just... hugging. Cuddling and stuff.

I love dreams like that.


----------



## Kalliber

I don't want to get banned. It was kinky


----------



## tooafraid

I'm getting less dreams of girls and sexual activities. Does anyone know how get them more often? I'm guessing it might have to do with masturbation frequency and how often you think of girl?


----------



## The Islander

tooafraid said:


> I'm getting less dreams of girls and sexual activities. Does anyone know how get them more often? I'm guessing it might have to do with masturbation frequency and how often you think of girl?


 I've read that if you masturbate just before going to bed (when you're really tired) without quite finishing the job, you have higher chances to have a dream about sex.


----------



## Raeden

I was force feeding a kitten using some sort of machine. o.o


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

It involved a certain SASer..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It was so weird. I was a sort of an a acquaintance of some of the people from the show "Fringe". I had some interactions in an office & then I ended up in an elevator with some Asian guy hoping to head home but the trip never went as planned.(I have a thing with elevators, stupid tall buildings, & heights). I had a brief conversation with the guy before he hoped off in an extraordinary way, followed by an crazy fast travel experience in the elevator(I'm not big o heights or elevators) & then the doors remained open & I saw faces as I dropped at intense speed. Then I woke in a form of sleep paralysis


----------



## housebunny

Jesus Christ! I just had a dream about raccoons and one of them had a melted off face. I looked up the meaning of raccoon dreams and it said: To dream of a raccoon, denotes you are being deceived by the friendly appearance of enemies.


----------



## jessabones

Doing drunk karaoke with Michael De Santa, Franklin Clinton and Trevor Phillips from GTA:V....
*O_O*


----------



## Colhad75

Hmmmm, my uptake on dreams. Probably going in another direction with this but I have an understanding of what dreams are. 

The thing to take into account is that we are spirit encased in a human body. When we are in deep sleep and dreaming, the body is relaxed. The soul/spirit can and does leave the body and travel into the astral plane. This is where dreams take place, we often meet people who have passed on or even people still very much alive.

I have a lot of fantastic dreams but problem is I forget half of them. A lot involve an ex-teacher of mine but that's another story.

I have read books about soul journeys and spiritual matters. We come to Earth plane to learn and grow stronger through a human life. Strength comes from spirit, can help you overcome a lot.


----------



## nullptr

Raeden said:


> I was force feeding a kitten using some sort of machine. o.o


I hope you weren't force feeding me :no. You know I only like to eat hands covered in nutella .


----------



## ChrissyC

I always have the craziest dreams. I dreamed that I was driving to pick my boys up from school and it was a beautiful day, all of a sudden the tornado sirens go off (I live in North Alabama). An announcement comes on the radio saying an asteroid is going to hit earth and knock it off its axis. I race to the boys school, get them in the truck and all of a sudden there was this awful trembling, the truck began to fly into the sky and there was no oxygen.


----------



## e200e

few weeks ago I had a dream It felt like I was stuck in a room with poisen gas and I was suffocating. I woke up in fright , I think it was about time I worry about waking up on time for work (exactly like if anyone has ever seen the movie heat where robert denaro has a dream of drowning because of time If you spot the heat around the corner you better be able to drop what your doing and be out in 30 seconds ) either that or just stress and fear of dying.


----------



## Raeden

galacticsenator said:


> I hope you weren't force feeding me :no. You know I only like to eat hands covered in nutella .


If you're now a small little kitten, then maybe. ^_^

Maybe it was blended Nutella hands! :3


----------



## mdiada

i woke up late for work, and instead of going to work, i basically ran circles throughout my house looking for something. took 9 hours to find this one thing in this tiny house. still confused as to what exactly it was supposed to mean.


----------



## nullptr

Raeden said:


> If you're now a small little kitten, then maybe. ^_^
> 
> Maybe it was blended Nutella hands! :3


hmm i so then force feed me now!!!


----------



## Raeden

galacticsenator said:


> hmm i so then force feed me now!!!


As you wish!

*force feeds you hands*


----------



## nullptr

Raeden said:


> As you wish!
> 
> *force feeds you hands*


I want more!


----------



## Raeden

galacticsenator said:


> I want more!


*feeds you even more*

:clap


----------



## mattmc

In this dream I have a sister. My sister gets a sister. She is also my sister but she's closer to my first sister. I mean to tell the second sister how glad I am she's in the family but I'm busy with an Iguana I just got. For whatever reason someone got me an Iguana. I'm worried it'll bite my ear. I'm holding it to one side of my head right by my right ear. They tell me it won't bite.

At some point I remember water in the house and covering most of my lower body while I'm still holding the Iguana.


----------



## mattmc

Marakunda said:


> Dreamt a girl and I were just... hugging. Cuddling and stuff.
> 
> I love dreams like that.


Ah, I want to have dreams like that. Why can't I dream more like that. Another one of my dreams last night there was two lesbians on my desk looking at me. I kissed one on the chin and the other on the cheek. It was more affectionate than sexual.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I have some messed up yet hilarious dreams. 
The other night i dreamt i was an ice-cream man, driving around my town in the rain and yet i was dressed as a mechanic, thats to say i was all oily and wearing over-alls. I was smoking a cigarette and was making that cool squinty face some people make when they have a cigarette in their mouth and i remember feeling amazing, like completely content.


----------



## mattmc

MuckyMuck said:


> I have some messed up yet hilarious dreams.
> The other night i dreamt i was an ice-cream man, driving around my town in the rain and yet i was dressed as a mechanic, thats to say i was all oily and wearing over-alls. I was smoking a cigarette and was making that cool squinty face some people make when they have a cigarette in their mouth and i remember feeling amazing, like completely content.


That does sound certifiably bad ***.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My parents led a family intervention to try to understand the issues I struggle with & get me to quit smoking herb/drinking alcohol. I stormed off in a rage annoyed with having to try to explain why I am so irrational & dislike myself so. Later my dad asked me to put his things in his rental car. As he was leaving he asked me to get in for a second & sped off with me before I could react. He began doing donuts at crazy high speeds in a school asking me questions until the car rolled into a condo backyard. After that I woke up


----------



## mattmc

In the dream I have a girlfriend. We're in bed but nothing overt happens. Just cuddling and light kissing. At some point her friend knocks. Realizing that she of course cares about her friend and I care about her friend, I invite her to be with us. Again, nothing overt happens. :b

They both fall asleep. I wonder if I made a mistake and weakened or ruined the relationship. Then my girlfriend's mom tells me it's almost time for the dance! And she asks if I have a song yet. :afr

We're doing a thing where each partner picks a song and then we dance to it. I have no idea what song to choose. Because of that and because I'm worried I was an idiot earlier I don't say much to my girlfriend.

Then I think, "Well if I have a girlfriend we might as well dance to Lifehouse's You And Me like Lana and Clark." It seems right because the lyrics are about how there's all these people but I'm focused on her. I didn't mean to make myself seem interested in other girls earlier. I just thought me, her, and her friend might be happy together.

But what if someone else picks that song? I tell my girlfriend I have a song idea yet I'm worried I won't be the only one whose chosen it. She seems happy with me. Gives the impression I'm worrying too much.

Before we get to the dance I wake up.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Last vivid dream I remembered:

I found out that the guy I really liked is dating an Asian girl from Cali and I got super angry, jealous, depressed because he told me (and told me in real life) that I'm too far for him. I'm in Cali and he's in Vegas. I'm also Asian so that's why I was also jealous. Anyway, the girl he's dating dumped him and he was crying to me in tears over it. I was extremely happy that this happened and felt absolutely no remorse for him and not even sorry. He then told me he didn't want to lose me either and expressed that he'd date me. I felt kinda happier.

Then fast forward a bit later... Not sure how to explain this since it was really weird... After me and my family were done with dinner we had to throw a deadly bomb across the building and make it land well without killing anyone. I know that's weird, dafuq right?! Anyway, it landed right in front of me, my mom, and some other people. Everyone was screaming and freaking out including me because we were going to die and the bomb was about to explode. Then all of a sudden I was in slow mode and about to dodge the explosion. I woke up.

Majority of my dreams are rated mature or adults. I have extremely crazy and very, very intense dreams.

I dream from people getting killed, multilated in gore in front of me, killings, guns and grenades, zombies, beating guys and girls up with my fists to very sexual dreams where I had intense sex and make-out sessions with my ex and guys I like.

Another vivid one I had awhile ago:
I had to escape my house through out of one of my windows because the zombies invaded my house. I had no guns nothing except grenades, I was freaking out and mad because I had no guns. So right before I jumped out I chucked a grenade at my own house.


----------



## housebunny

A friend and I found a nice dirt road to walk on, it looked kind of pretty down into a glen. We were having fun but then when we were down in the open spot, my drivers license got stolen so they could buy beer. My money was left in my wallet. They sort of kidnapped us and left us in their lair. A bunch of people came there later, it was the house of a mob boss, the parent of one of them. A huge meeting was called there and I was trying to get to the boss to tell him what his kid did, hoping he'd get me back my license and let us go, but the room was filled with gangsters and I was having a hard time getting to him. That's when I woke up.


----------



## scooby

Not exactly sure, but the wrestler "The Undertaker" was in it, and he zapped people including myself, with lightning from his hands and eyes... It almost drained my whole life bar (yes, i had a life bar like in video games)

That's all I remember from the dream.


----------



## Kalliber

A dream about the end of the world lol


----------



## housebunny

I was watching a baby and I accidentally left it outside the grocery store.


----------



## blue2

I dreamed a lot, the only part I remember was someone telling me a kitten had died, I was initially sad, then thoughtful, then I accepted...


----------



## Kplostandsad

I had a short but terrible dream......I fell on my face and woke Up :-D


----------



## sad vlad

My boss was pissing me off and I threw my phone on the ground. It broke into pieces. I am sure it was more to it but I dont remember.


----------



## Melodic

A lot of different things, and I kept waking up. But the most prominent part I remember was emphatically and persuasively trying to convince my friends that their academic marks mattered more than their CVs and thus they should stop doing so much for their resume lol. I am so sad.

I also went to an SAS meet up for once but there was only my one guy friend, who was leading it, and a bunch of elderly people present. Seemed more like an old folks' activity group..


----------



## astralluver420

That my mom and I were on top of a building and we heard something coming. Was a flaming blue bird. Came towards us and she was like sunbathing naked on this lawn chair and I said get off, talking about the chair cuz I didn't want her to fall off the building, and she was on the edge and fell off. I watched her die. I seen her head twist and I looked in her eyes and seen she was dead. Then woke up like whimpering. This was jus one of my nightly dreams. I could go on for days. If u dream nightly ,lucid dream, or are interested in astral projection msg me!


----------



## estse

Well, ah....I dream strangeness. I hope this doesn't offend, but I can't control what I dream. I don't think.

I went to see Steve Carrell's newest movie, which took virtual reality to a new level. The movie was basically placing the audience in the most uncomfortable, uncompromising situations available. For example the first scene was making the audience feel anal sex literally with insertion and pressure, which was tame since some people enjoy anal sex, but the mooks present at the movie were traumatized. I didn't mind it.

Okay.

And then I watched the movie outtake scenes. One included sitting in a room with many other lavishing human beings. The timer went off and we all began to canniballize ourselves and each other, randomly chomping on our bits and pieces. Savoring, eating, etc.

I'm really subconsciously ****ed up. I'll stop here.


----------



## extremly

At the risk of sounding insane, I had a pretty bloody dream. I guess watching dexter has its drawbacks.


----------



## Reckoner7

I dreamt my head detached from my body and I didnt die 
I could pull it off and was thinking 'why am I not dead' was too scared to tell people as they wouldn't believe me lol. So I went to my doctor and showed him hoping he would say 'it's a common thing to happen' He didn't seem too bothered by it.

I'll try and google the meaning of it all but god knows what it will say.


----------



## blue2

the bit I remember, I was driving a tractor and I made a new elaborate machine for collecting grass, It worked very well so I thought it could be used to collect empty bottle's so I drive it inside where people were having a party, but I just broke a lot off bottle's, and people were scared...


----------



## Testsubject

I must have fell asleep with the radio on last night. I had a odd dream that I was falling from a great height. But my surrounding didn't look like the normal type of sky I'm familiar with. When I finally hit the ground I appeared in my bed. But through out the dream I kept hearing voices calling me the "holy diver" and saying the word "Morning Star" which is like a medieval a weapon right? I don't know. So I'm just going to chalk it up to unconsciously hearing the holy diver song by killswitch engage while sleeping. Seem to have shaped my dream.


----------



## Perception

Oh man, I just woke up from this crazy *** dream where the human race was being attacked by alien monsters and I was running around this building planting explosives to blow the building up. And then when we did it was this epic explosion grand finally sort of thing and we went on to rebuild the world into a better place. My dream ended in this journey through snowy mountains, but then I woke up. It was epic.


----------



## tehuti88

My dad cut down my pine tree!  There was still a tall section of trunk standing, but he'd lopped off all the top, and every branch! It was just a gouged-up trunk standing there! I went to him crying and demanding to know why he'd cut down my tree, but he wouldn't give me a straight answer. I got the distinct feeling he felt quite justified doing it, though.

There was then an odd section with a lot of cars on the highway and all of a sudden they turned and all started driving through the neighbor's field, passing through the trees and whatnot, and I was rather amused, thinking how likely it'd be they'd run into something or tear up their undersides somehow. I guess they were impatient to get somewhere. I was imagining maybe they were fleeing a zombie apocalypse. (I browsed one of the _Walking Dead_ comics at Amazon last night in real life. :um )

Oh, that's another part I just remembered. In the comic I browsed in real life, first it shows that guy, Rick Grimes or whatever?--I don't watch the TV show or follow the comics, so, sorry if I'm wrong--shooting with his right hand in the part where he gets shot, then later on when he confronts a zombie near the police station, he pulls the gun from the holster on his left hip and aims with his left hand, but then when he puts the gun back, it's on his right hip, and he's righthanded again! :wtf In my dream I was describing this and expressing my confusion.

*checks it out at Amazon again*

Yep...he goes from righthanded to lefthanded and back to righthanded again. :con


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I bought a lion cub and then was diagnosed with testicular cancer


----------



## VinBZ

I had a really bushy black goatee. I was looking at myself in the mirror and touching it.

Dreams, be more interesting please.


----------



## hasbeenpugged

I dreamed about the day before and what could be in the future.
I only have very vague memories of it.


----------



## Steve French

My family acquired the services of a young mexican immigrant housekeeper. Her english was quite poor. I went out to play some hockey, then got very intoxicated, to the point I was totally unable to see. I came home, and in my sorry state, had to have the housekeeper lead me around the house.

The end.


----------



## Tinydancer20

Hmm


----------



## tehuti88

Somehow, my grandmother's old dog, Fifi, was still alive (she died LONG ago), and for some reason she came to stay in our house with us...our house looked a lot different inside, like all wood tones...and then all of a sudden, Fifi and like a dozen or more other little cockapoo-type dogs were scurrying around all over...I think they were her grown puppies (I don't think she ever had any IRL) or extended relatives.

I knew they were going to be staying with us for at least a while or maybe even for good. I was stepping around them, surprised by how many there were; it's like they flowed across the floor. If Cosmas was about I never saw him, though I probably wondered how he would react; he's met a dog only once in real life, and he hissed and slapped it in the face and scared it off. That dog was a lot bigger than he is. :um

(I think this was inspired by the fact that my grandmother is now in a nursing home, and my uncle, who's kind of a jerk, refuses to continue caring for her new cat, so we might end up acquiring her--the cat, I mean. My dad doesn't know this yet (he might not take it well), and we don't know how well either Coz or my grandmother's cat (can't remember her name) will react; they've only ever seen each other once, through the bars of a cat carrier, and the new cat was hissing and growling a lot, though when I had her alone she purred. Plus I'm still hurting over the recent death of Lee and disappearance of Morty (two friendly feral cats who'd been staying with us). So I've been worrying. :| )


----------



## MrOblivious

I just finished an art course and tomorrow I have to pick up all my things from the studio. 

Last night I drempt I went to pick up my things and Angela from the TV series The Office was there. She was in a bad mood (as usual) but I talked to her and made her feel better. We became friends by the end of the dream. I think I've been watching too much of that show XD


----------



## To22

The first dream I remembered was an out of body experience. This out of body experience started with me being awake. As I began to think about a philosophy and some religious connections, my body began to quickly ascend in the stages of sleep. During this ascension my mind began to disconnect from my body yet remain trapped within the perspective of my body's senses. I was asleep, but I realized it. The feeling, although not new, had frightened me. This has happened to me before, to be encouraged in such a way, to be stuck with nothing but my fears. I panicked, I had to reverse what has happened, I refused to realize my most neglected layers of consciousness in such a way. I tried to reconnect with my body, I tried to feel as much as I could. I told my body "SHAKE! SHAKE ANYTHING! WAKE ME UP!" Within a few moments me and my body were one again, we became I and I was awake. From the point of awakening, I could no longer sleep.

The other dream that I can remember started off with homeless me and my homeless ex visiting nearby stores just to get away from the season's cold. Eventually me and my ex end up visiting a fashion store. Within the fashion store were super models. Me and one of the supermodels ended up making eye contact and with it, I became confident that my presence would not become vilified. Unfortunately, the same could not be said for my ex's presence. I figured her and I should take turns visiting the stores as not to attract attention, but despite my plan our pleasure came to an end as one of the supermodels became irritated by my ex's singular arrival, this supermodel even went as far as to notifying all of the local stores of her activity. Because my ex was banned from the stores, I felt it'd be best to move on. Shortly after our last store visit, me and my ex ended up at a table in a lodge populated by familiar faces from my old high school. I had no interest in interacting with such familiar faces so I made a plan to keep my distance while letting my ex enjoy the company of the familiars. As I watched over into the room full of familiars I noticed a man flirting with my ex and my ex playing along. All was well with the flirting until the man tried to take it a step further. The man let it be known that he wanted things to become more intimate, my ex no longer wanted to play along. Thanks to my ex's refusal, the man became furious, he stood up straight, leaned towards my ex and began yelling insults and demands towards her. Watching from afar, I felt obligated to protect my ex but also hurt because I didn't want her to experience what she did..not before long I stormed towards the man, told him to watch his mouth and slammed him. I was scared in doing so though. After I slammed him, I questioned my will and ability to fight. Despite my questioning, I walked outside with hopes of bringing the fight away from everyone else, but before the furious man showed up, I had time to notice my shaking hands. Within moments, my friends, these familiars, showed up to check on me....then I woke up


The first dream referenced stemmed from a deep religious fear of mine that I wont explain... whenever I'm having an out of body experience like that, it's always because of something religious

the second dream referenced stemmed from a fear I have about not being able to protect the ones I care about..with some thoughts about some good/bad feelings about my ex and old friends


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I dreamt of excel spreadsheets and intercompany reconciliations.


----------



## biscoto

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I dreamt of _*excel spreadsheets* _and intercompany reconciliations.


:afr

sounds like someone needs a break!


----------



## Kalliber

That I was going to be sent to court.. D:


----------



## hammerfast

I dreamt they were hanging a guy at an airport full of Russian airliners , and he was wearing a skirt


----------



## tehuti88

There were lots of shampoo and conditioner bottles and whatnot sitting in the tub. It was like half full of them, way more than I have in reality. I was thinking, I should clean these out/get rid of some of these, both so I can use the tub, and because my dad will probably get mad at me for having all this stuff here.


----------



## Ignopius

Is it weird to have consistent nightly dreams of ****ing your classmates? I dont try to have a perverted mind...it just sinks in whether I want it to or not.


----------



## shelbster18

I had a dream last night that the main bad guy from The Professional was holding me captive or something. lol It was a really weird one, though. It didn't quite make sense. He was attaching this machine to me and um...really weird. I can't even put it into words. xD I think I was on a boat in the water. Such strange dreams I have.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

biscoto said:


> :afr
> 
> sounds like someone needs a break!


:yay the joys of month end  can't escape work, even in your dreams


----------



## Euripides

I dreamt that I was a crab building a submarine in a river surrounded by lines of 19th century fishermen's ghosts zombie shuffling their way through a town composed of its past and present buildings to a half-transparent cyan neon-flooded castle where I sat observing them go by as a skeleton man-at-arms watching over the grave of a lost love while some of my former classmates were having sex nearby. And then something about giant walking twin hammers marching up and down a distant Venetian-looking dock together with commedia dell' arte clowns on stilts.

I don't know either.


----------



## housebunny

Got lost in NYC and everyone was taking advantage of me, stealing what little I had, or trying to rape me. I kept asking people for help telling them I was lost and I needed help and they would look at each other and laugh. 

Edit: Well they weren't actually trying to rape me, they all just looked really dangerous and there was a danger of it present in so many places I went


----------



## crimeclub

Dreamed I was with my ex again and she was cheating on me with my best friend, woke up pissed at my friend.


----------



## straightarrows

not last night,, but I saw my father! (pass/ed away few months ago)


----------



## Euripides

Dreamt the students of the biology faculty (who, of course, were all two-headed animal hybrids) somehow infected a cow with an even more deadly variant of AIDS and basically it burned every building down. And then there were some robots. And sewer people... and a wise-crackin' travelling junk merchant. Yeah.


----------



## cuppy

I was holding a little puppy then things got weird :s


----------



## tehuti88

I went out someplace with my mother, brother, his wife, and maybe somebody else (their daughter?) to eat; first we were sitting down at an old picnic table outside a red building, but then suddenly we were inside the restaurant, and I think it was supposed to be Big Boy.

I had an idea what I wanted to eat so I didn't ask for a menu. The waitress arrived and everyone else gave their orders, but suddenly, I couldn't remember what I wanted, or what I usually had, or even what was available.  My mind went totally blank! What was it I'd wanted or had before?--macaroni? Something with toast and mashed potatoes? I didn't want to make the waitress come back to take my order, since everybody else already knew what they wanted, but I just could NOT think of what _I_ wanted! I felt suddenly resentful that I hadn't been offered a menu. I lowered my head and cringed in humiliation and was trying to explain to my mother, through a few little murmurs, the problem I was having, but she was distracted and couldn't hear me and didn't really care anyway.

Everybody was waiting and I was getting so frustrated and embarrassed and upset, I had no idea what I wanted. I felt horrible. ;_;


----------



## MuckyMuck

Keep having dreams where i'm back in school these days and they're very strong emotionally.

Last night i dreamt that it was dark and way past school time, but i was sitting in my primary school, i was sitting at a desk by myself, the age i am now, looking back at some old drawings i did. See, in school i always had a drawing copy or pad and spent much of the time drawing at the back at the back of the class. 
But anyway, i was there looking at my drawings, feeling really poignant and my old teacher, a woman who i had a mad crush on at the time, was there and just said "_You were always scribbling away in that_" and i just said "_I know, that was me, i used to be so good at this_" and burst out crying.
I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep for ages.


----------



## VinBZ

Oddly enough I was laying in a bed in my dream, that doesn't happen very often to me. I was laying there in front of a really old church or some medieval sort of building. I was watching a hawk glide from one point to another on the roof of the church; seemed to be looking for prey. After it did this a couple times it suddenly turned and dove right at me. It landed and started attacking me viciously, pecking and clawing nonstop. I tried to wrestle it away but it was very strong and just kept pecking my face.

I've had plenty of chased/attacked by animals dreams, but this one is a first. It wasn't as frightening as it might sound, but it was pretty annoying that I couldn't overpower a damn bird.


----------



## Neaudde56

*hello,*

i dream that my GF have a relationship to her friend nikko


----------



## h0pe

I was back at UT playing tennis again against Wessly Scott . I keep having this dream! Summer 06 .


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I had a dream about SAS recently...it was weird because in the dream, SAS wasn't a message board but rather this hangout spot in NYC. lol 
It was a pretty big place too, there was outdoor areas, pool rooms, tv rooms, place with a bar and a bunch of other stuff I don't even remember. And there was a ton of people there.


----------



## cuppy

FunkyFedoras said:


> I had a dream about SAS recently...it was weird because in the dream, SAS wasn't a message board but rather this hangout spot in NYC. lol
> It was a pretty big place too, there was outdoor areas, pool rooms, tv rooms, place with a bar and a bunch of other stuff I don't even remember. And there was a ton of people there.


That would be kinda cool! :b


----------



## housebunny

I dreamed I was watching a big old house for my cousin who I had only met that day. She left to do something and put me in charge. An exbf showed up, "one that got away" and I was was so happy he wanted me, and there was nothing standing between us. 

We kissed and held hands. The kiss was not good, it was like we had no chemistry and then I got scabies from him and the house was full of people that came along with him including one of his ex's who was wearing a top hat and heels with fish net stockings and had a girlfriend now and was some type of performer. They had a baby.

Finally I asked him and his friends if they would help me clean up because they trashed the house. So we were cleaning and then some other relatives I never met before showed up and were tyring to figure out why all these people were in the house and why no one from the family wasn't home and I had to tell him it was me and I had just met my cousin that day and I felt bad.


----------



## mdiada

Dreamt me and my best girl friend were hanging out in the mens bathroom watching men pee in urinals. It was going so well and beautifully, but then this dude walked into the stall and pooped. Apparently he didnt wipe well or something and he had crap all over his hands and didnt even wash them. My friend thus proceeded to puke on the floor and run away crying from the trauma.


----------



## Euripides

Dreamt I was some kind of omniscient observer, infiltrating in a Napoleonic era army lead by Stephen Fry fighting off hordes of intelligent zombies in a post-apocalyptic swamp setting. I also remember quite vividly telling some guys about some of my actual recent past dreams in detail and making a pretty conscious decision to do so. I could also read roadsigns quite clearly and I had a faint awareness that this was in fact a dream and I could 'direct' things. Also, a false awakening: so a dream inside a dream = damdamdaaaaaam Inception! (god, I hate that movie). Anyway, pretty interesting.


----------



## Mlochail

I was young Solid Snake and for some reason I was incredibly strong and super fast. I sneaked around in some high tech building and murdered a bunch of gaurds ripping them appart with my hands.


----------



## mezzoforte

My dream was kind of like the Terminator movies. I was like John Connor I guess, and a terminator was trying to kill me. But the terminator looked like Voldemort...Lol. 
I spent the dream trying to hide and find weapons, and try to get my family and friend to help me. :b


----------



## diamondheart89

A bunch of komodo dragonish lizards were chasing me and I had to jump over various trees/logs a la Mario et Luigi to escape.


----------



## Idontgetit

death


----------



## Idontgetit

I dreamt about aliens last night, which is a common theme for me. The only way to kill them was to splash water on their faces, problem is they could fly around and attack you to the damn ground. I was in a a dark warehouse and couldn't escape as the place was flooded with them, so I ended up climbing the boxes and escaped through a hole in the roof.


----------



## matrix79

I seldom remember my dreams, but I heard if you practice writing them down as soon as you wake up you will remember more. Maybe I should try that.


----------



## VinBZ

Rats. Alternating between a swarm of rats under my deck, and me trying to catch a single rat with a pair of tongs.


----------



## housebunny

VinBZ said:


> Rats. Alternating between a swarm of rats under my deck, and me trying to catch a single rat with a pair of tongs.


:lol Did you get one?

I dreamed a found an apartment down in this bohemian little neighborhood where it was a short walk down to the river's edge and I thought I could be comfortable. It was an apartment I lived in previously and now it was for rent again. It seemed perfect for me because there was no basement and it sat right on the ground (good for chemical sensitivities) and no one living above. Unfortunately as the dream went on, more and more problems with it started showing up, and unexpected things like doors leading to rooms I didn't know were there (possibly changing the price) and the shape of the apartment. Then there was construction outside which was possibly going to end up blocking most of the light coming in from the south side, which was one of the best features with the apartment. In the end, it didn't seem like a good idea and I was very disappointed because I was looking for a new home where I could be happy and fit in and I thought I had found that.


----------



## probably offline

The last dream I had before waking up:

I dreamt that I was chased by a maffia boss who was going to kill me(as a revenge for something I had done which I've forgotten now). I was flying while trying to get rid of him, over a city(a mix between hovering and "swimming" thought the air). I tried to spot a good roof, with lots of hiding places, to land on. I did, but then a helicopter landed right beside me. It was the maffia boss and his men, and they just grabbed on to my arms and pulled me up into the air. Since I knew I could fly, I kept trying to kick myself free. But it didn't work. He brought me to a big Casino-esque building where he gave me two giant checks(like the ones people get in game shows). I don't remember why and I knew it was a trap. After that I woke up.


----------



## Universal

I don't think I do remember more than a couple dreams a year ,and which I forget after like few days.Out of my total dreams I think I can only vague remember 3 or 4


----------



## housebunny

I dreamed my abusive ex was back in my life, he just showed up but then disappeared and then showed up again, etc., and I was talking to my mother and wondering why he was back in my life and my mother said, "To kill each other." She said she was serious and that even someone else in the family was very jealous.

I hope that does not mean he is going to be in my life again. I hate him so much and I want to be free of him forever, unless he could change and become a kind and honest person...aaaand, there's the hook.


----------



## Kalliber

That I went back to school lol
Horrible ._____ .


----------



## Nunuc

Snake-eating birds mostly. This fever makes my dreams ****ing crazy.


----------



## tehuti88

Yesterday I dreamt Sacrieur was a cat. :um

Last night, a summary:

A black guy on _Jeopardy!_ who had a tube in his neck; I called it a tracheostomy though I think it was permanent. He was getting up in arms about something and his voice was getting weird and hollow. I went to the front porch, eating some kind of weird, wet, white sugary substance with little hard chips/flakes in it, smearing it on a straw or stick. There was some kind of argument or debate going on outside, probably regarding misogyny or something, something about men respecting women. (There was somebody narrating this.)

After the argument ended a guy came up to me. We were on casual terms but had possibly verbally sparred in the past. He said something like, "You do realize we just made a same-sex (doesn't make sense so possibly he said opposite-sex) alliance(?), don't you?" This was ironic in a way since we usually disagreed, apparently.

In response I lifted my hand and he high-fived me, and I said, "Hawt!" I again coated the straw/spoon with the white sugary stuff.

He watched me a moment, then said, "You know we'll be seriously regretting/rethinking this tomorrow."

I nodded and jokingly said, "Already sort of am," and laughed. I then held up a hand again. "Silence," I said; "enjoy the moment while it lasts!"

Then I awoke in a good mood because I'd had a nice little funny conversation with a guy. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I met a friend's boyfriend for the first time & we ended up in a scuffle with him pulling a gun & me just barely being able to snatch it from him before I ran like I had never before with him on the chase. I ended up in some industrial warehouse begging for a place to hide & the guy working there pointed to an access tunnel for some type of mini train that hauled things from one site to another. As I waited at the door with the gun in hand, my heart a blaze with beats, & sweat streaming down my face I woke...


----------



## Mister Archer

Flying around and being a superhero.


----------



## Terranaut

It was so real. I went from saga to saga. Some were sexy. I got blown by Couselor Troi from Star Trek TNG in public and I had a choice, either let her continue in public like that or stop and risk not getting it. And I chose to let her rip in public because it was too good to risk. Then I was carried into frightening rumbles of people who squished me in a panic. Rev. Al Sharpton was among them. Then in a moment of peace, another girl in a baseball hat turned backwards (blond and younger) was felating me sweetly. Some were scary, some were sexy but all were so unusually REAL that I remembered telling myself "You took some strong acid or something, just hold on and you'll be OK". Somehow I sensed that this couldn't be real and it was all in some kind of night of being overdosed and out in the wilds of the night. Couselor Troi turned on me at once and scared me. She was mad at me for something. Then a rumble pulled her away. I remember cumming into the air and she could just see me squirt and she pointed and was a bit happy before the mob just took her away. I never had a wet dream in my life though. It is one of the rare times I came in a dream and sensed that I was cumming. But no evidence appeared when I awoke. It was scary and sexy and unusually REAL and vivid.


----------



## Boring Loser

I had these fish that grew just like you would with sea monkeys, but they were fish. Like all different kinds. I ended up having too many fish and had to buy a large fish tank. The fish kept reproducing and there was too many. So many that it was scary. Luckily they started eating each other till only a few were left.


----------



## AceEmoKid

The dream is fuzzy in my memory, but I want to describe what I remember here anyway, since I rarely remember my dreams anymore at all:

I was part of the cast for a stageplay, and from a 3rd person point of view, I witnessed a quarrel between two other cast members. In the dress rehearsal before the show, we practiced person A's play; however, on the actual show night, person B somehow infiltrated all the scripts, stage props, etc, and got all the cast members to do her version of the show. Needless to say, person A was enraged....despite the amazing applause from the audience for person B's play. It's funny too, since the play didn't even seem very interesting in its superficial setup -- all the actors had been standing in a straight row before the audience, albeit in interesting costumes inspired by Native American clothing. They simply read their lines out, one by one, left to right, and when the rightmost person read their lines, the lights dimmed. The play was over, and a thunderous applause seized the auditorium.

I don't quite remember what occurred after that, how the quarrel was resolved. Perhaps they both just stormed off. Anyway, the dream switched from 3rd person to 1st person, and I was stalking off to the community showers back stage, muggy with sweat from the burning stage lights. Errr, here's where it gets weird. Typically, I don't dream about myself, let alone anyone I actually know, but here I was. Showering. With someone I know. In the dream. It's also very rare that I have sexual dreams either O_O But I was trying to come on to my friend in the shower. Err. Nuff said. Anyway, they rebuked my invitations and I went to another stall to complete my shower. I heard my friend's water go off, and their flip flops scuffing on the cement as they exited the community bathrooms. My anxiety subsided momentarily, until a peeping tom appeared above one of the wall of my stall! I kept telling them to "get the **** away, you mother****er" (yes, those exact words, repeating), but they kept reappearing. Eventually I went on a huge chase, beating them with my towel, then my fists, until they were bleeding. 

Then I woke up. Because my sister told me to get out of her room (I was sleeping there because, long story short, I was exiled from my own room).


----------



## MuckyMuck

I love my dreams, so flucked up.

Last night i had a dream that i went to sign up for a cbt course, there was only about 4 other people there and we were all staring at the ground. The teacher was the art teacher from "Ghost World" and she went over to a quite girl and said something about her hair and the girl started crying so i started shouting ""_For christ sake, would ya leave her alone ya crazy *****_", at this stage, for whatever reason, Arnold Schwarzenegger was doing an interview on tv, he had a mental looking beard and he glanced at his watch and yelled "_Crap, im late for my class_" and ran of the stage.

The end.
Like, whaaaaa?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was staring into my room, I see an eyeball blinking at me, and a face of what it looked like Aleister Crowley in that funny hat he wears staring and chanting at me. I don't hear a word or a sound, like viewing a translucent black and white film with no sound.


----------



## mattiemoocow

was at an amusement park with a guy i know
he was ignoring me, i was playing hide and seek and he wouldn't come find me
i felt hurt, so i ignored him in return
i went into the bathroom to cry, he followed me, i woke up before it turned sappy and romantic thank god.


----------



## SummerRae

I killed my step dad in my dream, then went and hung out with my ex and that's all I remember.
It was strange.


----------



## Idontgetit

I don't even


----------



## To22

Something stupid. I've been having stupid dreams lately lol.

I can remember an old lady from one dream :stu

...the one before that, featured me taking a trip to Dubai. A Volcano randomly appeared before the highway my friend and I were traveling on. The Volcano erupted and it's lava raced towards us. The lava eventually captured our car, forcing us to travel on foot. Whilst on foot, a legion of magical monkey-like creatures began their hunt on humanity :/


----------



## tbyrfan

I don't remember, but it was horrible. I woke up crying again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I ordered a package of condoms, was told there would be no labels, got a knock on my bedroom door from my mom saying there was a package for me and found a package with labels all over it with the word condom on them. Even if it was just a dream, the people that sent me that package were trolling hard.


----------



## Raphael200

Too freaky to describe.


----------



## Kalliber

I had the best dream... it's graphic but oh my..


----------



## AlienJay

A huge blue ape. He was an elder of a race of transcendent beings with knowledge vast to ours. He explained to me the meaning of life in great detail, as well as many things that are to come. Naturally since it was a dream I don't remember exactly what he said..


----------



## mdiada

Chocolate. I dreamt of chocolate.


----------



## probably offline

I dreamt that I had a conversation with Sam Harris and an unknown man, during an afternoon nap(after watching one of his lectures). I formulated a few arguments which I was really pleased with when I woke up. I repeated them a few times to myself instead of writing them down, and then I fell asleep again. Now, after waking up the second time, I can't remember them anymore. I'm so annoyed with myself. I want to know if I'd still like them, or if they just made sense in my fuzzy dream state.

note to self: 

*I have to start watching interesting things, right before bed(because I always dream about it afterwards)
* I have to start keeping a notebook next to my bed.


----------



## arnie

I dreamed I was in a large outdoor party tent. I was inside when a middle aged woman came inside. I asked her if she was diamondheart89 and she seemed to nod, but didn't say anything. 

That's it. That's all that happened. Pls explain. :stu


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Anyone else have SAS dreams?


----------



## tehuti88

arnie said:


> Anyone else have SAS dreams?





tehuti88 said:


> Yesterday I dreamt Sacrieur was a cat. :um


Just the most recent of several so far.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Northern Lights said:


> I usually don't remember my dreams. Only every now and then I will be able to recall some part of a dream the next morning.
> 
> :ditto


----------



## Crimson Lotus

It was some peculiar mix of the Hunger Games, WWII and horror in a 1920's setting although I can't remember what exactly happened.

I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## losteternal

I was finally living in my dream home by the sea and it ****ing sunk. How's ya luck ? I was looking out the window and thought " hmm, the sea looks high up now." Then realised the whole house was sinking I was gutted.
Then I was on a bus with my family and I wanted to go to this funfair but my Mum said we didn't have time which is about right as she hates anyone enjoying there self, especially me.


----------



## Xenos

I dreamed I got a package in the mail, and inside the package was a bagel. I was really hungry so I ate half the bagel. Then, after I'd eaten half of it, I found a letter in the package which revealed that the package was not intended for me; it was intended for a childhood friend of mine named Danielle. (My name is Daniel, and in my dream this explained the mix-up.) But what's more, the letter was from her doctor, and it said the bagel had been tested and revealed to have cancer in one half. Since this was Danielle's bagel, this meant that she had cancer in one of her breasts. Then I got freaked out, because I was worried Danielle wouldn't be able to treat her breast cancer because I had eaten the half of her bagel with the cancer in it, and when she found out she would be angry at me.

All of this, of course, made perfect sense when I was dreaming it.


----------



## inerameia

I saw crackheads in the trash can outside


----------



## AceEmoKid

I woke remembering my dream (which is strange...typically I do not), and I really wanted to write it down, but I quickly became distracted. And now, about 7 hours later, all I can remember is that it was about a few people I know in real life. Which is really odd for me. 

The other most recent dream I had that I actually remember for the most part was about a disembodied head trying to eat me. It was actually quite terrifying, on top of being very cinematic. I'd say more, but I don't want to spoil it --- I was so inspired by it that I started writing it into a story, and sketching out a couple of the characters. I think I'm going to turn it into a creepy young children's illustrated novel. It will be fun. Will probably post it to SAS in the Arts Forum when I'm finished with the project.


----------



## tehuti88

AceEmoKid said:


> The other most recent dream I had that I actually remember for the most part was about *a disembodied head trying to eat me*. It was actually quite terrifying, on top of being very cinematic. I'd say more, but I don't want to spoil it --- I was so inspired by it that I started writing it into a story, and sketching out a couple of the characters. I think I'm going to turn it into a creepy young children's illustrated novel. It will be fun. Will probably post it to SAS in the Arts Forum when I'm finished with the project.


Some inspiration for you:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Head
http://www.native-languages.org/flying-head.htm









(Direct image link.)

:teeth


----------



## AceEmoKid

tehuti88 said:


> Some inspiration for you:
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Omgod. That is creepy as hell. XD I might use it as one of the incarnations the head takes (in the dream, the disembodied head transforms various times...it begins as a creepy gelatinous head mold, then as a hybrid of various antique trinkets, so on...). Thanks. :P


----------



## Idontgetit

One of those dreams where you think you found your soulmate then wake up depressed as hell, feelsbadman.


----------



## M0rbid

Idontgetit said:


> One of those dreams where you think you found your soulmate then wake up depressed as hell, feelsbadman.


I've had those dreams couple of times. *feels depressing*


----------



## markwalters2

I dreamt that I was Batman.


----------



## housebunny

I dreamed I was in filthy public bathroom and I was paranoid about the filth getting on me, my shoes, my things and then my sister was there and suddenly I had an open sore on my thigh and a tumor came out of my leg. I found out I had cancer and I was horrified and then thought on the bright side maybe I would be getting to leave this place (earth) which has felt like a prison to me.


----------



## jtb3485

I dreamt that I went back to see the house I lived in as a kid in Tennessee but when I got there the whole neighborhood had been demolished and a new apartment complex had been built in its place. For some reason this made me very sad. :sigh


----------



## MuckyMuck

Wow, when you drink a cheaper alternative to Southern Comfort this is the result.

I was a wrestler, wrestling in McDonald's, we were finished and were getting into the back of a small van when loads of fans came over for autographs. We stood around posing for them and whatnot, but when we went back to our van it was gone. So we decided to run home, which was about 13 miles away, for charity. It kinda switched to the running, me and Franz Beckenbauer (famous german footballer) were chasing a ball along the road and he took a heart attack and died. I really liked his jacket so i took it and everyone was angry with me. When we got to my house i was saying good bye to everyone, Don Cheadle was there and kept laughing, Per Mertesacker (another german footballer) was also there. I asked Per was he going to run home, i said something like "Where are you from, Galway? Man you have a long way to run" and they ran off.
Dream over.

I couldn't stop thinking about the dream when i woke up, i was brushing my teeth when i thought to myself "Mertesacker is from Germany!" and just burst out laughing. I dont know why but the thought of him running to Germany was hilarious.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll




----------



## pierceson07

Millipedes and losing 4 of my teeth..these are constant fears that I have.


----------



## Steve French

MuckyMuck said:


> Wow, when you drink a cheaper alternative to Southern Comfort this is the result.


I thought Southern Comfort was a cheap alternative?


----------



## licorice

Summarized:

I was a little kid again, riding my bike through a dream-town that I lived in with another kid following me and being a pest about it. We rode through the forest to the treehouse I shared with one friend (there was a second, but it was dream-knowledge that he'd died). 

The walls of the treehouse were sometimes the wood of the tree it was built on and sometimes just wooden boards, and there was another, smaller tree growing in the center and contained within the treehouse. Dead leaves always covered the floor and there were nooks and crannies containing everything a music box someone else had left, Avatar toys, and a hole we thought we could keep a pet like a dog or a cat in.

While I was playing with my new "friend," we discovered a set of 4 toys where there used to be only 3. I was sad because one of them had belonged to my dead friend, but there were sounds outside that drew our attention to the window before long.

People were having a noisy party outside, and an old woman and her friend were sitting on a tree branch just outside our window. Listening in to their conversation, I realized they were badmouthing us and yelled at them. When the old woman reacted angrily I realized there was something off about her so I asked if she was a ghost.

The old woman said that she was, so my next question was whether or not the treehouse was hers and if she was angry at us for playing in it. The treehouse turned out to be hers, but it was there for everyone to enjoy. The next snatch of conversation was about me missing my dead friend, who at that point turned out to be a real-life friend I parted ways with. The old woman me that he wasn't dead and was actually with her, implying some kind of limbo.

Turns out I was supposed to help him with some kind of freaky ghost-ritual that required me to be awake at home while he was in the treehouse, and I'd fallen asleep and allowed him to be sucked into the spirit world. I started crying because it was my fault and because I was hoping she'd just give him back, but I woke up instead.

The end!


----------



## Str

I was playing table tennis at my university, but we constantly had to move the table to somewhere else. After a while, there were a couple of poop guys who were complaining about something and there was a basement in the same hall which was filled with stuff I don't remember (paper or something like that). 

Next dream was about a mini-game activity for all students where you had to throw balls with flags attached at a bar to get points. They told me anyone who played tennis would have an advantage in the game, but I still have no idea why.

What the F


----------



## shelbster18

This dream was a little weird. There was me and this woman and man that were a couple and we were lead by this other man to his house. He wanted us to play a game and we had rules to follow. I somehow escaped and hid in this weird, storage room in his house. It had a bunch of boxes in it. And the whole time, the couple were playing this game to survive. The man told them that he wouldn't kill either of them if they played by his rules. He eventually killed the man, though. He kept shooting him and he was crawling on the floor until he died. I remember hearing the whole thing and I was so scared that I kept moving around in the storage room. I guess I was panicking or something. Don't remember what happened after that. 

I had another dream the same morning that one of my sisters was going into the military.


----------



## ineverwipe

I dreamt about quitting my job. Which I'm pretty sure I'm going to do


----------



## jealousisjelly

i had a dream about someone on SAS


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Fairly Odd Parents. Cosmo got kidnapped for some reason. 

I also dreamed that I had a psychiatrist appointment in the middle of a grocery store, then some people I know came in and started playing a game. I started sleeping and they tried to talk to me. Then everybody got mad and was convinced I hated them, so they all turned against me and acted like I was the devil. I then went crazy and tried to destroy everything in the store, to which they responded by calling the police on me. I went quietly, even raised my wrists while I was walking towards them so they could cuff me with no trouble.


----------



## Charmander

I donated my kidney to Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## Str

shelbster18 said:


> This dream was a little weird. There was me and this woman and man that were a couple and we were lead by this other man to his house. He wanted us to play a game and we had rules to follow. I somehow escaped and hid in this weird, storage room in his house. It had a bunch of boxes in it. And the whole time, the couple were playing this game to survive. The man told them that he wouldn't kill either of them if they played by his rules. He eventually killed the man, though. He kept shooting him and he was crawling on the floor until he died. I remember hearing the whole thing and I was so scared that I kept moving around in the storage room. I guess I was panicking or something. Don't remember what happened after that.
> 
> I had another dream the same morning that one of my sisters was going into the military.


Sounds like some kind of thriller movie.


----------



## losteternal

just woke up from the start of a night terror, tried to scream and wake myself up but no noise come out, I'm really scared.


----------



## shelbster18

Str said:


> Sounds like some kind of thriller movie.


I want to play a game.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I had this bad *** dream where I was in a sky scraper and an agent was trying to get me, because I had social anxiety and I had to escape with someone else.


----------



## Charmander

I had to go back to my primary school to collect an old sheet of qualifications, but in order to get to the room with the sheet in it I had to go through this water slide tunnel maze contraption thing. All the while a teacher I always disliked was throwing a bucket full of water at me. Yeah.


----------



## shelbster18

I had a very bizarre dream where I was living in the 50s or some decade way in the past and I guess I was an orphan and sneaked into this woman's house. The woman's husband ended up being Tom Hanks and I guess they took me in because I didn't have anywhere else to go. :| Dafuq? :um


----------



## JamesM2

Can't remember, but when I woke up there was music playing in my head. It's like I sleep to a soundtrack sometimes.


----------



## Matt19

I don't remember but apparently I was singing in my sleep


----------



## tehuti88

Morty was back. -_- I looked out on the front porch and there he was, lying/sitting and waiting to be let in...strangely, there were three other black cats with him, all of them large and scarred/marred in some way, and I knew they were all variants of the Man-W***e. Three of him. 

Also strangely, it wasn't like Morty had been missing for almost two months, just he'd been gone for a while and I was glad to have him back. I happily opened the door to let him in. I remember it was cold daylight and wet outside. Morty stood and strolled into the house as I smiled at him. The three Man-W***es started to stir; first one meowed, a deep meow, then another meowed, a higher-pitched meow. The third didn't meow. I knew one of those meowers was the "real"--original--Man-W***e. At least one of them stood as if to enter too but I sadly started to close the door, shaking my head and saying, "Sorry, you can't come in...I'm really sorry." And I really was. I would've let them in, if I could, but the Man-W***e is feral and would not get along with my cat. 

Once Morty was inside I petted and petted him, let my parents know he was here ("Guess who's back!"), and told him he should have some great fun tussling around with both Cosmas and the new cat, Sassy.

Goodness do I miss Morty. :rain

There was also a dream in which my mother and I, in an airport or something, came across some kind of little kiosk selling Amazon Kindles :um and I started chatting up the seller about how I'd recently bought two Kindle Touches and they were just lovely, and we wandered further into this building (it resembled the hallway near the gym/cafeteria of my elementary school, BTW) and into a back area where we all sat at a table maybe to eat, and I met some other Kindle salespeople (most youngish/college types), the entire time chattering about and comparing the different Kindle models such as the Paperwhite and the Fire...I was mentioning how I chose the Touch (one of them said, "Refurbished?" and I said, "Yep!") over the newer Paperwhite because it has more memory yet also a touchscreen like the Paperwhite, and how I hadn't wanted a Fire model at all because I wanted a simple reader and not a multipurpose tablet...

Even in the middle of the dream I found myself thinking, "Holy crud, I'm CHATTERING with these people like it's no big deal! I'm actually CHATTERING with people! :eek " Even if for whatever bizarre reason we were only chattering about all the different types of Kindle. :|

There was more to it, including a spider on someone's hand or something, and maybe some fruit/oranges, but bleh that's all I recall clearly.

...

Both dreams were obviously influenced by reality...the Man-W***e has been showing up sleeping a lot in our garage, and I've lately been having issues with my newish Kindle Touch and so bought a second one. Still, to dream up *an entire conversation about Kindles* is a bit excessive, Brain. :um


----------



## Str

shelbster18 said:


> I want to play a game.


Oh f*** :afr


----------



## sad vlad

I have no dreams anymore. Or I dont remember them. I sleep very badly.:|


----------



## Ender

I dreamt an old friend of mine had a bad car wreck in Washington state and was paralyzed from the neck down. She refused to see me because she doesn't want me to see her in that condition. Her mother says she is slowly recovering and I might get to see her eventually.

I've had this dream for years. In real life she has never been in the northwest united states, and is six years dead from an intentional overdose.


----------



## To22

I was at my old middle school. The students were comprised of all the schoolmates I had growing up. At some point during the dream all the students and teachers went to the lowest floor in the building and all lined up near the lockers all throughout the level. After a few announcements made by teachers and students, it became apparent that we were preparing for some kind of threat... this threat turned out to be a zombie attack. The school had spoke of fortifications and defensive tactics aimed to protect the school, but within seconds, such things were exposed for being either rumor or dysfunctional. One of my old friends came whizzing past all the students near me and attacked my teacher..(because he was already infected/turned over)..after that, it got crazy. Infected students started attacking everyone and eventually I got bitten. Before the disease turned me over, I found a friend who happened to be carrying a vaccine... he first shot me with protein and later the actual vaccine. I eventually made it out of the school and tried to call the police but I woke up before anything could happen.

^ while I was making my escape I had to fight off a lot of students...every student I fought was a person I never felt I could trust lol and the kid that made the first attack on my teacher was kinda pervy in real life lol (he tried to show me how big his man part was while in class one time by squeezing his jeans to get a good outline...I didn't ask for it and I didn't know it was coming but it happened) The friend that gave me the vaccine was a guy I felt I could always trust..but for some reason he was able to keep up with me during my entire escape without getting harmed, even when he was in groups of zombies and he never seemed scared..yet he never made it outside of the school.. huh

also... right next to my school was a donut shop. After my escape, I tried to make a phone call via the donut shop's local phone but the employees wouldn't let me :rain

I've been having so many dreams of the classmates I had growing up lately.. I guess a part of me misses them all..but only in the state of the past. Also...I've been having dreams of large scale threats. Apparently I'm insecure about my ability to defend myself. This last dream I had was among the weirdest of it's kind.


----------



## Str

Didn't remember my dream. :/ I don't get enough sleep lately. Maybe I should start practicing lucid dreaming again.


----------



## Monsieur

Had both a great dream and a godawful nightmare. In my nightmare a guy I don't really like ended up befriending my few friends. Eventually they all just wanted to hang out with him and I was left behind. Completely depressing, I felt helpless because I tried to intervene in "friendship" I would be made as the jerk.

Luckily I had an awesome dream where I built a person sized paper airplane and flew around in it. Refreshing and exhilarating!


----------



## cuppy

Monsieur said:


> Luckily I had an awesome dream where I built a person sized paper airplane and flew around in it. Refreshing and exhilarating!


This is so cool  
I hardly remember the last dream I had, something to do with an old crush, but it wasn't very eventful :lol


----------



## Steinerz

I'll go ahead and copy paste it from my (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ Diary ✧ﾟ･: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)

I am in the passenger seat of a car. My sister is driving. She is driving super fast and it just feels like chaos. When I look in the dream dictionary it says that by me being the passenger to her side I am taking a passive role with my life. Makes sense. Anyway she is driving real fast and I can feel the fear even while I dream. She is almost running people over and the car is flying through the air at some points from going incredibly fast over hills. She sort of drives like this in real-life. 

Well while we are driving she slows down to notice 2 lions on like a stretcher being carried away by men. Blood is everywhere and the lion is in pain shrieking like a human would but with some beast like tones to it. The male lion was just chilling around. While the female lion was in pain on the stretcher. Her stomach torn open and bleeding everywhere. Anyway after that her car speeds up and goes flying again into a building yet causes no damage. We walk in and it feels like a james bond setting. Then I sit down with a real old friend I no longer see and he is talking about some random **** and meanwhile I am like winking at his wife and then we all laughed.

The End.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I get the stupidest dreams ever i can't even explain. They are bunch of mixture of weird events.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Some stuff I don't remember, all I can recall is that somebody gave me a whole **** load of bubble bath and being excited to use it.


----------



## mattmc

We had a rather handsome teacher who was showing us a racing game. It literally had the worst track design ever. Some kind of circular soccer field, all grass, with a hill in the middle. He said it was his favourite racing game.

Then we were getting signatures for something. First to 50 won. Ryry had 49 by the time I had 50. I was like, "Good job! You'll beat me next time!" and smiled. Because she didn't know me well. Couldn't wrap my arms around her like I wanted to. But I was happy to be around her at all.


----------



## Testsubject

Another dream about Ted Bundy... Getting kinda weird.


----------



## Zeppelin

I was a Pirate on a mission to assassinate Templars.


----------



## inerameia

Zeppelin said:


> I was a Pirate on a mission to assassinate Templars.


Sounds like Assasin's Creed IV


----------



## inerameia

No dream that I remember. I should've let sleep paralysis do it's thing...


----------



## pierceson07

A guy I was watching on YouTube with his girlfriend .. can't remember her being in my dream..don't think she would have approved of her guy making moves on me.


----------



## VinBZ

I like to imagine everyone in this thread sitting around a table in a dark room as we exchange stories.


----------



## Zeppelin

Peregrínus said:


> Sounds like Assasin's Creed IV


Yep. I've been playing it so much I'm starting to get the Tetris effect which is awesome.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I don't remember dreaming.


----------



## TenYears

My gf. I know that I dreamed about her but I can't remember the dream. Sucks when that happens.


----------



## Vuldoc

I think I had a nightmare last night. I dreamt that an electrical transformer have fallen and that the power lines where loose. It made the worst noise I ever heard as the power lines where flailing around. There was also a house that caught on fire. The weird part was the fact that it was night time but the sky was black and red like I was in hell.


----------



## shelbster18

I was sucking a guy's dick at the movies. lol At least I think it was in a movie theatre. It was somewhere in public where it was dark and people were around.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

shelbster18 said:


> I was sucking a guy's dick at the movies. lol At least I think it was in a movie theatre. It was somewhere in public where it was dark and people were around.


This may well be my favourite post ever at SAS :b :clap


----------



## Testsubject

shelbster18 said:


> I was sucking a guy's dick at the movies. lol At least I think it was in a movie theatre. It was somewhere in public where it was dark and people were around.


Women dream about sexual things too?


----------



## To22

I was some kind of super agent fighting in a futuristic war when I and a bunch of other people were captured and sent to death in a large room. There were two people calmly standing in the middle of the room whilst everyone else struggled for their lives. I figured these two people were the enemy and knew of some way to avoid dying there at that moment. I approached these two people with a bargain. I told them that I'd work for them if they spared some of our lives. The bargain worked and I was immediately ordered to take care of some business, but not after they implanted a chip in my brain that had total control over my body. I set out on this mission with one of the enemy's top agents and we soon had a successful mission. After the mission was complete I went to the enemy's training classes whilst thinking of a plan to overcome this new threat.


I'm pretty sure I had that dream partly because of the Anime I've been watching, but admittedly I am strangely clueless as to what to attribute much of that dream. It seems I've been a little too cocky about my ability to decipher my dreams and now life is aiming to humble me =P


----------



## Idontgetit

Oddly enough, I got a bj last night in my dreams.


----------



## tehuti88

Testsubject said:


> Women dream about sexual things too?


The only overtly sexual (i. e., featuring actual sexual activity I myself participated in) dream I've ever had featured me...well, doing the same thing Shelbster18 did, only to a character of mine.

A non-human character. ;_;

...

Probably should not be admitting this.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I should start going to the Cinema more often :blank


----------



## KelsKels

I had a dream that one of our cats got really sick with this weird disease that put holes in his body. I also had a dream that my boyfriend moved to a new house and was spying and had a crush on our really attractive neighbor.


----------



## Testsubject

tehuti88 said:


> The only overtly sexual (i. e., featuring actual sexual activity I myself participated in) dream I've ever had featured me...well, doing the same thing Shelbster18 did, only to a character of mine.
> 
> A non-human character. ;_;
> 
> ...
> 
> Probably should not be admitting this.


Wow, women need to be a little more forthcoming about these dreams. Don't be ashamed. Share it all! Not worry about the non-human things. I regularly dream about Lilith. I don't think it gets any weirder than that.


----------



## shelbster18

TicklemeRingo said:


> This may well be my favourite post ever at SAS :b :clap


lol :b I sure liked it. I've never had a sexual dream before. Well, the only other time I did was where I was creeping on this guy and girl ****ing in a bathroom. 



Testsubject said:


> Women dream about sexual things too?


You can't help what you dream. ...Unfortunately, I've never had a dream where a guy's done something with me. Would be nice. :3 lol


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was holding a discussion/debate with Michael Jordan and Dennis Rodman on a topic of athletic footwear...

I have no faint knowledge or interest with anything in this scenario...


----------



## Idontgetit

You know what they say, it comes in 3s (no pun intended)


----------



## Testsubject

Time to read up on dream hijacking. Maybe my episodes of sleep paralysis are like gateways into the dream world, where I can hop into other people dreams!! :clap


----------



## Steinerz

I didn't dream last night. I did have some real memorable dreams multiple nights earlier. Though nothing happened _last_ night.


----------



## shelbster18

Grand said:


> I had a graphic sex dream last night...
> It included oral sex as well, lol. o.o


:haha Oh man. Everyone's having sex dreams.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

i got enveloped in some black mist from behind and was never found by someone who was trying to find or save me. then i don't remember the rest.


----------



## prettyful

ice cream


----------



## mattmc

VinBZ said:


> I like to imagine everyone in this thread sitting around a table in a dark room as we exchange stories.


Dig your imagination but couldn't find a gif like that.

Maybe instead the lights are on and everyone else cuddles while the person tells their story.


----------



## tehuti88

Richard Parker--the tiger from _Life Of Pi_--was living in/hanging out in our garage. o.o

I went outside to look for him because I knew he stayed there sometimes and at first I didn't see him, but then I located him lurking up near the ceiling, having made a huge bed atop the garage door (which is permanently stuck in an upright position). "Parker...?" I murmured, for I felt silly calling him by his full name all the time. I was kind of nervous, but he'd been "friendly"--i. e., standoffish and hadn't killed/eaten anybody--so far. I believe I then went inside to tell my parents where he was located.

I think perhaps in my dream Richard Parker took the place of the Man-W***e, a black feral cat who's been hanging out in our garage a lot lately. But I've never even seen or read _Life Of Pi_ and I haven't a clue why Richard Parker appeared in my dream. :um


----------



## Vuldoc

I dreamt I was on the set of a Star Wars movie with Mark Hamill, Harrison Ford, and Carrie Fisher. I think I was the sound guy holding the boom mic. strange...


----------



## diamondheart89

I was a zookeeper for insanely dangerous mutant animals and they got loose and I had to escape before they ripped me to shreds but then I jumped on the back of one that looked like a tiger and rode it around and discovered I could order the mutanimals around like my own personal army. Good times.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I got trapped in the women's changing room. At first I was going to wait until the one girl in there left, but as soon as she left, another girl came in, and as soon as she left, two more came in. Then all of a sudden, the place was filled with girls. I was trapped in a stall, so they didn't see me. Well, I tried to make a mad dash to the exit, but as soon as I revealed myself, they all gasped and I was trapped. 

And no, there was no nudity in this dream :b

I've been dreaming about a lot of weird stuff lately.


----------



## Ender

TicklemeRingo said:


> I should start going to the Cinema more often :blank


I was thinking the same thing, maybe we should go together. On second thought I might not have thought that out right, never mind.

I watched Dexter last night and dreamed I killed someone after strapping them to a table. I guess my imagination took the night off and just went with the last thing it saw.


----------



## MuckyMuck

My dog kept scratching at the floor in the corner of my bedroom, i was reading and he was really starting to annoy me when he suddenly stopped. I glanced over and noticed a hole in the floor and my dog went into it. I ran over to try and stop him and he was gone. I went in after him and crawled along, it was really tight i started to get panicky, till i found a crack and burst thru the floor. I was in my neighbors house, it was dark and i could hear people talking downstairs, then they stopped and said "Did you hear that, i think there is someone upstairs". I tried to get back in the tunnel but couldn't fit and really started to panic, i could hear them running up the stairs and....

...then i woke, with some relief. It was a simple dream but it was very intense feeling, i was so delighted when i woke, kept saying "oh thank god".


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Ender said:


> I was thinking the same thing, maybe we should go together. On second thought I might not have thought that out right, never mind.


Not _quite_ what I had in mind... :b



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I got trapped in the women's changing room. At first I was going to wait until the one girl in there left, but as soon as she left, another girl came in, and as soon as she left, two more came in. Then all of a sudden, the place was filled with girls. I was trapped in a stall, so they didn't see me. Well, I tried to make a mad dash to the exit, but as soon as I revealed myself, they all gasped and I was trapped.
> 
> And no, there was no nudity in this dream :b
> 
> I've been dreaming about a lot of weird stuff lately.


^Well there's a dream that really didn't deliver! :um


----------



## losteternal

Dreamed that my uncle who died just over a year ago, he was round my house telling me how much he loved my aunt and was still with her all the time. Then he seemed annoyed that I hadn't been to see him when he was ill in hospital. He said " you never even said goodbye to me but never mind, you don't have long left yourself ")
Scarey.


----------



## tehuti88

In one dream, I would charge the battery on my Kindle, but then when I unplugged it, the battery ran down in like a few seconds of me doing nothing! I repeated this a few times and was getting hysterical and teary over it, why was the battery acting up so? 

In another dream, my dad saw a little white fluffy kitten show up on the front porch; he opened the door and called to it (he was acting quite odd, exclaiming over how cute it was), and it strolled right in, happy to be here. I think then it met Sassy (the cat we recently inherited from my deceased grandmother) and/or Cosmas (our own cat) and hissed at one of them, and was acting a lot like Sassy did at first only not to such an extreme. (She hissed a lot when we first got her.)

There was another dream but it was a bit convoluted for me to go into detail. ;_;


----------



## Vuldoc

I dreamt I gave myself a haircut. Then I dreamt that I woke up from the dream and felt my hair to see if it was still there. I really do need to cut my hair though


----------



## CharmedOne

mattmc said:


> Dig your imagination but couldn't find a gif like that.
> 
> Maybe instead the lights are on and everyone else cuddles while the person tells their story.


SAS pajama party! And lights off for the scary ones--with a flashlight under the storyteller's chin.

That pic's just too darn cute!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Essentially, I was trapped in a creepy orphanage with my "sister" (not either of my sisters in real life; I did not recognize this "sister" at all, but she was a little bit younger than me. Although we were both made out to be in our early twenties in this dream). I wish I could transfer my mind's image of the orphanage to paper and post it here, as really the dream's visual ambience is what mostly made this dream stand out to me. Anyway, the orphanage was this picturesque, tall, 4 story building on a hill right above the sandy waters of the beach, painted with sprightly reds and yellows against a milky white, staircases attached to one side, complete with a fenced in picnic area on the side closest to the beach. Still, there was something off about the way the orphanage tilted slightly to the side, crooked -- but perhaps it was just the constant years of wind pulling it eerily in one direction, and I was overreacting.

As days passed, the strangeness of the orphanage came slowly to light. Firstly, the lady who ran it was a tyrannical witch (not in the literal sense) with shock red, curly hair, a face sagged with wrinkles, and sharp, triangular features (and now that I think about it -- was I subconsciously thinking of Annie the film? haha. What a weird coincidence. I never even watched that movie from start to finish). Basically, to fill the main chunk of the story, the orphanage enslaved its resident orphans. For what purpose, I was unsure. If I ever turn this dream into a full written story, I'll have to come up with a relevant purpose. On a side note, and this was a bit random but not entirely unwanted aspect on my part, I had a budding romance with my "sister." It became really detailed at that point, although there was nothing explicit depicted. I just remember wanting to stay in her warm embrace forever. 

Anyway, as more days passed, we realized the even darker secret to the orphanage -- it doubled as a human laboratory. Just what experiments transpired, I was unsure. However, none of the orphans knew of the laboratory beneath the floorboards, as no orphan who ever saw the laboratory returned. I inferred that the only ones who were taken to the laboratory were either extremely desirable in terms of work ethic and appearance, or deviants. My sister and I were the latter. We were whisked away in some blur of events, to a small bolted door behind the outside staircase in the middle of a stormy night (cheesy) by a couple of burly guys dressed in black, head to toe -- as we discovered later, just a pair of the many scientists that wandered about that underground lab. 

My "sister" and I were taken to separate rooms -- I, the farthest room right before a new branch of hallways, and my sister to a holding cell right in the first hallway, close to the entrance of the experimentation room (it's hard to depict the map without going into extreme detail; there are holding cells straight down one hallway, adjacent to a giant room where the main experiments transpire. Dotted between holding cells here and there are a few guards' quarters and offices in which lower tier scientists will monitor patients and conduct research. At the end of the long first hallway, there is another shorter hallway to the left, containing one last holding cell, the one I am put in, and a final office. After that, there are a few stairs leading down into an intersection of three new hallways, where no doubt even shadier events occur. Somewhere down there are the quarters of the orphanage head lady and her closest scientists/body guards, and, strangely enough, an exit that leads to the outside. It's essentially a mile long outdoor tunnel, with a canopy of dense vegetation creating the "tunnel" part. It ends somewhere in the jungle-y area near the mountain, on the other side of the beach from the orphanage). 

Eventually, my sister gets taken to the experimentation room, while I am still trapped in my own holding cell. Somehow using my mind powers, I am able to visualize and "walk" through the maze of hallways to firstly see that there is an exit deep in the laboratory, the lady's quarters, and finally where my "sister" has been taken to. Realizing the danger she is in, I begin to formulate the plan.

However, I guess my "sister" will be perpetually tortured, then, since I woke up after that.  Hmm, and I really wanted to see how I solved that predicament, too. Bah.


----------



## tennislover84

Wow, some of you guys have really vivid dreams.

I don't dream very often anymore, or at least I don't remember much of it. But a few nights ago, I was dreaming about being attacked by a horde of giant cockroaches. By "giant", I mean about the same size as a cat. I was in my bedroom, with the giant roaches circling around me. Piles and piles of them, encircling me, all crawling over and under each other. Then every so often, a few of them would break out and charge at me... so I'd have to smash them with an improvised club :bat (no idea what I was holding.) I think my dad was with me too.

I woke up after a whole bunch of giant roaches started charging at the same time. I realised immediately that I'd be overwhelmed this time, because there was just too many of them coming. :dead

I've been feeling a bit stressed lately, with lots of things on my "to do" list. I think that's probably the cause of this particular nightmare. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've had some weird ones (because they're always weird) but I just can't remember any that recently. >.< weird dreams that you remember in detail are the best too.

In the last one I remember I went to some weird market that was inside a building that sort of looked like a traditional Japanese house, but with a really tall ceiling. It was very peculiar. Also there were market stalls inside at odd levels selling weird stuff.

Neil Gaiman was staying in my family's house as well as a roommate for some reason too. I can't remember the details of why now though.

I think I'm going to start a dream journal again. I miss lucid dreaming too.


----------



## cuppy

Vuldoc said:


> I dreamt I gave myself a haircut. Then I dreamt that I woke up from the dream and felt my hair to see if it was still there. I really do need to cut my hair though


That reminds me of a dream I had a while ago, where I trimmed my eyebrows so that they looked shaved off


----------



## VinBZ

I dreamt I was being tortured by AM from the Harlan Ellison short story I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream. It's an interesting story if you haven't read it (although a bit depressing), but basically AM is a self-aware artificial intelligence who has come to hate humanity. It was an odd dream in that the setting, people involved, and tone of it kept changing. At first it would seem like a joke or a game, but then it would suddenly become much more intense. Since it's all rather jumbled I'll try to describe each scene in the order I remember it.

Scene 1: I was talking to someone who was caught by AM before me. He and his friends were being forced to play some monotonous video game all the time. This didn't seem all that serious to me.

Scene 2: I was trapped in an apartment with a some young woman who I remember almost nothing about. The lights were all out. Nothing ended up happening here but the darkness was strangely unsettling, and there was a constant foreboding feeling that made it seem like we were hiding from something.

Scene 3: A brief scene in a hotel lobby where I was telling a couple employees about what AM was doing to me an others. They had a laugh about it and said something like "oh, he's doing that again."

Scene 4: In a hotel room with a bunch of my real life university floormates. Everyone seemed pretty relaxed but then a couple of the girls started acting strange, talking slowly and without any emotion. Everyone was confused by this, and a couple people were trying to talk to them and comfort them. I don't remember exactly what was said but I remember having the thought that they were being mind-controlled by AM.

Scene 5: I was in some kind of sitting room with about half a dozen other people, but no one was sitting. There was something on a screen but no one was really paying attention to it, rather it seemed we were all waiting for something. Then, one by one, people started screaming out in pain as their bodies were being forcefully altered. Some got bent out of shape, or had their limbs transformed; I was too distressed to get a close look. After a minute it was my turn and I gasped in pain as my legs were turned into thin, blackened sticks as if they had been horribly burnt. This was without a doubt the most disturbing part of the dream.

Scene 6: Back at the hotel, with my body back to normal, I was desperate to escape. I did something (don't remember exactly what) to set off an alarm and create a distraction. The hotel was going on lockdown but I just managed to run out the back door as it was closing. I heard a voice on a loudspeaker saying that AM was after me as I was running towards the parking lot. I saw one of my floormates sitting in his car so I quickly got in and told him to drive. He did, but once he got to the end of the parking lot he stopped. He turned to me and said with a blank voice that there was really no need to keep going.

That's where I woke up.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that a bunch of racists killed me :teeth ...im lying, i dont usually remember my dreams


----------



## Vuldoc

cuppy said:


> That reminds me of a dream I had a while ago, where I trimmed my eyebrows so that they looked shaved off


:lol


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I don't really remember the first part of the dream but later on I met a girl who was a total wreck for reasons I can't recall, she was constantly sad and worried about something and was somewhat clingy, at first I felt really encumbered but then I wished to try and help her. The dream ended as she was driving, was stopped by the police, didn't have a license and I was there mediocrely attempting to convince the policeman to let it slip. Quite bizarre :lol.

I guess it's just my subconscious reminding me of my unfulfilled big brother complex.


----------



## Baalzebub

I had a dream a couple nights ago where this girls I have a crush on was interviewing me. I was, supposedly, an international bank robber and she wanted me to perform a heist. I woke up feeling kind of weird, but happy.

Where is a Freudian dream analysis when you need one?


----------



## shelbster18

Oh my. ;-; I had a dream about the first guy I dated last night. It actually wasn't a date with him. More like a sexual experience in real life. Well, in the dream I guess I was following him in my car somewhere and we parked in a parking lot. He came out of his car and came to mine and we got in an argument because I didn't want to do something and he slammed my car door on me. :/ Wow, fun dream. lol I guess I dreamed about him because he messaged me again on OkStupid (purposely calling it OkStupid) last night and wanted to "chill" with me but I wasn't going to because I found out he has a girlfriend. It's hard to believe that he's been messaging me since May 2013. I don't know why but it makes me feel good even though I don't like him. I can just ignore his messages. I just like seeing how long he'll do this. He left me at a gas station once. :no Why is it that the one guy I dream about is a douchebag? .____.


----------



## blue2

i dream't i was on a very large ship, that was being taken over by terrorist's , and i had to escape,but i had to go through the worst part of the ship first, i got 3 bodyguard's to help me , even though i didn't want them...


----------



## feels

It's getting hard to remember now, but me and this girl I've never met before where at this really strange music venue. The place was covered in black and neon lights and none of the chairs and tables matched. On the stage there was a bunch of electronic children's toys. This band came on with their toy guitars and drums that they had modified and they sounded really good. 

I'm terrible at describing dreams and I've forgotten most of it, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## VinBZ

I dreamt I was drinking with one of my old high school teachers. It was a good time.


----------



## Lorenientha

I had one two days ago where there was me as I am right now and me the way I was 2-3 years ago, like two people facing each other. The current me was shouting and insulting the old me, for the way she dressed, her behaviour, her eating, the way she appeared in parties etc. 

Then the guy I like appeared and the current me got the old me up in my arms and we all went out in a spring field with fruit trees and I realised I could kiss him if I wanted to but didn't. 

Then the guy and the old me disappeared and my father came out of nowhere and I was asking him whether the fruit is ripe to be eaten.

The final scene was me, my mom and an unknown girl in a car driven by someone called Mr. Stylish, but he was driving fast and passing all traffic lights while they were red, so we kicked him out and I drived my mom and the girl home.

In another dream I gave birth to Batman, he came out with the cape and the mask lol.

Long post sorry for that...


----------



## EvieMay

All my dreams are essentially the same thing. It always involves the same places, maybe not all in the same dream, and it all involves me flying to get away from something. The something usually being the anxiety that comes with staying in one place. I think it's my mind telling me to get out of the house, but I just can't. 

Anyway, the dreams are always at my house, and downtown, and at all these random places that I wouldn't know in real life, but it seems I've known them my whole life. I might also want to add that a lot of times I lucid dream. 

I'm always flying high above everything, and normally I have a fear of heights, but not there. I feel free, and with no worries once I'm far enough away from the house...I love those dreams. They usually happen every night, or every other night. I know I have other dreams, most involving Benedict Cumberbatch for some odd reason, but I never remember just what happens in those...


----------



## mcmuffinme

I was Stephen Colbert's secretary, or something, and he was having marital problems with his wife. So naturally, I had an affair with him. Best dream ever? Clearly.

I notice I have significantly worse morals in my dreams. I wonder why that is.


----------



## EvieMay

mcmuffinme said:


> I was Stephen Colbert's secretary, or something, and he was having marital problems with his wife. So naturally, I had an affair with him. Best dream ever? Clearly.
> 
> I notice I have significantly worse morals in my dreams. I wonder why that is.


I am the same way with dreams. I steal things all the time in dreams, but I've never had the guts to in real life.  I've always been afraid of getting caught. haha


----------



## Pagan18

My last dream was horrible. It wasn't a nightmare per se, but it made me upset. It was this person telling my crush I liked them, which made me realize she'll never like me back. Oh well


----------



## blue2

i don't remember everything about my last dream, but i do remember the coolest part of it , " i was walking up the street toward's the house i grew up in , i walked by a neighbour who was preparing a shed to be painted , i said hello and i walked on , then when i reached my old house it suddenly became night, so i turned around and walked back toward's the man painting the shed, as i got near him i happened to look up and their was a rowboat floating across the black cloud's that was being highlighted by the moonlight ,it was upsidedown, their was 8 oar's being used on it , and it's outline was glowing purple ,i stopped beside my neighbour and we watched it go across the sky" then i woke up....i never had a dream like that before...


----------



## boas

I had a dream the other night where I was at some convention for D-list celebrities and I found myself inexorably compelled to buy an autographed picture from one of them for a large sum of money. Immediately afterwards I was like, "why the **** did I do that?", but I was too anxious to ask for a refund.


----------



## zomgz

So weird...

First I was running from something, then I stole a truck. Except instead of a brake and gas pedal or whatever, it was bike petals. So I was pedaling this truck along this dirt road by a river and met my family who were impressed by this truck I stole.

I don't even know man, it was weird. :lol


----------



## cafune

I can't remember the last time I had a dream :<


----------



## Jesuszilla

I had gotten a new girlfriend pregnant then my grandparents came over to deliver pizza, my little cousin ate the pizza which started a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## shelbster18

Um, this guy that used to go to my church (I don't go to church anymore) gave me like two thirty dollar bills. It said thirty dollars on it and I got a birthday card. I guess it was my birthday in my dream. lolz What a nice dream. I actually woke up for a few minutes thinking I got some money and then I was like, "Oh pooey, it was just a dream."


----------



## UNRNDM1

I randomly decided to take a walk at like 7a, and when I was walking back, I got lost. So somehow ended up walking into a drug house and being trapped in there. Oh I had dark pink hair in the dream too.


----------



## Mochyn

I was being chased by bees. Really large bees.


----------



## To22

I was essentially Spiderman lol


----------



## tehuti88

In one part I was reminiscing about the cabin we stayed in in Tennessee the summer before last (I think it was?), except in the dream, it was even cooler than it really had been; I specifically remember a spot where I often made a big show of dramatically descending a short but wide staircase into another room, and then a part of the cabin where there was a wide hallwayish area leading through different rooms. In this way the cabin was suspiciously reminiscent of _"The Building,"_ a mysterious location that recurs in slightly differing fashions in *many* dreams of mine. :um (I'm very fascinated by this location since I don't tend to have recurring fictional dream locations, yet variants of this show up all the time!--so it must be significant.)

When I recalled this hallwayish area I felt very gloomy that I hadn't taken more/better pictures of the place! I wanted so badly to return there but it would be way too expensive, the only way we got to stay there in the first place (IRL) was because the guy who owned the place offered to let us stay a week in return for my brother making some Celtic carvings on the posts outside. Anyway in the dream I considered looking around for pictures/videos of the cabin online, but I'd already tried that (again IRL) and while I'd found pictures on the official site, the views through the windows were obviously Photoshopped :| and the only video I could find on YouTube was of a different cabin in that community (Brothers Cove).

So I started brainstorming outlandish ways I could use to stay there again, including offering the owner my services as a photographer of the place (since I wanted more pictures so badly anyway!); of course I'd have to inform him that I'm not a professional, but still, I would try to sell myself pretty hard, say that I can take decent pictures ("I can frame/compose things well!") and I would take plenty and he could even use them for himself as much as he wanted without needing to pay me royalties(?) or anything, just for the chance to stay in that cabin again. I was imagining the trees around the place as I thought of this, only in the dream I was picturing it in late autumn (we stayed there in summer).

(Where we stayed...next-to-last picture I believe is the room I stayed in.)

Even in the dream I knew it was a stupid plan but I just wanted to return there so, *so* much. Even more than I do IRL. :rain

...

In another part, I was taking my bath (oh, I forgot, in fact, I had this dream WHILE I was in the bath :blush but the other one I believe was from my regular sleep), just lying there soaking in the steaming water with the curtain drawn, and a guy was in the bathroom talking to me in this deep seductive voice on the other side of the curtain. :eek I can't recall what he was saying but his comments seemed to insinuate that he could see me through the curtain! On some level I knew he couldn't, and I made a kind of wry comment in return like, "Oh, really?" hoping he'd see me as disinterested and unconcerned...but in truth my wryness was masking both a twinge of fear, as well as a twinge of hope that perhaps he _could_ see me, and liked what he saw... ops Because that's what he was doing, was kind of flirting with me in this vaguely ominous way, and it was a bit thrilling even if it was also kind of freaky. :afr The curtain was waving a bit and I lay there in the water hoping he would keep talking...I can't recall it well though. Nothing really came of it anyway. ;_;


----------



## ineverwipe

I was back in high school. I forgot my locker combination and didnt make it to my class. Then when school was out I couldn't help but move in slow motion. Everyone's staring. Bam I wake up lol


----------



## tehuti88

ineverwipe said:


> I was back in high school. I forgot my locker combination and didnt make it to my class. Then when school was out I couldn't help but move in slow motion. Everyone's staring. Bam I wake up lol


I've had that dream my fair share of times. Only for "move in slow motion," substitute "miss the bus." :lol


----------



## tehuti88

Ugh, can't recall it well anymore. :x But it involved the Man-W***e, a black feral cat who's taken up residence in our garage. We're pretty certain he's the father of Morty and Lee, two black kittens we cared for this past year until Lee was killed by a car and Morty went missing.  IRL, since it's been so cold, the Man-W***e--who formerly would often go missing for weeks/months at a time--now often lurks in our garage and when the garage light comes on, he starts yowling to be fed and petted, so we bring him food and warm water (since it freezes quickly).

Anyway, in the dream, I think it was nighttime and I looked out on the front porch where Morty and Lee used to show up when they still stayed outside (before we brought them in). The Man-W***e was out there (he used to show up there occasionally too IRL), but there were also like two or three other black cats with him. :shock I called to my parents that he was here and he'd brought some other cats! The more I looked at them the more they changed, until I saw that these other cats were kittens, very small ones! The Man-W***e and two of them were sitting further away and one was right under the door so I almost missed seeing it. When they saw me they started looking like they wanted in, so I excitedly opened the door to let them in. (In the dream for some reason there were no concerns about how our old cat Coz or our new cat Sassy might react. Perhaps they didn't exist?)

Anyway, the new cats came in, but then there were more and more and MORE cats, *all black cats*, swarming in. I wasn't upset, but I was amazed and astonished, where had they all come from?? I admit though I _was_ a bit worried about how we'd care for so many cats?

In one part of the dream I went out the back door and saw the Man-W***e on the pavement nearby and I meowed at him to get his attention since nothing else worked. (This was how I originally enticed him to the front porch IRL when I heard him yowling from afar...back then I thought he was a female cat in heat, but I later on discovered differently, thus his nickname. :blush ) It was dark and he was hard to see. I think I then started seeing the other cats wandering around...goodness, so many cats.

I think I went and got my digital camera and was going to take pictures or a movie of the cats for some reason.

There were more details but I can't recall them. :/


----------



## blue2

<..lol tehuti ...i love your comment's, the fact people in the world don't acknowledge what you say, i think mean's people of the world have a problem, not you, i admire how much you like cat's, but i'd rather have 1 good cat, than alot of crazy cat's, running around everywhere, having kitten's...i assume man - w***e mean's, man w h o re....lmao


----------



## wrongnumber

Dreamt I was taking some class which involved tying scarves around our eyes and touching objects and trying to 'channel' the colour through other senses, and guess what the colour was. Several students said colour names I had never heard of so I made a mental note to look them up online when I got home. Then I walked outside and it was Halloween and there were tonnes of children / adolescents in costumes. At some point I realised I was actually in the US. Then this gang of teenagers approached me and adopted me. So I hung out with them because I had no other friends and I was sort of mentally on the same level as them. Then I saw my niece in a window.


----------



## TenYears

I was in a life raft (like in my avatar pic) trying to save my gf from drowning. We were lost at sea, the waves are like 20 feet tall, and I try to grab her hand, and I do, but it slips away, and she drowns. It's the same dream, with the same ending, every, single, time. Of course. Why wouldn't it be.


----------



## VinBZ

I didn't care for my dream at all last night. I was in a class, felt like high school but I recognized a few people from one of my university classes. In the dream I was arguing something, trying to explain a point but no one was taking it seriously. In fact, they all just laughed and made fun of me. I was getting pretty angry that nobody would listen to me, but it quickly became clear that I was just spouting nonsense and digging myself further into a hole. The dream ended with me leaving the class and thinking how I was ever going to recover from that embarrassment, since I had not only made a fool of myself but also insulted the whole class in my anger.

It actually took me a few minutes of thinking after I woke up to realize that this did not actually happen.


----------



## cmed

So many weird dreams about airplanes lately. Had one last night where the pilot was this crazy old war veteran. He had a gun at his waist and threatened someone with it before takeoff. Everyone seemed scared but I thought it was cool for some reason. We took off and he flew the plane really fast. Got us from DC to NY in like 3 minutes, only the airport in NY was actually a Florida airport... it was just in NY. Can't really explain it. It doesn't make sense, but made perfect sense in the dream.


----------



## sebastian1

Dreamt about my high school crush :sigh


----------



## Slaeth

I almost never remember my dreams but when I do it's usually some crazy sadomasochistic stuff. The last dream I do remember involved "me" (but it wasn't really me, I was in someones body) speaking to a woman I did not recognize. No idea what we were talking about, but, she started to age and literally fall apart before me. She didn't notice until one of her teeth fell out and she reached in her mouth and pulled out a few more. Then she looked up at me again and started screaming at me and asking what was wrong with her, as though I caused this to happen to her. Then in a frenzied attempt to grab me she broke her fingers which stayed wrapped around my wrist. I turned to run away, but found I could only walk.. I turned to look back at her.. I didn't see her. Which caused me to panic.. At this point she resembled a zombie and I have a serious fear of zombies. I made it back to what I'm assuming was my car and started driving as fast as I could. The roads were completely empty, but I felt as though someone was driving behind me. I was driving about 120 and I check the rear-view mirror is see police lights. I decide not to stop and speed up even more.. The road started to get extremely foggy, to the point that I couldn't see anything in front of me. But still I kept driving and maintained my speed. Then KA-BOOM I smash into a MASSIVE tree.. the impact somehow caused me to catapult like 250ft up into the air. Somehow, I was still inside the car, I freed myself, and the second I left the car I was paralyzed. I felt myself free fall back to the earth and heard my head smack against the pavement and all my bones breaking.. but I wasn't dead. Someone blindfolded me grabbed my hair and started dragging me away. I passed out or something. When I woke up my limbs were all gone and I was stuffed inside a cello case with a peep hole.. don't remember the rest, hah


----------



## rikkie

I was in Best Buy, waiting in a half-empty aisle with a few TVs. At the other end, a guy my age was sitting on the shelves. He walked up to me, and started saying really sweet things that I only have a brief memory of--something about girls with glasses. Idk. It sounds like something I'd roll my eyes at irl but he said it differently, in a way that's not completely ridiculous.
Near the end, I write down my email (ha) on a napkin and give it to him, as he gives me mine. My mother comes back as I start writing it, but I managed to finish.
It was weird, but I like it since I don't interact with guys in person, so it's interesting when it happens in dreams.


----------



## blue2

i dreamt alot but the only part i remember was the statue of liberty sneaking up beside my bed and scaring the crap outa me, i literally jumped up in bed....:afr


----------



## AceEmoKid

A nightmare, and one with a semi realistic plot for once, in contrast to the surreality of its swirly, distorted environment. :/

It took place in my dorm room. However, instead of my roommate, an old friend I had in high school and her brother were sleeping over in the opposite bed (well, my friend on the mattress and her brother pathetically underneath the bed) -- apparently because it was my birthday the next day and they had just flown in from very far away to celebrate.

When I woke up the morning of my birthday, the pair were still sleeping soundly across the room. I was about to get up to go to the restroom when suddenly the door creaks open slightly. My mum, out of nowhere, pops her head through the door and beckons me, though I was not expecting her to show up on my birthday. I go outside the hallway, shutting the door quietly, but instead of engaging in conversation with my mother, I simply walk past her towards the restroom, nonchalantly asking, "Ugh, why are you here?" I never hear the answer because I've already closed the bathroom door behind me.

I return from the restroom just in time to see my mum sneaking out of the room. She walks away hurriedly with a guilt expression plastered over her face as she realizes I spotted her in my room without permission. Curious, I open the door to my room.

At that moment, out of sequence, I get a "flashback" perspective of my mother when she was in the room. Digging in my drawers, my closet, my fridge, my backpack, she eventually rouses my friend and her brother from their dreams. Before they can ask what my mum thinks she is doing, invading my personal belongings, she hands them each a pile of miscellaneous items: A pile of my boxers/boy shorts, some random articles of clothing that are mostly neutral colors, my bedsheets (after thinking on the dream, this makes sense -- my mum was very fussy when I decided on those bedsheets because they were from the "boy" catalogue), etc. I don't remember much of what she said, except one very clear whispered exclamation along the lines of, "Look at this, Alex thinks she's trans." It isn't spoken with humor. It isn't spoken with pride. It isn't spoken with pure neutrality. It is spoken with genuine concern, perhaps a slight tone of condescension. She then pleads them to "keep an eye on me," and steer me "in the right direction." She leaves the room, catches me catching her, runs away, and so here we are.

I enter the room cautiously, and I see the pair avert my eyes and quickly hide the items my mother had handed them. They have concerned, guilty eyes, but something tells me that they are going to follow exactly as my mother says. They toss my belongings in the trash can as I rummage through my closet for clothes to change into. 

In my mind I remember thinking how awkward it was. They were probably so stunned by my mum's sudden appearance and strange demand, that they forgot to wish me a happy birthday or even say good morning or talk about the day's plans. It was a familiar feeling of awkwardness and contempt for a potentially good die being ruined. A hope being dashed. Without closure, that is how the dream ended.


----------



## NomadicWonder

I dreamed I could go out and make something of myself, and do great and wondrous and magical things! 

Then I grew up into the mentally ill adult that is posting this.


----------



## CharmedOne

I rarely remember my dreams and I barely remember this one, but I fell asleep last night on the couch with a dvd playing. I was dreaming someone was punishing me for something by torturing me with the same loud, irritating music over and over, and wouldn't make it stop. I woke up and the dvd had ended and was repeating that obnoxious music loudly in a loop. It was just as annoying awake as it was asleep. Man, it felt so good to turn that music off.


----------



## karras

Dreamt that I was going on vacation. My ex gf was with me, but as my current gf. We were on a plane and then on a bus. There was snow outside and the bus swerved and flipped over. When I got out, I remember seeing my gf in the distance and us running into each others arms. It was an awesome dream, best ever.


----------



## hermito

I had sex!!!! Then, I woke up. You're not a virgin if you have sex in your dream, right? Right, Guys? Guys?


----------



## MuckyMuck

hermito said:


> I had sex!!!! Then, I woke up. You're not a virgin if you have sex in your dream, right? Right, Guys? Guys?


Yeah i believe thats true, well done man!

I had a dream that i kinda had before, or at least its very similar. Im standing at a wall overlooking a long field behind the terrace i grew up in. Im standing there with a girl i had a crush on in school. It starts to rain, gets really bad and a storm starts brewing, yet we just stand there. It keeps getting worse, darker and louder, we just stand there, soaked, looking out...then it ends.


----------



## creep

Velociraptors escaped the park, multiplied, overran the world and killed everybody. The only survivors I knew of were me and Wolverine from the X-Men. Not Hugh Jackman but the gruff, hairy dwarf version from the comic books. We barred ourselves in a supply closet and hoped the roving packs would pass us by. We ended up cuddling together to pass the time. Also I think there was some making out. Nothing too serious though. It was nice.


----------



## PatheticGuy

Last dream I remember I was surrounded by my koi fish. They were flying for some reason, they always fly in my dreams. I dream about those stupid fish a lot for some reason.


----------



## Draconess25

PatheticGuy said:


> Last dream I remember I was surrounded by my koi fish. They were flying for some reason, they always fly in my dreams. I dream about those stupid fish a lot for some reason.


I love koi. :3 I love all fish. Not to eat, that's icky. But they're all cute.

Ugh, my dream was awful....I was shackled to the wall, and my boyfriend was shackled to a post in the middle of the room. This massive shadowy demon from another nightmare was raping him, and when he tried to fight back, the demon slammed his head into the groud....Then he was just still, eyes glazed over, tears running down his cheeks, bleeding onto the floor while that demon kept going at it....I felt so sick when I woke up that I puked.


----------



## IveGotToast

I Dreamed i lived on a small island, that was big enough just for my house and it was surrounded by other island, and for some reason i had to cross like 10 bridges to get to it. Each bridge would go from one island to another, and the last bridge was the one that went to my island. Why? This was such poor planning.


----------



## Draconess25

Oh, and I had a dream I was drinking a protein shake.


----------



## cat001

There was a group of 4 people on some kind of expedition, a leader and 3 followers. The leader went ahead, climbed this huge mountain and put a device on a satelite orbiting at the peak of this mountain, then slid all the way back down on a cord and met up with the others. The device was to measure environmental conditions of some kind. The other 3 had to stand in this white liquid and cover themselves, making sure to properly cover any skin that had turned black in reaction to the white to protect themselves from some kind of cosmic rays, black meant skin damage was in progress. The effectiveness of the white substance was analysed and studied. One person developed a swelling on their leg so they opened it up with a needle and cleaned the contents with a cotton bud to prevent infection. In another sequence of studies their skin had turned red and a little blisted but they seemed to think it was quite funny.


----------



## Draconess25

Dreamed I got mauled by a bear, then let it inside and started cuddling with it.


----------



## mattmc

The part I remember is a girl giving me a really nice hug. Then she leaves and I found out she stole some money. Truth is I didn't care. It was only 25 or so dollars. Rather get hugged and have money "mysteriously vanish" than not be hugged.


----------



## PatheticGuy

I had a detached penis. Like wtf. Not a clean detach either, bloody and, whats the word, gooey or something. It wasn't violently detached, for some reason I decided to pop it off to control it by hand in sexy time. My sleeping mind is ****ed up.


----------



## copper

Dreamt last night I came back from lunch at work to my office and the computer tech took my office computer apart and had all the guts of it sitting on my desk. I was mad due I had tons of work to get done. In my waking life this is true. From January until April I am busy with putting Objectives and methodology into the Electronic Medical system. The Case Managers decided it was a good idea to jam all the yearly client meetings in these 4 months since they all want to go on vacation in the summer.


----------



## scooby

I always find it hard to remember dreams, even though mine are so vivid. I can only remember flashes of them. All I know is last nights dream involved wolves chasing me and trying to attack me.


----------



## karras

I went on vacation to London. Bunch of people from school were there too. Nothing much happened, but vacations and school friends appearing are very much recurring themes in my dreams.


----------



## shelbster18

I was on top of a guy on a couch making out with him. 

Then, Jesse from Breaking Bad comes and steals something from my pocketbook or whatever it was. :um Don't know what he stole. xD Some money probably. :b I'm joking.


----------



## blue2

i dream't about a lamb with candles for horns and when it was scared a blue light flashed on its belly.....:afr


----------



## GrainneR

I can hardly remember my dream last night. I do recall that I somehow came across this guitar guru, and we had some adventures, but then he just taught me everything about the guitar that he knew, and we just played together. Then I had to get up and play for a couple of hours.
Good times, good times.


----------



## hopeless93

I had a nightmare-esque dream the other night in which I was trapped in high school. In reality, I'm currently a sophomore in college, having done well in high school when I graduated two years ago. In my dream state I was well aware of this, but was terrifyingly unable to escape. All in all, it was an anxiety provoking dream, and one of which I don't know if there is any symbolic importance. It may be a representation of my inner feelings of having such a delayed social development.


----------



## PatheticGuy

Zombies, always zombies.


----------



## Peyote

I remember my dreams, but if I don't write them down or something I just forget it.

All I remember is that I had a lucid dream recently, and I was jumping and flying.


----------



## templar19

I was in a supermarket, shopping for two things: DVDs for my math students, and frozen pizzas (one pepperoni, one supreme). I brought my purchases up to the counter and had them rung up by the clerk, who was also the owner of the store. He was Italian, and extremely rude to me for some reason. I don't remember how, but he annoyed me enough that I left angry. I got to the exit, when I realized I only had the DVDs, and had left the pizzas back at the counter.
I turned around and headed back to the counter, except the store turned out to be REALLY HUGE...like the counter was way off at the horizon, and the ceiling was up almost at sky level. There was nothing but linoleum separating me from the counter. So I started trudging back, and about halfway there the owner saw me, and started hurling insults at me, like 'Oh, here comes a big man to beat me up! I'm scared! Better go hide-a under the counter!' So I got back and asked him for my pizzas, which I'd paid for. In a very sarcastic tone, he apologized and said he thought I'd bought them for him, because he'd prepared and eaten one of them while I was on my way out. So he gave me the pepperoni one and sent me on my way, as he continued to laugh and hurl insults at me. I considered just taking another pizza on my way out, but something prevented me.
That's all i remember.


----------



## Euripides

Another fighting-off-the-zombie-horde type dream. A sense of overwhelming and impending doom methinks, but eh, what else is new.


----------



## probably offline

The last thing I dreamt before waking up, was about a huge turkey who chased me around, and bit me, on a plaza. He said something really funny in English, over and over, but I've forgotten now ;_; I tried to hide at a café, but the bird found me and unleashed a couple of pigeons which hovered in front of me. A liquid started squirting out of their bodies like small fountains. After that it changed perspective, and I saw a pigeon slowly sinking down into a deep aquarium of transparent liquid. Then I woke up.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I dreamed my mother got into a accident that rendered her deaf and blind. She would wander around holding my dad's hand going "where is he, where is -my name here-"

She would appear out of nowhere during whatever I would be up to. When she would appear, I wept. 

Then it felt like somebody was poking my arm with their finger.. Turned out my left tricep started twitching.


----------



## Steve French

Been setting the alarms multiple times a night so as to prevent or interrupt them dreams.


----------



## Slaeth

Had a dream that I was inside a mall (or something or the sort) racing on escalators with Rihanna. But we were riding on sleighs, going against the direction of the escalator. I have no idea what else happened after that but it was quite odd and made absolutely no sense. No idea why I was dreaming about Rihanna either lol. First dream I've had that wasnt completely gruesome and morbid.


----------



## redblurr

I dreamed of me stealing expensive jackets at a high end clothing store. Unfortunately, i got caught by an employee who turns out to be a real personal trainer that i know at the gym i used to workout at in real life. We argued and i told him that he should not call the police since i'm a frequent at the store. Much to his dismay, he let me go with a warning.

That was a weird dream. lol


----------



## shelbster18

There were these two gorillas climbing our trees in the backyard and they both came down talking to me. They were telling me something and speaking in English but I couldn't understand what they were telling me. I kept asking them and I was getting frustrated. They were getting frustrated in return and I thought they were going to eat me. :afr


----------



## hardyharhar

two nights ago I dreamt I was at work and for some reason I was sitting at my desk when all of a sudden my teeth started to fall out one by one, it was strange and quite frightening tbh. I don't know what brought that dream on...


----------



## starsfreak

I dreamt that I won a motocross motorcycle in a competition at school and that I drove home with it. So awesome haha.

I want a motocross motorcycle now lol.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I had an awesome dream. I was having sex with a girl.


----------



## Baalzebub

I actually had a nightmare. In it, The Onion published a snide article berating me and taking a lot of personal shots at me. It mocked me and discussed how my crush really thinks I'm pathetic. It ruined my morning.


----------



## coeur_brise

My friend and I were hanging out in some apartment complex on a mission or something.. I forget the details but toward the end she ordered Taco bell and wanted to order something else like.. some kind of taco deep dish pizza. And then I woke up craving mexican food.


----------



## mattmc

I'm walking around the neighborhood saying hi to everyone. They don't say anything back. They just look like :| at me.

Then I start explaining to someone I barely know how everyone is making me feel like ****. At first it's in a normal voice but by the end I'm shouting.


----------



## ThisGirl15

I had a weird dream and it's a bit personal so I can't really describe it.


----------



## Steve French

There I was, lounging around in the backyard in the house I grew up in. Four biker gang hoodlums rolled in through the gate on their four wheelers, whooping and hollering, spraying dirt everywhere, being general dickbags. So I leapt off my chair, grabbed the nearest one, and started feeding him haymakers. Landed a good few, blood was coming from his nose and eyebrow, when I saw him reach for his pocket. He pulls a knife, and we spend a minute wrestling over this switchblade. I am able to wrest it from his hand, and this ends the dust-up.

We all stand there staring at each other, and my father shows up. The hoods try and negotiate the return of the knife, and my father tries to come to a compromise with them. I understandably do not want to return it to them, for fear of getting stabbed.

Eventually they promise to take the knife and be on their way, and I reluctantly give it to them, before running off as fast as I can. They don't chase me, but still I dash into this forested area near my home.

By this time, rather suddenly, the sun has gone down, and being unable to see, I only make it so far before I run into several trees, and get caught up in a few bushes. I spy a fairly well concealed area and throw myself down there, pulling some leafy branches on top of me for cover. I hear the gang walk up the road that runs adjacent to this small wooded area, but they seem to have gotten over the incident, and make no attempt to look for me, even though they saw me run into the bushes, and the area is not large.

I begin to feel a bit of relief, when suddenly I hear footsteps and feel pressure on my shoulder, followed by a few sharp squeaks. The pressure turns into a sharp pain, and it occurs to me a damn rat is chewing away at my neck!



At this point I awoke, and spent the next few minutes searching my room for feral rats. I've got to stop taking valerian/melatonin before I go to sleep.


----------



## AceEmoKid

jesus f i have the weirdest dreams. okay, perhaps not the weirdest. that would be rather presumptuous. 

it was a sort of meta dream, inspired, i assume by my various film classes i have been taking at university. especially svankmajer was prevalent. always loved that guy's stuff. a lot of film terminology echoed in my mind as i was dreaming, too. 

in my dream, i was partnered up with another person in my animation 120 class, who turned out to be my mum (what), and together, we had to create a 15 to 30 second final short film. i had already animated essentially the entire thing, no thanks to my mum, but while i was editing in the sound mix, i noticed that the animation was a few seconds over the maximum 30 second limit. so what did i do? i reimagined the entire film the night before it was due. 

on the night of the airing, all my classmates gathered around a box tv. luckily, before my project aired, i got to see my friend steve's animation (he's in another class, but the same subject). it was typical: a fight scene parodying dragon ball z. for some reason, a giant mojo jojo was also thrown in as the major antagonist. the dragon ball z characters landed on the a rooftop after leaping from their helicopter branded "g.i. joe." one of them used the hadouken on the giant, and mojo jojo easily fell. i should have guessed anthony had partnered up with steve on this project, as there was a bit of raunchy humor in the process. everyone clapped, amused.

next up was our project. i had it on my laptop instead of the tv's lunchbox, as i had something a bit....different. i plugged in the adapter and soon my mind screen transitioned to the tv screen view.

here's where it got a bit insane. i'm sure i could recall every minute detail if i wanted to, but the sequence was so long, it'd take me at least a good 30 minutes straight to type. so i'll graze over the highlights instead.

it was shot like one of those old charlie chaplin movies. never mind, i've only seen one of them and of that only vaguely remember what it was like, but the film was black and white, and contained minimal cuts. most shots were at medium-close to the medium-long distance away, and the camera was stationary for most of the scenes. 

the film began with a bit of the original animation sequence, which supposedly was intended to show a whimsical dinner scene of a mother and daughter eating spaghetti (now that i think about it, last night i ate spaghetti with my sister and mum). however, in the revised edition, as the mother was bringing the plate of spaghetti to the table, she accidentally bumps into a vase. the vase emits an asynchronous sound, jarring yet humorous, causing my audience to laugh offscreen. it crashes to the ground, suddenly a clay 3D photographed object rather than a 2D drawn one, emitting yet another asynchronous sound. 

suddenly, the scene transitions to a man in some unknown location, seemingly the suburbs nearby, waltzing along to some unheard tune. for some reason, it's live action, now. he's dressed from head to toes in a black suit, with a top hat and a sleek pencil black mustache jutting from beneath his nose. a series of strange events occur along his long walk, mostly odd in their repetition and seeming pointlessness. 

for example, he stumbles upon a litter of dogs who are crossing from one house's hedge to another (the hedges are unusually close, too; literally one leap away from the other). one by one, they hop out to the other hedge. at least 5 of them make the journey, blocking the man's path in the meantime. finally, just when he thinks the litter is done crossing, a last dog leaps from the bush. instead of crossing, however, it circles around in the middle of the path for ages, barking happily. it looks almost like a video game character, being forced to spin obliviously in circles until the analog stick becomes unstuck.

another whimsical event occurs when he calls upon his animal friends near the end. a hummingbird zips out from the brush and to his side. the hummingbird carefully follows at his hip, the camera following for once with a long tracking shot, until he reaches home. the hummingbird then disappears, having added nothing meaningful to the story (if there ever was one). 

when the man arrives home, he sits down cheerfully at the dinner table, obviously unphased by the strange world outside. i assume the dinner table is the same one that the daughter and mother originally ate at, except now elongated to fit several guests: extended family. suddenly, the man gets up from his chair and begins playing musical chairs, even with chairs that aren't empty! at one point, he sits on aunt june (who is holding her baby). in a southern drawl, she chastises the gentleman for sitting on her lap. instead, the gentleman sits there longer, seeming content with disobeying orders, and even humps her leg a bit (don't ask). some err, interesting stuff transpires after that (and yes, it's not exactly what you expect either, but nonetheless, it's explicit and probably not appreciated on this forum). 

after the musical chairs fiasco, it cuts to the mother coming out with a fresh dish of spaghetti. she doesn't drop the vase this time -- in fact, it appears that either she cleared up the broken vase very quickly and replaced it with an identical one, or it never dropped at all. it cuts back to the dinner table, except this time, it it back to the original 2D animation: a small round table by the window, with the daughter waiting impatiently for the dinner. the rest of the animation plays out as it was originally intended, just the mother and daughter slurping up the spaghetti as the end theme music plays. the credits roll. the end. 

it turned out to be a 19 minute animation. don't ask me how i was so idiotic in the dream to mistake a 15 to 30 second film for a 15 to 30 minute film. and i broke the rules anyway by making most of the film live action. 

i woke up after that.


----------



## mattmc

We're at a school assembly thing except it's outside. There are no chairs. Seating is confusing. The back row seems fine so I go back there. Ryry joins me. We sit down and watch the show. There are these flying plastic animals that can transform a bit. Difficult to explain. But it's quite comical. I'm laughing somewhat loudly without caring.

I notice Ryry is asleep on my shoulder. Now this day is golden. I don't want to move for anything. Felt lucky just being around her but we never talked much... now her head is resting on me! Is it because she thinks I'm coo? Or she's simply tired? Either way I don't want the moment to end.


----------



## ThisGirl15

I had a dream I went to Heaven and Hell, it was beyond weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There were a few weird ones. I've forgotten most of the details but I know they were good. One of them did involve aliens and destroying the Earth and stuff like that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm not sure if I was dreaming about it or not but I probably was because I woke up yesterday thinking about the shuttle Challenger disaster. Somehow I had come across a short Youtube clip that went into unpleasant detail about how some of the crew survived until the crew compartment hit the water. I just kept thinking how horrible it must have been if any of them were conscious.

I had already known this but had kind of forgotten until the clip reminded me. I guess my mind tends to explore the things I was doing the previous day when I'm asleep.

Anyway, it wasn't the nicest way to wake up and seemed totally random. The Challenger had more of an effect on me because I was much younger and it was probably the first time I saw people die.


----------



## blue2

i dreamt that i robbed a bank, but i didn't bother with a disguise, so the police were quickly questioning me, and asking me where the money was , but i forgot where i put it and spent the rest of the dream trying to find it, with police spying on me cause they thought i was lying...:teeth


----------



## AceEmoKid

a series of terrifying events. some of them are too embarrassing for me to discuss, but i can say that in the last part, i was alone in my sister's room, strapped somehow to the floor underneath my blankets -- perhaps one of the eeriest subtleties of dream, considering i was actually sleeping, dreaming up this nightmare in that very location. i could hear the group of people out in the decrepit living room, if you could even call it that. it was so broken down, rusted and distorted that i wouldn't even recognize it as the place i once inhabited. new furniture and decor was tossed in, stains and bent nails littering the cracked cement walls, a pair of rusty blood encrusted sinks jutting from one wall, the room shrunken down into a dimly lit, claustrophobic nightmare realm. i detected muffled hooting and hollering from behind my caged room wall, sounds that struck fear in my heart as i heard them growing louder. they were approaching my room, and i was beginning to decipher their exact words, which included a joyful invitation to my room to "play" with their "new friend." 

my hands, which were unbounded, reached for my cell phone. my first instinct was to call my mum; even if she couldn't do anything plausible to help the situation, i at least found security in knowing there would be a witness to my demise. however, when i pressed the call button on her contact number, a notification popped up reading, "cookie added," and then, "installing death cookie now." i emergency shut off my phone in the middle of the installation bar, hoping it would undo the cookie, but when i turned it back on, an entirely new program had taken effect. it didn't even seem like a phone program. on the "desktop screen" a myriad of strange images were playing, screeching in my ears. i eventually found the contact list, which had been wiped out and replaced with strangers' numbers. i tried to input my mum's number, as it was the only number i knew by heart, but it wouldn't let me. meanwhile, i could hear the hollering gang right outside my room, no doubt come to abuse, humiliate, and kill me as they had tried to do many times earlier in the dream. but i woke up before they could open the door.


----------



## Noll

I dreamt that my dead grandma was lying in a coffin on an island in the middle of nowhere, my sister told me to go check on her, so I swam, but there were these really, really long and thin, pitch-black eels in the water that sucked onto my legs and started sucking my blood, but I made it to the coffin inspite of it. There was not much more to it.


----------



## Vuldoc

I think I'm starting to spend too much time on SAS since I'm having dreams of people from here. 

I was in a book store and I saw a book with a picture of it's author and I thought to myself "he seems familiar" only now that I'm awake do I realize it was the guy here that's always posting his short stories.


----------



## ourwater

I was being scolded on the phone by Netflix staff because they had received complaints for a review that I had written.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I once had a dream where it felt like another planet. Nothing much
happened, just a barren island with a corrugated iron hut and a
cold-looking grey sea.


----------



## Citrine

Someone bought me a magic carpet for my birthday and we flew it around the house. That's all I remember.


----------



## Perkins

I was playing with my dog, which basically consists of me chasing him, tickling him, making faces at him and belly rubs. Only we were at a park, and as soon as he sees a squirrel he took off like lightning.


----------



## elitebutterfly

I was riding my bike down the steep hill of our street carefree and all, then suddenly a massive dark brown horse races up behind me, grabbing onto my bike as it stands on its hind feet and throws its weight on me... and tries to mate with me essentially, as I peddle my legs off in an attempt to escape. 

Dafuq? Yes I woke up exhausted and confused.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Mine was funny, I was turning into this pretty Indian woman..amd was abt to travel far to work but was gonna be paid 100$ per hr.  def. A good dream ^^


----------



## 7th.Streeter

elitebutterfly said:


> i was riding my bike down the steep hill of our street carefree and all, then suddenly a massive dark brown horse races up behind me, grabbing onto my bike as it stands on its hind feet and throws its weight on me... And tries to mate with me essentially, as i peddle my legs off in an attempt to escape.
> 
> Dafuq? Yes i woke up exhausted and confused.


lol xdddd


----------



## PatheticGuy

A bit jumbled around but from what I remembered I was walking up a flight of stairs in an apartment building with Andy Richter and some random person, we were listening to like a radio feed on a phone of some kind of disaster or terrorist attack going on, all the sudden Andy turns around has like an evil smile on his face, rips into a panel on the wall and goes on some kind of speech basically in a crazy way saying he's going electrocute us, then he started chasing us with wires. I started slowly going down the stairs for some reason until I realized I wasn't getting away from him and pushed the other guy aside which let Andy zap him then I started jumping over the railings until I found a door with someone standing in it and I shoved my way in and blocked it waiting, until Andy tried to break the door open and I stabbed him with a spear I got somehow and threw him down the now really deep stairwell killing him.

I then went into another room with lots of windows on the ground floor looking out on a street where people were running around shooting each other. I ducked beneath the window, suddenly just went I'm not gonna sit here waiting for who knows how long so I just said dream over and woke up. Weirdest dream in quite a while.


----------



## mattmc

We're in the house. It might be for SASers or some other kind of group. There's a girl in the left / middle of the bed. I get in at the right side. Try to put her arm around me. She rescinds her arm. Try to sleep a bit longer but I can't. Hop out of bed and sit on the ground by some dude. Don't remember what he said. Think we're laughing. Look back towards the girl. Her eyes are open looking at me. Not sure if she's wondering why I got out of bed or just irritated that I'm waking her up.

Decide I have to use the bathroom so I go upstairs. Apparently it's 6AM. Walk into a room with some film technician guy and a young actress. Play it off like I know what I'm doing despite being lost. The actress seems nice.

I continue going through the house. It's ridiculously big. Margo Martindale runs into me at some point. We don't say a whole lot I'm surprised to see her.

Keep trying to find the bathroom. The place is like a maze. Whole time I'm thinking after I use the bathroom should I try to sleep in the bed with that girl? Would I be rudely waking her by getting in the bed again?


----------



## To22

My dreams have been progressively reflecting more trivial feelings, though, luckily some of my more serious convictions manifest in dream land still. 

Last night I dreamed of being in school and during some sort of intermission, I tried to get attention by bragging about my shoe collection. I brought out a pair of $450 Jordans and complained about the price (I was trying to make my showboating somewhat subliminal). Later in the dream, some "friends" took my Jordans (and some other forgotten item) and deliberately damaged them while my back was turned. I then made a scene and threatened the whole classroom :sigh The scene included many different happenings, but I wont elaborate on that stuff...

There were many different convictions manifested in that dream, I just didn't like the dreams main conflict, which stemmed from my desire to buy some new shoes, me feeling like people aren't very understanding, and nostalgia. I guess this means my life isn't providing my dreams with much ammo.


----------



## mattmc

Details get confusing and jumbled. Basically there's this girl, her boyfriend, and another guy. I'm not close to any of them in particular but I guess I knew the boyfriend first. That's why we were hanging out.

The girl is a bit pushy. Like when she tells me to get out of the computer chair because she wants to post on the forum. She seems smart though. I hang out in the kitchen a bit. Ultimately deciding to leave them some of the pizza.

We flash-forward to the next day. The guys are taking turns showering. She's already ready and is leaving. I follow her out to talk to her. I'm like, "Hey I just wanted to say it was nice to meet you."

"I have a boyfriend..."

"Yeah I know I wasn't... I just meant it was nice to spend time with you. What little time we did spend. _Not because of you_, it's probably my fault we didn't spend more time together... I just wanted to say I enjoyed being around you."

She's clearly affected and somewhat taken aback but walks out.

Then I'm exploring this place we're at. It's like a giant attic. There are older men responsible for the children.

As I continue walking one of the older men surprises me, sticking close to me, talking in a menacing voice, giving a monologue about men being easily conquered by women. Something like that.

Now I'm not sure if the old man was the woman? Like he's a shapeshifter? Maybe it's all some simulation to test me? And make me think if I try I could get a friend but "Hahaha, not really"? The sad thing is I was happy with the way I expressed myself to her. She looked at me like I was someone who just maybe could get past the walls she put up.


----------



## AceEmoKid

****. I just started writing my entire dream, then accidentally backspaced out of it, erasing several paragraphs. F.

Anyway, abridged version: First part I was in a humongous, creepy indoor maze, whose rooms partly resembled the otherworld in silent hill games and partly resembled an amalgamation of previous fantastical environments I have dreamed. I ran from one room to the next, struggling in near death experiences in combat with monsters, solving puzzles, collecting clues and items, and discovering hidden doors and panels underneath dense vegetation. 

In the second part of the dream, I was transported outside of the maze building, along with a group of other survivors. It was then that I realized that I was at "school" (though the mapping of the environment does not even vaguely resemble my campus in real life). We walked together to the cafeteria, starving from our treacherous adventures, but I soon became separated from the group once we entered the teeming building. I quickly piled up my plate with pizza, salad, and hummus, then ventured to the farthest room of the cafeteria to sit alone in the corner underneath a blaring plasma tv. Suddenly, picking at my food, I realized I had not paid, so I rushed all the way back to the opposite side of the building to the cashier's desk, only to find that they were all cleaning up and most customers had already left. I reached into my pocket for my card, only to come up empty: I couldn't even pay if I wanted to. Realizing I had left all my belongings, I rushed back to my table -- but everything was gone there as well, except for one hardcover book, which now housed a cryptic inscription on the inside cover. I read over the strange clue, but dismissed it as a practical joke. I tucked the book under my arm and ventured outside, where I dialed my mum's number on a decrepit public booth. 

"Hello?" 

"Hey mum." 

"Alex? Is that you? What do you want?" 

"I lost my keycard and basically I'm stranded without food or shelter." 

"You could always sleep in the library. I know a lot of students do that." 

"Ok." I hung up. 

I ran to the library, encountering strange monsters that resembled those from the maze I navigated through earlier in the dream on the way. Once I entered the library, I had a serious sense of deja vu, since it was the same gigantic, futuristic mall-like library I had dreams about in the past -- except this time, noticeably, there were various students sleeping in between shelves of books and on couches. Just like my mum said. 

From there, I woke up.


----------



## Bbpuff

Basically I dreamt whatever happened in the Looking for Alaska book really happened - but the thing is I NEVER actually read the book. So this makes absolutely no sense.
I practically made up the story in my dream, but for some reason my dream self thought this is what happened in the book.... Anyways, I basically woke up at like 4am
and opened up my computer and typed out this butt load half asleep. Spelling errors and all. I'm actually surprised how constructed this is, I remember falling asleep again while writing it, and waking back up... Oh well, I tried my best to describe everything in detail.

-

Alaska was this beautiful somewhat light brown hairedd girl with a cute round face with pale skin and somewhat curly hair she was a bit pudgy.
She looks like that one smart girl from Degrassi. I never really watched degrassi.. Anyways I'm basically following her around at the convenience
store. I remember seeing these beautiful big blue eyes and they were opened really wide, it was a tall skinny less pale but white boy
with curly dirty blonde hair, that was a bit long, he looked a bit hippie-ish with a little stubble on his chin

I remember the boy saw alaska there, basically he had this sixth sense and was somehow lead to her, adn they end up meeting
and it just seemed like they had this beautiful connection like they were meant for eachother and they left the convenience store and they fell in love.
he asked her immediately to go on a date, and they locked pinkys, and strolled around together that way. During there date he is somehow lead away
and I remember reading ahead of the book in my dream, basically I was reading this, and seeing this. And I found out alaska dies that night
and the boy is spent the rest of his life in love with her, hearing her in his sixth sense. and longing and yearning for her.

I decided to stop this. I wanted both Alaska and him to be alive. So I went to the convenience store ahead of time, and I remember this time there were these weird
minature locker things, and I was trying to put something away but it wouldn't close, and it was all bent out of shape. and I felt someones eyes behind me. like
they were trying to step in to help me but I managed to get it myself, so they ran off. And I turned around and saw dirty blonde hair, it was him. And I saw him staring blankly at
the convenience store things. I saw those piercing blue eyes they went right through me, I couldn't help but want to steal him for myself. he was staring at
a bunch of random items and he asked me..
"do you hear that?" 
and I was like... "What're you talking about?"
"It's this weird screeching sound it won't stop..."

I told him to just ignore it, because it's probably nothing. But turns out it was Alaska. She somehow managed to die in spite of my efforts, I guess it was meant 
to be that day. I remember he offered me his pinky while we walked out the convenience store, and I took it but after awhile I showed him a new way to do this
and told him to hold hands with me with his pointer finger by curling them together. but somehow through all of this alaska was trying to communicate
with him the entire way, and only his sixth sense could pick it up. And he couldn't help but to fall in love with her all over again.

somewhat later in my dream I ended up back in the head quarters, apparently we were living in a college campus, but after the incident with alaska and everything
we thought that maybe we could close the entire dorm of our campus by saying that it was unsafe, filled with toxic chemicals, so we made signs everywhere, and posted it on the floor and sure enough it worked
and everyone decided not to show up, except some girl in a fancy car, who wantedd to come to apply for a job.

skipping ahead to my dream, I normally don't skip but I don't want to forget. There was another boy who was extremely good looking, fit and toned, tall, blonde spikyish
hair, a well chiseled face. He was helping us trying to save her as well. I was walking with him, without the other boy and some other people were there as well
and I asked him why he was so determined to find alaska. and he told me that he couldn't help but fall in love with her too. He told me that there's just something
about her that makes her stand apart from all the rest.

and then I remembered about shane, and I told him that alaska was about his age, and I thought he would fall for her too because of that. and sure enough after reading the story
he did. He couldn't help but fall in love with her as well. I remember being so heart broken. But my alarm woke me up..

-
I was referring to her.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Zombie dream, very detailed and very lucid, it was actually quite interesting as I wasn't really participating as myself but I was watching this group of people explore some underground complex.

Until this one girl comes across this bizarre intelligent zombie that says some really disturbing things and then I woke up. I haven't dawned yet and I was somewhat creeped out so I hid beneath my bed covers lulz.


----------



## 000XXX000

got into a fist fight with my dad. woke up crying in real life. this has happened 2x now in the past month.


----------



## shelbster18

I had a girlfriend and I think Skyler from Breaking Bad was her mother. lol Guess that means I'll have a girlfriend in the future. Sweet.


----------



## SummerRae

I was holding his hand and I snuggled my head underneath him and told him how much I had missed him and that I loved him and he wouldn’t open up to me about how he felt. Finally after what seemed like hours of pleading with him to talk to me about what he felt he said, “Please Summer, let me talk!” He finally opened up and told me how much he missed me too and I just laid there holding his hand telling him I loved him. I told him just how broken I was without him and he just held onto me, and all of the months of loneliness disappeared when I was in his arms again.

We were at some place, I think maybe a school and for some reason he looked like an old man and I didn’t understand why. I guess my dream was just a little off. He sat in the seat that was in front of me and since I knew it was him all I wanted to do was cuddle up to him and have him hold me, but that’d be weird for other people to see an old man and a teenager holding each other. So I yelled at my family because I was truly upset with them and I went to this other couch across the sitting area and he saw me leave to go and sit there and he moved his seat as well. He moved to the couch in the back of the room, although there was another couch right beside his with someone there, actually the person sitting there was nearly right next to him so it was quite hard to look at each other without being noticed. He grabbed this beautiful colored blanket, yellows and oranges and reds.. it looked like a sunset. He put it on him and it shaped out a letter for my name and he starred at me and I starred at him, just how we always did before. He loved me once again and I continued to love him, I didn’t remember any of our bad days together during this, but only that we were together again. I knew inside of my head how much I loved him and how much I wanted him and only him. He’s everything to me, he will always be the one I want. No matter who else I find, I’ll always go back to him because he was the one person I really truly loved and cared for. He was my absolute best friend and all I do now is wish for him back. I miss him everyday of my life, I think about him every second of the day, I think of “us” constantly, but I try not to think of how I no longer have him.. even though that thought is always there. I’m thinking during this current time of writing this of how much I wish we were together again and how much I miss him and love him, how I don’t have you anymore, how he is literally everything to me and now he’s just… gone. I don’t even know where he is.

I just had this dream and I woke up realizing it wasn’t reality, even though it felt so real when I was dreaming. When I realized it wasn’t true that I was with you again I just held my chest where my heart is because it ached so badly, I cried and cried from realizing it wasn’t true. That was a horrifying nightmare, yes, I call it a nightmare because it’s torturing me every time I sleep. I just want you back, but I can never have you; I hope one day it’ll be different because I cannot take it anymore. You have no idea just how much I love and miss you.

Things will hopefully change one day, that’s all I have now.. is the hope for change. I love you.






I wrote this right after it happened.. I'm not even going to reread it otherwise I wouldn't end up posting it because I sound like a total idiot. =/ meh.


----------



## shelbster18

I remember having several different dreams this morning. 

In one of them, I was living in this house with different people and this man breaks into our house and rapes this girl. At least in the dream, my instinct told me that that's what he was doing. So I heard the whole thing. :um And it traumatized me in the dream. He comes barging in the room I was in and I was just sitting in the corner with the cover over me. Thought he'd do something to me. :afr But he just left the room.


----------



## PatheticGuy

Why are zombie dreams so common? Dreamt I was clearing out a house full of zombies, I was part of some group, we'd gone outside some girl was being attacked by two zombies I went and saved her, threw the zombies aside but one while seeming dead wasn't hit in the head so I went over to stab its brains, and it woke up as I stabbed it and grated its teeth on my hand leaving a small scratch I was all like ****, and spat on it to clean it quick and some people were all that'll make it worse but no one seemed too concerned in general. Them I was woken up, and when I dreamt again I assume I was a zombie because I wasn't talking couldn't see, just felt absolute rage hate and the desire to hurt things. Weird my brain would think how being a zombie is, I'm assuming it's a glimpse into an alternative universe me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

My family left me behind at an attraction that resembled a garden maze. I lost them in the flurry of people in the public restroom, the last stop before we would leave to the car. 

I stumbled upon an interesting conversation between two youngsters as I was standing in line for the sink. A chubby looking androgynous girl of 11 or 12 years impelled the attention of the skin-and-bones blonde she bumped into. The blonde turned and looked up, puzzled to see the person she could have sworn she saw entering the male restroom earlier now behind her in the line for the girls' sink. The chubby girl in turn looked down, a nervous yet mirthful grin spread across her face. "Could have fooled ya, right?" The blonde girl chuckled apprehensively. There was quite a bit more or nervous banter between the two. At one point, when the skinny girl had finally reached the sink, the chubby girl brought up that her cousin had two penises, causing the blonde girl to burst out laughing, then the chubbier to follow suit, at last exclaiming in overt disbelief, "how is that even possible?!"

I stepped up to the sink and washed my hands as the two left the restroom, laughing. 

Outside I crept swiftly up to the "fence" of dense, dark green vegetation. I crawled in completely; the hedge was enormous enough to swallow my entire body in its assorted branches and leaves. Through the leaves, my eyes blinked twice in first disbelief, then seething envy as they witnessed the gleeful exchange between my laughing family before they piled inside the car. The sputter of the engine caused me to wince, and after I had followed them up the road to mere pindot size, I tore my eyes away and stumbled backwards out of the brush. The couple of preteens who had bantered in the bathroom now stood upside down, towering in my vision. They exchanged puzzled looks, until the blonde one led the chubby one out, laughing, "this park is filled with weirdos today, isn't it?"

The end.


----------



## Koichi

The neighbour's cat/wolf was talking to me about vinyl flooring.


----------



## redstar312

I better not, this is a family-friendly forum.


----------



## alienbird

redstar312 said:


> I better not, this is a family-friendly forum.


Now I'm curious. o.o


----------



## rikkie

Something something Mac and Charlie from Always Sunny are in this real life game. The only bit I remember is them fighting this giant wizard (or was it life-sized? they were actually really small for whatever reason) in this blue room with water, and they both use magic to shapeshift into different things. I guess one of them also made a joke because I woke myself up from laughing. ???


----------



## PatheticGuy

I don't know what was going on but I was for some reason torturing or possibly eating this girl I used to know in college, she was just sitting there fairly calmly while I was picking bits of meat from her head. Wtf makes me dream this stuff.


----------



## Tokztero

I was at home at about 1am and all of the sudden I felt his presence. I could not see him physically but I knew it was the evil one. I was very scared, the air was heavy, I got the goosebumps. The lights started blinking and the ground started shaking. So I started to pray to make him go away. I prayed to god, to Jesus and the Virgin Mary but he would not leave. That's when I woke up.


----------



## To22

All I know is, Cliffy B was in it for some reason :con


----------



## cmed

I was arrested for running from the police. I took off running so fast, for miles, zigzagging through the forest, jumping fences, then ended up on some beach. I thought I ditched them for sure, but then there were 2 officers standing right there on the beach, waiting for me.

So I was about to face a year and a half in prison, then had to spend all of my money hiring a lawyer who got it reduced to 2 days. It went from being "ohhhh ffuuuuukkk" to "well this should be a new experience. At least I'll be out of the house for a weekend." 

It felt so real. The whole time I was thinking "and this isn't even a dream, damn!"


----------



## Steinerz

Injected toothpaste into my donger and then competed in wheelchair races. I was in a wheelchair because of the toothpaste. Actually felt the burning warm pain as it was injected. With a needle of course.

Though teenagers kept taking my wheel chair away from me so I was left to wither away on the floor. They kept giving the wheelchair back and then taking it away.


----------



## cuppy

I dreamed I was at a sleepover with some girls I knew from high school (most I'd lost touch with)...It was at a blonde 12-year old's house, in the dream she was my friend too :?
The 12-year old leans over and tells me my hair stinks. ugh, that's one thing I'm unreasonably self-conscious about >_< So she sprays this hairspray/perfume thing all over my head, and I later realize it was also paint, so parts of my hair and ears were hot pink...

Then my old friend (who went on to do risque modeling in real life >_<) tells me about a job opening at some place called "One Potato Two Potato" (I guess they serve potatoes).

I don't talk to her anymore, but she recently sent me a friend request on Facebook, which I've been avoiding :hide


----------



## lunarc

I just had the perfect dream. It literally just happened and I feel like if I don't write it somewhere I will forget it. I don't think I can do it justice, I'm not a very good at explaining/recollecting things but I'll try. 

I was at work in the locker area with beds having a nap (when the girls came it was more half asleep/half awake). And there are these two cute girls sitting on the bed I'm having a nap on. I kinda shift around and they see my chest and the blonde girl at the bottom of the bed starts talking about how she likes guys who have hairy chests and starts singing a funny song about it. The brunette sitting near the pillow side of the bed (and nearest to me) gets embarrassed and is like shhhh. Anyway I act like I am waking up but super super tired. They scuffle around waiting for me to get up. But because I am taking so long the brunette lifts up the blanket in like an inviting way because I guess she thought I was too tired to get up so she wanted to tuck me in. I fall into the bed again but sleepily/accidentally grab her into bed too. Now we are both under the blanket and because of the awkward angle she is lying higher than me so I'm cuddling the small of her back. But she is cool about it, even though we don't know each other. There is a little bit of cheekiness that starts going on between us. She slowly starts moving up and I start moving my hands down. Her butt felt so soft and amazing ahhhhh. 

Then some ***** in real life walk into the room and start talking. Waking me up. That dream had soo much potential. Guess I deserve it for sleeping at work but maan .


----------



## cuppy

I dreamed I was in this speed-date type thing, but not really for dating, more for meeting people. I met this person who was holding a plastic dog, so I told them I liked dogs (even though I actually like cats better). He said he prefers cats! d'oh.


----------



## Canucklehead

I haven't dreamt in months.


----------



## PatheticGuy

Fun spending millions of years looking under rocks?


----------



## Faisy8

I had a lucid dream this morning after I fell back asleep. In my dream I was in a kitchen I thought was my grandma's, but it looked like my dad's friend's so I realized I was dreaming. Then because I still had a feeling I was in my grandma's house, I managed to walk into her living room, where she was sitting on the couch. O.O I went upstairs, but came back down, because I started to wake up a little, and ended up talking with my grandma on the couch- she gave me a cookie, and I remember thinking "this is a dream- I could fly, or I could make a plate of cookies spawn in front of me, but I think I'll just talk instead." Then I woke up. I did try to fly in her living room, and my plate of cookies looked like a hologram, so I think I need to work on this a little more ^_^'


----------



## Steinerz

Uh I killed a pregnant dog and then the dog gave birth and I stomped on the puppies. Though the pregnant dog had killed 4 other dogs beforehand.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Uh I killed a pregnant dog and then the dog gave birth and I stomped on the puppies. Though the pregnant dog had killed 4 other dogs beforehand.


You evil *******!!!

Thanks to some Gorgonzola, i have been having the most wonderful, bizarre and intense dreams lately. Last night i dreamt i was on a dancefloor yelling at a monster from Dark Souls 2 to come and kill me, i kept repeating "Kill me on the dancefloor" over and over. He would approach, then retreat, approach, then retreat and i was dancing like a madman, while yelling at him. Then i was lying on top of a large tree, it was really soft, like how you imagine clouds would be as a kid, then this crow and seagull landed beside me. Their claws were tangled together, the kept moving towards me and i kept moving backwards, terrified. Then i fell off the tree down onto a caravan. I was fine but put a big dint on the roof. This guy came running out and went mental because i damaged his caravan, even started crying. I kept apologizing and eventually we went inside it and played some cards and laughed about it.


----------



## cuppy

o_o So eating cheese before bed really does cause crazy dreams?


----------



## level4

In the last dream i can remember i was standing in an abandoned airport in the middle of the night, the stars were out, everything was silent and i had an immense feeling of flat space, the horizon had a bright, bluish glow to it, and the only lights were the runway ones, the control tower and surrounding buildings all had blacked out windows.

I sat down feeling very alone, smoked a cigarette and waited, i was expecting, hoping for something, and when a light appeared in the distance i felt a great surge of joy, it began to get ever closer and brighter, i stood up, grabbed my bag and ran toward it, then i woke up. Not the slightest idea what it was about hehe.


----------



## To22

It was one of the best dreams I've ever had. This dream involved Goku, Ninja Turtles, an exoskeleton, a giant purple mech, cute girls, and an awesome overall setting 

I was in an MMO virtual reality world similar to the likes of Sword Art Online, but the atmosphere was darker, more gross, and more terrifying. My dream took place in a post apocalyptic world where most of human life seemed to survive in large sewers (it reminds of Metro: Last Light and the map Stasis from Gears of War 2)

Early in the dream I wore an exoskeleton that gave me the abilities of a super hero similar to Deslin from inFAMOUS: Second Son. Eventually my suit was destroyed, but I was still pretty badass. Throughout the dream, my group of friends relied heavily on my abilities and I was happy to be capable enough to help. My friends and I did meet some life threatening obstacles, but we prevailed.

At some point, Goku helped me fight a villain/boss by eating a Dragonball in order to undergo an unheard of transformation.

Later on in the dream my friends and I encountered other players and they took the form of 2014's CGI Ninja Turtles.

The awesomeness of the dream is hard to illustrate, because it _knows no bounds_. The thing that stood out the most to me was it's atmosphere. The tension, grittiness, fear, colors, and action just came together in such a memorable way.

Yep, one of the best dreams I ever had. I woke up kinda terrified of virtual reality though.


----------



## Sgt Pepper

The last dream I had was a few days ago so I don't really remember it. The only part I really remember was that my mom became a traveling toothbrush salesmen for some reason...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It was a bizarre intervention for me that took place in one of our old apartments...eventually I broke down & told the truth, it was intense


----------



## housebunny

Me and ***** went for a walk in this unfamiliar neighborhood around a lake and we saw something going down fast that looked like some type of new, small black military plane that was going to crash. As we got closer, we saw that it was a ufo, a small black saucer shaped *ufo* and it was landing in the water and going under, which confirmed what we already believed, that ufo's went under in that lake. It was pretty amazing. Then, it 'saw' us and surfaced and floated towards us at which point we got scared and tried to leave but we weren't able to go very fast and it was gaining on us, and then it was right beside us and I said we might as well stop trying to get away and then I woke up. I've had many ufo dreams but this was *the closest I'd ever been to one*. I kind of wish I had seen what was inside and if it/they had something to say or tell us but I was really scared, so I'm also kind of glad I woke up.


----------



## rikkie

One part, I was in the backyard with one of my dogs and I guess one of his nails was extremely long. Like to the point of him crying. Then my mother came to pick us up (going to the vet?? Who knows?) and she gave me her old sneakers. They were actually very nice, but I didn't put them on because they were from the 80s.

And another part, I saw that my friend was in an argument with a school friend of hers. It made her cry, and somehow when I called her through video chat, she was sitting at the back of the bus crying. When she saw me, she smiled at first but hid her teary face. I also saw myself through that little box to the side where you can see your video, which is probably my favorite part since I never see myself in dreams. It seemed pretty accurate, except the fact that I could see my eyebrows and they weren't as big as they are now.


----------



## cosmicslop

when i took a nap on sunday, i had sleep paralysis. this ugly, veiny thing that had stitches on its head where a face normally should be was pressing against me. that's all i remember.


----------



## hermito

I had the most gruesome dream I can remember so far. I was in a public bathroom, and I lowered my head and noticed something strange. In one of my major veins (arteries?) starting from 5 cm above the knee on the left side and ending 5 cm above the ankle, there was something in the veins. Something lumpy and long. As the dreamed progressed, this thing started to grow. It pierced my thigh (quadriceps?) and the stick (the part from the rose which is covered in thorns) started to appear. I carefully caught a grip on the thorns and started pulling it out. It didn't hurt and the area started to get bloody as hell. Lumps of meat could be seen on the ground and on the thorns after I pulled it out.

Two minutes later and everything was so much better. My injuries were recuperating at an amazing rate. Five minutes in and any scars were gone and I was completely as new. Another 120 seconds later and the vein started to grow thicker. The thorns started reappearing. I did the same process as mentioned above to get rid of it. I must have done around three cycles of the same thing until the dream broke off. 

It felt like a curse Zeus would give. Something similar to Prometheus' curse. 
Anyways, things evened out when in the next dream I had the ability to glide in the air (not really fly but still better than nothing).


----------



## probably offline

The last dream before woke up was about guy. I met him at a bar and he was super attractive. When I was about to leave he asked said "it would be cool to hang out again soon". I was a bit shocked that he wanted to see me again(but excited). But when he suggested that we'd pick a date I went all "I'd rather not pick a date. Can I call you instead?"(thinking in the back of my head that I could get out of it easier that way - even though I wanted to see him). I can't even date in my dreams?! ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Paper Samurai

Dreamed of myself and a couple of SAS-ers in some kind of hotel/hostel. Their avatar was printed on their t-shirts and everything :b


----------



## probably offline

Paper Samurai said:


> Dreamed of myself and a couple of SAS-ers in some kind of hotel/hostel.* Their avatar was printed on their t-shirts and everything *:b


That's such a cute idea. Imagine if we had a big SAS meetup/party where everyone wore avatar t-shirts. It really would feel like SAS irl.

Also, Imagine if there were different rooms dedicated to different sub forums. We all know who would hang out in which rooms :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^The 18+ room would be....interesting :um


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^The 18+ room would be....interesting :um


----------



## Paper Samurai

probably offline said:


> That's such a cute idea. Imagine if we had a big SAS meetup/party where everyone wore avatar t-shirts. It really would feel like SAS irl.


It would be both scary and amusing at the same time lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


>


 We'd probably need to put down plastic sheeting or something....just in case :blank


----------



## inerameia

I haven't had a dream in a while. Hm, weird.


----------



## shelbster18

Whoa.  This one was insane. Me and this girl were on a spaceship going to the moon and what's really crazy is that in the dream she was talking about how she thinks that Neil Armstrong didn't really land on the moon. lmao....Okay. But pretty cool that I went to space in my dream!


----------



## rikkie

I was in my kitchen, father says there's a tornado. I assume he's kidding, I mean, why be so chill about it? It's a dream, that's why. Of course.
I run to the back door to check, and yes, he is right. The tornado was aiming for our house but somehow avoided it completely, and it goes back in a straight line once it passes us. And for some strange reason, during all of this, a Gorillaz song was playing on repeat.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was at a car wash and this eccentric guy who worked there with weird hair and a maroon colored suit said he always cleans and blow dries his hair with the car wash's equipment everyday. My family decided to ride him somewhere and we started talking to him (I don't remember any of this.) Before we dropped him off, my sister asked him if his hair always look that. He had like a voluminous french twist with tiny skulls wrapped around it. He said yes with a big smile.

edit: oops x2


----------



## shelbster18

cosmicslop said:


> I was at a car wash and this eccentric guy who worked there with weird hair and a maroon colored suit said he always cleans and blow dries his hair with the car wash's equipment everyday. My family decided to ride him somewhere and we started talking to him (I don't remember any of this.) Before we dropped him off, my sister asked him if his hair always look that. He had like a voluminous french twist with tiny skulls wrapped around it. He said yes with a big smile.
> 
> edit: oops x2


lmao...That was some comical imagery I had with this post. Especially the end part. 

Da***? It put a question mark at the top of my post.  Weird. xD


----------



## Junimoon11

Haven't dreamt in a while, or...remembered my dreams I should say. The last one I remember is where everyone shaved their heads and only ate at Taco Bell :sus


----------



## MuckyMuck

Ive become somewhat addicted to dreams as of late, and yes, cheese, in particular cheese with blue mold, can cause wacky dreams, god knows ive been having some.

The latest dream i had was so so weird. I was back in school, there was a big disco coming up. I asked, after some intense trepidation, a girl i liked in my class was she going to it, when i did she started crying. The teacher ran down the classroom and started swinging a handle of a sweeping brush at me (_I had an Irish teacher who actually used one of these to point at the board_). I was running around the class trying to get away from him, i ran out of the room and down the corridor. In the corridor were some cool kids hanging around, Mark Wahlberg was one of them and he stuck out his foot and tripped me. He was laughing with his cronies, i was so angry and i kept yelling "You're nothing but a prick Wahlberg, i'll get you one of these days!"....and that was that.

Even as woke up i kept thinking, "_That Wahlberg, what a prick!_"


----------



## Steinerz

I fell off my flying mount.


----------



## Steinerz

Was being raped by my therapist. I don't have a therapist. She wasn't attractive in this dream either. Forcing me to do things.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was back in high school (ewww) and the context is that my imaginary boyfriend has been ignoring me for a while. Students were walking down the hall since class was over. I was looking for him because I could hear his voice. Once I found him and was beside him, he went quiet and wouldn't make direct eye contact with me. Then I said, "Uh, is something wrong?" And without skipping a beat, one of his girl friends cuts between me and him and says, "Yes." Wow, such snark. 

This pretty much annoyed me when I woke up tbh.

edit: my god. what is wrong me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Written earlier today (was at post limit).

Nightmares and a few (brief?) hallucinations. I think I’m getting a fever. I haven’t hallucinated in a long time. Anyway, I just woke up from a midday nap. That was terrifying. I kept waking up momentarily (or maybe I didn’t) and I would see creepy things wherever I turned my head. I imagined my roommate was still in the room, sitting in her chair, and she turned to me and her eyes gleamed like black pits, until suddenly it spread until it enveloped her entire head. Her face was cracking, old, gray like peeling bark of a tree. She crumbled and then I felt my head crash back against the pillow. I woke up again and thought I was late for class, and panic struck my heart. I lifted my head and saw someone standing at the foot of my bed. Just standing without doing anything. A black figure with crooked shoulders, hunched back, and a tilted head, but no recognizable features. Just a sillouhette emanating a black, smoky aura that rose in thin, spindly wisps toward the ceiling. I woke up another time to see the ceiling pulsing a thousand different colors, and it was the return of the creepy amoeba-like patterns I used to have as a child, minus the sensation of bugs crawling all over me. 

I had a lot of different “dreams.” I consider them separate because I believe I woke up to those hallucinations, thus interrupting the dream sequence several times, but I could have dreamed the hallucinations. I don’t know. I should probably call my mum. I haven’t hallucinated in a long time. It was really hot today and I was outside for a bit and did some intensive cleaning inside my room that worked my body up to furnace level heat. Maybe I got heat stroke, or kidney disease is acting up again. I should drink water. I’m drinking water in between sentences. I feel really crazy right now. I just spilled out of bed, opened my laptop, and started writing this on the nearest word document, which happened to be my paper proposal for class. Anyway. Back to the dream(s).

In one I had returned back to that familiar, foreign, distorted version of my high school that was somehow supposed to stand in for university now. I was contemplating whether or not to go to class, as I had not done any of the work. At last I decided to run, but as I circled around the box like structure through its perimeter balcony, I became lost. I couldn’t remember if my classroom was on the 1st, 2nd, or 3rd turn. Or was it in the inner hall? The box was split in the center, so technically there were two equally sized rectangular buildings, rather than a giant cube. As I was leaning against the wall, huffing, thinking, I heard classmates approaching from the corner. I darted into the inner hall and hid in the public restroom, where I locked myself inside a smelly stall and slunk down next to the toilet, head in hands like I was having a mental breakdown or had just heard some terrible news. Suddenly the bathroom door wooshed open, and I heard one cheery voice dismiss another. One of the classmates had decided to quickly use the restroom before class. She went into the stall next to mine, flushed, washed, and left without ever seeing the bottom half of my shivering form in the space between the floor and the stall wall. End of that dream.

In another, I had somehow gotten a pet fish. Not much happened within the dream. I boiled some water within my tea kettle, then poured it into the tiny spherical fish bowl by the time it had cooled down to lukewarm – not that lukewarm was any safer for a fish to live in. I was an insensitive, irrational idiot in that dream. I only filled it up enough so that the fish could just barely be covered by the water. I had resolved to take the fish to my next class (which would be the same one I visualized in the previous dream sequence, surprise surprise) and thought that I should fill it up as little as possible to avoid maximum damage if spilled. The fish was turning over on its side, as if teetering between life and death, but it was blinking, which I took as a sign of liveliness and health. Suddenly my roommate was there as I held the fishbowl up to my face, smiling through the glass. She asked if I was going to the pet store, which suddenly triggered me to remember that I had to buy fish food, of course. It was probably starving and I had no way of knowing where the pet store was or how to get transportation. Felt like a mini panic attack. Woke up again.

In a final weird one, I was in a truly fantastical universe. Well, it was an indoor complex featuring rows and rows of doors, some elevated slightly by a platform of two or three stairs compared to others. I had to dodge into one door after another while avoiding guards patrolling the spaces in between rows. The inside of each door was fantastically large and each was a different environment – some dirt tunnels, other medieval castle hallways, some of the construction sites, others ancient caves. I ended up running into a guard eventually, and I kept respawning a few doors previous to retry the endeavor, as if in a video game. My sister also suddenly appeared in the dream, intercepting one of my door to door travels. She was trying to stop and make me have a sit down talk with her, but I kept running away from her, trying to make the most intricate of patterns to shake her off my trail.


----------



## Pompeii

Stephen Hawking was my boyfriend's father and he was kindly showing me the contents of his fridge and pantry, but I wasn't really hungry.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Two men pulled up in a semi-truck in my driveway. I knew they were there to break in or kidnap me, so I began locking all the doors; however, I found that they were already in the house. One man kept watch over me, while the other began stealing a rebuilt classic car that was in my driveway. He seemed like he would be back, and needed me there for his evil deeds.

I kept trying to call my dad on my cell phone, but he wouldn't pick up. The man watching me didn't want me to call anyone, but he didn't stop me. I for some reason could not figure out who else to call besides my dad (not my neighbors or the police :roll )

After a while, I realized the man watching me was my online friend. We began to talk and eventually we ended up in some mountains and were playing in the snow. He totally forgot about helping his partner perform his evil plan, I guess.

Then later this friend, my sister, my mom, and I were in an old muscle car driving to what was supposed to be a Muppets show. It turns out it was a really freaky horror show in the middle of a sketchy parking lot. We drove though part of it, then we had to walk through the rest. One part entailed sliding under a barbed wire fence. I was almost under, when a cobra appeared and kept trying to bite me. I was trying to keep the cobra from biting my dog, who was suddenly in my arms.

Then I woke up.

Moral of the story? My online friend isn't as scary as I thought? Don't go to events that you don't know everything about because they could be infested with cobras? Dunno.


----------



## gamerguy

Had a dream about being stalked by the alien from the film 'Alien'. I was in a spaceship shaped like a cube with several others. We got picked off one by one until I was the last one left. At the end of the dream there were blast doors closing and the alien managed to slip through and pounce on me. I fell over, it climbed off me, hesitated and tilted it's head towards me. I had some sharp tool in my hand and attacked it's head. The dream ended with it's acid-blood spraying me in the face. I think it knew that was going to happen. Also had a couple of other dreams I can't remember now...


----------



## jonafin

somebody was questioning my about why i'm so quiet and i burst into tears and run out (it was in college) but when i walked through the door i was in some sort of labrat maze and i couldn't get away... sounds so stupid but it was horrible
then i woke up (which i do about seven times a night) and fell back asleep eventually
that dream was very short because it was the final time i woke up before getting woke up to get out of bed but it was just of razors taken out of pencil sharpeners just sitting there on a desk and i'm actually happy i got woke up 'cause i've no idea what that dream would have led to and i hate the fact i can't even get away from s/h while i'm sleeping...


----------



## mattmc

In the dream I have a new sister. Her approach to getting to know me feels a lot more like a witch hunt then a welcome wagon. Somehow implications get thrown about that I'm a sociopath. Eventually I get so angry that I tell her off. Loud enough for everyone to hear. I also say that I don't want people to treat her badly because she's treating me badly. I'm just upset. But of course drama creates drama and blah blah.

Later my head is cooled off. I tell her that in her own way she probably meant well. She was just trying to get to know me. Maybe I had taken it too seriously. I lean over and kiss her cheek. She's surprised but seems to get the message. I'm not mad anymore. I just want to be friends.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I had a dream that some members on SAS I like quoted me and reprimanded me for something I said, pointing out how wrong and completely insensitive I was. I woke up to find that one of the people I dreamed vowed to never speak to me again in fact quoted me but oppositely said something nice. Interesting. I feel so strange.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I had a dream I was eating German chocolate to save an SAS member.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I'd rather not share the details but I had a very interesting dream about my first girlfriend, it was the most fun dream I've had in a long time. I was genuinely disappointed when I woke up :lol.


----------



## cmed

I was watching somebody clip coupons at their kitchen table. I don't know who it was, but for some reason I was so impressed with how much money they were saving by doing that. Weird.


----------



## cosmicslop

I had a dream I was ambushed by robbers. I opened my bedroom door and saw a man holding a little girl with another person next to him. The fact there was strangers in my house startled me, so my gut reaction was slam the door. But as soon as i did that they shot a bullet through the door. And through the hole the bullet made, I saw the little girl with her mouth agape. This confused me even further so I stumbled to the end of the room not sure what to do. And in my huddled, vulnerable position on the floor I got shot in my head. For what felt like ten horrible seconds of feeling dizzy and losing my vision, all I kept thinking I was going to die and how I didn't want to and how this wasn't fair.

Every time I dream about dying, it's always a panic state for me. It makes me think I really won't die gracefully in real life. :teeth

edit: wait, I did dream I died a week ago and these two child afterlife beings slowly picked me up. I was scared but I was thinking how I didn't care what happens next. Just as long as I can finally forget about my past life.

edit2: yeah, I don't like that I'm dreaming about dying.


----------



## owls

was kissing Justin timberlake, then he had a baby and was trying to get me to say I "love you" to it and I replied, "I like bacon." hahaha.


----------



## AceEmoKid

****. I forgot what it was. But I remember it was one of the less nightmare-ish ones I've had in a long time.


----------



## Steinerz

I was living the social life I gave up.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was with this group of people walking through the woods. And then we spot a horse up in a tree who also spotted us. It then jumped off the tree. I think seeing horses was the reason why we were in the woods in the first place. All of a sudden a gang of horses with tutus around their abdomen show up by galloping backwards blocking our path.

I bet David Attenborough wishes he could narrate such a moment.


----------



## Maikaaa

This one is weird, I can't quite decipher what it's supposed to mean. Anyways! I was on this cliff over looking a beach watching it all happen. My father's ex-girlfriend's friend was down in the sand. I don't recall her name, but we used to call her Odo. Anyways, Odo lost her dog on the beach, and she just waited there for days waiting for her dog to come back. When the sun was setting on the first day, a ladies corpse washed up on shore. The corpse was dressed in some sort of beautiful white dress. The corpse would like, telepathically communicate with Odo. Comforting her. And at night these weird crab/human zombie things would start crawling out of the ocean to try and get Odo. But the corpse lady would protect her.

Really awkward dream. Kinda cool though how I'm watching it all happen from a cliff above.


----------



## shelbster18

I was watching a non-existant movie on Netflix and it was really gory. lmao There was one part where this freaky scientist dude had a lab with a bunch of organs and brains just sitting on the floor. :blank He didn't have a face, though. His face was all flesh and then he decided to slit his throat. Guess he hated living a gory life. Haha. I should be a film producer and turn this into a movie.  The Flesh Face Scientist shall be the name of the film. Coming to a theatre near you.  Just kidding.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Creepy, enormously confusing mall-scape again. I was being chased by this couple, and a guy and a girl. The entire pursuit was a shaky, blurry synesthesia of tilted camera shots, blinding fluorescent lights eclipsed by shifting forms of customers, and the incessant crescendo of crowd murmur bleeding into my ears.

At one point it gave me deja vu of video games I've played in the past in which your protagonist must sneak past enemies and avoid their gaze until a certain endpoint, or else you must start over from the beginning of the sequence. I was running from store to enormous store, evading any aisle in which either the girl or boy was in, but one particularly mazelike toy store was constructed into practically a dead end, with the object I needed (some mysterious item tucked between a massive wall of stuffed animals) in it, along with an optionally much needed machine gun next to a sprawled open suitcase below the wall.

I was running toward it when suddenly I caught a side view of the boy and girl entering the aisle, and I dove into the left wall adjacent, tucking my body within the mass of toys as deeply as possible. From my peripherals, I noticed the girl leave after a brisk, secretive chat with the boy, her machine gun bouncing in her hands as she trotted out, as the boy resolved to stay and loop his walk cycle up and down this aisle -- except every time he came down my way, he got a little closer.

Finally, his formulaic cycle passed me in the woodwork; like a glitched up robot in the video games I mentioned, he could detect my presence despite not being directly in his line of sight. The most terrifying moment transpired -- he slowly lowered his head, still standing with his feet planted far apart in dominance, machine gun in hand, and met my eyes with a wide-eyed, all encompassing gaze. I was petrified, almost as if paralyzed by "The Stare" that Fluttershy uses to discipline her animals. In the back of my mind, a thousand game-overs had flashed across the screen after this stare was implemented, by some creepy machine-gun wielding form or another. Yet, time slowed....did it necessarily _have_ to be this way? Was "the stare" really the absolute "no point of return"? Gut instinct took me by surprise and I grabbed a sweater from the hanger above me and threw it in the guy's face. His wide eyed gaze blinked out, the sweater coincidentally draping over his gun. I didn't give him a chance to think before I pushed him out of the way and sprinted out of store and as far away from that side of the mall as possible.

The dream continued more or less with such events...I wouldn't want to bore anyone with details of every event (nor am I much motivated to continue writing about this in pointless detail when I have other priorities to attend). There was actually a second part to the dream, or rather, separate dream that accompanied the unresolved mall chase, but again, so lazy to write about it. So that's it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I only caught the tail end scenario of my dream. 

The half Jewish, half Japanese girl I knew from middle school who moved away in our sophomore year was back visiting for a while. She wasn't how I remembered, the innocent girl with feral, frizzy hair, a fashion frump, a face fleshed in faint and rosy acne. Instead, she was a mirror image of the photos I had seen on her instagram and flickr accounts in those two years since I'd seen her, boots and mascara and primmed. I could tell why she had so many friends. Moving away from our ****ty town was probably the best thing she had ever done.

We were in a strange classroom, or, more like, a row of students whose desks and chairs were pushed against the wall, resembling what I've only imagined sweatshops looked like. My old high school art teacher was teaching an extra multi media class for returning students, and suddenly a myriad of changing, though slightly recognizable faces of students I'd attached the meaning of "artist" to in high school were there -- though mainly only the ones I'd seen my friend associate with. The ones she left us for every day until eventually we never exchanged words again, except the goodbyes when she moved away.

We were painting something, and the music was blasting at an indiscernible pitch that nearly grated my ears. The teacher, Mrs. T, was going around looking at our projects. I seemed to excel, though looking closely, all I was doing was writing the same line over and over again with the gentle swish of a black ink calligraphy brush. It would later be read to a class of 6 year old boys like a story. My teacher withheld her praise for a bit and announced a new project to the class, which consisted of filling out a bunch of charts with a paintbrush as quickly as possible. I got too excited to be the first finished that I ended up doing the chart completely wrong, and when my teacher saw it, she gave me nothing but an inquisitive look before moving on to my friend to the left of me, who had apparently also done something wrong, but much more minuscule. Nonetheless, the teacher became angry and told her that she just couldn't do things like she did at that new art school. My friend looked like she was about to cry. Then the teacher returned to me and informed me that I was incorrect in filling out the charts, just as my friend piped up and rudely retorted, "Well, if you want us to do the projects right, then why don't you just tell us to come over the weekend?" 

Mrs. T, who had her hands posed behind her back at this point, simply maintained that same grin, though perhaps with a glint of impishness reappearing as she undid her hands and reached in her apron pocket for a paintbrush and some paints. She doused the utensils in globs of blue paint, and, smiling, replied, "Why do that, when I can do--" and she smeared a glob of blue paint right between my shoulder blades, right at my shirt collar where the flesh was exposed, "--this."

At first I didn't react, but simply sat as I felt the icy paint solidify against my skin. My friend broke out in giggles beside me, as my teacher proceeded to give her a swatch of red across her face. Soon, we were all paint fighting, though myself the least combative, while my teacher was on all out offense. Somewhere in the midst of the dizzying, flying colors, my teacher tried to molest me. I pretended to laugh it off as I pushed her hand away and kept my legs clamped tightly shut, but she was persistent, and I was becomingly increasingly uncomfortable. Right at that uneasy moment, my alarm went off.

I don't know why, but a considerable amount of my dreams involve myself getting raped or molested, and as I am making it my duty to remember and record my dreams more often, it has risen as a concerning pattern. For a while I've been teasing the idea of having possibly been abused, but I simply couldn't fathom it having actually happened. I leave the door open to the possibility, though.


----------



## Bbpuff

Excuse all of my spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. The minute I woke up I started typing everything out as fast as I could, because I didn't want to forget anything. 

I had a really weird dream... A lot of things happen but the thing that struck me the most was the last scene of it all... Shane (my boyfriend) and I were at somewhat of a church/concert thing filled with so many people... My family was there as well... A lot of stuff happened but I'll just skip to the important part... (sorry I started talking in 2nd person. This was meant to be typed to Shane) You and I both didn't believe in god... I remember there were people from my school at that church.. And I had a blue backpack but there were so many on the floor, I couldn't seem to find mine. and you went out looking for it, circling the perimeter of the giant church which was no longer playing concert music. but the second you left, I found my own backpack. And I started packing all of my things, and I was trying to look for you but it was so dark... But I saw a glimpse of a man who was tall, and I ran calling shane but there was no answer. I kept running and I bumped smack dab into you. And I hugged you and whispered "Shane" and you smiled and hugged me in the darkness.. But I couldn't see you.. I remember holding you, and you holding me but I could see right through your body, as if it were invisible.. And it confused me because I knew you were there.. and you were walking still holding me until we got our seats. And all of a sudden.. These weird public telephones.. With different colors red, blue, green.. etc. in rows appeared. 

And they said you can talk to a strangers in this church using these phones, and you and I were both in front of two orange/red phones. And you told me to stay with you, but I was so anxious because everyone in the church was looking at us, and others volunteered to go up there as well. So I left you alone, but you stayed there.. Eventually I snuck back and went in the seat closest to you, which was still quite a bit far.. so I could tell you how much I love you and that I was sorry, and you can have the comfort of me being there the entire time... But after the whole telephoning a stranger piece was done I got a bit distracted... And the whole platform changed.. And suddenly there was a giant angel... And I was staring at her. and she grabbed you.. And I was confused, and for some reason I looked else where. But when I turned back I saw her kissing you. And I was so close... I could see your eyes were open. and after she broke up the kiss your eyes continued dilating, in surprise.. And I was just staring at you.. 

My heart being ripped to pieces and she was looking right into your eyes... And she asked you.. "Now that I have kissed you, Shane do you love me...? If you answer yes you will sprout wings and will be eternally with me forever..." then she said carefully to him.. "But if you say no, I will be eternally damned in hell and live the rest of my life there as a fallen angel forever." I kept staring at Shane... In my heart I wanted him to say no.. He was going to leave me for her... Is she even a real angel....? My heart was beating so fast, I was so close to him and yet so far.. He wasn't even looking at me... And I remember the lights were dark on my face, perhaps I could only see him. I saw him hesitate for a moment thinking.. Then he sort of enthusiastically said "YES!" ... 

And she stared at you with a smile upon her face and suddenly there was a flash of light and you sprouted wings, and grew a beard.. You looked completely different. And you were walking around the church wearing all white robes, and started talking to all of us. And then you said that girl sitting on the farthest right corner must be completely heart broken and tears right about now.. Because that girl, was my girlfriend. And the camera of the church zoomed in on me, but I was so dark no one could really see what I looked like. Everyone in my class was pointing out how empty and sad my eyes looked. And another said that I was never happy until I had met Shane, and that he was the first one who ever tried to talk to me. But other people in the crowd were shouting that it wasn't true.. and I was just confused.. 

I saw Shane the.. "god" walking around I wasn't sure if he could actually see me. So I switched seats so I was in the bright light, and people were staring because they could get a good glimpse of my face now, and kept pointing out how empty and defeated I looked. And all of a sudden Shane was walking by to the dark seat in the corner I was once in, but I was no longer there... I wanted to call his name, but I was too scared.. Part of me felt so betrayed.. But all of a sudden.. He turned.. giant.. and he was flying.. and he picked me up.. and I was starring right into his eyes.. And he told me that this was the only choice he could make. He couldn't eternally damn that angel forever, and it hurt him so much to do this to me. He said this was the most saintly thing he could of ever done, to give up the girl he loved with all of his being to save an angel he did not know. When he spoke those words I was honestly, breathtaken... And I couldn't help but to forgive him for everything he did.. Even though I felt so dead inside it's like he filled me with something else, that I can't explain. And that's when I woke up..

What's strange is after I woke up I typed all of this, and Shane messaged me and told me he actually had a dream last night that was somewhat similar...


----------



## TheDaffodil

It was Christmas and my sister got a Sims Babies expansion pack. It was a short dream. :b


----------



## AceEmoKid

Some random man broke into our apartment, I made a sort or rival-acquaintanceship with him, and agreed to keep him safely stowed away for some nights without the rest of my family knowing. He had an umbrella like Mary Poppins, a dark grey trench coat wrapped by a scarf at the neck, tasteful fedora, and shoe-less feet with a hole for his big toe to wiggle out of his left sock. After we had shaken on the secret housing deal, he informed me that he must leave for his enigamtic night job but would be back in he earlier hours of the morning to sleep. His stomach growled as he looked up at the top of the refrigerator, where we stowed our chips. He looked into my jumbo bag (my sister and I each had separate storage) and saw the few lonesome assorted chip bags, eyes glistening like a puppy dog. 

"You wouldn't mind if I took a couple of those jalapeno hot cheeto bags, would you?" He inquired with eyebrows kneaded, an embarrassed lip curling smirk adorning his face as he tapped the bag with a -pip pip- with the tip of his closed black umbrella. 

"Of course! Those are my least favorite kind, anyway." A smile broke out onto his face. 

"Thanks a billion, Al!" As he ecstatically shook my hand with his surrogate umbrella-arm. And off into the night he floated, two bags of jalapeno cheeto chips under his arm, the umbrella jutting out ahead, a whimsical silhouette in the night sky.

I woke up.


----------



## Perkins

I worked at Disneyland and was privy to all sorts of top secret information. I also got high with Mickey and Goofy during my lunch break.


----------



## TheWildeOne

I never recall any of my dreams - I haven't specifically remembered one in years, and the only thing I know is uniformly true is that they're all in black-and-white. Aside from that, I'm pretty sure my shoddy sleep patterns are responsible for my lack of recollection. I really, really need to work on that sometime.


----------



## MyChi

Actually I had the worst dream I've had for a while this morning. I sat by the table with my family and I remember I said something and no one answered. Later on they all scream at me that they never hear what I say and that I should speak louder. This hit me so hard mentally that I woke up in a really sad and bitter mood. Luckily I fell asleep again and woke up on the right side eventually.


----------



## Justlittleme

i forgot. but i've been getting those bizarre visions once more. twice to tell you it's all real. twice in one week dude. >< idk if others got this... i'm pretty sure it happens.


----------



## Kalliber

I was riding a bicycle to this place, and then got chased by a monster truck. .~.


----------



## slyfox

Keep having dreams where I'm back at my old place of employment. I'm always miserable and wanna quit my job again. Not sure if my dreams are trying to reassure me I made the right choice or what. I mentioned them to my dad before and he thinks it means I miss working lol If that was the case I don't think I'd be constantly regretting coming back and quitting again. Last time I slept I dreamed they were having me deliver auto parts on a bicycle while other drivers had vehicles  Have had dreams about joining other places and deciding to quit too because I'm miserable. Really need to get working harder on becoming self-employed


----------



## gamerguy

I dreamt me and other people were shooting down German WWII aircraft from my backyard when suddenly a tsunami was heading towards us. We got inside the house just before it reached us and the dream ended.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I don't remember well. Something to do with a swimming pool and my sister. All I know is that apparently I was laughing really hard and weirdly in my sleep, because my sister called my mum in and they both woke me up with their own laughter. Wow. Wtf.


----------



## slyfox

Another nightmare about returning to the job I quit  After less than a week working there I was already wanting to quit again. I drove to my old house in the crappiest company vehicle they had(real vehicle that I used to get stuck with that had a broken seat belt, broken radio, no AC, and a ton of mechanical problems) and sat around depressed about working there again. I complained to my parents and people working at their house instead of doing my job. I eventually headed back with my employers not noticing my long absence.

I was having anxiety about quitting and didn't know if it would be better to give advance notice or just quit. It was Thursday and I really wanted that day or Friday to be my last day. The idea of working there another two weeks was horrifying to me. When I woke up I actually smiled because I was so happy it was just a dream   :clap

There also were some bizarre things in this dream. One example is when I visited my house there was some person trying to get ants out of the wood in the kitchen table  they claimed to be using some new age type technique and were tapping on the table in a certain way. They wanted me to kill any ants that came out but their technique seemed to be doing nothing at all.


----------



## To22

Real life Pokemon! Needless to say, it was amazing! We were on the ocean when a Rayquaza threatened our boat D: One thing lead to another and I woke up enamored. I wish technology was good enough to recreate something similar to that dream.


----------



## Putin

I was sitting on a curb waiting for a bus with 3 other guys.


----------



## FoxHawk

I was in minecraft. thank god I woke up before the monsters came out xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was floating in empty, black space and I had a splitting headache. Then I woke up and realized it wasn't a dream.


----------



## HelpfulHero

I was laying in a medical chair and a alien? or monster? that looked like a dark pink rectangular version of domo was doing something to my brain with a light scalpel? I pointed at it and said "EVIL!" It looked at me in surprise like it was trying to help me but felt bad and was second guessing its own motivations. Then I woke up


----------



## AceEmoKid

Mainly two separate scenarios.

*Scenario #1*: It was the middle of the night. Fireworks outside were dying down, the crowds from some late night market were dispersing, the excited murmur dissipated, meanwhile I assumed we -- my mum, sisters, and I -- were all in our beds trying to sleep. It wasn't our regular apartment, but a foreign one on the 2nd story in the middle of some odd urban area, probably something we rented or asked a friend to borrow for a night for the obvious special occasion outside denoted by fireworks. However, as I was drifting off to sleep, I heard a crash from the living/dining room. I unfurled my limbs from the covers, crept through the hallway, creaked open the door.....A wall splattered with blood and decorated with my sisters' heads hung by the hair.

My eyes careened around the room rapidly, body now firmly planted in the living room, searching for the perpetrator, when suddenly a flash of silver hooked my arms together at the back and held its bladed hand at my neck. The assassin appeared to be some hybrid of a heartless from Kingdom Hearts (and it certainly moved like a Shadow, erratic and jittery, its chest even emblazoned by the heartless symbol) and Final Fantasy fiend. I knew I had to act quickly. I dug the elbow of one arm right into its collarbone (it was a very short fiend, so this was easier than a tall built human), stood erect as possible, and whorled around to toss it off my back. Before I could make an offense move, however, it ran off, seemingly disinterested, leaving the front door open to weave a foreign chill wind into my subconscious.

As I turned back from closing the door, I bumped into my mum, who was now standing staring at the bloody wall with a horrified expression. I explained to her what had transpired, and the rest of the dream was spent trialing various methods to reattach my sisters' severed body parts and bring them back to life. Both of them eventually did blink their eyes back open, but their "murders" would never erase themselves from history. Their bodies were still mangled, sewn together as best we could, their speech slightly garbled and weak, sputtering out blood between syllables, and their walks plagued by erratic limps reminiscent of their own murderer's cant.

*Scenario #2*: I'm going to be a bit more vague about this one, since it is highly embarrassing and involves some people I'd rather not identify for privacy's sake. Also, I'm a bit wary of details....there were a lot of quick events and images I will simply leave out for brevity's sake.

We were on leave for a family road trip. In a big, cartoon-like, bouncy white van, we piled our possessions and road trip necessities, rolling down the endless pavement as if in perpetual loop. Little did my happy, singing family of 4 realize we'd have an extra guest, and extra luggage on board (there was quite a bit of a fiasco near the beginning of the scenario in which I planned for the guest to meet us at our destination and I had to heavily reorganize the van to fit my extra supplies in secret). Eventually we arrived at the theater, our destination. My mum was appalled by the massive line and gave her fair share of rant about how our "whole trip is ruined, we'll have to go somewhere else, blah blahblah," (how about that for a sense of realism?), but as we decided to stand in line for a bit just for kicks, we realized that the time quickly passed, and soon we were before the cashier purchasing our tickets for a long awaited sequel film.

At that moment, our guest came. I didn't realize the guest, until they announced themselves in privacy to me. I was extremely confused, but as we walked to the theater, it became clearer to me that I best just go with it, just in case it is true. My family was definitely accepting of our guest. My guest, who I had never seen before in real life, turned out to be someone that my family and I know fairly well....And it was very odd, considering my general disdain for that person and their age. The entire film we sat and I actually tried to connect with that guest.....by the end of the film, I decided that this was an impossible lie. I guess my subconscious decided that even this was too ludicrous a transformative plot twist.....and for that I am freaking glad, because that was one very awkward dream. My mum was scolding me the entire time for acting so close to this liar.

And that's about it. I left a lot out of the second dream, obviously, but whatever.


----------



## bad baby

i was sitting with my extended family in what appeared to be the lobby of one of those cheap hotels near a train station. boiling hot humid summer weather. my youngest uncle was dressed like a mormon. my mum was mumbling something under her breath and my oldest uncle was tapping his foot and humming to himself impatiently. someone opened the door a sliver from outside and took a quick peek in before leaving again and i realize it was "A", a school friend of mine, with whom my dream self was somehow involved in a one-sided, romantic relationship. i ran out after her and was greeted by the chaos of morning traffic in her bulgarian hometown. a man by the side of the road signalled to me that he could be of help. we tried to communicate with a garble of words and body language to no avail. at some point during the conversation my mormon uncle left the hotel and out of a corner my eye i saw him enter a shop across the street with a small sign propped up in the window:

"pianos for sale"


----------



## cmed

I dreamt that I was in a hotel building and a tornado passed by, so I ducked in the corner. After it stopped I went to the window and opened the blinds, then a train crashed into the lower part of the building and the entire wall of the hotel collapsed in front of me. I was just standing there, now standing on the ledge, looking down and thinking "oh hell no" and ran out of the room and towards the stairs.

Then after that (same night) I had a dream that I was outside and airplanes were falling out of the sky and crashing all around me. Into the ground, into buildings, into each other. It was nuts. I should stop watching Air Crash Investigation before bed.


----------



## coeur_brise

Had a strange dream about driving on the road and they e doing repairs except that the way they did repairs was to split the road open and tar would flow out like lava and harden in waves. It was weird. Then freaky dream sequence of walking in between two walls with people lying down between the walls. I kept stepping over the people lying down who happened to be men dressed in light pajamas, freaking out at the thought of accidentally stepping on their.. junk. Thankfully I didn't but the dream later morphed into a scene where my coworker and I were trying to find out which was the oldest most expired merchandize on the shelf. Once we found it, we were oohing and aahing, being grossed out by it, when a higher up whom we didn't know, who was sleeping on a bed, woke up and started saying that he could get us in trouble and that we'd better stop. We kept on talking, joking around. Then for some odd reason, I got defensive and blurted out, "I could have, you know, stepped on your... weiner" (by accident of course) and then I woke up.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Another two parter.

The first dream, my mum was hosting a party outside for our new home in this apocalyptic neighborhood, which looked like an urban jungle whose glittering giant apartment complexes were overgrown in vines and dense greens. We lived on the right side of the long, scraggly, dirty river, which ran alongside the cracked cement road….the entire layout of the town was more or less a homogenous grid, though shifting earth and considerable damage from past decades of warfare had caused some old symmetry to waver out of line. New construction even replaced entire patches of town since explosive sky battles had chipped away at entire chunks of local residences, rendering them uninhabitable. 

In any case, our family had moved to that pathetic little neighborhood, which was more jungle than city, and my mum had invited the scarce few of our remaining family friends who had survived the years to sit down at a dilapidated wooden table outside the complex to cut some greying pink frosted cake. Our chatter and uproarious laughter echoed through the entire empty city. 

After the catching up, story-telling, and joke tossing had died down, my mum announced that we should watch a movie together (never mind the technical flaw in how we would go out to a non operable theater and watch one). She suggested a particular one of the horror genre, one I had apparently been itching to see. Most of the table shied away, claiming horror was not their cup of tea, and used the rejection to segway into packing up for their respective homes. My sisters and a distant relative or two stayed at the table, chatting, though disinterested in the horror venture, while my mum, I, and these two boys we considered family friends huddled up to anticipate a great film. 

However, I was extremely hesitant. As they were already making for the road, I kept walking back and forth frantically between them and safe table area. On one hand, I desperately longed to be entertained and even loved horror cinema. On the other hand, I didn’t know if I would be able to handle horror with all the real life horrific trauma I had endured in the years past. Eventually, I acquiesced and tagged along behind the small trio. When we got to the river, however, I saw something that changed my mind. While the rest of the group took turns nonchalantly hopping over the skinny river, I stood at the banks lagging behind, watching the bubbling water in momentary reflection. 

Just as I reached out my first foot to leap over, a distorted form came drifting down the river from my peripheral vision. As it neared, still vague and waterlogged and garbled by the many layer of raging water around it, I saw that it was a girl. Probably a dead one. She was dressed in all black, with her long tendrils of rich raven hair unfurling and furling in sync with the current, her hands met and grasping something tightly at her chest. So formally positioned, like a beautiful underwater grave. Everything was in slow motion as I gradually traced the little white and red capsules that bobbed about the surface to her tight little fist. By the time I connected the dots, she was long gone, her feet brushing the sandy floor of the riverbed dozens of yards away. 

I shook myself out of stupor and ran to warn the group ahead, but no one believed me. Everyone continued on imperturbably, as if the notion that I just saw a dead girl floating up the river was not one bit disturbing. And I guess it wasn’t. Guns and bombs and rapid fire tanks that murdered everyone you love weren’t even scary in the end. Dealing with the aftermath of being alone, was, though…And we were completely alone in the dust and ashes of civilization. 

We continued up the road in hopes of finding an abandoned movie theater with a good horror film to scare the sadness out of us. 

----------------------------------------------------

The second dream is a bit shorter than it really was…mainly because I forgot many of the interlocking sequences that flashed across my mind too quickly to be remembered. I will skip forward to the most interesting sequence; the hospital sequence. 

It was that dreaded hospital again. Every time I have a dream about medical procedures or being trapped by weird scientists, it’s the same labyrinth like hospital, the one that seemingly shape shifts and spawns new wings with ever reappearance. I was in an unseen wing this time. A group of us, spanning from middle teens to early twenties, were huddled together in a dimly lit hallway before a barred hospital operating room. The group chatted amongst themselves while I stayed self absorbed, trying to figure out what was going on with my own resources. 

A grating explosion of static silenced the group and swiveled their heads toward a box TV screen now lit in the top corner of the hallway, illuminating their curious faces in its white beam of light. A moment of inquisitive staring passed until a rapid flash of images overlaid by the blare of an enthusiastic male baritone filled the screen and hallway. As the sequences ached on at full information overload, I realized that it was an advertisement, more accurately, an infomercial, for a peculiar new medical procedure that would essentially do the reverse of a tan….that is, make someone super white. However, not just their skin, as the flashing before and after images bombarded the screen suggested, but their hair and eyes, too. Every falsely grinning model in the commercial bore nearly white blondish hair, the palest blue eyes, and skin the pallor of a bloodless zombie. Even their lips looked as if they were painted over in white glue, their eyelashes barely retaining a light grey pigment, and their pupils barely detectable. 

Basically, an albino transformation. Certainly nothing I had ever heard of previously, and nothing I saw any particular use for. Yet….why this ad? At this moment? 

The bars on the medical room suddenly retracted up into the ceiling, a man donned in immaculate lab coat and spectacles holding a clipboard stepping out. He stood for a moment before the group of wide eyed hostages. Suddenly, a tight lipped grin broke out on his face. “You kids like that commercial?” He chuckled, smirking down out his clipboard after he realized no one was laughing in agreement with him. “Well, in any case, you all get to be a big big part of one of the latest and greatest advancements in both medical and cosmetic technology ever. A real honor, isn’t it?” Again, no response. He frowned abruptly. “Whether you realize it or not, anyway.” He beckoned back at us as he disappeared through the unbarred doorway, though when no one made move to follow, a pair of insurmountably giant and muscular guards who must have slipped in behind us during our TV stupor ushered us in by force. 

Inside the large stark white room, two rows of beds indented themselves in opposite walls, each with its own amalgamation of dizzying, tangled multicolored wires and beeping machinery. A giant rectangular box of desks with busy doctors and nurses at work was arranged in the center of the room, facing outwards to as careful sentinel to the outer beds. To my surprise, while the majority of our confused group was strapped down to the white beds, a select few were escorted through a door in the back corner, which I guessed led either deeper into the evils of the labyrinth hospital or led to freedom. The possibility of the latter made me wriggle in my bonds in raging envy. 

After the nurses and lesser assistants had made their rounds to make sure each patient secure and all machinery working properly, a rectangular, tall man wearing various medical gadgets and a peculiar set of glasses that seemed to reflect complex computer operations – I assumed, the head doctor and nefarious one behind the entire experiment – entered the room. I was the middle bed in the first row he had walked to. Out of my strained peripherals, I tried to watch his blurry shadow converse with the victim a couple beds away on my far right, but a nurse from the center desks took notice to my struggling and hurried over. “Oh dear, you don’t have to worry about the Doctor and your little friend. They’ll be just fine and better than ever in no time!” Before I could open my mouth to question what she meant, a shiny needle sparked my attention. It came down viciously into my restrained arm like a dagger in cold blooded murder, piercing my flesh, then pulling out, already feeling the strange drowsiness pulling my body into heavy slumber. 

The Doctor woke me. “Your turn, sweetie.” 

In the background, I could see the nurse wheeling away one of the patients already operated on, a white sheet covering most of them like a dead body at the morgue, but a strip of bleached hair dangling out from the head and a ghostly hand hanging off the side. Fear froze my body completely, doing the work better than any physical restraints could have. He smiled and reached above and behind me, switching on the giant block of bright fluorescent light directly above that seared my eyes so that they scrunched closed in pained reflex, tears seeping out and down my cheeks. 

“It’s a bit like an open tanning booth,” he reassured me, as a pair of nurses busied themselves checking machinery behind me. The third arrived with yet another syringe. I nearly fainted. The nurses finished up behind me, now backing up to stand beside the doctor and last nurse, all smiling down at me. 

Then the nurse with the syringe inched toward me, and I woke up.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

i was on vacation and it was at a place near the ocean and for some reason there were a lot of wild animals at the place i was staying


----------



## shelbster18

Worst nightmare I ever had just recently like a week ago. My mother died. It was really sad but very weird because she was just sitting up in the car with her head leaned back and it was parked in the driveway and there were wet leaves on her like she crashed the car in the water and someone towed it out and put the car back at our house like they had no care in the world about her death. I have no idea what the wet leaves was all about. Actually wouldn't really make sense if she had leaves on her from a car crashing in the water. >_> Could have just been random since nightmares and dreams are like that. But that was the most horrible nightmare I ever had. I love nightmares but not if it has someone dying in my family.


----------



## 24madrid12

there were little statues of things and people i knew/know, including myself and i was either digging holes to bury them, or unearthing them.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Gather round, young and old, for the semi-annual side lawn rat race! 

In the middle of the park, offset from the sidewalk, stood a tiny cardboard box arena opened at both ends to enable crowd, referee, and rat coach observation. A large rectangular chunk of the roof was cut out, too, to allow overhead viewing and referee intervention if needed. Inside lay carefully crafted obstacle courses made of anything from old pringles tubes to industrial staples and broken teacups, all of course easily rearangeable for successive rounds. All around kneeled the coaches and their rats, coaxing them through practice runs up and down their arms, the referee meanwhile busy tweaking the arena. I was the only one ratless for the moment -- the referee gave me an apologetic glance before shrugging his shoulders and sucking in a mouthful of air, announcing the start of the rat race to the group. With a few hand gestures within the obstacle course, all the rats did fairly well, slowing down or bumping into the obstacles only a few times before finding their footing again. 

Nerves were beginning to creep up on me as I anticipated my turn, nearing in the role call, when suddenly a small, sparsely furred rodent crawled up next to me -- my rat had finally arrived. I was incredibly nervous, seeing how I hadn't been able to practice with him before the contest like the others did. He also didn't appear particularly well groomed, with his ratty (pun not intended), sparse hairs sticking out like a porcupine, and his unusually small physique compared to the shiny, long haired, even and smooth coats of his competitors. Our turn was next when I realized that I hadn't even gotten an obstacle course ready; I swiveled around abruptly and hopped around the lawn, picking up select pieces of garbage I could use in the arena. 

I didn't get to see the outcome of the race before I woke up, unfortunately. My rat was damned cute, though.


----------



## Primitive Fish

My cat peed in the toilet. That's it... O_O


----------



## blue2

a man I know was describing tractor noises to my sister, she then was describing them to me, I woke up and couldn't remember if that really happened or not ...:afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was playing a gig with some legendary(but ficitonal) jazz drummer at some kind of large country house estate. The crowd was a bit older & I kind of felt like my playing as a bit off but in general the whole night was a blur but for the last song. We were chatting with the crowd asking about potential requests & eventually we decided on Coltrane's Equinox. My brother was in the crowd so I asked him on bass before heading to the basement to grab a different guitar. When I returned we began playing & then I woke


----------



## cosmicslop

I remember one detail where I asked my friend if it was going to rain oranges if the clouds turned really dark.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It was brief... I went to go check my laundry but when I stepped into the hall it was a slum full of people in ragged clothes lounging & junk everywhere. My neighbour gave me a dirty look as I turned to head toward the laundry room confused as hell. Then I woke & actually went to check my laundry


----------



## Steinerz

I was shopping for something.


----------



## mattmc

_H is for Heroin_

Although I've basically never done drugs somehow I end up taking heroin. Not only that I get my friend to do it as well. Realizing over time how completely insane and unnecessary that was I try to find a way to lessen the effects. Drinking water, maybe exercising and sweating it out... I'm no expert clearly. Just afraid that I and my friend could die for a split second stupid choice I made.

_Welcome to the Family_

This girl starts talking to me. Already knowing things about me and asking questions. Somehow we end up at her house. It's kind of like a female sorority. They let me stay. One by one briefly introducing themselves. For a second I expect the shy girl not to like me. Guess she's kind of a hermit. In her own cute weird way she's really nice to me. Making it sound like we can be hermits together.

Then it's bed time so I fall asleep on the couch. Waking up to someone letting in 3-4 massive dogs. Rather than totally freak out I try to stay calm and pet them. But they still seem like they'll bite me. That's when I wake up.


----------



## Steinerz

I had an old friend over. His parents were wanting him to sleep early and I was playing WoW. He was taking some sort of advanced math class so he was really studying. It felt very depressing the whole dream. Also I had no pants on or underwear. Just a shirt.
.
.
.
I miss having friends.


----------



## PandaBearx

I don't remember my dream last night (although it was bad b/c I woke you from it) but the last one I had was of my niece drowning in a pool and it was terrible. :c I hate dreams like that I managed to save her, but still scary. It's one of those dreams where you wake up and feel super horrible about yourself, like how could my subconscious do that to me! :wife

"To see someone drowning in your dream suggests that you are becoming too deeply involved in something that is beyond your control. Alternatively, it represents a sense of loss in your own identity. You are unable to differentiate who you are anymore.
To dream that you rescue someone from drowning indicates that you have successfully acknowledged certain emotions and characteristics that is symbolized by the drowning victim." 

Sure to the first part, I'm not sure what the second part is about though. :stu Like which emotion I'm acknowledging.


----------



## moloko

I arrived at some sort of viewing area that overlooked a plain that was about 1km long. This plain was surrounded by hills in all sides expect two. There was a huge mountain to my left that had a plateau on top of it and in front of me, at the end of that plain, a sudden drop to the sea. In that plain there was a large square building to my right, all made of brown stone and in the rest of it lots of vineyards with other random buildings.

I arrived there after passing a library with glass walls that was inset in the mountain I was in. It was behind me when I got to the viewing area with a childhood friend I haven't seen for many years. There were about 10 people there, I didn't know anyone expect a girl that was seating in benches in the back, close to a stone wall next to the library. After enjoying the view I got back to the bench area where I had left my bag to get my camera to take some pictures. Since I wasn't bothered at all that there were people there, I started singing an obscure Jamiroquai song ("I woke up today, by the sound of singing birds...") as I fetched my camera and that girl started to softly sing with me, half to herself half to me. I continued to sing with her as I prepared my camera, and was very surprised and happy that she knew that song. I started to day dream of her in my own dream. Sang another one and she knew that one as well... Woke up after that. 

One of the most vivid and random dreams I've ever had.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I must have been distressed because I came to with beads of sweat cascading down my face. The little girl had been sitting on the middle of the bed onlooking intently, and in the transitional stages of waking she saw me writhe and contort my body and must have seen the look of horror on my face as I was half paralysed and in seeming agony. I knew not of the girl's identity, though she seemed very sweet and genuinely concerned over my ordeal, and she motioned herself forward and placed a hand on my forehead in a bid to try and comfort me. 

I was subsequently taken aback when suddenly she leaned forward and placed her arms around me in a consoling embrace, to which end my troubles melted away with ease. I was just as equally affronted by the girl as I noticed my half brother sitting on the opposite corner of the bed. He himself appeared dazed and recently awoken from a dream.

'We saw you in distress, but thought it wise to leave you until you woke'. He spoke warily.

I continued to stare blankly as the young girl had now miraculously disappeared and instead my older half brother had taken her position in front of me.

He looked hard and cold into my face, and despite his own confusion I had sensed that all too familiar apathy; the same one I had known all throughout my childhood. Suddenly his expression turned and for the first time in my life, I saw something in his eyes I never had before; a look of genuine concern.

'I can see death all around you today, brother.'


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I actually remembered my last one, or chunks of it. So here we go. Odd as usual.

So I was at a Green Day concert (a small out door one which is the first clue that something's amiss because they only do stadium gigs these days ._.) and I was on stage with a couple of other fans bouncing around.

Anyway, the lead singer passed the mic around so people could sing one line of this song each and when he passed the mic to me, I couldn't remember the words and was like 'sorry, I stopped listening to your music after American Idiot' and everyone was staring at me like O_O

then after that I left the concert because I was staying in this hotel so I went back there.. Only it wasn't a hotel it was like some weird Japanese mountain village with really classical houses like uh...










Anyway the rest is a bit blurry but from what I remember people kept dying, and I was in this room and there was some kind of painting on the wall with a little gold sign underneath that said what the painting was of and the details of the painting and text kept changing and then I realised that it kept changing and someone came in to look at it and was like

'oh no this is very wrong.'

And then I spent the rest of the dream not being able to sleep because the room was possessed, and there was some secret passage way behind my bed as well, and I don't remember the rest which sucks.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

The first one was me being in a foreign country, possibly Britain I think, and somehow I ended up killing two cops with a grenade (?) and so I decided to hide but eventually I was overwhelmed by guilt and decided to turn myself in, receiving a life sentence. It was really unpleasant because it was one of those dreams that you feel are somehow real so I woke up and it took me a minute to understand I was only dreaming.

Then I went back to sleep and I had a dream about female friend with whom I haven't spoken in a while and she apparently came back from a trip from Europe and brought back a lot of cheese (?), then we started playing cards and she told me how she lost her virginity during the trip to some guy that was a DJ and there was something about a radio tower and a bunch of other odd, nonsensical details.

It was a weird night.


----------



## cocooned

I was behind a concrete block and the guy next to me had a mask on. He got shot in the arm and I started shooting my pistol at anything that moved. I dragged the guy into the grass and then picked him up and started running. No idea what the hell I was shooting at or who I was fighting for. I've been watching a lot of clips from Crimea, maybe that was it.


----------



## Fat Man

I can only recall the last few minutes of a dream I had tonight. My brother and I were watching this trailer of LOZ:Wind Waker with LBP graphics. When the trailer ended I felt numb all of a sudden then I woke up choking on saliva. This happened around 4am and I've been wake ever since


----------



## JohnWalnut

The last dream I can remember clearly I was sitting on somebody's bed (not mine) and was trying to read a book but I couldn't because I was scared. I don't know what I was scared of, but I knew something bad was going to happen. I then saw something move in the corner of my eye so I turned my head and saw a corpse crawling from under the bed.


----------



## Fat Man

I was a person who lived with a rich family in a big house. The people I lived with were rude and snobby and treated the maid of the house like crap. During a party that was going on I tried to talk with the maid to apologize for my families rude behavior and to show thanks for their work, but I couldn't get a hold of her.


----------



## Gwynevere

I walked outside my house and there were a bunch of people standing there yelling me and they seemed really angry but I couldn't understand what they were saying and didn't know who they were.


----------



## UberWonder

there is no mercy for me, nightmares have become my dreams.
No mercy for me, good morning reality.


----------



## slyfox

I was being pursued by something like a prehistoric terror bird. I originally got its attention when I hooked it while land fishing in my backyard  I escaped from it into my house. It also went after my neighbors but I can't remember if they survived. I then left with my parents and warned them to not look at it or it would hunt you down. As we went over a bridge I saw it standing by the water and couldn't help starring into its eyes. It flew after us(prehistoric terror birds were flightless). When it caught up with me I explained that I only stared at it because it was awesome. Liking my answer it chose to spare me.










It was grayish blue and bulky like the first one in the picture. Was a weird and creepy dream. I forgot some of the details of the dream


----------



## hbk4894

my last dream was getting mugged near a shop where the actor who plays Tariq from *Waterloo Road* also got mugged a few days before me.


----------



## Marko3

haha.. now i have to link it..

this is my last dream from yesterday:yes


----------



## apb4y

I killed one of my flatmates and had to hide the body until I could flee town.


----------



## tonyhd71

My family and I lived in a big mansion, we were rich apparently. It was raining hard one day. One of my coworkers was homeless so he asked if he could stay at out place. So I let him. He spent the night there, then when he was leaving I walked him to the door. As I opened the door, he pulled out a gun and pointed it at me. He asked me for the keys to the mansion, then I woke up. The funny part is as he pulled out his gun dramatic music played, like I was watching a movie. It was so detailed. 

It was quite random and scary


----------



## thatguy170296

I moved abroad and started a new life. It was weird because I was sort of in control of the dream, I could of chose to stay in the UK and I moved aha


----------



## musiclover55

I was hanging out with this girl from YouTube that I watch, I said it was my 21st birthday, and we walked downstairs. Next thing you know, I'm dressed up and following a group of girls into the club (lol) and then I see this guy that I have a crush on irl looking at some vending machine. I walk past him, he looks at me, I smile while walking past him, and he starts following me. Then we get to the end of some long and crowded hallway, I turn around and wink, but he turns around and goes to another vending machine. I walk past him again (trying to ignore him), and he bumps into me. We start talking and smiling at each other and then I WAKE UP. 

Such a tease...


----------



## markwalters2

Hard to go into details. But it involved Vanessa Hudgens, Blake Lively, Kate Upton and I having a four-way.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Images on a metallic grey background, of soldiers being melted by chemical weapons. They were flailing around in pain, their noses falling off, patches of skin missing from their faces... had a real feeling of misery. Don't know if any chemical weapons actually do this though. I have these unpleasant dreams that have me witnessing horror but not taking part in it. This isn't actually my latest dream I remember, which is too disturbed to describe.


----------



## 0blank0

Wish i could remember


----------



## lethe1864

lots of my dreams are like being in tv shows, not bad but i barely remember them which sucks
i think this one was like murder mystery like with everyone being a suspect feel

there was this house with all this specialty candy on the walls, not colorful but dark and rich, and the guy who owned the place was all upset cause the wife had friends there and giving them some chocolate. 

then other stuff happened which i dont remember clearly, it had this one cute guy but i feel it was the best part, 

then one of the last scenes was like me feeding these two fish and asking this kid how much, then cuts to this guy drowning a mouse in the fish tank when no one is around then putting him back in his cage, then the little kid was having a flash back to chokeholding a younger brother....i woke up feeling intrigued lol


----------



## scooby

I can't remember exact details, but something that stood out was I cuddled with an SASer.


----------



## NahMean

I dreamed the other day that some kind of big centipede was crawling on me while I was laying on the floor reading something. Needless to say it woke me up instantly.


----------



## musiclover55

The dream I had a couple of nights ago was dumb as hell.

Me and my cousin (who I haven't talked to in like 3 years) were sitting in a crowded area and there was a concession stand nearby, but the clerk was gone. So, my cousin takes out a pack of gum and says "oops, I bought the wrong kind", to which I grabbed it, looked at it, walked to the concession stand and pointed at another flavor (which is what she says "yeah, I meant to get that kind", then I walked back to her and handed her her 'wrong' gum back. Then the guy that I used to have a crush on was looking at me while I was doing that, walked back to the 'back kitchen' area, and he comes out talking to some guy. Then I turn around and there's a clerk at the concession stand with a line of people buying stuff. 

We left the room, he followed us, and then I woke up.


----------



## Zyriel

slyfox said:


> I was being pursued by something like a prehistoric terror bird. I originally got its attention when I hooked it while land fishing in my backyard  I escaped from it into my house. It also went after my neighbors but I can't remember if they survived. I then left with my parents and warned them to not look at it or it would hunt you down. As we went over a bridge I saw it standing by the water and couldn't help starring into its eyes. It flew after us(prehistoric terror birds were flightless). When it caught up with me I explained that I only stared at it because it was awesome. Liking my answer it chose to spare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was grayish blue and bulky like the first one in the picture. Was a weird and creepy dream. I forgot some of the details of the dream


Oh man wtf you too? I had a dream few years ago with one of those standing on this wall outside looking in through this giant window. I don't think it saw me, but just seeing it with no weapon available, felt so damn vulnerable. The one in my dream looked more like a velociraptor with feathers and beak though, kinda like a giant archaeopteryx lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

cant quite remember.


I think I made friends with a red squirrel and a badger. but it did not look quite like a badger..... more like a fat, small raccoon. Then inexplicably the ''badger'' tried to bite and attack me. and the squirrel ran away. 

this dream was a few days ago.... so I remember little of it.


----------



## Sprocketjam

I had a dream that Jirard the Completionist ( https://www.youtube.com/user/ThatOneVideoGamer ) was smoking a blunt in my living room. Just sitting there, smoking and laughing to himself.

I don't even watch his videos and I don't think he smokes weed. I don't even smoke weed. It was a really vivid dream though. Weirded me out.


----------



## slyfox

Zyriel said:


> Oh man wtf you too? I had a dream few years ago with one of those standing on this wall outside looking in through this giant window. I don't think it saw me, but just seeing it with no weapon available, felt so damn vulnerable. The one in my dream looked more like a velociraptor with feathers and beak though, kinda like a giant archaeopteryx lol.


Creepy. Don't mess with things with feathers apparently lol


----------



## Whatev

Had a dream of my dog that just passed. It was weird no one else could see or hear him but me, it was really therapeutic seeing him again(even if it was a dream) since I never got to say goodbye.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night that i got mugged and they stole my phone , i then reported it and this was back in school so the guy who did it got expelled , his mates then sent me threats afterwards , it was quite strange.


----------



## SD92

Last night, I dreamt that I was back in school. One girl put a mouse trap to my face, I lashed out in self defence and accidently knocked her out. The police turned up, arrested me, and took me to the police station in handcuffs. A prosecutor lawyer turned up, I nervously argued against him. Then, I woke up.


----------



## peachypeach

it had to deal his ex. lol... that was strange.

she's always looking after him, because she knows my guy is one of a kind. :d life. I wanted to make peace with her within.

I saw so many shadows, I see so much, and read off peoples intentions.


----------



## uziq

i don't exactly remember last night's dream, but jared leto was in it

the night before that, pharrell was showing my friend and I around some non-existent neighborhood in NYC called "the villages", which was somehow near the canadian border, despite being in NYC

it was a really sweet looking place though


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I dream that one of the girls i liked from high school ( and could have asked out) .... I had a new chance to ask her out , . I told her my feelings , and she seemed interested..... then JUST before I was going to ask her if she wanted to date..... I had thoughts of whether or not I should tell her about a nice girl I have been chatting to on the Internet for nearly 2 years ( this part IS TRUE In real life)

and then at that moment of indecision..... I woke up..... and I had to think about it for about 10 minutes.


----------



## TryingMara

Usually I can remember my dreams in detail. I know I've had some bad dreams lately, but can't remember them for some reason. The last one I remember was one where my mom was killed in a car accident. I had that dream about a week and a half ago, and the feeling I had when I woke up has stayed with me until now. I'm scared whenever she leaves the house now.


----------



## SD92

I dreamt there was two people in my house growing plants in plant pots. I emptied one pot out thinking it was something else, then panicked when I realised, I'd ruined someone's plant. I tryed desperatly to find the pot, but I couldn't find it anywhere.

Then, I woke up.


----------



## SD92

I dreamt someone I knew from when I was in school had a cup of coffee and was threatening to throw it over me.


----------



## Fairykins

I fell asleep in front of the T.V. while the news was playing and they must have played a story about this really annoying and ignorant politician because she ended up in my dream... and turned into a dinosaur D:

Whenever the news is on, it ends up getting mixed into my dreams.


----------



## BackToThePast

I gave a rousing speech in Spanish to a cheering crowd of 2-3 people.


----------



## cocooned

Dido was holding me like a baby stroking my hair and telling me she won't surrender. Every night, all of the nights. I love you Dido, and always will


----------



## jim11

I don't remember seriously.


----------



## Nicole G

I dreamt a couple nights back of those small toy/candy machines. I didn't even have to put change in to get the stuff. It just kept coming out. So I grabbed a bag and stuffed everything in it. haha


----------



## Nicole G

I dreamt something about trying to find a book. There was a pile of books I had to rummage through trying to find the book I was looking for. Never found it.


----------



## redstar312

I had sex with someone who was not my cousin but looked exactly like her.


----------



## Silere

Can't remember my last dream. Probably something to do with getting chased at night by Zombies or Vampires. My dreams are always good fun.


----------



## pocketbird

I was on a plane. I saw Lee Pace and his 'band members' or that's what it seemed like, his posse? He was beautiful. And I was just fangirling in the corner to myself waiting for him to walk toward me and look at me. Just one glance was all I was hoping for, and he never did. That was disappointing, and then the plane turned into some sort of fighting zone divided into 3 floors (into a building) - I am crap at games/fighting and all I could remember was how clueless I was about what to do.


----------



## Quirky

The vision of the dream is rather blurry at this point, but I remember my brother just giving me a look of disapproval of sorts. No indications of disgust and no anger, but his face was a little sad and blank (perhaps a little condescending); he might of said "Get out" in a rather calm tone, yet I can't recall if that was exactly the case. Then I was facing a messy room, no sunlight was getting in but I felt that I was above ground level. I looked down, heard some music playing inside a knapsack I observed, opened it, and it was clear that a metal tube/cylinder/plumbing pipe was the source of the noise.

The rest of the dream involved moments that were awkward and slightly uncomfortable which I strangely can't conjure up with words, yet it's been so long since I had a nightmare that made me sweat or feel a sense of thrill after awakening. I suppose it has to do something with my lack of emotional variety these recent years. Better than a constant state of panic knowing that an acquaintance knows too much dangerous information.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream there was 60 people in the big brother house.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I had a weird dream where I was walking down my school's hallway at night (the only light source were a few windows). I passed a mirror that's in front of my classroom, which is were I noticed that I had very long, light violet hair (instead of my normal mid-length brown hair). I got in my classroom and walked over to my seat, just standing there for some reason. All of a sudden, someone (thing?) pushed me from behind and I fell on my back. A dark, human-like silhouette stood above me and he/she/it impaled me through my chest with the biggest and longest knife I ever saw. I woke up in complete shock.

I've been thinking about it for a long time.


----------



## meandernorth

Odd dream. I was trying to return something to a store but couldn't fit all the parts back in the box.


----------



## borntodie19

I was walking down the facade of a building with a friend lol


----------



## burgerchuckie

I can't remember the details but it was terrifying :afr


----------



## Nicole G

My dream was pretty weird. I was on a fast roller coaster and did have the seatbelt on (usually that wouldn't happen) but I had other items around me that I had to try to keep from falling off the ride. The roller coaster never seemed to end.


----------



## Shameful

I was playing a video game where I was the player character, and I went into a night club but the controls were clunky and I kept bumping into people, so I went to the bathroom but the bathroom door took me to my apartment, except in the middle of my apartment there was a patch of grass and a farmer raking it, and then I went up to the roof and there was a lawn sprinkler on the roof that shot me, and then I jumped off the roof and woke up. So that was ****ing crazy, and I'm replaying it in my head over and over to figure it out.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Vague recollection of my dream from a few nights - involved affirmation of gender identity by my mum, mainly. 

A dream indeed.


----------



## Nicole G

Can't remember my dream from last night but wanted to share some of my common dreams. One is being in a dirty house or walking through what it seems to be a never ending house. Also I would dream about a darkened room, there will be a lot of lamps but they don't work.


----------



## blue2

Last fragment of a dream I can remember, me and some other people where trying catch a giant rat, we finally caught it but it escaped and everyone realised it was a sheep all along so we left it alone...:um..I have a lot of dreams I don't remember though should write them down as soon as I wake up..


----------



## SD92

I had two last night.

In the first one, I was watching a football match, went into another room of my house, and saw a girl I knew from school sitting there for some unexplained reason. I talked to her for a bit and then woke up.

In the second one, I was walking around town when I saw five people lying on the floor being treated by paramedics. I asked someone what happened, apparently a biker had seen a teacher he hated from school and drove into him on the pavement.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe

A few nights ago, I dreamt that my baby daddy and I were together and he was fooling around with girls behind my back. When I confronted him, he was so nonchalant that we broke up with me being 6 months pregnant. I woke up so hurt, I actually thought about slapping him.

Anyways, this video made my day


----------



## mattmc

This girl was resting on me which sounds nice but her hair being all over my face was hard to acclimate too lol.

Then later I have these cards that I've set on fire before. There some special kind of cards meant for that purpose. But now I can't get them to blaze again. A girl, maybe the someone from before, is watching me. Even though I fail at it she seems to have some kind of crush on me. My dreams are obviously not subject to reality. When I'm leaving I abruptly give her a half-hug because I feel a bit guilty about going like that... and because I wanted to.


----------



## redstar312

I was at work.

Which really pissed me off because then I woke up and had to go to work_ again_.


----------



## Ladysoul

It was quite surreal. My grandmother passed in my dream, & then I resuscitated her back to life. ^_^


----------



## romeoindespair

I was on this weird gameshow (I think) The floors were black marble and the walls were peach with a big giant wheel in the center (like the wheel of fortunate). But then there was these naked girls standing around the entire thing. 

Thats all I remember. After I woke up


----------



## TabbyTab

Last night I had a dream I had a daughter, like an infant and she was so pretty and she looked just like me, and like 3 other friends of mine who I don't even talk to anymore or I don't know well had kids too and we were all like congratulating eachother lol. It was a sweet dream tho c:


----------



## Cooley Shy

Had a dream twice this week that I was screaming and cursing at my mom's ex-boyfriend smh. Might be due to some repressed hatred for the dude or something. He is an ***.


----------



## BackToThePast

I was Medieval era knight in chain mail armor, fired up and ready for battle. There was a squire giving a speech prior to the fight, and at the end I commented "Jolly good show, chap", even though it wasn't a show. I wasn't even British. Then we all screamed and ran into the battlefield, amongst raining guts and arrows. I got my head smooshed like raspberries.


----------



## Blue Dino

Went back in time to when I was 10. All of my childhood friends from that age, and my cousins at that age was there having a birthday party for someone and eating cake, playing with balloons. Then we all ran to some grass field at a nearby park and played ultimate frisbee and tag. I was so darn happy and fill with joy without any worries. There was also some weird ambient music playing in the background. 

Then I woke up. Remembering the dream, I came to realize all of those childhood friends and cousins in that dream, I have now long lost touch with, with the exception of my fiance. I began to become depressed and ended up staying in bed for two more hours trying to sleep off the bad feeling.


----------



## Nicole G

I can't really recall my dream from last night. I know I didn't like it though and it was one of those dreams where every time I would wake up then fall back asleep hoping the dream would go away, the same dream would continue. Was annoying and didn't sleep that great because of it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

helicopter crash into a building... very vague but that was what happened. I was not on the helicopter i was not injured .


----------



## Kalliber

I was a dog xD


----------



## m21

I don't remember last night, but the night before I dreamt that my Astronomy teacher (who I'm extremely attracted to) and I had a magnificent conversation and we were actually clicking and then I was about to leave (because that's actually how I flirt irl.. just leave bc i feel too awkward) and he called me back and asked for my phone number and I remember specifically thinking "wow, I bet his penis is perfect." 

It was weird and wonderful and has only made me love him more.


----------



## Razin

Last one I remember was about me running away from the police I guess because I just was arrested and got sent to jail about a week ago. Horrible experience.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It was last night. It wasn't a dream, it was a nightmare. I was a schoolboy and we were visiting some archeological site. Then these creatures came out of a well and started chasing us. We ran and i woke up!


----------



## uziq

My family and I were in some terrible Detroit suburb in the middle of the night. We were on somebody's front lawn, for some reason. I had a gun, which I constantly kept trying to make sure was loaded, and whenever somebody would drive by I would worry they would try and shoot us. Nobody ever did though.


----------



## RubixQ

I was on a bus talking to my mum and before I can get off the driver closes the door and sets off. I argue with him and some unseen woman about being unemployed I think. I then see the bus from the third person like from a video game as it goes about all these twisted and turning roads. 

I get off at my stop chatting to a blond woman whom I thought was the person I was arguing with. Back home my mum says she can see a spot on me.

As things get intense her alarm wakes me up. Very weird.


----------



## SD92

I dreamt that someone knocked on the front door in the middle of the night. I looked out of the letterbox to see a young man stood there. I asked him he wanted but he didn't hear me. After a while he left.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night i went back to visit my old high school and it had completely changed , i was sent to east block and it had been replaced by a canteen instead.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Last one I remember, a giant was killing Dante from Devil May Cry (which I haven't played). He tore off one of his arms and one of his legs, and tore the flesh from the bone. Typically, I was a bystander to this but I think I got different camera views. Wth subconscious, y u show me dis? Why do I keep getting violent dreams when my everyday is hardly stressful at all?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dreamed I had a headache. I woke up and it wasn't a dream.


----------



## ImBrittany

I dreamt that I was dating/had a life with a person that I know from a sas Skype group. It was weird, I have absolutely zero feelings for him in real life, but in the dream, we had kids and everything


----------



## FreshPrince

^^^ that's odd.

Just had a dream that I was with some friends? walking or hiking through some woods or a jungle, and we came across a black panther? and a few of her cubs. Then they chased us through the woods/jungle. When they caught up with us, I woke up. One of the little ones had jumped on one of my buddies? by that time. I don't think much of it now, but it seemed more intense during the dream.


----------



## Tanairy

i don't remember  I'm trying to think of it!


----------



## CWe

About a person that i admire. Pretty nice!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dreamt I was working alone in the liquor store, that it was crazy busy & that none of the machines were working right. People were getting so angry & upset with me as the line grew & I couldn't get through to my manager or anyone else that could help. I woke with the mob seeming on the verge of rushing me


----------



## BackToThePast

Two days ago I had a dream that I showed my brother this game I created. Yesterday I showed him the game. The prophecy has been fulfilled.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko

I dreamt that my sister passed away, and didn't know of it till her funeral was done. I was really sad, and I thought of her for most of the rest of the dream, imagining her standing on this one escalator while I wait her on the other floor like I always used to, and thought of how I used to work part time promoting the things she used to sell.

She's still alive today thank gosh.


----------



## Fairykins

I dreamt I was becoming a model and got paid $800 in advance for doing nothing.
If only it was real...


----------



## gamerkid72

The girl that I like talks to me.


----------



## BackToThePast

I was sitting in my room smoking an e-cig, citrus flavored, that emitted purple smoke.


----------



## peachypeach

i only have nightmares. i hate sleeping now


----------



## brothersport

I never remember my dreams.
The last dream I remember was from a few months ago: me chasing an adorable cute mini pig who had a injured, and bloody nose.


----------



## Blue Dino

I intentionally ditched my doctor's appointment that I have been desperate for, just so I can go into a public restroom stall to fall asleep in, while paying some lady to go with me into the stall to blow me with a hair dryer while I fall asleep. On my way out of the restroom, Deadmau5 wearing in mouse head was standing near the restroom sink playing with starfishes.


----------



## SD92

Last night, I dreamt I was back in school. I was supposed to go to a History lesson, but I stood outside the door talking to someone I'd never met before. Then I went into the classroom at the end of the lesson. The teacher started shouting at me, and I woke up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I dreamt I was in Cuba with some kind of tour group & randomly Raul Castro came over to me, hugged me & began taking me on a private tour. It was cool as first but then I did something I was unaware of to piss him off. He proceeded to leave me alone as he took off with his entourage. I tried to find my original tour group but nobody in the building would help me at all. Eventually I began to get paranoid & ran into some other people trying to escape. We made a run for it & found ourselves with 2 options. I chose option 2 & it was the wrong one. Some kind of giant flattening device was coming toward me & I couldn't get back out of the room. As it started to crush me I woke up.

My dreams are weird I know


----------



## BackToThePast

Here's an odd one...I ate my dog's chewed up plush toy, munched on it until it was grounded up like oatmeal. I felt it squirming in my mouth, spit it out onto my hands, and saw it magically restructure itself.


----------



## Nicole G

I dreamt that I took my meds and I started hallucinating.


----------



## Ender

I dreamed I ate a giant marshmallow. When I woke up I couldn't find my pillow.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

somewhat of a horrible dream. Me and the rest of my family, were stuck onside our house. it was windy and snowing heavily outside, very dark the atmosphere was foreboding. 

the country had been over run and invaded by terrorists, ( Islamic ones) basically to kill the population here. and they dressed entirely in black, so they looked like executioners. ..we fretted about filling many empty juice bottles to stock up in water, and we were expecting the electricity to be cut.

there was a figure of the all in black outside out door, at first he put some propaganda leaflets through the door. but soon after this more terrorists in black and masks turned up and were trying to get in,. clearly they had guns.

they could not get in, but then the started ramming the wall and the front windows with a big black jeep, and the windows and wall began to bend and flex in. it was pretty scared,. Mom just sat on the sofa however, mostly no seemingly bothered at all and said... '' just grab the first one by the throat and squeeze it ; !.... luckily at this point I woke up..... Not a nightmare, bit a little disturbing....


----------



## kivi

I was in the theater building. There were other people. I was watching something. Then people started to run. I saw a black cat (looked like my cat). The cat was attacking other people (I think cat had rabies virus). I went near to the cat and touched (I don't know why I touched). The cat bit me. I started crying in my dream and begged my parents to take me to the hospital. They said "No, there is no need to go there." I thought I was going to die.
I think I had this dream because I was obsessed with diseases that time. I was researching information about random diseases. I watched some videos about rabies (I don't think they were nice ).


----------



## Fairykins

I had a dream Pewdiepie, a few other youtubers and myself went on a road trip and made videos together. He was actually really nice in-dream-person. 

I think it means I've been watching too much youtube :s


----------



## GGTFM

Cuddling with my girlfriend, it was a nice dream


----------



## BackToThePast

I was in a desert-like region and stumbled upon a wooden fortress. I went in unannounced and met this guy who was the sole occupant. We were talking and the subject of genders came up. He didn't believe transgender people existed. Great, just what I wanted in a dream, to be stuck out in the middle of nowhere with no one but a warped mind. So yeah, that was a one of a kind debate that I hopefully will not have to reenact in real life.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Last one that I remember was a strangely feel-good dream. I think I was working at a bookstore with a nun and she wondered out loud if she would be allowed to... I don't remember, pursue some interest. I told her to go ask the Pope, who was right in the next building and I'd seen him earlier.


----------



## illachick

Last dream I had was of some weird human sized ladybug that opened up my bedroom window to let itself out, creepiest thing ever. My last awesome dream was a few days ago when a celebrity crush kissed me on my neck and I almost exploded in ecstasy. I woke up very happy.


----------



## hazel22

I had a dream that one of my old friends had the same problems that I did and was able to express them. Probably because I'm ashamed of my problems and can't talk to people, someone else having them made it okay for me to express it in the dream.


----------



## Shameful

Last night I had a dream with so many weird elements. 

>I was a professional swimmer in a swimming competition, which is weird because I'm not even sure I can still swim it's been so long.

>When I went to get ready, somehow my whole dream world was tilted a little bit so I had trouble standing, like the ground was on a slant, but only for me, and this didn't strike me as weird.

>When I did the dive into the water I floated for like 15 seconds before getting in the water. Then after I clearly lost the race the announcer said "well she shouldn't have taken such a big jump, way too much vertical on that dive cost her a lot of time." There was also almost no swimming, the jump took me basically all the way to other end. Again I didn't even see this as being strange.


----------



## Depo

The last dream I had I was in a fictional world, like and island. Some kind of wizard unleashed some kind of monsters and ninjas frm his basement. In that moment I was in my bedroom, with a friend. Then 2 of the assassins got into our house. And it was time to fight, I chose to have the sword and gave the maze to my friend.

After fighting with the sword against my enemy, and piercing him on the chest, he fell onto a table. I sat on him and told him "I'm going to behead you, say you're last words" and he said "I want to live". Then I beheaded him, like cutting a piece of meat around his neck. Then I put his head on the table and went to the bathroom. I washed my blood-stained hands in the bathroom, then i remembered my friend was still fighting outside, so I went out running in order to help him. 

After going downstairs a ninja came my way and I pierced him with my sword. Then I woke up. It might sound sick, but it felt pretty good beheading that piece of ****.


----------



## Kevin001

I was drowning in a huge body of water.


----------



## hazel22

I woke up remembering that I murdered a lot of people in it and people were murdering me


----------



## dc634

I haven't had a recollection of a dream in a really really long time. Every once in awhile I guess I'll have a very minor one but other than that, no clue.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

In the last one I remember, the toilet had backed up and all the water had frozen, and there was a lot of it. I could see partially-digested food in the ice. My dad brought a rake to break the ice.


----------



## kivi

I accidentally bought two cappuccinos and person at the cash register was my biology teacher.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

It was a bit odd.

For some reason I was visiting a new Middle-Eastern dictator. I was there with my Mum and Barack Obama. It was all very tense because Obama wasn't allowed to have any security and we were all unsure of what was going to happen.


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

I had a dream about giraffes for some reason???


----------



## Blue Dino

At my friend's house looking for her bathroom. I got lost in her house when I found a briefcase full of cash. I took it and she caught me. She chased me and I jumped out of a balcony to escape, only to realize her balcony is off a tall cliff. I woke up.


----------



## pocketbird

Sprinting for energy in Warframe, way to use that energy was by pressing down on my lower ladyparts ?? ha ha 

and Oo worth remembering forever: being on the most wanted list (i am a witch apparently) then giving myself up in order for this really attractive policeman to notice my existence.. and in the car ride he cups my left butt cheek ~ best dream ever!


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream that i got banned of this site.


----------



## SD92

I dreamt I was sat at a table in the middle of summer talking with some people I knew in school (Well, they were talking and I was listening). Then I got up and saw one my old teachers playing the guitar. I watched, but started to sneak away so he didn't see me.


----------



## Evo1114

I've been on some codeine cough medicine all week, so I've been having weird ones. I hate explaining stuff, so I'll just say they have been weird and very vivid.


----------



## Kevin001

Drowning in a big body of water.


----------



## vanessat

I dreamt my toilet overflooded and drowned me in the toilet toom.. WORST DREAM EVER...


----------



## shelbster18

One with a spider in it. That's all I remember.


----------



## W2G

my dream was really weird its the only reason i remember it. 
everything was bright pink (i hate pink) flashing strobe lights maybe TV's surrounding me as far as the eye can see. each tv had different things on them. i think they were things have done ...but when i tried to look at any of the tv's a stupid talking fish got in my way. 
no matter what i did the fish would not go away..the details get a bit fuzzy but, the end there were fish hooks digging into my body arms legs back. then water filled the room and i couldn't breath. and as the blackness started to come as i breathed my last breath, i woke up..... so yea freaky dream.....


----------



## Famous

Dreamed that I got my old house back .


----------



## copper

Standing on outside of step of a building watching a passenger train go by. I imagine it was a train depot. I never got on the train, but it seems I was waiting for it to pass in order to be able to get across the tracks to the other side. I have no other what this could mean? But I know that the pending retirement of my supervisor has been on my mind lately. He said he was thinking about retiring next year. Since I am his assistant I don't know where this leaves me? The agency may give me the walking papers since I don't have a Masters degree.


----------



## beffa

i was out shopping with 2 of my friends and i was trying to tell them something but i can't remember what it was?????


----------



## lifeimpossible123

this thread name should be changed to "what is the last dream you remember". because wether you remember it or not you still dream when you are asleep. it is a fact that people forget 90% of their dreams after 5 minutes of waking up. (my opnion)


----------



## TheAmorri

I was an apprentice chef at a run-down pub in my last dream. I only thought to mention this here as the head chef was Merl from The Walking Dead and he made me fight the other apprentices for a job placement. It was just mental .. Thanks Mirtazipine and pressures of finding a job xD


----------



## kivi

I was sitting outside around a table with other people at night. Then a slight woman figure appeared (she was wearing a long white dress) and she came closer. We started to run away. These people said she came here to steal our stuffs. It was scary and felt so real. I think I screamed when I was sleeping.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

(This one's not for kids, or those of gentle disposition.)

Well, this last dream was... not nice. I was in some school or college environment (not a familiar one) and an orgy had broken out. I don't remember the first part of the dream but apparently I decided despite my insecurity to have a go at taking part. I'm not sure how aroused I was, I was probably more curious than anything, and didn't want to miss out. I was in a shower area and I noticed this girl standing alone in the corner. I don't remember exactly but I think we were both in some state of undress, and neither of us had a partner. So I awkwardly stood there near her, arms crossed as usual, just not knowing how to proceed. I shot occasional sideways glances at her so I guess I made my interest known in my own awkward way. After a little while of this, she finally broke the silence, saying something along these lines in an apologetic tone: 'Sorry... my friends say you're ugly and I'd disagree, but you have this whole... hostile attitude.' I solemnly nodded my assent, told her I understood, and basically stormed out of the room. Then I remembered I'd left some clothes in there and I had to prolong the awkwardness by going past her again to get them.

Heh, what can I say about this one... my dreams are often incomprehensible but here, my sleeping mind went straight for the gutpunch with no subtlety. And the thing is, it's probably realistic in how I'd completely anticipate the rejection to the point where it couldn't hurt me much. You know, if I actually took a chance. It also ties into probably my worst fear when it comes to personal relations - that I'll find someone I feel connection with and who sees something good in me, but still get rejected. Sexual dreams are unusual for me, but I don't think the sex was the point here anyway, if dreams have a point.


----------



## uziq

My mom and stepdad from like 7-8 years ago got back together. He was driving us somewhere but we got in a car accident and he ended up dying. My mom and I had to walk back home through some rainforest, and ended up having to shelter in a cave for the night. The cave ended up getting completely flooded, all the way to the ceiling. There was nothing we could do.

;_;


----------



## zoslow

I used to get alot of surreal dreams from my meds. Last night i dreamt i met an old friend and he said he was getting so much women. And i was skeptical and thought he was exaggerating. And then there was some other friends there and they were acting all weird. Suddenly my friend threw some liquid into my eyes.I got pissed off and was gonna beat himup when he told me to chill and that the liquid was actually something that made one irresistable to women. That it was how he got so much women and that i should thank him hahaha.

Well weird but beats more creepy dreams.like that time i saw a horse bite off a mans legs.


----------



## Dilweedle

I dreamt I was a vampire hobo who hitched a ride on a train with some kid I had adopted or something. All we had was $20 and a bag with a PS3 in it, and we were riding through the forest on our way to south america to buy a house. The kid threw the $20 off the train for some reason and then the train turned into a tour bus. The bus stopped near a hiking trail so everyone could get off and have a picnic, so we walked back down the trail to search for the $20 and met some hikers. We only found about $5 and then the dream skipped to us arriving at the house, so I left the kid there with the ps3 while I went out job-hunting. 

I just walked around and didn't really find anything, so once it started getting dark I walked through a McDonalds drive-thru and spent the $5 on two chicken sandwiches and some fries, then I headed home. I walked in and handed the kid a sandwich and the fries but he was acting weird and kept looking at the door to the attic. So I walked over to it and about that time some werewolves burst out of it and we beat the **** out of eachother. I managed to scare them off but they ripped my shirt and got blood all over it. So my dream ended with me sitting in the bathtub being sad that my only pair of clothes was ruined and worried no one would hire me because of it, and not being able to buy more because I spent all my money on McDonalds.


----------



## East

I had that dream again where "bread" is synonymous with "good"

"how was your day?"

"bread"


----------



## Cmasch

Not safe for post, NSFP lmao


----------



## Imbored21

I was playing maplestory. Then I went to class and had sex with some blonde girl.


----------



## RiversEdge

vanessat said:


> I dreamt my toilet overflooded and drowned me in the toilet toom.. WORST DREAM EVER...


I'm sorry to say, but this made me laugh. ._.
The drowning part was not funny though...


----------



## i suck at life

i had a dream that i was trying to hide this guy i used to like, up in a tree...very weird lol


----------



## Tario23

I got shot in the leg?


----------



## Kevin001

My Aunt really needed money because she was about to get evicted so I said be my sex slave for the night and I'll give you a grand. She agreed and she performed well and she got the money, she said she would do it again if she had to.


----------



## millenniumman75

Imbored21 said:


> I was playing maplestory. Then I went to class and had sex with some blonde girl.


In class? What was the class?

I like to do dream analysis. :lol

I woke up from one this morning and got nothing out of it but the number 2. I had to look it up. It's either double good or double bad......or I am not alone. :stu :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> My Aunt really needed money because she was about to get evicted so I said be my sex slave for the night and I'll give you a grand. She agreed and she performed well and she got the money, she said she would do it again if she had to.


I hope this was only a dream :afr


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope this was only a dream :afr


yea, :haha


----------



## Imbored21

millenniumman75 said:


> In class? What was the class?
> 
> I like to do dream analysis. :lol
> 
> I woke up from one this morning and got nothing out of it but the number 2. I had to look it up. It's either double good or double bad......or I am not alone. :stu :lol


Lol the dream left my memory.


----------



## millenniumman75

Imbored21 said:


> Lol the dream left my memory.


That's how it usually works .
I woke up with a panic attack this morning and nothing but a number 2 in my mind. I can't even remember the dream! :rain


----------



## monotonous

i was a hot white guy and went to the mall with my cute gf


----------



## SmartCar

I had a dream last night about a series of things.. the usual recurring dream of my elementary school + childhood, a girl in my class (when she was elementary school age) then in the dream was the general area of where i live.. it was weird cuz, my school strangely wasn't far from a border with Mexico:um .. which is funny, since i live no where near there :lol in another part of my dream.. i was walking by a farm, that was on a steep hill with a lot of trees, & i chased a horse up the hill.. & even felt winded in the dream :lol & then i woke up.. & as of recently i've had a few dreams about _Emma Stone_.


----------



## Mxx1

Weird dream. Was yesterday and something with penguins and a carousel. It was also extremely long, i don't remember it clearly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Everywhere I went people I knew were telling me all the flaws in my character, I couldn't escape it anywhere, was pretty daunting & yet when I woke it still seemed almost better than real life. Pretty sad really


----------



## kivi

I was in a market with my geography teacher. I chose 4 bottles of cold tea and junk foods. My teacher paid for these. Then I saw her husband and her son (I have never seen them in real life). I learned that it was her husband's birthday.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Wow, it's been a while since I've been on these boards! Who remembers me?

I dreamt that I got Dave Mustaine's phone number. I called but no answer. Then, while walking in front of oncoming traffic, I fall. When I try to get up, my phone rings and it's him. We talked for a few minutes. I was mighty pissed when I woke up!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I was going to rob a bank. In my town, . But first i had to disable the alarm,

so i went up climbing up a pole outside the bank and tried to undo a couple of bolts from there using a spanner. One nut was easy to remove the other was difficult.

after about 5 to 10 minutes of doign this in broad daylight. I think I managed it.

when I climbed down, 2 Chinese women.... who were bank security, and dressed in bright yellow reflective security uniform got hold of me, and tried to pull me into the bank. both women seemed the same age and about my age too. 

at first i struggled with then, but one of them seems to take an attractive liking to me.

Then, suddenly she was in a sexy sorta black dress. She was kissing me passionately a lot... but..... she had not good teeth... and I found her mouth r unattractive. she kissed at me passionately, felt me up. I half liked it ... and half wished she looked a lot better .

I was siting next to her on a sofa and there was some other really nice woman with brunette hair and a black dress.... her I did fancy!! But I was being smothered with passion kisses by the Chinese woman LOL. 

I think I woke up not long after. 
it was strangely pleasant and weird at the same time ! haha


----------



## East

omg I dreamt last night that the boy I like let me sit in the same seat as him and I love hugging people so ofc I hugged him for like six seconds and he was blushing so much it was so cute then i woke up at three in the morning

only eight more days till prom haaaa


----------



## SmartCar

I had a dream while napping, a few days ago.. of someone about to be murdered:um .. but i didn't see the murder though, i felt it.. if that makes sense.. i was in an auditorium, kinda stage like, the seats were red, & there was a stage.. it's kinda blurry now, but there was a man, with a tuxedo, receding brown hair, that was longish & a beard, he was kinda stocky also.. but i knew something bad was gonna happen to him, then next thing i know.. i'm running out of the auditorium towards a backdoor that leads to what looks like a staircase of some kind, & then i woke up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I had a dream last night that I was with my mom, sister, and girlfriend in hollywood and for some reason I had to go back home because I forgot something. On the way to my car I had to stop at a bathroom next to a donut shop and Gordon Ramsey was working there. He started yelling at me to make an order while I was on the toilet ( which were in the lobby along with all the normal chairs for some reason ). I just told him to give me whatever he wanted and he brought me these gourmet fruit and ice cream filled donuts while was on the toilet.


----------



## NadineKite06

That this teacher (on whom I had a crush in school) was killed.


----------



## HenDoggy

I was in South Korea, and I was in a hotel with many attractive women. Then I went upstairs and their was a beautiful chick there. I asked what she was doing and she said she was about to go to bed. She then went inside her room and lay in bed. I woke up after that. I wonder what this all means hahaha :stu


----------



## Cashel

I beat a horse to death with a bar of soap in a sock

It was really traumatizing...


----------



## mysterymachine

My parents and I were walking through town where we live, when there is a big celebration thing going on. We meet up with a guy who asks us if we are interested in traveling back in time to change something we regret about the past. We say that yes, we are interested in that. So he tells us to go to sleep, and in the dream we have, it will be us actually traveling back through time. 

We go to sleep. We are taken back probably 20 years into the past. Everything there is like sepia tone with a little bit of color here and there. We see what the town looked like when i was really young. We walk through there. The same celebration thing is going on again, though this one is 20 years ago. While we are walking, we see a much younger version of my dad, sitting down. I think about what bad things might happen if they met each other. To my surprise, my mom and dad actually said hi to him and waved, and he said hi and waved back. So i did the same. I said "I love you!" I don't know why i said that. I don't think he knew who i was or who my parents were. I wanted to stay and talk to him, but my parents kept walking, well aware of the risk. So i kept walking too. Shortly after that, i saw a big red button. It said, "press this button to change the world." I didn't touch it though. We kept walking until we got to where we wanted. Which i don't remember. Then we woke up.

When we woke up, we were in town again, but this time i noticed that my mom and dad were carrying saws. I asked them why they had those with them and why they would need them. They said it was necessary in this day and age, to defend themselves. They asked me why i didn't have mine with me. Then i noticed that there are lots of other people in town that are wielding other weapons (not guns though) and fighting and being reallly violent to each other. I realized that something is really wrong and that we must have really messed something up when we went back in time. I ran home as fast as i could, to call a mental help counselor, and to try to find something to carry around for self defense. 

When i got to my counselor, i asked her, what is going on, why are people like this. She explained to me that some kid named Joey made it all happen unintentionally when he pressed a red button. He thought it would be good to make a change in the world, but he didn't know what the change was going to be, and he never intended anything horrible like that to happen. I asked her how a red button could make everyone go violent against each other. She said that a red button like that appears every time someone uses time travel, each button having a random effect that would make a huge change in the timeline which you belong to. I asked her, "What if i go back in time to before Joey pressed the button, and destroyed the button so that he could never press the button?" She said, "That would work, but then there would be another button somewhere that would create a different change, and you would also have to destroy that before anyone else can touch it." 

I go back home, with the idea of meeting with the guy who can take us back into the past. I didn't lock the door in the house, because i didn't think anyone would come here and attack. I was wrong though. I heard footsteps from someone who doesn't live here. I tell my mom and dad to run upstairs to the bedroom as fast as they can. I follow. I think that the bedroom is going to have a lot of nice locks on it, but it has no lock at all. So i have to deal with the people who are after us. There are two women attacking us. One of them is wielding an axe, and the other one has a giant razorblade. The girl with the giant razorblade goes after me first. "Why are you doing this?" I ask. They don't answer. I easily get the razorblade out of her hands, and slice her up to death, because i can't think of any other way to stop them. I am really horrified at what i had just done. Then the girl with the axe starts swinging her axe at me. I try to attack her with the razorblade too, but she is so fast and good at evading, that i cannot even hit her once. Her axe comes right at me, looking like it's gonna hit me for sure. That's when i woke up for real. I had a strange feeling all over my body when i woke up.


----------



## Blue Dino

Voluntarily played Russian Roulette with someone.


----------



## SmartCar

mysterymachine said:


> My parents and I were walking through town where we live, when there is a big celebration thing going on. We meet up with a guy who asks us if we are interested in traveling back in time to change something we regret about the past. We say that yes, we are interested in that. So he tells us to go to sleep, and in the dream we have, it will be us actually traveling back through time.
> 
> We go to sleep. We are taken back probably 20 years into the past. Everything there is like sepia tone with a little bit of color here and there. We see what the town looked like when i was really young. We walk through there. The same celebration thing is going on again, though this one is 20 years ago. While we are walking, we see a much younger version of my dad, sitting down. I think about what bad things might happen if they met each other. To my surprise, my mom and dad actually said hi to him and waved, and he said hi and waved back. So i did the same. I said "I love you!" I don't know why i said that. I don't think he knew who i was or who my parents were. I wanted to stay and talk to him, but my parents kept walking, well aware of the risk. So i kept walking too. Shortly after that, i saw a big red button. It said, "press this button to change the world." I didn't touch it though. We kept walking until we got to where we wanted. Which i don't remember. Then we woke up.
> 
> When we woke up, we were in town again, but this time i noticed that my mom and dad were carrying saws. I asked them why they had those with them and why they would need them. They said it was necessary in this day and age, to defend themselves. They asked me why i didn't have mine with me. Then i noticed that there are lots of other people in town that are wielding other weapons (not guns though) and fighting and being reallly violent to each other. I realized that something is really wrong and that we must have really messed something up when we went back in time. I ran home as fast as i could, to call a mental help counselor, and to try to find something to carry around for self defense.
> 
> When i got to my counselor, i asked her, what is going on, why are people like this. She explained to me that some kid named Joey made it all happen unintentionally when he pressed a red button. He thought it would be good to make a change in the world, but he didn't know what the change was going to be, and he never intended anything horrible like that to happen. I asked her how a red button could make everyone go violent against each other. She said that a red button like that appears every time someone uses time travel, each button having a random effect that would make a huge change in the timeline which you belong to. I asked her, "What if i go back in time to before Joey pressed the button, and destroyed the button so that he could never press the button?" She said, "That would work, but then there would be another button somewhere that would create a different change, and you would also have to destroy that before anyone else can touch it."
> 
> I go back home, with the idea of meeting with the guy who can take us back into the past. I didn't lock the door in the house, because i didn't think anyone would come here and attack. I was wrong though. I heard footsteps from someone who doesn't live here. I tell my mom and dad to run upstairs to the bedroom as fast as they can. I follow. I think that the bedroom is going to have a lot of nice locks on it, but it has no lock at all. So i have to deal with the people who are after us. There are two women attacking us. One of them is wielding an axe, and the other one has a giant razorblade. The girl with the giant razorblade goes after me first. "Why are you doing this?" I ask. They don't answer. I easily get the razorblade out of her hands, and slice her up to death, because i can't think of any other way to stop them. I am really horrified at what i had just done. Then the girl with the axe starts swinging her axe at me. I try to attack her with the razorblade too, but she is so fast and good at evading, that i cannot even hit her once. Her axe comes right at me, looking like it's gonna hit me for sure. That's when i woke up for real. I had a strange feeling all over my body when i woke up.


Whoa interesting.. & very descriptive.. this must have been a very vivid dream, people always say that our dreams having meanings, not all though usually, maybe this one means something? very consistent & everything, most dreams have random storylines, or pop-ups.. this one stayed quite the same so far.. hmm very scary:afr & creepy especially the ending of the dream, i've had realistic dreams.. but never to the point of feeling a physical aftermath from it apart from sweating.


----------



## RestlessNative

The last dream I can remember well was the one I had the night before Easter, when I finally got to sleep after hours of tossing and turning in unreasonable excitement.

*Jesus himself* was baptizing One Direction and I. But Zayn was absent. :no
The baptism required us to snort pepper before jumping into the water.

(This was just one part of a ridiculously long and eventful dream.)


----------



## romeoindespair

I was at the edge looking down a hill at a lush green lake filled with trees. I went down toward the lake and all the trees turned dead/ the ground turned gray/ and the water turned muddy and dark

I ended up getting scared and walking back


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The liquor store was overrun with rowdy youths that pressed me to the point of having to kick them out


----------



## mysterymachine

SmartCar said:


> Whoa interesting.. & very descriptive.. this must have been a very vivid dream, people always say that our dreams having meanings, not all though usually, maybe this one means something? very consistent & everything, most dreams have random storylines, or pop-ups.. this one stayed quite the same so far.. hmm very scary:afr & creepy especially the ending of the dream, i've had realistic dreams.. but never to the point of feeling a physical aftermath from it apart from sweating.


Yeah! I usually never remember much about my dreams after i wake up, or even remember if i dreamed at all or not. But with that one, i remembered pretty much everything really well. There's probably some meaning in there somewhere, for my unconscious mind to come up with somethign like that. And i remember that even though it was really vivid, i was well aware that it was a dream, and during the more fun parts of the dream, before everything turned bad, i was like "this is one of the coolest dreams, i hope i will always remember it." The feeling after waking up was kind of like a good orgasm. (don't think i've ever woke up feeling that before)

But, when i have dreams about other stuff that would never really happen, like my ability to fly, or my public nudity, those always seem so real to me while i'm dreaming and i confuse it for real life a lot. Lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

I was back in middle school, and for some reason, was tasked to help the lunch ladies for the cafeteria help prep the food every Saturday and Sunday afternoon. The place where I have to go prep the food happens to be at a townhouse I lived for two years during college, with my college housemates still living there when I am helping the lunch ladies prep.


----------



## vanilla90

Being attacked by lions :O


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

I was at a fast food restaurant and the cashiers turned into werewolves. I ran out and went into a building, there was a meeting going on and they were talking in another language, then it skipped to me reading a book and all I remember was the word "rapture"


----------



## uziq

I woke up in my bedroom, looked outside my window and my neighbors garage was on fire. Then I went to leave my room and the rest of the house was on fire.

not cool


----------



## mysterymachine

It was at my high school. I was a student and Lord Voldemort was attacking the school, but nobody believed me except one girl. So she said that if i want to help, then i need to steal a piece of cake from the school kitchen, and not let voldemort see me do it. Cause apparently cake is powerful against voldemort. So i went into the kitchen, pretending to be one of the workers. They knew i didn't work there though, but they said i should look around at the foods. There was all kinds of easter foods and even easter candy, set up really nice, but i could not find any cake. There was a bunch of little kids there, and they asked me if i was the easter bunny. So i pretended to be the easter bunny for them.


----------



## Kevin001

I was trapped on an airplane and the whole time all I could think about is how worried my mom must be that I didn't make it home yet...... some weird s***. Plus the pilot let me stay with him until we landed.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I wish I remember to write down all the dreams I had the past two weeks. They all played out like a movie written and directed on acid.


----------



## mysterymachine

I adopted a tiny grey tabby female kitten, because there was this cat that came here all the time who had kittens, and i was allowed to keep one kitten. The cat i already have liked the kitten.


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Bambi ate my toes'

A compulsive gambler betting on horses watches his horse lose, some guys in fedoras and trench coats walk up behind him "Fancy seeing you here, Frankie".. In the next frame Franky is on the ground screaming with two bloody stumps where his toes used to be. Trench coat man has a deer on a leash, stroking it's nape as it gnaws on something kinda tough. Franky continues screaming "MY TOES, MY FAWKIN TOES"..


----------



## SD92

I was back in school, we are standing up for some reason. The teacher gave someone a telling off for some reason, then I walked over to the back of the classroom and they started shouting at me, I shouted back, and then I woke up.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I had 20 euros in my hand, and was wandering a city on a rainy day looking for a game store like some game-shopping fiend. Some places had an unnatural tint to them. Others gave me unpleasant flashbacks. It was one of the last dreams, so it was pretty vivid but the scenario was more realistic than most of my dreams.

A false awakening. I looked at my hand, and saw a nightcrawler coming out of a small hole. I pulled it out painlessly, but soon another one started coming out. After 2 or 3 of these, it was tapeworms instead.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Last few nights seemed to have something to do with dogs. Then I start shaking during REM/paralysis and see black mist.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was at a mall strolling about when I ran into a cute gal I knew. There were little things I found annoying about her but we sat down to chat & it was going really well. A couple guy sat opposite us and began harassing her so I stood in to defend her. They were amused by this and gave me looks that indicated they thought the would destroy me in a fight. Suddenly we were in a secluded area so I told my friend to run for help/to safety as I cracked one of the guys in the jaw for trying to touch her. He took off after her as I turned to the remaining guy. The fighting ensued with me starting the shots but they only seem to make him laugh at first. It wasn't inspiring but I was in it then. He began to get me pretty good but at a certain point the survival instinct kicked in & I was giving as good as I got. It was really weird because it was all happening in a sort of blurred slow motion. Finally I landed a decisive blow in that he went reeling back holding his face and it allowed me to knock him down where I began kicking him in the head. I didn't stop until he was dead either. I was covered in blood an exhausted rage as I landed the last blow and then I woke up. I don't know what happened to my friend, if the other guy had caught her, or if she'd found the mall security in time. The dream was intense


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't recall where I was but there were a bunch of people about and this attractive Asian gal took notice of my solitude and before I knew it we were making out like mad. When she finally let me come up for air she said I should meet her at a club later that night. Then I was walking around downtown toward the club and I woke up


----------



## Ashley123

I was a guy and walking through the city centre with people, I think they were my family. I lost them and found a new family to walk with but then one of the members of my first family found me... It all made more sense in the dream.


----------



## Ashley123

DarrellLicht said:


> Last few nights seemed to have something to do with dogs. Then I start shaking during REM/paralysis and see black mist.


You see black mist! I've had that too a few times! I wake up in (half) sleep paralysis and see black figures that have a sort of human form walking or standing in my room.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Ashley123 said:


> You see black mist! I've had that too a few times! I wake up in (half) sleep paralysis and see black figures that have a sort of human form walking or standing in my room.


 I've seen figures/entity's in the past. Lately I have been too afraid to look at the mist to make out any figures.

It is professed these figures (commonly called 'shadow people') can come in other forms than humanoid. Insects, animals, dogs even.

But yeah, I was shaking all over. I could hear my bed jouncing as if sharing with a baboon riddled with fleas.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was at my computer, eating. I reached for something but what I grabbed was a container of highly corrosive acid, which spilled. I saw some falling on my bread and eating through it and the desk almost instantly. A bit fell on my fingers too, and I immediately ran to the bathroom to rinse it off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dreamed I rebooted my computer and everything disappeared except there were a bunch of naked people all around. I started asking people what happened and I seemed to be the only one who knew how to talk.


----------



## Nekomata

Erm... it's weird. I looked like I was one of the characters from Saint Seiya Omega, and there was a group of us. I think I fell into another dimension... and there were black clothed zombie-like creatures everywhere...

That's the best way to describe my dream cause I don't even know.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

very vague dream.

just remember sitting at an open window. and there being a nice looking girl there, Dressed in black, and had long black hair. No idea who she was. Then we were attracted to each other , and I put my arms around her, to feel her body and we both felt very nice. 

suddenly the scene was gone and she dissapeared, and i was in a bus that had crashed off the road, and was plunging down into a sea. The water was getting closer and closer, yet I was calm and easy.

I used my mind to somehow guide the falling me and the bus onto a large floating carpet, for me to be safely landed on a flotation carpet on the sea.


----------



## kivi

I wasn't in my dream. It was about men with guns and a shoe store.


----------



## Sdistant

That I was locking myself in a room with someone malicious trying to bust their way in.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It included several weird unknown places and people alongside some known elements, that's normal when I have dreams. But at least one element of it, skating round an ice rink, does sometimes reoccur. Not surprising since I used to do that quite often.


----------



## fotschi

I dreamed I failed a test I have to take today. What a great thought to wake up to...



Nekomata said:


> Erm... it's weird. I looked like I was one of the characters from Saint Seiya Omega, and there was a group of us. I think I fell into another dimension... and there were black clothed zombie-like creatures everywhere...
> 
> That's the best way to describe my dream cause I don't even know.


Do you remember if the characters actually looked anime style or if you just knew what they were from regardless of stylization?
I've always wanted to dream in 2d anime style but I can't recall ever doing it ;-;


----------



## ScorchedEarth

fotschi said:


> I dreamed I failed a test I have to take today. What a great thought to wake up to...
> 
> Do you remember if the characters actually looked anime style or if you just knew what they were from regardless of stylization?
> I've always wanted to dream in 2d anime style but I can't recall ever doing it ;-;


I have animated dreams sometimes, and I'm always amazed how good it looks. And it's not something I've seen irl. I don't have an artistic bone in my body, nor do I watch much animation, and yet I get these beautiful dreams on occasion. The subconscious is an interesting thing.


----------



## Quirky

I had a weird *** dream that involved me being wrongly chased by law enforcement (I'm white). I was just hanging with some people until I figured that I was going to be arrested because of something involving guilt by association, but that's not the strange part. 

Instead of policemen chasing after me, apparently Dzhokar Tsarnaev wearing a skimpy Japanese school girl uniform pursued after my friends and I. And he was a brutal mother****er, he shot down my comrades with a missile-firing sniper rifle as he patrolled the skies with his amazing flight skills and accurately anticipated our movements. 

Eventually I hid under a highway intersection on a grassy, hilly prairie in the middle of nowhere, but I overheard Tsarnaev speaking into his walkie talkie about ordering a SWAT team to come after me if his most powerful missile couldn't kill me after the explosion. I then saw a few SWAT team personnel in the corner of my eye while ducking under a highway overpass.

The next thing I know the dream takes me to a jail room where a casually dressed, innocent looking 20-something was holding a giant red pair of scissors. Out of fear I ran to a room with a large, unbarricaded window, looked back, jumped through the window, and then I woke up. Definitely one of the weirdest dreams I had in a while.


----------



## kivi

I was on a sailing boat. I had three fishing rods. I got turbot from the first one, a plastic bottle from the second one and a plastic footstool from the third one.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was involuntarily put into rehab for MJ (which I've never used).


----------



## Riri11

I had a dream last week.. its too scary to share but it served as a warning against the college nurse.. hehe another excuse for me not to go


----------



## probably offline

I watched a video with FKA twigs right before bed last night, so I dreamt that I pulled weird **** out of my vag.






That wasn't the only weird thing that happend, though.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Trying to Get Home and Completely Lost Hundreds of Miles Away*

Last night.
It is a reoccurring dream I have had in varying ways for years.

I am way off in a distant foreign land or state and I am completely lost and alone and desperately trying to find my way home by driving on small cars with almost no gas, or on bicycles in bad weather trying to ride home in the dark for hundreds of miles without knowing how to get home. I have been in cars, bikes, walking, and even flying and I am a tremendous distance from home and have no idea where I am and how to get back and no one will tell me.

They are terrible.
I wake up totally alone and feeling terrified.
Had one again last night. First one like that in maybe 6 months.


----------



## meema

My last night's dream involved different scenarios. One scenario involved my running away from home and burning down the empty log cabin house that we stayed near. I met a girl and we went hiking through the mountains. There was a small tunnel and I was too big to pass through, so I decided to take a different route. I come home a little later and found out that my brother had died and they thought I was dead too.

The second dream involved me befriending a ghost art picture (a soul trapped in a picture). She told me she hated the way the artist drew her. She was bigger than the artist depicted and it showed half her skin and half her skeleton. She informed me that certain places of the house in which her painting hung contained evil spirits and beings and they must not be moved. Apparently, my mom moved some of the paintings and that included some evil paintings. Suddenly, a whole bunch of creatures threatened to kill my family and laughed how my family failed to realized the curse of the home(The evil hadn't been realized since the late 60s). The ghost art friend along with some other art protected my family and I (specifically me). Don't know how the dream ended.


----------



## mysterymachine

Someone told me to take a fish out of the freezer, take it home, have sex with it, and then tell my mom. I was uncomfortable with that. I took the fish home and cooked it instead of having sex with it.


----------



## uziq

I was in my old high school, which had a ton of floors for some reason. I went into an elevator and somehow ended up on an underground floor where there was an empty mortuary. There was an autopsy table, but no dead people. For some reason my first instinct was to text somebody how cool it was being in there.

it was spooky in hindsight ;-;


----------



## sad vlad

All I remember is that someone was chasing me with(on?) a car. He had a huge knife with him.

Before that I dreamed that a cat was sitting on my chest. She wasn't moving, just standing and her weight was making it impossible for me to breath. I was forcing myself to move my hands so I can remove her. But I couldn't. Then I woke up mumbling something.


----------



## kivi

I found my old pencils, erasers and other school stuff which I haven't seen for more than 10 years.


----------



## Farideh

I was a prince living in a purple castle. Gossamer the Looney Tunes monster was also purple and he was my slave. FYI, I hate the color purple.


----------



## sparkationsgirl

my middle sister jumped out of a window from a 20 storey building whilst my family was having their usual family argument. woke up to the dream.


----------



## UnderdogWins

I had a really weird dream last night. I don’t really remember most of it but the odd thing was there were a few commercials in my dream. I remember one of them was an anti-smoking advertisement where it showed deceased actors who recently passed away.

*I never smoked in my life so I not sure why I dreamed that.


----------



## Sdistant

I dreamt I was away in this residential place where you experiment with autistic and non autistic ways of life, where you can go in and out of different lifestyles very quickly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't remember precisely what it was. All I remember is I had this weird dream about something incredibly mundane. I mean, it was literally something as dull as me vacuuming or something (that wasn't what it was but like I said, I can't remember now). 

I remember thinking "What a stupid dream". :lol


----------



## zonebox

Everyone was of one mind, a hive mind in a way. I and a few others were detached, and the hive mind people were trying to either kill us or have us integrated. I barely remember it, just little bits and pieces. I remember being on the run from them.. then I woke up and had to go to work


----------



## KILOBRAVO

very weird one.

I was hanging off the back of an articulated truck.... and it was on the motorway ( freeway) going [pretty fast. . i was hanging off the back of it at the back doors and while the truck was still moving... i managed to open the doors of it.

OMG, it has pallets and pallets of all sorts of alchoholic bottles of booze.. MMMM . .. then the pallets started to kind of slip towards the open door and a few bottles fell out. 

still the truck in motion , i hoped that more bottles didn't fall out, while clinging on to the back of the trailer.

then some guy ( no idea who , anonymous) ran onto the road, and got hit by the truck i was hanging onto. He completely exploded in the most bloody and gory way possible, stuff flying all over in a cloud or red / pink mush. but with no sound whatsoever... I looked back to see what was left as the truck passed that to see some sort of river of water flowing across the road.

a few more bottles fell out the back of the truck and i was still clinging on..... i seems more concerned with the losing of the bottles that me falling off a speeding truck. 

no it wasnt a nightmare despite the guy getting hit and it didnt upset me in the slightest.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Last week I heard what sounded like a few men in the room at the foot of the bed talking to each other. Encouraging each other from what I can make of it. It felt like they were pulling the foam mattress topper I was sleeping on. 

It was weird, I swear I felt myself move a couple inches before I opened my eyes.

A couple nights I dreamed of seeing my coworkers faces sleeping, and I would say "wake up" or "look at me" then I watched as they open their eyes. 

Just about every other night I hear auditory whispering coming from the duct work. Early one morning I woke to a weird dream (I forgot what) and started hearing a deeper inaudible voices. 

I fear I may be turning into a paranoid schizophrenic..


----------



## bad baby

The last dream I had I don't remember what it was about exactly, but I awoke from it with a pervasive sense of sorrow, almost as if I'd lost someone very close to me. Somehow I sense that it might be related to another dream I had three days ago. In the dream I am seated across a desk from a "teacher" figure, and he is showing me notes/sketches/paintings by his favourite student. I remember feeling very moved by the content, and my teacher could sense that, because then he said something like, "If only you could have met... But unfortunately... fate..." And then towards the end I had a feeling that perhaps this was a sign, that I was meant to be alone forever.

Something's been weighing down on my heart lately. If only.


----------



## wrongguy

An alien race was attacking and I had to join the army only we were only using swords and knives and axes for some reason. I knew I was going to die and I was really scared but I was also happy to get a chance to give my life to a cause. I felt cool and like I was a hero. I figured I would get killed pretty fast because pretty much everyone was because the invasion was so overwhelming. I had just got my weapons and I got to pick a really cool knife as a side weapon and I was heading into battle when I woke up. I always seem to have dreams about the end of the world. Like these situations where a meteor hits or a nuclear missile is about to hit or the sun is exploding and I know that's it. No running or hiding from and I'm scared s***less but I just have to accept it. Then I wake up. One time I actually died before I woke up. They say you can't die in a dream but I did. It sucks.


----------



## blue2

What I can remember I have some really vivid dreams ...I was a naked peeping tom sitting on some scaffolding looking in a 3rd story window on an army base at mating humans then a neighbour that's dead now started a fight with some guys who were stealing his stuff and I helped him then woke up


----------



## EvonneEzell

I went on a date with this guy from my junior year in high school. It was so good I tried so hard not to wake up. Lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

LOL. Mine involved champagne..... me....warm weather and several bikini clad women .. and one totally bare chested woman haha  ... and i woke up too early from that one


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was at work and went to confront a thief. After a brief chase I somehow ended up at home & without rhyme or reason when answered the door a party flooded in. There were some many people there was nothing I could do. Some wore masks, others were shirtless, in one room an man suit was preaching some strange philosophy. As I wandered the shape of the apartment started to change. I found a stair case I was told led to the "real" party. All the while I kept finding little clues that I thought would help me escape and get back to close the shop. In the upstairs area I found a sort of mini studio where I briefly tried out some drum kits before I somehow fell and ended up a wanderer amongst many in this green but mountainous terrain. Still the little clues would come but always I'd get more lost. Finally there was some imminent danger & I woke abruptly. The whole experience was very intense & bizarre. I was lost in my own mental labyrinth & haven't clue what any of it meant


----------



## Were

i was in a small mall, i had tattoos on inside of my forearms, on my left arm, there were 2 or 3 big black rectangle kind of shapes(one of them may be a pentagon), there were some lines and shapes in them they weren't empty but i don't remember it clearly, on my right arm, it was a dna tattoo, it covered like half of my forearm and some of my palm, it was mostly white and orange but it may also have some red. it looked kind of like a chain.


----------



## tea111red

I dreamed I went on a date w/ some creepy guy who turned out to be suspected of murder. The cops wanted to question me about him, but then my alarm woke me up.


----------



## wrongguy

I actually killed my stepdad in a dream last night. He had ruffed up my mom and I went and started fighting him. He pulled out a gun and said he had bought it to kill me with. I took it from him and shot him. it was weird like I didn't feel anything about it. Actually kinda good but mostly neutral. Maybe it means he means nothing to me anymore. That would be good.


----------



## EvonneEzell

I don't think I even go to sleep long enough to have a dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had a dog, and I accidentally sold it and wanted it back. Then I got it back. It wasn't one of my real dogs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

very vague and short one,

all i remember was i was naked but in my bed... i was fully covered up with the duvet.
there was some woman who was totally dressed sitting on the bed, and she held me and she pressed my head gently to her chest... which was ample ..  she made sure that i was comfy and she was speaking softly and gently caressing me and trying to get me to relax and fall asleep... she was succeeding and it felt great .  i it was a very pleasant dream.


----------



## Anxious Universe

Something too beautiful to describe.


----------



## ashen

*last dream*

woke up on one of those really calm breezy mornings with a ray of sunlight coming through my window. smiled and reached over to hug my ex girlfriend and she wasnt there :/


----------



## Barakiel

My Grandma and I made rice milk, which was delicious. Although I later realized we used actual cow milk to make it.

I also dreamed I was playing a glitched copy of Ocarina of Time, where Gandondorf kept spawning in Hyrule Field and I was playing as child Link, completely defenseless


----------



## Were

this is the dream i had before my last dream: i had a new microphone, it was one of those that are sold as nostalgic microphone it looked like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classical-Nostalgic-Microphone-Networking-SKYPE/dp/B00Q4WMDSA , it fell to the ground, than our cat came in front of it and said some real words into the microphone, one of the words he said was naber(it means wassup in turkish), my mother and brother were there too, we were surprised and we laughed.


----------



## kivi

I bought white, orange and blue hair chalks. I colored my hair with the orange and blue ones. Then I went to an apartment. There was a couple I didn't know. But I got inside of their bedroom however. They were singing songs by turns.


----------



## Mattsy94

I was playing an alternate reality version of GTA 5. And it was better than the real version.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was playing with four squares with playing card symbols on top, rearranging them until they looked good. I don't even play with cards, so I don't know why I would dream about something like that.


----------



## truant

I had a dream that a jealous ghost had fallen in love with me. And I was worried, because it was Liam Neeson, and I knew that he had a particular set of skills, skills he acquired over a very long career, skills that would make him a nightmare for people like prospective boyfriends.

Ghost stalkers are the absolute worst.


----------



## East

omg the boy I like keeps showing up in every dream I have & he either does rly cute things that he'd never actually do w/ me like letting me sit in his lap & holding my hand or he totally ignores me

pls get out of my dreams i know you won't ever like me stop rubbing it in


----------



## StaceyLaine14

Every night since coming home from college I've dreamt about getting my grades back from this semester. I already know what I made. I have no idea why it's still on my mind and why my brain still acts like it's troubled deeply by the situation. I did well!


----------



## Sacrieur

East said:


> omg the boy I like keeps showing up in every dream I have & he either does rly cute things that he'd never actually do w/ me like letting me sit in his lap & holding my hand or he totally ignores me
> 
> pls get out of my dreams i know you won't ever like me stop rubbing it in


Punch him in the face in RL.


----------



## SouthWest

I had a girlfriend who confessed to being a centuries-old witch. She transformed in front of me and we had really hot, passionate sex. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Reckoner7

I was working in some shopping centre and lots of women were walking into the mens toilets and it was my job to stop them going in or chuck them out of the toilets lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i dreamed i screwed around on my boyfriend.

It was great in the dream.. but afterwards, i was so very thankful when i woke up and saw him sleeping beside me.

*whew*!!


----------



## Sparkle0

Farted on someone's head


----------



## i just want luv

Dreamed that I kept trying to go to sleep but my neck was hurting, so I kept turning over leaves in my dream and fluffing my pillow. This was relived for several hours of dream until I woke up feeling exhausted.

Few days back I dreamed or rather didn't dream. I was stuck in paralysis every time I shut my eyes, but my view of my room never changed. I couldn't tell if I was awake or not, I just kept hearing voices calling to me. Kept feeling a presence closing in on me. And when I'd wake my view still never changed.

I ended up pulling an all nighter because it was making me dizzy and paranoid. One of those where you have to slap yourself a few to make sure what's what.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was being mugged and had to fight off 2 guys before running for my life...


----------



## Brawk Shady

I can't really remember any very recent dreams I had with much detail, but I had one about a month ago that really stood out. My brother, dad, and I were standing outside and we were going to watch the sun rise, but when it rose it cycled through the sky in a matter of seconds, and went through a couple more cycles in a row at the same speed. It made me dizzy. We went back inside, and I was in my kitchen, and I looked out the window and it started doing it again.

Then me and my brother went to this summer camp we used to go to, and we were going on a field trip, that was supposed to explained why the Sun moved so fast through the sky. When we were at the place, there was this subway-like vehicle that we had to ride and it moved really fast and you had to hold onto the rails really tightly. Then we got to this other area, that was kind of like a giant amusement park ride where you sit around the handle, and it spins you really fast. Before it started, they gave us a paper explaining the fast movement of the Sun, and then the ride started and you had to hang on really tight again. 

Then we showed up at this rollercoaster, but my brother wasn't there anymore. It was really weird, because the cars weren't connected. There were two seat in each rollercoaster car, and I had to share one with this guy I didn't know. You had to steer the car though, and there were options to jump your car from track to track (there were tracks that were really far apart). The person I was with didn't even ask me if I was okay with jumping tracks, he just started doing it, and it was scary. He was trying to jump to the last track, but he missed and the car went flying really far, and the guy just randomly disappeared and I was in the car myself, and the car landed on a big rack, holding other cars, and people noticed me, but they didn't seem extremely shocked. They were just looking at me, and I was just chillin on top of the tall rack of cars.

Other things happened, but that would probably make the post too long.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was about the 90th year of a parade or something in my city, and there were photos of every year in a big circle. Above that were smaller photos of the city, in a circle like it was a panorama, from 90 years ago to now. Whatever it was the 90th anniversary of doesn't exist.

After that, I was floating around the city as a tourist (in some dreams, I float above the floor like a ghost instead of walking) and seeing it differently and thinking how good it was. It was nothing like it really is.

In the dream, I was laying on a white floor, and then there was an earthquake which woke me up in real life. When I woke up, I thought it might have been real.

When I went back to sleep, I dreamt my aunty who I haven't seen since I was six invited me into her house and I was walking through all of the rooms with her, looking at a room that was like a shop and another one that was like a library. Then I was reading about a relative she found out we had who was famous and had died in 2012.

Then in the same dream, someone decided a TV show in my street would be good, and my sister set up a webcam outside our house as a camera for the show so you can see all the neighbours. She had a computer with controls for it, and added me to a Facebook group where people talked about webcam controls and filming your street with it.


----------



## kivi

I was staying in a hotel with a few people I know. Then I learned that my old middle school classmate survived in a fallen airplane. Everyone was talking about it. The pilot was dead. My old classmate came to the hotel where I was staying at. We had a ceremony and she gave flight record to the people I don't know during the ceremony.


----------



## SilentLyric

about a girl.


----------



## sad vlad

Rampage Jackson visited me with 2 girlfriends and 2 of his kids. I don't even like this character. I need to stop looking into UFC.


----------



## GodOfBeer

I went to this museum to listen to Viking music. I sat at a table and at the same time there was this girl sitting there as well. In reality, I had a crush on this girl a couple of years ago and I totally forgot about her if it wasn't for this dream. 

Anyway, after a few minutes in-dream of avoiding eye contact with her, she starts talking to me. I can only remember that she asks me to go to her apartment in London. I think we cuddle and then we walk while holding hands. A few things happen after which I can't remember. I think this was a date and she was disapointed because as we were walking back, she was walking ahead of me like if she was avoiding me. I was eating a bag of chips and started to walk faster to keep up with her. 
She turns to a guy and holds his hand or something. She says I'm not the guy she's looking for. I get pissed, throw the chips at her and say "I want a woman, not a girl". A guy watching said "woooow" as in "rekted" and then I wake up sad because no gf.


----------



## Nicole G

I had a dream I was riding on the back of a one seat bike. I was hanging on to the tire somehow.


----------



## Kevin001

Just had a dream last night.......I was trapped in a building and it was on fire. There were tons of people asking for my help but I just froze and didn't do anything. I just sat there while people where dying. At the end I was also consumed by the fire.


----------



## East

i had a dream where my anime bae grabbed my *** during a hug

didn't mind that at all


----------



## Romyouless

This morning I recall a dream about a middle age women who was sitting at her dying mothers bedside. The middle age women was talking to her about something that wasn't clear to me, however the mood of the dream was that regret and fear. As the mother begins die she tries to tell her she forgives or something along those lines. The daughter wishes badly to save her as she closes her eyes and begs for her to lives. Both women close their eyes and moment later the mother dies. The daughter opens her eyes and is started to see herself in bed. After the initial shock she realizes she is grounded and not above her body. She scans the room to find her daughter she rembers she was with her. She cannot find her. She sobes uncontrobliy. The mother body had died but her soul had replaced her daughters body.
Analysis:
In not sure if this is my brain trying to communicate a problem. It may be work related a fmale coworker had her mother taken to er for sugary. This was eerily striking


----------



## Karaleigh

My last dream was when I slept from lke 2pm until 5pm. The dream consisted of me and my boyfriend and his family being somewhere - at a house but it wasn't either of ours. My boyfriend went upstairs whilst I stayed downstairs with his mum. A few minutes later I got a text saying that he was going to kill himself... I ran upstairs and into the bathroom and found blood in the bath and the bathroom window open. I then ran to his sister and asked if there was a way to track iPhones (???) and then me and his mum when on a big run/search trying to find my boyfriend. We found him and he was alive but he kept running from us and the location was in my village (which he doesn't live anywhere near to and the house we were in wasn't mine or anything). 

Such a weird dream. Freaked me out so much, I had to ring my boyfriend when I woke up to check he was still alive. Ugh.


----------



## noctilune

There was a very strange buzzing noise in my head accompanied by a visual of myself continuously getting out of bed and checking out the window. If you know the song Viginti Tres by Tool, the noise sounded a bit like that only sped up. I was so scared when I woke up. It was freaky.


----------



## gopherinferno

a wasp the size of a mouse in my living room

i am haunted by mousewasp


----------



## Nicole G

Kevin001 said:


> Just had a dream last night.......I was trapped in a building and it was on fire. There were tons of people asking for my help but I just froze and didn't do anything. I just sat there while people where dying. At the end I was also consumed by the fire.


That's a horrible dream. I am sorry. :frown2:
I have fire dreams often too.

I did have one last night but I can't remember it now.


----------



## Silere

Had a couple of dreams about her recently. 2 nights in a row and there may have been a third, one of those ones I can't quite remember. The first one was weird for me, I've never woken myself up shouting "no" before. The dream only lasted a few dream seconds, as soon as I saw her is when I said it and woke myself up.


----------



## HALover9000

I had a dream the other night that I was running through a spaceship trying to get a bunch of aliens from the movie _Aliens_ to chase after me. When I got trapped in a corner I let them all swarm and kill me and I woke up.


----------



## kivi

It was one of my old (5-6 years ago) friend's birthday. I decided to buy a tablecloth for her birthday. But I didn't know if her table was square or circle. Then I realized I was at her house. There were 3 tables; 2 of them were square and one of them was circle. So I bought a tablecloth for square tables.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I had a dream that the reason why my stepmom is crazy is because she fell in love with an evil spirit a long time ago and it spliced with her soul. It then started to take over my little sister and she started getting violent and scratching people. The spirit then took her into the closet of a room which was then guarded by my possessed stepmother. The evil spirit then started floating around the room and I killed it with a trident.


In my next dream, I found out my town was run by a religious cult which then enslaved the whole city and forced us to build a giant marble statue in the middle of town to worship. My job was to transport material from a mine up north to build the statue out of. On the trip back, I would get attacked by these rebel forces that were trying to stop us from building the statue. Eventually we got it built and it looked like a giant greek god with it's arms crossed and an angry look on it's face. It was weird.


----------



## Nicole G

Does anyone look up their dreams?


----------



## ouk

Nicole G said:


> Does anyone look up their dreams?


Once in a while if I feel the dream has a great symbolic significance.

Last night I dreamt that I was with a couple friends from college. One insulted the other ones girlfriend. At first the one with the girlfriend thought I was the one that said something but the first one said that he had said the insult. After that they got into a fight and I was there just watching everything happen.

It was weird but that's not really one I'd look up.


----------



## GodOfBeer

Nicole G said:


> Does anyone look up their dreams?


No. I believe dreams are subconscious thoughts and manifestations of desires and anxieties like Freud said. Freud was a ****ed up dude but I agree with him on that.They don't carry any meaning at all for me. That's just a trivial interpretation from our ancestors imo.


----------



## slyfox

No idea but I recall there being a snapping turtle in it


----------



## Silere

My last dream was bad. I punched a hole in my brothers head, ****ed up his brain. Hated seeing him like that, talking and acting weird afterwards. Was worse than any nightmare I've had.


----------



## Nicole G

ouk said:


> Once in a while if I feel the dream has a great symbolic significance.
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I was with a couple friends from college. One insulted the other ones girlfriend. At first the one with the girlfriend thought I was the one that said something but the first one said that he had said the insult. After that they got into a fight and I was there just watching everything happen.
> 
> It was weird but that's not really one I'd look up.





GodOfBeer said:


> No. I believe dreams are subconscious thoughts and manifestations of desires and anxieties like Freud said. Freud was a ****ed up dude but I agree with him on that.They don't carry any meaning at all for me. That's just a trivial interpretation from our ancestors imo.


 I sometimes look my dreams up. I looked up one recently where I was riding a bicycle. I'm not sure if I believe what it says to be true but its nice to just look it up for the fun of it and see if it is relating to my own life. The same goes with reading daily horoscopes.


----------



## GodOfBeer

Nicole G said:


> I sometimes look my dreams up. I looked up one recently where I was riding a bicycle. I'm not sure if I believe what it says to be true but its nice to just look it up for the fun of it and see if it is relating to my own life. The same goes with reading daily horoscopes.


Oh, I see. Looking for the fun of it. Fair enough. Well, dreams are one the biggest mysteries. I guess we know more about how the universe works than dreams so. There might be a connection between meaning of dreams and the manifestations of our desires and anxieties for all we know. Weird thing is that I dreamt with stuff that happened very similarly in real life. No science can explain that.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Saw a guy on the floor at work, head busted open, contents spilling out. May have been a factor in my calling in tonight.


----------



## Lasair

This one was a little dark.....don't know how, how she was or why but I killed a lady with long black hair. I chopped up her body and flushed it down the toilet. Then a few days later blood started to appear in the toilet and all around the bathrooms....I just kept cleaning it up....


----------



## livetolovetolive

ouk said:


> Once in a while if I feel the dream has a great symbolic significance.
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I was with a couple friends from college. One insulted the other ones girlfriend. At first the one with the girlfriend thought I was the one that said something but the first one said that he had said the insult. After that they got into a fight and I was there just watching everything happen.
> 
> It was weird but that's not really one I'd look up.


Maybe you're feeling fragmented and disconnected from life lately?


----------



## livetolovetolive

Lasair said:


> This one was a little dark.....don't know how, how she was or why but I killed a lady with long black hair. I chopped up her body and flushed it down the toilet. Then a few days later blood started to appear in the toilet and all around the bathrooms....I just kept cleaning it up....


Maybe there's some secret dark part of yourself that you are always trying to suppress and reject and kill off. No matter how much you try to dismantle it and destroy it, it keeps exuding outward later on in subtle ways much less in your control. Therefore you're always left trying to clean up the messes it covertly wreaks in your life after the fact instead of integrating it and using it under your conscious control.


----------



## bad baby

i had a dream about germany, falling in love, walking through crowded patios, washing my face with soap and clogged sinks. woke up exhausted with a pain in my chest.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

There was this vibrant shot of what I think was supposed to be Paris. The whole scene was bathed in blue, it was on the walls, the railings, the clothes people wore. French flags everywhere too, as if to make the point that yup, this was France. It was under foreign occupation. Next scene, a narrator introduced 'Peter Shturm, Yugoslavian nazi', who was pudgy and dressed like a Brownshirt. I think he was supposed to be director of the occupied territory. He made a short speech, in which I noticed he didn't seem to have an upper row of teeth. At the end, the scene froze on him making a goofy expression that might have been supposed to be scary. Like the Mystery of the Druids cover, but even sillier. I got the feeling the whole things was supposed to be an alt-history type of thing where the Nazis came about decades later. And very tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Awkwgirlard

i don't remember my last one rn bc i haven't sleep good for awhile


----------



## bad baby

LawfulStupid said:


> There was this vibrant shot of what I think was supposed to be Paris. The whole scene was bathed in blue, it was on the walls, the railings, the clothes people wore. French flags everywhere too, as if to make the point that yup, this was France. It was under foreign occupation. Next scene, a narrator introduced 'Peter Shturm, Yugoslavian nazi', who was pudgy and dressed like a Brownshirt. I think he was supposed to be director of the occupied territory. He made a short speech, in which I noticed he didn't seem to have an upper row of teeth. At the end, the scene froze on him making a goofy expression that might have been supposed to be scary. Like the Mystery of the Druids cover, but even sillier. I got the feeling the whole things was supposed to be an alt-history type of thing where the Nazis came about decades later. And very tongue-in-cheek.


reminds me of


----------



## GodOfBeer

I was in the WWII and an invading army, the Russians or Dutch, were coming. I go outside and I start running to somewhere safe. Then I notice the cars were modern and I'm like "Hold on, this isn't the real WWII! Where're the old cars?" I become very disappointed. 

On the way to the safe place I meet Hideo Kojima, the creator of the Metal Gear Solid series. I tell him that his MGS games were nosensensical but this WWII with modern cars was a whole different level.


----------



## Kevin001

I was walking in my house and I just fainted. I woke up and fainted again........Its crazy I've been having a lot of dreams lately where I'm just passing out in places.


----------



## Dan1987

I've now died twice in dreams and I can remember them both.


----------



## Akashic Records

I remember a lucid dream (a dream in which I was aware that I was dreaming) I had the other night:

I was flying around a lot. At several points I started in the same kitchen flying through a glass window and up in the sky. The dream kept resetting to that kitchen. Maybe the dream wanted to communicate something, I don't know. At one point it was harder to break through the glass and fly out. Maybe I should have looked around that place a bit more, but I like flying outdoors in dreams and the idea of staying inside never crossed my mind.

One time when I was flying high up around cloud level a man materialised with his arms around my neck trying to choke me and drag me down. I remember staying calm putting him in front of me asking him what his purpose was. I don't think I got a tangible answer though, he just vanished from the dream around that point.

I also remember asking the dream for my soulmate at some point. Now when I think about it in waking life the word "soulmate" is pretty vague to me. I don't even think that I knew what question I wanted an answer to in that dream, I just went with whatever came up in my head. I like approaching dreams in that way; letting them take whatever form they want. I feel like that gives them potential to be interesting and meaningful. This time it didn't result in anything though. Maybe I should've been clearer after all. Or maybe the dream presented me with answers in the form of metaphors as vague as my questions and I just didn't realise. I don't know. I'll have to explore that further next time...

Thanks for asking the question by the way. It's always interesting to think about dreams as it is your subconscious talking.


----------



## Vuldoc

It was night time and I was at the front entrance to my old highschool. I saw someone I knew from college there, he saw me so we have awkward small talk. out of nowhere a dogsized spider walks across the road when i turn to look for the guy I see he's hiding in a bush. :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i was in my car with my mom driving. in my town.

i stopped outside the shop. 
when we came back out an old lady X ( that my mom used to work for IRL) was in my drivers seat in my car. ( no idea why) 
anyway mom and I got in , and sat in the passenger side.
Mrs X tried to start the car... it wouldn't . I had to tell her that it has to be in neutral or press the cutch in,

after about 4 tries the car starts.

she sets of at like 5 mph.... and drived very bad. l

she mounted the pavement at about 5 mph( sidewalk) I shout ''get the hell of the pavement!, i grab the wheel. mrs X says nothing,

next she barely misses a women, by a fraction. I am like '' what the hell''

suddenly a woman walks out in front. Mrs X runs into this woman, and knocks her over, the car continues on and it goes right over the top of her, and its like driving over a speed bump. 

The Wheel goes over the womans neck and severs her head from her body.
the car stops and the decapitated woman lies on the road. mrs x seems totally unaware of all of this. she says nothing and expressionless.

mrs X says nothing. Mom is slightly panicking. I am like '' ok , you just did that well that is just fuc*** great , I turn the car of'' but i am totally calm.

we get out , and there is virtually no blood apart from a little . after a time an ambulance comes and the guy puts a sheet over the body and head. and a small crowd gatherer to see whatever.

mom and I ( mrs x totally disappears away ) go back into the shop we were in and hang around for the police or whatever. I am a bit pissed off tho. I am totally undisturbed by this in the dream and when i wake.

I am like WTF? LOL .... these things dont bother me in the slightest. but i spent some time thinking about it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Lately I've had PTSD in my dreams. That's post traumatic stress disorder.

I dreamed about the times I was lonely and rejected, and the dream kept going and going, seemed like all night I was dreaming about that. I mean c'mon scumbag brain, can I have a little break at least when I'm sleeping ? The dream kept repeating night after night. At one time I though about skipping sleep on some nights.

Fortunately, I haven't dream at all in the last week(s).


----------



## Kevin001

I was playing basketball full court and I started slowing down. I wasn't able to shoot or catch the ball. Eventually I just passed out. I think the team still won the game.


----------



## kivi

I bought a big bag which was full of ping pong balls.


----------



## a degree of freedom

It's been an entire day so I don't remember much, but I it was quasi-lucid which is really unusual for me. I was very sure I was awake, but I kept getting a nagging feeling or sense of anxiety that I might not be awake after all and I kept looking for clues about whether I was awake or not. I turned on the faucet and poured myself a glass of water (I was in my mother's kitchen), but it rendered just fine. I looked out the window and that's when I knew it was a dream because parts of the houses up the street weren't painted the right color. So I was like, aha! I wasn't in the mood for this **** so I did the one thing I know always ends a lucid dream: I did nothing at all. Everything faded to black and I awoke gently an finished getting ready for work because I'd dozed off.

I also had a troubling dream where I was driving and had to stop for some reason. I remember a bull, cow, and calf of a bison family tromping around and one was tromping through my car. I remember I was trying to stop the calf from doing something and found I was strong enough to overpower it. I felt I could deal with the cow and the calf but I was very frightened of the bull, because I know they can **** you up for less than a reason. I wasn't sure where he was, but I was trying to avoid him. The last thing I remember was that I had bacon and the cow was just all up in my business trying to get that bacon, licking the air as I was trying to keep it off me. I woke up at that point and wondered that it never occurred to me an herbivore like a bison would have no business wanting bacon so badly, but, ah, we're all smarter when we're awake.


----------



## Kevin001

I was locked up in a maximum security mental hospital on a military base. They followed me every I went. I was scared s***less.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

emm.. i had a very short vague dream.

like i was in my home and mom was there, and there was a woman here ( maybe younger than me) . we were attracted to each other ( me and the woman) she had blond hair too... which is strange for me, cause I am not normal attracted my blond hair.

any way, i couldnt get to kiss her cause mom was around.

then eventually mom went into another room, and the woman and me .. just kinda jumped at one another and had a passionate kiss 

then i think mom appeared and me and the woman were like OMG, and we jumped apart, both looking guilty. haha 

it was pleasant tho.. cause the kiss was nice . the woman was again... anonymous.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It had the kid in Star Wars, Episode I: Phantom Menace, but all grown up. Ani! Don't remember much.





















Probably sex stuff.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Vuldoc said:


> It was night time and I was at the front entrance to my old highschool. I saw someone I knew from college there, he saw me so we have awkward small talk. out of nowhere a dogsized spider walks across the road when i turn to look for the guy I see he's hiding in a bush. :lol


Your dream seems to be trying to pull you back to educational settings. Maybe your unconscious wants you to learn something that you keep missing. Were you afraid of the spider or just him? Maybe the spider represents something that divides you from other people?


----------



## livetolovetolive

KILOBRAVO said:


> i was in my car with my mom driving. in my town.
> 
> i stopped outside the shop.
> when we came back out an old lady X ( that my mom used to work for IRL) was in my drivers seat in my car. ( no idea why)
> anyway mom and I got in , and sat in the passenger side.
> Mrs X tried to start the car... it wouldn't . I had to tell her that it has to be in neutral or press the cutch in,
> 
> after about 4 tries the car starts.
> 
> she sets of at like 5 mph.... and drived very bad. l
> 
> she mounted the pavement at about 5 mph( sidewalk) I shout ''get the hell of the pavement!, i grab the wheel. mrs X says nothing,
> 
> next she barely misses a women, by a fraction. I am like '' what the hell''
> 
> suddenly a woman walks out in front. Mrs X runs into this woman, and knocks her over, the car continues on and it goes right over the top of her, and its like driving over a speed bump.
> 
> The Wheel goes over the womans neck and severs her head from her body.
> the car stops and the decapitated woman lies on the road. mrs x seems totally unaware of all of this. she says nothing and expressionless.
> 
> mrs X says nothing. Mom is slightly panicking. I am like '' ok , you just did that well that is just fuc*** great , I turn the car of'' but i am totally calm.
> 
> we get out , and there is virtually no blood apart from a little . after a time an ambulance comes and the guy puts a sheet over the body and head. and a small crowd gatherer to see whatever.
> 
> mom and I ( mrs x totally disappears away ) go back into the shop we were in and hang around for the police or whatever. I am a bit pissed off tho. I am totally undisturbed by this in the dream and when i wake.
> 
> I am like WTF? LOL .... these things dont bother me in the slightest. but i spent some time thinking about it.


I read that a woman in a man's dream is representative of the anima. The anima acts like a nexus between the conscious and unconscious minds. It seems that your anima is very ineffectual right now.

That is, it is not making very much progress and it is going very slowly; your conscious mind may be suppressing your inner voice and inhibiting its ability to communicate your true and deep desires, goals, and wishes. When you dream you are in a car but not driving it generally mean that you are not feeling in control of your own life.

The fact that the old woman severed another woman's head shows that you might be working against yourself. That you're holding yourself back. Your mother being in the car with you maybe means that you're too close with her right now? Maybe she is contributing to your not going where you want to go in life?

Or maybe I'm wrong to the last detail.


----------



## gopherinferno

i had a dream my bf was hanging out with solid snake and big boss in my old apartment and i was babysitting them and got really annoyed. i wanna tell him about this dream but i feel like he would have such a fanboygasm that he might die


----------



## livetolovetolive

KILOBRAVO said:


> emm.. i had a very short vague dream.
> 
> like i was in my home and mom was there, and there was a woman here ( maybe younger than me) . we were attracted to each other ( me and the woman) she had blond hair too... which is strange for me, cause I am not normal attracted my blond hair.
> 
> any way, i couldnt get to kiss her cause mom was around.
> 
> then eventually mom went into another room, and the woman and me .. just kinda jumped at one another and had a passionate kiss
> 
> then i think mom appeared and me and the woman were like OMG, and we jumped apart, both looking guilty. haha
> 
> it was pleasant tho.. cause the kiss was nice . the woman was again... anonymous.


Do you live with your mother in real life? Or do you communicate with her a lot, or rely on her in some way? Maybe you're relying too much on your mother in waking life. If so, until you detach from her, you're never going to be able to make sense of your life for yourself in a mature way. That's my interpretation of your dream anyway.


----------



## livetolovetolive

I have lots of dreams about zombies. Usually once a week. Also, grocery stores and flying.

My last dream was me in a grocery store flying around. There were really high ceilings and I was just sort of floating around looking at everyone, bouncing from one side of the store to the other. Then there was a panic as a zombie outbreak happened. People were running and it was kind of chaotic, but I didn't panic because I could just fly and hold onto the rafters. I felt pretty safe up there.

Some of my old friends from grade school were there, but they couldn't fly. I think I tried to help some come up with me, but they had to use stairs.


----------



## RandomGentleman

I was sitting in my house staring out my window when I noticed a cat standing at my front door. For some reason I distinctly recall naming the cat "Seraph." I let it in for some reason and allowed it to stay at my house. Pretty soon a bunch of supernatural encounters began to happen. Ghosts were haunting the place. (I remember one ghost was in the bathroom for some reason.) There was also some monster broke in and tried to kill me, etc... I eventually learned that the cat was Satan himself, come to test me with these supernatural encounters.

That's pretty stupid in and of it's self. But the icing on the cake was the fact that it was basically a dream within a dream. That "Satan cat" thing was all a quest in the game World of Warcraft I was playing in my dream. I'd cut from the perspective of myself dealing with the supernatural encounters of Satan cat to the perspective of another version of myself controlling my other self in the game. The perspective that was playing the game even looked up online walkthroughts to complete the quest at one point. 

My dreams are utterly ridiculously and stupidly nonsensical. I don't even play World of Warcraft. I have no idea what provoked a dream this silly.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

livetolovetolive said:


> I have lots of dreams about zombies. Usually once a week. Also, grocery stores and flying.
> 
> My last dream was me in a grocery store flying around. There were really high ceilings and I was just sort of floating around looking at everyone, bouncing from one side of the store to the other. Then there was a panic as a zombie outbreak happened. People were running and it was kind of chaotic, but I didn't panic because I could just fly and hold onto the rafters. I felt pretty safe up there.
> 
> Some of my old friends from grade school were there, but they couldn't fly. I think I tried to help some come up with me, but they had to use stairs.


i have had the flying in mid air dreams. being able to move around , floating and controlling my direction ( indoors and outdoors) Emm.. I think i was able to lift off the ground, like as if the power of my mind allowed me to do that...

I have also had a dream of doing this outside, begin able to fly high, far above the trees and look down. and soar very high. these dreams to me were very pleasant and like exhilarating and i remember once being a bit disappointed when i woke up LOL.

( i havent had the weird zombie part tho )


----------



## TenYears

I hate when I have those dreams that are so, so real...they're so real that you almost have to check things out when you wake up, to make sure it wasn't really...real.

Last night I dreamed I posted a really, really inappropriate XXX pic on this site (shocker, I know). I realized what I did and tried to delete it but it was too late, a mod that's no longer on this site saw it. I was PMing her, begging her not to ban me.

(sorry do disappoint anyone that wishes this wasn't just a dream lol)

We kept going back and forth and she kept saying she was gonna have to talk to Drew. Which, I know, is really weird because I know he passed away.

No idea what this means. Not sure I want to know.


----------



## 3Haney

Last night I had a dream that I was a young boy in a year where you could actually buy stuff with dimes and nickels. I was going around a grocery store looking underneath all of the isles for loose change that maybe had rolled underneath. I was finding all sorts of dimes and nickels, and had a hand full of them by the time I was done.


----------



## bad baby

i dreamt that i was in some bizarre version of the korean variety show "running man" that took place in a science lab. also that a girl at the preschool had learned some bad words like "frambolicious" (from the word "framboise" i presume, but i might be wrong). then later we were all sitting out under the stars watching an outdoor screening of something and someone slumped backwards in their chair and passed out. it was all very frambolicious


----------



## Perspicacious

Lucid dreamt of flying but ended up as a wet dream eventually, felt really good!


----------



## eveningbat

Jeff271 said:


> I was in a marketplace feeding morsels of donuts to this woman while she held a package. She had strawberry frosting on her lips. It started to rain so we went under one of the booths. We found a stone medallion on the ground. It was dirty so we were rubbing it. When we both touched it at the same time the landscape around us shifted. It seemed to be another planet, we were trying to figure out where we were. Then my cat was licking my arm and I woke up.


The cat has chased your fears.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Perspicacious said:


> Lucid dreamt of flying but ended up as a wet dream eventually, felt really good!


LOL,,, OMG... hope you cleaned up !..


----------



## Farideh

I was back in junior high and got busted by the principal for breaking the dress code violation.


----------



## Kiba

Pretty much all my dreams have something to do with an ex or friends that had had..... When i still had friends.


----------



## calichick

The last dream I had was somebody dying under my stove and there being police outlines of two bodies in the empty space.

The dream before that was of one of my male coworkers who likes me. He was holding me and we were kissing and it was flashing to and from different rooms and I was afraid of losing him and losing that feeling.

Do you know how it feels like to be single and dream about that kind of stuff -dream about having a man who will hold you and kiss you and make you feel wanted and loved?

Waking up sucks.


----------



## tea111red

I had a dream this guy was being all touchy-feely w/ me and hitting on me at this place. I think I got rejected by him for some reason that I can't remember now later in my dream, though, lol.


----------



## CristianNC

I don't always remember my dreams, but the last one was a mess. I was arrested for reasons unknown to me so I broke out in a rather ingenious way. Too many movies like Alcatraz or Shawshank Redemption probably.


----------



## SilkyJay

Something too trippy to put into words. I need to start putting a little note pad by my bed.


----------



## Fangirl96

Bill Cosby was my neighbour and he thought that i was stealing his post so he was kinda stalking me. I have no fricking clue why i dreamt about bill cosby, i dont give a sh*t about him? I havent even seen any articles or anything about him lately. Very strange...im sure the "stealing his post" part probably had some really deep meaning that i didn't understand though, lol. My dreams are always angsty and weird.


----------



## pwrctrl

I tend to have dreams where me and my mum don't have a good relationship, last night I had a dream that my mum found out I was smoking last year so I got really angry and pushed her head into a wall.......I feel bad for even having a dream like that (I would never do that to my mum btw)


----------



## DarrellLicht

No particular details I recall, but I do remember whatever I was doing wherever I'm at something with a deep evil malevolent inaudible voice was trying to get my attention. And I made it a point to ignore it as if it were someone peer to me who I don't particularly like. I slept through the night uneventfully. That was about a couple nights ago.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I've had a lot of dreams the last few days.

- Mum giving the neighbours across the road (who graffitied our fence, letterbox and car and stare, laugh and point at us) a key each to our house so they could look after it.

- My sister at a party for her son, saying she had something to announce but couldn't say what until the next week.

- My favourite singer saying thank you to a hospital for looking after her when she had a brain injury, which changed her accent a bit. This didn't really happen.

- A pink planet I don't know if we know about yet being on fire and being on the cover of a newspaper.

- Eating stew, which smells nice but that I don't like.

- Putting my dog in the bath, washing his head and seeing dirty, powdery looking water.


----------



## TryingMara

I dreamt I went to an amusement park with friends. I excitedly waited in line for one ride, and when it was my turn to go on, the operator jumped in my spot instead.


----------



## Vuldoc

I was in a neighborhood that was like on a hill nothing like you'd imagine. Too bad it was just a dream it seemed like a cool place to live.


----------



## Kevin001

I was locked up in a mental hospital. We went on a field trip somewhere and I was left alone. I got a taxi to get back to the hospital and the taxi guy was smiling at me the whole time. I got dizzy and the next thing I remember is some trans was trying to rape me in my hospital room. My roommate was just watching the whole thing. It was so weird.


----------



## Zaac

Some cowboy guy was trying to shoot me because I crossed onto his territory and for some reason I shielded myself by sticking my butt out and just as the bullet was about to hit me, I deflected it with my finger and got a bruise at most. Then I vaguely remember something about a science/computer project.


----------



## 552569

Omg, I've been having really horrible nightmares lately but last night I had a wonderful one! I got to meet one of my favorite YouTubers, lol. Kinda sad. But I loveee him.:love2


----------



## livetolovetolive

Dan1987 said:


> I've now died twice in dreams and I can remember them both.


When you die in a dream it's usually a good sign of growing in waking life.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Vuldoc said:


> I was in a neighborhood that was like on a hill nothing like you'd imagine. Too bad it was just a dream it seemed like a cool place to live.


Any dream where you're on top especially where it's serene like a nice neighbourhood sounds like a nice dream.


----------



## livetolovetolive

calichick said:


> The last dream I had was somebody dying under my stove and there being police outlines of two bodies in the empty space.
> 
> The dream before that was of one of my male coworkers who likes me. He was holding me and we were kissing and it was flashing to and from different rooms and I was afraid of losing him and losing that feeling.
> 
> Do you know how it feels like to be single and dream about that kind of stuff -dream about having a man who will hold you and kiss you and make you feel wanted and loved?
> 
> Waking up sucks.


No good idea what your dream means but it sounds very enigmatic. The top one I mean.

Maybe you're burning too hot, too 'out there' and you need to burn slower. Maybe the chalk outline is of you and this dude. Like you're too intense, too much too fast, and you just burn it all up until there's nothing left but emptiness and nothingness. Or not


----------



## Xisha

Zaac said:


> Some cowboy guy was trying to shoot me because I crossed onto his territory and for some reason *I shielded myself by sticking my butt out* and just as the bullet was about to hit me, I deflected it with my finger and got a bruise at most. Then I vaguely remember something about a science/computer project.


:serious:


----------



## Perspicacious

I can't recall exactly what I dreamt of but gosh I just know it was amazing.


----------



## quesara

One of those lovely car accident dreams.


----------



## cat001

Sadly a lot of it's faded…

I remember being in some sort of cursed building and needing to retrieve some sort of item from various rooms. I remember it glowing. There was impending danger but can't remember what it was, too many details have faded but fairly sure it was another 'save the world' dream.


----------



## calichick

livetolovetolive said:


> No good idea what your dream means but it sounds very enigmatic. The top one I mean.
> 
> Maybe you're burning too hot, too 'out there' and you need to burn slower. Maybe the chalk outline is of you and this dude. Like you're too intense, too much too fast, and you just burn it all up until there's nothing left but emptiness and nothingness. Or not


I was thinking maybe it was just because I got a new stove LOL

The body outlines though...skeletons in my closet


----------



## livetolovetolive

calichick said:


> I was thinking maybe it was just because I got a new stove LOL
> 
> The body outlines though...skeletons in my closet


Maybe


----------



## MaePa

Recently, I've been dreaming a lot about someone who's no longer in my life the way they used to be. I still see them around time to time, and it just reminds me of how things hit the fan and they're never going to be the same again. Hurts a lot. This tends to happen if I'm anxious or stressed about something. It'll somehow manifest in my sleeping mind.


----------



## Zaac

Xisha said:


> :serious:


----------



## Vuldoc

I had a dream I was at my local hardware store :lol.This is the second dream like this. though this one was not the one I usually go to though it was the one in the other direction.


----------



## Umpalumpa

livetolovetolive said:


> When you die in a dream it's usually a good sign of growing in waking life.


Why do you think?


----------



## livetolovetolive

Umpalumpa said:


> Why do you think?


Honestly I'm not that sure. I believe dreams are the product of the unconscious mind, but we can experience them with our conscious ego. The unconscious has a far grander perspective of things, including our ego, than our ego by itself.

I know that when I had a dream of dying it came at a time of great change in my conscious personality. I dreamt a serial killer was pursuing me and I lay in wait and attacked him. He retreated, wounded, in a great forest, and I stalked him. Eventually we came to a church. Inside I found him in a confessional booth. I planned to ambush him and finish him. When I opened the door to the confessional i fatally shot him, but he had just enough life to fatally stab me in the abdomen.

As I write now I take the dream to mean that I was confronting the darkness within myself, at a very profound level (confession, church, chasing a killer through a great forest after he chased me). I met it face-to-face in deep acceptance (confession) destroying it, while it also destroyed me. I think the dream represented a union, the reconciliation of two distinct elements of myself so that both parts were destroyed by one another to give birth to the 'newer me'. indeed I woke up at the moment of both our deaths. Waking is in some ways like birth.

So I guess death in a dream represents destruction. And from destruction something new is created. Consider how you died, where you were, and what killed you. All of these things represent something of the creation of something new in yourself, by the death of something else... perhaps from a union of two things of the same but separate, or perhaps from discarding something that was useless and halted further growth.


----------



## Umpalumpa

livetolovetolive said:


> Honestly I'm not that sure. I believe dreams are the product of the unconscious mind, but we can experience them with our conscious ego. The unconscious has a far grander perspective of things, including our ego, than our ego by itself.
> 
> I know that when I had a dream of dying it came at a time of great change in my conscious personality. I dreamt a serial killer was pursuing me and I lay in wait and attacked him. He retreated, wounded, in a great forest, and I stalked him. Eventually we came to a church. Inside I found him in a confessional booth. I planned to ambush him and finish him. When I opened the door to the confessional i fatally shot him, but he had just enough life to fatally stab me in the abdomen.
> 
> As I write now I take the dream to mean that I was confronting the darkness within myself, at a very profound level (confession, church, chasing a killer through a great forest after he chased me). I met it face-to-face in deep acceptance (confession) destroying it, while it also destroyed me. I think the dream represented a union, the reconciliation of two distinct elements of myself so that both parts were destroyed by one another to give birth to the 'newer me'. indeed I woke up at the moment of both our deaths. Waking is in some ways like birth.
> 
> So I guess death in a dream represents destruction. And from destruction something new is created. Consider how you died, where you were, and what killed you. All of these things represent something of the creation of something new in yourself, by the death of something else... perhaps from a union of two things of the same but separate, or perhaps from discarding something that was useless and halted further growth.


In the same manner you could say that every second that passes we are reborn, which is true to a certain degree.
In that dream you faced your fear and became the predator itself, which may be seen as your readiness to live, but do not do the mistake of seeing others as a constant mirror of yourself (which I see you do a lot in your posts) it's a right concept by itself, but that's where one manipulates himself into seeing things only as he wish (which is great as well, depends on which phase you are in)

Death in dreams vary too much, but above all, nothing is the same.


----------



## Drunky

I had a dream I was losing my hair, something I do worry about often so maybe that's why.


----------



## tea111red

i had a dream about something going on at work WHILE i was at work (they allow you to rest during certain shifts).


----------



## Dave47

It was so sad... I saw my cousin who had passed away a couple of months ago... She was smiling and.. fading away


----------



## livetolovetolive

Umpalumpa said:


> In the same manner you could say that every second that passes we are reborn, which is true to a certain degree.
> In that dream you faced your fear and became the predator itself, which may be seen as your readiness to live, but do not do the mistake of seeing others as a constant mirror of yourself (which I see you do a lot in your posts) it's a right concept by itself, but that's where one manipulates himself into seeing things only as he wish (which is great as well, depends on which phase you are in)
> 
> Death in dreams vary too much, but above all, nothing is the same.


I suppose everyone sees themselves in other people, but I take care to separate myself from other people to see them as they are. On a forum that is difficult. But I am aware of that tendency we all have.

It's true that dream symbols vary for each individual, but there is a loose consistency to some of the more universal ones. I have spent a lot of time researching dreams/my own dreams/Jung's archetypes and it has helped me tremendously with insight. It's cumulative once you start getting in touch. I am hoping to use some of the knowledge I've gained and help someone else on their journey, even just a little bit.

I can assure you I am not mirroring myself when I attempt an interpretation.

I'm using the person's writing style, dream, name, avatar, and signature, knowledge of previous posts, and whatever else (if you want me to be specific) to formulate a - probably inaccurate - quick analysis of a dream that strikes me as having a possible distinct theme. That's why I preface by saying 'maybe' or a word like that.

They're welcome to take what they will from my idea, if nothing. But if I help even one person get some insight they didn't already have than it's worth the trouble of me writing.


----------



## Torkani

I was dreaming that I was back in hospital in the canteen that looked similar to my own primary school's canteen. There was also not much stuff to eat, a few burnt sausages, a burnt potato and strange crispy desserts.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Lol my dream was hella weird.. It was about chaos ( the cute creatures from sonic 2 battle) and it took place in hero garden... A flying hero Chao flew down slowly, sat and a cocoon enveloped him...


I thought,ah ***, I have to start over... Butt as soon as the egg appeared... A person popped out I stead..it looked paper Mache..soft like south park..


the kid had blonde hair and wore red..


Don't ask me what it means lol, all I want to do now is watch sonic playthroughs.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Can you do mine 


livetolovetolive said:


> I suppose everyone sees themselves in other people, but I take care to separate myself from other people to see them as they are. On a forum that is difficult. But I am aware of that tendency we all have.
> 
> It's true that dream symbols vary for each individual, but there is a loose consistency to some of the more universal ones. I have spent a lot of time researching dreams/my own dreams/Jung's archetypes and it has helped me tremendously with insight. It's cumulative once you start getting in touch. I am hoping to use some of the knowledge I've gained and help someone else on their journey, even just a little bit.
> 
> I can assure you I am not mirroring myself when I attempt an interpretation.
> 
> I'm using the person's writing style, dream, name, avatar, and signature, knowledge of previous posts, and whatever else (if you want me to be specific) to formulate a - probably inaccurate - quick analysis of a dream that strikes me as having a possible distinct theme. That's why I preface by saying 'maybe' or a word like that.
> 
> They're welcome to take what they will from my idea, if nothing. But if I help even one person get some insight they didn't already have than it's worth the trouble of me writing.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Dave47 said:


> It was so sad... I saw my cousin who had passed away a couple of months ago... She was smiling and.. fading away


Man, that is Sad, I almost teared up ..

sending my love and condolences &#128157; &#127801; &#128144;&#128583;


----------



## JayDivision

That I was drunk at work which made me more talkative to the co-workers I usually don't speak to. Maybe I should try that.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Sugarslippers said:


> Lol my dream was hella weird.. It was about chaos ( the cute creatures from sonic 2 battle) and it took place in hero garden... A flying hero Chao flew down slowly, sat and a cocoon enveloped him...
> 
> I thought,ah ***, I have to start over... Butt as soon as the egg appeared... A person popped out I stead..it looked paper Mache..soft like south park..
> 
> the kid had blonde hair and wore red..
> 
> Don't ask me what it means lol, all I want to do now is watch sonic playthroughs.


Honestly I don't feel confident in having a good guess at what your dream means as it seems very complex. But I get the feeling it is a very positive and meaningful dream as it deals with a lot of good, clear, and profound symbols (eggs, birth, art, cocoons). I did look at your profile though and you seem like a beautiful person inside and out.

I would say keep doing whatever you're doing as you seem to be moving forward, especially considering such a positive and meaningful dream:smile2:


----------



## TryingMara

It was a work related dream about getting a new and very difficult client. In the dream before that I was being strangled by a terrorist. I have had constant nightmares every night for the past two weeks. I can't even look forward to sleep being a relief from the day's anxiety


----------



## JustThisGuy

quesara said:


> One of those lovely car accident dreams.


Ooo, fun. Since my accident, I've had the endless "hallway" dream, but in my upside down car. It's me belly-crawling through glass again, trying to get out. But it just keeps stretching and stretching. In other versions, my car keeps getting hit by other cars over and over. So I spin and panic, spin and panic. Nothing like a sleep with no rest gained.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

livetolovetolive said:


> Honestly I don't feel confident in having a good guess at what your dream means as it seems very complex. But I get the feeling it is a very positive and meaningful dream as it deals with a lot of good, clear, and profound symbols (eggs, birth, art, cocoons). I did look at your profile though and you seem like a beautiful person inside and out.
> 
> I would say keep doing whatever you're doing as you seem to be moving forward, especially considering such a positive and meaningful dream:smile2:


Thank you, I'm sure you're a wonderful person as well...i think I might get back into dream interpretation ..just to see what my subconscious is trying to say.


----------



## SilkyJay

Last night I had a dream she was riding me on top.


----------



## jim11

This morning I dreamt about the one that got away with her kid. It made me sad. I even felt sad in the dream.


----------



## cool user name

Had a really odd dream last night that I started renting a room in a friends house, but his other room mates who hate me kept coming into my room and f-ing with me and my stuff.

When I tried to fight them, nothing could harm them


----------



## Perspicacious

FUUCK! I had the best dream of this year in a form of a lucid dream, it was amazing! ****ing maid knocked on my door and BAM! I'm back to ****ty reality. I want to go back so badly.


----------



## BackToThePast

I participated in an obstacle course that took place in a swamp. The goal was to enter and exit a series of tubes and avoid getting tomatoes thrown at me. At the end, the participants were judged based on the red hue of their skin, ranked by percentage points. I won with 25%.


----------



## feckoff

My boyfriend was Jamie Fraser from Outlander and we were in a shopping centre. Wasted dream.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream that i was at a bus stop and two lads that i knew from school were throwing stones at me from across the road.


----------



## BackToThePast

I came up with the perfect algorithm for a project that doesn't exist, ffs.


----------



## RandomGentleman

I was going out to get some pizza when I saw a road in my hometown closed off due to a bunch of flaming cars in the middle of the street. There was also some sort of zombie Apocalypse going on. I thought that was weird and continued to on my quest to get some pizza, completely ignoring all that for some reason. I guess I really wanted some pizza. I remember it being incredibly difficult to place an order as things kept getting in the way.

Eventually I got my pizza and after eating it I found myself on Hoth from The Empire Strikes back. I was imprisoned by the Imperials but managed to escape, grab a lightsaber and stole an Imperial AT-AT and fought off Darth Vader and eventually Emperor Palpatine who were chasing me.

My dreams are really ******* stupid. I kind of want to speak to some sort of dream interpreter and see what they have to say about them.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

It was about Advanced Supercomputers using forbidden Quantum Physics, and forbidden Alchemy to re-create, re-defined, expanded, simulations like a video game. 

Instead of making my subconscious act on its own, to keep me ballin.



What is this Futurama, taking charge of people's dreams.


----------



## Flora20

I dreamed I was swimming deep in the ocean where it's dark and found bright yellow and pink rocks. I guess I found some sort of treasure but suddenly I woke up.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night that i was at the bus stop and two buses crashed into each other.


----------



## Rex87

I was dreaming about some skyline chilli. And man It was so vivid which I haven't been having for a while. Like most of my dreams though it was more of a tease. I spent the whole segment of the dream just talking to the cashier. And was woken up before I could sink my teeth into those delicious chilli dogs. Not like eating in your dream is anything... not missing out there. One day though,I'll be back in KY, OH, IN, or even SOFL(its odd that there's a location down there, I guess its for Ohio snowbirds or something) for those amazing chilli dogs!


----------



## Xisha

My old friend was in it and now I miss her like crazy.  The blonde actress from Grey's Anatomy (the one that adopts) was in it too. Apart from that I can't remember what the dream was actually about.


----------



## Drunky

Had a dream last night someone calling out for help, we both start running to help and got to this tree with a person (might of been me) hanging from it.


----------



## Reckoner7

I was in a episode of the tv show 24. All I remember was Jack Bauer yelling at me.


----------



## kivi

I finally remembered my dream since the last one from months ago.
I was at a beautiful beach and I decided to swim. But I realized I forgot to bring my bikinis. So I started to search for a place to buy them. It was late when I finally found it and the store was almost closing. I chose bikinis in a rush.
When I turned back, I realized I bought 2 bikini bottoms. I tried to untie one of this and tried to make it a bikini top.


----------



## TenYears

I just had a couple hours sleep. Which, is not unusual for me. And they say that you're not supposed to be able to dream until you're three or four hours into it, into a deep sleep. But I swear I dream sometimes when taking little cat naps. Ffs. Idk. I'm just weird.


I dreamed about her when I went to sleep. I don't remember what happened, I just remember I was chasing her. I was trying to catch her, to stop her. Idk.


FML.


----------



## To22

I had a dream I was Batman in a very realistic Batman Arkham Knight style situation. I was running (grappling and gliding) from the cops, but couldn't manage to escape before I woke up. Normally, such frivolous dreaming would seem indicative of a healthy mind, but I'm not so sure about lately. Maybe I just don't have any pressing problems at the moment.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I had a dream I was at an amusement park, and one of the rides broke and went flying off into the woods! Not sure what the ride is called, it's the circular one that spins and you are strapped in on the inside. It was creepy. Also at the end of the dream I was expecting a friend to come over to my house
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostinReverie

My dreams are very vivid, but are either a mundane echo of real life or too weird to even explain. Many of my memories are dreams. So many that I have to remind myself several times a day that it was part of my sleeping life, not my waking one (e.g. dreaming that I ran out of cat litter).


----------



## SouthWest

I had a very close to home dream where my mum had somehow gotten herself an ocelot for a pet and it was terrorising the two household cats that she actually owns.


----------



## bad baby

i dreamt that i met up with s.a. guy. i still like him. he tells me that he is going somewhere, i tell him that i am going somewhere. he shows me track marks on his legs that look suspiciously like scars i had from childhood when i used to get caned by my dad (lol). he asks me what my intentions are, and i say they are entirely innocent (i believe this). he has a girlfriend, they are going through a rough patch. we hug and part ways. i probably won't ever see him again.

some **** happens which i don't remember, but next thing i know i meet his girlfriend, for the first time. she is pretty and asian and would bend over backwards for him. i envy her. we are in her bathroom, me talking to her reflection in the mirror as she brushes her teeth over the sink. i think her sister is there, too. i tell her that she has to patch things up, go and find him and let him know how much she loves him. she eventually makes up her mind to do so, but probably not on my advice. she hugs me. i'm not sure if i feel happy or sad.

then i wake up, and i start to forget.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why, but last night, I had a weird dream that my sister's cat had a kitten when he was still a kitten, but it was born as a cheeseburger instead of a cat.


----------



## bad baby

had another dream about him.

whatisthis? get out of my head, you!!!!


----------



## MisoGirl

Omg I had this ridiculous dream last night!

I was in a world kind of like the beanie babies world or something like that. But in addition to the beanies there were a few Care Bears and other characters like baby bugs bunny and Pupcake from strawberry shortcake and many others. They were all sentient. Also normal people lived in the world.

In the dream I found three puppies and was taking care of them and then some strange lady asked me if the puppies could volunteer for something but she didn't specify.

Then one day when I was taking pictures of the pups playing and suddenly the camera wouldn't work and pup cake and baby bugs took the pups from me and put the on a wagon with several other characters and took them away... I started to cry and then I woke up crying.

I am not making this up! I had this dream last night!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I dreamed I had avoided a mass shooting. For whatever reason the dream started out with me waiting in a lobby/waiting room inside some type of hotel when suddenly I noticed a man dressed in all black standing by the elevator carrying a rather large shotgun. Instead of warning anyone I walked out of the lobby before anything had happened. I was walking down one of the hotels halls when suddenly I heard gunshots coming from all directions. I quickly ran down the hallway to get outside only to see more gunmen and more people fleeing the hotel. This is where the dream gets a bit silly. I ran back inside in search of who knows what only to see monster like creatures causing havoc throughout the hotel. Most of the lights had gone out making it difficult to see and the hotel had begun to go up in flames. At this point I had woken up. What were the gunmen there for? Was it really even a mass shooting or was there something more to it that I was missing? I suppose I'll never know.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night that lad was tied to a post and he was picked up by a gang of bullies and thrown in a bin.


----------



## uziq

dreamt of an old crush ;_;


----------



## Vuldoc

my dreams have been a little fuzzy these last couple days. The last dream I remember was: I was a the airport going to pick my brother up. On the way a plane crashes but the physics were all weird like from GTA V. It didn't even blow up regardless it caused a massive panic people were running away screaming etc. My brother waiting at the terminal gets in and we rush home. I think I've been playing way too much GTA and crashing things.


----------



## Imbored21

I was in bed with my second cousin and two of her friends. We were talking about World of Warcraft. I wanted to have sex with my second cousin. We didn't have sex but we were both in our underwear so when my uncle walked in he thought we did. 

It was a really vivid dream lol. It happened 2 nights ago.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night that i was in Tesco and was waiting in line for the self service check out and the people in front were taking forever and the store shut in an hour and i was worried it would close before i could buy my items.


----------



## Drunky

Had a dream I was trying to get home, but I didn't know where that was or where I am, feeling lost.


----------



## SouthWest

It was very bizarre but I had a dream set in a western version on my town where I had to collect money for my brother from a Chinese giant. I was armed with a revolver that only had two rounds and the giant also had a bodyguard; it got messy.


----------



## Kevin001

I got involuntarily committed again. I was freaking out...........This is like the 3rd time this month I've dreamed of being sent back to a mental hospital......I hope it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## mishapisha

I went to lock the front door of our house but saw that someone was trying to break in because the door knob kept turning back and forth and I stumbled back as it opened. Then a group of thieves ran in and I recognized one of them, a friend, and he recognized me straight away so he ran at me and covered my head so I could barely see anything and I kicked and punched and screamed at him to get off because my family was still in the house and I thought they were going to murder everyone but he wouldn't let me go. Then when they were all leaving, he casually left with them I don't know how but, in my dream, I realized that he was hiding me so the other thieves wouldn't see me and hurt me... They ended up stealing 2 or 3 electronics but that was it.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I was atop a "level" like a game level at the top of mountains where I'd discovered a certain secret that had eluded others. It consisted of jumping from "Mt. Bierstadt" to "Mt. Evans" in an L-shaped set of two long jumps it was easy to fall from. On "Mt. Evans" was a podium that when jumped on produced 4 red crystals in a circle around the podium with equal spacing between them. Destroying the crystals by landing on them was somehow a good thing. 

A little later, I was climbing the steps of some mountain retreat mansion and inside found the summits of some 14ers labeled as though they were the actual summits. I asked where Mt. Evans was and a guy pointed through a wide gym to a room just beyond it. I was very tired and it took me awhile to get there and I was disappointed to find a card labeled Mt. Evans hanging from a string from the ceiling several feet from the ground. I was very confused because I wasn't sure if the actual mountain was some distance below or if it was miles away or what all this meant exactly because this was not a mountain summit at all. But I still had to get to the top, which was level with the card hanging from the ceiling and considered mounting a chair placed on top of a desk so I could reach that level before thinking better of it and calling it good enough.

I had a lot more energy now and bounded and skipped out through the the gym and out of the door of the building. There was an obstacle course of some sort I was decending and because I was descending it had the easier time of it. In fact, if I spread my arms, I got enough drag from my palms I could glide over section after section of the course, which descended as a staircase does which each section winding back below the last. At last a flipped out of the staircase obstacle course entirely and glided down a couple levels to another gym floor. There was an African man and his child at the bottom. The child had mottled skin coloration. For some reason I remember caring for it there. Some moments later a white-skinned young girl with a squarish face was brushing her cheek on mine like she was mine and I was pleased with it and appreciated her too. Then I awoke to my alarm.


----------



## a degree of freedom

We were captured at Naraku's castle and locked in a room on the first floor. My siblings tried to get fresh air to stay alive through small holes near the door and I did by an open window (which you would ordinarily figure would be more than sufficient to ventilate the room). In the night it occurred to me we didn't have to wait there, and since Naraku was our enemy there was no reason not to break the glass in the window and escape through it. I kicked out the glass and we got out, but I became interested in screwdriver bits I found laying the rocks among the glass (which I supposed was there but never saw). I figured maybe they were left there when the structure was built, and as I looked for others, I kept finding more of them, some silver colored, some gold colored, long ones, short ones, and increasingly bizarre heads I thought must be keys of some sort. In turn I found all sorts of strange golden colored shapes I figured must have originally lined the walkway and were probably of no value. I gathered the screwdriver bits into a pile and it occurred to me we were wasting time and needed to get out of there. My sisters meanwhile were looking at what looked like a page torn from a book that had a figure showing houses on a hill with dates on them of the construction of the homes, all from the 19th century. They were or I reasoned they were using it for ideas about where to prospect for gold. I think I exclaimed that we needed to go, and my brother and I went back into the room to get our sleepover belongings. I kept trying to urge haste when my brother notices our step-mother (his mom) is coming. We dart into another room to hide, though there is no where in particular to hide except away from immediate visibility when the door opens, so we stand against the wall furthest from the door. My step-mom comes in, notices us right away, and scolds us for breaking someone's window and insists that we need to fess up to Naraku--"or what, you'll call the police?", I interject--or else she'll call the cops, she finishes, as though I'd said nothing. I feel a little bad momentarily but then express with emphasis and pause after ever word that Naraku wants to destroy us, and then I turn away defiantly and dramatically, and continue encouraging everyone to load up the car so we can leave. But I do feel a little bad and I go back into Naraku's house (it has just been a house now for some time) and find in my wallet $200 which I leave on the table. My siblings have come in and are watching me and I feel a little embarrassed leaving money afterall for Naraku's window. I find a torn piece of sticky note to write on and try to write "$200 for the broken window" or something along those lines but I fail miserably at it, unable to make coherent marks on the sticky note. I try again and fail and again and still it's incoherent and I can't understand why I've lost the capacity to write coherently and have become very frustrated with myself. At last I manage to write what I mean in barely legible childish scribbles and leave the note with the money. At this point I wake up.

Yes. Naraku, if you're reading this, I'm so sorry I broke your window!


----------



## TryingMara

I dreamt I got a teaching job at a local school. It was the first day of classes and it was getting closer to the time I needed to be in. Everytime I tried to make it there, something went wrong. When I tried to call to explain, I was so nervous and overwhelmed, I couldn't dial the number correctly and then I couldn't remember it. Of course, at the end of the dream, it was way past the time I was supposed to be there.

The feeling that I'm late and time is running out is how I feel towards life..relationships, having a family, being normal, productive, successful, etc. Of course the anxiety was present in the dream, as it always is in my dreams.


----------



## kivi

I was at school and we had a big pool in schoolyard. I was swimming in this pool with some of my classmates. My other classmates were in school building. Then a man appeared on a helicopter. He announced "Just calm damn everybody." and started to throw squibs at pool and school building. Nothing has happened to me but some of my classmates were injured or died.


----------



## Polar

I tend to have a crapload of dreams of being on a boat, just like I did last night. Both small and big boats. The bigger ones are usually hybrid (a train boards).


----------



## DarrellLicht

Dreamed of being middle school aged and dropping F-bombs to everyone in church. 

Next thing I know, I'm on a airplane being sent to military school for being so obstinate. And being proud of myself for it.


----------



## lisbeth

Killing a bear with a fencing sword, and then eating a raw steak somebody had cut out of the bear meat.


----------



## felon 5241

I dreamt I was visiting a seaside town and that people there were familiar to me to the extent that I could engage them in conversation enquiring about how so-and-so was doing etc. On waking I realised I knew none of these characters. Later I came across something online which suggested that these figures may have been from a former life. Who knows? Gave me pause for thought though.


----------



## Polar

lisbeth said:


> Killing a bear with a fencing sword


That's not allowed. Resuscitate him in your next dream.


----------



## LostinReverie

I dreamt a person I used to know was pregnant. Even weirder, that he was married to my sister.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night that i got a train in Preston , i wanted to go to Blackpool but was told there was no stops on the train till Dover.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I was making a pizzas, as I do in dreams sometimes.


----------



## Fever Dream

A smoking mountain. An apache with a bow. A giant crow. And a stray dog. They will lead me to saving the world. Now if I can just get out of this 1940's.

Before that, the last dream I can remember is sitting in the back of a empty (execpt me) bus going down the interstate. Then realizing the bus is empty and doesn't have a driver.


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night that i was a girl and i was just wearing a bra and a guy pulled my bra off me and exposed my breasts.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I dreamt that I was in a wheelchair in a hospital waiting room, and two people I didn't know hated me because of it, saying I didn't need it. Then I went down a big, spiral slide with someone else I don't know who was supposed to be in a movie.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I supposed to go somewhere with this kid I met outside on a wooden porch. It was night and only the porch light illuminated anything. I didn't believe it at first but finally concluded the boy was naked and asked him about it. He responded tearfully about his impoverished family and began leading the way into the darkness. I tried to follow but lost him quickly and had to call out for him to wait for me. I found him again and it was daytime when we came upon large metal enclosure. The boy could crawl into an opening at the top and soon had opened the enclosure, which didn't have a simple lid, but opened in a complex multi-hinged way. Inside was a small basin of water which overflowed the opening. The water was extremely precious and apparently the point of our journey. The boy was overjoyed. Soon I found all the world was filling up with water and I was treading water. I was pulled under a water wheel, which would rotate first one way then another, carrying me up and then below the surface again as though it were weighted and trying to come to rest like a pendulum. The swings become increasingly exaggerated though so that I would be pulled over the top of the wheel and down into the water on the other side. Next thing I knew, I'd come to, and the water had receded to occupying only water basins so that the ground could be walked on again. 

We'd parked on the side of the road on a hillside. I knew the way through the forest and lead my family bushwacking a short time before finding the barely visible trail. The dogs took off ahead of us along the trail through a clearing into a more heavily wooded area beyond. There, they disturbed a number of giant and frightful beasts. I only remember the giant grizzly reared up facing one other of the monsters just on the other side of a large bush from us and I told my brother and sister to slowly back away and, emphatically, to NOT show your back to them. I was afraid they wouldn't listen, but they did and we backed away slowly. My sister ultimately went a different way and I was left alone with my brother. We came to the edge of what resembled a part of giant pasta wheel, a large concrete structure engineered for an unclear purpose. We had to make our way to the center along one narrow spoke or another. My brother decided another would be easier than the one I started on because some green slimely humanoids blocked our way. They may have been poisoned or sick people, but they were understood to be hostile, although lethargic and not an extreme threat except for the balance needed to deal with them while balancing on a spoke. The spokes separated large basins of evidently poisonous water, although one side of the one I stood on was empty and had only the remains of several dead slimy people in the bottom. I was able to fling the two slimy people in my way into the empty basin where they fell to their demise. I could see my brother successfully navigating the other spoke some 50 or so yards away.


----------



## bad baby

dreamt that i got my period, and i was all excited over it.

...even in my dreams i'm still such a freak lol >.>


----------



## blue2

Being at the top of a massive skyscraper then david schwimmer walked past then I went downstairs and broke a glass thing while jumping over it then I was talking to somebody in a bathroom ya know a city person and I was trying to act cool :/ that's all I remember


----------



## Plasma

In my dream I was outside my neighborhood, talking to somebody, ... and that's it.


----------



## Sdistant

That I lived in very rural Alaska surrounded by wolves.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I was in a dark basement that had been drywalled and finished but not painted. A girl and I were sweeping each room, taking cover in turn behind corners. We encountered nothing.

...

I'd beaten a very powerful boss in a game. My friend beat him too, separately, and then challenged me. I didn't want to fight him because I was sure he was better than me. My character was at half health from the fight and I clicked on a "reset" button thinking this might restore his health. Instead, it deleted my character. I should have known it might do that since there was a confirmation prompt, but I didn't catch on in time. I was both dismayed and grateful since now I couldn't accept my friend's challenge.


----------



## gopherinferno

bad baby said:


> dreamt that i got my period, and i was all excited over it.
> 
> ...even in my dreams i'm still such a freak lol >.>


a few months ago i had a dream that i got my period, and then i woke up, and the dream came true

IF YOU GET YOUR PERIOD IN YOUR DREAMS, YOU GET YOUR PERIOD IN REAL LIFE


----------



## Blag

Last dream i remember: A friend of mine lost both of his parents and came to me for comfort and advice, and i wake up trying to get out of the dilemma and the grief myself.

Nobody would probably read this though.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I came down stairs to something resembling a convention floor with different booths. There were a lot of people running around getting ready to serve some role, perhaps for customers. I was supposed to have a role too, but I had no idea what it was. I asked a few different people and finally learned I was supposed to be (a certain name I don't remember). I learned that I had a badge that said so, but when I looked at it, it said something else and I tried to explain that they got my name or role wrong. After some complaining and confusion someone got me into a dressing room and helped me put on a bunch of things that weighted my legs so heavily I could barely walk. All right, I was dressed up now, but what was I supposed to do? I wandered confused and came to customers dining. I was told to say something or another to them and tried to but was critiqued and told to do it a certain different way. No matter how I thought about I couldn't make sense of anything at all I was supposed to do. I think I might have started yelling at people at that point and created enough of a stir I was dragged into a different area where I was going to receive sentencing and punishment. All I really remember of it was thinking it was all so unfair that I stood for awhile as some people mocked or humiliated me and threw things at me and then I just gave up and fell the ground and let everyone do what they wanted to me because I didn't care anymore. Some one poured water on me and I didn't care. Others did things like this but I didn't really take much notice or care. I just remember laying there. I think I was dragged at some point into a cell, still laying there playing dead. My sister came to talk to me but I didn't care what she said. Next I remember I was playing a shooting game where I'd shot down every target and got a perfect score, but then remembered I didn't care and fell back down, confused about whether I should care or not or keep up the act or not. Next I remember I was kneeling in front of someone new in a new place, but had some electric strap across my wrists that was repeatedly zapping me. I was supposed to endure a certain number of them as punishment but the person watching over it got distracted talking to someone else and left me there getting zapped more than I was supposed to. I didn't really care that much because they didn't really hurt that much though.

All in all, an unpleasant dream.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I dreamt I went out the back yard.... it was winter... the grass had frost on it ... it was cold and I was disappointed. 

literally the most boring and plausible lifetime occurrence dream I ever had. lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter

God mine was so disturbing, I dreamt me and 4 other girls were Lil Wayne's sex slaves e___e .. I was underage..and it was her *turn* and I was like no take me

:vomit

Then it switched to me at my old job and we all got out somehow..

Don't ask lol, I wasn't listening to his music the night b4 ...but I did eat a crap load of food b4 bed..and that usually gives me nightmares so...

I'm gonna have to stop midnight binges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noca

I was collecting my mail in my dream which apparently contained Lego that I had ordered, which hasn't actually arrived yet lol. I was dissapointed.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was staying in a caravan park with my family (it wasn't a real place), and they had renovated it so half was a motel, connected to the old cabins. I wanted to see what the new part was like, so I went, thinking no one was there. It was like walking around a display house. Then I heard someone walk, so I kept trying to hide. I wasn't supposed to be there, and I was wearing pyjamas. When I got outside, there were people walking towards me on their way to some type of temple. I really wasn't supposed to be there, but there was nowhere to go. Then I got on a bus which went past the cabins/motel/temple, and by the time I pressed the button, it was too far for me to walk back.


----------



## kivi

I had a degree I wanted and I was accepted to the university I want. I felt so happy.


----------



## Barakiel

There was this train station in Krakow me and a group of people were exploring, apparently it wasn't very safe and the monks who worked there weren't paid the best wages. :um At least that's what I remember.



kivi said:


> I had a degree I wanted and I was accepted to the university I want. I felt so happy.


What did you major in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kivi

Barakiel said:


> What did you major in if you don't mind me asking?


Medicine


----------



## Overdrive

i was dreaming of synthesizer


----------



## a degree of freedom

My sister was trying to explain how my dad had set up the basement so she had a place to study and how he'd put so many light switches in a new hallway. I went and looked for myself and found things as she had described it. Her room had been halved with a curtain barrier at the end of a short hallway, and there was barely any room in there. She had described cubes where she would study, but when she showed them too me, it was really only my step-mom's former hair-cutting room, with counters you could pull a stool up to. I told her what the room needed for studying was a big table.

...

I was playing Link in a video game. I looked around from where I started and had a hard time getting my bearings. I remember jumping down from a place so high I thought I would die upon landing. I landed in a terraced pit with sand at the bottom and didn't take any damage. There were all sorts of dark entrances so that this was going to be difficult to explore completely. I went in one and found myself coming right out of another. I tried to remember that combination. I tried to go into another but found a merchant standing in the way nearly completely concealed by the darkness. I clicked past something he said too quick to read it and it seemed important. I tried talking to him again but he wanted to sell me things instead and I clicked through it without seeing what he offered. I tried talking to him again but this time he offered to send me into one of two dungeon-type areas the dark doors led to. I picked one, and knew that it was an area that would completely respawn if I left it, so I'd have to clear it if I wanted to make progress. I first encountered a baby bear and a hamster. I was hitting and hitting this bear with my fists but not doing much damage. I turned away to deal with the hamster a little but turned back to find the bear had completely regenerated in that amount of time. I gave up on the bear and was going to deal with the hamster finally but struggled with the hamster too, this time because something was keeping me from hitting it, as though it had shields or something. I recognized the area was too far beyond my level.

...

A guy walked past a window well while I was in the basement in the middle of the night. I had the hardest time figuring out whether the window well was on the side of the house or in the front, and why someone would walk past it in the middle of the night.

...

I was on vacation and had planned a third mini-trip I was going to go on but was exhausted from the previous two and didn't want to go.

...

I was in a covered stadium or giant arena with rows of stands around it. A certain prisoner who had to fight had found a magical barrier around the stadium was weakest right at the edge of the roof to the stadium and was going to break out. Sometime later others were fighting in the arena and I remember someone brought in a large mirror that would restore the health of one of the fallen fighters. Some time later, my sister was going to fight Vegeta. They started by magically creating obstacles in the room that had certain properties which made a game out of it. One was a flat shape that went from one side of the arena to the other. Another was a huge, yellow, triangular prism that stood upright. I remember watching it fold up from rectangular panes. My sister had an orb that floated beside her for some reason and said the fight would start when Vegeta managed to hit her in the face. He tried, but every time my sister would block. Instead Vegeta created a rail perpendicular to the other obstacles and said the game was over if one of them could be pushed on it to the opposite wall. Now my sister couldn't stop Vegeta behind a magical blue barrier from advancing and pushing her along. She was just about to touch the wall when everything stopped. My sister told him that she got him. He'd tripped over one of the other obstacles along the way that drained his energy away and now she had absorbed Vegeta's techniques. She clarified that she had merely learned them and not taken them from him, but she had won. I told her she should try Galick Gun, and she fired it at the giant center-hanging scoreboard which created a violent explosion. Or I should say, I tried to render a giant explosion but struggled with it, and that woke me up.


----------



## Mattsy94

I was on the bus and these four chavs were sitting in front of me talking about some bollocks ****e. There was a silence between them and then the one sitting in front of me started making fun of me for no reason. I decided that I wasn't gonna take any of his **** so I just started punching him repeatedly. My strikes felt weak and sluggish because it was a dream, but despite that, he didn't fight back. He just sat there and took it like a wimp while I bludgeoned his face. The others didn't even react. It was literally me punching him repeatedly in a highly focused rhythm. It was so surreal it was crazy.

Eventually I stopped and then the chavs got off at their stop, but not before one of them knocked my glasses off. They broke, and I was pissed because now I'd have to buy new ones. Thankfully it was only a dream :laugh:


----------



## 7th.Streeter

My dream was so weird but soooooo very cute. I dreamt I had a baby, she was so damn adorable... And she was more of a toddler.. 

Anyway she was in this black toddler 👞 shoe ; and when I'd say ," Where's. Kara 😃???" She pops up out of the shoe, and goes down in...like the little pop goes the weasel.. 

It amazed my BC Kara is my 2nd runner up name I had for a girl.. The first is Myla.


----------



## JustThisGuy

OK, my sister's husband was in the dream and we were playing cards. He soaked the face-cards in garlic and onion for some reason for the game...? Anyways, he slowly turned into JJ Abrams (Which once I woke, I realized my brother-in-law looks a bit like Abrams) and we started to watch tv after my brother was done playing cards with us.

One episode was The Simpsons. It was about Mr. Burns having a little kid look like him due to plastic surgery. This lookalike endeared him and pushed Smithers away. During a snake bite between the both of them, the boy popped out of his plastic surgery and so Burns sucked the poison out of him and gave it to Smithers via a kiss. The boy was returned to his father fine, yet the animation turned live-action... It was strange.

It was an anthology, I just am losing the rest of it. I'd say there was 2 or 3 more segments in my dream.


----------



## kivi

It was about Teletubbies being evil. I don't remember it with details.


----------



## Amphoteric

Well, this morning's dream was something

In the dream I was at some sort of a log cabin + sauna kinda building which is located by a lake (It's not any real place yet I've found myself visiting it many times in my dreams). And I had my usual dream problem: needing to pee but there being no free/usable bathrooms for doing so. I end up going to a mall (which is another imagined frequent dream location) and I run into Stephen Fry there. Somehow we act like we're old buddies and not as if it was the first time we met. He ends up trying to grope me and I just step back and ask him that "aren't you supposed to be gay anyway?" and he just starts crying. He then says that he wants to add me as a FB friend and I tell him that "there are probably 5 people on my friends list who would recognise you, but none of them would believe it's really you." And that's where the dream ends and I get out of bed to go for a piss, lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Amphoteric said:


> Well, this morning's dream was something
> 
> In the dream I was at some sort of a log cabin + sauna kinda building which is located by a lake (It's not any real place yet I've found myself visiting it many times in my dreams). And I had my usual dream problem: needing to pee but there being no free/usable bathrooms for doing so. I end up going to a mall (which is another imagined frequent dream location) and I run into Stephen Fry there. Somehow we act like we're old buddies and not as if it was the first time we met. He ends up trying to grope me and I just step back and ask him that "aren't you supposed to be gay anyway?" and he just starts crying. He then says that he wants to add me as a FB friend and I tell him that "there are probably 5 people on my friends list who would recognise you, but none of them would believe it's really you." And that's where the dream ends and I get out of bed to go for a piss, lol.


Haha! Great story. I love, sometimes hate, those returning to places that only exist in your dreams.


----------



## SouthWest

I was being pestered in my house by a giant bug with vividly coloured fur and tiny wings. Kind of like a bumblebee on acid, but no stinger.


----------



## iCod

I had a dream @gopherinferno was in a car with me and we were discussing our common interest in Surly_Wurly when suddenly I crashed the car and I was carried out by this super buff woman EMT who threw me into the ambulance. I never saw gopher after that.

It was a very odd dream.


----------



## East

had a dream i made out w/ a friend i'm currently v salty with and not speaking to

thanks brain


----------



## gopherinferno

iCod said:


> I had a dream @gopherinferno was in a car with me and we were discussing our common interest in Surly_Wurly when suddenly I crashed the car and I was carried out by this super buff woman EMT who threw me into the ambulance. I never saw gopher after that.
> 
> It was a very odd dream.


were we talkin smack about him or was it pleasant?
@Surly Wurly thanks a lot for being such a distracting subject. you probably got me killed.


----------



## Amphoteric

JustThisGuy said:


> Haha! Great story. I love, sometimes hate, those returning to places that only exist in your dreams.


Yeah, I have so many of them. Some of them have a real world basis, but some are just seemingly total dream fiction. Recurring places, recurring themes... can't tell you how many times I've tried to photo something in a dream with my phone or a camera and it never works out, lol.


----------



## teenage wildlife

I dreamed (I think it was last night) that I was at school, and in one of my classes everyone had a 3ds and we were all playing video games together.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah, I have so many of them. Some of them have a real world basis, but some are just seemingly total dream fiction. Recurring places, recurring themes... can't tell you how many times I've tried to photo something in a dream with my phone or a camera and it never works out, lol.


Phones need a dream app.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Having sex with this one girl I was acquainted with, who was in a few of my college classes from back then, on a carousel surrounded by clowns watching, smiling and clapping. All of a sudden, I was fishing and drinking beer on a yacht with a cousin of mine that I haven't seen or spoken to in years. Weird thing was, we were in our teenage forms.


----------



## East

East said:


> had a dream i made out w/ a friend i'm currently v salty with and not speaking to
> 
> thanks brain


this came true I'm a clairvoyant


----------



## Robot the Human

I heard a large bang, as if something jumped off of the roof onto the deck. I looked outside the door and there was this huge wolf with white and blonde/yellow fur. It was starring as if it wanted inside of the house. I was so intimidated, and I was worried that it would use its nose to pry the door open. I hesitated to grab the door handle, but I felt that I had to in case it tried to force its way inside of the house. That's when a laughing clown suddenly came from behind me and started slapping me in the face with pancakes. 

Ok so I made the last part up, but it was a really cool dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The last dream I remember was that we had to buy chopsticks for my dog, so we were at the chemist, looking for them.

I don't use them, and neither does my dog, and if we did, they're not sold in chemists.


----------



## kivi

First, I started to walk in a long corridor. There were children around me. It turned out I was at a school. I wasn't a student or a teacher. I don't know why I was there. There was a person (I am not close) with me.
We decided to visit the next floor. We saw a small library between the stairways. I saw some of my books there but I don't own them in real life. I thought they were mine in my dream.


----------



## pandana

Walked into a spiderweb and freaked the **** out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dreamed that I was asleep dreaming and I kept waking up every few minutes with a throbbing headache. Then I woke up with a throbbing headache. I'm still not sure if I was really waking up every few minutes or if I was just dreaming that I was and the headache just so bad that it was invading my dream about being asleep.

At any rate, the whole thing really sucked because I guess your mind actually recognizes horrible pain even if you're dreaming.

Anyway, usually when I wake up with a headache the damn thing just persists all day and there's not a damn thing I can do about it. This time, I got up, went to take a leak and the headache went away as soon as I peed. Does that mean really having to pee bad gives me a headache? I wish I knew. Or maybe I don't. 

Personally, I think I just get headaches in my sleep because it just plain hurts so bad to be me that all that pain has nowhere to go while I'm asleep so it starts attacking random zones trying to wake me up. :lol


----------



## Mattsy94

An erotic dream.

And I'm afraid that's the most I can say without getting insta-banned.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am a soldier in an army platoon on the battlefield with Marilyn Manson as our platoon leader leading us as we were all riding cheetahs. We were quickly mowed down one by one as we charge and are all killed. Afterwards, we all went to Applebees to recuperate. My boss from one of my old jobs was also there as well for some reason. I ordered a bowl of Chicken Gumbo.


----------



## Staticnz

I dreamed there was a fat guy I was having a debate with about guns (I think it was the amazing atheist), and had a big American constitution and he kept ripping parts off of it and shoving them in my face. 

Seriously.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I was following a magic user who was basically breaking the game. We were going after the Sense Ritual, and the whole swamp lit up in glowing lights as we glided through luminous blue archways. We arrived at the Mad Monk's Tomb where I expected we would fight chernovy. Instead there were some 8 or so floating orange spherical monsters with pointy gray beaks which drained energy. We both fought side-scrolling style, but we both died.









Figure 1: Mad Monk's Tomb (With chernovy. Hero shown for scale.)


----------



## Fat Man

Last night I dreamed I was being picked on in High School. Towards the end of the dream I went insane and started cutting off the heads of the people around me. Some students fought back with swords, but I eventually killed them. Once everyone was dead, I turned to the teacher in the classroom and stared him down, then I woke up. Dreams in where I get bullied in high school are pretty common, but it's very very rare that I fight these bullies off.


----------



## Vuldoc

I was stranded in the wilderness left alone for dead.


----------



## Drunky

I was batman and lost my batmobile in a multi storey car park.


----------



## Kevin001

I got kidnapped by some guy. He took me into some weird place. There was an elevator that would go deep underground. There were other kidnapped people there as well. The guy that kidnapped me also had another guy in the place working on something. I ended up killing the guy that kidnapped me and escaping..........the dream felt so real. Don't you love waking up and thanking God it was just a dream? Sheesh.


----------



## SD92

I dreamt I'd lost my bank card by accidently leaving it somewhere, I was swearing and worrying. Luckily I woke up.

And the other day I dreamt someone from my school put a peg on my nose.


----------



## Memories of Silence

SD92 said:


> And the other day I dreamt someone from my school put a peg on my nose.


I found the post in here I thought I remembered, and I was wrong. It was a mousetrap, not a peg.


----------



## SD92

Silent Memory said:


> I found the post in here I thought I remembered, and I was wrong. It was a mousetrap, not a peg.


Yeah, that's it. I'd forgotten about that dream. It's on the first page.


----------



## Andras96

Can't quite remember, but whatever it was caused me to punch the wall in my sleep. I also wake up screaming from time to time. Exciting!...


----------



## bad baby

had a dream about volcanoes, or just people saying the word 'volcano' a lot, can't recall exactly. also someone (me?...no that can't be right, you don't see yourself in dreams do you) squatting over the edge of a cliff and rocking back and forth on their toes. some kind of science classroom. a man in a muppet costume telling me, "the complexity of these hyperdimensional screens and toys are irrelevant, the books are where it's at."

..would've found out where all this was going had my mum not woken me up with a skype call at like 6 in the morning. srsly wtfvugh adfhsjd (>_<)


----------



## dune87

The day before yesterday:
I was doing something inappropriate with a tall dark haired guy with a beard. At some point I looked out of the window and there was an enormous plant leaf touching the glass. Who cares.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Two blonde girls were sitting at the end of the bed dressed as Alice in Wonderland were stareing at me, one started crawling toward me. I could feel the bed actually shake as if a person were really there, so I woke up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Last night, I dreamt I was on this forum and someone said they were going to stop going on it after October 20, and they were saying bye to everyone and thanking people for all their help. It felt real.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

the last one I remember...I was at home and I ordered chipotle through postmates (a delivery service). For some reason the burritos were the size of sushi rolls. I was super upset so I got in my car and headed to chipotle. On the way there people were screaming and the streets were full of fire. I started speeding like 80 an hour on a 45 road. I was shot through my windshield. I remember thinking this is it, this is me dying. I could feel my self or soul disengage from my body and float up into the galaxy. I wanted to return to my body but I was comfortable. It felt oddly calming as my soul was floating among the stars. I couldn't see what was happening below on Earth and I accepted my death. It felt too real and for some reason I was happy that was the aftermath of death. Death was okay, I was alright with it. Then I woke up and immediately thought ah crap I'm still here dammit.


----------



## SD92

Silent Memory said:


> Last night, I dreamt I was on this forum and someone said they were going to stop going on it after October 20, and they were saying bye to everyone and thanking people for all their help. It felt real.


Which member was it?


----------



## gopherinferno

bad baby said:


> had a dream about volcanoes, or just people saying the word 'volcano' a lot, can't recall exactly. also someone (me?...no that can't be right, you don't see yourself in dreams do you) squatting over the edge of a cliff and rocking back and forth on their toes. some kind of science classroom. *a man in a muppet costume telling me, "the complexity of these hyperdimensional screens and toys are irrelevant, the books are where it's at."*
> 
> ..would've found out where all this was going had my mum not woken me up with a skype call at like 6 in the morning. srsly wtfvugh adfhsjd (>_<)


i have never related to another person's dream as much as i relate to yours here


----------



## Memories of Silence

SD92 said:


> Which member was it?


It was don. It must have been because I read his Ask Me Anything thread not long before I went to sleep.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I remember that I was being led forward on an open road to receive a punishment before a Bîaŵac, an ominous, electrical, luminous blue swirling wind. I could feel the presence of a beneficent deity behind me as though extended from my body just behind my shoulders. She seemed to shimmer in green and gold. I was to wait for a priest to sentence me. To calm myself and be self-possessed I sat and meditated. I could feel the deity encouraging me to straighten my back and as I did so a sense of peace became increasingly profound as though I was learning gradually as I slowly straightened. 

I remember an indicator panel showing three rows of six relics, grouped into three groups of six. Some were back-lit indicating which relics ones had been found in the world so far. Most were unlit. The far left group was a set of six stamps that read "Mama's" above it and only one was lit. But one column in the far right group had all three lit, and the combination of them was supposed to be a source of power. One of these three was inside me and that didn't work with someone else's plans. 

I remember the deity bringing about a great power in me. I leaped in the air with a brilliant, colorful, and wildly electric sword, the light from which filled my whole vision, and knew I was invulnerable.


----------



## bad baby

dude this is too good.

so i dreamt that @mentoes was talking to me on skype about a plan for some weird stunt on some public square on campus and i was trying to goad (more like annoy) him into executing it by typing "do it, do it, do it," over and over.

and then i woke up _in the dream_ and told him about it, and he refused to believe me ;_;... so then i went to find the conversation to show him as proof (for some reason that made sense in my dream >.>). i was turning on my laptop (...why do i have a laptop?) when i woke up, for real this time.

...the first thing i did was check skype to make sure there was no "do it do it" text wall lmao



gopherinferno said:


> i have never related to another person's dream as much as i relate to yours here


omg gurl u get me ♡♥♡♥


----------



## Strikn

I had an interesting dream this night;

I was in a living room of some sort with a family member, the surroundings were very dark (still warm however, red and old victorian style decoration). It all starts with me sitting in a sofa while my family member sat in a sofa that was in front of me, I also saw a stairway in another room right in front of me and suddenly I saw a creature of some sort walking up the stairs excorcist style (reminded of it anyway), after it had walked up (which was very eerie) I commented on it to the family member stating "that was an exoskeleton". A bit after that I walked to the room next to the living room (without really wanting it), it got very dark and the "exoskeleton" jumped me, then I woke up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I dreamt that someone sent me some photos of my mum and a Christmas tree from my own computer, told me the name of my suburb, and kept telling me things I had never told them about myself.

I looked at my iPad, and there was an app on there I hadn't seen before that they had downloaded and signed into, and I was finding things out about them from what they were telling people on it.

They had hacked my computers and were probably watching me through my webcam and looking at all of my photos. They were signing into my Facebook and were reading my messages, and probably going to write things or post photos on there, and there was nothing I could do about any of it.

I didn't want to have to tell anyone, and it felt very real. I was happy when I woke up and found out it was only a dream.


----------



## bad baby

mentoes said:


> I _refuse_ to believe this happened in your dream.
> 
> ...but if it did, looks like you were playing the role of Shia Lebouf.


ugghg you suck







i bet if it were shia he would believe everything i say and do anything i tell him to！！



> We've both had dreams about Shia Lebouf. Coincidence? (¬_¬҂)


hm i wonder what it means..

--------

last night i dreamt that i was vacationing with an old acquaintance in a seaside resort somewhere (..i did take a trip with her to oregon a few years ago so maybe that's where this came from..). but anyway, i brought with me this magic cream that promotes hair growth and for some reason i was rubbing it all over myself and cuddling my teddy bear and next thing i knew my bear was spouting stray hairs everywhere. grosssss.

i also had this very precious manual hidden in my room, and i went to retrieve it one night and found it in tatters and missing pages. the acquaintance admitted to me she had read it and i got incredibly pissed off, so pissed off that i, in fact, had to take a piss.

so then i went downstairs and there was this sort of diner that doubles as a bathroom (??????) and it was so damn crowded and i had to wait for everyone to leave. i ended up sitting next to a guy and his group of friends finishing dinner, and i wrapped a towel around myself and seriously contemplated just going right then and there. luckily though later i managed to find an empty stall, but the toilet was sooooo dirty i practically had to clean it inside out. then when i was cleaning i felt a kick in my stomach and quickly sat down, and that's when i woke up.

...all in all, what the ****ing ****.


----------



## a degree of freedom

A large mantis-like bug with a flat body about the length of your outstretched fingers (think of a seed pod from a honey locust, it was very similar in shape and size) came down from the ceiling on thread like a spider. It changed a little as it hung a foot or so from the ground I was laying on, showing suckers on its limbs which then disappeared again. I told my sister who was next to me different things it probably eats, "spiders, and ______, and ______, and SpaghettiOs". (Whatever I said in the blanks, I thought I was being kind of funny.) I took a stick and tried to push it into the ground and kill it. The thread held with quite a bit of tension until finally it snapped from the ceiling. The end of it stung me and stuck to my arm. It soon let go though, and I could see I'd squished black, green, and magenta blood out of it. Despite that it still seemed to righted itself on the ground and looked at me from big black eyes on two heads. I swung the stick at it and it seemed to duck under it as fast as I could see, but I couldn't be sure. Was it still alive or not?


----------



## ModernDayRonin

Ok, here's the most recent one I can remember the clearest:
It was my 25th birthday, my parents somehow got possession of my neighbor's house and were cleaning out his garage (my neighbor was sitting in the backyard, sudden much, much older then he is in real life). I went to that house's kitchen and checked the answering machine, and found that my friend Tanner called, who was in a really popular metal band for some reason, and he was gonna give me VIP Warped Tour tickets. I went to the kitchen and found my friend Greg sitting there high off drugs for some reason (he hardly ever does any). I tried telling him about the tickets, but he just sat there, staring into space. Then my dream ended. 
Probably better with context, but still pretty weird.


----------



## JDsays

The last dream I had that I remember had whale torpedoes. I was standing over the edge of a very high cliff looking into a massive ocean where there a few people on small boats. Beneath the boats were gigantic whales. Eventually, one of the whales jumped into the air and took the boats down. I had a "Oh sh*t" moment in my dream and started to run away from the scene for some reason, when one of the whales turned into a torpedo and went straight for me. 

That's all I remembered of it.


----------



## Robot the Human

I can usually seem to remember my dreams, even days after they've happened. Sometimes they become a neat little story like this one:

I was standing outside in the front yard and it was raining. I was staring down the half mile of stone road that connects us to the main roads. It was still daylight as a newer looking luxury car was arriving at the house. This car never came into complete view, and actually I could only see it in the distance both when coming and going. Two young girls were running out of sight, in efforts not to be seen, through the yard as it was raining and getting dark. I saw the car's headlights and tail lights as it was divining away. I immediately assumed that these girls came from that car, and I intercepted their attention before they could disappear toward the woods and river area. In my mind, I figured that these girls must have bailed out either from their parents or from someone much older than them. They had no idea where they were going and was likely unfamiliar with this area, which concerned me. They seemed to be in some kind of distress, but at the same time I had guessed that they were probably rebelling from their parents or grandparents by somehow sneaking out of the car as it drove away slowly down that stone road. I felt I was in a difficult situation. I didn't want to force them to go back or call the police or anything, even knowing I could be held responsible for them. I felt it was best to not be hostile and be supportive of them. I had made attempts to run away in the past (according to my dream; not true in real life), so I could relate to them. I was a bit nervous, of course, being responsible for potential runaway girls that were probably much younger than me. I wanted to do the right thing for the situation at hand, that was suddenly thrown at me and with my own bestowed leadership. One was particularly younger, possibly as young as 15. Overall, I thought to myself "let them have their way, while it lasts". I wanted to help them in the best possible way that I could, without scaring them away even further and perhaps into more dangerous territory in the middle of a raining night. I asked them to come with me, and that they were welcome to stay here if they liked. At this point, they had canceled their attempt at going further and continuing on, unseen. They agreed and started to cooperate with me. I wasn't going to tell my parents either, because they would likely call the police and these girls would be immediately be on their way. 

I showed them an old camper that my mom had set up for the summer. Looking at the mini pop-up camper in the distance, I could tell that the wind was blowing as the green tinted cloth swayed behind the small line of trees. The ends ruffled very briefly but dramatically as the atmosphere of that moment seemed to be difficult to advance on foot. I pointed toward the camper and told them that they could stay there for the night. I also assured them that I would be here to help them until they got things straightened out. In my mind, I wanted them to come to the conclusion that they had to return to where they belonged, eventually. I told them to follow me, and the youngest girl went right on ahead of the three of us. The older girl followed, and half way there I had lost sight of them. It suddenly became very dark and I had lost my way toward the camper. In my complete blindness, I called out to them worrying that they would become as lost as I was in such unfamiliar territory. The older girl ran up to me suddenly with a huge smile on her face, as if she had been saving all of her gratitude up to this point. She kissed me on the cheek and said, "You were afraid of being alone, weren't you?"
I was shocked, because for one I didn't expect such a sudden gesture from her like that. After she said that, in the dream I realized that I was, in fact, afraid of being alone and also for them being left alone as I was in that saturated dark moment. Nothing came back into view, and the dream had ended there.


----------



## bad baby

@Robot the Human wow. i dont know if you've read this george saunders story, but your dream sounds almost like a sequel to it.


----------



## Robot the Human

bad baby said:


> @Robot the Human wow. i dont know if you've read this george saunders story, but your dream sounds almost like a sequel to it.


Sounds cool. I have not, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was about a bottle of mouthwash. There were two that were the same, or maybe it was one reflected in a mirror. I don't know why I would dream about that, but it could be because the one I have been using reminds me of peas, and the dream was telling me I should use the other flavour I saw in the dream instead, because I have both.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Artificial Intelligence taking over the world.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I don't remember much but all I know is that Shikamaru was there lol..

He's one of my favorite narutard characters


----------



## Jesuszilla

It was the apocalypse and my brother, sister and I were trying to survive. Then we went traveling on the road only to be sent to a courthouse and lied to and sent to a prison camp. I woke up when we got to the camp


----------



## hbk4894

had a dream last night that i went to see a movie and when i got out of the movie i suddenly didnt know were i was and got really scared.


----------



## bad baby

dreamt that i was living with a homestay family, they had two kids, a boy and a girl, both in their teens, and the father was craaaazy genki in that 'sad middle-aged dude trying to act cool around his kids and failing' kind of way, but i liked him.

we had a rotational cooking schedule, and one evening i was supposed to be making tacos for dinner i think, but somehow i found a recipe for live insects and i convinced them that that was my specialty... wait actually they might have been spiders, idk. all i remember is taking a bunch of creepy crawlies about the size of my fist, turning them belly up on the chopping board and prying their legs off as they writhed about. goo came out and the stench was unbearable, but for some reason i was enjoying it ;D

then after that was done i went up to my room, which was kind of like an isolation chamber - i distinctly remember feeling a great sense of inner calm from having kicked my dependence of technology... i was just sitting there enjoying a zen moment of doing nothing when i noticed these moveable stairs leading up to the roof, and i followed them out of curiosity.

they didn't lead to the roof but rather to a big studio down in the basement. (relevant.) there was a long meandering slide covering the entire studio and shakira (!!!!!!!) was filming a music video there. in my dream shakira was short and dumpy and had straight hair with bangs and dressed all visual kei and stuff, but there's no doubt in my mind that it was shakira.

so she got on the slide and started sliding around, and i followed her. she kept yelling disjointed words at me in spanish, probably asking me to stop harassing her, but i either didn't understand or didn't care. she was wearing this halter top with her midriff exposed and at one point i put my hand on it and it _went right through_ in a creepy roswell kind of way ヽ(ºДº*)ﾉ

i don't remember the rest of it but i'm sure it just got weirder from there.


----------



## SD92

I had three. First one I was in a maths lesson back in school. Second, I was walking across the road and went too quick and nearly got run over. Third, I was on this forum and was about to start a thread in the Frustration section about how unpopular I am.


----------



## SplendidBob

Last nights dream:

So there I was at the doctors, with some kind of bowel issue. The doctor had to 'clean up' for me as I soiled myself in front of her three times. It was an attractive female doctor. I wasn't particularly embarrassed by any of it though, surprisingly.

I then teamed up with a dwarf and robbed her house afterwards. Not out of revenge you see, we were investigating something, and we decided to rob it when we got bored. I felt a little bit bad going through and stealing her personal stuff after she had treated me so kindly at the doctors surgery, but the dwarf encouraged me, so I did it anyway. Come to think of it now, I am pretty sure the whole thing was the dwarf's idea.

This kind of **** every single night.



bad baby said:


> there was a long meandering slide covering the entire studio and shakira (!!!!!!!) was filming a music video there. in my dream shakira was short and dumpy and had straight hair with bangs and dressed all visual kei and stuff, but there's no doubt in my mind that it was shakira.


This made me chuckle, and you were right, it _was_ Shakira (the real one).


----------



## a degree of freedom

I was in a big dark swimming pool with a crowd of people and I was talking with a high school crush. It was happy but for some reason felt like I just wanted to be by myself so I swam around away from everyone else. My dad tried to convince me to go back but I didn't want to.

My dad had just finished restoring some sort of machine and was pulling it on a flatbed trailer across the front lawn. I guessed it was a sailboat but my dad told me that it had motors and I figured maybe all the various articulated pieces somehow made a roof over the hull when fully extended.

I was running away from some catastrophe with a friend who was beside me in some kind of cart. I called his name but he ignored me. I told him today I was going to die and this time he stopped. He started driving forward again and I called to him again. "What?" he demanded. "You'll be on your own from now on," I replied. Back at home with him we met up with some other friends. There was an argument between them and some other guys who were around and my brother took out a pistol to go confront them. We all went with him. I remember I got caught by someone who used a special move he couldn't control to slam my head into the sidewalk, which was the end of me. Later I was running-flying by my friend in spirit form. My friends were trying to get away from a spirit that looked like many wisps of dark smoke swirling in the shimmering shape of a man. Fear. This was some evil thing we had to get away from. As I flew along side my friend invisible to him, I regretted telling him he would be on his own.

We were renovating a house for some reason. I noticed many holes in the plaster wall as I walked through a hallway, and in one room, three walls had been painted to resemble the sky, and had to stay that way, but my family debated what to do with the last wall. I said it would look good with a staggered square like pattern with a texture like a wooden deck or porch and they thought this was a good idea. In another room a huge now dead tree branch had grown through the high ceiling but didn't reach the floor. My sister was trying to break it off and I told her this was dangerous and she'd better stop but she wouldn't listen. I walked away and heard a terrible deep groaning and cracking sound and a huge portion of the upper branch crashed down to the floor near my sister. This finally convinced her to leave it alone. In the main room there was a mezzanine which could only be accessed with ladders. For some reason there was a competition between my high school crush and some other girl to build a better ladder. A little later, my other sister complained to me that I'd never even touched a gift she had bought me. I didn't know what it was and went to go see what she was talking about, but we had a hard time finding it.

I was with my mom on a steep mountain with many people. I saw in the distance a huge dragon taking flight from the valley. I told everyone to squeeze between the huge boulders of the mountain side, which, fitting each other imperfectly, created many crevices and small openings, and to hide behind them. A panther stood on a tree limb just outside the crevice my mom and I hid in, wanting to make us its lunch. Instead, the dragon swooped by and grabbed the panther and flew off to make it its lunch.

I was following a drone through a narrow series of urban corridors trying not to be seen, but lost track of it.

There was a room filled with water and was supposed to be used for harvesting something. Across the room under water stretched a vast net for that purpose. There shouldn't have been any fish in it, but there was one. I picked it out and put it in the sink but was busy with something else. I didn't want it to suffocate so ultimately put it back in the water room and inadvertently let it get away. As I watched though I noticed there were fish both above and below the net, which was also wrong, and the longer I watched the more massive the fish I noticed until I was noticing there were aquatic creatures in there of prehistoric monstrosity. I walked around to the other side and wondered how they did not disturb the many boats and camels (who could reach bottom) also in the water.


----------



## bad baby

ermahgad i had another dream. i'm like some kind of funky dream machine babay~ (๑´ㅂ`๑)

i was sitting in the library with this cute blonde asian guy that looked a lot like lee hong-gi but cuuuter, and we were exchanging notes on little slips of paper and iirc i was complaining to him about guy problems. typical me hehz -_-||. in the dream i think i was in love with him but too much of a wimp to tell him - again, typical me - and he suddenly turns to me and goes, "ちょっと、言いたいことがある" .for some reason i got super nervous and as i distinctly recall i was holding a large fancy gothic cross that was covered in jewels and i think i was about to bonk him on the head with it? and then...and then... i, uhhh, i woke up.

****kkkkk why are my dreams always so anticlimactic (ಥ_ಥ)x1000



splendidbob said:


> This made me chuckle, and you were right, it _was_ Shakira (the real one).


y...you mean the shakira we all know and love is an imposter?

*gasp* _No_.


----------



## flyingMint

My last dream I was at the eye doctors, getting lasik eye surgery and the surgeon was like "What's wrong with your eye?" and I was extremely sad because he had confirmed that there was indeed something wrong with the appearance of my eye.


----------



## SplendidBob

bad baby said:


> y...you mean the shakira we all know and love is an imposter?
> 
> *gasp* _No_.


Her spirit is short and dumpy, and that's the part of a person that counts. In the dream realm you could see her spirit clearly.


----------



## bad baby

splendidbob said:


> Her spirit is short and dumpy, and that's the part of a person that counts. In the dream realm you could see her spirit clearly.


oh wtf i just found out she is only 1.57m??? for some reason i've always thought she's much taller than me... i might have psychic powers in my dream or something









and oh yea pretty sure i've seen a lot of SASer's spirits _quite_ clearly in my dreams


----------



## SplendidBob

bad baby said:


> and oh yea pretty sure i've seen a lot of SASer's spirits _quite_ clearly in my dreams


You mean... in a... naked way? :O


----------



## dune87

I dreamt that I entered an attic (nicely decorated as a bedroom). 
There was a man sitting at a computer. He had a really long neck and he was tall. We interacted and then I was outta there.

Then I dreamt that I was in high school and went to a trip with class. I was with my friend and entered a shop that sold plastic vegetables. My friend had a terrible mood and attempted to steal a plastic broccoli in front of the saleswoman. I was like "NOOOOO!". The saleswoman reacted very kindly and understanding. I paid for the broccoli and got out of there.


----------



## bad baby

dreamt that i lost my luggage at the airport. i was waiting in the baggage claim area for hours, and eventually i just gave up and left. i thought i'd stuck a large hello kitty sticker on it for identification but it must've peeled off when it was going through the conveyor. dejected, i took my tiny carry-on piece with me and headed out into the streets. iirc i was in osaka. some annoying dude came up to me as i was walking and started an argument about some aspect of japanese culture that i'm not too familiar with, but even i knew enough to know that he couldn't be more wrong, so we were having this furious verbal spat as we were walking, me dragging my luggage case behind me. the streets were cobbled, and i couldn't remember the rest but there were schoolgirls in uniform... get your mind out of the gutter.

it's amazing how even the people in my dreams manage to be so annoying. i can never catch a ****ing break.



splendidbob said:


> You mean... in a... naked way? :O


sure, that too


----------



## bad baby

i had a dream that someone on here said i suck.

WELL RIGHT BACK AT YA BUDDAY :bah


----------



## Barakiel

Yugi actually _lost_ to Pegasus in a Shadow game, and he was supposed to lose his soul but then Yami Yugi took over and apparently it wasn't over yet. I don't know what happened after that though, but I hope Yugi was safe. :|


----------



## DarrellLicht

I dreamed I was an Asian guy walking down a city street with an older man (I'm assuming might be my dad or a mentor) eating a bowl of ramen noodles. We see this girl who was looking hungry and desperate. She started hanging out with us, I shared my bowl of noodles with her. Eventually we retire in the evening eventually she curls in with me tucking her head inside my neck. I could feel her soft cold body. We all slept outside in a alley.


----------



## SD92

bad baby said:


> i had a dream that someone on here said i suck.


Who was it?


----------



## bad baby

SD92 said:


> Who was it?


a softie lol ♪(^∇^*)


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I was dating this adorably cute guy....and near the end not only did I find out he was gay..but that he was also just dating me to fit in...

I woke up like: ???? 

Lol


----------



## bad baby

i dreamt that i was watching this movie that had a brunette actress in it named anna, and later she died of AIDS, either in the movie or in my dream reality, i can't remember exactly... then later it turns out i was actually taking part on a game show (; ﹁ ﹁). i was teamed up with this guy that reminds me uncannily of ben schwartz, and we were answering questions about anna, and there was one about her death and we couldn't agree on what illness she had (it's AIDS dickhead, not cancer!!) so we started arguing. and then i woke up.


----------



## tehuti88

Warning, my dreams run long since I try to capture every detail I can remember. Just skip past it if it bores you, which it probably will.

Drat it, have to split it up. Stupid limits. :x

-----

Not the last dream I had, but the last one I took note of:

*10/19/2015
Campion's Quest*

I don't remember how this dream started very well. I seemed to be wandering around what used to be the Glen's supermarket but is now called Family Fare. This is a mildly recurring theme as of late, where I'll be wandering around the supermarket and through the aisles looking for things, the back of the store is usually dim like some of the lights have been shut off, and I often spend a great deal of time perusing dessert items or trying to remember something I wanted to buy.

Anyway, that was sort of what I was doing here. I wandered into the back corner of the store while my mother was probably busy elsewhere. I found myself in a sort of entertainment section, which made this more like Wal-Mart than Family Fare. I was in what was supposed to be the music CD section, but the layout was somewhat different, and instead of several aisles of CDs (in reality there are perhaps two, but in the dream maybe there were more), there was only one. I wondered about that, like, were they restocking, or were they going to get rid of CDs entirely...? There was a sort of "unfinished" feel like stuff was being moved around.

In my notes I have this written down, but I don't remember it well at all:

*somebody i know (shelly?) there, i halt abruptly and act confused and turn back, ma and/or some guy looking for something in particular?--older kind of creepy guy asking if we need help?*

There was a young blond(?) woman in this area of the store, maybe working there though I'm not sure. She might have been Shelly M., a former classmate of mine who now works at a local restaurant and is occasionally our waitress. Probably because of my shyness, I didn't want to talk to her, so as soon as I spotted her I tried to leave without her noticing, but I think she had seen me already. So I abruptly halted in my steps, started acting confused like I was looking for something, and turned back like I hadn't seen her, myself.

My mother and/or some guy was looking for something in particular, maybe, but I don't recall that part. An older man, who was kind of creepy, might have asked us if we needed help locating something; I probably told him no, since I dislike asking for help, and prefer to find things on my own; plus, like I said, he was kind of unnerving.

I went looking around on my own. I wandered up the aisles toward where the books and magazines section used to be back when the store was Glen's...this area has changed repeatedly over the years, but at one point, there was a two-sided wooden stand with like books on one side and magazines on the other, and it was located near the front corner of the store, to the left when you're facing the store's back. I think they sell liquor and stuff in that area now, whereas the books and magazines are located in an aisle closer to the center of the store. Anyway, in the dream, it was like the old location. There were some interesting-looking magazines and comic books, like manga sort of, and I wanted to look at their covers and maybe browse them a little--there were some series comics--but there seemed to be quite a few girls and other people getting in the way, loitering around and talking and such. This was quite irritating, and I stood there craning my neck and scowling for a few moments, trying to catch glimpses of the comics; I might have told somebody about this problem, or at least wanted to, though I don't recall that anything was done.

I headed toward the checkouts, though the thing I saw next seemed to be located near the back of the store (like it was the electronics section at Wal-Mart, again), so I'm unsure how it went; but anyway, on the end of a bookshelf-like stand (similar to the Wal-Mart ones), there was this book that looked like that one by Bill O'Reilly, the tie-in to the TV series, _Legends & Lies: The Real West_. I've seen this book a few times in reality, and have watched a few episodes of the show, but I don't own the book and am not very interested in the subject. The hardcover book is kind of oversized and has a shiny jacket with an orangish/sepia tint to it and that was what the book in the dream was like; it might have had some multimedia included, like a CD/DVD. In fact I think this is what happened, first it was like the book, but then it was a CD or DVD set, perhaps of music. I was mildly interested by this but not very much so. I might have gone to meet up with my mother and perhaps told her about this.

The dream plot shifted now, and became more interesting; this is why I noted it down.

(cont.)


----------



## tehuti88

(cont.)

I was still walking around, and perhaps wandered into a part of the store that was dimmer (see the recurring theme mentioned above). Suddenly, though, it was more like a school or similar building, instead. Intrigued by my surroundings, I began pretending I was a fictional character of mine, Jay Campion. Campion is a sociopathic hitman/enforcer for a cult, and also a drug addict, and comes across as both quite charming as well as incredibly crass and juvenile. Anyway, I imagined myself as him, strolling along this hallway in his leather jacket with his ranger-style boots thunking against the floor. The lighting was poor though not terribly dim; like there were smallish lights at intervals in the ceiling, cold white in color. The walls themselves were white and textured, bumpy looking, maybe like painted cinderblocks; and I think the floor was old concrete. Very old and vaguely unpleasant-looking location, but nothing that would faze Campion. As I walked along I started trying to whistle as I figured Campion would do, but I wasn't doing a very good job; it was rather tuneless and meandering. Duran Duran's "Hungry Like The Wolf" popped into my head so I began trying to whistle to that, but I couldn't hit the low notes right. So, a bit frustrated, I just returned to my original tuneless whistling; Campion probably wouldn't care if he was out of tune or not. I also imagined, like a scene from a movie, the image of only Campion's boots striking the floor as he strolled along.

There were other people wandering around this building as well--since it seemed to be a school, I figured they were students. I'm not sure if I was supposed to be a student too, though I probably was. (Recall that I wasn't really Campion, but was just pretending to be, though that distinction is sometimes fluid in dreams.) I tried to avoid most of them; a few might have been vaguely hostile. I got the feeling that all of us were trying to find a way out of this building, or else were trying to find an important location, and so there was an air of tension and mild desperation to the dream.

I wandered off into some part of this building that was different from the rest (maybe before I reached the white hallway?), more "busy" in architecture, and the light got dimmer, but then I decided to head back into a part that was lighter. There were occasional classrooms(?) to both sides though large sections of wall were blank. Some guys might have threatened me, like bullies, so I avoided them especially, while still trying to find my way around this building. I wandered around certain areas or rooms for a few moments, getting a bit lost (similar to a recurring theme I have of wandering around the "back" section of the high school and encountering classes I've heard of but have never seen--likewise, the layout gets quite convoluted in such dreams); since this aimless wandering didn't seem to be getting me anywhere, I then decided I would take a particular route with a goal in mind, whatever that goal was.

I came to a hallway (another, or the same white-walled one as before) and kept walking; it might have sloped downward a bit. It got dimmer toward the "end" (I don't know if it was a door or a dead end...I think perhaps there was a door/set of doors, and hall(s) heading to the left and maybe right, not sure), like some of the lights had burnt out or been turned off. Here I met a group of students who, like me, were seeking something important, likely the way out. I glanced around and noticed a printed sign on the wall (the right wall when I was facing the end of the hall); nobody else seemed to have noticed it. I approached and looked it over. It was an announcement from the staff that this part of the school (or whatever this building was) had been shut down, and that everyone had to stay out; it said that the lights and sound (I'm just about certain it specifically mentioned "sound," perhaps meaning a PA system?) had been shut off/disconnected (thus accounting for the dimness in parts of the hallway?), and then it made the very odd statement that the walls in this part of the building were made of eggs, so that they would decompose faster--I either assumed or knew that this had been done intentionally to keep people from wandering into this part of the building, if they knew it could be hazardous. The walls didn't _look_ like they were made of eggs, but I knew they were made of eggs that had been mixed up and perhaps mixed with other materials to make them sturdy enough, at least temporarily. This sign seemed rather old and faded/dusty, maybe curling a bit (even if it was in a frame, which it might have been); I seem to recall it had at least one or two wide dark horizontal bars on it, like divider bars or something to separate blocks of text, and maybe it was printed in blue or in that old violet ink they used on school printouts back in the Eighties.

Even knowing the risk, I decided (maybe in Campion's impulsive mindset) to enter this part of the building anyway. I left the sign where it was, but maybe pointed it out to the others so they would know. A young man who might have looked like Owen Wilson (the actor)--or maybe it was Owen Wilson playing the part?--strode quickly over to the sign and took it off the wall to read it. He seemed to get greatly upset, and shouted, "What the hell does this mean, 'the walls are made of eggs'?"

"It's so they can break down or decompose faster," I/Campion replied. "To keep people out." I then laughed about it, still in the role of Campion, finding it weirdly amusing for some reason. (Campy finds lots of really odd and sometimes dumb things to be amusing.)

I then wandered off into the darkness of the off-limits part of the building. I heard "Owen Wilson" exclaim, "These guys are crazy!" and looked back to see him put the sign back on the wall; I was a bit relieved about this, as seeing him take it off the wall had bothered me for some reason, like he shouldn't have been removing it since it was an official notice and anyone else passing by should be able to read it. (Campy would not be bothered by such a thing.)

I now entered this dark, back part of the building, which had been abandoned. The other students sort of followed me, probably because they weren't sure where else to go and I seemed to know what I was doing. I don't recall this part so well so I have to go by my notes. The walls were a bit crumbly back here, perhaps starting the process of decomposition as the sign had warned, and the building grew a lot more mazelike in structure, with numerous halls and rooms going in all directions. The passageways also seemed to get narrower and it was a bit more difficult to get around. I located an old, dark bathroom kind of to the left (perhaps I had to use one?), but then got reluctant about facing "contamination" (what state would the toilets in this building be in??) and so backed out. I summoned up the courage to enter it again, however, and now realized that it was like a cross between a bathroom and a private office--like an office that happened to have a bathroom in it. I was afraid of seeing a filthy toilet but never did; mostly the place was just dry and dusty/cobwebbed, with merely natural dirt and not human waste. This relieved me somewhat since I can handle natural, nonhuman contamination better. The others remained outside this room, either watching me or looking around.

Taking more notice of the office aspect of this room now (the bathroom area was to the left when entering, and the office proper was to the right), I grew curious and entered. The door was closer to the lefthand wall when entering so most of the room was to my right, and I believe, directly ahead of me when entering, the wall was composed mostly of tall windows; the room wasn't very big, but was longer from left to right, like a rectangle. I sense the windows overlooked a sort of cliff or bluff with water below, maybe a lake or sea; this room didn't immediately remind me of "The Building" (a frequent recurring theme of mine), but in retrospect there are similarities, especially the fact that it seemed to be near the "back" of this larger building and might have been located near water.

(cont.)


----------



## tehuti88

(cont.)

I decided to explore this office and see if I could find anything interesting, as well as figure out what we were even here for. I began rifling through the old stuff that was left lying around. Now the room was in a rather sad state of disrepair; there were wooden beams and junk falling apart over this bluff/cliff area, like the windowed wall had fallen apart and exposed the room to the outside (it was bright out, but seemed to perhaps be cold, maybe because of water nearby?); it was just a terrible, tangled mess. I carefully picked my way through the tumbled beams and debris and poked around through the pieces of wood and tall grass. I located a dusty, decaying notebook page in the mess, possibly near what was once a desk, and pulled it out to see what it was. I believe it had been written by the son of a minister(?), or maybe by the minister himself, though probably the former; he wrote that this was his journal or account of things that had led to this part of the building now being in the state it was in. I sensed there was some sort of great, tragic, possibly horrific story behind it all, and was quite curious to learn what had happened. I remember in one sentence, he wrote something like, "Samantha(?) died"; I assume this was a woman close to him, perhaps a wife or fiancee, and I sensed that her death was tragic since she had died so young--maybe some sort of illness or curse. He might have also mentioned his father's(?) madness in creating or maintaining this building--this may have been what led to the building falling into the state it was in now, and might have also played a part in Samantha's(?) death. The building had already started to fall apart while the journal was being written, since the young man mentioned it, and he also made a comment about staying here in the building to await the end. He seemed to have been the last person left. It was all quite ominous and sad.

I thought, one page wasn't nearly long enough for a journal; surely there were more pages for me to read? I wandered further through this debris onto a steep slope where the grass was quite tall and wild, again poking around in the collapsed beams, and indeed found several more sheets; I pulled a few of them free, and was trying to reach a few others, when I heard something further along the slope. I looked up in such a direction that the building would have been to my right, the cliff dropping off to my left.

There was a rough sort of trail worn through the tall grass, just a rutted little path, barely navigable; far along it I could just see "Owen Wilson" striding quickly and purposefully away. I'm not sure if he had any relation to what I had read in the notes or not, but I knew somehow that he was depressed by this situation, and was giving up--as for _what_ exactly he was giving up, I don't know, but I know it was just as sad as the situation I had been reading about. I knew he had been through and had put up with a lot and it seemed like a shame and a waste, now. There was this sad, slow violin music playing, like a soundtrack...it made me think of a song I heard on a program on the Investigation Discovery channel once, a song that had depressed me. I managed to look it up based on the few lyrics I remember, and that song is "Turbulence" by The Working Title; no lyrics or singing appeared in the dream, like I said it was just violins/strings, but they resembled the beginning tune of this song if I'm remembering correctly. This went along perfectly with the somber mood of the dream.

I awoke with this violin music in my head, and kept playing it over and over again for a while before realizing what it reminded me of.

Real-life associations: The themes of wandering a supermarket (often with part of the building dimmed) or a strange school, and of seeking something at the "back" of a building (see earlier dreams mentioning "The Building"), are recurring ones. I'm not sure what they mean. This dream didn't immediately evoke the same feelings as my true "Building" dreams, but on taking a second look at it, it at least seems similar.

A while back in the summer, a blond waitress at a local restaurant greeted me by name, and I was puzzled as I had no idea how she knew me. (I don't look up at people, and so don't see what they look like.) My mother read her nametag and told me her name was Shelly. I knew a blond girl named Shelly M. when I was in elementary school, so I assume this is the waitress. We were never close friends or anything but were always on friendly terms, and she seems to still be that way now, though I always feel awkward in the presence of former classmates. This may explain the shyness I felt toward her in the dream (if the dream person was in fact her), though I'm not sure why she in particular appeared.

"Jay Campion" is the alias/alternate identity of a semi-newish character of mine, Jason Rosedale; he was kidnapped at a young age and passed through the hands of various abusers, getting hooked on heroin and developing multiple personalities along the way. Jay Campion is the sociopath personality who remains in control as long as he has access to heroin, and as a teenaged prostitute was recruited off the street by a john who belonged to a cult that needed enforcers with specific skills, namely, a lack of moral qualms and the ability to easily dissociate. I find him an interesting character to write/daydream about since the sociopathic mindset is so completely opposite my own. Aside from my interest in getting into his head, I can't think of any particular reason why I decided to pretend to be him in this setting. Mentally roleplaying my characters is something I do regularly throughout the day, and even in my dreams.

Walls made of eggs? No idea. A very weird and inconvenient way to discourage people from entering.

Owen Wilson, the actor, supposedly attempted suicide some years back, and suffers from depression; I don't know if that has any bearing on the dream, especially since the dream character might not have even been him.

The old bathroom echoes the recurring dream theme of contamination, though I ended up not having to face this fear in the dream. The wall of windows possibly overlooking a large body of water echoes the recurring theme of "The Building."

Finding the old journal pages, the old story about the minister(?) and his family, and the posssible madness involved in the construction/maintenance of this building make me think vaguely of some Lovecraftian fiction; there was a feeling that some dreadful fate had befallen this family. A sort of madness in constructing the building reminds me of the story of the Winchester Mystery House, which I read about long ago.

"Samantha"? No clue.

"Hungry Like The Wolf"





"Turbulence"


----------



## mca90guitar

I bought the super moto I wanted and ended up doing some massive jump on it you wouldnt do with a super moto lol. I landed it though and drove off with a smile.


----------



## livetolovetolive

I had a dream that I stole my parent's car and was trying to go somewhere. I forget where, but it doesn't matter because I smashed into everything on the road despite my best effort. Then I found myself sliding down an icy hill hitting into parked cars. I slid into a parking lot and had virtually no control. The parking lot was for the hospital. I was stuck in a hospital parking lot and stressed over the thousands of dollars of damage I had done.

Then I woke up with a horrible sore throat, which I still have now.


----------



## gisellemarx

Something about streaks of blue paint. Can't really remember??


----------



## SD92

I dreamt I heard about a serial killer that had been convicted. And they found the body of an old women in my house for some reason. It was a strange dream.


----------



## Barakiel

@bad baby You actually made a quick cameo in my dream last night :um You were just buying and selling random junk or things people found on the street, kinda suspicious but I've been playing Fallout 3 lately and came across Crazy Wolfgang in the wastes so I'm sure that had something to do with it.


----------



## bad baby

Barakiel said:


> @bad baby You actually made a quick cameo in my dream last night :um You were just buying and selling random junk or things people found on the street, kinda suspicious but I've been playing Fallout 3 lately and came across Crazy Wolfgang in the wastes so I'm sure that had something to do with it.


when you say "crazy wolfgang" this is what came to mind:










and the only junk i got...is in the trunk. ba-dum-tsssss


----------



## RestlessNative

Last night I watched Robert Downey Jr. drive around the desert in a golf buggy, sneezing very loudly and repeatedly. He then turned into a woman in a pink bikini. Then he turned into an armadillo and ran away.


----------



## Staticnz

Last night I dreamt that I had hot steamy sex with pornstar Lexi Belle.

Not kidding. It was a damn good dream.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had this weird dream where things were mixed up. Like I wanted to buy this really expensive cologne that smells like armpit and people actually like it and people were actually happy when they are told they have high cholesterol. Stuff like that.

(Not really)


----------



## pandana

Took hours to buy shoes. One person played this video game instead of trying to help me pick shoes, then left. One helped but eventually got bored and left when video game person left and another helped and stayed the whole time. I think it was like $75 for flats and more for heels but I had like $300. Pretty much saved a whole school too.

I just want new shoes.


----------



## Kevin001

I was trapped in a house with my aunt and some cousins. We had to fight off evil spirits. I had a gun that would kill them and one of my cousins had one that would kill them. We had the only two weapons. So I'm killing spirits and then I run out of ammunition. The gun I have only gives me 28 shots and I don't know how to reload it. I'm running from my life now trying to reach my cousin to ask him how to reload it but I can't get to him.......end of dream. O, my aunt was also naked in this dream. Kinda weird but whatever.


----------



## pplnt

I dreamt something last night but I can't really remember. But like a week ago I dreamt that Jonghyun from SHINee was my teacher and I wanted to seduce him lmao.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I felt what seemed like someone landing cold, dry kiss on my forehead. I hyperventilated until I woke up.


----------



## bad baby

I dreamt that it was around Christmas time and I was meeting with family and friends in this festive block of small shops that all look suspiciously like the inside of Hollister. For some reason my hip was injured and I was in a lot of pain waiting for everyone to finish their shopping. afterwards we went into this hotpot-style restaurant and had a big noisy meal together, then we took a walk and everyone started going their own separate ways and by the end we got to this little pavilion-like thing on a pier and there was only me and this other guy left. It was raining slightly and the moisture was causing my leg a _lot_ of pain. The guy had flown in from Nepal or somewhere and he was clutching his plane ticket in hand and staring at it. I had my hand on my hip and kept making pained faces/noises, and eventually one of us suggested that he give me a piggyback ride home, and then I woke up.

Which is just as well given my bodyweight I probably would've crushed him to death lol \(^o^)/


----------



## a degree of freedom

I dreamed that for some reason all women were in heat or something but I couldn't figure out if I was male or female. Anyway, I ended up having sex standing up just in the middle of the street with this girl who had a perfect butt but she was really aggressive and it didn't feel very good. I decided this was stupid and went home.

I had a pretty lengthy dream that I was some student-prisoner and was led with my class to the top of a hill to learn about sunflowers. We were all poisoned and died. I got to then replay it and try to save myself. I crept up onto a ledge while everyone was learning about sunflowers and managed to get away. I was on a cart heading back toward the main city of the province and jumped off and fled the city. I was trying to escape along a mountain side but the rock was unbelievably loose, someone pursuing me complained about the "**** shale". There were small spontaneous rock slides all around me but I navigated it with some idea about where the rock might hold my weight. I made my way to a cave and hid behind a rock at the entrance. At some distance I could see some soldiers who were looking for me catch sight of me and point at me. I ran around the mountain side where a trail split into many with trails of varying quality and prominence. I wanted to make my way to the city ultimately, and decided the best path took me directly away from it in order to lose the soldiers, figuring the soldiers would know I wanted to go back to the city and wouldn't go directly there but would circle around, and not figure I'd make such a long detour as seeming to have no plan to go back there at all. I never saw them after that, and soon came to the fortress of a reptilian wizard of great power. An apprentice appeared in the air and asked what I wanted and I explained myself and he let me in. I wandered around admiring the various trinkets on display and the wizard himself appeared in the air as I was looking at a large glass case. He had some riddling things to say and I don't remember what was going on that well except that he covered the glass case with a purple stone mosaic for some reason that was related to him testing me somehow. I left on favorable terms though and some assurance he would help me. The only thing I remember after that was coming to a small town near the border of the province about as far away as I could be from the city and I was thinking about the best way to finally go back, and it seemed like most viable courses that were different than the way I just came were primarily through forested wilderness.


----------



## Strategist

I had a dream that my hair turned gray. A premonition perhaps?


----------



## theotherone

this guy...

he wouldn't show his face. o.o... he never does everytime i dream about him..


----------



## Kevin001

I had a weird dream last night about a member here .........I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I had a weird dream last night about a member here .........I'll leave it at that.


Do tell! :b


----------



## dune87

I was locked alone in a classroom with someone who wanted to cut my ear. 
Then someone broke into this classroom and punched him, so I escaped.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

dune87 said:


> I was locked alone in a classroom with someone who wanted to cut my ear.
> Then someone broke into this classroom and punched him, so I escaped.


Psst.. I don't get it. What am I supposed to be post here?


----------



## dune87

Demon Soul said:


> Psst.. I don't get it. What am I supposed to be post here?


You can post the last dream you had. The one from one month ago maybe? :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do tell! :b


:no..........0


----------



## Ominous Indeed

dune87 said:


> You can post the last dream you had. The one from one month ago maybe? :laugh:


This is so typical. I found a scientist who had studied 30k dreams, and no I don't find him anymore. :mum

Anyway have you looked at the science behind dreams? Maybe you should do that regarding your sleep terror.

Oh, you mean the dream I remember right since it's almost 2 months ago?


----------



## dune87

Demon Soul said:


> This is so typical. I found a scientist who had studied 30k dreams, and no I don't find him anymore. :mum
> 
> Anyway have you looked at the science behind dreams? Maybe you should do that regarding your sleep terror.
> 
> Oh, you mean the dream I remember right since it's almost 2 months ago?


Well, it's not really a dream to blame during a night terror, it's more like an overactive central nervous system.

I have analysed actual dreams in the past though. It's fun because you have to connect the dots between different things to give it meaning. I managed to see the meaning in some but in some others I couldn't.


----------



## AffinityWing

Almost had another nightmare again. It was something about a plague spreading and there was man who suddenly screamed and was on the ground coughing up blood. When can I have pleasant dreams for once and not ones that wake me up terrified?


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was being told I was taking too long to get ready to go on a helicopter for 18 hours. I don't know where it was going to go. I was trying to choose jewellery to take with me.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Dreams are spam advertisements, I ignore them.


----------



## SD92

EmotionlessThug said:


> Dreams are spam advertisements, I ignore them.


What are they trying to advertise? Spam? :O


----------



## EmotionlessThug

SD92 said:


> What are they trying to advertise? Spam? :O


wHO? Huh?


----------



## TryingMara

I dreamt my mother died. I saw myself in day to day life without her and felt incredible emptiness. It was one of those dreams that really stays with you long after. My mother is having her share of health issues now and losing her is my biggest fear.


----------



## Steve French

I had this bizarre liquor dream last night in which I suddenly found that my degree program required the learning of complex mathematics. I was racing to try and learn calculus and all these theories and it just wasn't happening.

I guess it was a nightmare.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a bunch of very involved and detailed dreams last night. In one I was on some sort of game show and threw a soccer-sized plastic ball with several long numbers on it into a container, and the prize that corresponded with one of the numbers was $2000, which I "won" (until that moment a second later when you wake up into the **** of your own existence). In another I was watching some made-up older movie in a theater, and I stayed through the credits as is my wont. The owner came out as I was leaving and said "Okay, you're out of here" but not in a mean way. Then in another one I was visiting some apartment building for some reason, and I gave the owner of the building advice on how to expand his building's structure out into an unused concrete area on his lot, and recommended he put a cabana/pool area in between the two halves of the building. He was very receptive and appreciative of this. Subsequently I found myself talking to some younger guys who rented an apartment in the building and giving them advice on apartment living. They had four small bathrooms right next to each other like closet doors or something.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I had to ask Marylyn Manson an interview question and I was travelling by car to a masonic lodge in the woods. Something about owls as well.

Sounds like a ****ed up episode of twin peaks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Constellations

It was a nightmare

Me and my family were all mourning my brothers death. No clue


----------



## zonebox

It was really weird, I was a pixie, blowing into the sail of a boat to make it move. I had pixie friends, and they were trying to help me.

:lol

Yeah, my dreams are always that weird.


----------



## zonebox

EmotionlessThug said:


> Dreams are spam advertisements, I ignore them.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

For reference I work with autistic children. I dreamt I was working with these twins about 4 years old, a boy and a girl. Both seemingly neurotypical. But the girl reminded me of my best friend who passed. I felt like she was my child. We worked in rotations, so I wasn't with the twins the whole time. I just remember coloring with them and watching movies and I felt like I was with her for some reason. The child was not her, but I felt her spirit. I remember crying while with them.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I dreamed I was at some sporting event where these really hot girl performers were wearing kind of tight-fitting, black, somewhat glossy, but not really elastic pants called Nix. They were being highlighted on the big screen and I thought they were super sexy. I looked them up on my phone and was informed that they were made for performers to (somehow) make opening and closing performances easier and more pleasant and that they were advantageous in every way except that they sometimes made the performers feel more self-conscious.

... lol! (They were pretty hot though and I looked up Nix on Google irl to make sure I had just dreamed it up entirely.  )

I also dreamed I was a police officer with a squad investigating a homeowner's report that someone has broken into his shed. The home was on a hillside overlooking a wide lake. It was truly beautiful and I reflected that even though the homes here seemed mid-range the location alone must make the property value quite high. We approached the shed, which was in the front of the house and was surrounded tightly by a 6' privacy fence. I hoisted myself up on the fence to look in the gap between the fence and shed for evidence or danger and saw nothing. We came to the front of the shed, facing the house, and the home owner met us and opened it. I didn't see any damage and the resident reported that nothing seemed to have been stolen, but we looked in for awhile to see if there was anything else to observe. There was an explosion nearby and the hillside seemed alive with steaming water bursting from a pit and flowing down and under the house even. I asked if there was a water main rupture but apparently the area was just geologically active. We decided to return at night and see if there was anything more to learn. By night, it had snowed a little and the snow looked only like somewhat less dark blue patches in the darkness. My squad was all on the roof of the house, but it was inclined very heavily and with the snow and ice I was very concerned for our safety and thought we should probably come back with ropes and anchor ourselves for safety. The hillside glowed red in contrast with the blue patches of icy snow showing the activity or turmoil below the surface. A car turned up the road to the house and I thought whether this could be interesting but thought that no, that would be way too easy. Yet, instead, they seemed to drop something in a puddle in the road out the window and drive off. Whatever was in the puddle quickly took off like a rocket into the air. It was large an looked like a barrel with a rocket thruster. It made its way to the house and exploded behind us on the side of an upper level. I went over to investigate to find logs (supposedly from the house somehow) splintered and split down the middle. I used one as a ramp to the upper roof where the wreckage of the rocket was to find a flag with Fidel Castro's face on it after pushing a bunch of silky pillows off the roof. I did something along the lines of shaking my fist and cursing the name of Fidel Castro!

... lol!

Also of interest was a dream where I was navigating my way through an aircraft carrier and found myself in a quiet basement like the basement of the library of the university I first went to, filled with books that probably hadn't been opened in decades. I can report that I smelled cleaning chemicals and can confirm with finality that, yes, I can dream up smells. ^^


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why, and I don't go to the beach, but I dreamt I stole someone's clothes from a beach to be annoying, and was going to leave them there the next day so they would get them back, but was worried they might think I wore them and wouldn't want them anymore. Before I could take them back, they left a note on the sand to say their clothes were gone, and I felt bad.


----------



## coeur_brise

It was a mish mash bunch of images flowing from my subconcious mind. I remember looking at this gummi type of candy that came in packaging. You were supposed to put it together before eating it, it was a doll-like, person candy thing, but I kept on reading the label and found out that it was not gummi but, in fact, made of rubber. Then I thought it was false advertising and cruel to children who want to eat gummis shaped like people. I was disappointed.

I think at one point I was pregnant with kids, but I'd told someone that I could just choose not to have kids if I wanted. Probably, it just meant figuratively pregnant, I don't know. but I remember wondering if the pregnancy would affect my current state of the womb... like a virgin birth? I was so confused. Then someone came in and was curious about it, and I got mad that somebody told someone else that I was pregnant and didn't want to be. It was weird. I also remember for some reason, a man was standing next to me, I was getting to know this family that was judgmental and I was getting very annoyed with it. In real life, I'd gained some weight and was self-conscious about it, but in the dream, he asked if I was ok and placed his hand on my stomach and slowly I felt a lot less guilt over having a pudgy stomach. He was the least judgmental person so.. that was nice. It almost felt like healing in a way which I think the subconcious can do.


----------



## AffinityWing

This time I dreamt I was sitting outside an HEB waiting for my mom, and suddenly a hand came behind me and smothered me with a towel. I woke up feeling like there was the man staring above me and about to kill me. I was too scared to move, it felt real as ****.


----------



## theotherone

EmotionlessThug said:


> Dreams are spam advertisements, I ignore them.


i hate my dreams

because i'm psychic so sometimes its spam sometimes it real as fudge

unless its from God i don't care


----------



## Farideh

There were two giant snails in my backyard. I leave my house. I come back and the snails ended up in the back of two pick up trucks. So we found a way how to get rid of them. In that same dream, when I left the house, I was flirting with a girl by taking the last chocolate and made her chase me. I purposely ran in a room and stayed in the corner giving her a seductive look because I wanted her to kiss me. Sadly she didn't take the hint. Instead she showed me she found a chocolate bar for herself and walked out of the room. Then I was at a restaurant and this snobby woman who's kids I carpooled with was super nice to me. Even my dream knew she was a snob. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I pretty much murdered a guy and I was trying to cover it up. The police eventually found out and I got life in prison.


----------



## odetoanoddity

I just had a dream where I saw a picture of the guy I liked in a cave with his dog, and him telling me that he'd like to protect me with a gun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Constellations

I've been having very vivid dreams this past year, perhaps my medication?
Anyway I dreamt my mum stabbed herself in the chest to guilt trip me. She didn't die or anything, the wound healed pretty quickly actually.


----------



## RestlessNative

I had a dream last night in which I got to hang out with the Manics. It was the most wonderful dream I've ever had. It involved bombs, ghosts and sliding around on the grass.


----------



## Chelsalina

It's pretty ****ed up and weird but I had a dream that Justin Bieber commited suicide and it was all over the news. I even cried about it which I don't know why because I despise him and his music. Then he makes a video of himself saying "April fools!", Taeyeon's "I" starts playing, and I wake up


----------



## uziq

i was napping earlier, and i kept having these episodic dreams of things that i did earlier in the day. it was like going through the same events again, but I felt very depersonalized / disassociated with myself. i recall even thinking to myself in the dream of how depersonalized and strange i was feeling


----------



## SilentLyric

charlie sheen was trying to murder me.


----------



## bad baby

SilentLyric said:


> charlie sheen was trying to murder me.


with his AIDS??


----------



## JustThisGuy

SilentLyric said:


> charlie sheen was trying to murder me.





bad baby said:


> with his AIDS??


:laugh:Beat me to it!


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

I dreamt that I was socializing with one of my friend's closest friends, which I know will never happen. We were cutting up and everything. It was kind of nice... but kind of depressing when I think about it.


----------



## Arcases

I had a dream i went to new zealand , i bought an AK and then i went on a shooting rampage


----------



## Rex87

I been dreaming about women lately...like back to back. Some real nice dreams. Last night was different though, I dreamt about me going to Best Buy and getting that 49 inch for 150 bucks. No one even knew about it, in and out. Easy. Irl I doubt that will be the case. And its only in store you can purchase it. Chances of me getting that TV is low but if not that TV I'll still try to get the next best deal. As for my dreams about women....yeah I can get a TV this Nov but most likely won't have her(not actual dating at least)before months end. Can't wait til I do though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A doctor told me I had "the HIV" and I was so confused as to how given that I'm not a man***** or doing hardcore drugs. It was rather shocking and confusing & then I woke up


----------



## Kevin001

I was getting sent to a mental hospital again, this time a long term facility. I was on a hospital bed and I remember a doctor putting a mask on me to make me go to sleep. They just told me I was being sent to ***** and that was that. I think I had to be put to sleep because I wouldn't go willingly. Idk.


----------



## BackToThePast

I dreamed that I finally got back to the past and vanquished Aku with my magical sword. I was reunited with my father, the emperor.


----------



## Memories of Silence

This was all from last night/this morning.

* We were living in a storey the size of the house we live in, but in another, bigger house with people living on floors under and above ours. The furniture was the same as it is now, so it didn't look much different, but there were other people living there on the other floors, and I think we had a maid.

* There was a screen of a game on a computer, and then I turned into someone else in real life, and had to choose what to wear, and I was wearing white. I can't remember much about this dream.

* I went to a motel somewhere with my parents and one of my sisters, and the beds were narrow, wavy things that were almost upside down. We couldn't stay at the first one, so we had to go to a different one, and then my sister (who is 36) was fighting with children over toys that she said were hers, and there was water all over the floor.

* I was standing on one step which was steep, to look over a fence with my dad, and a neighbour we don't have but had in the dream was telling us how he can steal things and used to be in jail. It was like he wanted to help us steal things. Then me and my dad were hosing every part of our backyard, but I don't know why. I think it was only for fun.


----------



## Depo

My dream last night:

I was in a little camp, full of people. But we were in the middle of a zombie apocalypse. Some people were infected, including a mother who had a zombie baby, it was beheaded after being born while the mother was holding it in her arms. It was blue and ugly, and I turned my head away when they killed it. 

Then I was trying to get some sleep, it was late at night. But a group of zombies came into our camp, and I ran away, then I saw 2 men eating the flesh out of a young boy's face, but they didn't look like zombies, they looked like cannibals (they were talking like normal people about some kind of magic.) I ran away until everything was dark and couldn't see anything, I felt some grass on the ground and fainted.

Then I woke up inside a building, it was some kind of hospital room. I was wearing a white coat and I knew I was the designated MD of this group of survivors. I started stichting the wound of a man who was laying on a table. But he was screaming and his wound was bleeding a lot, so I went to look for a syringe and some lidocaine which I couldn't find. 

The injured man stood up and looked out the window, and I did the same thing. Our room was high above ground level, and I could see some people forming groups, I thought they were normal people, that everything was over, but I was wrong, they were zombies swirling around.

I got very tired, so I went out of the room, the hospital looked old and run-down. I wanted a bedroom, so I entered a room with 2 beds, with a man and a woman laying on each one of them. I asked them where was the doctor's room/office, and they told me they didn't know, they pointed at a bed that was at the back corner of the room but it was dirty, so I went out to look for another one. 

There was a man dragging some boxes and I asked him about a room, he showed me an empty room which I entered. But there was nothing in it, it was completely barren with a creepy door on the other wall, and there was some weird noise coming from it. Someone else entered this room and I told him about the strange noise, and he said "come with me I'm going to show you something." 

I followed him and we entered some kind of lab, I got the impression that they were using some chemicals in order to do something I didn't know about. I noticed that the weird noises were coming from this room. There were a lot of screens, electronic equipment and cabinets filled with medicines. 

I followed him until he went inside a very little door which was very crowded so I couldn't get in. But I noticed people taking lots of medicines from the cabinets and I stopped them. I complained about it and told them that they couldn't do that, that we'd run out of medicines if everyone took everything they wanted. An older woman agreed with me and started talking to these people.

Some of them returned the medicines and a woman gave me a bottle of vitamins and she left me wondering if I should give it back to her or put it back where she took it from. I was thinking about how I could distribute the medicines to all the survivors who needed them and where... then I woke up lol. :mum


----------



## odetoanoddity

I went rockclimbing with my friend and old year coordinator up this artificial rockface, full of black objects. It was a relatively easy climb and at the end of it we had to jump off and free fall into this blanket that people would hold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara

I was traveling by car in a new area. I kept trying to take pics of the beautiful view of mountains, but my camera wasn't working. I don't know where I was, but I have a vague memory of running from something.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Don't remember much of it. But I was propelling down some building (and landing unhurt, on my feet, which even in my dream I thought was amazing). Trying to escape some facility surrounded by a barbed wired fence.


----------



## Skeletra

There was a weather alert and we were inside the house, somehow my 5 year old indoor cat was outside, and two cops came with him trough the back door (all glass). I thank them and as I'm about to close the door I see a ring of white smoke (like a shock-wave or something) approaching really fast. I tell the cops to enter and just as they are about to, the smoke hits them and they disintegrate into dust. I close the door and hide. My boyfriend is in the shower at this point. Once he's done, he insists on going outside, and I try to avoid that, but in the end he heads out anyway. And for the short remainder of the dream I'm just watching the door and waiting.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I'm on a hill in a jungle island, the weather is sunny and pleasant. There are navy ships around the beach. I see some kind of bright yellow component on one of the gunboats, obviously the part you should shoot to blow it up if this were are videogame. Still annoyed at something that happened in what was probably a different dream, I shoot at it with a water pistol. When I turn around, I see a barge with multiple containers on it. One of the containers has been blown open, and it contains multiple rows of boxes. Two or three of them are on fire, but not the usual fire that goes up. This thing is sizzly and bubbling, like how I imagine napalm. Sailors are desperately trying to put out the fires while I consider getting out of there. When the sailors suddenly start bolting from the ship, I start running towards a bare, blown-out stone building, maybe an abandoned bunker. I feel a shower of hot water and embers coming from behind me as I run. I reach a stairway inside the building and as the emberstorm continues, I wonder whether to chance running farther into the building before it gets worse, or stay on the stairway with the sides a bit exposed to whatever was coming. I feel the dream fading and think ''aw c'mon, this one was pretty fun!'', but the alarm clock won't relent and it's time to wake up anyway.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was at someone's house where they foster dogs, and there were two that had to go outside, so I let them outside. Then I started worrying because I forgot to check that there was a fence to keep them in the backyard, and I thought that they might get lost. It was nighttime and raining. I think they were both okay.


----------



## Rex87

I had a real cool dream last night! I was hanging with 3 fun as hell, beautiful girls, one of them was my girlfriend but get this, the 2 other girls wasn't off limits. For all of us... we all could have each other. They were so cool and fun. They ran their own online business so that was pretty cool too. The dream was just rated R though not an X, no sex really, just some dry humping for a min. I don't think I even played with any dream boobs lol...if I did it was very brief. Still a very nice dream lots of making out between the girls and I and the girls with each other. I would come in the room and see one of the girls on top another.... I was like damn, these girls are amazing! They couldn't keep their hands, lips, bodies, off me or each other. Amazing dream!!!!

I'll be lying if I never had a fantasy about this....and it real cool that I finally had a dream about it. The dream was even cooler than my fantasy with the exception of the no sex part. Not to mention I do have a hippie in me, thats the hippie dream right there lol. That being said I'm a one woman man and I most likely always will be....unless I change to a more eccentric lifestyle.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A huge party was thrown for my B-Day at a hall, lots of extended family, family friends, my friends...it was bizarre and at first I complained but someone told me I was being rude so I stopped. It was strange


----------



## Kevin001

I was in college and at some kind of social event. I met this cool guy there, we really clicked. Then comes 4 people who didn't go to our school but was looking for people to party with them. One of them was a very attractive girl. She asked me if I wanted to go to her party. I say no but this guy here will go (guy I clicked with). He said he would, but the girl really wanted me to go as well. I gave in and asked the guy if I can catch a ride with him, he said sure. We go and come to find out these 4 people are vampires looking for prey. I was scared sh*tless. Dream ended.


----------



## SD92

I remember seeing a lion and being scared by it. I can't remember anything else though.


----------



## Noca

I think I have been playing so much fallout that I've been having dreams about fallout lately.


----------



## Ape

Last night I dreamed of a made-up episode of The X-Files.

So apparently, I was sitting in front of the tube watching the X-files. On the tv, it showed that this episode was actually a continuation of a previous case, in which Mulder and Scully investigate a fat black guy who can change between being a man or a woman when sexually aroused. I guess it is like that episode "Gender Bender," without any of the Amish stuff. The fat black guy apparently ended up dying from being hit by a car when Scully had to chase him for some reason. After these scenes from the last episode, the episode begins with Scully doing an autopsy on the fat black man, who had become a woman while he was dying. She isn't able to find anything that may trigger his/her transformation. After the autopsy, Mulder calls her and tells her that he has discovered another "Sex-switcher" in rural West Virginia, so the two of them go to the town and meet him/her. This new him/her is a fat teenage white girl who was caught changing sexes while masturbating in a movie theater by a police officer. He releases her, not wanting to create a major incident, but ended up contacting the FBI just to cover his ***, as the cop puts it. Mulder and Scully end up going over to the girl's house, where her mother tries to run them off her property. The girl ends up stopping her mom, and tells her that she needs to find out what is wrong with her body. Mulder interviews the girl's mother while Scully does a medical examination in the girl's room. As sick as this is, Scully had the girl masturbate so Scully could see the transformation take place. In my dream, I literally turned away from the tv since for some reason the show actually showed the girl masturbating. Sure enough, she ended up turning into a guy in the middle of it, with a slight beard and everything. It was so disgusting to see, that I woke up! Haha, crazy. 

I normally have really vivid dreams like this, but not as creepy as this one.


----------



## Ape in space

I had a dream that I wasn't such a loser and that I didn't look like such a lame-oid. Then I woke up and realised that I was, in fact, still a loser.


----------



## Plasma

I was outside in the evening, carrying a box with a girl, we were talking, she seemed to be very nice and attractive. 
Then the dream ended. I've never have had a conversation with a girl before, so to have a dream like that is strange.
Maybe it means something? Who knows.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why, but I dreamt that there was a man rowing a square wooden box instead of a boat. He and the box were both under the water, and all you could see was his black top hat that sat above the water. I wondered how he could see where he was going without going in front of other boats.


----------



## samiisprink

I told the guy I liked that I liked him and then his girlfriend popped up out of nowhere. It was a nightmare lmfao funny now that Im thinking about it 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## SD92

Two people had been murdered near me and they couldn't find the killer. It was dark and I was scared about going for walk outside then I woke up relieved that it was just a dream.


----------



## Drunky

I was clinging onto a flying plane wing trying to get inside before it landed.


----------



## tehuti88

Okay. Finally remember one, sort of, plus feel compelled enough to share.

After some stuff which I don't recall, I found myself wandering a hallway(s) in some building...I don't know if it was _The_ Building, since I didn't really get that feeling in the dream, but when I look back on it now maybe it was a variant? Anyway, the walls were white and utilitarian, maybe cinderblock, and I think there were numerous doors/rooms, though I'm not sure what they were. It seemed more of a functional building than living quarters or anything. Not very warm or homey looking. Fluorescent lighting. Cold. Dark floor (concrete?).









http://www.film-tech.com/warehouse/pics/kiplingelvis/kipling_elvis_14.jpg
(Similar to this, but wider, and doors on both sides.)

Don't recall what I was seeing as I looked at the rooms I passed by, if that's in fact what I did.

Maybe something happened. But then I was turning into this vestibule-type area that was at the start of a hall, and I think it was like right outside somebody's apartment, so now these were in fact living quarters, or at least some of them were. The entire place was empty except there was a large old-fashioned TV sitting on the floor in this little open space before the door. You know, the kind of TV they had before flat screens.









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f0/14inch_Alba_CRT_TV.jpg
(Remember when TVs were big and honking like this...?)

It was sitting there with this display on its screen, of a clock/clocks of some sort, telling the time. These round clock faces (near the top) on a white background, very plain but utilitarian. I realized this was some sort of time-telling app...yes, an app. It was like a TV with a virtual clock on it or something. It was some kind of neat gadget that just happened to take the form of a big clunky early-2000s TV set. :/

I paused to look at this curiously, wondering about the person who placed it here and why. (I get the feeling of a kind of nerdy but tech-trendy woman.) It was kind of cool but even in the dream I thought, this is kind of an awkward device to have.

I lost interest in the weird TV and kept on walking down this hall. Don't know if I looked into any other rooms or what exactly I did, but I just kept walking, determined to get...wherever I was going, I guess. I think I was looking at the floor or walls/doors most of the time but I finally looked up in the direction I was headed in to see if there was anything at the end of the hall. I figured there would be a door. But there wasn't. It was like the hall ahead just ended in a room of some sort, without even a door to close it off. I kept walking and finally entered this room without hesitation, wanting to see what it was about.

The room was wider than the hall, wider from left to right than from front to back, and irregularly shaped--not the typical four walls, but an assortment of walls of different angles and widths, with some smaller ones to the left and I think there was a long one at the back, slanting toward the right(?), where there might have been another somewhat wide wall and then a little one or so closer to the entrance I'd come in. Hard to describe but vaguely like a wedge, maybe. Even though I'm envisioning the "point" of the wedge being to the right, I could be wrong since that's where the room's occupant was.









http://cdn.freshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Plan2.png
(See the weird wedge shape of this house?--maybe kind of like this.)

The room was light, light colored walls and furnishings, kind of messy but not dirty (blankets scattered on the floor?). All I really recall of furnishings were some mattresses or cushions piled to the right, maybe beneath a wide window (blinds drawn?), and when I looked harder I noticed a person was reclining on these, head and shoulders propped up. :O It was a man, maybe blond and kind of European looking, just relaxing there, maybe watching a TV or reading a book/tablet. (I didn't associate him with the clock TV earlier, and I don't think he had anything to do with it.) I halted in the middle of this strange room and he turned his head to look at me curiously. It suddenly struck me that I'd just walked right into this stranger's private quarters like I owned the place, and I felt mortified.

I held up my hands as the man peered at me. "I am. So. _So_. Sorry," I said, incredibly contrite, and turned to head back out of the room. The man merely started laughing at my embarrassment and I knew he wasn't upset, and that relieved me, since I'd said what I had in the hopes that my embarrassment would strike him as amusing rather than awkward--I was truly embarrassed, yes, but I was hoping to turn the joke on myself to put both of us at ease. It apparently worked, and I left the room and the man in privacy again.

That's all I recall before I awoke.

...

On awakening I found the dream amusing, myself, especially my reaction to finding myself suddenly invading a stranger's space. But now I wonder if this was in fact The Building. In The Building, my goal is almost always to traverse a hallway(s) to the "back" of The Building, where I wish to discover something mysterious, which on at least one occasion took the form of an old man. This younger man in the not-so-private private room--could he be a variant of the old man? I really didn't get the same vibe from this dream that I do from most other Building dreams (I wasn't so hyper-focused on reaching the end, for example), but it's at least quite similar in theme, setting, and plot, what with the hallway(s), rooms, and the mystery at the hall's end. :/

This will make sense only to me, so that's it, I guess.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The last one I remember was about a book with holes in it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I'm moving through a corridor in a hotel , clutching in my hand some kind of chip and something else. I know there are agents around that are going to do anything to get it and I need to keep it safe. I feel them staring at me, determining when to make their move. As my paranoia builds, I enter some kind of a security room with an unattended computer interface and press the Alarm button. One press doesn't have the intended effect, so I press it again. I feel relieved as a blaring alarm sounds and the room goes into lockdown. I soon realize to my horror that a young man has been trapped in a door's machinery, crying bloody murder and desperate to get out. The security person at the other panel finally releases the lock and as I feared, the man's lower body has been severed from the torso. As he's lifted up, he cries ecstatically ''I'm alive, I'm alive!''


----------



## Rex87

Really don't remember what this dream was about but it very vivid. I was walking through some small town in Florida, through a pretty ****ty road, narrow dirt road or something. There was a pond in the middle.The wildlife didn't make sense but I was taking pics of these walruses and sea lions with my dream phone. Now what really stuck out was the heat and humidity, it seriously felt exactly like Florida. So all that was very vivid and pretty cool.

The other part that stuck out was....of course this part. It was a sex part. As much as I think about sex, I actually don't dream about it much so sex dreams are always welcome. It was brief though, couldn't be more than 30 seconds before waking up with a raging hard on. It was great while it lasted, doing it right on the floor. Oh and it was Halle Berry(I think it was...yeah I'm not sure but I will just say it was her) idk how she got into my dream but yeah....Felt so real too! Definitely need to keep those dreams coming until I start getting the real thing again.


----------



## tehuti88

Vague by now, and from a couple of nights ago, but I was sidestepping a bunch of women and people in some sort of communal area like a cafeteria, quite crowded, rather annoying to have to keep sidestepping people in the way but I sensed something pleasant was going to come (a nice dinner?) so I didn't mind so much.

Came to a foyer/vestibule/lobby area with sliding glass doors ahead. There were some other people around. I saw a bunch of armed men approaching from the street outside. I knew they were combat veterans, not bad guys, but obviously they had a beef with somebody or something and were staging some sort of protest or takeover. I saw them before anyone else did, and started slowly stepping back, meaning to exit the vestibule before they got in, but I wasn't fast enough, just kept stepping backward like an idiot, and before I knew it, they were inside, weapons drawn. We were all taken hostage and made to sit down along both side walls. I don't know what happened to the people in the cafeteria(?).

I kept my hands raised to head level the entire time. I wasn't too scared, but wary, since I knew they were good guys, just frustrated. I was going to try to keep as calm and amicable as possible but I wasn't sure how best to do that. They started asking everyone personal questions about themselves (I don't know why?) and I wondered, what if I answer wrong and they get upset?

I was silent and listened as they questioned two people before me, taking mental note of the types of questions they asked so that I could prepare myself to answer. They would ask them their jobs and some other stuff. Then they came to me. "What do you do?" the leader, an older, balding man in combat gear, sitting on the floor almost opposite me and with his gun at the ready (some kind of big gun, not a handgun) but not pointed at anyone, asked me.

I felt awkward about my response since I wasn't sure if it'd be "right." "I don't work," I said, then added, "I'm on SSI," so he would understand that I wasn't just a lazy deadbeat. I thought, he's a veteran, maybe he has PTSD; if he knows I'm disabled maybe he'll show mercy.

On hearing my answer, he changed his line of questioning. "What disorder do you have?" he asked.

"Social anxiety," I replied, and after the tiniest pause added, "and depression."

I actually thought about going down the long list of things wrong with me but decided to keep it short since this wasn't meant to be a discussion. I still feared that my answers weren't good enough, what if he didn't consider my disorders serious enough to empathize with me? But he must have found the answer acceptable, for he lost interest in questioning me, and moved on to the next person.

Didn't get to see what these guys wanted or how things were resolved as I awoke then.



ScorchedEarth said:


> The security person at the other panel finally releases the lock and as I feared, the man's lower body has been severed from the torso. As he's lifted up, he cries ecstatically ''I'm alive, I'm alive!''





mentoes said:


> As I lay there helpless, dog on top feasting like it was royalty, the guard walked towards my limp body and recognized my face. Horrified, he grabbed the dog by the neck and tore its face off.


Holy crudsticks. :shock


----------



## Memories of Silence

My dad caught some sort of lobsters/crayfish and put them in the clothes I brought there with me without asking me. I don't know why I had the clothes with me, and my dad doesn't fish or catch lobsters or crayfish.


----------



## RestlessNative

I dreamt I had a massive penis and I kept needing to pee all the time the other night. It was scary.


----------



## tea111red

I dreamed I was going to be forced to get an X-ray and then have tubes put in me. Lol.


----------



## cnate

The father of my nephew tried to kill me. We used to be good friends when I was younger and I have been raising his child more than him, he left. I hate him and miss him at the same time, he was fun to be around, but he was and is a dick. Hes having another child now though. So my nephew is out. Honestly this makes me want to kill him. But its not even worth it.


----------



## Maverick34

I don't dream much at all, which annoys me. When I was on prozac it gave me frequent, weird dreams. Last dream I believe was during a nocturnal emission 

I was in a room watching an ebony couple have sex (I think they were a couple). He wasn't doing a good job. I replaced him. The girl turned out to be an ex of mine


----------



## TenYears

I've had a couple of really strange dreams over the last few nights:


I had a dream last night that I kept being bitten by this snake. I was running from it and it kept running around me, biting me.

From the Dream Dictionary:
"If the snake is surrounding your body and keeps biting you, then this dream is a direct interpretation of entrapment, which may be connected to a love affair".

Which, makes a little sense I guess, because I still feel like in a way I still belong to my gf that passed away four years ago. I've recently started dating again but I feel like I'm somehow cheating on her when I do.

I also dreamed I was at this military base in some hostile foreign country. And I wasn't supposed to be there. I was there because I was trying to rescue a hostage. I could see them, and as I was trying to get to them, the enemy spotted me and I was shot like a thousand times and then died. The end.

I don't know what that was about, can't find anything. My therapist would say (like she always does) that it somehow ties into my ex-gf's death. I tried to save her and failed. Maybe that's it, idk.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The night before last night, I dreamt about a purple sky with stars everywhere, and there were flowers near me that might have been lavender. It wasn't night yet, but it was when the sky was starting to get darker. I think I was standing in water, looking up.

It must have been because of the thread about looking up at the sky that was on here.


----------



## Kevin001

I was locked up in an institution and eventually I had to be lobotomized. Very similar to last night's The Magicians episode. Go figure. My dream isn't to far off from my reality tbh.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wrote on paper with a ballpoint pen and then put what I wrote in a snap lock bag. The writing from the paper went on the inside of the bag.


----------



## Ghostly Presence

I was in an abandoned tunnel full of homeless people. There was trash everywhere, graffiti on the walls and general uncleanliness. There were hundreds of us. We were all starving and pushing our shopping carts in a line to the end of the tunnel. At the end of the tunnel lies a wall with old pieces of gum stuck to it. Once you arrive at the wall you must sing a song to the four horsemen to acquire access to the gum wall. There was close to no food left on earth so we were desperate. Suddenly fights broke out over gum and a strange man I recognize from past dreams yet have no memory of existing in reality makes eye contact with me. There are people and locations in dreams that are recurring in my sleep that I don't remember until I dream them again, this was one of those moments. Everyone was fighting each other at this point and the man is chasing me as I desperately make my way out of the tunnel. He grabs me and tries to wrestle me to the ground for my gum but his intense and horrible body odor gives me the strength I need to give him a german suplex and escape. At this point everyone turns their attention to me and I have to one by one german suplex every last person to protect my gum. I'm running out of energy to fight with and the smell of the tunnel is so disgusting I no longer care for protecting my gum. I suddenly realize that I'm dreaming and wake up.

I have weird dreams...


----------



## ScorchedEarth

First dream: I was briskly walking through a large school, which seemed to be segregated between Thai, Cambodian etc. students. I was looking for a place to hide, I think I'd murdered someone. I had a heavy feeling of guilt and burden. One of the classes I think was supposed to be a gym but looked more like a greenhouse. 

Second dream: Walking through some kind of complex, at least partially underground and darkened. There were velociraptors that I ran away and hid from, as well as maggots that grew larger every time I saw them, until I encountered one that was at least half my height after it reared up like a cobra. I petted it on the head, but it didn't seem too friendly. It also had a row of sharp jagged teeth. Strangely, I don't remember the dream as overly scary.


----------



## copper

Had a water dream. Something was wrong with the sewer line. Checked the cleanout in the basement and the water wasn't draining. Then went outside and seen my father mowing the lawn with a small push mower. I then woke up. I had to replace the sewer line outside the house a few years ago. Hope this isn't a premonition that the inside one is going to fail. I decided to just get up for the day due to I would just have one irritating dream after another. Waking life is irritating enough and no fun dreaming about irritating things.


----------



## SaladDays

Okay guys I've been meaning to post this for a while now, it's a little longer than most of my posts but stay with me here I think it's worth the read. It's a dream I had all the way back in 2014 but its probably one of the most unique and interesting dreams I've ever had, so I felt like sharing with you <3

*Dream:*

I was in London, on a rainy afternoon.I had a mission - to kill someone, but I did not know who I had to kill, why I had to kill them or what weapons I had, I only know I had some weapon in my right hand.I enter the building where my victim is supposed to be, walk up the stairs to the 4th floor and open the door to the apartment there.Inside I see a dirty, small and mostly empty room with two people in it.The first is an extraordinarily tall blonde amazonian woman, the second is a crossover between Obama and Putin.He was short like Putin, but with Obama's slim build, he was black, but with Putin's facial features, Putin's blue eyes and he had no hair on his top, like Putin, but he had Obama's hair on his sides.The woman began yelling at me, intimidated I ran away.On the next day, or at least what my dream interpreted to be the next day I go back there, determined to kill Putama.The lady's intimidation tactics are useless this time, I swing my mystery weapon at my enemy - at that moment I realized my weapon was a plastic fork.Putama blocks my attack with his plastic knife.We begin a fight with our plastic weapons until I get his plastic knife stuck in between the teeth of my fork, break it and stab him in the throat.Putama falls on the ground and deflates like a balloon.Mission accomplished.I get out of the room and begin to make my escape.On my way down the stairs I see some clowns dressed in black and white parading and a thick fog coming out of the floors below, I don't think too much of it and exist the building.When I exist it I find a huge parade of clowns, all in black and white, with some torturing devices instead of circus attractions.I see one female classmate of mine strapped onto some contraption with ropes, she was some 50 feet into the air, being held up there by some ropes, as I looked up the ropes tightened and squeezed her, somehow making her even skinnier and tinier.Not thinking much of it I go to the local supermarket.There, I pick up some red washing powder.An employee informs me that the electricity cable for my washing powder is being dragged on the floor, I thank the fellow and pick it up.On my way out I see the amazonian woman.She looks at me, smiles and says "I'm glad you're making changes in your life, instead of buying the blue washing powder again you bought the red one".This is how my dream ended.


----------



## Kovu

:lol


----------



## tehuti88

Firstly, some sort of longer dream where I was on a road trip with my dad and other family members, in what seemed to be an open-top car, and we had to go WAAAAYYYY up this very steep hill out in the country, beautiful scenery with trees and fields but kind of gloomy or else evening, and this hill was just so insanely steep.









_Obviously it was realistic but just so insanely steep._

I was terrified of falling out of the car or something. As we went up-up-up I started crying loudly, but my dad rebuked me, so I started whimpering and shaking instead; he seemed to calm down a little and either he or somebody else (my brother?) was trying to comfort me, saying it'd be fine, just hold on, but it was so terrifying for me. Part of me wanted to enjoy it, like a fair ride, but I'm petrified by heights, even in dreams, and it was just so horrendously steep. We made it up the hill (and down?--not sure)...this is kind of weird since it's usually down I have more problems with, so maybe it was the down that bothered me, but I think it was the up since I felt like I was going to fall out backwards. Don't know...just know it was terrifying and I was relieved when it was over.

There was more to that but I don't recall it.

...

There was also a bit where I was wandering around the supermarket with my mother (seemed to be Family Fare, but might have been Wal-Mart), and it seemed dark like most of the lights were off (recurring theme), and while she was doing something (maybe we'd been arguing a bit?), I got distracted by the desserts/sweets near the deli/bakery section (same location as in Family Fare), and went to see what was sitting out on the tables. (There were round tables full of things, and guys in hairnets behind glass counters, and maybe even booth-type things among the tables where people could serve you items.) I think I'd seen some tasty things earlier but now I believe they were closing up and most of the foods were covered or gone. :/ Too bad, I'd wanted something nice and sweet, even though I seem to have gone over here mainly because I was bored. Don't remember that well.

...

Then there was a more interesting part...can't recall parts of it. I'd learned of a "new"/forgotten part of the house (recurring theme), a room on the ground floor (usually these rooms are upstairs in such dreams), which I believe was reached via a short hallway with large windows overlooking the woods, similar to those at the place where my dad used to work.









_Not where my dad worked, but similar._

I didn't feel terribly surprised in the dream, but I was thrilled--a nice new room I could hang out in! It was presumably nicer/prettier/had a better view than my room since I started making plans to move in there, just for the day (like a hangout room). I went to my bed where my laptop was sitting, and it was a new laptop I'd recently bought. A fullsize one (not a notebook) with Windows 10 (which I've never used yet). I think it was darker in color than my silver notebook laptop. I was reluctant to take it with me since I was still reluctant to switch to Windows 10, and pondered taking my old computer instead, but then the thought of trying it out in the new room made the anxiety fade--a new start for everything, yes? I closed it up and was going to take it with me, though I don't recall carrying it around during the dream. I was so excited to get going.

I went into the real hallway and saw Sassy mousing around. (Weird, because I don't dream about her much.)









_Not Sassy, but close._

"Hey Sassy!" I said. "Want to join me in the new room?" She looked at me and I knew she'd follow me into a new part of the house since she's curious that way but she was busy right now. "I'll come back for you later," I promised, and went on.

I went into the living room, got the remote, and started to turn the TV volume up very high (I think a daytime judge/court show was on--I like those). Inconvenient, but I wanted to be able to hear it from the new room, and my parents didn't seem to be at home (it was daytime) so it couldn't bother them. But then I remembered--there was a TV or else I could watch TV on my new computer in the new room! So I shut the TV off completely and cheerfully got ready to leave.

My brother was suddenly there. (He lives in another state, and has for years.) "Did you take my gun?" he asked, seeming upset. (My brother has a permit to carry a concealed weapon, and the last time we visited he showed it to us. He likes guns, I guess. :/ )









_Ermahgerd, GUN._

"No, I didn't take your gun," I exclaimed in surprise that he'd even consider such a thing. (I don't care for guns.) "What would I want with it? I've never even fired a gun in my life!" Then I paused and remembered that in a college(?) course I'd taken, one requirement was that I fire a gun. (I took no such course IRL.) "Oh, wait," I corrected myself. "I did fire a gun once for a class. But that was it. Did you know that Dad recently had a gun go missing, too?" (My dad has a gun or two as well, but they're kept hidden away, and I am not interested in seeing them. As far as I know, none have gone missing.) "Maybe the same thing happened to your gun," I suggested to my brother.

I'd assumed he'd been talking about a handgun, since that was the type of concealed weapon he'd shown me IRL. (I do not know gun types whatsoever, so "handgun" is as specific as I'm going to get.) But then it was kind of like the missing gun was there, and it was a shotgun.









_Ermahgerd, SHOTGUN._

For some reason that alarmed me a bit more than a handgun would, though I'm not sure why, since handguns are generally held in higher disdain than shotguns, are they not? (I really don't know.) Either way, I didn't know what had happened to either missing gun, and I had to leave my brother there, still wondering where his firearm went. Weird interlude.

I went back to my bedroom, maybe to fetch the computer, maybe because the way to the new room was in that direction. (The wooded surroundings indicate that, since the woods are nearest my room, but there didn't seem to be any door or hallway leading away from my room.) I didn't see my laptop anymore so maybe I'd taken it with me already. I did see Sassy now crashed across my bed, though. (Odd, since she doesn't sleep on my bed.) She gave me a lazy look and seemed really comfortable.

"Oh," I said. "You got all comfy? I guess you don't want to go to the new room with me, then?" I felt a little disappointed about this since I'd hoped for her company. :/

I then turned to look at the plastic bins sitting in front of my south window (overlooking the woods)...and there sat Cosmas...









_'Sup._

...with a mouse in his mouth. :O

"OH!" I exclaimed. "YOU caught the mouse?" (IRL the two often vie over capture and killing rights of mice they come across...Sassy likes to steal Coz's captures and parade them around like they're hers. Coz, ever the pacifist, just lets her and sits there and glowers.) (This part of the dream was rather weird in that I clearly dreamed about BOTH cats, as two distinct entities, when in my dreams, I usually dream either solely about Coz, or about our previous cat, or about some combination of him and/or her and/or Sassy.)

...

There was a weird bit following this, I don't know how it was related, in which I was watching some footage on TV about how often crocodiles attack, and it wasn't nearly as often as one would think, they usually just wanted to be left alone.









_Eek._

First there was one bit of footage about somebody in the water with a crocodile, then they showed this blond woman in a bikini leaping off a very high dock, screaming as she landed in the midst of a bunch of crocodiles  and started paddling frantically to keep them away from her even though she'd done this deliberately! The crocodiles weren't even attacking her. They seemed more startled than anything and were just thrashing around and trying to get away. The footage repeated itself but now the lady landed in a batch of crocodiles and killer whales, but the result was the same, the poor animals just wanted to get out of the way. Still I thought, what a stupid woman, she SHOULD get mauled!

Whatever happened...I never got to get to my nice new room...and I don't even know what it LOOKED like! :cry Crap. Stupid dream distractions.

...

This has not been proofed in the least. May fix typos later.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I don't recall, but I woke up because I felt some pressure on my back. As if someone were giving me a massage. It proceeded to grow all over my back until I woke up. I was sleeping on my side with no covers.


----------



## Alcadaeus

The last dream I remember having was a lucid one. Once I realized I was in a dream I immediately flew straight up into the sky above the green forest and castle. It was like a video game but better. I was surprised at how realistic it felt. 

Next I landed in front of a villain and turned into a super saiyan 3 times. I remember turning it on and off like a switch to see if there was any noticeable difference. It was subtle. After that I had sex with someone but don't remember much of the details.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Someone or something picked me up in pitch black and flushed me down the toilet.

It was actually pretty scary.


----------



## AffinityWing

That my ex was back on Twitter and everything between us was back to normal. I was quite bothered that I dreamt about her, but also sad waking up back to reality.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know where I was, but my mum was showing me which part of the wooden cabinet the most valuable old books were kept so I could steal them and we could sell them, and I was trying to see which other ones they had. There wasn't much time, and most of them had empty boxes (I don't know why they all had a box). I was being watched by other people, so I couldn't really steal any of them anyway.

Then I was walking on a street near where I was in the other part of the dream. Someone found me and took me to a shopping centre. They made me sleep in some sort of bed display in the middle of the shopping centre at night, and there were people standing around the bed, staring at me to make sure I didn't escape. It must have been my punishment because I was going to steal books. It was more like a metal cage filled to the top with big red pillows.

After that, I dreamt about different types of pillows like it was a pillow ad. This must have been because I saw a video of a pillow or mattress truck tipping over.


----------



## cmed

Had a crazy dream last night that was like an action movie. 

I was using my computer in this dark building I've never been in before, then the computer started having malware problems. There were audio advertisements playing and I couldn't find them or delete or do anything else on the computer. The same thing started happening to my phone. 

So, that part ends and I'm suddenly walking around this building finding broken phones all over the ground, so it dawned on me that there was some kind of attacker in the building who was assaulting people and breaking their phones, and I assumed it must've been the same person who hacked my computer and phone. 

Eventually I walked into a room and there were a bunch of people sitting on a sofa looking terrified. They were all gathered there to stay safe from the attacker, and my dad was in there with a shotgun guarding over the people. He heard a noise from outside of the room, so he put the shotgun down and said "wait here" then went out into the hall to see what was going on.

After he put the shotgun down, I saw it sitting there leaned up against the sofa and thought "I better grab that in case the bad guy finds us and grabs the gun himself". As I went to grab it, I saw someone quickly jump up off the couch to grab it, but I was able to snag it before he could. This turned out to be the bad guy all along. He pulled out a knife, so I cocked the gun and aimed it at him, at which point he grabbed a baby from the couch and held it up in front of him to stop me from shooting, and we were now in a standoff.

I wanted to shoot him, but he was holding a baby and the gun was loaded with birdshot (somehow I knew that in the dream,) so I knew there was no way of hitting just him and avoiding the baby. I was also terrified to shoot because I didn't know if I would be arrested and jailed afterwards. 

So the bad guy holding the baby eventually says to me "what are you afraid to shoot?" and starts slowly walking towards me with the knife pointed at me. I didn't say anything, and didn't shoot because he still had the baby in his other arm. Some other person suddenly runs over and grabs the baby out of his arm. Then the guy starts running at me with the knife, so I pulled the trigger. That's when I woke up.


----------



## The Linux Guy

In the dream I was watching star wars the revenge of the sith when I realized in the dream that the intro part was longer than it used to be and different. After the space flight jabba the hut comes out and announces the winner. The winner comes out and claims his prize, right in the middle of space.


----------



## Kevin001

Last 2.....

~ I was in a house fighting off monsters/demons. I was doing good until my little sister appeared. One deity took me to the ground and I heard my sister scream. I just snapped/clicked. I told myself I must save her at all cost.............end dream.

~ I killed someone by accident and I was trying my best to cover it up. I wasn't even a suspect but I was so scared I was going to get caught. I was always dodging questions and trying not to hear about the case. Last I remember was me thinking I was in the clear. I never had a dream where my heart was pounding so much.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I don't remember much from my dream last night... 
except that I was in some underground facility with monsters lurking...
And I had to lead some teenagers to safety,
But one of them died, I think dragged into the darkness of a hallway,
I was so stricken...I couldn't save him...

After, we ran into a room & exited through a door on the other side, 
but before the last girl could exit, the door closed on her!
I wasn't going to leave her behind!!!
So I banged on the door & it opened for me,
I saw monsters were in the wall, & they had a hold of her
But I grabbed her hand & wouldn't let go

..Then I woke up =\


----------



## unemployment simulator

a girl who I used to fancy when I was between 13-16 appeared in my dream last night. I was also at cern for some reason.


----------



## tea111red

I dreamed I got trapped in a fire and died (everything went black and silent in my dream anyway).....then I woke myself up.


----------



## Kevin001

SeraphSoul said:


> I don't remember much from my dream last night...
> except that I was in some underground facility with monsters lurking...
> And I had to lead some teenagers to safety,
> But one of them died, I think dragged into the darkness of a hallway,
> I was so stricken...I couldn't save him...
> 
> After, we ran into a room & exited through a door on the other side,
> but before the last girl could exit, the door closed on her!
> I wasn't going to leave her behind!!!
> So I banged on the door & it opened for me,
> I saw monsters were in the wall, & they had a hold of her
> But I grabbed her hand & wouldn't let go
> 
> ..Then I woke up =\


Sounds very interesting .


----------



## Cyclonic

I dreamt that Hawaii was floating in space somewhere and we were going to stop and visit there on an interstellar vacation. I was curious about what the bottom of Hawaii looked like, floating in space and all, but when I went to explore it I woke up.


----------



## SplendidBob

I went to an unknown city with a castle here in the UK and thought it was remarkably pleasant despite all of the people, which was surprising. Then two of the women from Friends suddenly appeared next to me and insisted on walking with me topless. 

I hate Friends ofc.


----------



## Yer Blues

I discovered the secret Cadbury's cream egg facility. These ones were not made by Hersey, but by an untainted Cadbury company. 


Many tears were shed when I awoke.


----------



## SuckerKick

So in my latest dream/nightmare I walked into a room, and what do I see?I see my crush who looks like a female Two-Face from Batman. Half of her face is burnt and the other half is not.


----------



## IcedOver

I was Superman and I was helping out in a crisis in a funeral home. Yeah. Someone had unleashed by accident a slow-moving, acidic black tar all over the place. This either happened twice in the dream or I had "fake dream memories" of it happening before. I was pretty ineffectual, dealing with the old female owner of the funeral home. I didn't do anything spectacular, but I was flying and levitating low to the ground, which was cool.


----------



## Kevin001

The last few dreams have been about me doing something bad and trying to cover up the truth. O God I hope this isn't any type of forecast for my future.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I was eating raw chicken

uke


----------



## smeeble

I had a dream a couple of days ago that I was lying at the bottom of the ocean


----------



## nowacks

I don't dream, can't remember the last time I had one

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeraphSoul

Last night,
I had a dream that there was going to be a flood & everyone had to evacuate.
My family & I got to an airport & there was a food stand with dessert. 
It looked good~ But even in the dream I had social anxiety about buying something! >.<

Next, I was in my brothers car, he was trying to parallel park in front of our house...
But no success.
I got out, went to the back of the house & discovered a shiny, awesome blue race car!!!
My little sis said that an old man who she sees everyday, or something like that, gave it to us.
I was bewildered!! 
Who was the old man she was talking about? And why did he gave us an expensive car??

Final, there were two little boys. 
One was encouraging the other who seemed sad.
There was a train that they went on.
The kid who was encouraging the other kid, he was told his father was on the train.
He was really excited hearing that & started running through the train carriers.
At the front of the train, the father was running to his son.

Idk what happened to the sad boy though...

But i looked up dream meanings online & airport, new car, & train
they all symbolized a new direction in life.

So strange because I didn't get the job I interviewed for.
I wonder what new direction I'll go in now?...
I really would like to get paid doing something...


----------



## Iconclast

I don't remember my dreams anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichimatsu

there was this little diner right next to my school, so i decided to skip class to go to it. the diner was run by the sextuplets from osomatsu-san. i ordered a pancake and one of them got mad at me because he just put away the ingredients to make it. i told him he didnt have to if it was so hard but he did it anyway. i got the world's smallest pancake at $17. then i realized i didnt have any money so i just say awkwardly. i was too scared to say i didnt have the money because of what they might do, so i decided i should run out, but the building was so big. i got to the top floor, and these girls from my class were shooting basketballs down a laundry chute. they talked to me about how this town was so ghetto and the dream ended there


----------



## xxDark Horse

This wasn't last night but back in February and it was very profound for me. I followed a shadowy figure into the future in a messy apartment with food plates, beer glasses, and porno magazines scattered across the floor and I was led to my older self who appeared to be in his 40s laying in a single bed who wasn't aware of me at all. Crying because he had 0 friends, little experience with women, and a poor job.

And that's when it turned around and said to me, if you don't change, this will be your fate. You can change your future.

And that's when I woke up.


----------



## Barakiel

Having to go back to elementary school but with my high school teachers and being humiliated in front of the class seems to be a recurring dream of mine. :blank In this one my teacher called me out for sleeping in an upright bed and the whole class cheered. 

It's a relief to wake up from those at least.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I should of create that image tech in 2010 to record my dreams to see how abnormal the fluctuations towards my neural impulses and my abnormal sweat glands. How the image processing is scientifically computed by the hybrid quantum supercomputers using the earth magnetic field by using quantum communication to connect to our neural networks when we sleep to process these images from within our memories and its data from using it's perception simultaneously. 

I've had the same dream over and over or pick up from the starting point, these machines making the human cell membrane slowly deplete to cause disruption to our brain awareness, making us have difficulties recognizing objects, names, what we do on a daily basis, and cause us to have mood swings.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> Having to go back to elementary school but with my high school teachers and being humiliated in front of the class seems to be a recurring dream of mine. :blank In this one my teacher called me out for sleeping in an upright bed and the whole class cheered.
> 
> It's a relief to wake up from those at least.


Damn. Kind of reminds of this weird dream I had last year, in which there was this completely exposed toliet in one of the locker rooms. For some reason I decided to use this toliet, and I'm just sitting there with my pants down, privates exposed, futilely trying to take a **** while people are going to their lockers to retrieve their supplies. I found myself literally trapped on the toliet, unable to go, and unable to move. O_O


----------



## kilgoretrout

I birthed triplets.


----------



## JustThisGuy

kilgoretrout said:


> I birthed triplets.


Did you then eat one like a hamster lady? 'Cause that'd be a weird dream. :grin2:

Long time! Hey.


----------



## kilgoretrout

JustThisGuy said:


> Did you then eat one like a hamster lady? 'Cause that'd be a weird dream. :grin2:
> 
> Long time! Hey.


:grin2:


----------



## twistix

I was in my middle school gym and got in trouble for borrowing a mop.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The last dream I remember (albeit barely), involved my (then former) crush. We shared the status of being in some seemingly exclusive school group and apparently involved sitting around in some conference room, on the floor, in a circle, and watching some presentation about barely relevant dream-mumbo-jumbo.

Getting to the good stuff in the dream, one of these conference things was being held and my crush and I were next to each other. I decided to snuggle up to him, putting my arms around him and resting my head on his shoulder. He had no quarrels with this, so I kept doing it. He was warm and soft, and I remember taking note that he had absolutely no smell. (Yes I take notice of stuff like that quit judging )

Other **** happened that I can't accurately remember for the life of me. Not that it's relevant since like, if my crush and I aren't cuddling/making out/having sex then what does it matter right???

The dream was amazing. Since then, I've started crushing on him again. God I am such a hopeless romantic bye.


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed my mom betrayed me......again and that my life had to be turned upside down....again. horrible dream.


----------



## Barakiel

Someone cool who hasn't posted here in almost a year came back and I had the chance to talk with them, but of course it was all just a dream. sigh~


----------



## tehuti88

Not my most recent dream, been having trouble remembering those. Rather, this is from quite a while back, but I just recently got the time to finally type it up. As such, parts are woefully vague. :/

Not proofed.

---

*Terror At The Cabin
7/10/2014*

I was apparently hanging out with my mother and a large group of other people, perhaps at a party. There may have been water nearby. I climbed up a very steep slope made of sand; my mother and another woman were there. The sand was wobbly and twice I asked the others, why couldn't it be dry or solid? I didn't even know how I'd get down, since I'm so terrified of heights.

I must have seen a photograph of Chimney Tops--a mountain in Tennessee which my mother and I visited with my brother and his family in 2012, though what we actually visited was a stream/river with boulders in it, and not the mountain top itself, in fact I wasn't even aware this is the name of the mountain until looking it up just now.










Anyway, this photo was at the end of a news article and my brother Eric might have been in the article too, or else was with me looking at it (probably the former). I recognized a particular slab of stone in the water, maybe one that I'd stepped on while visiting.

I wanted to go for a bicycle ride (something I haven't done in years, though this seems to be a somewhat recurring theme); it was around 3 or 4PM, and I remembered that I had to take the cats outside. So, was I going to do one thing first, then the other? I'm not sure, but I told my mother this and she agreed (to what, I don't know). There was a judge show on television, and a man asked permission to approach the bench. He ran to the front of the courtroom. There were people in superhero and/or animal costumes patting each other down. The judge wasn't Judge Judy, who is the one who's actually on at 4PM.










My mother said this (the show?) was stupid. I went to do something, maybe to ride my bike or take the cats out, but large parts of this dream are just so vague.

Here's where the dream starts to get interesting and takes on qualities of my recurring theme of "The Building."

I was wandering through a large house, doing something. I reached a porch/ledge/steep part, where there were two doors. I opened one to let out the cat(s), which seemed to be our tortoiseshell, Sassy, and/or a gray tabby. (Cosmas, our black-and-white cat, seemed to be absent--it's rare for both of the real cats to appear in my dreams at once.) This steep ledge bothered me (similar to the sandy path at the beginning of the dream?), and I wanted to add a fence to it because of my fear of heights. I tried to enter back through the other door (so I guess the two doors weren't directly side by side?), but the knob was loose and/or I felt like I was falling; maybe I did fall.

I saw my mother way across the yard in another part of the house--which must have been sprawling in a gigantic U(?) shape and/or had this yard as a massive courtyard. I yelled to her that I was coming, then passed back inside through a large dark den. I was amazed that my mother was so very far away yet we were both inside this house; it must be absolutely massive. I walked through many rooms and realized the house must have at least two buildings/parts--then, to my amazement, it struck me that I was again staying in the cabin in the Great Smoky Mountains (B's Refuge, Brothers Cove) that my mother and I and my brother's family stayed in during our 2012 trip.









_The actual cabin we stayed in_

I'd been wishing to return to that cabin for ages! I wondered if my brother could ever gain access to it again (I'm not sure what this means, since my mother and I already seemed to have access to it, maybe Eric didn't yet?). Anyway, now that I was here again, I really wanted to explore further, especially since it seemed so much bigger and more expansive than I remembered.

I passed through some kind of messy areas and since I believe we'd created these messes during our stay, I wondered if we needed to clean it up; there was almost this feeling of it being something we'd left behind a while ago and had forgotten about, kind of hard to explain.

I decided to explore a part of the house I'd never seen, perhaps a back area, shades of my recurring dreams of The Building. The room belonging to my brother and his wife was in the back part (not sure if it was their room in the cabin, or actually THEIR room, which would sometimes appear in Building dreams); I decided not to go looking at that.

I came across lots of other areas while walking around. There was music playing, perhaps only in my mind, like a sort of dramatic soundtrack. I passed through some fancier areas, maybe like a lounge or bar, then came to an area that was dim. I entered an area like a personal office or library and turned left, then went further back into a wider area, coming to a big room with a raised dance floor to the right and perhaps a bar area to the left with a back room.










I spotted a young man in the back room and he seemed surprised to see me; I smiled and waved at him to be friendly, humming as I went, and entered the dance area. I kept walking fast, hoping to reach a new room before the man could see me (probably, before he could see where I was going).

Unfortunately, I wasn't fast enough, and he came upon me while I was looking behind this dance area and peering around some curtains (likely the sort that hang over a stage). He started asking about me and making smalltalk. I told him I'd never seen this area of the house before and so had decided to look around; I kind of wanted to tell him that I'd stayed here before, but I'm not sure if I did or why I was hesitant to say so (if I was). I then decided to go back (where?), but the man took my arm and started talking sweetly and flirting with me. I felt kind of flattered at first, since guys don't flirt with me in real life, but slowly I began to grow more scared, and kept subtly trying to pull my arm free. I smiled at him and acted nice, but he wouldn't let me go.

(cont.)


----------



## tehuti88

(cont.)

There was a slight shift here as the dream turned into one of those where I'm actually controlling everyone's actions, like imagining a roleplay, without me going lucid. Despite me now being "in control," there was still some sense of alarm. We moved into another room/area and the man said something, maybe telling me we should go together and/or asking why I wouldn't have sex with him. I deliberately said that I'm asexual (which is true), hoping this would make him lose interest, but it didn't matter, obviously he was intent on taking what he wanted whether I wanted to or not. We started struggling now and I managed to get loose, grabbing a bar or something and hitting him with it. He fell, but I believe he reached for a gun and fired off a shot. There were lots of clothes and things here now, maybe some on circular racks, and these got in the way, possibly shielding me from the bullet; I hit the man again and again, and pushed the gun far away from his reach--I was tempted to pick it up, but I thought that doing so might contaminate the "crime scene," and so left it. I don't know types of guns so I couldn't say exactly what it was, but it was small, dark, and ugly.










I went running back through the cabin. I felt sad and wished that I'd looked at more details, just for the enjoyment of it since I loved this place (weird thing to think of at such a time, I know). I glanced at the windows to my sides as I went; it was very dark and dim, though I don't know if that means inside or outside, probably inside. There were lots of windows and sliding glass doors I thought of exiting through, but I didn't. I was so worried about this guy catching me that I couldn't really decide where I should go. I must have finally chosen an exit, for then I was running across this green area, trying to reach the bushes and trees that stood ahead. If I recall correctly, it's like it was overcast, but just so green and beautiful, especially the area I was running for.

At one point during my escape I was actually pulling myself backwards so I could have a view behind me (similar to certain dreams in which I have to use my hands to help propel myself along the ground as I run?); there was dramatic music playing in my head like a soundtrack. I must have come to an overgrown trail though I don't really remember that, and perhaps in addition to the soundtrack I had a police narrator in my head, maybe commenting on what was happening like it was some kind of case. Anyway, I finally entered this area of bushes or gardens and thick dark cedars and started crawling around, heading further and further back along a curving trail, hoping that nobody could see me.










Even in the midst of my fear, I thought of how lovely this place was. I might not have been myself anymore at this point, but might have been roleplaying someone else.

I peered ahead of and behind myself, still keeping my eyes open for my attacker. I entered the private property/garden of a woman I didn't know; I could hear her talking far off somewhere. I hid in a row of bushes or cedars, and just kept creeping further and further in among them, hoping this woman wouldn't see me through an opening in the greenery, because I thought I'd get in trouble for trespassing. I huddled in a dark area and tried to remain invisible.

Then I heard the woman calling to me, in some sort of nursery rhyme or singsong voice. I huddled in on myself even more and whimpered since I knew I'd been discovered. But the strange woman told me it was all right, and that if I came out she would feed me. It was almost like I was in some sort of fairytale, now. She appeared nearby (I don't recall what she looked like or if I even saw her) and I let her help me out; I believe I was acting a lot like a child. I just wanted to be taken care of so much. I tearfully told her about the man who'd tried to rape me. The strange woman was very comforting and made me feel safe; she said she would call the police, or else the police were already there.










Real-life associations: Not many I can think of. Just the possible recurring theme of The Building, and of being back at the cabin in the mountains without quite remembering how I got there (and regretting missing out on parts of the trip), and of sexual activity involving rape/coercion (which it almost always seems to do, when sexual activity involves me in a dream :/ ).

Despite the violent theme, I really liked the scenery, the return to the cabin, and the possible Building dream connection, even if it didn't quite play out like other Building dreams.


----------



## smeeble

I was going down a waterslide wearing a yellow tunic and hat


----------



## livetolovetolive

Dreamed that I was fighting a hulking UFC fighter in an octagon at a high school. I somehow managed to beat him knowing that I should have lost. I immediately ran away after the fight because I knew he would want physical retribution outside the ring. I began floating away from him throughout the school while he chased me in a wheelchair.

Somehow began losing blood while running away from him. He eventually stopped being angry.


----------



## unemployment simulator

a gameshow where people committed seppuku :blank


----------



## AceEmoKid

It involved stabbing someone I love repeatedly, hiding from persecution, getting lost in a gigantic theme-park sized mall, and trying to kill myself several times by jumping over the top floor railing. I woke up feeling upset and wanting to self harm.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was a different house, and my parents moved some old furniture into my room because they didn't have anywhere else to put it. I wanted them to move it somewhere else because I didn't want it. My sister was complaining about my ceiling being too low, saying that if it was higher, my room would be bigger.


----------



## tea111red

I had a really weird dream that I had a bf that was Norwegian. He did some pretty strange things....


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

Blood. The last dream that I can remember, there was so many blood. I cannot remember what happened in it, it was foggy in my memory but I remember that there was a lot of blood.


----------



## Perspicacious

It was erotic. That I can tell you.


----------



## tina the llama

Last night, I had a dream that I was eating sushi with my dad and there were little worms with legs in it! Dad encouraged me to eat it and I was picking the worms out of my mouth! Yuck! 

In the same dream, snakes were slithering around in a classroom and I couldn't focus on the lesson because they kept constricting my legs. Whenever I have dreams about snakes I always wonder if it is of spiritual significance (think of the story of Adam & Eve), but I think that in last night's case it was probably just muscle tension, since I was woken up with muscle cramps (charlie horse!) in my leg! *laughs*


----------



## tehuti88

Okay, I feel dumb admitting this. But there's a user I'd love to befriend, get to know better, except they don't seem interested in such things, for reasons that I understand (I'm not much different, honestly) but am still saddened by. I don't even know if we have enough in common (a prerequisite for me to make friends--plus I'm pretty immature, so my concept of friendship is likely quite awkward to others ;_; ), and they're unable to really open up to others anyway for various reasons (again, understandable), but I still keep wishing we could be friends, especially since it seems like they could use one.

Anyway they're also in some financial difficulty and I wish I could help them out. I'm on SSI myself though, and it's currently under review. :sigh But I had a tentative plan, should I be approved, to let this user know I'd be willing to help them out with a little bit of money in case they're in an emergency of some sort...not a load of money, but maybe like $25-$50 or something should they end up in dire straits where $25-$50 could actually matter.

Thing is, I don't know how they'd take such an offer. It might be seen as pity when IMO it's not that at all, I think they seem like a genuinely good person who deserves better, and I like to help such people even if it's only a little bit. But some people just don't like to accept such help (I know, I'm one of them), plus it might mean they'd have to reveal more personal info to me which they don't feel safe sharing.

So I'm waffling on whether to make such an offer or not. Sadly, I'm leaning more toward "not." I have to admit I'd feel really stupid if it were turned down. ;_; It kind of hurts to want to help and to be unable to.

So perhaps it's best that I hesitate. And I think these conflicting feelings led to a dream several nights ago in which apparently I'd summoned up the guts to make this offer to this user, and they replied. :O

I was at home during the daytime and my mother came into the living room and gave me a letter (a physical letter, seemed to be written on colored construction paper in an envelope or something, though--more like a note) which was a reply from this person. I think it was also the equivalent of a visitor message--in my dreams, websites often take physical form, and, for example, forum posts might appear as entries in a paper journal or something. Well, this was similar.

I was surprised and pleased and scared all at once to get this reply--had they declined my offer?--were they upset that I'd suggested such a thing? To my relief, though, the note was friendly, and the user seemed quite relieved and surprised themselves. The note started out something like, "Oh, wow, I wasn't expecting something like this!" and went on to say that they would accept any help I could give when the time arose. They seemed quite grateful and I felt so happy that I might be able to help, even if only a little bit, even if it was something tiny like paying for a sandwich when they're hungry. At least it would be something, and so often I wish so much that I could do _something_.

I don't think I read the entire note--I was still anxious--and for some reason I set it on the TV ledge, near the left corner; don't know why. Normally I'd consider such a communication a private matter and wouldn't leave it in the open for my parents to see...in fact, they'd probably get angry and think I'm a gullible moron (maybe I am?) for giving money to near-strangers online, which I've done perhaps twice, but I sure don't make a habit of it since I can't afford to (plus I'd hate giving money to somebody who really doesn't deserve it). I just want to help a little bit now and then, is all. It's not like I'm making any other use of my life.

I felt a little disappointed when I awoke and found that was just a dream, to be honest. :/ I thought maybe this would be the first step to becoming friends.

I'm pretty stupidly idealistic, I realize. Hopes like this have never led to friendship in the past, but _have_ led to lots of potential "friends" lambasting and/or ignoring me. -_-


----------



## Cyclonic

It's all fuzzy at this point, but I remember it being quite vivid while it was happening. I was sitting at a bar/restaurant and really hitting it off with the bartender/waitress (who was very attractive). I was pretty talkative and engaging, pretty much the life of the place. After paying my tab, she wrote her number on the back of the receipt, expect that it wasn't a phone number, it was a calendar date (##-##-#### format). I remember the middle number being 11, but that's about it, I woke up shortly after that.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I was trying to hide baby turtles from my mom. haha


----------



## Memories of Silence

The only thing I can remember is that there were white stairs with some usernames from here on them. The people might have been standing on the step that had their name on it.


----------



## SD92

Silent Memory said:


> The only thing I can remember is that there were white stairs with some usernames from here on them. The people might have been standing on the step that had their name on it.


Was my username written on one of them?


----------



## Memories of Silence

SD92 said:


> Was my username written on one of them?


It would have been, but I can't remember seeing it.


----------



## tehuti88

Shortened version, I was in a school(?) hallway waiting for class or something, leaning against the wall beside @*iAmCodeMonkey* (I believe). :um

First we heard some sort of news item about a dog attack (negligent owners) or something, and presumably the dog was going to be put down; iAmCodeMonkey grumbled about this and I said, "Yep, humans are stupid." I wondered if he'd take issue with me making such a sweeping statement, but he said nothing.

We were both playing on our tablets; I was of course playing Happy Street (which had some interesting new features in the dream). A bathroom was directly to my left. For some reason iAmCodeMonkey (who was to my right) slightly shoved me sideways with his hip and I had to catch myself from accidentally blocking the bathroom door. I laughed a little and said, "You're going to push me into the bathroom!"

I considered pushing him back, but thought it might be mistaken for flirting when I was just trying to be amusing, and so I didn't.

So that was my odd SAS dream of the day, totally random guest appearance by iAmCodeMonkey. :um


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> Shortened version, I was in a school(?) hallway waiting for class or something, leaning against the wall beside @*iAmCodeMonkey* (I believe). :um
> 
> First we heard some sort of news item about a dog attack (negligent owners) or something, and presumably the dog was going to be put down; iAmCodeMonkey grumbled about this and I said, "Yep, humans are stupid." I wondered if he'd take issue with me making such a sweeping statement, but he said nothing.
> 
> We were both playing on our tablets; I was of course playing Happy Street (which had some interesting new features in the dream). A bathroom was directly to my left. For some reason iAmCodeMonkey (who was to my right) slightly shoved me sideways with his hip and I had to catch myself from accidentally blocking the bathroom door. I laughed a little and said, "You're going to push me into the bathroom!"
> 
> I considered pushing him back, but thought it might be mistaken for flirting when I was just trying to be amusing, and so I didn't.
> 
> So that was my odd SAS dream of the day, totally random guest appearance by iAmCodeMonkey. :um


haha! I love it!

:kiss: >


----------



## Cascades

I just dreamt I had a massive fight with someone from this forum who I never spoke to before. Now Im really angry at someone who doesnt exist and feel like telling this site to stick it...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I hardly ever dream, or at least remember them. 

I'm weird, and I actually like nightmares.

3 or 4 days ago, I vaguely remembering something, or someone running towards me, and I had to push my desk away. That being said, I woke up at 3 am with a sore elbow, and the table moved 4 feet away from my bed. It was a mess too, everything was on the floor.

It was more scary cause I swear this place is haunted at times.


----------



## okgoodbye

I was lost at sea. There was a storm.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I can't remember it properly, but it was weird. It was night, and there were old shops in front of some mountains. I think everyone was living in a painting, and someone was going to tear one of the mountains out, so everyone was there so they could see it for the last time, and they were sad that it was going. It looked sort of like The Flintstones and Sovereign Hill.

After that, I was on a bus, and my parents and all of my uncles were on it, near the front. They were talking about how bad it was that only a few people went to my niece's party. (She isn't even a month old yet).


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I think I visited an abandoned tower in the countryside with some people. A dark presence in the tower took them. I felt the presence as I got close to the entrance and knew it would take me too if I set foot inside. I went on the internet and began to drum up interest in the location so I could get some people to come investigate the place. At some point I tried to write on a piece of paper but it just wasn't working out. Writing/reading rarely works in dreams but I put it down to the surface I was using, rough and uneven stone from the building.


----------



## Miach

A few nights back I was dreaming and there were two SAS members (from this site, not special forces) in the dream. I can't remember much about before they came into it so I'll just get right to it. We were sitting in a building of some sort, in quite a big room, I think it was a waiting area but I don't know what we were waiting for.

Anyway, I was sitting in the middle and the two SAS members were either side of me, sat about 2 or three seats apart. We were talking, I'm not sure what about but we were relaxed and having pleasant conversation. I was actually enjoying their company, it was nice, it felt like we were friends.

The next thing I remember is that they move closer to me and then, right in front of me, move in to kiss each other. I instinctively went to push one of them away from the other, I guess because I like the other, but I restrain myself and let them kiss in front of me. At first I feel a little sad and jealous, but then I feel happy for them.

I woke up, feeling good, wanting to keep this dream in memory. It was a good dream.


----------



## SD92

It was a weird one. I was at Barack Obama's 90th birthday celebrations, I remember being perplexed at how he's already that old as I thought he much younger. When I walked in, Obama was sat in a seat stoned smoking weed and talking gibberish in a room full of people. I thought that was a weird one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It's weird, there were like two dreams that coursed into each other. 

One was about finding these new Happy Meal toys that I got as a kid. Just newer versions. Yet the toys were always obscured. But I had that kid-feeling need to collect them all.

Then the dream turned into a ****ed up Home Alone. Instead of burglars, it was like gangsters. They had automatic weapons and bazookas on one occasion, and it was my little-kid hijinx that saved me. Like rigging the house and other places. So strange.


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream last night that Joe and Caspar were on bgt


----------



## MamaDoe

I had a dream two men broke into my house and they couldn't get into my room, as it was locked. I opened the door and stabbed one repeatedly, whilst the other one ran away, then I called the police.

I woke up in a sweat :S and locked my door


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a pile of photos that were different sizes, and the people in them were a family who had just been in a car accident. I think they died. The photos had been in the car with them. I don't know who the people were or how we got the photos. They had been on their way home from a river where they had been trying to get themselves sunburnt. There was a white plastic shopping bag with some of the things they took with them, and the bag had a little bottle of sunscreen (even though they wanted to get burned) and some blood. I can't remember what else was in it. I think in the dream, I was trying to find out who the people were.


----------



## feels

I had a dream a doctor or something told me that my boyfriend had like the physical age of a 37 year old (he's 23). So, I like freaked out and was like, "babe you're gonna die a lot younger than expected! You need to start exercising more!" Lol and so I made him get some gym clothes on and then I was like oh **** wait the work out room at the apartment is closed it's like 9pm. That's all I remember. I found out today tho that the gym we have up here is actually always accessible so we're good lol. He's always telling me about all these aches and pains so I just worry about him a lot.


----------



## Karsten

I don't usually have sex dreams, but last night I dreamed I was going down on some girl. It was all fine and dandy until I found out she had a boyfriend. Then, I felt absolutely terrible. 

I guess this is what happens when you haven't gotten laid in a while.


----------



## uziq

I had a dream that somebody hacked into my Pandora account, and there was this major sense of urgency to change my password, even though I don't actually have a Pandora account and wouldn't react like that at all if I did.


----------



## Were

I was listening to some The Smiths songs.


----------



## Repix

Almost the same dream as every night.. Me dying.. It's annoying as hell!

I always get stabbed, decapitated, fall to my death, smashed, shot.. Everything is so violent :l


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream I was on a big farm and I was trying to get out also had two ducks following me


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was about a dead horse with a fire next to it that kept getting closer, but never got to it.


----------



## knightofdespair

I dreamed the stupid selfish old ******* I used to work for was getting the boot for being senile.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I was building a house under the sea and wanted to live there. and before anyone asks, I haven't been watching spongebob squarepants.
:lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> It was about a dead horse with a fire next to it that kept getting closer, but never got to it.


 Maybe you were hungry for a horseburger.


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe you were hungry for a horseburger.


I would never eat horse.  It must have been because my family had been talking about racehorses they didn't know had died. It was a weird dream.


----------



## tehuti88

A vaguely sexual dream. :um Nothing graphic, just a sensation...really weird. I dreamed it while I was dozing in a hot bath.

I also dreamed the mods edited one of my posts:



tehuti88 said:


> I was starting to get a little bit of a crush on somebody else on the site. Definitely not the first time this has happened. Thought, they seem friendly, we seem to have a few things in common, I know we'd never meet or anything, but still, it would be nice if we could.
> 
> Saw today that they've found somebody.
> 
> Why do I bother entertaining such thoughts? God I'm such a MORON.
> 
> Maybe all that the guys here need is for me to get a crush on them, then they'll pair off pretty fast. Just not with me. Happens every time.


...by removing the last paragraph; for some reason in my dream it must have violated the "Who has it worse" rule or something. I actually had to go check the post to see if it had been modified since the dream seemed so real.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was walking the route I used to walk to get to my junior high school. We have a tennis court enclosed inside a tall chain-link fence which I decide to walk into. Inside was a outdoor hospital ward full of sick/dying elderly and children. I walk through them as they moan and cry at me. This geriatric woman with no legs scooting on this creeper reaching to tug on my pant leg moaning "please help me"..


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream last night I was at a homeless shelter


----------



## Paperback Writer

A crowd of people were gathered outside at night in the town where I live. I was vaguely aware of the fact that it was apparently for some kind of charity event, and there was a guy speaking about it, but I wasn’t really listening. I was standing slightly away from everyone else, with my back to them, looking up at the sky, which looked far starrier and a lot less cloudier than it normally does around here. 

Then the guy who was in charge of the event was counting down as though to start a race. I hurried back over to the crowd just in time. What we had to do was take a huge wad of A4 paper and then run around the main street in the town centre, posting a sheet through as many doors as possible. However, once you posted one through a specific door, no one else was allowed to do so, so it was a competition to see who got the most doors. I think there was something on the paper that we were promoting, but I don’t remember what. This seemed like quite a waste of paper, as I probably had enough myself to put a sheet through every door and then have some left over...

Anyway, I ran over to the nearest shop I could find. There was a stall outside that I used to rest the wad of paper on as I frantically tried to remove a single sheet from it. This was surprisingly hard, probably because I was worried someone else would beat me to this door, and I ended up dropping some other sheets on the ground, but eventually I managed to hastily shove one halfway through the letterbox and then left it there. 

...And that’s all I remember. But I bet that the event only attracted negative publicity for the charity, as opposed to whatever they were actually trying to achieve. 

There were some other fragments later, but I don’t really remember them in any detail. I remember being in some kind of theatre at one point, but that’s about it.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I had a dream that a large object, one I estimated to be about 6,500 km in diameter, was on a collision course with Earth and right as it was a large object in the sky; everyone was panicking, I stood in the middle of a busy intersection, at peace, accepting our impending extinction.


----------



## elderdragon

Dreamt I was in a movie, a medieval comedy that school students made. The movie was high quality and equal to hollywood movies.

Very weird dream very vivid and semi realistic.


----------



## JustThisGuy

My dad told me we were going somewhere and when I got in, my old backpack from high school was at my feet. Then he told me he was taking me back to school. I'm 30 and panicking. I guess because I didn't finish college or some reasoning that I was going back to high school. I get out and carry my backpack in. I start getting in the breakfast line, but it's like lunch food. I noticed a high school crush was there. She also looked like she was forced to go back. Very disgruntled. Couple other people. And a bunch of new faces. I didn't talk to anyone. I, for some reason, had two trays of food. But then didn't eat.

That was the end of the dream bc I woke up. I wonder how the rest of my day would've been.


----------



## elderdragon

was driving through a housing estate near me using satnav, a voice came on and said a boy had started a fire up ahead, I drove ahead and it was like a inferno.


----------



## lilkittin

I have vivid dreams - I've been told to write them as a exercise. This was a few nights ago:

Over the soft whirr of the expensive and complicated-looking equipment, humming and beeping away on the other side of the trailer, I smile and ask another question of the three soldiers I’m currently sitting with. I’m a journalist. I love my job and the self-satisfaction of being “on the front lines”. In reality, I’m comfortable in the knowledge that I’m well beyond any REAL danger but of course, no one back home will ever know that.
“She’s beautiful.” I say as I hand back the snapshot of the little girl, the daughter of the man sitting next to me.
While more than half of the trailer is made up of the machinery, the side we are currently gathered on is made up of a small table and plush-looking yet remarkably uncomfortable seating. The small door to my right leads to a tiny bathroom much like you would find inside any RV. 
Suddenly, the equipment erupts into loud, insistent beeping and my eyes are momentarily dazzled by all the lights. Two of the soldiers stand to check on it. My heart pounds with excitement, finally, really being part of the action!
They’re halfway there when the world is rocked and I’m tossed, hard, into the door next to me. The flimsy barrier cracks and bursts open upon my impact and I find myself on the floor of the bathroom. 
I’m confused. There’s too much noise. 
A loud wailing siren and a very loud repetitive snapping that makes no sense. I turn painfully in my cramped quarters and see that half of the trailer is missing and the siren fades from a wail to a frantic cry, “Daddy! Help me, Daddy! I’m hurt! I’m scared, Daddy, I need you!”
My eyes fall to the man on the ground clutching his abdomen, gore pouring through his fingers, “Daddy! Why can’t you find me?! Why can’t you find me?!” My eyes travel from the horror that is left of his stomach to his face. It’s grossly distorted and I can’t even tell where the wound is or his identity… It’s a mask of blood. 
I cower in my pathetic shelter, all too aware of my lack of training, equipment and experience.
I shouldn’t have come. 
I shouldn’t be here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I dreamt I got into a physical fight with my dad...then I woke to a text from him


----------



## unemployment simulator

I was in a spice girls music video. a bunch of us were on a plane back from austria and while waiting in the departure lounge we met the spice girls. they said they need some actors at the last minute, so we all put ourselves forward. in the dream I had forgotten about the event and assumed I didn't get any airtime at all, then I was shown the video which was me (acting badly) panicking when the boat is about to crash into what looks like the band called the residents lol. my expression was similar to this;


----------



## hbk4894

I went back to school.


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream me and my friend were trasferred to another school and we bumped into someone from primary school and played football


----------



## bad baby

I was at some kind of HAES meeting, with my mum, and there were these overweight but strong-looking women with tattoos parading around naked in turns with a short profile on each one, and I was having a debate with my mum about their attractiveness. My mum was all like, "They're fat!" and I was like, "But! Look at that tiny waist on Number 4. That's curvaceous hot damn!" Mum wasn't buying it though. Typical. Even in my dreams she's the biggest sh|tl0rd ever :roll

It was also a kind of like a _Survivor_-type panel and there was this really hot beefcake of a guy called Eugene or something like that (I think he was Russian). I forget if I had a crush on him in the dream or what, but I remember shipping him with another girl named Presley or Penelope. For some reason I reallllly wanted them to be a couple. Maybe I was trying to shoot an Abercrombie & Fitch catalogue or some such. Who knows. At some point I was doodling their names together with little pink hearts around it in a notebook, like a schoolgirl. Eugene was kind of a haraguroi-type. 
And then I remember waking up and tracing my dream back to episodes of Ookami Shoujo and my own binge eating problem. Last night it hit me out of nowhere that I'm too old for the otome genre and maybe anime in general. I really want to _live_, and I'm not, and that's perhaps why I feel like I'm dying.

PS. I love my mum. She's the best.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Brian May took me up to the top of a local cliff at sunset. We watched the sea and had a lengthy heart-to-heart over the ethics of eating meat, which was mainly focused on whether or not I should have the Lamb Rogan Josh during the curry night at Wetherspoons on Thursdays.


----------



## uziq

Someone I know irl was selling children with downs as slaves, and I was extremely mad at them. Shouting n sht. Other people I know sided with them for whatever reason, which added to my frustration and feeling of being overwhelmed.

strange, I know


----------



## cat001

That my snake was laying eggs, woke up and checked on her, found 2 eggs in the enclosure. Didn't realise she was gravid!!!


----------



## Meggiepie

I had a dream last night about Darth Vader. It was really brief and I can't remember what he said :lol


----------



## Paperback Writer

The guy who plays Littlefinger in Game of Thrones had died and I was wondering what they were going to do about it.


----------



## Dark Jewel

I remember something about a ghost in a crimson red outfit...


----------



## Fruitcake

uziq said:


> Someone I know irl was selling children with downs as slaves, and I was extremely mad at them. Shouting n sht. Other people I know sided with them for whatever reason, which added to my frustration and feeling of being overwhelmed.
> 
> strange, I know


Oh god. I found this while searching posts rather than through the thread and I read it thinking that you were describing a real situation.


----------



## MamaDoe

That my boyfriend's father, told me I had to write a letter asking to marry his son.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Me and my family were getting old toys together to give to my niece. One of them was never one of ours and was only in the dream. It was a lamb and sheep held together by a little piece of plastic so they could be stacked on top of each other. I think they had string on them so you could take them for walks.

Then I was on a boat and there was a gift shop selling little model trucks and boats, and we bought some for my nephew. They were the last ones, and I was thinking "they will have to make more to replace them".

Then I was on a bus with my family and they were saying I had never been on the front part of one before (I have).

Then I was sitting somewhere in a shopping centre with lots of people around me, and I accidentally licked the sole of one of my shoes. I don't know how it happened, and I kept thinking about everything that I would have on my shoes from walking around in them and thinking about the germs I had in my mouth.


----------



## CosmicLow

Showing a girl how good I play NFS:U2, lol


----------



## Aleida

I dreamt it when I napped today. Someone had parked his black car outside, rang at our door and tried to stab me. I somehow got out of the house, tried to call the police on my mobile phone, but they didn't answer. So I rang at several neighbours' doors to get them call the police, no one opened. ... Then there was an elephant (that belonged to the guy) outside our house. It smashed our windows. Because of the noise the elephant made, a lady looked outside to see what's going on and I told her to call the police. Then a huge truck came and they took the elephant away. There was also a lion suddenly that they put into a car. The guy was still in our house though. I somehow ended up on another truck full of animals.


----------



## Fruitcake

I decided to go to university, so I started rollerblading around the campus to get used to being there in public. I befriended a teddy bear puppy and had a memory of a polaroid photo of myself hugging two large malamutes who'd just been on a coloured powder run. The teddy bear puppy made the journey to the dormitories with me and then had to be returned to its owner, even though it liked me more. I wandered into a girls' common room and dormitory with a lot of drawing all over the walls, and was deciding what I would draw when it was my home when I noticed a shoebill sitting on a perch against the back wall. I stared into its eyes and a man with dwarfism began wandering around the common room, getting smaller and smaller. The shoebill stared back at me with human eyes. It started clicking its eyes back and forth between being in their regular position and being vertical eyes with large predatory pupils. Every time it did this I had a sense of impending doom. I was horrified but compelled to look. I held a magnifying glass up so I could see its eyes better without getting too close and it suddenly seemed that it was approaching me because its eyes looked so much closer. A figure came in and informed me that every time I made eye contact with the shoebill I was becoming smaller and more masculine, and how did I not realise that was the case when there was the dwarf right behind me that this had already happened to, serving as a warning. After all, they wouldn't let a man wander around the common room unless he'd once been a girl. I decided to leave.




























Outside there was an art show where pictures by students of the university would be displayed and critiqued by a Euron Greyjoy-ish bloke (in the sense that he was cute and bearded, not murderous and wet; he was quite dry, though I don't have data on whether everyone survived the show). Someone had entered a print I have in my room, thinking that I had painted it. I panickingly informed Euron, who was tinkering with a projector as the show was about to start, that it wasn't my picture. He said he could critique it anyway if I wanted. I agreed and wandered off to digitally pollinate some beautifully flowering trees (as opposed to pollinating them with my proboscis), while worrying about what critique he would give the picture and how silly it was to critique it during a student art exhibition.

While pollinating the campus's foliage I happened upon my nan, who was going for a walk with some students. We had a talk I can't remember very well. It might have been related to flowers and bicycles.

It was time for me to start my first class, and I decided it would be a sex education class where I could get some sex tips. The class had six people in it and looking around I was unsettled to see that one of them was my nan. The class was informed to go upstairs, only instead of a staircase, there was a twisting tube going up, the size of the one Augustus Gloop got stuck in. I knew I'd be small enough to fit through it so I wasn't too scared, but once I got inside a girl from the class started playing with some frayed cables and getting me wet (in the non-sexual way). I got very upset, decided that being educated about sex wasn't for me, and floated out the door.

My next class was engineering. My mother sat next to me and sexually harrassed me. When I tried to bring this to the attention of the students and my professor, they sympathised with me, but I eventually realised that this was because they thought I was hallucinating. They either couldn't see my mother or couldn't see her harrassing me. I decided engineering wasn't for me.

Floating down the campus ring-river, I became aware of some students who were mad at a lotus flower that was growing on the river, and the girl who'd grown it. There were many lotus flowers that the students had all lovingly raised and cared for, but this one was the wrong shade of pink and had sparse petals. The students enlisted my help to destroy the flower. Upon arrival at the flower I had a change of heart and convinced them that it wasn't too different from the others and that it wouldn't bloom for long anyway.

The sky darkened, becoming black and starless. A student projected some footage across it that they'd taken capturing the entire Universe (from the outside). We lay in the river gazing up at it. It was oval shaped, low quality, and the edges were particularly blurry. There were no stars, just countless nebulae. The student spoke to me about how the nebulae were macrocosms of the water lilies. I agreed. They looked like Monet's lily pads. We marvelled at this.





































As the river reached its end, the rapids became violent, so I struggled out and attempted to break into Oprah's house. The house was an underground mansion-sized bunker with the entrance disguised as a public toilet, disguised as a large concrete igloo. The entryway had a smart identification system that could identify Oprah by weighing her boobs when she rested them on a shelf. I put my boobs on the shelf and applied as much of my body weight as I could and it let me in. Once I got inside there was some kind of apocalypse, probably nuclear. I Opened Happiness and guzzled down half a bottle of Coca-Cola. Anxious childhood friends/bullies gave updates on the outside situation on floating holographic screens in Oprah's kitchen. They were trying and failing to gain entry to Oprah's bunker. I offered my sincere condolences while taking a human-sized gingerbread man out of the oven. I outfitted him in a thick layer of cocaine up to his biceps. It looked like icing sugar. I'd been practicing making regular sized cocaine gingerbread men and was very proud of my creation. My friends did not appreciate me informing them of my achievement.


----------



## tehuti88

I dozed off at my computer this morning and there was just a little snippet, only a few seconds long. (I can start dreaming within seconds of falling asleep...didn't realize this is abnormal.) I was splashing my feet around in water that was pooling on a wooden floor, maybe in our hallway, because it was dark. The water was too shallow for my preferences so I moved to where it puddled deeper, where the floor sloped a bit, and now I knew it was coming out from under the bathroom door, but that was okay. I like splashing my feet in puddles.

While I was moving my feet around in the water, Cosmas walked up to me and I think the water scared him. I laughed a little and smiled at him and called him "Pickle," which is what I usually call Sassy, not him. (I'd usually call him "Muffin" or "Marshmallow.")

Then I woke up and remembered he's gone. :crying:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I was in this forest late at night, the sky was a dark blue, stars were a light blue. I was walking through the woods and saw that all the trees were back and dead looking and I saw dark blue snow flakes around me and some blue grass. And then I got to a point where I saw a grave stone with my name on it...as if I died there and then my dream ended with me looking at the grave stone and quickly pulling out a knife and cut my hand and squeezed blood over my grave and then I passed out in my dream and woke up. Weird *** dream


----------



## SuperSky

My street was completely flooded and I was in charge of rescuing all the cats in the neighbourhood. I was supposed to bring them all to this amphitheater at the top of a hill, and I'd collected quite a few but never found my family's cat.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Someone told me they clean the lenses of their glasses with nail polish remover.


----------



## hbk4894

Can't remember


----------



## Paperback Writer

My cousin and I were running, at night, through an unfamiliar city. I think it was London. The buildings were reminiscent of the Houses of Parliament, only they were taller. Much taller. The streets seemed a little too wide as well, like everything was a little out of proportion. They were also largely empty, which was just as well considering we were mostly running in the middle of the road. I don't know why exactly we were running, but it felt urgent.

As it turned out, we had to get to a certain building on time. At one point I thought it was maybe supposed to be some kind of hotel, and that we were staying there on some kind of family holiday, but that doesn't make sense in the context of how the dream turned out. I suppose it's not important. Anyway, the place inside where we needed to be was in a deeper "layer" of the building. That might not make sense but that was the word that came to mind in the dream. It was like it was a very large building and the part we needed to get to was at the very centre.

When we got to the building, we had to go through a large room (the first "layer"?) to get to where we needed to be. This room was full of well-dressed people and looked like it was being used for some kind of fancy party. Where we had to be was through a pair of tall white double doors. We ran over to them, knocked frantically, and then stood there completely casually, as if we were somehow being subtle and blending in. I'm pretty sure that everyone was looking at us wondering what we were doing. We needed to get through the doors and go deeper inside, to the next layer.

Eventually someone let us in. We didn't see who it was but I think it might have been my aunt. I seem to remember my cousin snapping at her to let us in, possibly via some kind of intercom at the door. She let us in, and we were in another room. I don't remember what it looked like, but it wasn't where we needed to be. It was just the next layer.

This is where it gets convoluted. It felt like we were stuck in a cycle. We would be running through the streets, we would reach the building, we would progress slightly further than before, and then everything would reset. I don't know how often this happened. Maybe it being a cycle was just illusory. I'm not even sure how the dream started. Anyway, because of this, I don't remember the exact order for everything else that happened.

At some points when we were running, my uncle (my cousin's Dad) was also present. I get the feeling he might have had something to do with why we were in such a hurry in the first place, but I don't remember what exactly. At one point, there was a lamppost that had an electronic sign (like one at a bus stop) attached at the top. It was showing what looked like a football score, and the name of the most recent goalscorer (I think it was 2-0 and Luca Toni had just scored). My uncle was angry because he thought that he should have been mentioned on the sign as well, and that someone (my aunt, probably) had made a point of intentionally leaving him out. I think he maybe thought he'd scored the first goal himself, or something stupid like that. I tried explaining to him that they would only mention the most recent goalscorer, but he wouldn't listen. Then I think he tried to vandalise the lamppost in revenge. At another point, 10 Downing Street came into view, and we were worried he would make a scene. As far as I remember though, he didn't. Maybe we kept him away, or maybe we just ran off and left him.

Anyway, back to the building. This is where it gets really fuzzy, but somehow we eventually ended the cycle and reached the final "layer". It was an empty room, with a small round platform at the far side that I knew was a lift. There was an opening above it leading into white light.

And that was that.

...This one faded pretty fast. I scribbled down most of what I could remember when I woke up, around 6am. I feel like there was more though. There might have been more stuff that happened earlier on, which might have helped explain more, but I don't remember any of it.


----------



## Paperback Writer

We'd bought a new board game. _To Whom It May Concern_, it was apparently called. Incidentally, that's also the name of an album by the Bee Gees, but I don't think they had anything to do with this. But maybe I had expected something more like that to arrive. This really wasn't what I'd expected.

It came in a dirty old blue and white carrier bag. And there was a disc, with _To Whom It May Concern _written on, but it was clearly a copy. I thought about leaving a bad review online, which means that I must have ordered it somewhere, but I was a little reluctant as I've never been good with conflict. I soon forgot about the disc anyway. When I saw what else had arrived, I knew that this wasn't a simple music album.

There was a battered old black book as well, only it was in the shape of a tube and when you turned it over in your hands, you could see spines of seven books sticking out around the edges. The book "unfolded" into one. I think it was the instruction manual. But as it turned out I didn't need it.

There was also a small black velvet pouch, and I opened it to find several blue and purple diamonds. Just cheap ones, but they were still nice all the same. I emptied them all onto the table. I looked away for just a second, but when I looked back, they had rearranged themselves into the shape of a heart, one half blue, one half purple. I think the purple side (the left) was slightly bigger. There was also a golden crown arranged above the heart. It all looked like something you'd find on some playing cards. And it actually looked like it was made of fabric rather than diamonds, but I was sure that the diamonds had still done it while I'd been looking away.

I don't remember when exactly she started speaking to me, or how, for that matter. But at some point I remember hearing her voice. I'm not sure where the voice was coming from, but it was there. Maybe the book explained more, but I'd picked up the important details. It was her game. And she _really_ wanted us to play.

Later on that night, I had somehow managed to get together enough participants. I was feeling pretty wary at this point (as you would if you'd bought a mysterious game you didn't remember ordering that was now talking to you). I don't remember any of the other people being there when I'd received the game, but they all seemed to know what was going on. Maybe they had been there in the background all along. There was a nervous apprehension about them. But obviously it wasn't nervous enough, as they all seemed to want to play. Or maybe they felt like they _had_ to play. They all seemed on edge, like they just wanted to get this all over with.

We all had to take a diamond. We were all sitting around on the floor at this point. I felt so helpless as I watched them all take a diamond each. There was one guy who couldn't have been much older than late teens/early twenties, who was looking after a baby who apparently belonged to his friend. He carelessly entered the baby into the game, and then entered himself. Even at that point I knew it was wrong. This was dangerous. You can't be so casual with that baby's life...

In the end there was just me left. She wanted me to enter the game. She needed me to. But I didn't. I tried to delay the inevitable.

I'm dancing. Dancing to a happy song that's playing in the background somewhere. I don't know if I'm still in the same room, but if I am then everyone has disappeared. I think I'm just trying to pretend that everything is all right.

At this point I realise that I'm a little girl. I can see myself dancing around. And I'm singing along in a very girlish voice.

_My baby does me, everywhere she loves me, I'm-_

(The end of that line might have been "going down", but I'm pretty sure I imagined that post-dream because it seemed to fit nicely.)

I danced my way into a cosy little room adjacent to the one we were supposed to be playing in. It was dark, but not scary dark, and it had a reassuringly warm fireplace opposite a couch. There was no carpet on the wooden floorboards. It felt like these were the only two rooms I had access to, as though everything else had been closed off.

At this point, it felt like I was becoming trapped in a spiral. I would come out of the first room, and then everything would stop and quiet down when I reached the next one. I think I knew deep down what was going to be there. But I couldn't stop myself. And it wasn't like I had anywhere else to go, anyway.

Each time I went into the dark room, it felt like the colour had been drained a little from it. And it was getting smaller too. Like each time the walls were closer to the door I was coming in through, so there was less room for me. And I was becoming increasingly aware of her presence. She was there, on the far side of the room. I couldn't see her, but I knew it was her. She had been there all along, but she didn't have physical form yet.

Eventually the room was almost entirely black and white. And it had became so small that I could hardly go beyond the doorway, so I when I finally saw her, I was as good as face to face with her. Her body was as grey as the rest of the room was becoming, and her hair was a ragged black mess. At that moment, it felt like I knew what it meant to be paralysed by fear. My body couldn't move. I just wanted it to be over. But she wouldn't let me out, and I had nowhere to run. It was time to play.


----------



## pied vert

Me, a male friend who I'm not very comfortable/familiar with (I don't even like him that much), some other person, some guy that I liked, and my SISTER were all together in the same bedroom just hanging out. I eventually started fcking the guy that I liked in front of everyone and the version of me that was watching this dream felt really gross and regretful about this. But I had already started doing that so I had to deal with the consequences of my religious sister finding out and things. It definitely makes sense that a dream like this would come out of my current headspace lol. It wasn't nice at all


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a dream that I had somehow found part of a house that contained a complete layer of gold. It was underground obviously. At one point, I became so excited at the thought of being able to have a golden bathroom or whatever room I could turn it to that I got really greedy/giddy about it and felt happy for a split second. I still had to negotiate buying it versus the "finders keepers" thing going on, as in one other person was interested too because who wouldn't want a floor covered in gold. 

I might have tried to keep it a secret and not let others know about my intentions but that was unfair so instead I contained my emotions and tried to be as patient as possible. I think at one point I saw Donald Trump but he played no major role in my dream. It seemed I was flooded with options and just waiting for the momet to act, all the while trying to imagine what I would do IRL if I had a room where I could work with real gold. I remember talking to someone on the phone in the dream and wondering, doubting when if ever I would get a chance. Strangely, it wasn't just any type of gold but this shimmery iridescent kind that shined blue-ish instead of super yellow.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I dreamt I was back home, but not in this current place I live-- my real home. My dad fixed his old motorcycle but when it came time to turn her over she was coughing and spluttering and blowing smoke, and needless to say it wouldn't start. That was basically it. I frequently dream of my old home, and I always think about that place and all the memories I had in the 12 years I lived there (the longest I had ever lived in one place).

When I die, I'll be thinking of home again. :sigh


----------



## Aleida

A guy I used to like was in our living room. He had SA symptoms too (in the dream). So we were both tense and too nervous to interact, there was an awkward atmosphere. Then we decided to hug in order to calm down. 
Then another dream where my brother removed a dead fly that lied on the floor in front of the door to my room. I said thanks but he couldn't hear me.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My sister's husband's weird parents had an old orange caravan attached to their car and they were either going to go somewhere in it or sell it.


----------



## aquariusrising

Barely remember it. It was nightmare of several things. Think I was modelling for a comp and kept trying to be the most prettiest for my former teacher which I had I was 12, with all this makeup who I kind of had a crush on, who keeps annoyingly appearing in my dreams. It did turn nightmare-ish but like i said, I forgot, I forget instantly. I think this is because I've had fantasies in the past (no longer) where I've gone past him thin and beautiful. Also at the end of year school dance at age 13 he saw me in makeup and dress and looked amused. I never forgot that. I think it's just unresolved things like that. I didn't realise I fancied him back then until pretty recently. I think it's unresolved annoyance at him for his partial bullying (I've written about it on my blog) and just romantic emotions I haven't dealt with. You see, we started a teasing banter when I was 13. He was rude to me, so I started teasing him and I enjoyed it. 
I also was in a forest and this girl I was briefly "friends" with back in high school who was a Wiccan at school, she saw some soul or spirit and told me to look, I kept refusing and there was constantly stuff around and stood firm in my faith to not look, despite being afraid.. I haven't had a Christian theme dream ever, apart from once about two years ago. I'm glad in the dream I was able to not look.


----------



## MamaDoe

I was on a make shift boat with Daenerys Targaryen and it was halfway underwater. So we seeked help from a witch doctor, for some reason she was angry and started chanting spells at us.


----------



## tehuti88

Paperback Writer said:


> Anyway, the place inside where we needed to be was in a deeper "layer" of the building. That might not make sense but that was the word that came to mind in the dream. It was like it was a very large building and the part we needed to get to was at the very centre.


:O This is a lot like a recurring dream theme I have...only in mine, I have to go through numerous rooms/hallways to reach a certain area at the back of a large building.

...

(Not proofed.)

Last night one dream concerned me going outside at an odd time, since I think my dad was in bed, even though it was still somewhat light out, like the sun had just gone down or was just about to rise (probably the latter, but not sure). Dim. I went onto the front porch just for the sake of going outside; I was feeling curious and adventurous like when I was younger and would go outside just for the heck of it.

While on the front porch, I heard my dad opening his bedroom door. In reality, his bedroom is right near mine, and since I...don't wear pajamas when I sleep :um ...if I'm getting up to go to the bathroom or something and hear his door opening, I hurry back inside my room and shut the door until he's done.

Well, my reaction in the dream was similar, even though I was clothed. I heard him opening his door (even though it's not near the front porch), and instead of hurrying back inside (where he was), I hurried _outside_, and shut the front porch door as quietly as I could, and then to keep out of sight (since the door has a window overlooking the porch), I squatted down right beneath the door and made myself as small as I could. I remember worrying about getting sunflower seeds and dirt all over myself, and of probably getting some bugs, but tried not to think about it too much. I crouched there and waited for Dad to finish using the bathroom or go back to his room or whatever. I hoped he wouldn't peer out and down and see me.

Maybe I changed my mind about going back in the house through that door, for after a short while I stood up and descended the porch and started walking up the long driveway toward our garage. Somewhere along the way I spotted a strange flower, maybe sprouting from a crack in the concrete, and paused to brush my finger against its pollen, collecting some. It was red or reddish-purple--the flower and its pollen.

I continued walking toward the garage, trying to look closely at the pollen I'd collected on my finger, but it was difficult to see for some reason even though there should have been sufficient light (despite the dimness)...it was almost like I couldn't concentrate on it enough to make it out. Hard to explain.

I reached the garage and went inside. I think for some reason I'd thought I might see the pollen better in there, but the garage was even darker, of course, and I could barely see anything. It was kind of like sunset light was shining outside the garage now from the west (even though it felt more like dawn), and I did catch a glimpse of my hand in this warm, faint, pinkish/orangish light before it could fade, but I wanted a longer look, and I couldn't get one inside the dark garage. So after a brief pause (maybe I was hiding in here, away from Dad?--I wasn't scared of running into him or anything, BTW, I just didn't feel like talking to him or something, like maybe I didn't want to explain why I was sneaking around outside) I took a step out of the garage and held up my hand into the light to try to see it better.

As before, I had a great deal of trouble just making it out. Weird, because it wasn't pitch black. :| I kept moving my hand around at different angles, really wanting to see this pollen. Finally it occurred to me to look and see where the limited sunlight was coming from and why it wasn't hitting my hand. And only now did I realize there was only one small source of natural light left--almost directly above me when I faced east (above and somewhat to the left of the garage when facing it), this narrow wedge of light sky, narrower at the further end and wider at the westward-facing end, but not that wide at all, like a narrow pie slice with its pointy end cut off or else hidden behind the garage roof.

It's hard to describe because even in the dream I wasn't sure what I was seeing--at first it was like two walls of black, two dark partitions, were to the sides of it, and they were what was cutting off all the rest of the light, meaning the rest of the sky should be light as well, it was just blocked from my view--but the more I looked at this and tried to move around to see better, the more I became convinced that no, there was only this wedge of light, and the rest of the sky was in fact just naturally dark.

I turned away from the light wedge and faced west to test my theory. And it was true--the entire sky was black--I can't recall if there was a little orange ball of sun in the west, there might have been, but it didn't seem to shed light. Just this weird black sky with this one wedge of indirect light overhead, like a slice of sky had been cut out.

This was much similar to my old "darkness falling" theme, where I'm outside and it suddenly gets pitch black and I can no longer see my hand in front of my face, yet the sun is still out--it's just this dim glowing ball that doesn't illuminate anything around it--and the wind usually picks up and I struggle to find my way back to the house in this eerie darkness. The main difference here was that the landscape and scenery around me, even the trees and the field far across the highway, were still visible, still lit up somehow, just the sky was black. Though things weren't as bright as they should have been since I had inordinate trouble seeing the pollen on my finger.

When I awoke, I actually murmured this dream out loud to myself as I went to the bathroom and returned to bed, because I felt I'd forget it otherwise; I've found that if I tell my dreams aloud to somebody before they've faded from my mind, I tend to remember them better, longer. Seems to have worked a bit.

...

The other night I had a dream I was going on some sort of fair ride with some other women I vaguely knew in the dream but not in reality, and the fair ride took the form of an old classic convertible of some sort, this huge wide land barge of a car, like something from the Seventies.









_Looked similar to this. *makes boat noises*_

Apparently you'd sit in it and then it'd get pulled or shot into the air like on a bungee cord or something and that was the ride; so of course, I was nervous.

I was even more nervous to notice that the woman running the ride, explaining how it worked and joining us on it, seemed to be Melissa McCarthy (possibly before her weight loss); and then there was me, around 240lbs or so; and then the other two(?) women joining us were also overweight. The four(?) of us were all going to get into this huge car and be shot up into the air together. :serious:

I seem to remember the long cushy backseat of the car sinking beneath my weight as I sat on it...it was comfortable and spacious, but still, I don't recall seatbelts, and I was quite nervous--surely we were breaking the weight capacity on this ride? :um

I had a somewhat similar dream in the past, only that involved a crowded elevator with like a 180lb capacity, my overweight grandfather, and a sumo wrestler. No, I'm not making that up.


----------



## bewareofyou

Last night I had a dream that my best friend from when I was a little kid messaged me on Facebook and accused me of stealing something from him and I told him I didn't.. that's all I remember. It's weird because I haven't seen or talked to him in 4 years.


----------



## iPOUT

The last dream I had involved me trying to survive a zombie apocalypse featuring cartoon and video game characters. Worst dream ever. =.=


----------



## mike91

My last 4 dreams i have been feeling anxious and people that i interact with are telling me shut up or go away or ignoring me i never had these kinda dreams before and it bring my mood witch is sad to feeling depressed all day i never been rejected in my dreams by everyone even family members in my dreams are rejecting me


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream I was buying a dog from someone for 60k and I was meant to email him about it but I didn't.

Also had a dream I had an English exam but didn't answer the last question


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream we had opted to remain in the eu


----------



## tehuti88

I was going to the doctor to get my weekly PTNS treatment done.










(They stick a teeny needle in your leg and zap it with electricity, and keep cranking up the voltage(?) as high as you can take it. I've had three sessions IRL so far, and need to go through at least twelve. Pointless...I'm only doing this so U of M will hopefully grant me bladder removal surgery, since I've literally tried everything else. After almost 8 years of meds and cystoscopies and hydrodistentions and bladder instills and more meds and Botox injections and yet more meds etc. etc. etc., a dumb little needle in my ankle isn't going to help any, my bladder is just dead.)

Only in the dream, it wasn't my urologist and his nurses, it was like a whole team of doctors/nurses, mostly female, maybe a male or two, like five or six of them; it started out maybe with just one but then more people kept arriving. :O

The hospital was unfamiliar; everything was white but kind of dim like only natural lighting was coming in the windows, and we were more toward the interior of the building. Kind of a weird layout; cramped rooms and such. My mother accompanied me, as she does IRL.

We met with a female doctor (maybe a young woman with dark hair in a bob--Asian?) and I went to sit on a seat...I think it was more like the exam bed they have you get up on, but much lower, so I didn't have trouble sitting on the edge of it, and my leg was propped on a footstool or something, except it didn't have wheels like the footstool IRL, so it was more convenient and didn't roll around as I moved. (The procedure isn't nearly as comfortable as the picture above makes it look.)

I realized I had left my tablet and my book in another room with my jacket and purse and said, "I kind of wish I could go back and get my tablet so I could play my game" (since PTNS treatment takes a half hour of just sitting there, immobile) or "I wish I'd remembered to bring in my tablet." I considered asking for permission to go get it, but then thought, maybe it'd interact poorly with the electrical stimulus from the PTNS device, so decided not to.

(There was another point in the dream, however, where I did have a tablet and was playing what was supposed to be one of my games (_Happy Street_?--_KleptoCats_?--some combo of both?--seemed more like the former)...I was in an unfamiliar landscape (not much detail, maybe just a hill) in kind of darkish pastel colors, and there were all these little items lying on the ground, and I was tapping on them as fast as I could to collect as many as I could, presumably within a specified period of time, though it seemed to go on and on and even in the dream I was thinking, wow, they're sure giving me a lot of time to collect stuff! These items were small bonuses and collectibles and supplies I could use in the game for different purposes, and I was thrilled to be allowed to collect so many, even though sometimes when I tapped on something I think it disappeared before I could collect it, just to make it more challenging. In _KleptoCats_ there's a feature where a small golden cat appears and you tap on it as quickly as you can, over and over, to collect coins until it disappears; this was somewhat similar to that, though the game design, and the fact that you and not the game characters collect the items, were more like _Happy Street_. I don't know at what point in the dream I could have been playing this, since I didn't seem to have my tablet after I met with the doctors, so maybe it took place before?)

Another female doctor (older, longer/wavy red hair, I think) arrived, then it's like I was seated at an oval table in a break room and other doctors were showing up from the entrance to the left. The redheaded(?) doctor sat at the head of the table opposite me and exclaimed something, using a specific word...I can't recall it but it might have been something like "Log!" She smiled at me and I realized she recognized me from an old website I had; the only thing I can compare this to is a GeoCities writing site I had years ago called Tehuti's Per On The Web. ("Per" is ancient Egyptian for "House.") In the dream, "Log" or whatever (as in "weblog") was the equivalent of "Per"--i. e., this doctor was saying the name of part of my site, to show that she recognized me from my work on the Internet.

A tiny bit of me felt flattered, but mostly I was embarrassed, since that was such an old outdated site. (In reality, the Per disappeared years ago when GeoCities was shut down.) I also just really don't like it when people I know IRL come across me online or vice-versa--with rare exceptions, in my experience, online and offline should not mix. And what was this doctor, who was probably older than I am, doing looking at my site anyway??--I doubted my writing was to her liking. Anyway, she seemed quite enthused to recognize me, even if the feeling wasn't mutual, and might have started explaining the situation to these other doctors who were arriving, and it was so awkward. ;_;

They talked a little bit about my treatment, but not much; I then felt this hard PRESSURE right against my crotch. o_o; Like somebody took their fist and just pushed it hard between my legs--I imagine it's what it feels like when a dog shoves its nose at somebody's groin. It didn't hurt, but it was uncomfortable (only lasted a second), and of course was quite startling. My eyes went wide and I said aloud, "The treatment hasn't had any effect on my bladder yet, and I doubt it will, so, you don't have to go pushing on me there, it won't do anything. The needle goes in my leg anyway." I just found it really weird and kind of invasive that they'd touch me like that. Oddly, I didn't see who it was who'd done this, and it was almost like a disembodied feeling, since nobody was near me at the time, even though I knew it had to be one or more of the doctors.

(I want to stress just how realistic that physical sensation was, to the point that it makes me wonder how I felt it. I was dozing sitting upright in bed with my hands in my lap, but they weren't tucked between my legs, so I doubt I created the sense of pressure, myself.)

The doctors started talking amongst themselves, at first I assumed about my upcoming treatment, but then I think they were just gabbing about whatever. It might have still been about my treatment but my session here was going nowhere. They just kept chattering and chattering and chattering and getting nothing done! I think my mother was sitting in the other room, oblivious to all of this, but I was starting to get steamed about having to wait for so long, for a procedure that was supposed to be a half hour, easy-peasy, in and out. What if I needed to use the bathroom soon? I sat there and waited as long as I could for them to quit yakking and put the needle in my leg, but nothing was happening.

Finally I spoke up, having to raise my voice above theirs. "Excuse me...look, I'm sorry to interrupt or seem impatient, but I came here to get my PTNS done, and so far nobody's done anything but talk," I said. "I know you have stuff to talk about, but I'd just really appreciate it if you people would do my treatment so I can get going home, please!"

I tried not to be obnoxious or rude, tried to be as polite as I could, but I also spoke forcefully and probably had a somewhat disapproving look on my face, since I really wanted to drive the point home that I'd come here for this treatment and they weren't doing what they were supposed to, they were just wasting my time. It seemed so unprofessional.

I did feel a twinge of guilt and anxiety about interrupting them all...but I also felt rather surprised and proud of myself for speaking up. I assume they were going to stop talking (maybe with a bit of chagrin, since they'd seemed to be really into the discussion) and start my treatment then, but that was when I woke up.

...

This was presumably inspired by my latest PTNS treatment, which was scheduled for a Thursday out of town, but I got a call on Tuesday saying nobody would be there to treat me, could I come in on Wednesday instead? I couldn't answer because I didn't know--my mother's the one who knows when all the appointments are, and I didn't know if she'd be able to take me on that day. Plus, they called me at 4:30PM, and their office closes at 5, and my mother was out and I didn't know when she'd be back. :roll

I was also worried about missing a treatment since you're supposed to do this for twelve weeks straight and I just want to get it over with. And I was _also_ worried because I was urinating a lot, and wasn't sure how well I'd handle the trip.

They said we could call them the next morning, which IMO was cutting it close since it's an hour's drive away and they wanted me there preferably between 10-noon, and I usually get up at 9:45. :x So I had to have my mother call them the next morning (which she didn't do immediately upon getting up, I had to remind her)...we got in for 11:30 and once that little bit of drama was out of the way, the procedure went as planned.

We've just been dealing with so many appointments and health issues and other dramas lately that any change in scheduling is very frustrating, and I think the dream reflected that.


----------



## KelsKels

Spiders all over the house.. Bad dreams.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My house was in my old street in the same place as a house that got sold a few weeks ago. I don't know how, but I didn't know it was the same street. It was a weird dream.


----------



## slyfox

Had a dream about some of the plot for a trilogy of novels. I was even writing the beginning of the novel and had the sentences clearly in my head at the time I was dreaming. After a couple times waking up and falling back to sleep before I could get out of bed, I've forgotten at least 90% of it  . It seemed brilliant and epic in my dreams. Hopefully, it just seemed that way in my dreams, but was actually nonsensical in real life. Either way, wish I had forced myself to stay awake or to write these ideas down in a dream journal. Seemed so clear at the time and like I would never forget.

Makes me wonder if my dream was telling me I should get back into writing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I woke up yesterday and looked back at the bed and saw myself still asleep. I knew this couldn't possibly be real so I just walked into the kitchen and got some water and came back and I was still there. 

So I laid down beside myself and went back to sleep and then I had a dream where I saw myself standing there looking at me scratching my head and drinking a glass of water. 

This confused me and I woke up and I was still beside myself My other me woke up and gave me a strange look and we both said "WTF?"

And then I woke up and was alone. And I wish I had talked to myself for a few minutes to find out what kind of guy I was.

(Disclaimer - I am actually fine. I did not really have this dream. I made it up)


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know where I was, but I was in a house somewhere, and then my mum got annoyed and said "he's left the train and the horses on the hill, and now it's probably going to cause traffic" or something like that. I looked outside, and there was a red carriage that looked more like a train of trucks, and giant horses were walking around on the verandah of the house. I was going to take photos of them, but I forgot, and then my dream changed and I was standing on the back of a boat in the wind, holding into the rails so I didn't fly away. Then my dream changed again and I was sitting next to my sister on my computer while I was on SAS, and I forgot to hide it so she couldn't go on there and read my posts. Then it changed again and I think I was sitting on a bus or tram playing with a little bus or tram toy.


----------



## Tokztero

Me driving around the city in my boss' Prius. All women on the street were impressed and gave me compliments when I drove by. It was a weird dream.


----------



## kivi

I have very disturbing dreams, recently.
For two days, I have nightmares about those suicide bombers' attacks. They last until the explosion. I feel so bad when I wake up.
Now, I have just read a airport personnel's tweet about how she found the place after it. It adds to my sadness, ah


----------



## Xenagos

This is actually the first dream I remembered this year. Can't fully understand what happened but it involved me my cousin, and her friend, some dog I kept losing around the city, a helicopter I traveled in. Some type of field trip that I had to go to last minute in this huge shirt I was wearing with nothing underneath. It had this big cut around my stomach, so I was practically nude. All I remember was how embarrassed I was and how I kept trying to cover myself. I don't even know. Such a weird dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was flying around fast without trying to fly, and just by sitting, and then I found out my grandmother's ghost was carrying me around on a chair I couldn't see or feel.


----------



## Jetlagg

I fell asleep in the bathtub and dreamed there was a big spider/crab thing on my bellybutton and woke up trying to slap it off.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Terrifying sleep paralysis episodes.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I had a dream I was watching a new X-Men movie, but you could flip the channel on the giant screen like a tv. But it only had two channels and each were different cuts of the movie. This X-Men movie had Proteus, Xavier's and MacTaggert's son, and he goes around possessing people and absorbs their lifeforce and bio-energy, jumping out of them before death. Anyways, main characters kept dying and switching to someone else and I just kept thinking as a movie lover that this isn't solid storytelling. It carries no consistent narrative for the audience. But then Louis CK is in the movie (both cuts) and maybe he's a mutant? Don't remember a display of powers. He's possessed in the movie at what my dream was telling me was a crucial part, but then he dies and I'm not having it. Louis happens to not only be in the theatre, but right behind me. I tell him he was great in the movie, keeping to myself how awful the film was.


----------



## tehuti88

A horrible dream while I was napping on the couch. :crying:

I was using my laptop and my dad, seated on the couch in front of me, leaned over, clutching his stomach and grimacing. I asked if he was okay, then, growing alarmed, asked if I should call 911, and he nodded. (This was similar to an incident that really happened a few years back when he came out of his room around one in the morning and told my mother and me we should call 911 because he was in pain...prior to this he would NEVER go see a doctor about anything, so I knew it was serious...it turned out to be an impacted colon, and they also diagnosed him with diabetes, which I'd already long suspected.) In the dream it was late night, dark out, and my mother wasn't home, presumably at the casino (as she was in reality). It was just the two of us.

I hurried to the phone and called 911. And the line was just silent. No ringing or buzzing or anything. I stood there for a moment, thinking maybe I needed to wait, but nothing was happening! Meanwhile Dad, on the couch, started lapsing in and out of consciousness, and I knew he was getting worse. I started crying and panicking and tried calling 911 again since I thought maybe I'd dialed the numbers too fast or incorrectly at first, but the result was the same--silence. I tried the full number--we used to have to dial seven digits, xxx-9911, rather than 911, long in the past, not that I ever had need to try it when it was seven numbers. Same result, dead air.

I thought of dialing my mother's cell phone number, posted in front of me, and might have actually tried to do so, but I think I messed it up (recurring dream theme), then when I looked at it again I thought the number had changed, and I couldn't read the first digit, plus she was away from home, what could she do? I thought about calling my brother, but he lives in Georgia. I thought about calling the Sheriff's Department/county building, but there might not be anybody manning the phones, and if there were they'd just reroute me to 911. (I actually did call them once in the past to report what I thought was a rabid animal, since I figured I needed Animal Control, and they told me to just call 911.) I glanced up at the darkened window before me and thought about pounding on it and screaming, maybe opening it or running outside to get the neighbors' attention, but would they listen to me?--was anybody even home?--what would they do, what if 911 didn't work for them, either? Every single option I came up with was a dead end, and nobody on the phone was responding to me, and my dad was dying.

I yelled at my dad to keep him conscious since he was just about swooning. And I felt horrible doing it, but I cried to him, "I need help! I can't get through, you need to come out here and help me!" I hurried into the living room and put my arm around him (he's a big guy) and helped him stumble into the dining room and set him down in a chair (it was like the old round table was there again, now). He was trying to help me, but couldn't do much, since he could barely keep conscious, and now he was moaning softly that his left arm had gone numb, and I knew it was getting worse and worse, and still nobody would answer the phone, and I was crying and crying, and I just couldn't lose him but I was, and I had no idea what to do. I was so alone.

...I slowly awoke to find myself on the couch and he was sitting where he had been at first in the dream, merely dozing. But the dream made me realize how it will feel when they'll be gone, because it's not _if_, it's _when_. And what will I do? I'll be all alone. :crying:


----------



## noydb

Stalked by both a person (non-existent boyfriend's ex or current girlfriend -- can't remember which) and what appeared to be some sort of snake except that it could *fly* (wtf?!!?!?!).


----------



## pied vert

noydb said:


> Stalked by both a person (non-existent boyfriend's ex or current girlfriend -- can't remember which) and what appeared to be some sort of snake except that it could *fly* (wtf?!!?!?!).


Stalked by a flying snake.. That's so pretty


----------



## noydb

pied vert said:


> Stalked by a flying snake.. That's so pretty


NOO. It was terrifying! And it didn't have wings, so I don't know how it could even fly.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

The last dream I had was unusually simple. My dreams have always been rather vivid and often strange/twisted. Especially nowadays, they tend to involve numerous weird unknown places and a mix of known and unknown people. Nice dreams are rare, most are nasty/sinister to a variable extent. 

The one I had yesterday was quite odd, though not the creepiest. To begin with I was was walking around some kind of modern university building, and discussing a project with other students, sitting in a wide corridor. I think some of them were vaguely recognisable from when I was at uni. They also said something about working in a much older dillapidated building behind, it seemed to be some kind of medical facility. 

Then along the way, I went into a room where people were sitting behind a desk or counter, and found a table with numerous copies of the student newspaper at my uni. 
After leaving the building I'd somehow managed to lose my bag if not wallet (this often happens, presumably reflects some real incidents) and had to chase after a man who'd stolen it. 

Then I got on the tube, though the trains looked nothing like actual London ones. Think I'd got separated from the others, and somehow my bag was still missing. Wondering how I would exit through the ticket barriers, I got off at a station in a massive open air cutting and walked up a hill into an area called St Johns Wood. That's in north London , but it certainly doesn't have such a large station, nor narrow sloping streets with old buildings, like it did here. 

Then I noticed a pub ahead, but ended up walking through what seemed like a shopping centre, eventually getting to a crowded underground tube platform without barriers. As well as tube trains, there were, oddly, two green mainline electric trains with destination displays in an unknown language (possibly Finnish). Then I woke up.

Todays dream, however, was just a pitch black subway (in the British sense of a pedestrian underpass, not a railway) with a sense of some dangerous kids chasing me. They were probably some rather scary kids and their friends, who used to live in this street back in the 90s before it became such an upmarket area.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I was being chased by an unseen force in a crowded mall. Suddenly my vision flipped upside down and I became paranoid regarding my exit of the mall. :/


----------



## Cashel

noydb said:


> NOO. It was terrifying! And it didn't have wings, so I don't know how it could even fly.






?

It is kinda pretty though...


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was on a boat with my sister, and then it turned into a bus and it was on a road. The old man next to me was having a heart attack, but no one cared and we were all thinking "he might die soon". After a few hours, when we got off, I couldn't find my bag and I thought my sister had it, but she went into a shopping centre. I followed her in there. I didn't know my way around because I hadn't been there before, so I got a shopping centre directory to look at so I could find where she went (when I knew where she was). I had to jump up to put it back in a plastic paper holder thing because I couldn't reach it. I went into the shop next to me and found out she didn't have my bag and someone else stole it, and she was saying they're going to keep everything in it and I'll never get it back.

Someone who was on the bus was sitting at a table looking at an old black and white photo which had been torn in half. There was red writing on the back, in another language. It was supposed to be my family in the photo, and he thought I was his sister. He had ice cream cone magnets and I had a little one with me, so I put it next to the other two.

After that, I was in a supermarket with my family. My sister was pushing a trolley with a toddler sized old man in the seat, and my nephew was in an aisle by himself in another trolley, so I tried to get her to swap them, and she said something like "that's not him. I know what he looks like", and left her son in the cheese aisle by himself and kept the old man instead.

Then I was somewhere else, and I sprayed lavender air freshener on myself and wished I hadn't because it stunk and felt horrible because it went like foam, and it was on my clothes, so I had to try to get rid of it.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was at some kind of event in the woods. There were a few buildings dotted around, big crowds of people, and cars parked wherever possible. Wherever I was, I knew it to be a long way from civilisation. 

The next few bits I don't remember well. I think I was talking to a girl in a rundown empty room in one of the buildings. I feel like she was trying to tell me something important. She was leaving the woods soon, and she had to make sure she passed on this information before she left. 

We went outside, onto a muddy road where her truck was parked. A man was sitting in the drivers seat. She showed me a plain white business card with two names typed in black and some other information (maybe phone numbers) that I don’t remember. I had to memorise what was on the card before she left. One of the names (hers?) was really weird, too. Her first name was something three letters long...like Tiz or Taz...and her last name was something long and repetitive like lalalalala but not quite that. The other name might have been that of the man. 

The truck went to leave but I was still trying to read the card. I think she was sitting on the back of the truck, and I was sitting somewhere elevated (maybe on a tractor or digger or something) and was just about managing to cling on to her/the card/the truck. Whatever she was trying to show me, I think the general point was that something bad was going on here, and that I had to do something. Then before I knew it, I was crouched down in the bushes outside one of the buildings.

I remember things better from here on in. I went into the building, which as it turns out was some kind of bar or restaurant. At least I presumed it was as there were people eating and drinking at long wooden benches. Something wasn't right though. I think I was supposed to have been spying on someone but then for some reason my cover was blown. Two men appeared in front of the door that I entered. And they weren't going to let any of us out.

I reached into my pocket as though for a gun, even though I only had a pen. Then one of the men actually does go to withdraw a gun, and I have to assure him, ‘No, no, it’s just a pen.’ I don’t know why I went for it as I knew before I did so that it would get that kind of reaction.

Then two old women appeared with what looked like one hell of a vicious black dog on a lead. All is well, as they were on our side. The two men exchanged a worried look, as though the fact that they had guns wasn’t enough. 

Then the mood irreversibly changed. There was an unspoken agreement amongst the rest of us in the building. We would all go off and hide in another room while the two women and dog make their stand. There was a feeling of hopelessness. We knew the men would kill them and then come and take care of us.

We hurried through a hall and into an empty room. There is no carpet and the wallpaper is falling off. We all stood there, crammed together. Apparently there were no other doors or windows for us to leave through. 

A man near me was holding an unsettled little boy wearing a France football shirt, and despite being terrible with kids, I tried to make him laugh.

Then we waited.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Someone was trying to say that a red painted rock or a red turtle (I can't remember what it was) was a spider.


----------



## kivi

I bought banana-lemon flavored baby food (like the ones in small jars) (I don't like baby foods, the flavor doesn't seem pleasant either).
I put it on my nightstand and started to have one spoon of it every morning and night.


----------



## JustAPeepInTheMicrowave

I was with a group of people waiting for something and a bunch of spiders just appeared and started crawling over everyone. This random guy pulled out a giant hose and started spraying the room with bug spray but it burned everyone's skin. My face was all melty and gross. Me and some other people ran to the nurses' office from my elementary school. They couldn't help so everyone was burned for life.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a little bright green crocodile in the backyard or house and I was feeding it a lizard.


----------



## Mr snooze

It was creepy as **** , i dreamt bout my old schools , teachers and classmates ,then suddenly turned into a mall with frightening heights , instead of escelators there were slides and children went down without fear even if some of em fell down , i was too scared to go down so i scurried away from it and looked for another way down , went into a creepy shop , then suddenly turned into an old maze with overgrown grass and plants crawling on all walls , i was following this cat that was going around and around when i went into the opposite direction there was suddenly a way down , but down there was an old japanese shrine. For no reason i was suddenly bowing and praying infront of this shrine forgot the rest and couldnt write em in my journal but i sure do remember there was creepy spiders with a face that i was hiding from.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

A window cleaner came to my house, but for some reason he was inside and not cleaning any windows at all. Suspicious, I left a pound coin on display, and sure enough, the fiend had the audacity to swipe it, even though I was looking straight at him the entire time. A massive argument ensued. 

It could be worse though. The writer Dean Koontz was kidnapped by Islamic State and was to be held for ransom. 

On a lighter note, Sunderland beat Arsenal in the third round of the FA Cup, before thrashing Man Utd 4-0 at Old Trafford in the fourth round, thanks in part to two strikes from Jermain Defoe. One of them was set up by Ki Sung-yeung, who doesn't actually play for us anymore, but since this was a dream there hopefully won't be any disciplinary action.


----------



## hbk4894

Chicken


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream that Justin bieber followed me home


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ahh, lets just say its a dark dream


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

Last night when I finally _did _fall asleep, I had a nightmare that some 10th grade kid was bullying/harassing me and then I proceeded to beat him up lol. It freaked me out. :?


----------



## hopeless93

I was actually with a girl for the first time, only to be snapped back into my current single and reclusive reality when awakened.:lol


----------



## lots

I was in my hometown(country) and was visiting my father (or something similar)... but there was my father... someone who i despise. There was also another woman figure (my SO?) who was with me, and i was trying to escape. I was in foot and running. Everywhere i stopped to look around, I saw huge monuments in the distance (like capitol hill, Ancient Egyptian and roman monuments, all in the same city). It was sunset but the sun never set, the sun started going up again.

I dream like once in 6 months (ones that i remember)It's pretty much like 100% of my dreams. Trying to scape from my father who hurt me in the past . Exact place and time and every dream is extremely similar.


----------



## SASer213504

I had a dream about buying a new car


----------



## TryingMara

I dreamt someone was trying to kill me. A man was holding a gun to my head, and I tried to stall him, hoping someone would show up and help. In the end, I got away from the man, but my mother shot me in the leg. Bizarre and disturbing, as usual.


----------



## Memories of Silence

In the first one, I went to the fridge to get orange juice, and there wasn't enough for a full glass.

Then I was in the car with my sister, and we kept going past rubbish bins with writing on them. Every 30 minutes, the car would somehow get back to the street with the bins and it would take another 30 minutes to get to where we were before that, which had something purple but I don't know what it was. It happened about four times, and I was getting annoyed. There were no streets we could go through to get to the end faster.

Then I was carrying my dog around and he was wearing a pink costume like a circus dog would wear, and everyone wanted to hold him.

Then I saw my brother in law's niece (who I have only seen once) eating cooked chips from a spiral paper cup, and it was annoying me, so I tried to unroll the spiral and cut the paper so she could get them easier, but it didn't do anything.

Then someone from SAS who I don't know hacked my iPod and started sending me my own photos, and I was wondering if she hacked my laptops as well and would be able to watch me whenever I went on them.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

My cousin was parking a teeny, tiny VW Beetle on my neighbor's driveway. 

That's all I remember lol :b


----------



## slyfox

Ugh it happened again. I really need to learn my lesson and start using a dream journal. I had a dream that seemed like a great story idea. I went over it a few times in my head before going back to bed, so I thought I would remember. Hate my laziness when I'm tired. Now I have no idea what it was  Made me want to try writing again. I think it was in the horror genre but I could be wrong.


----------



## mattmc

Sometimes I'll write my dreams down if they have some good elements. Fun to read it again later and remember them.

The last dream there was this chick that had gone missing. Everyone just accepted she was gone or dead. I kept looking for her until I discovered her hiding under blankets on a couch. By that point it had been three days since people had seen her. Apparently, she was just avoiding people. She started hugging me and we hugged for a good while. Then she was back in her own little world. Going on about something with her best friend, who had known she was gone the entire time.


----------



## Were

I got on an elevator, I wanted to go down but it went up first, I think it got on to the 7th floor, 3 dwarves entered the elevator, they were actors or something and they were just out of a play(theater). Then I was at home and we had a pet chimpanzee, a black computer chair was supposed to go from my room to the living room and the chimpanzee was doing it by pushing it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

It was very sad, depressing, and a little scary that's as far as I'll go...it has to do with my father...


----------



## kivi

I was watching outside from a window in our first house. Our house and other buildings started to swing very strongly. I saw the next apartment collapsing. Our house kept swinging but it didn't collapse.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've had one since but I forgot it. 

There's this small tower block near where I live, I dreamt that there was a trampoline on top and the members of Die Antwoord were jumping off it or something (like off the building using it.) This wasn't the whole dream it's just all I remember from it because it was so random.

I think the one I forgot was interesting so that's annoying.


----------



## bad baby

I'm working at a preschool in Milan. A child is about to get some kind of sex reassignment procedure done against her will, and I'm trying to dissuade her parents from giving their consent. I'm in the school's library looking at documents. I've got a dog, a little white poodle that somehow ended up in my care. I set it loose in the library. All is fine.

By the time I'm ready to leave it's late, the streets outside are getting dark and everyone's gone. I try to take the poodle - he wouldn't go with me. For some reason I decide it's a good idea to bundle him in a few sheets of newspapers. I roll them up loosely and kneel down to scoop him up into it, and... this dog apparently has the fragility of a piece of silken tofu - he explodes in a burst of guts and blood and flesh all over the library floor. Like, seriously, so much bloody dog everywhere. The stench is awful, there's absolutely no way I can clean this mess up.

I decide it would be best to hightail out of there before anyone comes in and sees me. I get out and gingerly lock the door, heart pounding. Slip key in pocket, turn around - deep breath - take a step onto the sidewalk and wake up in my living room.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

That I was Spartan from the Halo games. I was wearing Mark V armor and other squad member was wearing EVA armor. And we were shooting Brutes in a UNSC base. And once we got to the control room we saw the battle going on outside between the UNSC and the Brutes. The Carrier was sitting above the base so it was up to us to go and hunt down the Brute leader...so we had to go and get some Hornets to get inside...Idk what happened after that cause I woke up


----------



## Paperback Writer

I'm getting on a bus with four other people. They sit in pairs on the right and I sit alone on the left.

For some reason an argument starts with someone behind me. I actually get involved without even looking around, which seems surprisingly bold by my standards. I think the people I got on with were also surprised that I had actually stood up for myself, because lets face it, who am I to do that? I end up hitting the guy behind me over the head with something. I can't remember what with exactly, but it was something completely harmless. Or at least that was what I thought.
​ A day or so later I'm in a warehouse-type shop with my mother. She runs into an old friend. It turns out that her friend's son has just been assaulted and is in hospital with a brain injury. I don't know how but I immediately make the connection that her son is the same person that I hit over the head.
​ Later on in the shop, I've left my mother and her friend and am talking to my cousin. Apparently the family of the "victim" are not to be messed with and are out for blood. He asks me if I can defend myself. I tell him no, but that I'm rather good at curling up into a ball on the ground and demonstrate as much. Probably even more worried now, he tells me that he will try and do what he can.
​ I get through the next few days unscathed, but it finally happens when my mother stops at my aunt's house and goes inside while I wait in the car. The car is set upon by a group of angry men. They start rocking it from side to side and laughing. Eventually they stop and a frail elderly man, tears in his eyes, is wheeled towards the window. Apparently his grandson's "brain injury" is a lot worse than they thought. There is little hope of recovery.
​ Overcome with guilt, I ask what the grandson's name was. A man on the opposite side of the car answers.​ 'Well, its spelt S-H-I-T.'​ What?​ They all burst out laughing. It turns out that I was right all along and that that guy didn't have a brain injury at all. But apparently they'd gone to all this trouble just to make me feel guilty.
​ Laughing, they all wander off. I'm annoyed, but relieved that I'm going to avoid a beating. My mother gets back into the car and we drive off. She seems distressed, but like me is just glad that this is over.​


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was like I was watching the news. Someone killed his parents with nail polish remover. It wasn't because they were poisoned by it. I don't know how it happened, but I think he put it on a nail file and wiped it on their hands. After that, I dreamt about a photo of a clear bag with bottles of hand cream and hairspray in it, and then I was in a weird room that belonged to people I don't like, and when they left for a minute, I thought about stealing their blue cotton which was on a table with other colours.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

One dream I had quite a while ago now particularly struck me. I was in a large park probably at nearly 9pm, in summer as it's beginning to get dark. There is a area with low green shrubs and wide grassy paths (Don't recognise this from any park I know, could be somewhere I once visited) and I go right at a junction but feel lost and am worried about the park closing and getting home. Then it opens out and looks like the undulating, fairly wild landscape where the other shy forum holds their annual picnic. Suddenly I come to a lilly pond and nearly fall in. I believe there is a lilly pond there, but it's in woodland. Presumably just as a point of reference (there will be no-one there) I'm trying to head towards the picnic spot but hear voices and try to ask if they know the way to one of the exits. They don't seem to hear me though. Quite eerie really. 

Another notable non-recent one involved a village with what was probably a railway station at the bottom of some steps (I can't quite remember the order). Then I was in a building where some gathering of many young people was taking place. Someone says something about me and the name Jennifer, can't remember what. Then in another room, a boy offers me a beer can and in the entrance room, there are people sitting round a table with strange green-white spiral fruits that look like huge lollipops. One girl from my year at boarding school is there. I walk out into the narrow pedestrian village street, which feels like it's very tidily maintained by the National Trust or something. There is a shop called Caroline's Grocery with which I feel some kind of connection but don't go in, and then it's finished. 

The dream I had today was a totally incoherent mess (vaguely referencing some nearby areas) involving a large hypermarket (I think) which apparently seemed to be in danger of being ruined by an earthquake but wasn't, and had lavatories covered in disgusting vomit with a notice saying it was something to do with some party. Then it turned into a kind of vertical platform computer game with cartoon monsters and a few packages with nonsense phrases such as DVD Bridley. It ended back in the car park outside which was now covered in snow, something that is very rare in my dreams and nowadays in fact as well.


----------



## TryingMara

It was an upsetting dream in which comedian Bill Bailey physically hurt me. Very weird. There was another one last night that took place in the home of one my agency's clients. Then the house came under attack and I had to escape.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh weird, I had that "forgotten hamster" dream again; it's a recurring dream of mine but it's been quite a while since I've had it. :/ I was at home and it seemed to be nighttime, lighting was warm and kind of dim, and for some reason I suddenly remembered, yep, I had a hamster that I'd forgotten to care for for who knows how long.  I immediately went to its cage. As always, the hamster was fine, even though it might have gone neglected for weeks or months. I don't _think_ the cage was a hideous infested mess like it usually is in such dreams. But it was definitely out of water and food. The food bowl was just about empty. I hurried to scoop the hamster out--it was bigger than a dwarf, smaller than a golden, but looked much like a golden except it had some darker brown markings under the legs--and was going to refill the food and water and such but I got too distracted just playing with the hamster itself, to let it know I still loved it.

This dream went a little more positively than my forgotten hamster dreams usually go. Usually I just feel horribly guilty and rush around to get it food and water and to clean the horrendously infested cage, and I usually end up frustrated when I can't seem to do this right, like I can't get the cage clean or I can't keep an eye on the hamster at the same time. In this dream, I seemed to forget about the cage/food/water even though it must have been quite hungry/thirsty. Instead I focused on showing the hamster love. I cuddled it in my hands and walked around with it and let it scurry around the floor. It was like hamsters were allowed to just run loose at times in the house because apparently that's what I did, though then I had to look around for it and make sure it didn't get lost; it turned up, and I retrieved it before it could run off somewhere where I'd never find it. It seemed quite content, and I was relieved it was in good health, plus I really did love it.

I often interpret this dream as meaning there's something in my life I've "forgotten" or have been neglecting and it fills me with guilt. I've never been able to figure out what that something is. This dream went more positively than usual, so I'm not sure what that means. :/

...

Several days back I finally had a small dream about Cosmas. When our previous cat, Pepper, died, I had a series of dreams about her, and I've been agonizing over why I haven't been having any about Coz? He died in early June. I did have two or three small dreams about him right after his death, but in each one he was still sick, and I felt bad in the most recent one in which I tried to pick him up and hug him but he was having trouble breathing and so I had to set him back down.  I wanted a happy dream, a longer dream, but none came. I say goodnight to Coz every night and keep praying for a dream about him, but aside from one teeny-tiny dozing dream--in which I was wandering around the house while my dad was getting upset about being unable to find Sassy (our other cat), and I spotted Coz hiding under an end table, peeking out at me, and it made me smile--I haven't had any other dreams about him. 

Well, the other night, Sassy came in my room (she usually doesn't anymore) and got on the bed and looked at the window where Coz used to nap. (When Coz was alive, I would joke that the two cats should snuggle together, but they never did, though one day not too long before he died :crying: , I found Coz sleeping on my bed and Sassy sitting in my window.) I keep inviting her to lie there but she never does. This time was different, though, and she got on the blanket Coz used to use, and fell asleep. She slept there the rest of the night until I went to bed, at which point she got up and left. It was quite strange but very pleasant and I invited her to sleep there again any time. (She has yet to do so.)

Well...that same night I had a dream which I forgot until I went to brush my teeth or something the next day, and then the single image I remembered popped into my head, and tears flowed out of my eyes. All I could remember was going in my room in the daytime, and seeing Sassy--and Coz--curled up in the window together, not snuggling, but right side by side, sleeping. I was so surprised and happy to see them together there.

I longed to remember more, if there was any, but that was all. The only image that remained from that dream. I cried and thanked Coz for finally sending me a happy dream.

Like I said, Sassy has yet to sleep in my window again. My mother said maybe she sensed something that I didn't. I don't know. I still long so much for another dream in which I can hold him and kiss him and hear his purr. :crying: And I wish Sassy was a bit more affectionate and would purr more for me herself. But Sassy coming to sleep in the window where Coz used to sleep, and the following dream with both of them sleeping there, felt so good to have.

(Not proofed, getting hard to see the words.)


----------



## Fever Dream

So I'm pretty sure that the next Star Wars movie won't be like it was in my dream last night. I don't think a Star Wars horror comedy is in the works. Also, my subconscience may be trolling me via my dreams :teeth. No Luke, that is not your father in the Darth Vader suit. The hug is a trap!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't really dream anymore, lolz.

Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## tea111red

I can't even remember the last time I remember having a dream.


----------



## superwholock

I had a dream that I was friends with a giant computer named Zinc. I don't remember anything else from this dream


----------



## kivi

There was a man who was telling a tale and another person I don't know and I were trying to write it with pens on straw papers which were hanging on a rope. Then he tried to decide who wrote them better.


----------



## Miach

It was very strange. Strange because I was somebody else, and that has never happened before, I've always been myself in my dreams. I was a woman, a Chinese (I think) woman. There was a place I had to go to, I had to withdraw something special I think. I think there was some kind of journey to get there. When I was nearly there, there was water and my objective was across the water and up. The scenery was strange and unclear, I think there was metal maybe mixed with a bit of land. I swam across the water, and walked to my objective.

But there was a problem. As I was about to withdraw or use what I needed to use, I noticed that a man appeared from somewhere. He was rugged and tough looking. He spoke to me, in an Australian accent, but I can't recall exactly what he said. But I think the general message was to tell me to leave it and back off so he could use it. And also, he said to give him a kiss or something, I refused. It is a bit of jumble now, hard to remember exactly what happened.

So anyway, I decided to run and jump in to the water, as I believed this man was going to kill and maybe rape me, and I knew he wouldn't follow me until his primary concern was finished. I'm sure something else happened after that, but I really cannot remember.

This dream was also strange because I didn't know why my objective was to go there and use or withdraw something special, I didn't know what it was. It was like the person I was being knew, but I didn't. It was like I was just a passenger, yet, at the same time, in control, or felt in control at least.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a spider on my hand, and I must have hit it on something, because it turned into two halves. It was still alive and moving, and I wiped my hand on a wooden pole because I didn't want it on me. There was half a spider on each side of the pole, and I saw one of its legs by itself somewhere. I was wondering how it survived.


----------



## Bbpuff

My boyfriend bought some circular tin can for cookies online. I tried to ask him about it but he was completely ignoring me. There was someone else in the room as well. I got so frustrated that he was ignoring me I threw the can on the ground. And he freaked out, saying what the hell just happened the cookie can was thrown out of nowhere. I started throwing other stuff and saw how much they were scared. 

I wasn't in my body. I was just a spirit. I wasn't sure if I was dead or if I was just disconnected from it. I grabbed a piece of paper on the table and started writing. The perspective of me writing and the pencil against the paper and my hand was so realistic. I wanted to right my message really quick because I felt like if I didn't do it fast I would lose control. It really felt like I was making decisions and controlling my dream to some extent. I wasn't lucid because I wasn't aware of myself dreaming. But it felt like I was in some sort of state of control where I was able to make decisions that would impact my dream. 

Usually in my dreams the dreams are more of me going with the flow. I'm not really consciously making decisions.

I was going to write down "it's me melissa I'm a spirit I'm here. help me" or something along those lines but I decided to write down "bb grill" instead of Melissa because I knew he would know it was me and not some other spirit tricking him. he saw my message and I led them upstairs because I knew my body would be there for some reason. when I entered the room I saw myself sleeping on the bed. 

I didn't look dead I'm pretty sure I was alive. It felt so weird staring at myself. I remember feeling very uncomfortable. I mainly focused on my face trying to make sure it was really me.
I looked so calm and peaceful. I kept thinking that maybe my face would change into something scary if I looked away from it but it didn't. At that point the entire dream shifted into something else. So I'm not really sure what happened. Maybe just my spirit being near my body allowed myself to connect back into it. Or maybe it never really had a conclusion. Either way seeing myself like that and the amount of influence I was able to put into my dream felt really strange.


also in my dream i woke up and found out that I lost my tooth. And I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not. But it all seemed so realistic. and my boyfriend kept telling me I justwoke up from another dream and that I really did lose my tooth and that this is real life. and he kept giving my convincing arguments and saying look how real everything is and I was like **** I really did lose a tooth what am I gonna do x.x . He basically stopped me from gaining any type of lucidity. (ive only been lucid like 3-4 times that I know of)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some weird commotion involving a herb dispensary & a baby...I was so confused when I woke up, lol


----------



## springbreeze1

I my last dream, my wife was my sister in law's sister, but in reality she wasn't. Very strange.


----------



## Erroll

I dreamed that I was walking on my roof and the shingles were in tatters. The end. God I'm old.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I got a dream that showed me slim tall people at the height of 14'6 with faces that I never saw in my entire life walking ahead of me. June 2016 I got a dream that I was sitting down eating my honey roasted turkey sandwich at WAWA during the morning time, and it happened the same exact way in reality. 

Since I started writing on here about quantum artificial intelligence I get dreams every single day. When I was in Sun Inn suites, I never received a single dream for the two weeks I've stayed there during summer 2014.


----------



## kivi

I wanted to buy earrings and a short umbrella but it was so hard to find what I've wanted so I kept walking around.
Recently, I have many simple dreams that I can't exactly remember (I usually have more complicated dreams).


----------



## tehuti88

It was clear after I had it, but unfortunately I can't recall details by now.

I seemed to be trying to get away from somebody(s) and just kept hurrying and hurrying and hurrying west from my house. In that direction IRL there's a field, then trees and railroad tracks and more trees and eventually you get to a lake. (Well, if you trespass, that is.) In my dream, I knew there was a lake in the distance, but there was just so much wilderness, not at all like what's really there. I kept hurrying (not walking, not running, sort of pulling myself along) over this mildly hilly/rocky ground which was covered in grass (more like bumps and hollows than actual hills, though I always seemed to be headed toward the crest of a small hill, unable to see over the other side), with trees off to the sides and here and there. It was sunny and the scenery was beautiful and rugged but not too difficult to traverse. I would stop now and then (it was kind of like somebody--my mother?--was with me, but kind of not) to get my bearings because I was afraid of getting lost, but then would have to hurry on again because I didn't want whoever was chasing me (for whatever reason) to catch up. I think at times I kind of detoured and went to the side and then resumed heading west to try to throw them off. This seemed to go on and on.

I was getting kind of scared of getting lost because I was just going so far from home. At last, though I reached the lake...unfortunately this is the part I recall least. Don't really remember what the lake was like or what I did there, but it was peaceful, and I think I went in the water and it was shallow and seemed kind of shaded even though it had been sunny while I was in the hilly grassland. I probably paused to slosh my feet around in it and maybe even recline a bit and the water was pleasantly cool and it was just so peaceful and secluded. But then I started to worry, I think, that these people would catch up with me and I had to keep moving, even if this lake seemed to be the goal of my flight.

I realized this was not Mullett Lake like it should have been in reality, but Lake Superior. I felt surprise and awe, but then remembered that, yes, Lake Superior just barely came down and touched the top of the peninsula where I live. (This is NOT true--the lakes that touch my peninsula are Michigan and Huron, and if I had been running _north_ in the dream--as I would have had to do to reach Lake Superior from my location--I would have hit Lake Huron first. I do think Huron briefly went through my mind before I realized it was in fact Superior.)

So in this dream, west seemed to equal north (even though Mullett Lake _is_ west of my home--though our front window faces west and I orient everything according to that direction, thus why I would associate it with north), and Lake Superior stood in for Lake Huron, which itself stood in for Mullett Lake...weird.

I felt kind of sad to have to leave the lake so soon but did so, maybe accompanied by someone, and seemed to turn back the way I'd come, or maybe off to the side (true north?), to keep running. The lake was important, though, so I felt we'd be returning there at some point when danger was past.

Fun fact: Mullett Lake and Lakes Michigan and Huron _used_ to all be part of *one gigantic great lake* that covered this entire area, Glacial Lake Algonquin. Mullett Lake is the remainder of this huge prehistoric lake closest to where I live, meaning that the area my home is now located in used to be on a lakebottom (thus the location on my profile here).

I wonder if this dream has any ties to an old dream of mine that gave me a really good feeling, "Lake Of Mine."

(Not proofed.)


----------



## vela

My last dream was pretty strange (they all are!). I was in a canoe with Justin Trudeau and he was singing some song about Canada while we were going over some crazy rapids. It was just weird.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My mum put me and my sisters on a spinning clothesline and we went flying around the outside of our old house on it to try to guess which food was the first one we hated when we were babies. There were different types of food, and we had to get it off the shelf thing. One of my sisters found out her food was garlic, and I got a tomato off the shelf, but I didn't know why because I like them.

Then my family were doing a trivia quiz about spiders, but when I did it, it was about weird things that didn't make sense.

Then I was in a shopping centre with my mum and there was a hand sized beagle or King Charles Cavalier puppy named Ben on a wooden seat outside the shop, and then I was holding him in the car.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I don't remember the exact details dreamed last night of my previous supervisor and a higher up boss. My supervisor was trying to have a surprise party for someone and I don't recall who but she was like crawling on the ground trying to hide so she could surprise the person. Really weird. And my my boss was involved in some military thing but the dream gets garbled from there. Gotta stop eating those frozen dinners...... :teeth


----------



## Memories of Silence

The water from the tap turned into thick slime that was sort of like thick hand sanitiser with lots of salt, and I was sitting on the floor and pulling it through the little holes in the drain under the sink (it wasn't like one I'd seen before). It wasn't very nice, but it was fun. My mum was at the next door neighbour's house giving them tickets for something (she doesn't really go there) and when she got home, she was saying how good it was to have neighbours she could get things from/give things to. I was still on the floor trying to get the water out of the drain. No one helped me.


----------



## noydb

Some guy kept staring at me and then finally came up to me and was like "I'm not hitting on you, I just wanted to let you know you have something on your face" and then he walked away.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was that I woke up with a mouthful of blood and all of my teeth had moved and were still movable. It felt weird. About two fell out, and there was a dentist there who was removing another tooth from the top of my mouth by drilling it away. She didn't give me anything to numb it, but I couldn't feel it anyway. I felt bad, like I had killed my teeth, but I hadn't done anything wrong and it was just how they were when I woke up. I don't know where I was, but I don't think I was in Australia.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I died in my...i won't say how but I did...just a very depressing dream, as always


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had another (very) obnoxious dream. This time, it wasn't about me and MY crush; it was about some girl (whom I'd never met or even seen in my life) who had a massive crush on me, going so far as to give me a sheet of paper with a lousy poem and her phone number and..... name...... on it, while telling me how hot she thought I was and how much she wanted to be with me. I told her I had a crush on someone else, to which she stormed away, absolutely livid. It was so surreal and uncomfortable... I feel strange just thinking about it, lol.


----------



## cak

We lived in big things in the sky, because something happened to the ground. Then ended having a problem with where we were living and it crashed to the ground.


----------



## Zatch

People crowding in the bathroom singing rock songs with me while I took a shower.

Woke up in sweats.


----------



## kivi

Some students here use hitchhiking, I think I was affected by it and I tried to hitchhike in my dream but no one took me. Then I realized I was showing wrong finger. :um


----------



## TheDaffodil

Last night I dreamt that my brother killed a kitten. He was much younger than he is now. I was filled with so much dread and didn't know how to protect him. I was afraid that people would only see him as an evil person and wouldn't see how complicated the situation was. He was very upset and scared and didn't understand what happened. It was a scary dream to have.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why, but I was in jail. It was only to look at it. It had closed about 50 years ago. There was a green fridge that didn't look like a fridge, and one of the prison guards asked if I wanted a pizza from it and said they were all the same flavour, but she got that wrong, because I could see ham on them, and the flavour she said they were (margarita) has no ham. I woke up after that, but I know I didn't want a pizza.

After that, I dreamt I was in the car with my dad, and I was sitting behind him. As he drove out of our driveway, I accidentally did something to his seat and he was laying down while trying to drive. I don't know how it happened, but I felt bad because I could have killed him.


----------



## tehuti88

Another _Happy Street_ dream.


_The Seaside Street...my dream was on the main street._

I got on my tablet and suddenly remembered I in fact had two different streets, as in, two saved versions of the same game. It was similar to how I have two different cities in Forge Of Empires, one in Noarsil and one in Houndsmoor or whatever, where one is in the Colonial Age and the other is in the Iron Age. Well, in the dream, I had my regular big street at level 54 or whatever level I'm at right now, and I had a smaller, newer street. I just remembered the small street and that I hadn't been to check on it in a long time since I was more invested in my big street and wasn't even sure why I'd started a second street in the first place. (This was much similar to my recurring "forgotten pet" dream, where I suddenly remember there's a pet, usually a hamster, that I haven't been caring for in weeks/months.)

I decided to check out my little street and see how it was doing, so I loaded that game instead. And was dismayed to see not only that my little villagers were very depressed/sick because their stores hadn't been restocked in so long (characters have a need to shop, eat, and play games, and they look sad/walk much slower/spend less when those needs aren't met), but most of them were actually _dead_! (Characters don't actually die in the game, fortunately.)

I scrolled along my street to assess the damage. There were little black corpses lying all along the street.  (Like a cartoon/game version of my recurring dream of rotting corpses lying around in public.) I seem to recall some upright/walking characters were blackened too, though I'm not sure what that would signify, maybe they were dying? Anyway, the few characters who were walking and still looked relatively normal were all walking slowly and looking very sad (like in the real game), though instead of the little thought balloons that appear over their heads indicating what they need (a lamp for shopping, a bat and ball for games, a hamburger for food), I think it was more like a health/energy/happiness meter, similar to that on the online adoptable pet site, Egg Cave. I've been hanging out on Egg Cave a lot lately for a site event, and feeding my pets every day, which I don't normally do. If the pets on Egg Cave drop below a certain level of happiness, they can die, and I think that worked its way into the dream. (I just remembered, a night or so before the dream, I came across a thread someone created to point out that one user's collection of pets was dying, and they requested feeds for those pets in the owner's absence.)

The health/happiness levels of all of my little villagers were critically low. I felt like my little street was a lost cause, but fed one of the villagers anyway. (This action is not present in the game--you don't manually make the villagers do anything. When they're hungry, they'll go to a food shop on their own, so this is why shops must be kept stocked and positioned near residences. Again this action must have been carryover from Egg Cave, where you do manually feed pets.) I got a message saying something like, "You have fed So-&-So, but it doesn't matter"--which meant that their levels were so low that a single feeding would not save them from dying, and of course I could feed them only once a day. (Again, same as Egg Cave. In Egg Cave other users can feed your pets, but I'm not sure if it was the same in the dream version of this game.)

I felt so sad and guilty and miserable looking at all these little black corpses and all these meandering, dying villagers, who were still clinging to life, yet it was too late for me to do anything to help them. My entire street would be dead soon, because I'd neglected to check in on it for so long. I don't think I felt _quite_ as bad as I would have felt IRL, but I do believe I was wondering, why had I even started this second street if I was just going to abandon it? I created these unique little characters, and then effectively killed them. 

IRL, occasionally when I visit the street of a friend and they haven't restocked their shops, if I remain on their street for a while, the sad thought bubbles appear over their villagers' heads and they frown and start walking slowly. And I always feel so bad for them and wish I could restock the shops myself. It makes me wonder why the user isn't tending to their street when I make sure to restock mine repeatedly throughout the day, except for when I'm having a game bug.

This dream also reminds me of when I played a game in the _Virtual Villagers_ series and my village died twice (I would load the game and find little skeletons lying around ;_; ) before I followed an online walkthrough to get them to survive. It was really saddening and frustrating, and a reason why I've never played any game from that series before or since. I like the real _Happy Street_, where nobody dies!


----------



## SvanThor

I was at my high school graduation. It wasn't enjoyable. :serious:


----------



## The Library of Emma

I remember vague pieces of a dream from early this morning. it was a good dream, but odd...as always. Be forewarned.

*WARNING:

THE FOLLOWING DESCRIPTION CONTAINS BIZARRE AND ILLOGICAL THOUGHT PROCESSES THAT MAY BE DEEPLY DISTURBING. READER DISCRETION IS ADVISED.*​
It involved a neighbor of mine (a young man i've been trying to bump into so we can start a conversation... :/ ) but in this dream he was replaced by a slightly older version of the Box Troll kid, Eggs.








*-->*









We were attending a concert in the front yard of my old house that was somehow also a parking lot filled with humans and mixed characters from the Zootopia movie. We were at the very back of the crowd, and he was leaning an elbow back on the stairs railing, watching. I'm fairly sure i was in love with him, as everything had a very warm yet exciting feeling to it.

On a large viewing screen-- a singing polar bear--










Like one of these, but friendlier. With a microphone and a purple track suit.

The concert had a very foggy, hazy quality to it.










Before you tell me i've been watching too many animated films...it's been forever since i've seen these movies. why they jumped out in my subconscious i don't know.

as far as my dreams go, this one is actually postable, so that says something for it.

What does it mean???


----------



## The Library of Emma

Oh, and if you're wondering why the pictures... i recently found a way to more easily post pictures in threads. So...yes. pictures. i'm sure i'll get over it soon.


----------



## tehuti88

The Library of Emma said:


> Oh, and if you're wondering why the pictures... i recently found a way to more easily post pictures in threads. So...yes. pictures. i'm sure i'll get over it soon.


I think it's cool to do this with dreams. I'd do it more often myself, if I could find better pictures, or if I were any good at creating ones of my own. ops


----------



## flyingMint

I honestly can't remember but I think my latest dream, I was arguing with my professor about a zero I got for an essay. Then I woke up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I have merged this thread with "_Describe your last dream" _(if anyone is looking for the other thread).

--

I can't remember it properly. It was about my old house and one that was being built in the same street that we were going to move into (only in the dream). I think the house that was being built got flooded, and the old house was gone, so we didn't have a house anymore.

After that, my sister was holding weird outfits in front of me to help me pick something to wear to someone's wedding (I don't know who it was). Everything was still on wire coathangers. Someone we know was saying the clothes looked nice. They were purple cotton overalls with thick straps and pink flowers and there were other purple and pink clothes over them and under them. I think there was a skirt under the pants.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

It was , interesting to say the least.




I dreamt of myself browsing through a grocery store alone. A guy about my age kept grinning and walking with me and then skipping off. I passed through a new aisle and he suddenly appeared. He began flirting and I started grinning at him. "Hey, good looking !" I recall him saying. He inched closer and beamed at my face. Then he went on about being Italian and seemed to have a big ego. Normally I dislike men with such personality traits but for some reason I found him to be refreshingly charming. 


He looked GOOOOOOOD , though.


----------



## PrincessV

I remember... meeting someone I once knew on this site. BLAH. Annd I was trying to make conversation with them. We were at some sort of odd school. He sat by a table in a long hallway. I sat next to him and began asking him questions. Then I got excited because he was talking to me. 

Then I had a swimming race to attend to. But, I was late, so the race ended without me. And then there was a building beside the pool, where I entered to watch some strange horror film about toys or items being thrown around. Suddenly, an item on the tv stand is thrown off and flown off from it. I'm pretty sure I was creeped out and walked outside.


----------



## Taaylah

I was walking to school (supposed to be high school, doesn't look like any I went to). When I got to my school's street dead animal carcasses were everywhere. They littered the street and sidewalk, all the way up to the front doors of the school. They were mutilated beyond recognition. It looked like the the birds had already gotten to them and picked them apart, blood and innards laying beside them all dried up. Students walking around are ewwwing, trying not to get guts on their shoes, delicately stepping around them like people step around puddles on a rainy day. An overpass directly next to the school has a group of students looking at the carnage from above, trying to make sense of it and I decide to do the same. 

I climb the concrete steps to get to the overpass and stop at a landing right before the last flight of stairs. Two classmates are standing there staring at something. There's a boy chained up to something that looks like a metal cross, except his feet are touching the ground. His arms are straight out at his sides and chained to the horizontal part of the cross. He's also chained around his head and neck, and it looks like he's dead. His eyes are closed. It looks like suicide (in my dream I knew he did it to himself). I ask them if he's alive and they don't think so. As we're about to make our way to the next flight of stairs his eyes fly open and he gasps for air. He asks for help, says he needs help (in my dream I knew he meant psychological help, and in my dream I knew he's the one responsible for the stuff below, the dead animals).

I leave them and start walking away from school. Up ahead is a large brick wall that serves as the collective backyard wall for a row of residential homes. I walk on the wall through the backyards of these houses, and from my higher vantage point on the hill I jump onto the roof of a tool shed in someone's backyard. I'm watching from above as a guy in this backyard is going crazy. He's yelling, screaming and throwing things at a woman (his girlfriend?) who's trying to calm him down/get away from him (in my dream I knew they lived in the shed). More people come to calm him down (his family?). He's erratic and crazy, and he scares me. I want to get away from him. I jump back onto the wall and continue on my previous path, still walking along the backyards. When I'm a couple of houses away I can still hear him screaming, talking about the girl, blaming her for something. Then blaming everyone (peers? For some reason this guy is supposed to be the one we thought was dead on the landing, except he looks nothing like that guy) and says that we'll all pay. 

School is about to start so I head back in that direction (only two streets away) feeling uneasy and scared. I get to school with all the dead animal carcasses and am walking on campus about to go into the building, but I stop in front of the school, watching students get to class because I'm so scared the guy will make good on his threat and shoot up the school. I debate going home. I feel vulnerable because I don't have my car and live far away, so I don't know where to go or what to do. Then I wake up relieved that it was just a dream.


----------



## Zatch

Getting chased by old friends until they cornered me and assaulted me with tickles. It was a lucid dream and I caught myself laughing in my sleep.


----------



## Taaylah

I'm in the bathroom at my old high school. It's dark and empty. I open the handicapped stall and there's lit red candles on the ground around the toilet. The names of my family members are written on the toilet seat and there's a picture of each person next to their name. I pick mine up and there's an X drawn over my face. 

Then it jumps to me in the hospital and I've just given birth. My family is in the room, and I get upset because they aren't taking pictures of my baby. I start to panic that my baby's birth won't be documented, that I'll never have pictures to look back on, and I start to cry. I wake up and my eyes are wet.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Not sure if it was the last dream I had, but a few nights ago I had a dream in which I was passionately kissing this lady who looked like was in her 40s. It was awesome, even though I'm not into older ladies or stuff.


----------



## Charmander

Angelina Jolie was having problems with her computer and I was helping her sort it out. I dreamed about her last week as well.


----------



## noydb

Charmander said:


> Angelina Jolie was having problems with her computer and I was helping her sort it out. I dreamed about her last week as well.


Well that's nice of you.


----------



## noydb

We were watching a movie with a large group of people we both supposedly knew and I was sitting next to him. He kept talking to me throughout the movie and touching my knee (in a friendly way). We were both on this site, too. And I think we lived in a share house together. His best friend left so I realised he'd be spending more time talking to me. Then I had to make a phone call about the power being out. The lady was being patronising and rude so I swore at her and hung up. After that I was really scared he'd find out how I'd reacted and kind of just avoided him.


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream last night that Joey Essex and his cousin found a dead body but poilce thought they were responsible so arrested them


----------



## springbreeze1

Went to bed at 12, woke up at 2:00 to a horrifying dream. I got so angry with my son that I told him I no longer wanted him, and I took him out of the house. I knew something bad would happen and it did. It got incoherent here I saw a little animal ran away and vanished and some how interpret it as my son is gone, and wailed uncontrollably and woke up, with such deep feeling of depression and despair. 

Then the knowledge of my son in the next room safely asleep was like the best thing in the world.


----------



## Dreaming1111

You're not going to believe this dream because when I awoke from it I just shook my head. Had to do with the new world order and they were stepping up their level of trying to push their evil agenda. But people were revolting and it was awesome. There was a holographic movie playing in the sky and I said "they even have holographic movies". Weird! Been having weird dreams lately. Don't want to got to sleep. :eyes


----------



## SouthWest

I usually don't remember my dreams but I did this morning. In the dream I saw an old friend with her mates and I decided to hang out with them. They kept moving away from me and laughing, then one of them tried to tape my mouth shut, trying to get the others to help.

Moments before waking up I brushed them all aside and went on my way, refusing to be their whipping boy. It reminded me of some of the so-called friends I had that I'm better off without. I haven't given up on having friends, but not if it means being the butt of their jokes.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

I dreamt that I was chased by someone, so I tried firing a kamehameha at that person. Then suddenly I was getting laid, in the middle of it I walked out of the room and tried to fire a kamehameha again. It was a strange dream.


----------



## PrincessV

I had such a weird dream. I had a dream my right leg had a mushroom fungus attached to it. It was white... and it eventually turned black. 

My interpretation is that my soul has been rebirthed or awakened into darkness. Lmfao. It also means I'm in conflict with my morals and desires, and that what I'm doing is a conscious decision.


----------



## PrincessV

Dreamy1111 said:


> You're not going to believe this dream because when I awoke from it I just shook my head. Had to do with the new world order and they were stepping up their level of trying to push their evil agenda. But people were revolting and it was awesome. There was a holographic movie playing in the sky and I said "they even have holographic movies". Weird! Been having weird dreams lately. Don't want to got to sleep.


Wow that's a crazy awesome dream! New world order huh... I can imagine the revolution now. -shudders-


----------



## SilentLyric

dream of holding hands with my gf.


----------



## PrincessV

This is the craziest, most detailed dream I've had in awhile.

In this dream. In summary. I had a boyfriend. I was at some mall... then it turned into a road trip with my boyfriend. In the car he started touching my neck and massaging me and it felt good... then I told him to watch where he's driving. We decided to sleep and we were in the car, we pulled over, and it was silent, I roll my chair back and lay down, sort of feeling the tension, hoping he would make a move... and then he reached out his arm and grabbed me. We started to do dirty things. Really dirty things. (I remember we were making out, he told me he couldn't believe I was inexperienced, it was so dramatic, our movements were fast and passionate _Staff edit - Removed._ Then we were in a hotel, he was tired of driving for the night, and we continued the naughtiness, I got on the bed, positioned myself for him. He tried, but I was too scared because I felt pain. He passed out on the bed out of exhaustion. I went to the bathroom and it was large and had weird containers and I peed in one of them, but I prob wasn't supposed to. In the back, there was like a factory/store. Then the next day, we were on the road again... and... we made a few stops, I started feeling uncomfortable in his presence, like I couldn't be myself, or I didn't measure up, I'm pretty sure I saw his ex girlfriend... his family and us were on a road trip vacation. While we were in the car driving, just him and me, he tells me in a sulking way about the trip... I asked him how long it's been... as if I knew I didn't know and wanted to figure it out. He said, "3 months." I was shocked at how long it was. All of a sudden. Things went in slow motion and we were just about to go down a foresty hill and I heard him or someone say, "this is where I ****ed up." And then we were going down this hill in slow motion... and there were tree trunks in front of us, we hit them and kept going down some how. I ended up covering my face with my arms and I told my bf to do the same. "Cover your face so you don't get hurt!" We decided to pray... because we were in slow motion so we had time internally to do so... we grabbed hands and closed our eyes and I prayed, "God please help us land safely, and not spin, especially not on our back." "In Jesus name amen, In Jesus name amen!" Feeling a little hopeful, but then we crashed into a pool of water. I didn't expect it at all. In that moment I was so shocked and thought, "seriously? How could things get worst? What if I can't get out?!" Submerged in water the car was sinking and water filled the car immediately. I opened my eyes and unlocked the door and swam up, remembering hearing a story of how someone got dragged under by getting stuck. I swam up hoping I would make it. I did easily. My bf and me swam up at the same time. I felt so relieved... it was done! We're out of the car and now we're safe! We get out of the pond... I splash my face with the dirty water and all of a sudden... I see something muggy and dark green in the water. It was a crocodile. I freaked out inside and couldn't believe this was happening. I began running. We were in the wilderness and a large secluded open field. I had to jump over deep ditches of water that were about 15 feet wide, and I thought I could barely make it, but I somehow did. I hear my bf in the background yelling, "don't you bother her!" And I could of sworn he was throwing sticks to try and rouse the alligator. Then another alligator appeared near him... I wondered why he didn't run before. Apparently this particular alligator was only chasing me... and my footsteps were clumsy and slipping, I was slow and trying my best to keep going, faster.... faster... I can't let the crocodile catch up to me!! I turned around and saw the crocodile right behind me, about 3 or 4 feet away, and I panicked inside, feeling hopeless and confused on how fast it was. I woke up. My heart pounding and me being bewildered.

Hehehe I got really descriptive on some parts. Oh well. (Don't judge me!!) I wanted to continue the dream but I was so bewildered when I woke up that I just said forget it.


----------



## relm1

I had a dream within a dream a few nights ago! It was so bizarre. In my dream, I woke up, had breakfast and got to work. I noticed my bathroom was strangely different and didn't know why. Then I woke up and thought "ah ha, that was just a dream so that's why my bathroom looked different". I had breakfast, then got to work. Then I woke up for real.


----------



## Kevin001

@PrincessV why can't I dream like this? :crying:


----------



## PrincessV

Kevin001 said:


> @*PrincessV* why can't I dream like this? :crying:


You want to dream about crocodiles chasing after you to your death? Okay >


----------



## Kevin001

PrincessV said:


> You want to dream about crocodiles chasing after you to your death? Okay >


I need excitement, I want big dreams like that.


----------



## The Library of Emma

^previous posts^ 

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....notjudgingnotjudgingnotjudging... XD

i had another "bad driving dream." i was driving in the dark but the space for my feet and the pedals was so limited i drove insanely bad. one wheel was off the road half the time. terrifying but i kept going, couldn't stop even when i pressed on the brakes.

at a few points i've driven when i was overtired and really shouldn't have been (nothing major but not something i want to do again, i want to be sharp when i drive...) i think my brain is berating me for it.


----------



## Virgo

When I first started antidepressants, I had some INSANELY crazy, long, detailed dreams. Unfortunately I think I've become tolerant to it, since those dreams don't come back.

I vaguely remember the dream I had last night. It was about my ex best friend I stopped talking to when I was 16 or so. Gosh I still think about her sometimes, I miss her. My redhead.  She moved away a long time ago and we had a fight because she was visiting and I couldn't see her. What a shame. I'll never ever ever forget my friendship with that girl.

Anyway it was Christmas or something and I was building my real-life house like it was the sims LOL. And I was taking these really goddamn gorgeous scenic winter pictures of the house with snow and all. And she came up here to visit from 14hrs away. Then it was spring somehow and I was gardening which I never did before in my life, btw. I planted like, over 100+ flowers all around the IRL sims house for some reason. And I was busy all day doing that and bike riding. When I came back my house, she was there, and she was really mad at me because I was gone all day. I left the room and talked to my dad about it. He said he understood I was busy, but that my best friend was very sad. I was so confused, I didn't understand why she was sad. I MEAN SHEESH I WAS PLANTING FLOWERS AROUND MY SIMS HOUSE FFS, GOD DAMN

Anyway. I returned to her and tried to make amends. She was really reluctant but I could feel her warming up to me and wanting to forgive me. Her sister was there visiting too. I always thought that girl was freakin' annoying. Not to mention a guy that I liked, was in love with her for years. I think he was in the dream too. Well either way, it was all very traumatic.


----------



## KelsKels

I think the last dream I remembered had to do with graduating high school. Which happened 5 years ago but I still constantly dream about it.


----------



## ironjellyfish

I dreamt I was an adult and a kid at the same time [and maybe that actually _is_ what I am within myself] sitting with my father and he was embracing me as we watched some people doing something interesting [I can't remember what exactly]. The connection was very nice and seemed so normal, I could feel the love. I'd never actually felt that between my father and I in real life, and as I was waking tears started coming into my eyes as I realized, it was only a dream. :cry


----------



## 806210

I had a dream a few nights ago that my dad and I were having a fire in our backyard. Dad went behind the shed to get some wood and he ran away cause he found a baby! I told him to go help it but he said no so I ran inside crying. Then he came in and told me the baby was dead... pretty glad I woke up from that one


----------



## Dissipated

Whenever i'm running away from something/someone i can't run fast at all ,it's like i'm in slowmotion but the person chasing me runs normal so basically i die everytime when i have a dream like this.Does anyone else experience this as well in their dreams?


----------



## Merkurial

It was a very strange dream:laugh: I was the main character from the game "BloodRayne" and I fought with many scary monsters :O


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was weird. I think I won some sort of competition where I could have the highest floor of a motel to myself for a few minutes so I could look at the ceiling, which was sort of like this, but with green/blue where the glass is:








and so I could go and stand in the elevator (there wasn't enough time for it to move). I took a photo of my room, and then my time alone ended and a black cage thing came down from the ceiling and my dream changed.

After that, my parents took me to a lawyer so she could babysit me in her office (I don't know why) and she didn't seem like a very nice person. She opened a bag of chocolates and gave me one and said my parents gave them to her.


----------



## Taaylah

I was lying in bed in the dark, home alone, somewhere between consciousness and sleep, when I heard a man pounding on my front door, telling me to let him in. Then I heard deep, maniacal, distorted laughter coming from somewhere inside my house, like the stereotypical laugh a devil or demon would have in a movie. 

I know scientists say that dreams are meaningless, that they're just the random firing of neurons in your brain, but this one makes sense. The man pounding on the door to let him in is the guy I was seeing. I was too closed off, didn't let him get close, wouldn't let him in even though he desperately wanted me to. It could also be taken in a more general sense, since I keep everyone equally at bay. They're pounding on the door wanting me to open up, but I'm trapped in the house with my demons, unable to get out of bed.


----------



## naes

relm1 said:


> I had a dream within a dream a few nights ago! It was so bizarre. In my dream, I woke up, had breakfast and got to work. I noticed my bathroom was strangely different and didn't know why. Then I woke up and thought "ah ha, that was just a dream so that's why my bathroom looked different". I had breakfast, then got to work. Then I woke up for real.


Sounds like you have the capability to lucid dream if you can realize you are dreaming in a dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was going to get a lamb as a pet, and it was gong to stay little and live in my house like a dog or cat. I stood in front of them to choose one, and a brown one like this one but nicer looking, fluffier and with a smile walked over to me, so I was going to get her:








I was thinking about how good it was going to be to have a pet lamb, and then when we were going to go and get her, my dog had to go to the vet because he suddenly got a problem with both of his knees, so I missed out on my lamb, and I was sad.

I don't know why I dreamt it.


----------



## relm1

naes said:


> Sounds like you have the capability to lucid dream if you can realize you are dreaming in a dream.


Yes, I frequently have lucid dreams. Last night was one. The dream was exceedingly mundane...but I was able to steer it.


----------



## naes

relm1 said:


> Yes, I frequently have lucid dreams. Last night was one. The dream was exceedingly mundane...but I was able to steer it.


Did you practice to be able to lucid dream?


----------



## relm1

naes said:


> Did you practice to be able to lucid dream?


No, I am a poor sleeper and have had years of insomnia. I realized over the years that I have three dream periods per night and as long as I get those periods of dreams, I feel well rested. Basically, the circadian rhythm so for me dreams happen at midnight, 2 am, and 4:30 am. The rest of the night, I can't sleep. So those three dream periods are light sleep where I am very tired from not sleeping so I get into a sort of half sleep mode where I am dreaming (so full REM) but still half awake and this is where I have lucid dreams. I can go deeper in the dream or further from the REM sleep towards being awake. Some of these dreams don't last long but I had three dreams last night. One thing that is interesting to me that I realized last night was we seem to have a separate set of memory for dreaming than for being awake. For example, last night, during one of these dreams, I dreamt that I had switched my car for a large pick up truck. Don't ask me why. The pick up truck was very hard to drive and would take almost my full strength to get it to stop so I was constantly almost in wrecks. I never had this dream before, never had the desire for the car, but in the dream, I recalled thinking "I hope the truck behaves better this time than last time where it almost killed me." I thought it was odd when I was awake that I had a memory of driving that car previously in the dream but had never had this dream before. I also have found that dreams are extremely easy to get distracted in so during lucid dreaming you have to keep reinforcing the narrative you are trying to create because of the non stop random elements that interfere. Dreaming is a little bit like channel surfing. You can't really decide what you want to watch so you flip scenes and vignettes every few seconds but then we'll apply a general pattern narrative in an effort to give the scenes some sense of flow.


----------



## naes

relm1 said:


> No, I am a poor sleeper and have had years of insomnia. I realized over the years that I have three dream periods per night and as long as I get those periods of dreams, I feel well rested. Basically, the circadian rhythm so for me dreams happen at midnight, 2 am, and 4:30 am. The rest of the night, I can't sleep. So those three dream periods are light sleep where I am very tired from not sleeping so I get into a sort of half sleep mode where I am dreaming (so full REM) but still half awake and this is where I have lucid dreams. I can go deeper in the dream or further from the REM sleep towards being awake. Some of these dreams don't last long but I had three dreams last night. One thing that is interesting to me that I realized last night was we seem to have a separate set of memory for dreaming than for being awake. For example, last night, during one of these dreams, I dreamt that I had switched my car for a large pick up truck. Don't ask me why. The pick up truck was very hard to drive and would take almost my full strength to get it to stop so I was constantly almost in wrecks. I never had this dream before, never had the desire for the car, but in the dream, I recalled thinking "I hope the truck behaves better this time than last time where it almost killed me." I thought it was odd when I was awake that I had a memory of driving that car previously in the dream but had never had this dream before. I also have found that dreams are extremely easy to get distracted in so during lucid dreaming you have to keep reinforcing the narrative you are trying to create because of the non stop random elements that interfere. Dreaming is a little bit like channel surfing. You can't really decide what you want to watch so you flip scenes and vignettes every few seconds but then we'll apply a general pattern narrative in an effort to give the scenes some sense of flow.


Sounds like it sucks :/


----------



## Kevin001

I barely remember. It was last night.....all I remember is that I got a certain position at work that I wasn't even qualified for.


----------



## noydb

I got out of the shower only to be greeted by a huge, disgusting-looking bug that had somehow punched a hole through the bathroom wall.


----------



## Taaylah

Two strangers were laying in lawn chairs in my backyard. I asked them what they wanted, and they didn't answer. As I got closer I saw that they were store mannequins, dressed in bathing suits, sunglasses and hats. They each had their arms out with a cell phone in hand. My phone chimed from a new text. It was from them. I could barely make out what the messages said, because they were using symbols like dollar signs and parenthesis for every letter. They were starting to make me feel uneasy, especially since I was home alone, so I went back inside and locked the door.


----------



## Tetragammon

I had an interesting one the other night. Myself and this other person had a mild form of telekinesis, being able to affect things with our minds. And the main way we used this was to grasp the fabric of reality itself and "tear" it open, which created a portal to a parallel universe. If we just did the tear normally it would lead to a universe almost identical to our own -- only very slightly changed. To get to a much different universe we had to do some strange ritual requiring a bunch of random stuff. The first time we performed the ritual, we ended up in a strange universe where all animals were sentient so they could talk and lived basically like humans do in this one. But that creeped us out so we did the ritual again, and ended up in a universe where humanity had attained the technology required for space exploration much, much earlier. We looked into the sky and saw vast fleets of spaceships, docked at hundreds of "ports" in the upper atmosphere. And then we rode one into space and saw some really beautiful vistas. And that's about all I could remember.


----------



## tehuti88

I had some kind of large cyst on top of my head, closer to the left side, and I pressed on it since I was kind of scared to squeeze it. A large amount of pus came out, along with gray fragments of what looked to be some sort of parasitic larva. :afr I was so horrified and repelled (though somehow I'd suspected it was a larva that had caused this), but started to squeeze harder to try to get everything out. More pus and blood came out, then I pressed harder and it squirted out liquid. ;_; I kept wondering if it was finally empty but more stuff kept coming out--not nightmarishly huge amounts of stuff, but still, it was so gross, and I was worried that I hadn't gotten the entire larva out. The cyst wasn't gigantic either, but it was bright red and swollen and had a hole in the middle where all this stuff had emptied out (it was like there was no hair over it, though I didn't have a bald spot), plus it really hurt. (I can feel pain in dreams.)

I awoke without any pain, but God, was that disturbing.

The night before this I dreamt I was at home with my parents and some other people seemed to be around, and my uncle Rocky seemed to be staying in the garage or something, and I knew my dad (his brother) wouldn't be happy since Rocky is a troublemaker. It was summer in this dream, BTW. We were trying to figure out how to break this news to Dad when he came and stood at the end of the hallway and said something to us, then said something else, except the second thing he said was just this entire paragraph of gibberish. Startled, I looked at him, and studied his face when he turned his head. I saw one side of it was drooping.  I turned to my mother, who was in the dining room, and yelled, "MA! Call 911! Stroke!" I don't recall if she ever did, but this was a good idea in the dream, since in dreams I always, ALWAYS, have trouble calling 911. (You can almost never read the same thing twice in a dream, this is why.) I was wondering about what we should do to care for Dad until the ambulance came...but as the dream went on it's like he recovered from the stroke and was normal again, so maybe it was just a small one, but still I was anxious and really worried.

Of course when I awoke from that dream, I was upset.

I also had a short dream while dozing on the couch that I smelled something really bad, and I stood up, and suddenly there was a toilet built into the couch. :um This was normal in the dream, but the smell was not. I peered into the toilet bowl and saw that it was stained. I turned to my mother, sitting nearby, and said, "I think maybe we need to clean the toilet."

When I awoke from this dream, I got up and went into the kitchen and was struck by the smell and realized it was from our garbage being bagged up and removed (for some reason it always has this awful smell like a small animal decaying when it reaches the end of the week, so we take it out to the porch ops )...I guess the smell invaded my dream.

The night before THAT (I think), while dozing on the couch, I had a weird dream inspired by an episode of a crime show (_Dateline_?) that was airing as I slept, about an unfinished movie called _Midnight Rider_ and a trainwreck...my brain was COMPLETELY misinterpreting the narrative, so it turned out much weirder than the actual case. There was a bit more detail to that one though, so maybe I'll describe it later.

(Not proofed.)


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> The night before THAT (I think), while dozing on the couch, I had a weird dream inspired by an episode of a crime show (_Dateline_?) that was airing as I slept, about an unfinished movie called _Midnight Rider_ and a trainwreck...my brain was COMPLETELY misinterpreting the narrative, so it turned out much weirder than the actual case. There was a bit more detail to that one though, so maybe I'll describe it later.


Okay. So this show (I don't think it was _Dateline_ after all; maybe _20/20_?) covered a train accident that occurred on the set of a movie called _Midnight Rider_ (read more here). This happened back in 2014 but my parents and I had never heard of it so were surprised. It was also a lot different from most of the stuff we see on this type of show so it was rather interesting, and I was a bit disappointed to miss the beginning.

Anyway, I slept through the first 15 minutes or so when they set up the entire story, including I guess a brief explanation of the movie, a description of how a hospital bed was set up on this railroad bridge, and how the crew and cast fled as a train unexpectedly plowed through and killed one of them. I must have been only half asleep as I was hearing much of what was going on, but just asleep enough that my brain turned this into a dream and really misinterpreted a lot of what I heard, probably because I wasn't watching the program and needed to substitute made-up images.

In my dream, I knew there was something about a movie being made, but that didn't seem to be the main focus of the story at first. There was a man and a woman apparently staying at a small bed-and-breakfast or some other such place which was located on or right near a bridge. I was really confused by this--how could it be ON a bridge? Where would there even be room? In the dream, my mother was confused too, so I looked it up on the Internet and came across a photo of the bridge in question. "Oh, I guess this explains it," I said, and showed her the photo. It wasn't a railroad bridge, but some sort of rough Medieval structure, a very high stone arch (not an arch of stone, but an arch made out of lots of stones), and VERY wide--not wider than it was long, but wide enough that actual cottages were scattered around across its top, which was a swath of grassy/mossy ground. (It was a photo, but kind of like I started out with a side view and then moved upward to an aerial view--maybe I looked at two photos?) There were no tracks on it, but that didn't seem to matter in my dream.

So in effect, a bridge wide enough for people to live on it. It looked like something in the UK or elsewhere in Europe, not the US. (The real bridge was in Georgia.)

So, okay--that explained why there would be a _bed_ atop this bridge. Anyway, a man and a woman were staying in one of these cottages like on a vacation, or maybe they were part of the filming crew that showed up later in the dream. I envisioned the interior of the cottage and it was small and dark and there was this little bed. And then the train was coming, and the narrator described how the woman was trying to _move the bed from the tracks_, and as she did, she was hit and killed by the train.

I spent a good deal of the dream trying to wrap my brain around this. Why on Earth would somebody be trying to move a stupid bed when a train was coming?? Why didn't she just run? It made no sense. I couldn't figure it out at all, and that really bothered me.

The narrator said something like, "Watch this dramatic footage as the cast and crew try to escape the approaching train," and in my dream, I saw a large black old-fashioned train slowly (or in slow motion?) moving across what seemed to be the surface of a lake or ocean (no land visible in the background), approaching the camera at an angle from the left. I have no idea why it was now on the water, but it made sense in the dream. I think the narrator made mention of either the bed or "trestle" (apparently that's what this type of bridge is called, but I don't really understand the terminology), which my brain interpreted as the platform where the train arrives. I saw more slow-motion(?) footage of the movie cast (on the right, close to the camera) turning and running, and they were all dressed up like they were from the 1800s or something--I recall one woman in a black Victorian dress and what looked like a bonnet or something. I thought of that country song about a big black train or whatever ("Long Black Train" by Josh Turner, I believe), and thought that maybe this movie was inspired by that song. The scenery was really quite beautiful, this vast shining water, misty/foggy sky (it seemed to blend into the water, so maybe that's why land wasn't visible?), huge black train, and people in their costumes, even though a deadly accident was occurring.

This was around the point I awoke in time for the narrator to describe how the news of the accident spread, and somebody who worked on the show _The Vampire Diaries_, I believe, was mentioned, and that was what tipped me off that this was something recent, not something older, since the mention of _Midnight Rider_ made me think this had happened back in the '60s-'70s. I even asked my Dad, "Wasn't there already a movie called _Midnight Rider_?" He said no, but there was a song. I think I was mixing this up with _Midnight Cowboy_ and _Easy Rider_ or something, I don't know. (I've never seen any of these movies, haven't ever even heard the song "Midnight Rider," except for a portion that was covered in a car commercial.)

I then sat and watched the rest of the program and was amazed by just how much my half-sleeping brain had mangled the real story. :wtf But at least I hadn't been wrong on one detail--the crew really did try to remove the bed from the tracks as the train was bearing down on them.

(Not proofed, maybe later.)


----------



## sad1231234

I had a dream where i was attacking random people with a blanket... LOL


----------



## tehuti88

Okay, now a dream I had while dozing in the bathtub yesterday.

I was sitting on my bed with my dad standing nearby (odd), and there was this tray sitting on the bed in front of me, and I think there was a bowl of some kind of soup or other food on it (not sure, but there was something there). Cosmas appeared on the bed to my left and approached the bowl, curious about its contents. I think he sniffed them, and I wondered if he'd take a taste, but then he pulled his head back, not interested anymore.

"Don't want any, Little Guy?" I said, or something like that.

I made him talk (I do this often with animals, especially pets, by assigning them a funny voice and speaking their thoughts/reactions out loud), replying with, "No thank you, I'll just sit away over here," or something like that, to indicate that he really didn't like what he'd just checked out, but was too polite to really express his disgust. I made his voice higher pitched, softer and more feminine than usual (I always expressed him with a rather feminine voice, since he was a pretty feminine cat), so it was kind of funny, and that, combined with his aloof but polite reaction, made Dad and me laugh.

I reached out and petted the top of Coz's head and scratched his cheek and chin. And then I started to get this odd feeling that I can't recall well anymore...but I think I was feeling like I missed doing this, like I hadn't done it in a long time, and why was that? I always loved petting Coz and joking around with him, so why would it be something I hadn't done in a long time? And then it occurred to me...it was autumn, nearly winter...and Coz had been dead since early summer. He wasn't here anymore. Hadn't been for a long time.

When I remembered this, I was suddenly flooded with grief, but here he was, right here in front of me, and so I quickly wrapped my arms around him and pressed my cheek against his head and petted the long soft fur on his back, the fur I missed so much, the fur I wished I'd been able to pet as we brought his body home from the vet after they euthanized him in June (he actually stopped breathing just before they could do so). I held him so tight, and started to cry. It felt so real. At first I thought it was, even though I had no explanation for why he was there...I knew he wasn't back from the dead, I knew I had to hug him right there and then while I had the chance, before he went away again. But then I realized it was only a dream. Still...I forced myself to hold on, and he was still there, and I was still hugging and petting him. And I listened and I heard his loud purr near my ear. It felt so good to hold him again, to pet his soft fur, to hear his purr. I knew it was only a dream but it felt so real.

Then I started to feel the bath water around me, and the feeling of Coz in my arms faded and he wasn't there anymore and the dream was over and I was awake. I started crying for real and wished I could have kept holding him, wished that it had been real, wished that he was still here. :crying:

...

This hits me hard (I'm crying again as I type this)...because I've had very few dreams about Coz since his death, and most of them have been very vague and/or he's still been sick in them (he was very sick in his last few weeks, I believe he was experiencing heart failure but I didn't know that at the time), and considering the flurry of dreams I had after our previous cat, Pepper, died, this has made me feel very saddened and discouraged. Where are all the dreams I should have had to fill in the hole he left? I felt like he just moved on without me and forgot I exist. It's been months since he died and still every night I go to say goodnight to him and previous cats at the front door, and I kiss my finger and imagine placing it before his nose (he would always sniff it...I called this a nose kiss), and imagine myself petting his back and rubbing his chin (sometimes he'd pester me for chin rubs and I'd ignore him, I wish so much I'd rubbed his chin more  )...and I ask him to watch over us, to play with Sassy (our current cat) in her dreams, to leave a little bit of himself here behind with me and not just fade away like he never was, and I say that I hope he's happy and healthy now but I also hope he can still feel me loving him and that he doesn't forget about me. And I end up in tears and keep asking to be able to hold and pet him again and hear his purr, even if it's only in a dream. But for the most part, the dreams just won't come.

I did have three very small bits of dreams where he seemed healthy...in one he was hiding under the end table, peering out at me as if playing hide-and-seek like he sometimes did...in another, he and Sassy were playing...in a third, he was sleeping in my window with Sassy...the two of them never slept together in the window like that, that was his spot only (he lay there, and purred for me one last time, the day he died), so that dream in particular meant a lot to me. The previous night was the only night Sassy had ever slept in that window (IRL) so far. And not long afterward I found one of Coz's whiskers on my windowsill. I didn't remember it being there before.

But I had no dreams where he was healthy and happy and I held and petted him and heard him purr, until this dream. So it meant a lot to me to have this dream, even though it was so short and my memory of it has faded and I wish I could dream this every night, because I miss him so much and I wish we'd had more time together and I wish I had loved him more. :crying:

(Not proofed.)


----------



## sad1231234

tehuti88 said:


> Okay, now a dream I had while dozing in the bathtub yesterday.
> 
> I was sitting on my bed with my dad standing nearby (odd), and there was this tray sitting on the bed in front of me, and I think there was a bowl of some kind of soup or other food on it (not sure, but there was something there). Cosmas appeared on the bed to my left and approached the bowl, curious about its contents. I think he sniffed them, and I wondered if he'd take a taste, but then he pulled his head back, not interested anymore.
> 
> "Don't want any, Little Guy?" I said, or something like that.
> 
> I made him talk (I do this often with animals, especially pets, by assigning them a funny voice and speaking their thoughts/reactions out loud), replying with, "No thank you, I'll just sit away over here," or something like that, to indicate that he really didn't like what he'd just checked out, but was too polite to really express his disgust. I made his voice higher pitched, softer and more feminine than usual (I always expressed him with a rather feminine voice, since he was a pretty feminine cat), so it was kind of funny, and that, combined with his aloof but polite reaction, made Dad and me laugh.
> 
> I reached out and petted the top of Coz's head and scratched his cheek and chin. And then I started to get this odd feeling that I can't recall well anymore...but I think I was feeling like I missed doing this, like I hadn't done it in a long time, and why was that? I always loved petting Coz and joking around with him, so why would it be something I hadn't done in a long time? And then it occurred to me...it was autumn, nearly winter...and Coz had been dead since early summer. He wasn't here anymore. Hadn't been for a long time.
> 
> When I remembered this, I was suddenly flooded with grief, but here he was, right here in front of me, and so I quickly wrapped my arms around him and pressed my cheek against his head and petted the long soft fur on his back, the fur I missed so much, the fur I wished I'd been able to pet as we brought his body home from the vet after they euthanized him in June (he actually stopped breathing just before they could do so). I held him so tight, and started to cry. It felt so real. At first I thought it was, even though I had no explanation for why he was there...I knew he wasn't back from the dead, I knew I had to hug him right there and then while I had the chance, before he went away again. But then I realized it was only a dream. Still...I forced myself to hold on, and he was still there, and I was still hugging and petting him. And I listened and I heard his loud purr near my ear. It felt so good to hold him again, to pet his soft fur, to hear his purr. I knew it was only a dream but it felt so real.
> 
> Then I started to feel the bath water around me, and the feeling of Coz in my arms faded and he wasn't there anymore and the dream was over and I was awake. I started crying for real and wished I could have kept holding him, wished that it had been real, wished that he was still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> This hits me hard (I'm crying again as I type this)...because I've had very few dreams about Coz since his death, and most of them have been very vague and/or he's still been sick in them (he was very sick in his last few weeks, I believe he was experiencing heart failure but I didn't know that at the time), and considering the flurry of dreams I had after our previous cat, Pepper, died, this has made me feel very saddened and discouraged. Where are all the dreams I should have had to fill in the hole he left? I felt like he just moved on without me and forgot I exist. It's been months since he died and still every night I go to say goodnight to him and previous cats at the front door, and I kiss my finger and imagine placing it before his nose (he would always sniff it...I called this a nose kiss), and imagine myself petting his back and rubbing his chin (sometimes he'd pester me for chin rubs and I'd ignore him, I wish so much I'd rubbed his chin more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...and I ask him to watch over us, to play with Sassy (our current cat) in her dreams, to leave a little bit of himself here behind with me and not just fade away like he never was, and I say that I hope he's happy and healthy now but I also hope he can still feel me loving him and that he doesn't forget about me. And I end up in tears and keep asking to be able to hold and pet him again and hear his purr, even if it's only in a dream. But for the most part, the dreams just won't come.
> 
> I did have three very small bits of dreams where he seemed healthy...in one he was hiding under the end table, peering out at me as if playing hide-and-seek like he sometimes did...in another, he and Sassy were playing...in a third, he was sleeping in my window with Sassy...the two of them never slept together in the window like that, that was his spot only (he lay there, and purred for me one last time, the day he died), so that dream in particular meant a lot to me. The previous night was the only night Sassy had ever slept in that window (IRL) so far. And not long afterward I found one of Coz's whiskers on my windowsill. I didn't remember it being there before.
> 
> But I had no dreams where he was healthy and happy and I held and petted him and heard him purr, until this dream. So it meant a lot to me to have this dream, even though it was so short and my memory of it has faded and I wish I could dream this every night, because I miss him so much and I wish we'd had more time together and I wish I had loved him more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not proofed.)


Thats sad


----------



## Memories of Silence

In one of the last dreams I remember properly, I put my laptop underwater to take a photo of a dead bird that was floating on the water. I don't know why I would try to take a photo with my laptop, why I would even think of putting it in water or why I wanted a photo of a dead bird.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was on a train and someone sitting behind me stapled my ear. I picked him up and he shrank into the size of a toddler, and then I threw him onto the platform at the next station the train stopped at.


----------



## butterskenny

I was in a spaceship very similar to the Enterprise, but it was very dark. I had a crew with me and we all were holding flashlights and guns very closely to ourselves. As we kept still and quiet in the ship, I signaled the team to move out. When we left the spaceship and saw were we landed, we were utterly confused. There was an abandoned amusement park and it was strangely monochrome except for this green slime splattered all over the place. As we kept looking around, we finally split up to cover more ground. We all agreed to come back in 5 minutes, so we left and kept our guards up. The view in the direction I got to cover was foggy and hard to see. Everything was covered in green slime and I started to feel uneasy. As I went back after five minutes and finding nothing interesting, I notice none of my team members are back and I start to panic. I run around to find them, but all I find are their gear and weaponry. I found a new trail of fresh slime on the way to my last comrade's trail and follow the green ooze. I wasn't sure what I'd run into, but whatever it was, was taking my teammates away and I had to stop it. As I finally find the place the creature is at, I'm terrified. It's a circus tent with old clown paintings laying all over the place and covered in slime. It disgusted me and frightened me at the same time, but I kept moving forward. As I enter the tent, I see my former teammates being slowly mutated into giant bug people. I freak out and run away, but they hear me and chase me to the ship. I have no choice but to shoot my own teammates as I run for my life. As this chase happens, the whole planet starts to fall apart and crumble beneath my feet. Trees once tall start to fall down below my feet and I jump on top of them to avoid being sucked into the giant sinkhole. Reaching the ship, I close the doors and get it back and running again and fly off from the planet. I miss my teammates, but in the end I was never turned into a bug and survived. Then, I woke up.


----------



## TheLastShy

I was talking with a hot as feck girl in a bus and somewhat managed to get her number. I lost 1 bus point just to get her number. She already had a paper with her number but took a while to find it. When I left the bus at first I thought I was near home, but I walked around and the place changed so fast I got lost and had no idea of where I was anymore. I also lost her number and had the disgust to wake up and realize it was just a dream.


----------



## tea111red

i had a dream i was pregnant or had a child or whatever, lol. :eek i think watching this show where a lot of the patients in the ER were pregnant/had a baby not long before i went to sleep probably played a role in me dreaming this...


----------



## The Library of Emma

I had a *sickening dream* this morning, right before waking up. felt so real. there was the same guy in it as the last one i posted :/ The past few weeks i have haphazardly been attempting to run into him when the schoolbus drops him off at the corner up the street. I've only seen him once, and it was 'hi' and i couldn't think of word to say. i thought if it happened again i might have more of a chance to say something, but that hasn't happened, and i've started to feel pretty stupid about it. I used to do this kind of thing with a friend when i was younger because she was so dodgy...

So in this dream, i'm out in my neighborhood and i think i'm waiting for this guy to show up, but it takes so long, i fall asleep. Luckily, i have a (partially deflated) air mattress with me, and i take a nap at the side of the road. Although i fall asleep at the side of the road near their property, i wake up in the middle of their driveway. His family appears and his mother threatens to put a restraining order on me unless i stay at least 300 feet away from him at all times. I remember that i kept trying to explain that i hadn't meant to be in their driveway, and that really i didn't mean any harm, but they didn't listen to me.

even after i woke up, i felt afraid and guilty, like it was something that had actually happened. It's been bothering me all day.

i told my neighbor a little about it when i was talking to her earlier, just because it really has been bothering me so much, and she said she hoped it didn't put me off of trying to talk with him, but i think i will be staying THE HECK AWAY FROM HIM. o_o


----------



## The Library of Emma

Taaylah said:


> I know scientists say that dreams are meaningless, that they're just the random firing of neurons in your brain, but this one makes sense. The man pounding on the door to let him in is the guy I was seeing. I was too closed off, didn't let him get close, wouldn't let him in even though he desperately wanted me to. It could also be taken in a more general sense, since I keep everyone equally at bay. They're pounding on the door wanting me to open up, but I'm trapped in the house with my demons, unable to get out of bed.


i watched a (Nova?) special a while ago which stated that dreams were our brain's way of working through problems or preparing for likely scenarios in life [by conceptualizing], so i think at least some scientists must believe those neuron firings aren't random. Because i will completely agree with you, i have the most bizarre, random-sounding dreams but they almost always have a meaning if i look for it.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Dissipated said:


> Whenever i'm running away from something/someone i can't run fast at all ,it's like i'm in slowmotion but the person chasing me runs normal so basically i die everytime when i have a dream like this.Does anyone else experience this as well in their dreams?


I used to have these often, especially when i was younger.

dreams/nightmares


----------



## RestlessNative

The Library of Emma said:


> So in this dream, i'm out in my neighborhood and i think i'm waiting for this guy to show up, but it takes so long, i fall asleep. Luckily, i have a (partially deflated) air mattress with me, and i take a nap at the side of the road. Although i fall asleep at the side of the road near their property, i wake up in the middle of their driveway. His family appears and his mother threatens to put a restraining order on me unless i stay at least 300 feet away from him at all times. I remember that i kept trying to explain that i hadn't meant to be in their driveway, and that really i didn't mean any harm, but they didn't listen to me.
> 
> even after i woke up, i felt afraid and guilty, like it was something that had actually happened. It's been bothering me all day.
> 
> i told my neighbor a little about it when i was talking to her earlier, just because it really has been bothering me so much, and she said she hoped it didn't put me off of trying to talk with him, but i think i will be staying THE HECK AWAY FROM HIM. o_o


These are the kinds of dreams people have when the're worried or exited about something though. It's probably more prominent with people who suffer from anxiety.

I was very nervous about attending my first concert this year and during the months leading up to it I had dreams about it, that I turned up late for instance, or that I couldn't see, etc. Turned out to be the best night of my life.

Don't worry about it. When you obsess over something dreaming about it is almost inevitable. It's because this guy's important to you that you're worrying. The sooner you talk to him the sooner the worries leave your subconscious.


----------



## Mc Borg

I was hanging out with Joe Rogan and Joey Diaz (lol, I think I've been watching JRE too much). Anyway, as I was leaving they started to tear up and Rogan gave me the most intense loving hugs I've ever experienced (even in real life), like I only had a few days to live or something. Weird.


----------



## Crisigv

I was working at a new job in a clothing store. Except that no body seemed to remember that I was brand new and I wasn't receiving any training. I was being ignored the whole time. All I was doing was putting away clothing because I didn't know what else to do. It felt pretty real, being ignored and such.


----------



## NoEgo

Last night, I had a dream that I was in Arnold's room (Hey Arnold!) and I fought a horde of zombies.


----------



## Mc Borg

NoEgo said:


> Last night, I had a dream that I was in Arnold's room (Hey Arnold!) and I fought a horde of zombies.


Haha, awesome.


----------



## butterskenny

I had a dream where I was Professor Chaos/Butters from South Park and I went on a mission with Mysterion, but soon enough it got really weird to a point where it felt like an episode of the show. What happened was that when we were traveling to my secret lair, Mysterion showed up in front of it and asked me to help him out, so I did but reluctantly and we went off to find his sister who apparently had been kidnapped. When we went to the location we were supposed to arrive at, all of a sudden Mysterion disappeared and I had activated my powers to protect myself from clown bugs that came out of seemingly nowhere. 

Right before I fell asleep I was watching South Park, so this is probably why I had this dream.


----------



## NoEgo

butterskenny said:


> I had a dream where I was Professor Chaos/Butters from South Park and I went on a mission with Mysterion, but soon enough it got really weird to a point where it felt like an episode of the show. What happened was that when we were traveling to my secret lair, Mysterion showed up in front of it and asked me to help him out, so I did but reluctantly and we went off to find his sister who apparently had been kidnapped. When we went to the location we were supposed to arrive at, all of a sudden Mysterion disappeared and I had activated my powers to protect myself from clown bugs that came out of seemingly nowhere.
> 
> Right before I fell asleep I was watching South Park, so this is probably why I had this dream.


Did you shoot anyone in the d**k? 'Cause that's not cool.


----------



## butterskenny

NoEgo said:


> Did you shoot anyone in the d**k? 'Cause that's not cool.


Nah. It's a good thing I didn't fart on anyones balls either. The only things I used my powers on in the dream was just the clown bugs and some random objects laying around.


----------



## Virgo

I've been having repetitive nightmares of my dog, who passed away 5 months ago. I miss her every single day and have dreams about her often but lately it's been a lot. I think it's likely because I feel more vulnerable than usual so my subconscious takes this as an opportunity to attack me. I watched my baby girl running away being attacked by another dog and I couldn't move or do anything about it. The worst part is, somehow, I was telling the dog to attack my dog. Why the f***, I don't know. But as soon as the dog started to attack, I was screaming in terror and regret and begging the dog not to hurt my girl.

The other night I also had a nightmare that my dog came back from the dead. I was crying with pure joy and I was hugging and kissing her because I haven't seen her in so long and I missed her so much and it felt very real. However, I was also crying in pain because I knew deep down it wasn't real. I felt like I was physically crying in my sleep.


----------



## 552569

I had a dream the other night that my sister and I got married :lol We're close, but not that close! No idea man... I was so relieved when I woke up haha.


----------



## Serenixity

I had a fiance *sobs* and we were water skiing but with a surfboard instead of skis. Our friend was on another surfboard but he fell into the water and started yelling that he couldn't swim but then there were also sharks in the water that were swimming towards him so my fiance jumped in and swam towards our friend but yelled for me to go back to shore and get help because I was pregnant and had to make sure the baby didn't get hurt.

I tripped over all these other surfboards (?) in a hurry to get to shore and warn everyone and one girl bolted for them but two sharks that were waiting near the shore started following her too. The rest of us were a lot more hesitant to go in because of the sharks but after a bit of contemplating, me and another friend ran back for them too. The water disappeared and it was just sand and a confusing amount of jellyfish tentacles that we were jumping over and avoiding.

When we got to them, the friend that fell into the water was laying unconscious in the girl's lap with a huge shark bite in his leg, my fiance was tending to him and the girl that had bolted for them said that when she got to them, she panicked at how many sharks were surrounding them and unleashed her jellyfish tentacles (there was _a lot_), stinging the sharks away as well as accidentally stinging the bitten guy into unconsciousness.


----------



## kivi

I found colorful cute caterpillars and I tried to take care of them but for one day, I forgot them on random places, one inside of the metro for example and later, found out they're all dead . I felt so sad. Later, I prepared a presentation about them and presented it to some people (I can't remember who they were) and they liked it so much.


----------



## butterskenny

I had a dream last night where I was being kidnapped by Peridot from Steven Universe from my dark and abandoned version of my house. Once we got to my kitchen, everything got massive and huge like we shrank, but as soon as she took a break from keeping my captive in a butterfly net I snuck off to my dark and tense room to go on my laptop and write more of my story on google docs. I overheard her in the background angrily screaming and calling my name, but she never found me. :lol


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed this neighbor (that doesn't exist) asked me to watch their relative that had encephalitis and their pet whatever it was. it was a robot pet or something. i agreed, but then they wanted to take advantage of me and expected me to watch them longer w/o even getting paid. i thought, "uh......no." i don't get enough out of this to be doing this even longer and for free.


----------



## noydb

I like reading these as though they're actual things that happened rather than just dreams. 

Some guy I supposedly knew had inherited this massive mansion. He went off to get the keys while me and a friend decided to sneak in. Miraculously one of the doors was unlocked so we got in just as the guy returned. However, I woke up before I had the chance to see what it looked like inside.


----------



## Riff Raff

I LOVE dreams and dream interpretation and all of that.. and I have been at it for many years. 

I used too journal about the dreams I have at night very diligently and try to figure out what they all mean. 

So for many years I was really at it. I really did keep detailed journals of the dreams I have at night. 

But recently I have not been remembering the dreams I have at night > so I dont have anything to post about. 

BUT > now that I have read your post I am going to make an effort to get back into > trying to remember my dreams at night 
and maybe start to journal about them if and when I have time 

thank you for your post 
I like this subject


----------



## Memories of Silence

In my last dream, my left arm was stuck in the air and I had to walk around a shopping centre with my arm up because I couldn't put it back down. It was uncomfortable and would have made me look weird.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I pretty often have weird and/or downright spooky dreams, alongside a few nicer ones that probably used to be more common. The one last night stood out, though it didn't seem threatening like some. I was standing in pitch dark, in a vast paved space which seemed to be in some British suburban area. In the background was a large building which may have been a school, possibly a boarding school. To the left was a traditional-looking pub building with a sign that said Bybendum, and a wooden picnic table in front. There was a large group of children dressed in colourful clothes and anoraks who were performing some kind of dance, in total silence. I didn't notice any adults supervising them. Especially recently, I do get a sense of deja vu in some dreams, and the odd thing is that I had apparently seen this before, so moved around to view from a better angle. Then the children moved on, to do some unknown thing (trick and treating?) in the area, and I was sat at the table with an also unknown male. I often wear sheepskin boots outdoors, and because it was apparently a cold winter night, it's also weird that my boots were taken off under the table. I was chatting, and am pretty sure that Brexit was mentioned, before I woke up


----------



## butterskenny

I had a nightmare. 

I was stuck in a powerplant with wires surrounding me all over and I couldn't move. I was forced to watch a screen with a bunch of people messaging me all at once and I felt myself drench in sweat. I wasn't allowed to answer any of the messages and the computers answered for me, but with words that I would never use. People started messaging me less and less and I felt more relieved, but sad that people I love left me because the replies they got weren't mine, but they believed they were.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was part of a small gorilla resistance fighting an alien invasion while dealing an old friend who was military but had become a ******* arms dealer as a result of the chaos the alien invasion had afforded


----------



## db09striker

For the past 10 nights I have had pretty vivid dreams always involving people I knew in the past.

I don't know why I am suddenly having such dreams. They are intense and clear and I remember them when I wake up.

Last night I think I had a few separate stories come up......the one I can remember now is that I was hanging around with an ex girlfriend from years ago and her boyfriend, they had had a baby and I was trying to check in-case it might be mine.


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream that I upset The Big Show and he chases me around a shopping centre


----------



## Innerwolf

Last night I was locked in an apartment fighting off zombies with Drake Bell.


----------



## udit thakur

hbk4894 said:


> Had a dream that I upset The Big Show and he chases me around a shopping centre


lol now u should befriend him by giving him a lollipop


----------



## Tokztero

Had a dream where I met my co-worker's hot wife.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Last night I dreamed there was a sort of pool party in my backyard. There was a boy there, about ten or eleven, and, i think jokingly, i pushed him into the shallow end. He hit his back against the floor and i knew he was paralyzed. I immediately jumped in after him, and pulled him out of the water. As i climbed out of the pool with him i think i may have yelled for someone to call an ambulance.

I remember sitting and holding him in the screened porch, and stroking his hair, and i might have been talking softly, waiting for someone to come. The medics finally came and took him but i knew he would be quadriplegic for the rest of his life. There was no guilt that i had caused this, which in retrospect would have made much more sense. Instead, there was a certain feeling of competence, as if i knew i'd done the right thing when i pulled him out and told someone to call for the ambulance. Also, intense sadness that such a horrific thing had happened.

The sadness was hard to shake. That dream is still on my mind.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I forgot about the two kitties for which I was watching and they almost thirsted to death in kennels. Suffice it to say, I did not like this dream.


----------



## Kevin001

I was shooting hoops with a cousin and he shot and missed the goal. He broke a window and we were freaking out. That is all I remember.


----------



## Th3Exile

I cant tell you what my last dream was, or even when it was... I lay in bed, I black out for a fraction of a second and i wake up in early daylight; put this on repeat for the last few years and everyday will seem like the last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife

a wet dream.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gtanil

I was standing in the middle of a room. The walls were shiny white. I had a Glock in my right hand and a Third Reich Coin from 1939 in my left hand. The room itself had no door so I was trapped. I couldn't control anything, it felt like I was in a cage. I turn the silver coin in my hand and inspect the swastika with the Reich Adler. My voice was cracking and it hurt but I managed to say "I die.". I turn the coin and look at the face of Paul von Hindenburg. Again, I speak but say "I live." this time. I switch off the safety from the Glock and make sure that there's a bullet in the chamber. Unwillingly, I put the gun at my head and struggle as my left hand moves on it's own. The coin spins in the air and lands perfectly in my hand. I'm holding the coin in a tight fist and I decide if I should open my hand. A voice behind me says "Don't do it.". The voice sounds familiar (A person I HATE.) and I'm struck with sudden anger and just open my fist to reveal the head of Paul von Hindenburg. I get furious and throw the coin to the ground and my right point finger just pulls the trigger. That's when I hear the click off the gun. I take the magazine out and see that there's no bullets inside.


----------



## HenDoggy

shirayuki said:


> I was part of Battle Royal game. If you've seen the movie you know what I'm talking about. :afr


That's cool dream! So we're u the last survivor?


----------



## Paperback Writer

The sound of the toilet being flushed scared me. I was at my Gran’s house and the two of us were standing in the kitchen. There shouldn’t have been anyone else in the house.

I ran along the corridor to the bathroom and tried to open the door. It pushed open a crack, but something was stopping me from opening it further. It wasn’t so much that whatever was in there was pushing back, but rather that there was some kind of force doing so. 

Strangely, my line of sight was level with the door handle. I couldn’t have been younger though, as I was definitely the age I am now when we were in the kitchen. I think I was kneeling for some reason.

I woke up before anything else happened. I don’t know what was on the other side of the door, but it felt like it was something bad. I don’t think it was even human. :afr


----------



## cat001

From what I can recall, a group of survivors, some of the few remaining humans on earth, are trying to survive after a mysterious force caused the disappearance of the majority of the population. The world is shrouded in darkness and light is their only defence. One of the members scouts out for food and finds a suspiciously convenient collection of soup cans in an abandoned church, he carries as much food as he can and hurries back to the camp. He manages to make it safely back to camp but warns the others never to go into that church as he suspects the cans were meant to lure in more people, and he guesses he was only allowed to leave because this invisible enemy wanted him to bring more people there. 

The dream progresses but I forget many of the details. The scout of the group has met a stranger who is trying to help resolve the mystery of the disappearances, it transpires that the entities are in the walls, a wall shrouded in shadow can make a nearby person fall asleep, then they grab you with their spindly fingers and drag you in. This happened to the scouts friend but the stranger quickly sussed the shadow creatures tactics and was able to evade capture along with the scout. 

I forget a few more details but they've managed to discover a way to enter the shadow realm in the walls without falling asleep. Vast rows of people are stored side by side, asleep but otherwise seemingly unharmed, the stranger and the scout begin searching for their friend while trying to figure the mystery of why people were abducted into this shadow realm and left in a permanent sleep.

Unfortunately I woke up at this point so will never find out the reason why.


----------



## hbk4894

My last dream was two guys pranked me claiming I had damaged their car , they then revealed it was a YouTube video.


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream that Charlie and ferne bought a house together


----------



## bad baby

I dreamt that a former student drew some pictures and gave them to me as a gift. In my dream he had a different, westernized name. But still the same old _tsundere_ way of pretending to be uncooperative and give no ****s, while secretly seeking praise. At the last minute before work is due I stare at the blank page in his workbook and he, in turn, asks me with a sincerity that catches me off-guard: "Sensei, how do you do this _______?" So I tell him, evenly and patiently, as if I hadn't noticed him chatting and fidgeting for the past 45 minutes, and he writes it down carefully, muttering _ahhh, surprisingly easy_ under his breath. Deep down I feel gratified, but also like I've failed somehow. I really really want him to be doing well. Sometimes when I'm feeling lonely, I think of these kids, and wonder about their futures, and my own, and some alternate universe where we cross paths again and I can say all the things I wanted to say, which is always just one: _I wish you well._


----------



## Revenwyn

My late husband's bloated, pale body, skin peeling off in several inch sized chunks, eyes covered with a thick goop, half open in blank stare, drool coming from his mouth as he struggled for every breath.

The last day of his life. He had been unconscious and on a ventilator for two weeks. 

It wasn't just a nightmare. It was real, it actually happened, and I was there. The nightmare was while I returned day after day to see him continue to fail when I just wanted to run out of the hospital screaming.


----------



## i suck at life

i had a dream that i was in class, then all of a sudden this guy lets us know that wer all gonna die cuz russias bombing us. then guy next to me got sniped and i woke up


----------



## cat001

Let's see what I can remember, It started out with a family having recently arrived at a holiday house somewhere nice, but unfortunately developers had started construction outside of their home, blocking their view of the scenery which they were a bit miffed about. Everything seemed normal until nightfall when one of the children was walking the hallways to bed in the dark and in the corner of her eye would occasionally see movement, but put this down to being in a new house in a strange country. During the night nothing eventful happened but the morning after a woman residing in an alternate dimension was able to pull them out of their own dimensional plain and claimed she needed their help to prevent the destruction of all creation. It's a shame that I don't remember the families role in saving the universe but kind of remember a battle, and I do definitely remember the end. The family were put back to their dimensional plain to the first day they visited the house, their memory of the battle was erased and they now had a spectacular view from their holiday home. But their was a twist, Earth was destroyed but the woman and her race from the other dimension were able to recreate Earth (or at least some of its environments) and populate the place with fake people. The family were the only humans left but they had no idea.


----------



## noydb

A bat peed on me as I tried to take pictures of it.


----------



## spong007

i had a weird dream last night i went to a dollar store and bought a bunch of beyblades and some condoms


----------



## BloodIncantation

Last night I had a dream where I was looking at some kid (about high school edge) speeding down a narrow, cracked stone bridge kind of thing on a motorbike and he was like "this is awesome, I can go as fast as I want and not get a ticket!" then he ends up falling and landing on the bridge. Then the dream/movie (it was more like a movie; I wasn't a character but was just watching the scene unfold) switches over to his friend who is on a ledge or something right next to the bridge, and I'm standing behind the kid on the ledge. Suddenly there's the sound of a train, and a train comes down the bridge/tracks full-steam, and the kid on the bridge just looks up at us with this terrified look like "Oh ****..." and gets annihilated in a gruesome bloody splat, and for some reason some bolts from the train or something come flying towards the kid standing in front of me. The kid says "thankfully I didn't see that" and he slowly turns around and both of his eyes have been smashed into his skull from the flying bolts and are now just empty holes with blood rushing out. Then my alarm clock went off right after he turned around. Was a pretty ****ed up dream, lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Guys, have you ever had this nightmare?


----------



## Mattsy94

I met a co-star of an actor who died recently, and we talked about him like he was a personal friend to us both. It was actually pretty grim.


----------



## T-Bone

In my last dream i ended up in a hotel room with my mom with a group of total strangers who were doing bath salts. One of the girls who was strung out the hardest on the stuff got her head chopped off by looking out of a window. The window fell on her neck and her head was severed. But for some reason instead of her head falling to the ground outside it remained in the room. Her buddies were kinda like "well that sucks" and laid her head next to her and went about their business. I have no idea where my mom was at the time, I think asleep. But i just left her in there to go find help. I was freaking out. I didnt even have enough sense in the dream to call 911 so i just wandered around the hotel looking for help. Someone with a cell phone offered to let me use it but 911 wouldnt work, as it never does in my dreams. So anyways i went looking for my mom eventually and forgot which room we were in so i went door to door. Finally i spotted her walking around a corner of the hotel hallway. She was in total shock. I guess she woke up to see what had happened in the room i abandoned her in lol. She collapsed in my arms. Glad to see me i guess. And i was glad to see her. Then i woke up. The end.


----------



## sandromeda

That it was the middle of a fall night and I was just laying on a trampoline, looking at the sky with my best friend


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Can't remember the last dream I had but this topic reminds me of a program I once saw where apparently different colours (low light ambient colours type of thing) can induce different types of dreams when nodding off & whilst asleep, so a low soft red light I think is actually romantic/sensual, blue could be perhaps the sky?ocean?calming? so maybe it'll induce flying or swimming etc? but that'd be cool if it actually worked or if we could 1 day simply pick a dream to have such as horror, erotic, adventure etc. Sadly right now as my life is I would rather be asleep and dream whatever I wished


----------



## sandromeda

I was on my pokemon journey in johto and a team skull member shanked me and stole my pokemon :/


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream I was back in school.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I was running from zombies on top of some roof tops and I ran up some stairs into a building that for some reason lead into my mom's room. I closed the code before the zombies came. I told my mom we need to get out of here but she asked me "what are you talking about?" And I told her there were zombies coming but once I opened the door, it was just a big black empty room. Then I closed it again and said to my mom "what happened to the stairs?" And she said "what stairs?" Then I went to open the door again and this time it lead to the kitchen. And that's where it ends.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to Tim Hortons with some
friends(who were Brits)for the second time but it was a bar/restaurant type place. There was this cute blonde that I'd chatted with the first time I was there and this time we hit it off again and danced and such, by morning when the bar was closing my friends were harassing me to leave but I'd gotten a kiss and her number so I was in no rush to go. Finally after they had almost left without me I made it to the car and we drove off. Oddly one of my friends kids was in the car when I got in and she said "you're lucky you made it", "yes" I replied, "and you got lucky too?" she asked, "yes, I got lucky too" I said with a huge grin

Only in my dreams, lol


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was sitting on the floor of my bedroom, looking up at the TV, playing an unknown video game. The TV was an old 14 inch one that was last here over ten years ago, and there was a wired controller in my hands, implying an old console.

Then there was a sudden "jolt" and the room went black. All the lights went out... except for the TV. The image on the screen was now in black and white. There were two trees. I don't know if it was just the picture adjusting, but it looked as though the leaves were made up of writhing maggots.

Then the image changed. There was a character on the screen (which I think was Mickey Mouse), and some kind of mansion in the distance. I felt like I had to get to the mansion quickly or that something bad would happen. Maybe it was just that the character would die in the game, but it felt like it would be something much worse. I tried to move him in that direction, but he was moving so slowly, ironically as though in a dream himself.

I don't really remember much else. I think there was a lot more to the dream than this, but this was the bit that stuck with me.


----------



## tehuti88

Paperback Writer said:


> I was sitting on the floor of my bedroom, looking up at the TV, playing an unknown video game. The TV was an old 14 inch one that was last here over ten years ago, and there was a wired controller in my hands, implying an old console.
> 
> Then there was a sudden "jolt" and the room went black. All the lights went out... except for the TV. The image on the screen was now in black and white. There were two trees. I don't know if it was just the picture adjusting, but it looked as though the leaves were made up of writhing maggots.
> 
> Then the image changed. There was a character on the screen (which I think was Mickey Mouse), and some kind of mansion in the distance. I felt like I had to get to the mansion quickly or that something bad would happen. Maybe it was just that the character would die in the game, but it felt like it would be something much worse. I tried to move him in that direction, but he was moving so slowly, ironically as though in a dream himself.
> 
> I don't really remember much else. I think there was a lot more to the dream than this, but this was the bit that stuck with me.


This sounds like a cross between _The Ring_ and a spooky creepypasta. :afr


----------



## Paperback Writer

tehuti88 said:


> This sounds like a cross between _The Ring_ and a spooky creepypasta. :afr


 The Ring! I'd thought it had reminded me of something, but I hadn't made the connection as to what.

I actually remember something else, from the end of the dream... I was in bed, and there was this manic laughter ringing out in the darkness. Then there was another "jolt" and it felt like my perspective changed, to the point where I was sort of watching myself. Then I realised that the laughter was coming from me. 

But, er, apart from all that it was a perfectly normal and not at all disturbing dream. :afr


----------



## Fever Dream

You know those dreams where you are being chased, and you just can't escape. Well, I had an X-men flavored one. I was tring to help Cyclops evade a very angry Beast. Beast did surprisingly well at keeping up, seeing as how Cyclops had a jet pack.


----------



## truant

I dreamed that I was Satan. Twelve feet tall and fire engine red. I smoked a giant cigar.

Pretty sure this means I'm the Antichrist.


----------



## Rollergirl6

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Whether it was a good dream or a nightmare..
> 
> Last night, I dreamt that these tiles I put on above this basin (with expert precision I might add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) had all distorted and sealed in an awful mess..
> 
> Trivial, I know.. But it was a relief to see they were ok today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note from Silent Memory (moderator) - I have merged two threads into one. The threads were originally "What is the last dream you had?" and "Describe your last dream".


I had a dream about two giants chasing me and a former classmate to put large sticks in our asses. Right at the moment when the giant lifts his arm to shove the sticks in, I got to press the Pause button on a remote and the whole situation freezed and had that VHS lining when you pause a movie. Very very weird dream!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was running up lots of stairs trying to find stuff in lifts (elevators.) I don't really remember properly but I have a feeling there was some kind of irony there. I think initially the lift wasn't going to the floor I wanted it to but then somehow things turned into me trying to get things from them and the stairs got weirder and dodgier like some places that were poorly lit with creepy corridors, and stairs that were barely stairs anymore.

I think I had another dream not long ago about stairs as well.

Before that dream I dreamt I was on stage and there was a giant tree trunk on the ground in the the middle of the crowd for some reason that they'd brought with them. I forgot most of that dream as well.


----------



## roxslide

I have hazy memories of a nightmare I had like a week ago. I was in my room and went to the sink to wash my face and it was full of cockroaches and I screamed and ran away. I know, not impressive but I was so happy when I woke up despite it being a nightmare. I haven't remembered a dream in years.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was walking down my old street while I was carrying the body of my dog who died, but I was on the opposite side to where my old house is, and I went past my neighbours' old house instead of looking at mine. I was thinking they would have liked my dog if they'd met him (they were old and they died before I got him). I was remembering when I was little and I used to think they had a dog in their backyard, but it was only a fake one, which we have outside our front door now.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I hit my face on a painting accidentally and three of my front teeth went bad because of it. I lost half of one of them and they were loose, chipped and stained. I don't know how that can happen from hitting my face on something, but it did. I think the painting was on a canvas, but covering a window, and there were people everywhere around me. One of them was scary and kept hurting my arm and my dog, who turned into a giant dog and went swimming across water to save me and my dad or something.

It was a weird dream.


----------



## Blue Dino

I got out of bed to find a pet pig sleeping with me. I walk with the piggy to the street for a stroll around the block. All of a sudden I found myself sitting on a bus with two childhood friends and one of their dads. We got off the bus to go to some museum. Then we were in some diner eating a bowl of ice cream. Then we all walk out to the park and started throwing paper airplanes non stop towards some lake. Then I realize I am suddenly in my adult self, but my childhood friends were still kids. The dad and the two childhood friends say goodbye to me and they walk off. I was then standing there all by myself in the crowded park.


----------



## SFC01

weird, but I was ****ing my sister and then my dad caught us with my pants down !! So my parents moved out to a hotel so me and my sister could be alone !! eeeww

feel a bit sick now actually !!

I`ve been getting a lot of strange sexual dreams recently, some of which I`m sucking men off - the lucky *******s ! Then dressed up as a tranny, then ****ing women again !!

Must be the abilify.


----------



## Xenacat

I have had a few fender benders lately and am thinking of getting a serious upgrade. I had a dream the other night about keep switching into fancy sports cars driving feeling lost. I think it is because I feel confused as to get a sports car or a nerd car. My dreams usually have meaning I have found.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I dreamt that the cat who lives down the street bit my hand. And after all the times I've been nice to her. :serious:


----------



## 2Milk

lol i just had a really weird dream. 

I dreamt that i was walking somewhere and the people that kept passing by kept saying "hi 2milk" and I stopped one person and asked her "where did you get that name from?" and then followed up with "dont say it outloud if it's from a weird forum", she smiled and i woke up. 

Really random and odd dream.


----------



## tehuti88

Vague and from yesterday, not today. I don't recall the beginning or anything but it had to do with a fence and sort of porch cover that used to exist over our front porch. In reality the front porch is an outdoors concrete stoop with an iron railing, and a few steps lead down to a little old sidewalk that heads past the side of the house/garden and through a bamboo stand to our driveway. This sidewalk is located right below my bedroom windows.

In my dream it was summertime and very green and nice out, though overcast. The garden was quite lush with ground cover that didn't really look like the snow-on-the-mountain and whatnot we have in reality. It was this nice light green color. So pretty. I don't think the bamboo was as thick as in reality, and things looked more orderly/groomed. I was standing here and alongside the sidewalk was this metal/mesh fence, maybe about as high as my shoulders; it was along the garden side at least but might have been along both sides. If the bird feeder was in the yard, it might have been more ornate or decorative. Everything was really nice looking. And enclosing the porch area was a continuation of the mesh fence...it was like a large cage over the whole thing. Weird.

Anyway, I was standing here looking at this, and then I turned and walked down/alongside the sidewalk a bit, and then somehow made my way into the garden (which wouldn't have been possible if the fence had been there). Only it was also like the fence and "cage" weren't really there anymore, because this was something that had existed in the past and wasn't there anymore. It had been removed long ago, before I lived in this house. Somehow I was seeing something that wasn't there anymore but in the dream this wasn't abnormal.

I kind of walked through the garden (through this ground cover) right alongside the house and looked back toward where the fence used to be; I think it was gone now and I was back in the present. I was kind of mentally pretending to be my character Det. Max Kristeva, though I'm not sure why, and was browsing around this place in his persona, like I was investigating something. I then approached somebody--probably one of my parents--and asked about the fence and "cage" that weren't there anymore, because I was curious about their history and when/why they were removed. Honestly, they'd been rather interesting looking, especially the fence, and I was a bit regretful that they were gone.

After the dream I asked my mother if such a fence had ever existed (I didn't ask about the porch "cage" because the very idea was ludicrous), and she said no, so my mind probably just made this up.

Kind of a vague and uneventful dream, but for some reason the mood and the nonexistent scenery from the past really intrigued and stayed with me. It kind of reminded me of my older dream, "The Mide Lodge In My Living Room."

(not proofed)


----------



## Blue Dino

I got a weird one nearing the morning. Odd I remember a lot of it.

I was my kid self. We were with a bunch of other kids, seemingly on some sort of class field trip in another unknown foreign country. For some reason, we were not allowed to return back to the U.S when we reach the border. The foreign country was ruled seemingly by the British Empire back in the colonial days. The officers keeping us from the border were British Soldiers dressed in colonial uniform. Our teacher and chaperones all instruct us to start running for our lives. We did. Carl from the Walking Dead was among one of my classmates there. And then there were two bounty hunters, both black men started hunting us down one by one with a rifle. One of them wears sunglasses, wears a cowboy hat and has yellowed dyed long curly hair, dressed in a yellow tuxedo. The other bounty hunter is Andre 3000 dressed in the exact same way but with a grey and purple tuxedo. Another boy and I got separated from the group and ran off into another direction. He held my hand and was leading me in running away. Then yellow hair bounty hunter shot him in the back and he fell. Shortly after, I was shot in the foot and I fell. But it didn't hurt and I got back up and kept running. I was alone and ran through numerous alleyways. It was seemingly in the middle of some Mexican carnival festival in some Mexican theme marketplace. Both bounty hunters are searching for me. Then I woke up.


----------



## HenDoggy

Well all I remember was a midget smashing my balls hence why I'm awake right now O_O


----------



## SFC01

HenDoggy said:


> Well all I remember was a midget smashing my balls hence why I'm awake right now O_O


haha, was it like a boxer hitting ones of those speed ball things that hang off the roof.


----------



## HenDoggy

SFC01 said:


> haha, was it like a boxer hitting ones of those speed ball things that hang off the roof.


:haha no, I'm annoyed I don't remember more of the dream but that would've been good! I usually get these dreams when my bladder is full tho. It's like my bodies weird way of telling me "you need to wake up and go take a piss you dumbass!!"


----------



## SFC01

HenDoggy said:


> :haha no, I'm annoyed I don't remember more of the dream but that would've been good! I usually get these dreams when my bladder is full tho. It's like my bodies weird way of telling me "you need to wake up and go take a piss you dumbass!!"




I have those bladder full dreams as well.

Used to get them after a few beers too and in those dreams I`ll let the floodgates open - you can guess what I woke up in.


----------



## tehuti88

SFC01 said:


> I have those bladder full dreams as well.
> 
> Used to get them after a few beers too and in those dreams I`ll let the floodgates open - you can guess what I woke up in.


My full-bladder dreams always used to consist of me searching desperately for a restroom/toilet but there's always something wrong about it, like it's overflowing or filthy or wide open to everyone's view. One time the only available toilet was on display on a high pedestal in a department store with spotlights shining down on it. :/

I've had variants of this dream twice since I've had my bladder removed so :wtf ??


----------



## SFC01

tehuti88 said:


> My full-bladder dreams always used to consist of me searching desperately for a restroom/toilet but there's always something wrong about it, like it's overflowing or filthy or wide open to everyone's view. One time the only available toilet was on display on a high pedestal in a department store with spotlights shining down on it. :/
> :wtf ??


Yeah, exactly like mine, for some reason I'm just not in a position to piss.

I used to have a lot of similar dreams about snowboarding, I would arrive at a resort and desperately try to get to the slopes but something always got in the way.

At least the my dreams about ****ing my sister and sucking men off have stopped !! :grin2: What ever they ****ing meant !!!


----------



## Karsten

The first part of my dream was me in my room and I smelled this familiar scent. It took me a few moments and then I remembered what it was - it was the smell of my house when my dad used to drink. He would drink vodka it always left behind a pecular odor. He appeared in front of my doorway and I asked him, "Are you drinking again?"

He was clearly drunk, but he denied it and started to look ashamed.

I told him he didn't need to do that to himself and that I loved him and hugged him - then I woke up.

I had to shake the feeling before I fell back asleep again.

The next dream was a sex dream, lol.


----------



## Zatch

Some spooky POS. All I can remember is that I can't remember anything.


----------



## HobbitInHell

A YouTuber who I dislike was in my bedroom and they gave me a bag of fish as a pet. I accidentally cut the bag open with my nail and then a grey mini jelly fish fell into my throat and was stopping me from breathing. I couldn't get it out so I decided to eat it, and it tasted like rubber. Then I went to a restaurant and bumped into my boss who had a go at me because my partners dad had been sending inappropriate messages to a work colleague so she told me to have a word with him.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was that my niece started walking while holding into something, but she hadn't started crawling yet.


----------



## RestlessNative

I dreamt last night that my 19 month old brother had the face of Ewan McGregor!


----------



## bad baby

I dreamt that I was teaching again, the school I worked at was my old alma mater. My class was everyone from my first year secondary class, but for some reason I'm the only one that grew up and they were still all in first year. The details of the dream are hazy, but I seemed to have trouble getting to school in the mornings and there was some sort of cruel regimen involving laps around the track which I detested.
There's a traditional chinese medicine shoppe on the way which I'd pop into after work, circle the store a few times, carefully surveying everything, but buying nothing because of anxiety. The store's clientele was almost all old people, and it was located in a very festive Chinatown type of area, plenty of crowds, always made me wonder if they were actually onlookers at a crime scene/automobile accident, or something similarly dangerous.
I lasted a week and finally resolved to quit, as I'm walking home one evening on some footpath by a grassy knoll that reminds me vaguely of childhood. Next thing I know, it's a hot sunny afternoon and I'm at a gas station across the street from a prison, and the old dude that works there tells me that the penal system here is modelled on the ancient Chinese mythology of the 18 levels of Hell. I'm not sure what to make of that. And that's when I awoke.


----------



## Folded Edge

About the first girl I fell in love with from primary school. From about 30 years ago, I really have no clue what goes on with my brain. Utterly random.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Just a zombie apocalypse. Although it jumps to many places in my dream for some reason. First I'm waking up in the middle of a snowy night and I look outside to see two police cars and like three officers shooting at someone and then one of them getting biten. Then, my dream ends up happening in a different town but I'm not there, this other police officer looks off into the distance and sees this cloud storm in and it hits everyone and inside the cloud, everyone just became zombies in that town, I'm not sure why I had a dream like this. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## nickhart1988

I was in my bank readying myself to dispute a $2,700+ charge to my checking account with my mommy present of course. Because I'm a 32 year old who still needs mommy to fight my battles for me. The total amount was the result of $500 or more a month being charged to my account for some unknown reason. I was being fined or penalized for something I'd done or hadn't done. On a side note, now that the crushing debilitating depression I've been feeling all morning long has subsided, I'm feeling unrelenting physical symptoms of runaway anxiety that is wearing me down. Back to the dream, there's really nothing left to tell. I never made it to the counter to dispute it. I just said to mommy that I'm changing my direct deposit to another bank account in a different bank. And if a new bank does not allow me to open an account, then I won't have a bank account. I'll go to a check cashing store. I think that the point of the dream was I cannot live by the rules of society. I'm not striving to better myself and I'm always whining about wanting exceptions made to the rules specifically for me so I don't have to grow up and be an adult. And follow the rules. On a side note, I live moment to moment. When the runaway anxiety subsides, I start thinking about the guy I met on the Internet a few days ago. And then the longing begins. The painful lump in my throat and the tears welling up behind my eyes. I'll never know what it's like to be loved. My only opportunities for sexual contact are just being used like a prostitute.


----------



## Paperback Writer

A weird, SAS-related dream. :O

I dreamt that two random users from here were in a relationship. Only, one of them posted something (can’t remember what, exactly) that heavily implied they were cheating. This led to an outcry across the forum against this user. But that wasn’t all. I had family members talking to each other on the phone about it, as though it was an international incident. They don’t even know this place exists. 

Anyway, later on I was at the cinema, and I was aware that this “couple” were also present. At the end of the film, I saw them on the way out, and they seemed to be getting on perfectly well, as though there was nothing wrong at all. And that was pretty much it.

:serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was in a three way relationship with 90s era Jonny Greenwood and Thom Yorke from Radiohead. Though I mostly just hung out with Jonny in the dream.

We didn't have sex, it was pg-13 stuff.

Then in another part of the dream I was in a shop buying things, put some crepes in the basket at one point, very mundane. Other stuff happened though but I've forgotten now.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Dreamed i was in Lowes, in the garden department, where they sell all those bags of dirt.

















I had one of those low push-carts. It was a sunny day but i was in the shade.

A young man of now-indescribable but then-attractive features smiled and me and i think he waved. I smiled back and there was obvious chemistry.










I was going to give him my number, and he waited while i pulled a pad of sticky-notes out of my purse. But all the notes were covered in gibberish and i couldn't find a clean sheet.










I finally found a blank one but he told me he didn't want it, and walked away.

:cry


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was in a three way relationship with 90s era Jonny Greenwood and Thom Yorke from Radiohead. Though I mostly just hung out with Jonny in the dream.
> 
> We didn't have sex, it was pg-13 stuff.
> 
> Then in another part of the dream I was in a shop buying things, put some crepes in the basket at one point, very mundane. Other stuff happened though but I've forgotten now.


That's one of the best dreams I've ever heard.


----------



## ljubo

i beheaded a infidel .


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a shower that looked like a purple rocket, and it had a seat in it. I think it could play music, too. I didn't use it or see any water, but I was looking at it and thinking it looked nice. When I woke up, I wondered why you can't really get anything like that.


----------



## Were

I was at a home then I look out a door through it's window, I see my elementary school's yard. there are little children then there is also a band with grown ups that's playing music, I saw a Beatles logo somewhere too, I think it was on the bass drum like this: 









I Also see that the drummer is me(even though I don't know how to play drums in real life). Then I entered through the door and the children and most of the people disappeared, I was also semi-lucid at one point realising that it's a dream, than I picked up the drumsticks and played around drumming on I think on the drum kit and some electronic objects on the ground that were making sounds and I thought that drumming is kinda easy, then I went back into the home.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The next door neighbours were digging up rocks in their backyard, and our house (which used to be theirs) was going to fall down because of it. The fence was on the ground, and the real estate agent who sold our old house was here to keep my nephew safe (he doesn't live here).

I've had two dreams this week about houses that were going to fall down.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I had awoken to my limbs being chained down to a steel hospital bed. Ominous tall silhouettes gathered around and stared at me with glowing red eyes. Crimson claws outstretched from their dark bodies and grazed over my pregnant abdomen. A rumbling sound erupted from it and tiny hands pierced through my navel. Within seconds a tiny demon - like baby pushed through and rolled onto the table. It squirmed around while piercing me with its beady black eyes. I could feel the shadow people inch forwards until all light was blocked out. Nails dug into my legs and I could feel blood run down my ankles. Suddenly I heard a deep cackle and the baby disappeared. I spent the next few minutes yelling and thrashing around on the chained bed.

....Then some guy who resembled Bill Pullman entered the room and tried to enter my abdomen through the ruptured navel. I kicked him away and momentarily woke up.

What a kickass nightmare.


----------



## Crisigv

I barely remember, but I recall that everyone I knew had become zombies and I was running away from them.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was in a hall where a wooden ship stood, or was propped up. I touched the keel and soon found out the wood was thoroughly rotten, to the point of yielding with a light tap. After a few knocks, it gave way and water started pouring out. Very soon, the whole thing collapsed. 

Had a rare random lucid dream. Funny thing how the dreaming mind attempts to regain control. There are varying degrees of lucidity and even when you know it's a dream the subconscious will try to make stuff up. I realized it was a dream because ''my house'' looked nothing like the real thing. Yet as I snooped around the place, I remarked ''yeah, no way the second floor has this many rooms irl''. We don't have a second floor at all, I was conflating memories and possibly making up new false memories. 

Anyway, when it inevitably got blurry and I woke up, I resolved I'd go right back to sleep and have another LD, or at least remember the next dream. The next dream had violence against eyeballs, but that's what I get for watching Fulci films before going to sleep.


----------



## HobbitInHell

I had a dream I was in a foreign land and was lost. I came across a film crew that told me how everyone in the world was awakening their pineal gland, and this would mean doomsday for mankind. It came true ten minutes later, as everyone became awakened it opened up different dimensions and creatures were pouring through. There was buildings on fire, dark clouds forming, rain, thunder and lightening. I was scared of the Unknown, and was running towards one of the buildings that were on fire. I don't know why, I just felt the urge to go there. I remembered my loved ones, and wanted to run to find them but I didn't know where they were so I panicked. Tried to find my partner but I didn't know where they would be. I reached in my pocket to get my phone, but it wasn't there. I started having a panic attack because I believed we would all die, and I wouldn't be able to be there for my partner. Then I woke up.


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was in a three way relationship with 90s era Jonny Greenwood and Thom Yorke from Radiohead. Though I mostly just hung out with Jonny in the dream.
> 
> We didn't have sex, it was pg-13 stuff.
> 
> Then in another part of the dream I was in a shop buying things, put some crepes in the basket at one point, very mundane. Other stuff happened though but I've forgotten now.


I saw a photo that reminded me of your dream :


----------



## Cassoulet94

I killed a lot people, I don't remember how or why. Then I saw myself lying in a king size bed, surrounded by all the people I had killed, dead but standing, motionless. It looked like they were made of wax. For whatever reason they all had black hair. The scene faded. I then found myself lying in my own bed, in my room, unable to move but feeling a presence. I felt very very excited, I started breathing very quickly and tried to call the Devil, but he didn't come.

Then I woke up and now I know I am a psychopath.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The last one I had was terrible. We had moved to a new place which was then overrun and trashed by a mob


----------



## SomeOtherDude

I have a lot of vivid dreams. Most of them are pretty amusing in retrospect. One time, for instance, I dreamed that I was both Batman and Spiderman. I just had to change consumes. I saw The Penguin while I was in my Spiderman outfit and I was trying to decide if I should grab him now or change first when I woke up.

This time was different. I had a rather detailed and vivid dream that I was in a Veterans Administration Mental Health Ward, and that my current life was actually a delusion. At least I am pretty sure that was the dream and not this. On the other hand, if this is the delusion and what I thought was the dream is actually reality, that would mean that the medication is starting to work. So while I prefer this life to that one, at least I would be moving toward the truth. So I would have that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## tehuti88

From yesterday I think, a disturbing variant of my recurring "Having trouble finding/using a public restroom" dream, seeming to take place in the high school lobby, in which I seemed to be with a group of other women and not only was the public restroom unsuitable somehow (only the handicapped stall available?--toilets filthy or impossible to use?), but I also wasn't adequately prepared to catheterize my stoma. I didn't have tape to put on my gauze bandage, and I was afraid of getting germs/bacteria on me. I left the bathroom in a near-panic, not sure how I'd handle it, but I think an older woman in the group had some tape and was reassuring toward me.

I honestly thought that once my bladder was gone, I'd stop having this dream, but no, it's merely updated itself to suit my present circumstances.  My pouch has been giving me a lot of trouble with leaking lately, and I'm always worried about running short of supplies (some stupid b****es keep buying out all the bandages at Wal-Mart and probably selling them marked up at some other store), and that probably influenced the dream too. :sigh


----------



## bad baby

#1: Two of my WeChat friends got in a relationship (in reality one lives in The Hague and the other one lives in Illinois and they don't even know each other), and for some reason they came to visit my parents and were talking excitedly about wedding plans or some ****... then later the guy asks me to go with him to a Carrefour-like store and walk around arm-in-arm like were a couple. Wtf? Of course I didn't want to but for some reason I passively agree and try to hide from him the whole time we were shopping, and we run into an acquaintance of his and I was all like, oh good, here's my chance to make my getaway. And then I forgot what happened, but later Dream #2 began.

#2: Was totally like a homoerotic story between a red- and a dark-haired guy. I'm not sure I was even in it. They were sitting diagonally across from each other and Dark Hair passes a note to Red Hair (or maybe it was the other way around) with the words "Death in Venice" written on it, but he misspelled Venice and his writing was so bad that RH had a hard time deciphering the message. At which point the snowstorm outside trickled in and DH got up suddenly and grabbed RH's arm looking at him with fiery passion in his eyes and RH looked away... then I woke up, and was all like, wth is all that about??


----------



## tehuti88

bad baby said:


> #2: Was totally like a homoerotic story between a red- and a dark-haired guy. I'm not sure I was even in it. They were sitting diagonally across from each other and Dark Hair passes a note to Red Hair (or maybe it was the other way around) with the words "Death in Venice" written on it, but he misspelled Venice and his writing was so bad that RH had a hard time deciphering the message. At which point the snowstorm outside trickled in and DH got up suddenly and grabbed RH's arm looking at him with fiery passion in his eyes and RH looked away... then I woke up, and was all like, wth is all that about??


That reminds me of a dream I had once that was styled like a retro music video from the 1970s, with two guys having a love affair and going on the run, and the song was called "Sound Of A Strong Fire Burning"...when I awoke my reaction was much the same as yours. :lol


----------



## mt moyt

i was in the navy and it was raining heavily. for some reason i was wearing army uniform though, with an lbv. we were in base on the pier and we received reports of enemies approaching. i remember getting soaked and wondering why i was wearing my lbv.
i forget some stuff, but when we finally sailed out, it was only a little distance away from the pier that we saw the enemy. there were a huge number of them, and i remember thinking how hopeless it was. we were surrounded, and we only had one main ship gun.
thats all i remember


----------



## bad baby

tehuti88 said:


> That reminds me of a dream I had once that was styled like a retro music video from the 1970s, with two guys having a love affair and going on the run, and the song was called "Sound Of A Strong Fire Burning"...when I awoke my reaction was much the same as yours. :lol


now i am reminded of this:





(ps. all in good fun and i mean no disrepect to catholicism/any catholics on this board)


----------



## AllTheSame

I've had a few dreams lately of my ex, the one that committed suicide. When I dream of her now, I can't remember what they're about. Maybe that's my mind's way of being kind to me lol, Idk. I do miss dreaming of her, and remembering the dreams. I had some pretty horrific nightmares after she died (and night terrors) but I also remember having a few really awesome dreams where I held her in my arms again. That was pretty awesome, even if it was just a dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I saw a post on here, and all of the writing under the person's username was pink. I was changing my settings and trying to change mine so it was the same, and then when I woke up, I was trying to think if I could really change it.

It's probably better how it is.


----------



## Antonio9

My last dream I had I was with an old friend going to a party. We caught the train from an area not far where I live but somehow it had a weird look about it the train station and area kinda looked different. And we were waiting for our other friends to go and we were just talking half the time then I woke up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had a weird next door neighbour (he was living in the house next to my old one, but isn't a real person. He was only in my dream) who always stood in his backyard, staring over the fence at me and my parents.

One day, he got into our house, and he was in a room I was in. No one else was there. I can't remember this part properly, but the light switch had been pulled out of the wall and there was white masking tape there, in a big square around where it used to be. The light was on, so I don't know what that did. It was daytime anyway.

He had a light coloured rock in his hand and was going to throw it at my face and kill me, but I woke up before that happened.


----------



## Fairydust

I was sitting on a beach with my late sister and we were watching a group of seals leaping in the sea. I said wow look at those seals and we both laughed.


----------



## DarrellLicht

It was at the house I grew up in. I had punched my mom in the nose and walked out the door. Standing at the walkway is this androgynous African native person calmly staring at me grabs my arm with one hand, and starts poking and scratching me with a thumb tack in the other. This went on until what felt like a bunch of entities ganging up on me.. Sleep paralysis is fun..

I would never punch my mom in the nose btw, but I guess I clearly resent her enough to dream about it.


----------



## pied vert

2 nights ago:
Me and my major crush, the one who lives in Europe. He was finally coming here to visit. In this reality, we still had strained relations (just like we do in real life), but he was coming anyway, I guess. He was coming to see me, but also because there was some event going down here that he was interested in. We would attend it together. The first night of the event comes around, and I'm with a few friends that I don't care about that much (not real people in my life) trying to have a conversation and distract myself. He's late from the airport, apparently. I've been telling myself not to smile too much when he gets there, because I want to be professional, and I think my smile is ugly. When he comes, it's out of nowhere, and I sense him only when he's just about walked up. I look up and see him, and he wasn't looking at me already, but he does when he notices I've turned my head up. He has an impassive but pleasant face on. I can't help but smile bigly. I regret it immediately. He smiles back, but it doesn't seem honest. He seems so nonchalant. I am hurt, so I reciprocate by turning my attention back towards the rest of my company... 
The next few days, we hang out, and finally we're alone together at night. For some reason the path we're walking on is exactly like the one at my university, where the buses always drop me off. I think he pulls me closer, and I start to creep my arm around his waist. We walk like that, but I realize that we've been having such a terrible time and I don't even feel so attracted to him. I look at him, and he looks just like the guy that I dated over the summer who I found really annoying! :lol I decide to give up on him at that point, but my subconscious starts to realize that this is not the same guy, this must be fake... the one I like is so much better than this. And then I wake up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a flamingo decoration for the garden, and it was on the ground in the backyard of my old house, near the gates which were open. The sky was pink, and it was either in a photo or I was taking the photo.

I had another dream like that a few weeks ago, but it was a pink or purple toy dog. It had been attacked by something, and I was trying to put it back together.


----------



## Kevin001

I was at work (Ikr) and had to handle a situation, somebody got hurt. I think about work too much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was at work alone and the store got overrun by a mob and I was beaten quite severely


----------



## Taaylah

I was giving blood and the phlebotomist was a child. He used the same needle on everyone, soaking it in bleach in between patients. He stuck my arm over and over trying to find the vein. I thought to myself that I didn't care if he was a child prodigy, he shouldn't have this job. 

Then I'm in class. My classmate is sitting really close to me, we're touching shoulders. When the teacher looks away he whispers in my ear, "come to Portland with me. I can show you (I don't remember the rest)." I close my eyes. When he's done I open them. The teacher is glaring at me.


----------



## Barakiel

I only remember a brief moment where I was wanting to write a polemic against Frank Zappa for the overly cynical and mean-spirited attitude in his music, and I was gonna title it "Barakiel contra Zappa" (apparently after this?). It was by far the most pretentious dream I've had in a while.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I woke up (within the dream) in what is now a spare room but used to be my bedroom when I was younger. For some reason I thought it was 7:30am, even though outside it looked like it was a snowy night. When I looked out of the window, there was a red squirrel right outside! I was happy just to sit there and watch it, but it left after a few minutes.


----------



## Steve French

It was a bit reminiscent of that 'Saw 2' film, what I remember of it. A bunch of ****ers end up stranded in this house in this cold, oceanfront town. The buildings are all completely desiccated, yet not from natural wear, almost as if they were deliberately built of cardboard and rotten wood. Well, these people (I can't recall if I was even in it) are all confused, and trapped, and can't seem to find a way out of this house. They start getting ****ed with by this sort of presence. Something not quite human, a bit ethereal. It leads a few to their deaths, and the remainder start freaking out. Against their compatriots advice, two bust through the walls of this house, and notice the entire community is this weird, destroyed, film set looking type of buildings. They book er out of there, and are immediately chased by strange figures, who happen to have their eyes cut out. They notice a parked car. The one man (myself?) has been here before and ignores it, and the other chases for it, only to find the door locked. The presence behind it all appears with the strange figures and shoots him in the neck with something, which puts him in a paralytic state, where he then gets his eyes cut out. The other man, having ignored the trap, manages to escape beyond the boundaries of the community, and finds himself in his home, with the malevolent presence. He is offered some some charcoal looking things: poison. He must choose, kill either his wife or child. Of course, memory serves him that he has been offered this choice before, killing one of them will just put him back where he started, so he chomps down on the poison himself. This unexpected result seems to break the presence and it flees, maybe dead, or maybe just back to it's own dimension.

Had to fill in a few minor parts there and add some flow. Always hard to remember dreams, and it has been a couple days. Anyway, it was a weird one. Don't often have any sort of continuity or plot or lack of randomness in a dream. I get the feeling I have had it before, or, potentially, that feeling might just come from the character in the dream itself having that feeling. Hard to think of what brought it on. Usually my dreams have some sort of connection to reality, something that has weighed upon my mind heavily at one time or another. It might be the sudden introduction of the REM sleep I had been lacking due to a three-day drinking binge beforehand. I always have really bizarre, intense dreams when I put down the bottle.


----------



## RestlessNative

I defeated Satan in my dream last night. DEFEATED SATAN. 

It was actually a very beautiful dream.


----------



## Wanderlust26

This lawyer character from the Breaking Bad show named Saul Goodman was my teacher. I don't know what the subject was. Well he called me from his desk so I can turn in my work and also my evaluation of him. He jokingly said, "You didn't write that I'm handsome." I leaned in and said, "That'd be inappropriate." We laughed and then he was talking about something I don't remember, but after a pause he slightly reached up to try and kiss me but stopped in his tracks. He eyes widened and he had this look that said, "Oh, ****. I can't believe I tried to kiss my student." And then the dream ended. I thought it was pretty hot because it was so forbidden; I really liked it. haha Funny, I never really had a crush on the character but now I've been fantasizing about him ever since.


----------



## Mc Borg

Barakiel said:


> I only remember a brief moment where I was wanting to write a polemic against Frank Zappa for the overly cynical and mean-spirited attitude in his music, and I was gonna title it "Barakiel contra Zappa" (apparently after this?). It was by far the most pretentious dream I've had in a while.


LO****ingL


----------



## SuperMetroid

I had a sex dream about a fellow SAS user.


----------



## Antonio9

Had a dream I reconciled with my old friends after having a long grudge with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

I had a dream about walking on a big overpass with strange onramp directions. I was afraid to cross one path because cars were curving and into the road. I stood and waiting for an open time, but kept seeing cars hit the outer edge on the way out of the walled route. I was like "insurance?" I woke up before I was able to cross it!


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was sitting in a church chapel during a session eating a half gallon of ice cream. Until a woman sits closely next to me and embraces my hand/forearm. It felt so good i let the rest of the ice cream melt. 

Considering I wouldn't really be caught dead at any church, this is puzzling to me.


----------



## 2Milk

I had a dream that an escort gave me a bj. It was kind of a fun dream. It was also kind of weird because I honestly can't remember the last time I had a sexual dream (besides this time of course).


----------



## Mc Borg

I was back at my childhood hometown in this area where there is a huge field leading to these hills. There is a barbed wire fence surrounding it. I was on the outside of the fence looking toward the hill with a fully loaded revolver (weird as a hate guns). I was like "I gotta get rid of these bullets before I accidentally shoot myself" and shot them in the field toward the hills. They didn't shoot out like they should and just kind flew out and landed 10-15 feet away without the bullets still in tact. One of them landed close by and grew and size and was bent for some reason. I touched the end of it and it started making the sound of a fuse burning. The bullet then shot out into an area where there were homes. I then heard someone yell that they got shot (possibly my dad?). That's all I remember from that dream.

Then I was riding my bike through this school. There was this room that below was another room filled with water. Imagine being on the second floor with most of the floor missing. In order to get across it with my bike, I had to ride on these little ledges on the side of the wall. I'm talking just enough for bike tires. Of course I fell off. Oh! And I had a red balloon for some odd reason. :lol I sank to the bottom, which was like 40 feet deep. All I was thinking was "How am I going to get my bike out of here?" There where also tons of balloons tied to stuff down there. I tried to find my red balloon, because why not? :lol I eventually found a door that I opened and there was this lady standing on the outside. I walked out, the water stayed put and didn't rush out. I oddly left my bike saying to myself that I'd go back and get it later. lol. There was other stuff, but I can't remember.


----------



## SuperMetroid

2Milk said:


> I had a dream that an escort gave me a bj. It was kind of a fun dream. It was also kind of weird because I honestly can't remember the last time I had a sexual dream (besides this time of course).


Welcome to the sex dream club.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I’d gone away to a house in the countryside with some family. Although I’d never seen this house before, on the inside it was exactly the same as my Gran’s house. 

On the night, I was alone in the main hallway (which connects to all the other rooms in the house) because I felt uncomfortable due to there being too many people in the other rooms. I was sitting in a meditating position on top of a rolled up sleeping bag when a boy appeared. Apparently he was the son of the house’s owner. We sat and talked but I don’t remember what about. I got the feeling from him that there was something strange going on behind the scenes here. Eventually we both tired and I let him have the sleeping bag. I found a smaller one that I used. 

The next morning I was outside, sitting on a bench next to my cousin. There was a trail between some trees leading over a hill in the distance. I really wanted to go and explore it that night (I’m actually pretty disappointed that this didn’t happen as I would have liked to know what was there). Also, there was a tree with no leaves nearby, and beneath it there were lots of birds and squirrels, running around in a circle. Each bird looked like they had the body of a partridge and the red face of a muscovy duck. Three of them came over and walked past us. 

While we were sitting, I had a sheet of paper in my hand. And I think I had been using it to document something weird, possibly related to what I was talking to the boy about. Something supernatural, I think. Whatever it was, it scared my cousin and she didn’t want to know about it. 

Later on, a woman (apparently the owner of the house) turned up with these two big dogs. They got up on their hind legs and started doing the conga with her through the garden.


----------



## Bonfiya

I can't remember if it was a finger or a toe but I ate someone's finger or toe after they'd cut it off for me... I sometimes question my subconscious.


----------



## FluffyHAT

I was an observer in a super hero rescue Donald Trump was playing a Lex luther role and there was a multiverse type of thing. I know one of the bad guys was doing "it" to see his daughter or cure her I don't remember 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## solasum

A guy from high school professed his love for me during a college class in which everyone had to drink each other's urine.


----------



## Flora20

Dreamed I went back in time to the 1950's and through out the dream there was old jukebox music playing in the background, had a similar dream last week too so it's interesting to think about..


----------



## The Library of Emma

Taaylah said:


> I was giving blood and the phlebotomist was a child. He used the same needle on everyone, soaking it in bleach in between patients. He stuck my arm over and over trying to find the vein. *I thought to myself that I didn't care if he was a child prodigy, he shouldn't have this job. *
> 
> Then I'm in class. My classmate is sitting really close to me, we're touching shoulders. When the teacher looks away he whispers in my ear, "come to Portland with me. I can show you (I don't remember the rest)." I close my eyes. When he's done I open them. The teacher is glaring at me.


:lol No kidding.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I was looking at some kind of rainbow or multi-colored painting, but a bloody scar slashed through the center of it.


----------



## Taaylah

I only vaguely remember me wearing a hot pink velour tracksuit (like the ones Juicy Couture was known for in the early 2000's). My sister gifted it to me and I tried it on and felt stupid in it. I was reading an article about how velour track suits are making an 'ironic' comeback before bed, so I think I was so horrified that it haunted me in my dreams.


----------



## tehuti88

Not proofed! Dream one.

*Bad Cholestyramine*

Fragment of a longer dream while I was dozing on the couch.

All I really remember is I went in the bathroom and got out my can of cholestyramine powder to drink some. I pulled out a scoop, but then noticed that the bottom of the can was coated in some slimy green substance. There was some green material on the underside of the lid too, I think, and maybe a few tiny green flecks in the yellow powder. I realized that the contents had gotten damp and this was mold. Skeeved, I put the scoop back, closed the can, and threw it away. It was almost out anyway. I was going to go to my room to get the new can of cholestyramine powder.


----------



## tehuti88

Not proofed! Dream two.

*Blossom Boom*

Fragment of a longer dream while I was dozing on the couch.

It was daytime and I looked out the side window where the basswood tree used to be. (The county cut it down while widening the highway; they were supposed to put in a new curb there, but never did, and so they cut down our tree for nothing.  ) In the dream the tree was apparently still there. In reality it used to get these weird things in the spring; there was a single leaf with like a berry attached to it, and I guess it would spread its seeds this way. In the dream, the tree had these big white flowers instead, with clusters of petals, maybe kind of like magnolias only a little less tidy looking. The tree was rather bare aside from that because I don't remember there being lots of leaves, just this long branch extending out and down toward our window and these big white blossoms on it.

It was probably the same dream because later, it was nighttime and dark out, and I looked out the front window. We used to have a maple tree there, but it was cut down long ago. In the dream, either it was still there or else the branches from the trees across the road were much longer and/or those trees were closer; I think it was one of the latter things and not the former because the tree(s) didn't seem as big as our old maple. Anyway, it was black outside but I looked up and saw a branch extending overhead. Oddly, it was coming _into_ the house, like sprouting right through the picture window. (There seemed to also be some small curtains, when in reality we have blinds.) So this branch was both inside and outside. In the dream I found this a bit odd but not as odd as I would in reality. Similar to the basswood, this tree and the ones around it were in blossom, except their flowers were smaller and light pink, maybe like cherry blossoms. I couldn't see them very well because it was dark up there but they were pretty, and I was impressed that there were all these flowers on the trees.


----------



## tehuti88

Not proofed! Dream three. (Contains spoilers for my story on this site, BTW.)

*File "K" For "Kristeva"*

Fragment of a longer dream while I was dozing on the couch. This is actually more of an idea that I was mulling over in the dream, and so didn't involve any actual dream action or imagery, but I thought it was interesting and it ties in with a story I'm writing so I'll share. 

First, some background. While I was trying to doze off, there was an episode of _Law & Order_ in which a young man was hypnotized to see if he'd suffered a dissociative episode which led him to break into his old home and kill a couple of people while in a drunken blackout. Turned out his mother/stepmother had physically abused him when he was a child, and he thought he was defending himself from her when he broke into the house. They ended up dropping the charges for him murdering the woman, but upheld the charges for murdering the man, because his father/stepfather had never abused him so there was no self-defense excuse there. I don't recall what the verdict was.

Well, while listening to this I started thinking of my character Det. Max Kristeva, who himself was abused by his father and associates as a child, and repressed the memories until adulthood. He also developed multiple personalities, but they managed to conceal themselves from him until relatively recently. Long ago I started writing a "transcript" of one of his first hypnosis sessions when he was in anger-management therapy after shoving a suspect's head in a toilet. I looked back on that piece of writing a while back and cringed, it was so awful. I know a more up-to-date transcript would be far different because this isn't the therapist who discovered his alternate identities; in my current storyline, she suspects he's dissociative, quite a while AFTER he's recovered some of his memories, and refers him to a specialist who eventually diagnoses him. As I sat on the couch I started mulling over how an updated version of his first hypnosis session with his first therapist would go.

Kristeva's current "headspace" was created by Number Three, as the dissociative specialist coined him, one of his oldest alters and a designated "protector" who was initially hostile to therapy since he felt it endangered the system. (Number One is the host, who is actually not the original personality; the core personality is Five, who "went to sleep" in childhood. Numbers One through Six all answer to the name Max Kristeva, thus this naming system. Numbers Seven through Nine are more recent discoveries and are modeled after real people--Seven is the undercover detective who was murdered trying to protect Kristeva in his childhood (One unknowingly modeled himself after him), Eight is another police officer who committed suicide, and Nine is a young woman who escaped from a cult and was later murdered. Seven through Nine are also the only alters who appear "outside" Kristeva's body, as hallucinations standing behind him in the mirror.) At the advice of the specialist, Three, who does most of the work keeping track of memories, created an internal world to organize and keep the others safe. This system took the form of a police station with a long hallway and doors along both sides; each room is numbered--One, Two, Three, etc.--for obvious reasons. In the internal world, One appears as himself; Two as Kristeva in a city police officer uniform (a uniform Kristeva never wore in reality); Three in a Sheriff's deputy uniform; Four and Five usually remain shut away in their own rooms, though Five is a child and Four is presumed to be an adolescent; Six remains beyond Three's influence as a cult-created, hostile personality; and Seven through Nine have already been described. As Three has mentioned, since there are many doors there may be others, but they haven't been discovered yet.

Anyway, while imagining Kristeva's first hypnosis session--BEFORE all of the above has been brought to light--the idea of the rudimentary beginnings of this system came to mind. While hypnotizing the skeptical Kristeva, his first therapist, Dr. Applegate, suggests that he envision the place where he feels most comfortable and at peace--oddly, Kristeva chooses the police station, where he works in Missing Persons. (He often spends nights when he can't sleep browsing missing person databases.) And so the place he first envisions to put himself in a hypnotic state is the cold case file room in the Minot Police Department, where he often spends time by himself; and the way in which he starts examining his memories is by browsing through the file cabinets ("Lots of stuff hasn't been digitized yet," he tells Dr. Applegate). When Dr. Applegate asks him how the files are organized, he says chronologically, and then alphabetically ("This is why I can't wait until it's all digital, then you can sort by chronologically _or_ alphabetically, and find stuff easier"); she asks him how far back the files go, and then requests that he look in the 1971 files, for the name "Kristeva." After he protests that in reality there _are_ no files with his name on them, Dr. Applegate insists that he look anyway, and he finds a 1971 file folder with his name, and his birth information (in the form of a police report) inside. He looks in a more recent file cabinet (a year that doesn't exist yet in the file room's reality), and locates the "police report" memory of when he was transferred from the Sheriff's Department to the city police department; and then the mental file system makes sense.

(cont.)


----------



## tehuti88

(cont.)

In my half-dream imagining, at this point Kristeva decided to look in a very recent file cabinet (another year that doesn't exist in the actual cold case room) for a very recent event of which he had no memory.

This ties in with an untitled story I'm writing. In the story, Kristeva is trying to get access to some sealed files about a police investigation which involves not only the three real-life people whom Seven, Eight, and Nine were modeled after, but himself as well. (He isn't aware of this in the story, because he hasn't recovered his lost memories yet, but there are lots of little signs that indicate something isn't right.) He contacts a prosecuting attorney, Shane Buchanan, who promises to get him access to the files, but only if Kristeva will have sex with him. Kristeva reluctantly agrees, though awakens seemingly right after, alone in his own bed, with a bad nosebleed and no memory of what happened. (Kristeva suffers migraines and psychosomatic nosebleeds when he switches, but again, isn't aware of this yet.) He soon recalls sitting on the edge of Buchanan's bed and Buchanan touching his back and commenting about the mandala tattoo on Kristeva's shoulder being the same as the necklace Kristeva wears. (Kristeva's response is, "Mind getting your hand the f*** off of me?") He remembers getting dressed and promising to return the files within a week, but then the memory blacks out again and he has no recollection of getting home. Even this recollection is strange, as it plays out like an old film reel in his head, with him watching himself rather than participating in the action. (One early indication that this was in fact an alternate personality--Number Three--interacting with Buchanan, and not the host who is doing the recalling.)

Well, in my dream imagining, Kristeva wanted to look up the "police report" on this incident with Buchanan, and try to remember it for himself. As I imagined it, he was sitting in Dr. Applegate's office with his eyes closed (hypnotized), and said something like, "Give me a minute, there's something I want to look up," and then fell silent for a few moments. He then started to frown as he "read" through the file memory, and I think Dr. Applegate finally asked what he was reading. I don't recall him going into detail about the actual story, about basically being extorted for sex (I can't imagine Kristeva telling her that much info that early into his therapy, it's not like him--he doesn't even explain to his partner Devetko what he had to do to obtain the files, just saying that he wouldn't want to know), but he must have at some point, because I think she asked him, "Is this something you typically do?" or else he told her that no, it wasn't. Kristeva then described the "creepy-crawly" feeling being around Buchanan gave him (he kept getting this vibe even before the extortion), and mentioned how much he wanted to punch him in the face. (In one scene in the actual story, the morning after this incident, Kristeva takes a shower to try to get rid of the dirty feeling being with Buchanan gave him, and has to force himself not to punch the glass shower door. Later he ends up breaking off the sideview mirror on Buchanan's car, instead. In another, unwritten story, another detective punches Buchanan, and Kristeva smirks; when she apologizes for the action, he says, "Don't worry about it, I've been wanting to do that for years.")

At this point, I believe Dr. Applegate either raised her eyebrows in a sort of surprised/disapproving look, or outright asked him something about this; Kristeva kind of cut her off with a mildly exasperated, "No, even though I wanted to I _didn't_ punch him, and I don't make a habit of punching people," or something like that, to indicate to her that he isn't still physically assaulting people who anger him. In the story, he's earned sort of a reputation after shoving the suspect's head in a toilet--the action which got him sent to therapy in the first place--and the way this act keeps being brought up irritates him, thus his reaction to Dr. Applegate's question.



> Devetko's perplexed expression started to sour. "Well, *somebody* has to be by the book, and not be too busy shoving people's heads in toilets to work a case they have a chance of actually solving--right?"
> 
> Kristeva actually felt a twinge at that, and bit the inside of his mouth to keep from saying or doing something he'd regret, reaching for the key instead and starting the car.





> "You didn't flush somebody else's head, did you--? I mean, yeah, the first guy deserved it, but if you keep this up they're going to boot you back to the Sheriff's Department in no time..."
> 
> "I didn't flush anyone else's head in the toilet," Kristeva said, then, "I didn't even flush the first guy."





> "I was just thinking," Dr. Applegate said, "how that must have felt for you, compared to how it must have felt for that suspect whose head you shoved down a toilet."
> 
> Kristeva didn't even bother trying to hide the annoyance he felt now, staring up at the ceiling and deliberately letting his breath out his nose.


_--excerpts from the story_

I think this was about where my imagining ended. I found it compelling enough that I think this is pretty much the way Kristeva's first hypnosis session will go, with him conjuring up the image of a mental file room to gain access to his memories, since this is in line with the internal personality system/"police station" which Number Three creates later on.

I always enjoy a dream which helps me come up with a new story idea.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I got rid of my bed to get a smaller one, and then I got annoyed at myself because my new one didn't match the rest of my furniture and I knew I would miss the old one.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was standing outside a tall iron gate. Through it I could see a hill, on top of which was a tree. A scarecrow stood beneath it, swaying gently in the breeze. The thought came to mind that it was a real person that had been turned into a scarecrow...but I forgot about that when someone asked me what I was doing.

I looked around and saw a kid standing to my right. He warned me that I shouldn't be here, as the area beyond the gate belonged to someone who wouldn't take kindly to any trespassers. As he was speaking, his eyes widened at the sight of something behind me. I turned around to see the person he was warning me about. It was a rough-looking man, too old to be considered middle-aged but too young to be considered old. He stood there not saying anything, which felt pretty ominous itself.

We both ran off to the right without looking back to see if the man was following us. The path twisted and turned through a small wooded area. Eventually we came to a point where it sloped down like a steep slide, in between overgrown bushes that blocked most of it from view. There was nowhere else to go, so we slid down through them all, branches scraping at us as we went.

This is where things get a bit hazy. We had ended up in some kind of secret area underground, like a lost tomb. It was like we were within a hollow tree that continued underground like a tunnel, and we were standing on a small platform within it, slightly below ground level. There was an opening with sunlight coming through just above us that we must have entered through. Below us was a drop to another platform. It was a safe enough height to jump down, but it looked like it would have been too tall to climb back up. The kid was wary of going any further, but I wanted to, which is probably the opposite of how it would have been in real life. At the bottom was a cavernous space, and I could see an archway further inside that led into a room of shadowy statues.

While we were standing there, wondering what to do, a phrase came into my mind out of nowhere: '_Arthur's skills, his sword, his leisure. Use them and you will find his treasure!_'

I took it to mean _King_ Arthur. It felt like a lightbulb moment - as though we had been on some treasure hunt all along. I had a vision of a young golden-haired Arthur climbing through this area long ago. I took that to be the "leisure" part, and that we were "using" it by coming through the same area. I don't know where the skills and sword came into it though.

I don't remember much else. But I got the feeling that the man was going to try and trap us down there. And then possibly turn us into scarecrows.


----------



## cosmicslop

I had some Miyazaki, Spirted Awayesque dream. I was floating in some stream nade of soup while carrying a bowl because I had to prepare a bowl of ramen. I had to swim and dive through the stream, because all the ingredients need to make a bowl are grown within the stream. Noodles grew out of the riverbed swaying like kelp. Plucked out seaweed, eggs, and some pork that were also all under(water)soup) hanging from stems buried within the dirt and rocks. Saw some ramen farmers planting and sowing their special seeds to grow the eggs and meatstufff. We all had snorkle gear on. It was a strange dream.


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed i was at a bus stop or something.


----------



## Crisigv

All I remember is that I was snuggling with him. It was such a peaceful dream.


----------



## funnynihilist

Two nights in a row I've had dreams about my deceased grandparents. They have been gone since 2002. 
It's starting to freak me out a bit.


----------



## 2Milk

I had a great dream this morning. I was back in high school and everyone was gathered around because some kid was about to do a back flip off the two story bridge. The kid went for the back flip but landed on his back and didn't get back up. Everyone was shocked and started talking among themselves. My classmates as always left me out of the circle and I was just standing there by myself. I realized I was a complete loner and woke up.


----------



## TryingMara

I dreampt I married a coworker. Not likely, lol.


----------



## Chris S W

Had a dream last night but can't remember it now, maybe it will come back to me. The last dream I remember involved my brothers ex hanging herself, and I saw her and thought she was dead, but she wasn't. The next thing I remember I am about to cross the road and suddenly I fall or something and break my leg badly. The bone is sticking out and it's twisted. Then later I am at the hospital, but they won't be able to fix my leg until the morning so I have to spend the night in agony. I cried and complained but they wouldn't help.


----------



## Taaylah

I'm an idiot and deleted my post about this dream for some reason, so I'm going to post it again so that I don't forget it. 

Two classmates and I are sentenced to twenty years in prison for something minor we did at school. Our prison cell is at the back of a classroom, a small area sectioned off with prison bars to keep us in, and we are required to participate in class from our cell. A student bursts into tears, interrupting lecture. He says he feels nauseous because we don't deserve to be locked up for what we did (I don't remember what it was). My cell mates and I alternate between sadness and anger because we also know we don't deserve such a harsh punishment and that what's happening to us is illegal. My parents come to visit and we cry together through the prison bars. My teeth start falling out, and I cry to my cell mates that I'm going to be ugly by the time we get out. They laugh at this, I think because it's a vain concern to have in the grand scheme of things, but if my teeth are already falling out now there's no telling what I'll look like in 20 years. I tell my cell mates we need to devise a plan. We discuss escaping, but end up agreeing that we don't want to be on the run for the rest of our lives. We have full confidence that what is being done to us is illegal and that we have a good case, so we decide we need to contact a lawyer who specializes in wrongful conviction cases, and that they'll do it pro bono. Also that we need to get our story out to the media somehow. We know the general public will be outraged at our story, putting further pressure on them to release us. We're being watched 24/7 and aren't allowed to make phone calls, so we don't know how to do it. They let us out for the first time to go to the library with our class. When we get inside I sneak off to the section of the library with books about law. Then I wake up.


----------



## worthlessness1979

I dreamt that my mom died of a brain aneurysm. It was a very sad dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was on my iPad in the car, and I was looking at GIFs and photos of cartoon trees that had smiling faces and were sparkling.


----------



## Overdrive

I was playing with a Analog Four synth and made some nice sounds with it. Woke up to find that i don't have this synth.


----------



## Zatch

Burning. People, places, and things. I was commanded to under some sort of duress.

One of the most painful dreams I've had in a very long time. I usually try to make heads or tails of my dreams but this one gives me pause.


----------



## Were

In the dream I had a little haircut(I think I was cutting my own hair) and my hair was also looking less dry, I was asking my brother if it looked good and he said yeah it looks like the hair of some rock stars, it looked like this but more hair was covering my forehead:


----------



## omgummybears

*Elevator*

I was standing in an elevator waiting for it to move down when I noticed the doors weren't closing right or moving right, I'm not sure. But in the dream I knew something was wrong. Like a reflex I dived towards the doors and grabbed the edge with my hands. Suddenly there was no elevator beneath me, just a long fall towards the bottom of the elevator shaft. I was clinging for life, screaming for help and just screaming. Some old man hurried over and pulled me up. I woke up, wide-eyed and terrified. I had to talk myself back to sleep.


----------



## Taaylah

My dad asks me to guess what happened to his hair. There’s patches of bleached hair all over his head. I ask him what happened. He takes a drag of his cigarette and exhales a cloud of smoke that surrounds his head. It's so thick I can't see his face anymore. When the smoke clears new bleached spots are in his hair.


----------



## Antonio9

Last dream I had I was lying down and using my phone in the shower. After a while drops of water went on the screen and I saw the screen going darker so I quickly got out and dried it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

I dreamt I was planning a trip to the beach today because of the warm weather. I was very focused on picking something to wear since I wasn't going to bring a bathing suit.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was outside a hospital with my dad, and there was some sort of green bug that looked like a grasshopper, and it was going to jump on my head.


----------



## FredCordero

On date with Niall Horan.


----------



## Taaylah

I was trying to catch a train, but the station had long, maze like corridors, making it almost impossible to find the right gate. I was running around like a mad man while everyone around me strolled along.


----------



## bluewing45

My last dream was pretty dark... I dreamt that I had an little sister and she killed herself so my whole family was dealing with the consequences. It's scary because I did have a younger sister but she didn't make it past a couple of months due to a heart defect. I was too young to remember but still...


----------



## 2Milk

I had a dream that I was pulled over on the free way and given a $580 ticket for changing lanes. Then in that same dream my car would not start and i was stuck on the side of the road.


----------



## konas8

In a hair salon, some hairdresser gave me some philosophical advice for my existential crisis, but didn't tell me where she found it (apparently she didn't come up with it herself). Then two guys came in, one was gay and offered to give me the title of the book in question in return for sex. I agreed, but as he told me the title I turned and began walking to the door, coolly saying 'I'm not into guys'. He then punched me.


----------



## tehuti88

I found a new/forgotten part of the upstairs again! This time it was a sort of balcony-type area in my brother's old room. It was weird and really deep/far down and sort of unreachable but had purposely been built this way...this seems really familiar, like I had a similar dream, I mean I know I have, but the fact it was built kind of unreachable, I'm pretty sure I haven't typed up a dream like that but still it's familiar. :| Will have to think this over more.

I *love* this recurring theme. Just wish I remembered it better but it's woefully faded now. :sigh


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

A while ago, I had a dream which was mostly set in a (rather weird looking) department store in what felt like an Australian city, as well as outside streets with large and somewhat high modern buidings. What struck me most about it though, was walking down some very plain concrete stairs trying to find the store's lavatories. At the bottom there was suddenly just a dangerous opening on to a fast flowing culverted river with stones, sand, or mud patches along it's sides. It seemed to have once flowed above ground.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Well I think just had the most messed-up dream I've ever had, and that's saying something. It's pretty jumbled in my head now, possibly conflated with another dream, but I have the outline of a seriously dread-inducing short horror movie. I'm in this bare grocery store at nighttime, with some kind of arcade machine or slot machine or something like that (I feel I'm missing a subplot here but no matter). It's one big hall painted a brilliant white, with huge windows, but there's almost nothing in it. Just a small selection of snacks, a counter and those machines in a different corner of the hall. 

As I'm about to leave, apparently I run into my sister and her boyfriend (both dream characters) and I'm drawn into a chat with him. He seems calm, but with an air of menace, but she seems terrified and failing at hiding it. I remember her saying half-jokingly (earlier without him around) that if knew I wasn't a far-right extremist like him, he'd cut my tongue out. I unwisely but warily disagree with him in the conversation, thinking he wouldn't possibly get violent in such a setting, with my *****footing around the issues, and with her around. Only part I recall is me saying ''it's more complicated than that'', and him saying ''I see...'' as if judging my opinion more than trying to argue a point.

Next thing I know, I'm in the same hall with no one else around. The furnishing is even more barren than before. There's a monologue playing in my head. I remember pretty much none of it, it was very vague I think. But as it goes on, the voice gets more hoarse and the tone more sombre. The last sentence had something to do with justice or vengeance and is delivered with a raspy, desperate, barely-audible hiss of a voice. As I start to piece together what's going on, I see a flashback of a man coughing up blood, clutching his throat, with what looks like an intestine hanging out of his mouth. I'm drawn to the one furnishing I see in front of me, a fridge. Already suspecting something grim, I open the freezer and find someone's chopped-up torso, not even bagged-up but just lying there piled up as slabs with fresh blood still on them. The fridge was definitely unplugged and I recall being surprised at the lack of small from all this chopped-up flesh. Then I woke up.

The implication was clear - whatever character I was in the past sequence got tortured, killed and butchered by the extremist. It's the delivery that had me thinking about this dream more than normal - it felt very directed. It wouldn't be the first time I've had horror-themed dreams with a climax but but this was pretty artistic in its use of well-timed flashbacks, foreshadowing, interior design, hell there was even sad music playing in that second part (which isn't a first for me either). Props to my subconscious for the directorial effort. I have violent dreams sometimes but it takes a little bit extra to make it a proper nightmare, and this sure gave me that feeling of dread and gloom.


----------



## tehuti88

ScorchedEarth said:


> As I start to piece together what's going on, I see a flashback of a man coughing up blood, clutching his throat, with what looks like an intestine hanging out of his mouth. I'm drawn to the one furnishing I see in front of me, a fridge. Already suspecting something grim, I open the freezer and find someone's chopped-up torso, not even bagged-up but just lying there piled up as slabs with fresh blood still on them. The fridge was definitely unplugged and I recall being surprised at the lack of small from all this chopped-up flesh. Then I woke up.
> 
> The implication was clear - whatever character I was in the past sequence got tortured, killed and butchered by the extremist.


 ...


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in a supermarket, and I saw some salt and goldfish food. The brand was Silent Memory, so I wanted to buy it because it's my username, but I didn't buy any because my mum would have wondered why I wanted it.

I bought a book that came with a free frozen pizza, which I didn't know about until someone next to me tried telling me I couldn't have it and that it was theirs. I don't know where I was after that, but I was trying to hide from someone who was hurting me. I think they were wearing clothes made of garbage bags.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My sister got married to herself, and I don't know why, but I couldn't go to her wedding.


----------



## Taaylah

I'm meeting up with my parents at a Chinese restaurant, except it's a cabin in the woods. It's dense with pine trees and it's starting to get dark outside. I walk inside and it looks like a regular house, but in the front there's no furniture. A half wall is separating the house kitchen from the dining room, so he can see what we're doing (the owner). We're the only other people there. I come in with hot sauce and join my parents at the table. We're chatting and eating and the next thing I know I've made a mess. There's rice and sauce all over the floor. We laugh about it, but I feel kind of bad for the owner so I offer to help clean up. He agrees that I should stay behind to help, and my parents get up to leave. This is the first time I'm noticing the guy is strange.

The owner and I go to the front porch to see them off and say goodbye. I walk up to the car as my mom rolls down her window. She tells me, "Do whatever you have to do to protect yourself" and gives me a worried look as they drive away. As I watch their car drive off I realize how isolated the house is. We go back in the kitchen and clean the mess up (somehow it's moved from the dining room to the kitchen?) I clean it up fast with no help from him. He's watching me while I clean. I want to get out of there as soon as possible. I can sense there's something wrong with the situation. I feel uneasy. I finish cleaning and gather my things to go. But my parents are picking me up and won't be back for awhile. He starts to speak and I immediately panic because he's not right. I start thinking of ways to escape when I get a flash of an image in my head of him killing a girl and her screaming. 

People start streaming into the house and it turns into a party. He and I run outside because there's something wrong with this girl. She's sitting on a bench on the porch not moving, staring into space. He puts his forehead to hers and she comes back to life. Her head was sizzling and smoking after he did this, like her head was on fire on the inside. In my dream I knew he had some type of ability that allowed him to do this. I go back inside to clean up when the door bell rings. I answer it and it's him on a small kid's bike. He tells me how much he likes me and that I'm his green light (I don't know what it means, but in my dream I knew it was a compliment). Now I know I can't just run away. I know he's obsessed with me and won't let me go. I get another image in my head, but this time he's killing me. I start to panic. Then I have a flashback of my mom telling me to do whatever I have to do protect myself.


----------



## Fever Dream

I traveled to mars to raid mixed human/alien cafeteria, because my non-existent infant son was hungry. Yeah, I'm not sure I taken that cough medicine again tonight.


----------



## CNikki

That I had to go underwater for a long period of time and somehow I was able to not hold my breath (while not breathing either) in the process. It felt weird.


----------



## Taaylah

I had a dream my mom died and woke up crying


----------



## mt moyt

2Milk said:


> I had a dream that I was pulled over on the free way and given a $580 ticket for changing lanes. Then in that same dream my car would not start and i was stuck on the side of the road.


LOL


----------



## Memories of Silence

I opened a cupboard and saw a cage with a baby animal that looked like a hamster. It was called a banaar (something I invented in my dream). It was my sister's pet I didn't know about. When I took it out of the cage, its claws got stuck in my hand and the room went black and there were green lights everywhere. After that, it went back to normal and when I looked at the banaar, it was wearing a purple dress. There was a label on it that said that the dress worked like a toilet.


----------



## A Void Ant

This might sound completely insane...but I had this dream and it felt so vivid and real. I woke up in a jet black space suit on my bed. I began to levitate and zoomed out from my bed. I kept going up and up until I got to space, but the Earth was a thin disk as I got higher, like a pancake. I kept flying up and landed on the moon and stared back at the earth. The sun was small and very close and the moon was also very small and had metal staircases leading down the craters. That's all I remember because I felt frozen in the staircase and my head vibrated and then I felt butterflies as I popped back awake. It was a very short dream, it felt like 5 minutes. I remember feeling like I just went to bed but when I woke up 6 hours went by. :O


----------



## mt moyt

i was trying to sleep in this large house, with 4 killers on the loose. one of them would slice heads off (i think he resembled a ninja), and another was a weird crazy thing that couldn't stop fidgeting. these were the two most dangerous ones. then there were two more, although one of them wasn't that bad. can't remember what the last one was. i dont know how i know this, but thats what i knew in the dream.

and my brother was in this other massive room with several beds, and i was thinking he was lucky because he was in the bed furthest from the door and was kind of safe. i had to sleep in this other room with the bed right by the window which was open, and i was afraid one of the killers was going to come through the window. 

i was really glad when i woke up lol. in hindsight, I'm pretty sure these 4 killers are the personifications of the 4 exams i have this week.


----------



## tehuti88

I can't remember how it started but I went into my bedroom, which was dim and blue (dawn?), and somehow found out that @splendidbob had posted some photos or images of some sort all over my porch window for me to admire. (This is an example of my "real-life Internet" recurring theme, where people and sites on the Internet cross over into the real world.) I went to the window to look at it and the entire thing was covered top to bottom in these transparent images, maybe about six inches square?--in beautiful colors. They were landscapes and such, lakes and mountains and whatnot, very lovely.

A few of the images were blank, however, the equivalent of an online image that hasn't loaded. When I touched these blank images, they "loaded." The previously blank images each had a title on them and they corresponded to the imaginary lands on the site Gothicat-World ( https://gothicat-world.com/ ), where I collect adoptable pets (names of lands like Elonia, Renarhim, Aydo'h, etc.); I seem to specifically remember Elonia, but there was also the name of a land that doesn't exist in the real game, it started with a D I believe and was like "Diabolique" or something because it reminded me of Infermo, which _is_ a land in the game. The scenery in these images resembled those in the real game, like Elonia is the land of wind, Renarhim is the land of shadow, etc. The colors were dark but vibrant, blue and magenta and purple and such, very nice to look at with the dim light from outside shining through them.

Thanks for the lovely dream images, Splendidbob. :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to the cornerstone to buy a few things and ended up chatting with the owners who had on the Chelsea/Watford match. As I was leaving I heard their son call out to me because Chelsea had scored so I started heading back but suddenly out of nowhere a white van came tumbling down the hill and I barely got out of the way. Immediately after police came racing through and told everyone outside to find cover inside anywhere they could. Then there was kind of a mini earthquake that freaked everyone out and afterwards I walked with a group of strangers to their place nearby and said I'd carry on home. As soon as they closed the door a semi came flying across the top of the him a f crashed. Stunned I stood their for a sec and then I saw guys with guns get out so I ran into that group of strangers place to find they had just put on the soccer game and were confused by my abrupt reentry. As I was explaining the door was kicked open and some of the guys with guns had come down the hill to take hostages. I was one of them but I kept slipping and sliding down the hill because my shoes had poor grip. The gunmen threatened me but then some hot gal that was with them tried a sort of seduction approach that blew right over my head because I was thinking "I'm gonna get shot". I remember looking at the gun barrel and then waking up...


----------



## SplendidBob

@tehuti88
You are welcome, glad to hear dream Bob is a lot more energetic than rl one 

Was there not even one silly pic in there?


----------



## Taaylah

I was in a cabin with a photographer who was taking pictures of me. He suggested we do a topless one, and I agreed because it was going to be done tastefully. I don't remember the rest. The last thing I remember is me talking to the police, who were showing me pictures of all the women who went missing after getting their picture taken by him.


----------



## thetown

Yeah, has anyone seen this man in their dreams?


----------



## estse

I dreamed I was dreaming I was awake and I woke up.


----------



## tehuti88

splendidbob said:


> @*tehuti88*
> You are welcome, glad to hear dream Bob is a lot more energetic than rl one
> 
> Was there not even one silly pic in there?


Alas no, but they were quite lovely landscapes. :grin2:

...

Today, another tornado dream, not sure why. :| Maybe because I heard on the news there was a slight chance for thunderstorms which we never got. Tornadoes are a recurring theme of mine.

It's kind of vague by now. I was at home with Dad during the daytime (late afternoon or evening, maybe?) and started looking out the windows at the sky because it was getting ominous clouds. Dad was in another room looking out a window and I think I was in the living room and looked out the front window and suddenly there was this loud CRACK sound like a gunshot, but that was it, just one. I assumed it was thunder. Dad said, "Oh wow, look at those clouds out your bedroom window!" (Which is weird, because he wouldn't have been able to see in that direction--south--from wherever he was, unless he was in his bedroom, but I don't think he was--I got the feeling he was further to my right/north, which also makes no sense since the living room which I was in is the furthest room to that side of the house and he didn't seem to be in the dining or utility rooms which also have north windows, AND, there's no view of the south from any of these rooms, unless you count the porch door in the living room where I was. *deepbreath*)

I went to look out a south window, though it seemed to be the front porch door and not my bedroom, or maybe it was a combination of both. The view was different from reality; the trees seemed further away and more sky was visible, and there might have been more houses going into the distance. I saw a long dark cloud going down toward the southern horizon and it grew almost black as I looked at it. "Oh, that looks ominous," I said; then the bottom of the cloud suddenly turned into a tornado and touched down, and either a few small parts of cloud broke away from it or it uprooted some things that I saw go flying. "It turned into a tornado!" I yelled at Dad; the tornado then pulled back up into this cloud, shifted further west, and touched down again, and I think it started traveling along the western horizon, from south to north, now.

I went to look out the front window again, awed but not terribly afraid like I usually am in tornado dreams, since it seemed to not be headed our way. I don't recall the specific imagery of the tornado heading along but then it must have come closer since it struck the neighbor's property (formerly Mr. R.'s) across the junction from us and then moved on across the highway, but it was like this part of land was a lot further away from us since again, we ourselves didn't seem to be in any danger. Weirdly, there was a small Ferris wheel with colored lights on it in the neighbor's yard, and the tornado struck this, mangling it and sending sparks flying, before it hit the highway and destroyed some other sort of structures as it started moving east. (Very roughly traveling in a U shape around our property, I guess.) I felt sympathy for the neighbors and their property and was craning my neck looking out the windows to see the damage. I think I was going to call 911 to get someone to come and help if necessary.

...

There was also a weird bit of dream that seemed to involve me pretending to be my musician/actor character Victor Tasubo when he appeared in the movie version of _The Lurker At The Threshold_ (too hard to explain); I was outside again, wandering around in front of the garage, and it was nice out but the sky was ominously dark, again, and it seemed to be evening or very early morning and kind of spooky...you know what, I might have to correct myself here, because I was thinking of the character Wilbur Whateley, but he appears in _The Dunwich Horror_, not _The Lurker At The Threshold_. In my weird imaginings though, Tasubo also appeared in the movie version of that, so I guess I was conflating the two. I was acting all fearful and borderline insane like Tasubo's character Stephen Bates acts in _Lurker_, but the presence of Wilbur Whateley hints at _Dunwich_. So... :stu Anyway, I hurried into the garage and grabbed a silver bat, like a baseball bat, but it was also chunkier at one point, or turned into another type of bat, or maybe I decided to grab a different weapon instead, presumably to use against Wilbur Whateley or Yog-Sothoth or whatever. (The weird appearance of this bat echoes something I saw on a crime program a night or so before, I think it was _Evil Stepmothers_, where a murderer grabbed a bat to hit someone in the head; it had a handle like a baseball bat but the bat part was kind of chunky looking and my dad suggested it was a rugby bat. I just tried Googling "rugby bat" and that brings up lots of images of cricket bats, which don't look quite like what I saw on TV. :| )

The feeling I had in this dream was mildly fearful but excited anticipation, partly due to the gloominess. I'm reminded of my older dream, *"I Love It When It's Dark."

*(Not proofed, maybe later.)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

tehuti88 said:


> Alas no, but they were quite lovely landscapes. :grin2:
> 
> ...
> 
> Today, another tornado dream, not sure why. :| Maybe because I heard on the news there was a slight chance for thunderstorms which we never got. Tornadoes are a recurring theme of mine.
> 
> It's kind of vague by now. I was at home with Dad during the daytime (late afternoon or evening, maybe?) and started looking out the windows at the sky because it was getting ominous clouds. Dad was in another room looking out a window and I think I was in the living room and looked out the front window and suddenly there was this loud CRACK sound like a gunshot, but that was it, just one. I assumed it was thunder. Dad said, "Oh wow, look at those clouds out your bedroom window!" (Which is weird, because he wouldn't have been able to see in that direction--south--from wherever he was, unless he was in his bedroom, but I don't think he was--I got the feeling he was further to my right/north, which also makes no sense since the living room which I was in is the furthest room to that side of the house and he didn't seem to be in the dining or utility rooms which also have north windows, AND, there's no view of the south from any of these rooms, unless you count the porch door in the living room where I was. *deepbreath*)
> 
> I went to look out a south window, though it seemed to be the front porch door and not my bedroom, or maybe it was a combination of both. The view was different from reality; the trees seemed further away and more sky was visible, and there might have been more houses going into the distance. I saw a long dark cloud going down toward the southern horizon and it grew almost black as I looked at it. "Oh, that looks ominous," I said; then the bottom of the cloud suddenly turned into a tornado and touched down, and either a few small parts of cloud broke away from it or it uprooted some things that I saw go flying. "It turned into a tornado!" I yelled at Dad; the tornado then pulled back up into this cloud, shifted further west, and touched down again, and I think it started traveling along the western horizon, from south to north, now.
> 
> I went to look out the front window again, awed but not terribly afraid like I usually am in tornado dreams, since it seemed to not be headed our way. I don't recall the specific imagery of the tornado heading along but then it must have come closer since it struck the neighbor's property (formerly Mr. R.'s) across the junction from us and then moved on across the highway, but it was like this part of land was a lot further away from us since again, we ourselves didn't seem to be in any danger. Weirdly, there was a small Ferris wheel with colored lights on it in the neighbor's yard, and the tornado struck this, mangling it and sending sparks flying, before it hit the highway and destroyed some other sort of structures as it started moving east. (Very roughly traveling in a U shape around our property, I guess.) I felt sympathy for the neighbors and their property and was craning my neck looking out the windows to see the damage. I think I was going to call 911 to get someone to come and help if necessary.
> 
> ...
> 
> There was also a weird bit of dream that seemed to involve me pretending to be my musician/actor character Victor Tasubo when he appeared in the movie version of _The Lurker At The Threshold_ (too hard to explain); I was outside again, wandering around in front of the garage, and it was nice out but the sky was ominously dark, again, and it seemed to be evening or very early morning and kind of spooky...you know what, I might have to correct myself here, because I was thinking of the character Wilbur Whateley, but he appears in _The Dunwich Horror_, not _The Lurker At The Threshold_. In my weird imaginings though, Tasubo also appeared in the movie version of that, so I guess I was conflating the two. I was acting all fearful and borderline insane like Tasubo's character Stephen Bates acts in _Lurker_, but the presence of Wilbur Whateley hints at _Dunwich_. So... :stu Anyway, I hurried into the garage and grabbed a silver bat, like a baseball bat, but it was also chunkier at one point, or turned into another type of bat, or maybe I decided to grab a different weapon instead, presumably to use against Wilbur Whateley or Yog-Sothoth or whatever. (The weird appearance of this bat echoes something I saw on a crime program a night or so before, I think it was _Evil Stepmothers_, where a murderer grabbed a bat to hit someone in the head; it had a handle like a baseball bat but the bat part was kind of chunky looking and my dad suggested it was a rugby bat. I just tried Googling "rugby bat" and that brings up lots of images of cricket bats, which don't look quite like what I saw on TV. :|
> 
> The feeling I had in this dream was mildly fearful but excited anticipation, partly due to the gloominess. I'm reminded of my older dream, *"I Love It When It's Dark."
> 
> *(Not proofed, maybe later.)


That is weird, I should think you know that rugby is a contact sport (from which American football is descended) that involves (amongst other things) passing an oval-shaped ball with the hands, diving at the end of the pitch to score a try, and kicking it from a tee over the end posts to score extra points. It certainly does not use bats!


----------



## tehuti88

LydeaCharlotte said:


> That is weird, I should think you know that rugby is a contact sport (from which American football is descended) that involves (amongst other things) passing an oval-shaped ball with the hands, diving at the end of the pitch to score a try, and kicking it from a tee over the end posts to score extra points. It certainly does not use bats!


I know nothing about sports. ops Apparently my dad doesn't know about rugby either!

(I'm definitely going to have to edit that part when I post this to my dream journal.)


----------



## twitchy666

I regret waking up


----------



## The Library of Emma

Lovecrushed said:


> Yeah, has anyone seen this man in their dreams?


that is creepy. D:
fortunately i don't remember seeing him.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I was walking around outside by the abandoned snuff mill. It looked like it used to, before they started turning it into apartments. I was climbing up some dirt hills that were in front, and I looked out past the area where a bridge sits high up between the two buildings, connecting them. The lake behind the snuff mill was turned into an ocean with angry, high waves.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I forgot my dreams from last night, but the night before that, I dreamt about a dog shelter. Except for a hut made of cane that was only big enough for one dog, everything was outdoors. All of the dogs were dead and some of them had lost their head. I don't know what had happened to them. Some of them were tiny puppies that were only a few centimetres long. Some people were moving the dogs around.

The dream after that was about a public swimming pool with books and other things people had lost, and they were floating in the water. Then it turned into some sort of lost and found table, but no one knew which things were theirs because everything had been mixed up.


----------



## flyingMint

I had a dream last night. It was random but I was creating an amusement park centered around MGM. Basically Universal Studios but MGM themed with an big Oz park that basically recreated The Wizard of Oz. Anyway, I was like literally just deciding ok this rollercoaster is the centerpiece of the park it needs 4 inversions and the launch hill should be really tall. Idk why lol. I guess it stems from watching The Wizard of Oz a couple days ago. 

In short, I have random dreams and am probably insane.


----------



## naes

That my dad was trying to drown me in the lake behind the house that i used to live in as a kid...


----------



## Taaylah

I was on a ferry and a man came up and started talking to me. He wasn't making sense and I could tell he wasn't in his right mind. He started to accuse me of something and hit me in the face.


----------



## naes

Usually i have nightmares and they are typically all feel the same... but today i had a odd dream... I dreamt that I was Michael Jordan and that my coach was a beautiful woman (who i realize is my trainer irl) who was talking to us after the game and i was thinking of talking to her but i was experiencing some anxiety, but mostly i was just thought it might be a bad idea because she was my coach. I ended up deciding to do follow her after her speech though to talk to her  Anyways that was definitely a special dream. It was so strange feeling but so good too. It might be this new medicine I just recently got put on idk. Anyways i really enjoyed the dream! I was in the NBA for an hour mom! lol. Unfortunately after waking up all my joints reallyy hurt. Must be from all that hard playing.


----------



## naes

Taaylah said:


> I was on a ferry and a man came up and started talking to me. He wasn't making sense and I could tell he wasn't in his right mind. He started to accuse me of something and hit me in the face.


Do you know wut it means? I've been able to interpret pretty much all my dreams lately.


----------



## naes

Taaylah said:


> I like to do the same. I honestly feel like all of them make sense to what's happening in my life at the moment. But I don't think this one had a hidden meaning. Earlier in the day before I went to bed and had that dream I was at a drive thru by myself and it was dark out. I had my windows down cause it was hot and a homeless man standing beside the drive thru started yelling at my car lol. I guess I was thinking about it before I went to bed. But other dreams I have aren't always as straight forward as that. A common theme in a lot of my dreams is men trying to hurt me, but I already know why I dream about that.


Have you been abused? If ur uncomfortable answering i understand.


----------



## likevomit

Something about me and some other people having an army of toddlers and leading them to a house, then the kids all go insane and run around everywhere and i yell at them to stop, only to turn around and find all of their mothers staring at me.


----------



## naes

Taaylah said:


> In a way yes, emotionally and verbally by my father growing up. I think it's one of the biggest reasons why I've had anxiety problems my whole life. My parents split and my mom didn't pick good boyfriends either. So I've never been around a man that I can 100% trust or rely on. Which is also why I think I have problems getting into relationships and why I've been unsuccessful. I can't open up to them because I don't trust them. A lot of my dreams are about men liking me but at the same time wanting to hurt me.


Sorry to hear that. Is it possible tho that you are experiencing anxiety related to opening up b/c you have SA and are naturally an anxious person to begin with? Just some food for thought. Anyways, I think the only way to solve your dilemma regardless is to find a good guy and then force urself to open up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I went to look at a train station with my family because it had been renovated and everything had been painted white. Then there was water, and we had to walk through it like we were crabs, and it took a long time. We weren't allowed to walk normally because I think it was a day where everyone had to crawl instead of walking for the whole day, which was something I was thinking of yesterday.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't dream anymore.


----------



## Taaylah

I get my grade at the end of the semester and it's horrible. I go to my professor's office right as he's packing up and speaking with two other students. I ask what's going on, what happened to our agreement. He pulls up my posts on SAS speaking unfavorably about him. I'm shocked and scared. No one knows I post on SAS, so I don't know how he found them. He must've been monitoring me. We can't talk about it openly with two other students in the room, so I demand to speak to him privately. He ignores me, talking to the two other students instead. I threaten to tell the dean everything. He retorts that he already did and I'm going to get kicked out for cheating. 

Then I'm in the backseat of a car. We're driving around inside a huge high rise apartment, with floor to ceiling windows and a view of the ocean. The driver of the car loses control and drives through the window into the ocean below. The car starts sinking. He manages to open his door and get out in time. I try to open my door from the backseat, but it's locked. There aren't any unlock buttons on the backseat doors. The car is completely submerged now and I can't see. I struggle and blindly feel around, trying to find the passenger side door's unlock button. I'm panicking, I can't hold my breath much longer. I finally find it and manage to escape. 

The last part I only vaguely remember. We're playing a game. I'm partnered up with another girl. We decide to go to my childhood friend's house as part of our stragety. I open the door and her parents are in the living room. They don't recognize or acknowledge me. Their indifference stings. We hear a noise that in the game indicates we have to hide. It knows where we are and it's coming for us (All I remember is 'it' is something supernatural). Me and my partner climb into an empty armoire. We're scared. She keeps whispering to me and I beg for her to be quiet or it'll hear us. She's waving her flashlight around and I snap at her to turn it off. We hear it enter the room and hold our breath.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> The last part I only vaguely remember. We're playing a game. I'm partnered up with another girl. We decide to go to my childhood friend's house as part of our stragety. I open the door and her parents are in the living room. They don't recognize or acknowledge me. Their indifference stings. We hear a noise that in the game indicates we have to hide. It knows where we are and it's coming for us (All I remember is 'it' is something supernatural). Me and my partner climb into an empty armoire. We're scared. She keeps whispering to me and I beg for her to be quiet or it'll hear us. She's waving her flashlight around and I snap at her to turn it off. We hear it enter the room and hold our breathe.


Awesome :grin2:


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> Awesome :grin2:


I watched the Amazing Race finale and Youtubers play the new Friday the 13th game before bed, so I think that part was a combination of both lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I watched the Amazing Race finale and Youtubers play the new Friday the 13th game before bed, so I think that part was a combination of both lol.


Whatever you're doing keep it up....the people need more of your dreams. :grin2:


----------



## Antonio9

Last dream I had I was going through this terminal smuggling something with my old friends, after a big truck tries to run me down. Then this guy comes out of a mall and starts shooting at me and I just run and jump on a rail next to the side walk and shift my way across to lower ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Can't remember the details (never can) but I pretty much wrecked a car while driving...maybe injured someone idk.


----------



## komorikun

I had a car related one also. I think I was having trouble finding my car in some huge indoor parking lot. I was really anxious because even though I couldn't drive I need to drive to get home. Lots of anxiety throughout the dream.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

had a dream i found a crumpled £10 note then someone else said that's mine. I said to them, if its yours, what's the serial number on it? They couldn't answer but i gave them the £10 note because all of a sudden, a small pile of £20 notes appeared in front of me which i took, which seemed to me mine anyway. 

i often have dreams about finding money or the exhilarating feeling of picking up up trails of £1 coins in like a corridor.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

naes said:


> That my dad was trying to drown me in the lake behind the house that i used to live in as a kid...


Sounds a lot like my childhood.


----------



## naes

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Sounds a lot like my childhood.


:/


----------



## lackofflife

i dream about floods often.......i have no idea what they mean


----------



## Going Sane

lackofflife said:


> i dream about floods often.......i have no idea what they mean


i have a thing for trying to interpret dreams and as soon as i read yours i felt the constant floods represent how overwhelmed you are by something or a number of things.

This is what came up when i searched it on google
"To dream that you are in a flood represents your need to release some sexual desires. If the flood is raging, then it represents emotional issues and tensions. Your repressed emotions are overwhelming you. Consider where the flood is for clues as to where in your waking life is causing you stress and tension."


----------



## naes

lackofflife said:


> i dream about floods often.......i have no idea what they mean


Time to build the ark! Gather the wood!


----------



## komorikun

I have a lot of nightmares about indoor multi-level parking lots and dead or in trouble cats.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had a lot of dreams this morning, but I can't remember any of them.

The last two I remember were cartoon Disney princesses shaking kids' beds to wake them up and another one about a very big book about every breed of dog that you can get. It was about 50 or 60cm thick, and had a light pink leather cover. There was a handwritten price tag on it, and I think it was $105,300. It had a sold sticker from 2011. Someone must have bought it, but changed their mind and left it at the shop. There was another handwritten price that said it was $35. I didn't really want it, but I was thinking about getting it.


----------



## lackofflife

Going crazy said:


> i have a thing for trying to interpret dreams and as soon as i read yours i felt the constant floods represent how overwhelmed you are by something or a number of things.


i dont really think dreams are usually meanningfull.....but what u said is kinda accurate


----------



## lackofflife

naes said:


> Time to build the ark! Gather the wood!


Nah im too lazy to build an Ark.......i'd rather die lol


----------



## naes

lackofflife said:


> Nah im too lazy to build an Ark.......i'd rather die lol


Hmmm... must have not been significant then... so i guess it was just your typical "wet" dream? xD


----------



## lackofflife

naes said:


> Hmmm... must have not been significant then... so i guess it was just your typical "wet" dream? xD


i dont think it was a wet dream........i mean they were very unpleasant dreams


----------



## naes

lackofflife said:


> i dont think it was a wet dream........i mean they were very unpleasant dreams


it was a joke, u know cuz floods are wet, and, nevermind...


----------



## lackofflife

naes said:


> it was a joke, u know cuz floods are wet, and, nevermind...


lol i thought u were serious......


----------



## AffinityWing

I can't remember if it was my exactly my last one or not, but a few nights ago I had another scary dream that there was a hand on top of my bed that ended up trying to drag and pull me in.

(Spoilers for Higurashi Eye Opening arc from the manga)


* *





Kind of Higurashi style, since the face showed itself towards the end and it was from the corner of my bed. But I had my leg grabbed and was pulled downwards, before I woke up.


----------



## SplendidBob

So I decided to drive to Canterbury. To save on parking I parked in a park and ride but didn't understand the how it worked and walked in. for some reason pollution was really bad and thankfully (and surprisingly) a bunch of young "hoons" stopped in their BMW and offered me a lift. I accepted because, exposure therapy and all that.

After several clumsy attempts at initiating conversation (I am **** at that even in my dreams) we stopped at a motorway service station and got some food. I noticed that the lady hoon had purchased a Double Decker chocolate bar (as I had), so I started talking to her. She then quoted something from the TV show "Spaced", I correctly identified it and I realised I had totally misjudged her (how could anyone who loves Spaced and Double Deckers be bad?). A new romance was born.


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> Can't remember the details (never can) but I pretty much wrecked a car while driving...maybe injured someone idk.


What helps me remember my dreams in detail is thinking about them right when I wake up. This works best on the weekend or days you don't have to be woken up abruptly by an alarm clock. When you wake up slowly and you're still kind of halfway asleep, but conscious that you're waking up is the time you can remember what you've just dreamt about. Don't open your eyes yet. Keep them closed and repeat in your head what you've dreamt about. Visualize it and describe it back to yourself like you're telling someone else about it. If the dream is really interesting and detailed I like to write it down in the notes on my phone immediately after doing this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I have a lot of nightmares about indoor multi-level parking lots and dead or in trouble cats.


 The ones with cats makes sense but what do you think the parking lot ones are about?


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> What helps me remember my dreams in detail is thinking about them right when I wake up. This works best on the weekend or days you don't have to be woken up abruptly by an alarm clock. When you wake up slowly and you're still kind of halfway asleep, but conscious that you're waking up is the time you can remember what you've just dreamt about. Don't open your eyes yet. Keep them closed and repeat in your head what you've dreamt about. Visualize it and describe it back to yourself like you're telling someone else about it. If the dream is really interesting and detailed I like to write it down in the notes on my phone immediately after doing this.


I forget quick....like its I remember or I don't. :serious:


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The ones with cats makes sense but what do you think the parking lot ones are about?


Not sure. I think it's just related to being lost or not being able to find something. Cars are scary too. Huge multi-story indoor parking lots are rather freaky, don't you think?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Not sure. I think it's just related to being lost or not being able to find something. Cars are scary too. Huge multi-story indoor parking lots are rather freaky, don't you think?


 Actually, I don't know that I've ever been inside a really huge one. The ones I have been in seemed large to me at the time but they really weren't compared to some that are in big cities. I used to work security in one at a hospital. I don't think I thought much of it at the time.

I suppose the possibility that someone could be lurking in there is scary when I really think about it. I don't like when I can't see any possible dangers. Like if I take out the trash in the dark it just freaks me out.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, I don't know that I've ever been inside a really huge one. The ones I have been in seemed large to me at the time but they really weren't compared to some that are in big cities. I used to work security in one at a hospital. I don't think I thought much of it at the time.
> 
> I suppose the possibility that someone could be lurking in there is scary when I really think about it. I don't like when I can't see any possible dangers. Like if I take out the trash in the dark it just freaks me out.


Have you ever parked your car and not been able to find it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Have you ever parked your car and not been able to find it?


 Not in a parking garage. It happens at the grocery store sometimes when it's really busy. It also happened a few times at this huge mall I used to go to years ago. There were probably thousands of cars and I only had a vague idea of where I'd parked so I was walking around looking like a fool for like half an hour. And it was literally almost 100 degrees that day. And of course that car didn't have AC so once I found it, I still had to roast. :lol

The first nightmare I remember ever having was that a man threw a car at me. I don't know why it seemed so real because usually when I have dreams that don't make sense they wake me up. Like if I see a ghost in a dream it wakes me up because I don't believe in them. My mind starts telling me something isn't right.


----------



## Twilightforce

I dream about spiders and then I saw spiders.


----------



## lackofflife

i was with some guys cleanning something........then suddenly we started gun fight with each other....... i dont know where the guns came from but im sure we were shooting each other with guns.......


----------



## Taaylah

I'm inside a house with my professor and three other students. He asks me to go to the basement to get something for him. I'm too scared to go alone (The basement goes deep and is huge and dark). I can tell he's annoyed I can't go by myself. He sighs and gets up from his chair. He puts his shoes on at the side door and I follow. As soon as we open the door we hear sirens (not police sirens, more like hurricane or tornado sirens). The house is gated twice, but through the first front gate I can see a sea of orange. Prisoners. A horde of them are pressed up against the first front gate trying to get in. The second front gate is wide open. Then I wake up.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was in a kitchen, which for some reason happened to be deep underground, along with seven other people. We were being held captive there by this green Frankenstein monster. He leaned in close towards me and warned us not to try and escape, before wandering off down a tunnel.

The girl to my left was drinking a can of *Irn-**Bru* and she offered me a sip of it. :mushy Then she offered it to this other guy, who was all like, 'Do you have anything else?' I was like, '****ing hell, what more do you want?' :serious:


----------



## IsolatedAF

I once had a dream which I still question my brain, I was in a room filled wiht people and my conscious flew out of me and observed the room in second person view.. then i started hearing peoples mind voice, (cant recall all of it tho) but someone was saying something i never heard then but was relevant to real life events or occurance... I really cant remember what it was... but I can example it, say if something real life event happened but you never heard or knew about it but your dream brings it up.. then when you wake up it existed or occured in real life..


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Last one I remember someone was suffocating me and sitting on my back so I couldn't sit up or catch my breath.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'll probably go back to sleep, but I'll post this before I forget it. It was weird. 

I was in a yellow car by myself, and I was driving it to the city without knowing how to drive, trying not to get caught. (I don't drive).

I was driving it from the passenger seat (I don't know why, but the steering wheel was on the wrong side in my dream. It was on the left side instead of right, but I was still in the right seat) while smoking (I don't smoke) and not really looking where I was going. I wasn't even wearing a seatbelt.

There were police near me, so when I saw them, I was trying to hide from them by laying down and trying to make it look like there was no one in the car.


----------



## tea111red

can't recall the dream, but the word "apprise" popped into my head and then i told myself to wake up. i don't really use this word and hadn't heard it anywhere recently. 

:stu


----------



## gthopia94

I dreamt that my crush broke up with me because I stopped see her or something along those lines. In the end with a little showing off, I was able to get in her good graces again. :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I somehow ended up a member of a violent cult and the during an attack I changed my mind and tried to stop the other members and damn nears died doing so


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I somehow ended up a member of a violent cult and the during an attack I changed my mind and tried to stop the other members and damn nears died doing so


That sounds epic, lol.  :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a big version of a toy train, and it had to be lifted off the train tracks because its battery went flat.

Then I had a dream about an old lady getting her ears pierced with an ear piercing gun that rolls instead of what they usually do. I think I was the one using it, or was being showed how to use it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One of my teeth fell out. Usually, people seem to dream that all their teeth are going to fall out but for some reason I dreamed that only one did. It was stupid. Lol


----------



## Brawk Shady

I've recently been having these dreams where guys that I was friends with when I was like 12 would be doing flirty things with me. (They were their current age in the dream) I have no romantic interest in them, but at one point in my life, someone told me that each of these guys had a crush on me. 

Also, in the dream I just had, one of those friends told me to pretend to be his girlfriend because his parents wanted him to have a girlfriend. So his parents and my dad rang the doorbell of this random house we were in, and he held my hand and opened the door, and he made me tell them we were dating. His mom was really happy, but his dad and my dad looked mad. 

Then we had to go to school, and for some reason during the school day, my dad was there, and he was going to start lecturing me about having a boyfriend, but I told him I was just pretending, then he wasn't mad anymore. 

Also, in one part of the dream, this group of girls was annoyed with me because I wasn't smiling. We were standing, waiting for the teacher to do something, and I was just minding my own business when one of the girls was like "why aren't you smiling?" in this tone that suggested that it was somehow offending her that I wasn't smiling or something. Then everyone looked at me, but I still didn't smile because I was too miserable.


----------



## 2Milk

I had a dream that I was given a pizza (while on college campus). The thing was that I didn't feel like eating pizza so I threw it away. On my way back from throwing away the pizza I found a bunch of crates full of apple pies, one of the creates was open. I asked a staff member if the pies were for sale and she said they were free. Then I asked another staff member if the pies were for sale she said "yes" and some dude followed up with "but the amount that you can buy means nothing to me, I sell them in bulk." I was disappointed. Then the guy left. He came back again and handed me I drink I said "Thanks man" but then I noticed it was open and asked to myself "Why is it open?" The girl next to me told me "don't drink that it's open you don't know what he put in it." Then the guy said I only put alka seltzer. The girl next to disappeared for a bit. Then for some reason I was in a large audience while a new Halo game was being anounced. From behind me comes the girl that left, she is swimming my way holding a slice of apple pie. Then I woke up.


----------



## probably offline

This was actually a 2-3 days ago but it was creepy. I only remember a few things. I was in some sort of empty factory with blown out windows. My boyfriend was also there. It was part video game and part reality. We knew that we were being followed and we hunched down below the windows. It was dark outside and all we could se was car lights outside(searching for us). Then it went completely dark inside the building. We tried to make our way down a big hole in the floor. When we came down, he told me that we have to be quiet or they'll notice us. We hid behind a bookshelf in a corridor and we could hear voices saying "did you hear something?". I started pulling a huge jacket over me to hide behind and then I heard footsteps coming from behind me instead(around the corner). Really slow, dragging foot steps. I hadn't been able to completely cover myself with the jacket, because it kept sliding down, so I was just covered up to my eye level. I heard the footsteps coming closer and then I saw a "rhinoceros man" without skin walking past me. He didn't seem to have any eyes so I just kept as still as possible until he had passed me. BUT then my jacket made a noise and he came right towards me really fast and I screamed "DU FÅR STYRA!!!!"("you take the control") because it was still like we were playing a game. Then I woke up. Anyway, he was so creepy. Really slimy and bloody.


----------



## kivi

I was going to China to study at some university with my mother. I also had a very weird flight. They kept asking me several captchas on the airplane and I couldn't understand them for hours.

I also had another one but I can't remember which one was the latest.
I had a brain biopsy in a hospital. We waited in a line for hours with my classmates (I couldn't remember them but knew they were my friends). I was carrying two big suitcases too. 
Maybe that dream was the sequel of the other one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I dreamed about jumping off a tall bridge once...

Oh, and slashing my wrists until I bleed to death. That too.

Nowadays I don't really dream anymore. About anything.

I just sleep.


----------



## Crisigv

I dreamt my work went out of business.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I dreamt my work went out of business.


That is certainly far more tame than mine.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is certainly far more tame than mine.


I'm not looking to compare


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@Crisigv

Huh??? :con

I am not looking to compare either. I was just making an observation. Whatever, then. :bash


----------



## tea111red

i had a dream i visited this guy in the hospital. 

i don't even know what he was in the hospital for, lol.

:stu

seemed like an unusual thing for me to dream.


----------



## tehuti88

Jeez, took me forever to locate this thread again... :x

Anyway...here's my latest sleeping masterpiece (not proofed).

*****

*The Mechanics Of Mirror Windows
6/29/2017
* 
A weird snippet from a longer series of dream fragments I had while dozing on the couch in the evening.

I was in my bedroom doing something, maybe looking for something; the time seemed about the same as the time I was taking the nap, around 6-7PM, maybe a little later, because it was starting to get dim in my room; maybe it was overcast outside to make it darker. So my room was all in shades of gray and blue, rather drab. Wasn't QUITE as messy as IRL but I wasn't paying much attention to the state of things. In the dream, I can't recall what my westward-facing windows were like or if they were there (they seemed to be, based on the lighting), but my southern window was about the same, maybe just bigger. However, there seemed to be a window or else a large mirror slightly above my CD shelf and partly where my closet is, too (north wall). Of course, there's no such thing there in reality, since the bathroom lies right behind that area. :/

Whatever I was doing in my room had me turn in this direction and glance up at this window/mirror. I was surprised to see a view of our house. It was a view of a portion of the house that shouldn't have even been visible; I think it corresponded sort of to the area where the tree is in the concrete circle. It was a decent view, with the house and the ground and such. I blinked and stared at this, confused. I had to examine it for a moment or so before realizing this wasn't something I should be seeing. I moved around a little bit to see more of the view and/or see if it shifted at all, my confusion growing. How was it possible for me to see this?

I then thought to turn and look out my south window. This made a lot more sense in the dream, but I realized that somehow, this north "window" was merely mirroring the view out of my south window (the two windows facing each other across my room)...even though this section of the house _wasn't_ visible out that window. Can't really explain it since it was so sensible in dream logic, but not now! But whatever this convoluted explanation was, it relieved me to figure it out. I think I looked from one "window" to the other and compared views and continued sorting out the reasoning in my mind.

I then came up with an experiment, and this kind of further convolutes the explanation I just gave. I looked out my south window, and there was a view of a house some distance away now, maybe about the same distance as the neighbor's house in reality, but without trees in the way, which is odd, since it was in the middle of the woods. I can't really explain this...it was sort of like THIS was now the strange, "impossible" view of our own house (like my south window had taken the place of the "window" on the other side of the room), but it was also sort of like this was the neighbor's house. It had white siding like our house but that's really all I remember.

My experiment had something to do with the way the two windows mirrored each other and bounced the image of the house around/gave access to a view that shouldn't be possible when looking through just the first (non-"reflecting") window. (I just thought of a better attempt at an explanation. It was similar to how a periscope works.) I decided I would shine a light out my south window, and I should see the light shining back from the window of the "other" house--since apparently the view I had now was merely a mirrored view of the outside south side of the house, the side my window was in, the window I was actually looking out of. So this view was simpler and followed a basic mirror concept, not as complicated as before. Even though there was no giant mirror or anything in the woods reflecting my window back at me. :/ Okay, so maybe not as simple as I'd thought.

Well, feeling amused and curious, I looked around, picked up a flashlight, and started flashing it out my south window, pointing toward the "opposite" window in the house in the woods. That window was dark; I couldn't see anything through it but blackness. My window probably would have looked similar from the outside. (In reality, I just remembered, this window is pretty much blocked by tall bamboo, but my south window DOES have a view of the woods similar to that in the dream, when the bamboo isn't blocking it.) I knew that if my experiment was successful, I would start to see a light flashing back at me with a very slight delay. (I can't explain the cause of the delay. Made sense in the dream.) And yes...I started seeing a light flashing back at me, which at first I knew was supposed to be a "reflection" of my own flashlight's beam.

My opinion or understanding of this phenomenon seemed to change just then, though. It was no longer like I was seeing a "reflection" of my own actions...but I was seeing the actions of _somebody else_, in some other house. Like somebody else was actively imitating my flashing light. For some reason, this filled me with dread, almost like it was a ghost I was communicating with. It was also similar, however, to the feeling I get in my "watchers" dreams, where people keep crowding around the windows to peer in the house and I can't escape their view. Since it was now apparently somebody else shining this light at me, that meant they could see me. (In retrospect, no, it probably just meant they could see my flashlight beam, since that was all I could see, myself. But I didn't think of this in the dream. Maybe I figured my room was lighter than theirs and I could be seen.)

Either way...whether the cause of this other light was supernatural or not, I was suddenly very uneasy. I stopped flashing my light and slowly started to sink to the floor, hoping to escape the view of _whatever_ was behind the other window. It was kind of after the fact, now, considering that whatever was over there--reflection, other person, ghost--had obviously seen me already, since it had flashed its light in response to my own signals!


----------



## Red October

I had a dream that I was in a frozen, volcanic wasteland, and I was trying to setup a tent/makeshift shelter near an open lava pool.

I was trying to balance how much open window space was facing the lava vs. how much was letting in cold air from the blizzard in an attempt to balance them out to get a comfortable temperature.


----------



## Crisigv

I revealed all that needed to be known and I felt free and finally happy, and I wasn't alone. I had a similar dream not long ago too.


----------



## Brawk Shady

I had a dream that I had a dream that I was lucid dreaming. When I woke up from the lucid dream I was like "hey I actually lucid dreamed for once" and then later on I woke up again and I was like "oh", and then later on I actually woke up for real. So I don't even know if that counts as a lucid dream or not.


----------



## CNikki

That I went into some time warp and met with some of America's Founding Fathers who took part on the Declaration of Independence. :l


----------



## Paperback Writer

I dreamt that I was on a school trip with a fellow SAS user. We sat next to each other on the bus and they seemed really nice. 

Then I dreamt that I was staying at some hotel with my mother and cousin. My cousin and I were exploring the grounds when we found a gate, leading to an enclosed area with all these cages, like some kind of zoo. My cousin noticed something written on the gate and freaked out. 
'AAARGH!' she said. 'There are herbivores in there!'
'Herbivores eat _plants_,' I said, before I wandered off, laughing.


----------



## CNikki

That there were multiple attempts of tornadoes forming but then they've disappeared.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I asked a SAS user out on a date and we went downtown to that little Korean coffee shop for a bite to eat and an in-person chat.

Doubt that is going to happen anytime soon, so whatever.


----------



## tehuti88

(Not proofed yet.)

*A Lovely Upstairs Library!*

Vague by now. I even remember getting comfortable to go back to sleep and thinking, "It's too bad I didn't have this dream a little later, I probably won't remember it when I wake up."  But it's one of my favorite recurring themes, so here we go.

I went upstairs into the "other room" or "sewing room," the room opposite my brother's old bedroom where my mother used to keep her sewing equipment. Now it's just junk storage. In my dream it was bigger and wider and had a distinct shape...similar to the real shape, with the sloping ceiling, but not the same. It had a flat ceiling, then short wall sections at like a 45-degree angle, and then the regular walls. It reminded me of a trailer interior or the inside of the Great Lakes Grill (local restaurant I ate in recently, where I remarked to my mother that the inside reminded me of a big trailer because I think it shared this same shape.

I know this won't display properly but it was similar to this:

/----\
|----|

--Only imagine that the angled sections (slashes) are lined up with the vertical sections, and that the top row of hyphens is level with the top of the slashes, and that the bottom row of hyphens isn't there or is the floor (I included them just to space the vertical walls apart).

Anyway, the room was also cleaned out. I don't recall furniture at first, though it wasn't entirely barren either. I think the walls were this warm, light cream color, quite pleasant, and maybe there was some dark brown/wood trim near the ceiling or on the walls somewhere. I don't remember the drawers that are in the righthand wall in reality; maybe they weren't there. I also don't remember the window directly ahead, though I think there was one there; maybe it was covered with a blind that was the same color as the walls. I don't know what time of day it was but the room was nice and bright. I don't remember what the floor was like, if it was carpeted or not.

I felt quite surprised and pleased by how nice the room was. I went to the corner to the left of where the window would be and now it seemed like there was some furniture; there was some kind of little decorative table or something, maybe with a cloth on it and/or drapes near it, in this corner, and perhaps something on the walls, and to the left of this table in the corner I think was the door to the attic (as in reality). One of the things(?) on this table was a drawing of an American Indian, somewhat cartoony like a character. He was broad chested and his skin was an orangish color rather than red; I think he had a headband with a feather or a few feathers in it, not a headdress, and his top half was bare; I don't think his arms were crossed since I could see his chest, but he might have had his hands on his hips and was posing with his breast puffed out and a stern look on his face...kind of caricaturish. I don't recall his name but it had a color in it, I think it was Orange or perhaps Gold; first there was his "rank" or title, then this color, then a noun, which I believe was an animal, maybe Bird or Eagle or something, though I no longer remember so well. :/ I don't _think_ he was a chief, I think he was a brave, so maybe it was something like, Brave Orange Bird or something (it sounded less silly in the dream). I knew that the color in his name referred to his golden skin color. This drawing was in color and was just him from the waist up with no background, just the offwhite paper. I think it was in a frame. I paused to look at this. I didn't really get the feeling he was a character of mine (he seemed pretty stereotypical :/ ), though I'm not sure.

There might have been a shelf of books on the other wall though again, I'm not positive.

I then turned to what I think had been the attic door before, but now it was the entry to--another room! :O I don't know if there was still a door or if it was just a doorway, but it was open. I suddenly remembered, yes, there was another room here, and stepped inside. It was smaller than the previous room...and kind of hard to describe. It made me think of the old jar/canning room in our basement, if it had been a little bigger/wider and cleaner. It _seemed_ like it had windows or some sort of opening to the "outside," though the walls were mostly filled with bookshelves which were full. I didn't so much SEE the outside as I FELT it was nearby/accessible...so it was more like this room was on the ground floor and not upstairs. Now it seemed like evening or night because I felt like it was almost dark out. Despite that, the room was nicely lit, not bright, but nice, warm, focused lighting. It was longer from left to right (when the entryway was behind me) than from front to back--parallel to the main room.

Delighted--BOOKS!--like a mini-library!--I turned in a slow circle, looking up at them all. So wonderful! I would come up here and hang out all the time! (As for the books--I have no clue whose they were or what their contents were. Similar to the drawing of the American Indian, they didn't feel like mine, but they didn't seem strange, either.) Perhaps I would bring up my own/other books and furnish the main room and come up here to be by myself and read, and it would be so wonderful.

As I was turning around and looking upward...it started to get a little hard to breathe because my throat was burning somewhat, like something was running down it and I couldn't swallow properly. I craned my neck and tried to swallow, again, and again, attempting to remain calm even though it was a bit alarming. I was still gulping, and a bit disappointed that something like this had marred such a lovely experience, when I slowly awoke to find that the liquid from my cough drop was running down my throat and mildly choking me. :/ I swallowed and coughed a few more times, mulled over what a lovely dream that had been, and I believe I went back to sleep.

This is of course my recurring theme of the "forgotten room," which I've dreamed about numerous other times.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I’ve forgotten most of it now, but I'm pretty sure it involved a gorilla knocking on the bathroom window.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My sister had a big pink bird that was like a mixture of bird and dog. It was sort of like a short flamingo. It had been at the vet, so we went and got it, then took it for a walk down a street on a lead. It didn't know how to walk properly, so my sister had to wear shoes that looked like bird feet to teach it how.


----------



## Noraborealis

I was with a group of people, I think my family and some others. There was some kind of wedding being held the next day, and for some reason we used this department store. They closed down the store, so that people could set up the wedding decorations. Also we were all spending the night there, so that we could wake up early and begin the ceremony.

I spent most of the dream going around, and looking in tiny drawers of furniture in the store. I kept finding money, and I was pocketing it, thinking because the store was closed that this was somehow fair game (lol?). Everyone was sleeping when I was doing this. I kept finding mysterious rooms that were abandoned, and with older looking furniture. I found an old shop, inside the store itself that had been abandoned for decades.

Everyone woke up and was very sleepy. Nobody was getting ready for this wedding. People started to come to the door, and I was thinking how they don't know it was closed. They came in though, the customers and employees of the store. The employees were also assisting with the wedding, but also running the store which was now open. I guess they were catering food, and as I woke up from the floor this lady said, "May I help you? What would you like for breakfast?". I said waffles/French toast, or something like that. I looked up at her all sleepy, and she was COMPLETELY NAKED. She said there were no eggs, and I joked to her about how they should have a chicken or two running around in the store for situations like this. She laughed.

The End. :blank


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I found a tall building and took a leap of faith.


----------



## Smiddy

Trapped in a dark creepy dungeon being chased by evil entities.


----------



## Karsten

My dreams usually consist of high, wavey water. I can definitely figure out what it's symbolic of.


----------



## 8th50fire

I was lying in bed I had falled asleep on my back. It felt like it was a few minutes of being asleep when I woke up. It was day light out. I tried to move but I couldn't. I looked around the room and noticed my door was opening I saw a black hand with long pointy fingers reach in and wrap his hand around the edge of the door. The door then shot open making a loud noise. 

My heart is starting to race I'm in a panic I see a tall black figure no features to it what so ever it's eyes were a deep crimson colour. The creature started moving towards me towards me he had lag in his movement very jagged. The creature reached the foot of my bed and stood there staring at me. I remember think 'what do you want?' in my mind the creature spoke to me like five voices at once simply saying (just you.) The creature started to climb on the bed then on top of me. It grabbed my neck choking me. Its mouth opened and a long tongue slithered out like a snake it danced around my face without touching me and right before it touched my face my eyes snapped shut. I used all the strength I could gather up and I screamed "get off of me!" 

When my eyes opened I was sitting up in my bed it was dark in my room I looked at my phone and it said it was 1 am. My heart was racing a million miles an hour and I realized I was dreaming that whole time. It felt so real I could still feel it's hand around my neck I could feel the moisture from it's breath on my face still. 

The next day I found I had scratched on my neck four long scratches. I often get hurt in my dreams.


----------



## Blue Dino

I and my friend and our dogs are hiking down a very steep rocky trail. All of a sudden I stopped and couldn't move with my panic of heights suddenly kicking in. I watch as my friend and the dogs sprinted down the steep trail with ease. She looked up and yelled at me to hurry up. But I couldn't move. I just froze in fear. My legs trembling. My friend started getting impatient and start to look down and facepalmed at me. I was so embarrassed. But I still couldn't move my trembling legs. Eventually with the fear of heights and embarrassment, I broke down and cried. A line of hikers were queued up behind me yelling at me to just go. 

Then I heard a loud bang of the garbage lid outside the backyard and it was my brunette housemate outside throwing away garbage. 

Weird thing was, I am not even that afraid of heights in real life. Also weird was, I kind of wish that dream lasted longer. :lol


----------



## Sabk

I was at my aunt's house. She was explaining to me why she wouldn't hire me because my appearance was sloppy. 
I defended myself. She then gave me a...scarf? It looked like one. 
We then stepped outside where I tried on red heels (lol, I don't wear heels. Too tall for them) but one of them was broken.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Quite a while ago, I had the kind of dream which, many years ago, used to be rather common, perhaps even the norm. It's now extremely rare because my dreams/nightmares have gradually, for whatever reason, in general become a lot more complicated/incoherent, quite often darker, and occasionally very disturbing.

A once commonplace dream of mine used to be simply driving through a typical British suburb of Victorian houses out into a parched open countryside landscape of scrubby grass and trees, on a very hot summer day. Nothing much happened except hearing the loud noise of crickets or cicadas. This dream was similar, but set at a massive picnic. Presumably based on the (large) annual SA picnic which I have been to numerous times, but with far more people, perhaps about 100. 

The location wasn't like the location of the actual picnic, but similar to the approach to it. With the same view down to the river (I think), but much higher up, and with no buildings nearby. We approached it mostly through an uphill tunnel (which doesn't really exist). There were all the people (presumably male and female) with backpacks, and one very prominent SAS member (who is not from the UK), featured. Then I guess we sat down at the top of the hill, with some food. After that, think I wandered off into a non-existent formal park in the opposite direction of the real park where the picnic spot is.

By contrast, another extremely horrid dream (mostly) involved trying to sleep in some very large room with more than one bed, a lot of furniture, and (I think), something that looked like a circular display cabinet which is in the travel centre at Waterloo station in London! Though for some reason, there was also an image of a small classroom full of kids (boys and girls) in school uniform, one or two had navy jumpers, but I think the rest were wearing the (IMO bland and ugly) pale green jumpers of my secondary school, with the boys in black trousers and girls in kilted skirts. 

Maybe it was a hotel/hostel, but whatever, the room felt extremely creepy for some reason (can't remember all the details but think there was a banging noise outside the window). Two seemingly ghostly young kids, a very pale girl with straight black hair in a ponytail and a mixed-race boy whose skin and (curly hair) were both coffee-coloured came and sat down by a mirror on a table, before they stole all my sheets if not the other bedding.
I followed them through a door which wasn't the main entrance to the room, and led up some stairs. Then I met a darker-skinned teenage boy and sharply ordered him to get my sheets back from the others, before I woke up.


----------



## missamr

Something I've realized is that recently ive been often seeing children or babies in my dreams.


----------



## GibberingMaw

The last nightmare I had was about my own mother trying to kill me. I don't remember the exact details now it was about a week ago.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

All I can remember of my last dream is that I opened my fridge on the bathroom wall and it fell off the wall. Half woke up from the dream and had an absolute panic about the damage I had done to my flat. When I was fully awake I realised that in real life I don't have a fridge on the bathroom wall of my flat because-well because that's a bloody silly place for a fridge.


----------



## GibberingMaw

Alleviate Suffering said:


> All I can remember of my last dream is that I opened my fridge on the bathroom wall and it fell off the wall. Half woke up from the dream and had an absolute panic about the damage I had done to my flat. When I was fully awake I realised that in real life I don't have a fridge on the bathroom wall of my flat because-well because that's a bloody silly place for a fridge.


Wrong, that is the best place.


----------



## 8888

Donald Trump was my therapist.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was hanging out with one of my old high school best friends in this sort of awkward catching up adventure


----------



## SplendidBob

A nightmare where something was eating my leg and I couldn't move. I woke up and caught myself yelling "help, help" out loud.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I dreamt that I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

First dream....first nightmare in forever. 

So I was at my grandma's old house. There was this demon zombie thing attacking my family members one by one and "turning" them. I was the only one noticing this and I was like I need to get out of here. So I ran to my grandma's bedroom and jumped out and started running down the street. Before I left I told my uncle we have to leave now! I thought I could out run them but I saw one outside and it was super fast. So I was like I need to go back can't die outside alone. I jump back through the window this time shattering glass. Uncle was playing cards as I joined him. Saw another family member get attacked and turned. My uncle and I was the only ones left. They turned to us......then I woke up.


----------



## Were

Yesterday; I was hanging out with Marilyn Manson but it wasn't a very clear dream(a song of his was stuck in my head yesterday and I wrote that here too so I think that's why I had this dream), first he liked me, we were in a mall or something and he also had some other friends/entourage, me and Manson were planning to play table tennis, then it was like the next day and Manson was annoyed with me for some reason.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was hanging out with one of my old high school best friends in this sort of awkward catching up adventure


I had one of these dreams recently.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I dreamt that Futurama had been brought back again, and that there was a thread on here discussing it. I posted that I hadn't seen many episodes since the show had previously been brought back, but people replied saying that they were good, so it made me want to watch them.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Everyday, a dark blue car (never the same shade of blue) was parking outside my house, and the two men in it (probably not the same ones, and I thought I knew one of them) would sit there and stare at the house, like they were going to break in.

After it had happened a few times, me and my family started to hide from them by going somewhere else at the time they would usually be outside the house. I picked my dog up and walked somewhere around the corner from the house with my mum and one of my sisters, and we stayed at the park for a while, hoping the car would be gone by the time we went home.

This was because I had read on a Facebook police page about someone looking through all of someone's windows like they were going to break into their house.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My ex coworker asked me to come round the shop briefly & then I ended up running it alone for a couple hours. I made a mess spilling wine and didn't get a chance to clean it properly before the shift change people came in. When they came in it was as if they didn't know I'd bee fired & were muttering amongst themselves that I should quit. Then there was some incident & I walked out/woke up


----------



## Taaylah

I only remember the last part of it. I was in a room with four beds, tucking three kids in for the night. As I got up to leave I asked if they wanted me to shut the door or leave it open. While standing in the doorway a horrible feeling came over me. For some reason I knew something was in the house. I didn't want to scare them so I made up an excuse for closing and locking the door. I told them to go to sleep, blew out the candle and crawled into bed, pulling the covers up to my chin. I laid in the dark, straining to hear sounds of whatever was out there and if it was getting closer. I remember wishing my parents were home and didn't know what I was going to do.


----------



## Taaylah

This one is from a couple of weeks ago. 

My (in dream) husband and I are in the audience of a talk show. For some reason the host asks my husband about his mother who recently passed away and how we're newly weds. He starts saying sweet things about me, how much he loves me and how I've been there for him with his mother's passing. He starts getting choked up at the mention of his mom and stops mid sentence trying to hold back the tears. I hold him and the audience starts clapping. In that moment it hit me that I wasn't in love with him. 

Then we're at home. We live in a huge two story house, and each room has been converted into an apartment. I leave our room to go outside (I needed something from my car I think?) and walk downstairs into the foyer. Three people are sitting in there chatting and they don't notice me. But an older man by himself does. He sees me heading for the front door and starts following me. Somehow I know it's out of concern since it's dark outside and not very safe. I'm annoyed with his concern since I'm an adult and can take care of myself. I hurry out the door and slam it shut to tell him to go away. I get a couple of feet into the darkness and can barely see what's out there. Then I see the outline of someone/something running towards me. I bolt inside and lock the door. In the foyer there's a truck driver on his knees being led around by two women on either side of him, walking him like a dog (I knew it was some kind of fetish). I find a gun lying on the stairs on my way to our room. When I get inside someone on the intercom pages our room and tells us we need to get out (I knew something bad was going to happen).


----------



## Taaylah

Me and two friends are walking across an empty parking lot. I look down because I've almost stepped on something, and when I see what it is I scream. It's a rabbit as big as dog. His head is so big the right side of his face is permanently touching the ground, as if it's too heavy to lift. He's dragging his head across the asphalt, trying to get closer to lick me. I'm wearing sandals and shorts so my skin is exposed. I screech and run away. My friends laugh and say he's harmless, he doesn't bite and he licks them all the time. I reluctantly walk back over and he licks my leg. It burns. 

The second half I only remember that I had a baby and wasn't taking care of him like I should've. I would bring him to work and he'd sit in his stroller all day. When I got home I realized I hadn't fed or paid attention to him at all, and didn't know where the baby was. I found him in the kitchen still in the stroller. I took him out of the stroller and into my arms to examine him closer. He was staring into space and despondent. I knew he was hungry since I hadn't fed him all day, and when I tried to breast feed him he didn't even attempt to latch. I started to cry in my dream. I woke up feeling guilty like I was a bad mom even though I've never had kids lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I only remember the last part of it. I was in a room with four beds, tucking three kids in for the night. As I got up to leave I asked if they wanted me to shut the door or leave it open. While standing in the doorway a horrible feeling came over me. For some reason I knew something was in the house. I didn't want to scare them so I made up an excuse for closing and locking the door. I told them to go to sleep, blew out the candle and crawled into bed, pulling the covers up to my chin. I laid in the dark, straining to hear sounds of whatever was out there and if it was getting closer. I remember wishing my parents were home and didn't know what I was going to do.





Taaylah said:


> This one if from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My (in dream) husband and I are in the audience of a talk show. For some reason the host asks my husband about his mother who recently passed away and how we're newly weds. He starts saying sweet things about me, how much he loves me and how I've been there for him with his mother's passing. He starts getting choked up at the mention of his mom and stops mid sentence trying to stop himself from crying. I hold him and the audience starts clapping. In that moment it hit me that I wasn't in love with him.
> 
> Then we're at home. We live in a huge two story house, and each room has been converted into an apartment. I leave our room to go outside (I needed something from my car I think?) and walk downstairs into the foyer. Three people are sitting in there chatting and they don't notice me. But an older man by himself does. He sees me heading for the front door and starts following me. Somehow I know it's out of concern since it's dark outside and not very safe. I'm annoyed with his concern since I'm an adult and can take care of myself. I hurry out the door and slam it shut to tell him to go away. I get a couple of feet into the darkness and can barely see what's out there. Then I see the outline of someone/something running towards me. I bolt inside and lock the door. In the foyer there's a truck driver on his knees being led around by two women on either side of him, walking him like a dog (I knew it was some kind of fetish). I find a gun lying on the stairs on my way to our room. When I get inside someone on the intercom pages our room and tells us we need to get out (I knew something bad was going to happen).





Taaylah said:


> Me and two friends are walking across an empty parking lot. I look down because I've almost stepped on something, and when I see what it is I scream. It's a rabbit the size of a medium sized dog. His head is so big the right side of his face is permanently touching the ground, as if it's too heavy to lift. He's dragging his head across the asphalt, trying to get closer to lick me. I'm wearing sandals and shorts so my skin is exposed. I screech and run away. My friends laugh and say he's harmless, he doesn't bite and he licks them all the time. I reluctantly walk back over and he licks my leg. It burns.
> 
> The second half I only remember that I had a baby and wasn't taking care of him like I should've. I would bring him to work and he'd sit in his stroller all day. When I got home I realized I hadn't fed or paid attention to him at all, and didn't know where the baby was. I found him in the kitchen still in the stroller. I took him out of the stroller and into my arms to examine him closer. He was staring into space and despondent. I knew he was hungry since I hadn't fed him all day, and when I tried to breast feed him he didn't even attempt to latch. I started to cry in my dream. I woke up feeling guilty like I was a bad mom even though I've never had kids lol.


How do you remember all of this? lol.

Your dreams are the best :clap


----------



## Sassandclass

Okay, this is weird....

In my dream me and my husband are being made to live in the cellar basement of an old house. Not only that, someone brings a snake and says they're putting it in the house and it's going to breed, so there will be snakes everywhere! For some reason I feel helpless to stop any of this. 

By this point in my dream, I'm literally panicking. I'm half awake and I can feel my literal heart pounding with fear and anxiety. (???) 
I have no idea what it means....Any thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I was going to put this in the what's bothering you thread, then I saw this one.

I just had a dream where I put something together that I've been curious about. Now that I'm awake, it seems to fit still. When am I going to get a night off from this?


----------



## wojiaoaidan

I dreamt that I got married to an older vampire guy on a whim (probably because I'm kind of breaking up with my bf, we're slowly going back to being friends). I was worried at first that I made a bad choice but he was a mind reader and sensed that I was nervous and was really nice about it. He turned out to be a really cool family man. Maybe I'm just lacking a prominent father figure in my life?


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in hospital, walking to my hospital room and using two big pink bottles as crutches (I can't even use real crutches properly, but I could use the bottles easily).


----------



## wojiaoaidan

Sassandclass said:


> In my dream me and my husband are being made to live in the cellar basement of an old house. Not only that, someone brings a snake and says they're putting it in the house and it's going to breed, so there will be snakes everywhere! For some reason I feel helpless to stop any of this.
> 
> By this point in my dream, I'm literally panicking. I'm half awake and I can feel my literal heart pounding with fear and anxiety. (???)


Maybe you feel out of control in your own home, or there are changes in your life that you're anxious will "bite" you.


----------



## LilMeRich

A dream that was too intimate to share


----------



## Sassandclass

wojiaoaidan said:


> Maybe you feel out of control in your own home, or there are changes in your life that you're anxious will "bite" you.


That could be.... 
I have ppl in my life that are toxic and their venom is constantly making me feel like it's getting me down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> How do you remember all of this? lol.
> 
> Your dreams are the best :clap


I write down every detail I can remember right when I wake up. No punctuation or grammar I just blurt it out before I forget lol. Most of my dreams aren't that interesting though. I only post ones that somewhat make sense. Like last night I had a dream that I had a tattoo and something about dogs in top hats, but it didn't make sense so I didn't bother writing it down.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I write down every detail I can remember right when I wake up. No punctuation or grammar I just blurt it out before I forget lol. Most of my dreams aren't that interesting though. I only post ones that somewhat make sense. Like last night I had a dream that I had a tattoo and something about dogs in top hats, but it didn't make sense so I didn't bother writing it down.


Oh ok, hmm I need to do that because my dreams leave me so fast lol.


----------



## DopamineRush

I dreamed that my mother murdered my now late grandfather ( her father). 
Was a scary dream.


----------



## Sabk

My family and I moved into a new house. Massive. With I don't know how many bedrooms. There were even small shops in the house.
Come to think of it, we might have moved into a mini mall. It was pretty great though.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I dreamt that I had a girlfriend (SUCCESS!:clap) who was promptly hit by a bus and killed. :serious:

RIP Elizabeth. I hardly knew ye.

We had been at some kind of carnival. From the start we thought that something was up. There was a security guard standing in front of a door, and a man standing on a stage with a guitar – both of whom we flagged as suspicious. I have no idea why. 

Anyway, by the time we left the carnival it was dark. I think we had discovered something that we weren’t supposed to, but it was something I can’t really remember/articulate. For some reason Elizabeth was walking slightly ahead of me further down the street. Then I saw the bus. 

I don’t remember where it came from. I just remember Elizabeth running. The bus was swerving wildly across the road because it was trying to hit her. I didn’t see the moment of impact, but when I saw the bus come to a stop I feared the worst. 

I hurried towards the scene, but before I got there, I came to a bus stop. Some of Elizabeth’s possessions were carefully laid out there, along with a black glove. I took it to be evidence of some kind that she had found, which had something to do with why she was killed, and what was going on. I carefully tried to pick it up without getting my fingerprints all over it. 

Anyway, when I finally got to her I felt surprisingly calm. I was about to call an ambulance, but it turned out that some of the passengers on the bus had already done so. I went to Elizabeth's side and just tried to reassure her, even though we both knew that she was going to die. It didn't even cross my mind to see what had happened to the driver. 

The dream ended with me making plans to go somewhere in Europe, as apparently I had some reason to believe that Elizabeth was still alive there.


----------



## missamr

I remember Seeing a sparkling diamond shaped prism floating in the air


----------



## wojiaoaidan

Sassandclass said:


> That could be....
> I have ppl in my life that are toxic and their venom is constantly making me feel like it's getting me down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wanted to say that recently I reconnected with someone who was kind of toxic in my life. Apparently she had toxic people in her life too, and when we stopped being friends (partially due to them hating me and manipulating her to do the same) she realized she couldn't stay friends with them either and it seems like she's changed a lot about her life for the better in a short time. I don't know if it's a relationship you can end (like a friendship) or something more complex, but even if it's difficult the best thing to do (for everyone) would be to confront them about their effect on you and/or distance yourself.


----------



## Sassandclass

wojiaoaidan said:


> Just wanted to say that recently I reconnected with someone who was kind of toxic in my life. Apparently she had toxic people in her life too, and when we stopped being friends (partially due to them hating me and manipulating her to do the same) she realized she couldn't stay friends with them either and it seems like she's changed a lot about her life for the better in a short time. I don't know if it's a relationship you can end (like a friendship) or something more complex, but even if it's difficult the best thing to do (for everyone) would be to confront them about their effect on you and/or distance yourself.


Thanks for your reply :hugs:!

It's an (ex) friend, but someone I constantly see due to our similar connections and places we go. She has manipulated most of my friends in my area to abandon me (which is very difficult for my personality type - ENFP) and they have all distanced themselves from me. The calls stopped coming, the invites dried up, they hang out without us.

As far as I can tell, it's mostly because they're afraid of her wrath if they don't support her in her ridiculous hate of me (I think she's BPD because her idealization phase and then her devaluation, hate phase) My husband and I have never done anything to her and her husband, she just decided to hate us one day.

It's a sad thing what someone like her can do to damage your other relationships. Ie: I have ppl who are "friends" who will talk to me via text or phone, or in person, but they won't "like" my IG posts anymore because they know she'll see them "supporting" me. They're that controlled by her.

Getting back to the dream, I feel like being her friend for 2 years was the worst mistake of my life. And it keeps "biting" me, and it feels like it will keep biting me forever and ever 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was going to get my hair dyed bright blue with pink flowers.


----------



## Memories of Silence

In the dream, I saw on the news that car horns could "_still_ only play _one_ song, _after all these years!_". I don't know anything about things like that or how they work, but after that, I got an idea. I took the horn out of my dad's car, took the little music box off it, and put a different one on it. I had two different music boxes to choose from (they were little white plastic cubes that could play one song).

The horn looked like this:









After I changed the song on it, me and my family wanted to know if it had worked, so my dad drove around until we found someone at the back of their car. We were away, and we hadn't been to that town before. There was a man sitting in a fold-up chair next to the car, telling us how bad the town and the people who lived there were, saying it was "feral". The people at the car next to him got the horn, and we got to find out if it worked. It did, and we let them keep it, which my sister wasn't happy about because of what we were told about people from that town (it didn't look like a bad place).

When we were leaving the place where the cars were, I walked through a little square garden with some ladybugs, caterpillars and other things like that. Most of the ladybugs weren't real, but they were alive and crawling. They looked like the ones in jewellery, like the one on this necklace:








I was picking them up and holding them. I'm scared of caterpillars and anything else that is like a worm, but I was picking those up, too. Then I realised what I was holding and got scared. By then, I was in the kitchen of the place we were staying. I saw a sign that said something like "Did you get a pet you're scared of? Don't kill it! Put it on the balcony. Watch it grow". There was a photo of a mouse on the balcony. I went and took the caterpillar out there, thinking "Now it will still get to be a butterfly".

When I went outside with the caterpillar, there were other people standing on the balcony, looking down at something. I looked at it, and it was an underground carpark with an orange light, like in a tunnel. There was a cream coloured Pit Bull on a chain next to the cars in there.

This was about an hour ago.


----------



## hbk4894

Had a dream I managed to come back from holiday somehow


----------



## EmotionlessThug

The last dream that I got from the Artificial Intelligence was a kid from my 11th grade class was sitting in the same room as me, and it was showing me the original PS4'S and the Street Fighter V Game. It seems the Artificial Intelligence opens up a new window to simulate our reality through a program using a software console, because the dreams relay a message that reflects on how we're exactly managed in our reality, so it's a cipher key that direct messages to us, which is cryptography. I watch Street Fighter V on Twitch a lot on my PS4.


I like to think of dreams as a software update for software maintenance, because the brain can be also look upon as a software machine for uploading program energy to reprogram our characteristics to function in our environment the way the software engineers wants it. I feel as if the body can be an avatar as the character we need to play in order to perform an execution.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I dreamt that Mick Jagger had died.


----------



## tehuti88

Just had a weird dream that a Google Earth-type thing allowed people to "spy" on others by typing in their address, getting a satellite view of their house, and watching green dots which represented living beings (like heat signatures) moving around the houses. I knew somehow that a former member of this site who was mean to me and some others before being banned (no, not a troll) was checking up on me in this manner for some indeterminate reason. In the dream this wasn't as freaky or intrusive as it'd be IRL. (ETA, it was much similar to somebody merely knowing that you were logged into a site or what you're doing on the site...like the green light on profiles here, I just realized.) Anyway, I decided to fight fire with fire by first spying on him too (had trouble locating his address and typing it in, though), then by "sending him a message," so to speak. Knowing he was probably watching me right then, I went and stood in my bedroom (so he'd know it was me), looked up and waved both arms at my ceiling to get his attention (somehow now, I guess we were figures rather than green dots, though our individual features still couldn't be made out), and then...gave him the finger, with both hands.

...

In another snippet of the dream I don't remember very well, I was looking at what was supposed to be my own house, even though there were other people in it who didn't seem to be my family and me. The layout was weird and even in the dream it puzzled me. There were these two largish rooms parallel to each other and one was supposed to be like the dining room, and the girl of the house (didn't seem to be me, even though I sensed she was somewhat mentally ill and volatile) was wandering this area. One of the parallel rooms was labeled "DID (dissociative identity disorder)"...interesting. (I occasionally dream that I have DID and it's always freaky.)

There were some more details but that's what I felt like typing up for now.


----------



## uziq

Last night I dreamt I was in some kind of Call of Duty-esque FPS games. I knew it was a game, although I had the perspective of the character in the game during the dream. It was pretty cool. At some other point in the dream, I recall being at my uncle's house and there was a bunch of family there. Don't remember much else. My medicine gives me some wild *** dreams, but I honestly look forward to them every night.


----------



## Taaylah

I was getting my hair done and the hairdresser popped my head off like a Barbie doll and threw it into the air. My head went through the ceiling and into the clouds. I remember thinking how pretty it was and asked her to do it again.


----------



## IcedOver

I was in a very small movie theater, intending to watch an older movie that was being shown. A female theater manager came in and thanked us all for coming, then left. The movie came on, and in my mind I knew it was _E.T._, but nothing on screen was registering as it. The problem was that the lights in the theater were still on. I took it on myself to go and try to turn them off. I went to the back of the theater and found a bunch of single light switches on different walls, none arranged with any sense. I went about turning them off, but none of them actually turned out the theater lights. It was confusing.


----------



## tehuti88

@Laurelles , I had a dream you had deleted your entire SAS profile/account except the name somehow! :O Only in the dream, it was more like Forge Of Empires, and I think I had gone to your city and all of your buildings were deleted, that's how users leave the game when they want to never come back. And I was upset, because I had wanted to add you to my friends list and now I couldn't. :bah

Damn I hang out on this site too much.


----------



## Laurelles

tehuti88 said:


> @Laurelles , I had a dream you had deleted your entire SAS profile/account except the name somehow! :O Only in the dream, it was more like Forge Of Empires, and I think I had gone to your city and all of your buildings were deleted, that's how users leave the game when they want to never come back. And I was upset, because I had wanted to add you to my friends list and now I couldn't. :bah
> 
> Damn I hang out on this site too much.


I'm sure that's a metaphor for something, but I can't quite put my finger on it! I did deactivate my facebook account last night though which is sorta similar I guess

I need to post more in this thread, I keep a dream journal but they usually take up, like, 2 entire pages


----------



## tea111red

the one i remember.......ocean waves sweeping me away.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was working in some kind of corporate office and I figure out some terrible trade secret or something that I'm not supposed to know and then try to sneak it out of the tower and get caught every time(recurring dream). When I'm caught it's by some Frankenstein looking creature in a suit that's superhuman strong. It pins me down and breathes fire out of its mouth to kill me and I wake...


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was on here, and I noticed that someone's posts had writing behind them. It was hard to see, and wasn't readable. My laptop had some sort of box under the keyboard part, but I hadn't known about it until then. When I looked in there, I found a letter that they had been keeping in there, which they had had for a long time and wanted to keep safe. They didn't know you could see the writing in their posts. They had put it in their own laptop's box, but it had gone to mine somehow.

When I woke up, I started thinking of SAS and the rest of the Internet as being a real place, and I realised that you could fold it up and put it into the top of a cupboard if you wanted to, and it made me think it's like being able to pick the world up and carry it around with you or put it wherever you want to.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Silent Memory said:


> I was on here, and I noticed that someone's posts had writing behind them. It was hard to see, and wasn't readable. My laptop had some sort of box under the keyboard part, but I hadn't known about it until then. When I looked in there, I found a letter that they had been keeping in there, which they had had for a long time and wanted to keep safe. They didn't know you could see the writing in their posts. They had put it in their own laptop's box, but it had gone to mine somehow.
> 
> When I woke up, I started thinking of SAS and the rest of the Internet as being a real place, and I realised that you could fold it up and put it into the top of a cupboard if you wanted to, and it made me think it's like being able to pick the world up and carry it around with you or put it wherever you want to.


Interesting. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Interesting.


Thanks.


----------



## Fake Plastic Guy

Last night i dreamt that i was in a old fashioned station somewhere in the world and i met a girl, we started speaking and then we met my best friend and his girlfriend. When i was dreaming i remember that i was thinking to destiny etc, too much how i met your mother before sleeping i guess hahah


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It involved an eclipse and some mad adventure during the darkness but I can't recall more than that


----------



## kivi

I visited that maar lake which is on the way to my grandparents' town. I walked on it's semi-dry red water. It was like I was on Mars.


----------



## Blue Dino

I brought a sandwich from a local deli and ate it on an outdoor courtyard table with some random mailman on his lunch break. Then I walked home afterwards through some local beachside boardwalk area with a few relatives that I haven't seen since I was a little kid that I do not at all know that well.


----------



## LilMeRich

Donald Trump was standing in my parents garden (in the UK), so I went outside, floored him with one punch & then I woke up.


----------



## Greys0n

i was a princess in the castle


----------



## Memories of Silence

I can't remember it properly, but there was something like a round elevator that could spin in circles on water. There were seats attached to the walls. Only about six people could go in it at once. It was a tourist attraction in the city. I think it could move like a boat, but it didn't go very far and it usually only spun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There was this fancy house with an indoor pool that I was hosting a party at. Somehow we had to murder a few people so we did and covered it up. Then my bro and I murder the people that helped us commit the first murders and we covered that up too. Then we let the party people back into the place but someone stumbled into the room with some blood we missed so we chased her out into the party proper and turned her into some kind of giant flying bug(for lack of a better description) and when she fly back up from balcony we'd throw her off before he transformation she said to her husband "don't worry, now I understand...", then I woke...


----------



## thetown

I dreamt that I was able to solve a mysterious death case that had been on my mind in real life for a while. Unfortunately it was just a dream, darn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

It had to do with a zombie apocalypse that took place in the winter during the night in my town. The zombies were able to run while it was cold and they had like red eyes and there skin was like this darkish blue color. You can hear them scream. Anyway, me and a group of survivors had to try to get out of the building and to a working car to escape the zombies. The lights were on the entire time and the walls and stairs were white and some peach color. We all ran down the stairs as fast as we could while the Zombies were bumping into each other while coming down the stairs. We got to a car and went to New York for the evacuation, there were lots of people waiting in line and idk how but we later learned that the whole country was screwed. People started screaming cause lots of zombies were coming, it was our turn to get in a chopper and we made it out of the city safely but me I was looking below seeing a big crowd of people waiting for there turn. It kinda just ended there. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My dream is not a dream anymore. It actually happened.

lolz!


----------



## QueenEtna

The last dream I remember was one I had a few days ago.. 

I had a girlfriend and we were at the shops with my mum. She was very tired so I wrapped an arm around her waist and let her lean on me as we walked. I was just as uncomfortable with being that close to someone as I am in real laugh because I had a very uncomfortable facial expression and was maybe holding her too tight and I said "Sorry I'm not used to doing this sort of thing" to which she laughed.

We walked out of the shopping center with my mum and went to the car.. I got in and my mum and we started driving but when I looked around my girlfriend wasn't in the car so I quickly told my mum to stop and I got out and the girl was lying on the road asleep, I started crying because I felt like a bad girlfriend and she could of been killed if I didn't realize she was gone... 

Then I woke up and was like what the **** xD


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I was on what seemed like a red single-decker London bus for some reason, driving in the dark through an area that was vaguely like where I live with Victorian/Edwardian houses and so on, but not really. It went down a street called Tredache street and past a large modern brick office block called Tredache house, both of which don't seem to exist anywhere. Though the block was like an office building in this area. I was impressed with how the bus was speeding increasingly fast. It sped past one stop and I was thinking about pressing the button to make the driver stop at the next one, but didn't. I got the sense the bus was heading for another neighbourhood near this one.

Then the scene totallly changed, and I was standing on a track on what could have been the ancient landscape before the area was built up. The area around was all grass with low hills and some small patches of woods, and no buildings. It was daylight and cloudy. I walked along the track looking around before turning off, then a somewhat aggressive (and fat) black and white dog tried to attack me. They soon lost interest, but then a more dangerous and aggressive dog appeared that looked like a Rottweiler. It was also trying to attack me, but then a young-looking man with short swept hair appeared. He seemed to be it's owner, and shouted at the dog to stop. That didn't work, so he grabbed the dog by it's neck. This clearly enraged the animal, which turned on him and had obviously bitten his foot because it had nasty red/purple bruises. Then I woke up.


----------



## Steve French

I don't remember much of the dream. I know it involved a fist fight with this bald, quite tall, really muscular fellow. I lost the first one but won the last two. At some point he punched me in the chest. When I woke up in the morning, my chest hurt a fair bit. I had to wonder about the suggestiveness of dreams. But then I started thinking about how I had hurt my shoulder the previous night. I figured the pain in my chest was just from the muscles of that general area being strained a fair bit. I guess we'll never know. Maybe the pain caused that aspect of the dream.


----------



## pied vert

had a dream about getting up and going to Amsterdam. No thoughts about expenses, just went and found a small room to stay in... it felt good.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Last night I remember vividly. Anxiety dream about work. I'm a closer so we were closing down the store. For some reason, the lights were off and everything was a mess but I had super speed and was getting it all done but it kept getting messy because customers kept coming in.

And of course, someone I've been afraid to talk to was walking around so my chest and stomach were all up in knots.

Stupid dream.


----------



## SSJB

Had a dream going back to highschool it was really weird.


----------



## claustropho

I was atop a floating chess board in the empty void and then I got drop kicked by Ronald Weasley dressed in a tiger fur coat.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in a pool with lights in it at night somewhere with my nephew and I was trying to save him, but we both kept going under the water.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

I had a very strange dream last night that I was dating Souljaboy. It was so weird, I don't even like him like that nor do I listen to his music very often anymore. I think maybe I dreamed about him because I saw his name pop up on my spotify.


----------



## Kevin001

lostx00xsoul said:


> I had a very strange dream last night that I was dating Souljaboy. It was so weird, I don't even like him like that nor do I listen to his music very often anymore. I think maybe I dreamed about him because I saw his name pop up on my spotify.


Lol


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Kevin001 said:


> Lol


Kevin I woke up like literally:wtf


----------



## Kevin001

lostx00xsoul said:


> Kevin I woke up like literally:wtf


Yeah weird. :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:mushy


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was walking around with my late paternal grandfather. My first thought was to ask him about the great-great-grandfather that I've been researching, but I ended up unintentionally asking about my great-grandfather instead. 
'I remember him coming up the driveway,' he said. 'His face was a wreck!' :sus

We continued walking about, and he suggested that we walk into the nearest city. I thought this was a bad idea considering that it would be far too long a walk, especially for someone who was pushing 90, but in the end I agreed on the condition that I could call my mother to pick us up if necessary.

He was in good spirits throughout the entire dream, and I remember thinking (when in the dream and it felt real) how nice it was, and how it was already so much better than the handful of other memories I had of him. Now that I'm awake I just feel sad - at him for not keeping in touch with me after my parents divorced, and at myself, for not having the nerve to contact him when I was older. :sigh


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was being held captive, along with a few others, in a circular room with flesh-like walls and flooring. Each of us was locked in place, our backs against a wall and our hands tied behind us. There was a zombie shuffling around with a bag over its head. I think the idea was that we had to stay quiet to avoid drawing its attention. Despite this, I had no problem openly discussing with one of my fellow prisoners how unfair it would be to have to try and defend ourselves from the zombie without having the use of our arms. Somehow this didn't get us attacked. But worse was to come.

It turned out that the "zombie room" was one of two forms of torture our captors had in store. And given how ineffective the zombie had been, I suppose it was only natural that they wanted to try the other one. I was frogmarched towards what looked like some kind of deprivation chamber. All I remember being told was that I would have to spend ten hours inside, in pitch-black darkness, in the company of a lot of insects. And while that's hardly my ideal ten hours, there was something else. I was under the impression that they had some kind of device that was going to cause me intense physical pain while I was in there. Whatever it was, I didn't think I'd be able to handle it, and I started panicking, but fortunately I woke up before they chucked me inside, so all's well that ends well.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I dreamt that I woke up and decided to un-set my alarm clock because I was awake and wasn't going to need it. When I (really) woke up, it was a few minutes before the alarm clock went off, and it scared me because I thought I had un-set it.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was trying to edit a post on here, but couldn't because the internet kept disconnecting. :stu


----------



## Steve French

cI was in a kung fu movie with my boy Donnie Yen. Well, it ended up a movie. In the world of the dream, it was at times very real. I managed to piss off some triad leader, somehow, and got into a sanctioned martial arts competition with him. Despite his illegal qi-gong magics I managed to beat the fellow handily, and stood at the podium with Conor McGregor as I was declared champion of Canada and the world. The gang leader decided to put a price on my head. Donnie thankfully was there to stealth by and send me a coded message that all sources of drinking liquid I would encounter were somehow poisoned. At some point this turned into parkour throughout the city while dodging enemies, before landing on the triad boss and having to fight him. This time, it was choreographed and we pulled our punches. It ended when I failed to pull one and smacked my fellow actor in the eye, eliciting much laughter from him, Donnie, and myself. I had only slept 3 or so hours. Couldn't get back to er. The good ones escape so quickly.

At some point in the story, a girl (that I knew irl) gave me a ride to go look for a place to eat. Having not seen the person in a decade or so, my unconscious mind attempted to piece together what they might look like, and it was rather odd. I sat there in the passenger seat and beat myself up about my inadequacies. I was a shivering, eye-watering, blubbering mess.

If I had to ask some explanation? I've been binging kung-fu flicks and this girl's father offered my father a job recently. Usually my dreams are not so fantastical. In fact, most of them I recall I seem to be doing fairly regular, albeit in that surreal sort of no rules dreamstate. This is probably because of the sad and empty life I lead.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My teeth started melting because of my toothpaste, and half of them were gone. I didn't know what to do and I felt bad for killing my teeth, even if it was an accident.


----------



## Seagreens

I was a space marine on a space station fighting xenomorphs and other aliens.

One of them was this big weird thing with long tentacles that stuck things in it's mouth to analyze them and the results showed up on a little visor it was wearing. Me and my squad had to get past the doorway to the room it was in so I rolled a grenade in front of the doorway. The alien grabbed it with one of it's tentacles, stuck it in it's mouth and exploded.

My squad got picked off by xenomorphs and some little chupacabra things before I made it to a giant metal room where a bunch of mutants were coming through to fight the aliens. They were all brightly colored and had crystals sticking out of them.

The main villain turned out to be a woman who turned into a giant grub monster. She rigged the place to explode and I had to find some dead guy in the main control room who had the deactivation key.

I found the key and climb up onto some scaffolding where I was attacked by an assassin who had a bunch of needles. He injected me with some kind of poison and stole the key, but as he was running away he accidentally injected himself with a needle that turned him into popcorn, starting at his feet and going up until his head exploded into popcorn.

The dream ended with me going down a flight of spiral stairs with the key, shooting xenomorphs with a shotgun in first-person.


----------



## Paperback Writer

There was a hole in my bedroom wall, through which I feared that spiders (and small elderly people) would get in.


----------



## Crisigv

I got a temp ban on here for a post I made. You know you're on SAS too much when you log on in your dreams.


----------



## blue2

I was walking down a narrow dark rural road near my home at night, when someone called me on the phone to say their was 6 or 7 suspicious looking people near that road a couple hours earlier and I should probably hurry up so I started running and I got about 200 yards when I was surrounded by 6 vampires, and they were angry looking so I pretended to be a vampire aswell to blend in and they didn't eat me and then I woke up.


----------



## Skeletra

I got into some basement to read a book, when I opened the book the ink from the letters flowed out and formed a pitch black snake. Scared, I grab it and squeeze it so it couldn't bite me and it turned into porcelain. It was bright wite and had golden details. I could tell it was fragile from the weight. I put it on the nightstand, and went back to the book, who now had its letters back.


----------



## CNikki

I was lost in a busy area with many train stations with different places they would take them, not seeing the one that would take me home. I was about to head out from one and then saw some person stabbing another and throwing them on the train track right in the middle of the crowd as a train was coming in the station.

Yeah, whatever it is that's making me have these weird trips needs to tone it down...


----------



## Brian601NC

My ex girlfriend looking deeply into my eyes and kissing me on the lips. She didn't know I broke up with her in the dream. It made me feel as if I shouldn't have. This was hours after the breakup.


----------



## Tetragammon

My parents began a serious campaign to coerce me back into their church. They blackmailed me into going with them to an open-house event for a new "temple," and kept commenting on how wonderful the religion was as we walked through, watching gullible people get indoctrinated and then baptized. The temple was inordinately extravagant, with gold fittings everywhere and real diamonds in the chandeliers. I watched their "prophet" baptizing people in this gigantic font made of solid gold and thought about how gleeful he must be -- not because he was "saving" people, but because each one of those baptisms would incur a mandatory tithe of 10% of their before-tax incomes for the rest of their lives, and how rich it would make him and his fellow "authorities." 

I finally lost my patience and stormed out of there, threatening to go outside and start telling everyone the truth about this sick little religion, and knowing at the same time that I had to finally move out of my parents' house to get away from their toxic beliefs.

It sucked.


----------



## Wren611

I dreamt this morning something about Hannah Gadsby, a big, fancy clothing store, and a block of fancy flats.

Vaguely remember even that much.


----------



## Were

I was in a school, I was going to have sex with a girl, she was initiating, we went to the basement, there was a room there with a bed in it but the door was like sealed with a big piece of metal and it may also be locked, I thought to myself how unlucky of me, we tried to pull the metal and it was coming off but this was making a lot of noise, some people who were working in the school cafeteria upstairs heard us and they started chasing us and we started running from them.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was laying on a couch at night, reading a book about the ghosts that haunted the town I was in. Then the book went blue and lit up like a screen, creepy music played, there were ghosts everywhere and this was next to me, pushing down on my arm so I couldn't move or get up from the couch:


----------



## tea111red

i've been dreaming about this same person every night lately.

can't really even recall many details....they're just in my dreams.

:stu


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I had these ugly ****ed up gashes on my head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Started weird with the next-door neighbor kid having some kind of party with his peers. Then there was my close friend with his Switch. It all ended well with the local mountain erupting 2012 style. The ash and mudslide was just coming close to cover everything! 

Then I woke up pissed realizing the last part was just a dream.


----------



## Were

tea111red said:


> i've been dreaming about this same person every night lately.
> 
> can't really even recall many details....they're just in my dreams.
> 
> :stu


Do you have a crush on him?


----------



## tea111red

Were said:


> Do you have a crush on him?


i don't really like to use that word for whatever this is w/ this guy. he's good looking, but i forgot about him till i kept encountering him and experiencing some weird coincidences. the weirdness of everything and him appearing to be showing interest (i still have doubts about this, though) has gotten me obsessed, i guess. if i knew for sure he had no interest, i would lose interest pretty fast. i don't want to be spending my energy on someone who doesn't want me.

lately i've actually been trying to purge him from my mind because i don't feel too confident about things going somewhere w/ him, but despite this i have still been having dreams about him.

:stu


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> i don't really like to use that word for whatever this is w/ this guy. he's good looking, but i forgot about him till i kept encountering him and experiencing some weird coincidences. the weirdness of everything and him appearing to be showing interest (i still have doubts about this, though) has gotten me obsessed, i guess. if i knew for sure he had no interest, i would lose interest pretty fast. i don't want to be spending my energy on someone who doesn't want me.
> 
> lately i've actually been trying to purge him from my mind because i don't feel too confident about things going somewhere w/ him, but despite this i have still been having dreams about him.
> 
> :stu


Yep I know the feeling. It's much easier to get over someone if you stop seeing them. But once you see them again in person, all of those feelings you were able to let dissipate come rushing right back.


----------



## llodell88

crabs, old peoplev, closets, the past


----------



## Paperback Writer

Three of us were walking. I'm not sure where. Everything was a blurry beige. It could have been an endless desert, or it could have been the gym at my old school. Wherever it was, it felt very "neutral". There wasn't anything there, other than something (darkness?) on the horizon that we were walking towards, but it was hard to tell if we were actually getting closer or if it was just a mirage.

I'm pretty sure that we were in purgatory, and that what we were approaching was the point where we would cross over into an afterlife. As we got closer, I became aware that I was bouncing a ball. Only, it bounced too slowly for it to have been a ball. I think it was more like a balloon. It felt like everything would be okay as long as I kept it bouncing while we "crossed over".

I was scared though. Because as much as I'd like to, I can't believe in an afterlife. And as I approached the darkness, the two people I was with faded away, leaving me to face it alone.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My dog got something wrong with him that made him go crazy and run around, and whenever he ran, he made square, colourful things like very little cushions that he left everywhere, and they were floating out of the side of him. That was supposed to be a sign of something bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Memory said:


> My dog got something wrong with him that made him go crazy and run around, and whenever he ran, he made square, colourful things like very little cushions that he left everywhere, and they were floating out of the side of him. That was supposed to be a sign of something bad.


So weird lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just had more weird dreams. 

There was a shop that had apple juice on sale, and I wanted some even though I don't drink it because I think the bottles looked nice.

Then my family were living in a different house with the same next door neighbours we have now, and I accidentally broke into their side of the house, let their dog out (a fluffy little brown one - the dogs they really have are big) and I can't remember this part properly, but either me or my parents set fire to the inside of their house, which must have been so no one would know I had been there.

Then the dream changed again, and I was playing with Play-Doh. When I was finished with it, it started melting like ice cream and going like paint, and I got worried that the colours would mix together and it would get wrecked when I put it back in its tub. I was thinking of different ways it could be separated to stop that happening, and I thought there should be some sort of eyedropper and vial you get with it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I dreamt I had been invited to a dinner party (formal getup and everything) where I met the most beautiful ash blonde girl I had ever seen. We kept stealing glances at each other across the room all night and it was obvious she liked me. When it was time to leave she took one last look at me as if to dare me to approach her and went out the door. Apparently, my dream self doesn't exhibit the slightest indication of suffering from social anxiety so I took off after her with no hesitation. I introduced myself without stammering, making her smile with a joke. Up close she seemed even sweeter and her smile was utterly gorgeous. We ended up talking outside for a good while--she complimented my black dress, I complimented her hair, we discovered we had great chemistry, and so we exchanged contact info, agreeing to go on a date the following day. I woke up with a lingering feeling of peace.

Finally, a dream that wasn't distressing or just plain incomprehensible...


----------



## wmu'14

My supervisor came to my parents house and it was very awkward.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was at a clinic getting a script filled for medical herb and some kind of criminal incident happened. When the cops arrived they wouldn’t take my recounting of events seriously because I had a record myself. As a result the guilty parties got away in a stolen bus which I was pointing out that was ignored by one ******* cop in particular


----------



## Paperback Writer

I dreamt that I had a girlfriend. Normally I'd be quite pleased about that. After all, it's exactly the kind of dream content that I want. But in this case I'm just a little irked that I barely remember any of it. We were happy though. I remember that much. We laughed at silly things together. And I think that her name started with H. And that she had a brother who was cool. But her Dad didn't like me. For _some reason_, he thought that she could have done better. What a dick.

I also dreamt that the ground outside was covered in ice, which was going to melt in exactly three hours, at which point we would be left with some kind of water world. And we (whoever "we" were at that point) had to lead everyone to safety before then. Only, we didn't, and they all drowned. But everything reset, as though in a video game, and we had a second chance.

Also, at one point I became aware that I was dreaming. Naturally, my first thought was something like, _Yeah! Lets act out some sexual fantasies!_ Only, it didn't go quite as planned, as I could only control the dream so much, but then maybe that's for the best, if only for the sake of my sheets.

There was actually a lot more. So much so that I made an effort to recall and write everything down when I woke up. And I think I got most of it. Just not the stuff that I _really _wanted to remember. And then most of the stuff I did write down doesn't make any sense to me now. :lol


----------



## Paperback Writer

I snuck into my aunt's garage late at night, in order to reclaim the Pokemon cards that I sold to my cousin when I was a teenager. Letting them go for £1 was...regrettable.


----------



## tehuti88

Hooray! Had a variant of my recurring darkness falling/sky phenomena dreams while napping on the couch earlier in the day.

Short version, it was around 11AM and _The View_ was on and my mother was watching it, and I looked outside and was puzzled that it seemed to be getting darker. I asked my mother if she noticed but she didn't reply, just kept playing on her tablet or whatever. I might have seen a crescent moon out the front window and wondered if it had rained. Then I went to look out the side window and saw a full moon there and it was really bright and the craters were REALLY distinct. I started feeling anxious because it seemed to be getting even darker, purple colored outside, when it should have been getting lighter. I moved and looked out the front window now and saw a bright ball of light in the west (closer north); I thought it must be the moon because it was in the wrong place for the sun in the late morning, but nope, it was the sun! It was like clouds cleared from it or something but even though it was bright, the sky kept getting darker and the sun wasn't illuminating anything. Again I asked my mother what was going on (she didn't respond), and started to even wonder if it was really morning or not, like my understanding of time was all off. As I stared at the sun and the darkening sky I was getting more and more scared.

I awoke and actually tried to go back to sleep but realized I'd probably forget the first cool dream I've had in quite a while if I did so, so I woke up and took some notes on my tablet instead. I mentioned the dream to my parents and my dad said it was kind of funny because earlier that morning the sky to the northwest had been really dark (clouds).

(Not proofed.)


----------



## BAH

Some idiot erased me


----------



## alienbird

I have so many dreams about being chased by someone or something. My most recent dream was being chased by zombies, and I've had similar dreams before about zombies trying to get me. Thanks, Walking Dead.


----------



## tehuti88

Grand said:


> I have so many dreams about being chased by someone or something. My most recent dream was being chased by zombies, and I've had similar dreams before about zombies trying to get me. Thanks, Walking Dead.


HI! :squeeze


----------



## alienbird

tehuti88 said:


> HI! :squeeze


Ah, HI! It's very nice to see you! :squeeze
It's nice you're still around. It looks like a lot of other people left here.
I didn't think I'd be back, but I've realized I need an outlet of some kind.


----------



## alienbird

mishina said:


> i had the weirdest dream last nigh..
> like I was living with a man that was basically slaving me and I couldn't escape... So i drowned myself in a bathtub
> I remember I felt so calm and peaceful.
> 
> kinda scared me


Did you actually experience dying in the dream? I remember dying in a dream and everything going black before waking up. It was pretty terrifying.


----------



## alienbird

mishina said:


> I did, can't remember if everything went black but I felt so calm. After i died there was some girl that came in to see me in that tub
> then don't remember what happened :serious:


You probably felt calm in the dream because you were happy to escape/die and not be enslaved anymore? That'd make sense. When I died in a dream, I woke up with my heart racing and questioning reality.

Death dreams are definitely weird ones to think about. Hopefully you'll have better dreams.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I suffered scorn & derision from every person I encountered until I was wholly consumed by magmatic heart break...then I woke


----------



## Antonio9

Was in the back seat of a car and running away from a serial killer when then everyone asked where the 3rd person in the car was. All of a sudden a knife shoots out from the trunk of the car toward the seat and the car crashes I escape and am being chased from a man with a cloth over his face and a knife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taaylah

I was half asleep (in my dream), laying on a couch in a camper, holding a swaddled baby doll in my arms that I thought was real. I started to worry, because I didn't know how I could work or go to school when I had a baby to take care of. Then I realized I had forgotten I was enrolled in 3 classes, not just one, and had missed my morning and night classes for half of the semester. I started to panic, but remembered that the professor of the night class probably wouldn't mind because he liked me, and that I could drop the morning class.


----------



## Mlt18

There was a demon in my house.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My dad painted my face with icing and made me look like a Minion.


----------



## alienbird

Silent Memory said:


> My dad painted my face with icing and made me look like a Minion.


Aha, this is cute.


----------



## Tetragammon

I met a girl at the university who was just my type: cute, petite and very tomboyish, almost androgynous. She was kind of goth and really into pale guys with long dark hair, which I thought was kind of weird. But somehow she was into me. The catch was that she didn't want anyone else to know about us, so we played it real cool in public as if we were just friends. She was in a band and I attended one of her concerts. Then I brought her home and showed her my room, and to my amazement she was actually impressed. There was a part where we hung out so long that I realized I had completely skipped one class and was late for another. Can't remember much else but it was nice to have a relatively 'good' dream for once.


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past

I dreamt last night about winning the lottery.3 million dollars.I checked online and on Wednesday the jackpot will be 3 million !


----------



## Liviboo

The last dream I had I was taking a vacation to the Fairyland type of place and all I really remember is to get there I rode a cloud to get there.


----------



## Wren611

This morning's dream had something to do with my aunty's funeral this week but I don't remember the details. I guess I'm dreaming about it because I don't know if I want to go or not. I have nothing to wear that's funeral appropriate anyway and running out of days to buy anything.


----------



## Kevin001

Dreamed this forum got a couple of new mods.....crazy lol. I spend too much time here.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had a stupid dream with Miley Cyrus in it that didn't really make sense. I guess it's because I like some of her music. All I remember was getting mad because I was supposed to go on a date and I kept asking where he was going and for some weird reason, he had a notebook in his hand and he went off with her instead, so I flipped him off and was furious. Miley Cyrus had a look on her face like she felt bad but didn't want to say anything. And he left in a van or something. Then, I cried and a few girls came up to me and tried to make me feel better. And for some reason, I said I was overeacting and they agreed I was but felt bad for me. Then, I felt better and the dream ended. But still, probably the least weird dream I've had since my alien dream. What a lame dream. All it had was stupid drama in it. Heh. 

Damn, Miley Cyrus even gets hate in a dream that I didn't even intend on happening. xD Guess this issue resides in me having trouble with planning dates and not being able to go to them because of other things coming up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There were two dogs that looked the same as each other, but one was dead. The one that was alive was looking at the dead one and it was sad, so people were going to move it somewhere so the sad dog would feel better.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had just got a pet bunny, which was black and white, and I was sitting on the floor with it, hugging it and playing with it. Then I went outside with it, but it had turned into a wet, faded red towel named Tommy, and he was my son. I was teaching him how to go up and down stairs and ramps, but he was a towel, so I was really only carrying him around in my hand while I walked up and down stairs and ramps like I usually would.

Then Target started selling clothes for kids that were miniature versions of clothes a murderer has worn. You got about five shirts in a clear plastic bag with buttons. My sister bought some for her son, and my parents weren't happy about it.


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Memory said:


> I had just got a pet bunny, which was black and white, and I was sitting on the floor with it, hugging it and playing with it. Then I went outside with it, but it had turned into a wet, faded red towel named Tommy, and he was my son. I was teaching him how to go up and down stairs and ramps, but he was a towel, so I was really only carrying him around in my hand while I walked up and down stairs and ramps like I usually would.
> 
> Then Target started selling clothes for kids that were miniature versions of clothes a murderer has worn. You got about five shirts in a clear plastic bag with buttons. My sister bought some for her son, and my parents weren't happy about it.


You have the best dreams ever lol.


----------



## Taaylah

I walk into a room that looks like an old psych ward, filled with tubs on top of metal gurneys (they were supposed to be used as bidets in my dream). Each one is marked with the name of a venereal disease: herpes, HIV, hepatitis A, B, C. This area is for infected girls to use. They have to use the bidet that corresponds to their disease to prevent spreading the infections. There are puddles on the floor, and as my pant legs get wet I start to worry that I could contract something. 

Then I'm on the phone with a man. He keeps steering the conversation in a sexual direction and insisting I call him daddy. He's persistent and ignoring what I'm saying, so I give up trying to change the subject and half heartedly do what he wants to get it over with, asking him what he's going to do to me in as much of a sexy voice as I could muster, even though it comes out sounding more defeated and tired than anything. The fact that he doesn't notice, or more likely doesn't care makes me feel sick. He's in a position of power over me (I think he was my boss) so I can't say no. A girl in the background calls his name. He corrects her and makes her call him daddy too. My blood starts to boil knowing that he's treating the other girls badly as well, and the fact that there's nothing we can do about it. I vaguely got the sense that we were sex workers of some kind throughout the whole dream.


----------



## zonebox

It was a pretty cool nightmare, 

I was being chased by a demon, that could possess people at will, I was running through a dark forest, darkened with thick smoke, with nightmarish trees that were burning, embers were flying through the air, and I was running alongside of a river of blood. I came across a door in the forest opened it, and ran through it. I was then in this large room with white granite walls, floor and ceiling, there were 8 black marble fountains, each filled with blood and shooting blood into the air. The room was immense as were the fountains, and a very dark presence was throughout it, I ran through and kept running until the scenery changed. This time, I was at a Buddhist temple I think, I was cut and a monk next to me picked at my scab, ate it, it became aware that I knew it was the demon, and started running off. This time I chased it, followed with a few monks with swords. We caught up to it, and the monks decapitated it.

It was an incredibly vivid nightmare, my text does not do it justice. The sights, the sounds, the fear, it was all really cool.. I'm used to nightmares, so they don't really bother me as much anymore, this one was probably triggered by horror movies playing while I was asleep.

I have really weird dreams


----------



## ChronicallyChronic

zonebox said:


> It was a pretty cool nightmare,
> 
> I was being chased by a demon, that could possess people at will, I was running through a dark forest, darkened with thick smoke, with nightmarish trees that were burning, embers were flying through the air, and I was running alongside of a river of blood. I came across a door in the forest opened it, and ran through it. I was then in this large room with white granite walls, floor and ceiling, there were 8 black marble fountains, each filled with blood and shooting blood into the air. The room was immense as were the fountains, and a very dark presence was throughout it, I ran through and kept running until the scenery changed. This time, I was at a Buddhist temple I think, I was cut and a monk next to me picked at my scab, ate it, it became aware that I knew it was the demon, and started running off. This time I chased it, followed with a few monks with swords. We caught up to it, and the monks decapitated it.
> 
> It was an incredibly vivid nightmare, my text does not do it justice. The sights, the sounds, the fear, it was all really cool.. I'm used to nightmares, so they don't really bother me as much anymore, this one was probably triggered by horror movies playing while I was asleep.
> 
> I have really weird dreams


Wow, truly sounds like something from an action horror movie.


----------



## zonebox

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Wow, truly sounds like something from an action horror movie.


I've seen way too many :lol I'm trying to figure out why I was dreaming of fountains, they were really scary in the dream, they were almost angelic, with what I imagine were fallen angles, spurting blood in the air, it was all really graphic. The forest fire I can attribute to California burning, the river to me being lost and following it to civilization, the Buddhist temple with sword wielding monks was sort of weird and out of place when compared to the fountains, which were more of a Christian style theme. It turned the nightmare into a East meets West sort of theme :lol The Buddhists totally annihilated that demon though, don't mess with Buddhist ninja monks!


----------



## Memories of Silence

Grand said:


> Aha, this is cute.





Kevin001 said:


> You have the best dreams ever lol.


Thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I walk into a room that looks like an old psych ward, filled with tubs on top of metal gurneys (they were supposed to be used as bidets in my dream). Each one is marked with the name of a venereal disease: herpes, HIV, hepatitis A, B, C. This area is for infected girls to use. They have to use the bidet that corresponds to their disease. There are puddles on the floor, and as my pant legs get wet I start to worry that I could contract something.
> 
> Then I'm on the phone with a man. He keeps steering the conversation in a sexual direction and insisting I call him daddy. He's persistent and ignoring what I'm saying, so I give up trying to change the subject and half heartedly do what he wants to get it over with, asking him what he's going to do to me in as much of a sexy voice as I could muster, even though it comes out sounding more defeated and tired than anything. The fact that he doesn't notice, or more likely doesn't care makes me feel sick. He's in a position of power over me (I think he was my boss) so I can't say no. A girl in the background calls his name. He corrects her and makes her call him daddy too. My blood starts to boil knowing that he's treating the other girls badly as well, and the fact that there's nothing we can do about it. I vaguely got the sense that we were sex workers of some kind throughout the whole dream.


Is it bad that I want these dreams to continue lol. Man sounds like a good movie in the making :yes


----------



## Memories of Silence

My mum got some tiles from the roof replaced with a big window without telling anyone, and she said it was so that people flying over the house would be able to see into it. Then there were people here who were going to replace some bricks from the side of the house with a big window. I think she was trying to make the house see through.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I’ve forgotten most of it as I didn’t make any effort to recall it at the time, but it involved me and Stephen King becoming trapped in some weird alternate dimension. :sus


----------



## Xemnas

i cannot recall anything maybe except blackness around me, is like haven't had any type of dreams since last december-january
i dunno, they say dreams are the most inner needs and stuff so does this mean i have given up on everything, at least subconsciously?


----------



## Taaylah

I flew home to visit my dad. When I walked in the door there were beer bottles on the counter. He was slurring his words and making no sense. I burst into tears because I knew he was probably doing this everyday. He had work in 30 min. and I asked how he was going to get there. He said he'd drive. I tried to convince him to let me drive without escalating the situation. I knew if I pushed too much he'd get mad and end up driving away. I finally convinced him, but when I went outside he was already in the driver's seat starting the car. I got in the passenger seat and begged him to switch spots with me, but he'd already started driving. Halfway down the road he threw his hands up and said, "Fine, you drive", unbuckled his seatbelt and got out of the car while it was moving. I got out too and screamed at him, what is he doing and look what he'd done. I sprinted toward the car trying to get into the drivers seat to hit the breaks, but it started rolling faster and I couldn't catch up. It was too far away now, so I stopped to catch my breath and watched it turn a corner onto another street.

When my dad and I got there it was a multiple car pile up. We searched for our car in the chaos. Luckily it had only hit one other car. As we surveyed the damage the owner of the car came to speak to us. She was extremely nice and understanding. My dad started to speak with his slurred speech and I tried to get him to stop talking. He tried walking away from the scene, but I brought him back and said we had to exchange information with the woman. She seemed to feel sorry for me and told me it wasn't a big deal and that she would tell her insurance company it was a hit and run. I thanked her and my dad and I walked home. 

I immediately went into my old room and called my sister. She answered and in between crying I explained to her what happened. She didn't seem very interested, and after awhile I'd realized she’d hung up. Feeling hurt, I tried to call my mom, but I couldn't remember the last part of her phone number.


----------



## tehuti88

A guy landed a helicopter on the roof right above my bedroom and I kind of hid around in the house (typical) while my dad went to see what he wanted. I never got to find out! Ugh.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a dream where a fly landed on the top of my cup of water and started talking to me. I can't remember what the fly said but for some reason it had a chipmunk voice and started talking about some silly doomsday crap.

I had another dream that same night where I was petting a bunch of alpacas and another one where I had a dream in the dream. So many random dreams. Ha.


----------



## discoveryother

hm i was sleeping in my dream, next to some other people for some reason, and an asian girl was hugging me. then we spent time together, but she was asking me why i don't talk to her more over and over again and i was getting annoyed. then i didn't ask her out on a date, but she was expecting me to ask her out.

at least the hugging part was nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The details escape me but in essence I was an old school jazz musician fugitive on the run....


----------



## Memories of Silence

The last one I remember was a few days ago. I don't know why, but I was wearing overalls and there was a pocket in the front of them, and I put my bank card in there (I don't wear overalls, and I never put anything in my pockets). A little girl stole my bank card, so me and my mum started doing her hair and makeup. I was thinking "why are we doing this? She's a thief."

I saw "131212" written on a piece of paper, and when I woke up, I wrote it somewhere because I felt like I needed to remember it. I still feel like I need to remember it, but I don't know why. I don't know what it is.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had another bizarre dream last night. I wanted to go up these mountains and they were pretty vivid in the dream. The hilarious part was that it was near North Korea but I wanted to go by myself and there were all these booby traps throughout the mountains. I don't know why I wanted to do this by myself but I got to the end of the mountains. At the end of the mountains, there was a run down looking motel I could stay in. I decided to stay, which was another stupid decision. I don't know why the hell there were these made up mountains near North Korea of all places and the fact I wanted to risk my life and then stay in a motel there is beyond me...


----------



## Memories of Silence

My sister fell through a gap behind the cushions in our couch, and was stuck inside the couch. I was looking at it and wondering how it could happen.

Then I saw a little lizard that looked like a bug, but it looked grey instead of green. Someone was squashing up bits of grass so they could use the colour like it was paint, and they were colouring the lizard/bug with it, using a sponge. Then they took photos of it. After I saw that, I wondered if frogs, bees and ladybugs are all really grey until someone colours them in.


----------



## mcpon14

I dreamt about myself dreaming, lol.  I wonder what the dream means, lol.


----------



## wmu'14

My coworkers met my parents. Awkward.......


----------



## harrison

I dreamt that Donald Trump was my father. But in my dream it was actually my father - but with the weird hair. 

Good grief! :O


----------



## tehuti88

harrison said:


> I dreamt that Donald Trump was my father. But in my dream it was actually my father - but with the weird hair.
> 
> Good grief! :O


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> A guy landed a helicopter on the roof right above my bedroom and I kind of hid around in the house (typical) while my dad went to see what he wanted. I never got to find out! Ugh.


I forgot what thread I was in and read this and was like whaat? And then realised lol.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

tehuti88 said:


> A guy landed a helicopter on the roof right above my bedroom and I kind of hid around in the house (typical) while my dad went to see what he wanted. I never got to find out! Ugh.


He asked your father for permission to marry you.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I forgot what thread I was in and read this and was like whaat? And then realised lol.


That's how it is every time I try to describe a dream to my mother. "When did this happen??" :lol

I ended up in the wrong thread last week or so and got really confused, but I can't recall which thread it was.


----------



## alienbird

I was riding a horse and throwing plastic bottles on the ground, and a man said I was ruining his crops. I was also with a young girl... I have no idea who she was, but she was looking for her mom. We were in a house together and there were other people there.

That's all I remember. The whole thing made no sense.


----------



## Chris S W

I had such a lovely dream last night. I went on a date with the woman I fell in love with and haven't seen for about 2 and a half years. We were comfortable with each other and enjoyed each others company. Near the end we became close, intimate, and then we kissed. It was special.

I was initially very disappointed when I awoke, because it felt real. But overall I'm glad I had this lovely, special dream. There was some weirdness, but dreams usually are weird in some way. I did type out all the details that I remember, but thought it was a bit much to post.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Kevin001 said:


> Dreamed this forum got a couple of new mods.....crazy lol. I spend too much time here.


Haha! 
When I only started using this forum I had a dream that the first person I was communicating here with got X amount of posts under his user name and avatar and then I logged on (when I wasn't sleeping) and he had the exact same number of them and he made a bunch of new posts that day. What a sad life I had/have. But I at the same time it was like a prophetic dream. Cool.

And then I had one again a few months later. That's all.


----------



## Kevin001

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Haha!
> When I only started using this forum I had a dream that the first person I was communicating here with got X amount of posts under his user name and avatar and then I logged on (when I wasn't sleeping) and he had the exact same number of them and he made a bunch of new posts that day. What a sad life I had/have. But I at the same time it was like a prophetic dream. Cool.
> 
> And then I had one again a few months later. That's all.


:laugh:


----------



## Sus y

I dream I had a friend that worked with videogames and had find 3 erros in a new Nintendo Mario game (new turtles kind of character having behavoral problems lol, not doing what they had to at the time the right time), hope this means there will be a new Nintendo game :b, Im not a gamer but it would be nice.


andy1984thesecond said:


> hm i was sleeping in my dream, next to some other people for some reason, and an asian girl was hugging me. then we spent time together, but she was asking me why i don't talk to her more over and over again and i was getting annoyed. then i didn't ask her out on a date, but she was expecting me to ask her out.
> 
> at least the hugging part was nice.


Maybe, in the next dream ask her on a date and all the dream will be nice. 


harrison said:


> I dreamt that Donald Trump was my father. But in my dream it was actually my father - but with the weird hair.
> 
> Good grief! :O


What a nightmare!


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was still living in my old house, and every night after I had finished using it, I walked to my neighbours' house at the end of the street to put my laptop outside their house on their nature strip. I don't know why. One time when I put it there, their plants went crazy and started biting my feet and legs, and it hurt a lot. I had plant bites I could see my bones through.


----------



## unsocial lego

I was being followed by an immortal shapeshifter trying to kill me. My brain always comes up with such sweet dreams for me.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh cool, I was Det. Mike Logan's (Chris Noth) partner in an episode of _Law & Order_! :yay We were sitting in a chintzy little cafe eating weird dessert sandwiches...mine had dark brown "bread" and white cream inside, in layers, like an Oreo sandwich or something. Tasted good but was floppy and messy and I was having trouble eating it. Finally Det. Logan got up and I realized we had to go work a case. I asked, "We gonna finish our sandwiches?" but he said no, so I put mine in a box to take with me. I feel like I was a new partner and I wanted to impress him. :blush

On the way out I detoured to the bathroom to wash my sticky hands and it was a one-holer but there was already at least one woman, a pretty redhead, in there with a baby/toddler, and maybe another woman using the stall. "Just have to wash my hands," I said, and the redhead smiled and I did so. I sensed she was kind of sarcastic/snarky but otherwise nice. I was hurrying because I felt Det. Logan might leave without me and I had thoughts of passing off my half-eaten sandwich to a homeless person outside. I had the distinct feeling that the redheaded woman was going to end up being the primary victim in this "episode" so it was kind of bittersweet interacting with her like that. Unfortunately, that was around when I awoke. :/ Crud.

...

They've been showing lots of older _Law & Order_ episodes on TV lately. I had the biggest crush on Det. Logan until Det. Cyrus Lupo (Jeremy Sisto) came along! :love2

*wastes a half hour reading about him on Wikipedia*

Crud. ;_;


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It was interesting. I heard a voice saying "rise from your grave" and I was promptly resurrected as lightning hit my tombstone. I came back as a well built greek man and had the ability to kick zombies and turn into a werewolf.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in a restaurant with my family, and my sister had a photo of the people behind us, and she was doing something to their faces in the photo to make them look weird. They could see it on her phone, so they came over to the table, and they weren't happy.

When we went somewhere else, she got upset and showed us that she had been making a scrapbook for them, which she had spent the last few months making. When she opened it, there were bits of light blue paper that had been cut into shapes like animal ears. She was crying because the scrapbook was supposed to be important for something, and now she wouldn't be able to use it because she upset the people. We had never seen those people before, and she has only made one scrapbook, which would have been about 12 years ago.


----------



## Overdrive

Peoples playing and experimenting with napalm.


----------



## alienbird

I was in a Chinese restaurant, and this guy had a crush on me so he had lots of gifts for me delivered to the restaurant... then after I left, people were chasing me downtown. Random people.

Because I'm _always_ being chased in my dreams.

_"Chase dreams are one of several common dream themes, stemming from feelings of anxiety in your waking life."_

Actually makes sense.

But there was a second part dream, where these girls lived in my neighborhood and we went walking downtown together. Their parents said I couldn't go in their house (really secretive mother) but she said I seemed like a sweet girl and she was happy her daughters had made a friend. I must have been a lot younger in this dream.


----------



## hbk4894

I had a dream I was in prison which was weird as it was a room with 20 beds in every cell


----------



## Rains

I was in an ice cream shop with my entire extended family, maternal side, and taking an inordinate amount of time to pick a flavour, mainly because I forgot my glasses and couldn't see anything. Also was trying to pick a brownie flavour. They had these trays of brownies on the counter and you could pick them out with tongs but apparently on one tray the brownies were stuck and some woman grabbed the whole tray, hunkered down, wedged it between her leg and shoulder and started prying brownies off with her bare hands. She also had a baby in a pram nearby so I figured she's probably spreading e coli everywhere. She put the tray back and I went and told one of the shop assistants that the tray was 'contaminated' so she went over grabbed the tray and tossed it straight in the bin like it was a regular occurrence. I then decided to pick the most basic brownie and ice cream because I just wanted to get out of there (though, when I looked at the brownie again, it morphed into poppyseed cake, but I couldn't be bothered trying to change my order by then). I couldn't really understand the shop assistant's accent either so I just politely laughed at whatever she said. I had to pay about $60 for the brownie and ice cream which I remember thinking was quite a lot.


----------



## Xemnas

Scrub-Zero said:


> It was interesting. I heard a voice saying "rise from your grave" and I was promptly resurrected as lightning hit my tombstone. I came back as a well built greek man and had the ability to kick zombies and turn into a werewolf.


Nice one...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Xemnas said:


> Nice one...


At least one person got it


----------



## roxslide

Ok, so I hardly ever remember my dreams. I can go years without remembering even one. But I had a dream of note a few days ago. 

Backstory: My childhood cat just died (at my sister's place) and it's been forever since I last saw her but for the longest time I was the closest one to her, my sister wound up taking her due to circumstances. I was really excited to see her this year because I was going to visit my sister soon but she died right before I got the chance which is why I'm dreaming about her obviously.

I had a dream that I was hanging out with that cat and suddenly I looked at her and she either injured herself or I just realized that she was that way all along.... A scene of total body horror, it looked like she broke her neck and from the neck onward her internal bone structure and organs had twisted around within her skin. Her head was on right but from her back her lungs/rib cage were protruding and from the front you could see her spine pressing against the skin where her stomach should be. I saw her organs and musculature contorting and convulsing in the unnatural position they were in her body. She was screaming, struggling to breathe and writhing in pain, trying to orient herself so she could crawl but she was too crippled and deformed. I stood in horror in my dream, not sure what to do. My last thought before I woke up is maybe I should kill her to put an end to her misery.

This is why I'm perfectly happy with the fact that I usually don't dream lol.


----------



## tehuti88

Not mine, but I just found this dream a guy(?) had and had animated with Legos. I think maybe he used artistic license at the end. I hope. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It was ****ed up.

Like sexually ****ed up. 

:blank


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

The only part I can remember anyway, seemed to be in a university library with various different book sections, and a very confusing layout, lots of corridors and stairs with double doors. It seemed to stretch down a hill with entrances at the front and rear, but I didn't see the front parts. I eventually got out the rear exit. To the left there was a gate with barbed wire that seemed to be electrified, for no obvious reason (there was no warning notice or anything). It looked extremely dangerous too, with large tubes like you would find on overhead power lines, and beyond there was nothing to be see except grass and a deserted path. It might have been possible to crawl under the wire, but I decided not to. The barrier was probably inspired by some barbed wire (not a gate IIRC, but I think there was a notice) that blocked a walking route on my university campus. On the (real) campus, there was a creepy abandoned old house near some of the halls, and the wire was (possibly) meant to prevent access to that. But barbed wire has quite often featured in my dreams.

Another university-set dream I had a few years ago, was a bit creepier but not hugely. Can't remember if there were people there at the start (have a feeling there were), but I was alone in an empty lecture theatre with tiered seats. I wanted quickly to gather up my stuff and get out, but think it was oddly difficult for some reason (again, a feeling of paralysis when trying to gather stuff, turn on a light switch or whatever, is not uncommon in my dreams). Eventually I collected everything and headed for the exit. A man walked past without saying anything, and through a door to the left. The whole building seemed to be a bit run-down with rusting metal doors/windows, and outside there was an ugly wire fence, though I'm not sure it had barbed wire. On the other side of it, there was just flat ground and in the distance what looked like a converted old house or something, where a dancing-type exercise class seemed to be going on. 

A nicer dream that was this year (I think) first showed an image of an old One-Inch Ordnance Survey map (before they went metric, British people may know about that). I like those maps, because they have far more character than the bland-looking modern ones. It showed built-up areas scattered among steep hills, and reservoirs or lakes (some parts of Northern England may actually look not unlike that). Then I was just climbing a hill up a path with lots of bushes, more like a park actually. Got to the top, but I don't remember much else about this one. There was some kind of museum or exhibition nearby. Not sure what happened next, but I didn't go in.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom shaved her head and started laughing so weird. Then I was at work and so tired I couldn't stay awake everything went black and I passed out. Then same thing happened at another location.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was something like a security camera that took photos of people in a park, and it used face recognition to find people who look the same. There was a website people could go on to see their photos and find out who looked like them. It was supposed to be helpful for if you wanted a photo of yourself, but most people were insulted by it.


----------



## cinto

My mom asked us if we wanted to go to Spain for vacation. Upon arriving to the airport, they didn't want me to take anything. They said emergency stuff only. They even touched the shirt I had on to feel the material and told me I might not be able to take even the shirt I was wearing. Something about Mexico was going to have a natural disaster, so they wanted to remain safe.But they said they will let me slide with wearing the shirt. I finally got to the plane, and saw my mom, I asked her if they let her through with my luggage. She said no because they didn't want any of my things going in. And only my things, because everyone else happily had their luggages with them. 

So there I was on my way to Spain for vacation, with only the clothes I had on.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Had a vivid dream Id won the lotto, then woke up. :frown2:

Then dreamed again that I'd won the lotto but all of a sudden doubted whether I'd checked the numbers right, so tried to check them again but some of the numbers were blurred, and when they came visible they were decimal numbers, but then the numbers changed back into the actual numbers. Then I dreamed that she had died, so had no time to enjoy my numbers coming up again, because that was immediately replaced with her dying. Great.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This woman I met a few years ago put dark purple blush on her cheeks. It just seemed like it dragged on forever. Like she was applying it over and over. She looked at me all confused. And I kept telling her it looked good. She still look puzzled. Don't remember the end but I think it stopped there. What a funny, confused face she kept making. Almost as if she didn't understand what I was saying.


----------



## wmu'14

I had a mouse infestation in my house. (It's that time of year.  )


----------



## harrison

I was in some sort of class that had to keep doing talks in front of everyone - every day for some reason I would forget that I had to do it again so by the time it got closer I would start to panic and leave the course again. 

I had a stressful day yesterday so I guess that's why I dreamt about that - one of my worst fears. But it's very unusual for me to actually remember my dreams.


----------



## doe deer

i broke a nail and i got so upset that i woke up. but my mom had a dream that i got shot in the head so that's interesting.


----------



## Yer Blues

I'm eating an endless box of pizza.


----------



## Tupperware93

I had a dream last night that I was a carrot in a farm. then I was scared that the farmer was gonna pick me, but it was okay cause he didn't. then just got to sit in the ground. I remember enjoying it


----------



## Taaylah

I was walking by a football field, watching them practice when I noticed a player sitting on the bench with his head wrapped in bandages. I looked down and my arm was covered in blood, but it wasn’t mine. I had an open wound, and the foreign blood was directly on it. I started to panic, thinking I could catch a blood borne disease. The image of the guy with the bandages flashed in my head and I knew it was his blood on my arm. I walked over to the coach and asked who the guy is, but he immediately dismissed me. I got home and did some internet sleuthing. I eventuallly found his name and went to their football game to confront him and ask him to get blood work done to see if the results come back clean. 

Then I’m walking down a road and there’s nothing around. It’s getting dark fast and I feel like I’m getting nowhere no matter how long I walk. I see a small town up ahead and decide to stay there for the night. Three girls pass by and I overhear them talking about having to go home when it’s dark. Their moms’ say it’s not safe because someone is on the loose. It’s late and everything is closed. I come across an abandoned house and have to stay there for the night, hoping nothing bad happens to me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was in an apartment with some paranormal stuff going on and I was stuck there. I kept trying to escape but doors were closing by themselves or wouldn't open when I tried to open them. I was scared as hell. :lol


----------



## Steve French

I was in some random portside city. I found a bundle of cash on a barrel out behind some building, probably $300 in total. I showed it to a nearby person, asked if it was theirs. Put it back, but immediately was set on by some 'banger ****. They were prepared to throw me off a building for not knowing of their gang, but I managed to book er. The one caught up, and I ended up down a staircase at the waterline. I half drowned the guy, then dragged him out of the water and repeatedly smashed his face until he was most assuredly dead. Upon finding the guy who I had showed the cash to, we set off to find their underground lair. Somehow despite never hearing of them before I knew it's location. We cracked a fellow guarding it, and this is where my dream ended. I had been putting off getting up for hours, drifting in and out of consciousness. It was hard to do. It was a good dream. Fairly sensible, and despite it's gruesome content, there was a lack of intensity to it. I had a dream the other week that just woke me up it was so terrifying. Makes me nervous to sleep. Had to add a sleep phobia to my laundry list of complaints.


----------



## caramelapple23

I've had recurring dreams about my celebrity crush. In one, he took my hand and said, "Enchanté madame," in French. But in a more recent dream, it involved me going on my Google news feed and finding out he was killed in a plane crash, and waking up literally crying.


----------



## mt moyt

i was at this golf resort or something with some friends from highschool. the first day, there was an event at night, but i didnt go. so the next day, they were talking about it and how it got really cold.
then i was walking to a changing room to change for this driving range but it was on ground level? i was swinging my golf club around and it could disconnect into 4 bendy pieces that would snap back together, and i reminded myself to get a proper one for the driving range. In the locker room, i was supposed to be changing (not sure into what), and my friends were laughing their asses off about a prank they had played on someone.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I should really write them down in summary.. Some of the dreams I get materialize like a feature film. last one I recall was a comedy about a intersexed person who joins the marine corps and all the wacky antics that ensue. All good-natured scenarios I might add. Sort of like the Damon Wayans 'Major Payne' movie.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

In a very recent dream, I was in a large circular tent, made of canvas. Think it had two levels. There was nothing and no-one else in there, but on the front right of the upper level, I could see a glimpse of blue sky outside.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I saw a black and white butterfly, and I picked it up and put it on my hand. I accidentally broke one of its wings off, but it didn't die. Then it started stinging me, and I couldn't get it off my hand. I looked at it closer, and it was a bee with butterfly wings.


----------



## nxra

For some reason I always have a dream about a male figure with dark hair and a tall frame but his face is never clear. Last night I dreamt that he asked me to run away with him after he saw me sitting by a bench at the park, but I woke up before I could reply. 

His voice is not familiar nor do I know anyone in real life who resembles him. YET for some reason, he keeps re occurring in my dreams. I think he's popped up at least a dozen times and I still don't know what his face looks like.


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Memory said:


> I saw a black and white butterfly, and I picked it up and put it on my hand. I accidentally broke one of its wings off, but it didn't die. Then it started stinging me, and I couldn't get it off my hand. I looked at it closer, and it was a bee with butterfly wings.


:um


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I killed a dragon.
There was a much longer more detailed one before that but I can't remember it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in a house that had a hidden storey that no one ever went to, and there was a room with some good things in it, like old typewriters, a record player and other things I've forgotten about. It's the second time I've dreamt about this. I've never been anywhere like that. Both dreams had the same house. Everything there is cream coloured except for some plants, and I think old people used to live there. The first time I dreamt about it, it had its own hospital which you walk through a passage to get to. That had purple chairs with red curtains around them.


----------



## Overcast

I was hanging out in this weird amusement park with a group of people that were being friendly to me. Afterwards we went to this bar on the top of some skyscraper and had some drinks. 

It's probably my brain telling me that I should really make some friends or I'll go insane. I haven't had any friends irl in close to a decade now so I see how this would be the case.


----------



## Celta

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eternal Solitude

I dreamt that I went on date with someone that was physically very attractive . We were both sitting in a restaurant talking about our lives. As our conversation progressed I soon came to the realization that in terms of life experiences and accomplishments this person was way above my batting average. We were both on two different leagues...

I suddenly felt this oppressing feeling of inadequacy. I wanted to get away. So I muttered anxiously: "You know this is not going to work out between us!" I quickly sprang up from chair and accidentally pulled the table cover tossing my plate on the floor. I apologized while everyone else looked at me with a horrified expression. I then grabbed $100 and said: " This should cover up for my expenses . I'm so sorry for making you waste your time on me". I then dropped the bill on the table and ran away from the restaurant as fast as I could.

I then woke up and proceeded to analyze my dream for 5 minutes and then got out of bed. What a wonderful way to start my day, huh?


----------



## Mlt18

There was a cat covered in blood in my house and it got on me. Scratched me up real bad. Then I woke up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was morning, and I wasn't awake properly yet. We still lived in our old house. My parents left to go somewhere, and when they started driving down the street, I was walking next to the car in my pyjamas and my mum's blue dressing gown, which I've never worn. Then I thought "What am I doing?" and went back inside the house.


----------



## jualmolu

I know I had a dream last night but I don't remember anything about it, but I do remember a dream I had the night before, I was on a bed with a girl I find really pretty, we were... cuddling and she was sexually teasing me, she did some stuff that is kinda my fetish, but it all happened while we were wearing clothes, at some point, I sat on the bet and I looked to the wall, and I said "This isn't real", and hell yeah I was right, is the first time I'm so conscious on a dream, is was strange, even I didn't think something like that would be possible while in a dream. FYI, I tried to invite the girl to go out 3 times already, but she just doesn't answer, so yeah, that dream got me down.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a movie that everyone kept going to see because the ending was different each time, even though the rest never changed and was probably boring to watch over and over. Wherever it was being shown at the cinema, there were thousands of people watching, and a crowd everywhere. It had about five or six endings, and everyone _had_ to see it.


----------



## Taaylah

I was at a party in a hotel room that resembled a hallway. I tried to leave but the front door didn’t have a handle. I called the front desk for help and they told me to grab the sledge hammer and break the door down like it was obvious. When I got to the elevator those doors wouldn’t open either, so I had to sledge hammer them too. When I stepped inside the elevator started tumbling and tossed me around. I thought it might’ve gotten damaged when I used the sledge hammer on it. I finally got to the bottom floor and walked out to the pool. I ordered a drink at the bar and told the bartender what had happened in the elevator. People sitting around me started listening to our conversation, and the cute bartender I had a crush on walked over to listen as well. I contemplated stopping the story when he walked over because him staring at me while I spoke was making me too nervous.


----------



## CNikki

Someone who I keep thinking about gave away the fact that they found me on certain online sites. Didn't know whether to feel flattered or creep out. My subconscious has been on overdrive lately when thinking about some real life events.


----------



## unemployment simulator

chocolate fondue, that's all I got.


----------



## unemployment simulator

and now I am thinking about (and want to eat) chocolate. god damnit brain.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some bizarre waking dream born delirium from illness in which a mass of people were sort of melting along with reality as we know it & me in utter shock & awe watching it happen while knowing it’s a waking dream and not being able to shake the feeling of horror or the images in my mind. Words don’t do the terror justice


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't think I was me in my dreams. I was a bad person, and I was in some sort of camp with other bad people, and I was found because of a red curtain around my tent, so I had to hide everything red so I wouldn't be found. I had killed some people, including Britney Spears, and I turned their meat into a salad, and I felt bad because it was in the fridge and starting to go bad.

Then I was trapped underground for two weeks with people I didn't know, and we all thought we were going to die, but we got out safely.


----------



## CNikki

The last I remember is going to the places where I have hurt certain individuals and apologizing to them. At least I was starting to and then they ended.


----------



## Andre

There were some people I chatted with thru this website. They were routinely not good meaning they were bad, because they were unkind with intent to hurt while clinging to an imagination of themselves, unto themselves. They made themselves my enemy because they refused to do it right, and to be my friend. It was a good dream; I was totally in the right while they were wrong, by design.


----------



## Fomorian

Not much to say as I don't remember much, but basically today was the day that Barack Obama thought the bombs where going to drop, why Barack Obama I don't know, but that's the nature of dreams.


----------



## Paperback Writer

*I'm a very disturbed person...*

I was in a rundown bathroom that had garish yellow walls. A small bald man entered the room, and I immediately took him to be a certain member of this forum, despite not having any idea what they actually look like. He then took off his clothes and jumped in the shower, where he belted out a moving rendition of that Whitney Houston song about dancing with somebody. When he was finished he put a towel around himself and left, and I quickly locked the door.


----------



## coeur_brise

I got to go into outer space. I was very thirsty so I kept wondering if I could drink a can of soda while in orbit or basically in a vacuum. I guess dream physics allowed me to do so as I got out there with no problems. Oh.. And I was trying to take or at least upload a picture while in space, the first of it's kind, like a Polaroid. My thought upon waking up was, there's selfies and then the ultimate selfie: a space picture. That'll be something to look forward to should that ever happen. Then it turned into the History channel 2 as I started to chant something in ancient Egyptian but it turned out to be Hebrew..??


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was walking dogs, and then my dream changed and there was a crowd of people standing somewhere outside, waiting for pies, which they were going to eat while they were standing up. I wasn't getting one, but I kept picturing the meat falling out of their pies and landing on their shoes, so I sat down on some sort of wooden seat and tried posting on here, but my post kept disappearing.

Then my dream changed again and I was in a shop with my mum, wearing a necklace that had bananas, strawberries, a pineapple and cherries. Two or three people who worked there kept touching my necklace, saying things like "Mine!" and "I want that necklace!" and they kept trying to pull it off me, so I was trying to get them away from me. There were necklaces on the shelf next to me, so I looked for ones with fruit to give those to them so they would leave me alone, but they didn't want those ones. I bought a pair of purple socks with dirt on them which were about $9, even though most things in the shop are $2.80.

Outside that shop, there were little signs advertising SAS, and some showed the Recent Visitors part of two different profiles, so I tried to read that as I went past. I don't know whose profiles they were.

Then my dream changed, and I was home. I opened a silver gift box which had a book in it that I had when I was about ten, and I poured a spoonful of sugar into the box to feed the people in the book, which I didn't know was in the box until after I did that.


----------



## greentea33

I was a man having sex with a woman. Lol


Dont know what was up with that?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was going over to my family's for some random thing they planned with my ex bf and no one said anything to me when I got there. I didn't think to say hey to everyone until my mother was around. And then my dad slowly started getting along with my ex. And of course his brother that's been to jail would just randomly pop out of nowhere sitting at the table with my family talking about heroin. :lol And my dad acted like he didn't care and I was sitting there kind of mad that he would come over talking about heroin and whatever other stuff. My sister that doesn't really get along with me was sitting at the table and just all of a sudden sat in front of me with my hands in her hands talking all serious like it was a cheesy movie and telling me how she tries to get in contact with me. She told me she loved me and said how she always tries to contact me to hang out and stuff. My whole family and other people in my family were just sitting there watching. So many strange emotions all in one dream. It was bizarre.


----------



## Taaylah

I was in a parking garage when I saw a man hitting a woman in a car. He was yelling at her and eventually stormed off. I walked over and asked if she was okay. She said he did this regularly. I told her she could wait in my car while I called the police. The guy had started walking back and the second he saw me talking to her he flew into a rage. His face was red and he spat while he screamed at us. I didn’t know what to do. 

Then I remember my mom coming home with a present for me. It was a full sized beanie baby on a keychain lol.


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed i was going to have a baby.


----------



## Taaylah

I was living in an old shipwreck on the shore with other people my age. I went somewhere, and when I came back my best friend was missing. A wealthy looking man with two body guards told me he’d sent her away (to hell basically. That’s the only word I can think of to describe it). He was in charge of us somehow. None of us were bad people even though we occasionally had to do things to survive (like steal), but he’d always come by with his bodyguards and threaten to punish us. In a way each of us knew our time was coming, even though we weren’t completely sure his threats were real until he took my friend. This time they had come for me. I remember feeling surprised that my time had come so soon, especially since I was still young. I’d never really thought about it before because it seemed so far away. He offered me an alternative to being sent to hell and I took it. 

I was working in his restaurant, and the moment I saw him come out of his office to find me my stomach dropped. He did the same thing every day. He motioned for me to follow him to the bathroom. As I walked across the restaurant a camera crew kept getting in my way. They were filming something, and every time I tried to take a step forward or to the side the camera man unknowingly blocked my path, making me stop short. I started to worry I would get in trouble if my boss saw I wasn’t behind him, thinking I wasn’t going to go through with it, which would break our agreement. I finally got around the camera man and made it to the bathroom. We went into the handicapped stall and he locked it behind him. His eyes were wide and he had a crazy look on his face. He was breathing heavily as he walked towards me. I begged for him to act normal because he was scaring me. 

Most of my coworkers saw us walk out of the bathroom together, and I could hear them talking about me as I got back to work, calling me a wh*re, and that I was doing it to get ahead.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've had so many dreams in the past few months. This was another one with my family. My uncle who died a few years ago was in my dream. But he was doing weird things to me and giving me a kiss on my neck with my dad standing right next to me. My mother was in the kitchen, too. Everyone just completely oblivious. I think that dream scarred me. What the hell is wrong with my brain? :no

So many ****ed up dreams with my family all of a sudden. lol


----------



## Taaylah

I was taking a walk with a friend when it started to get overcast. It made us feel uneasy so went inside. We put our babies on the window sill (they were tiny stuffed animals that we thought were human babies) and looked out at the sky. Then I went into the living room while she started cooking. The house was furnished like it was the 90’s. All of the sudden a male voice filled the room. It was coming from a device sitting on top of the TV. It was her husband calling from his office. She came out of the kitchen to speak with him. While listening to their conversation I could tell he was controlling. I wondered if he had been listening to us the whole time, and if there was a camera on it that maybe he’d been watching us too.

Then we were sitting on the floor with other girls going through a suitcase full of clothes. We wanted to go somewhere, but my friend said she couldn’t until her husband came home. He was a devout Christian so she had to do a daily prayer/ritual everyday when he walked in the door from work. We all got on the floor by the door and everyone but me put on red masks. I was laying in the middle with a white sheet draped over me. They each had a hand on me while they writhed around, moaning and screaming like they were posssesed. I thought it was weird that this is what he wanted her to do everyday since I would’ve guessed someone like him would think it was satanic.


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Mines last one was a bit creepy -
vomiting all my blood out.
For some time I didn't dream anything nice, just scary or creepy stuff, that really starts to annoy me.


----------



## Taaylah

At first I couldn’t tell if it was a dream or if it was actually happening. I can see the front door from my bed irl. It’s only a few feet away and has a decorative glass panel. I had just woken up and my vision was still blurry when I saw the figure of a man standing at the door. He was bent over, messing with the lock trying to get in. The dogs were sleeping in the room with me, but they weren’t waking. I tried to get up but I couldn’t move. I tried to say something to wake the dogs up but I couldn’t speak either. Then I actually woke up and my vision was blurry and I thought someone was standing at the door, but when I could see clearer it was just the wreath on the door that the decorative glass obscured, making it look like a shadow.


----------



## tea111red

i had a horrible dream about this woman being cold towards me. 

this woman did actually play a role in doing something cold to me irl. her dumb decision (unless i find out later it served a good purpose.....) has played a big role in me being very distraught lately. it made me get separated from this person that helped make my life less dark.


----------



## IcedOver

The last one I recall was a few days ago. I had thought earlier in the day about how blue and clear the waters of places like The Bahamas are. In the dream, I was walking in water of this color that was about waist high, along with many other people to my sides. Up in front of us in the water were some serious bad native, or perhaps military people with guns. We were supposed to keep our hands and our bodies moving or swaying to show that we didn't have any guns on us. I had this dream twice in the night, the same scenario.


----------



## Greys0n

I had a nightmare, bugs that look like butterflies attacked me and tried to get inside my skin


----------



## Taaylah

I was walking down the street in lingerie and high heels, in costume for a play I was on my way to. I tried to walk fast because I didn’t want to see people’s reactions. I only got a couple of dirty looks and some stares, but most people didn’t seem to care. Then a group of men approached me, whistling at me and asking if I needed a ride or help walking down the stairs in my heels. I ignored them and they started following me. Two guys from high school walked by and I asked if they could give me a ride. They said yes and I felt relieved as I got into their car.


----------



## tea111red

this old woman eating a sandwich that i had to babysit for 15 minutes while her relatives went to fix their car said i was ugly.


----------



## cami99

The last dream I remember is that my two front teeth fell out and I was so scared but so relieved when I woke up and I keep having that dream over and over again.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a couple really vivid dreams last night. The one felt really profound and intricate, like I was in a fantasy movie. It had creatures and weird sh!t about the origins of the universe, almost Lovecraftian elements. I assembled small models of the faces of creatures at one point, and one popped up and spoke to me, about what I don't know. It was obviously inspired by the creature from _The Shape of Water_, the trailer for which I had watched.

In the other, I had someone bringing in a new oven to my apartment. In real life I'm waiting to hear when it's going to be delivered. In the dream, it was delivered when I wasn't ready. My apartment was built totally different, and the doorway wasn't even a shut doorway, just an open portal out into the hall. A prissy apartment manager (I don't have one) who was a copy of the hotelier in the show "Wayward Pines" came to the open door portal and said the appliance people with the oven were there, and they had to deliver my oven. I hate people in my place because it's totally messy and unkempt. I asked if they could come another time, and he was really put out. I felt lame, so I haggled myself down to five minutes. He said in a really annoyed way "Okay, _____, five minutes!" I then ran around and tried to fix up the place, and knew it couldn't be done.


----------



## Paperback Writer

One of the missing episodes of Doctor Who (Marco Polo 3) turned up in my Gran's shed.


----------



## CWe

Involved Pennywise The Clown..... all that needs to be said


----------



## 8888

I keep dreaming of fires lately. I'll be in buildings and objects will be burning, like this industrial size printer a few night ago. Me and others will be in the building acting like everything is fine, like its normal to just ignore it and not leave the building or call the fire department.


----------



## catcharay

A tooth fell out. Apparently it's very common, from my recollection from somewhere I can't remember, probably here. I forgot to look up it's meaning.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

had a dream where a shop was giving away sega saturns because they couldn't sell them. then I woke up and realised I missed that boat around 20 years ago.


----------



## Tetragammon

Last night I dreamt that it was finally time for Donald Trump to step down as president and lots of people were celebrating. But it turned out that he had secretly bought out a big private military company, which along with his zealous supporters helped him to topple the legislative and judicial branches of the government and installed him as the first true Dictator of America.

It was frightening.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

There was a war and I was fighting for Hitler apparently. I killed some men in a heroic action, but I took a lot of bullets doing so, so I fell down and I asked Hitler if he was proud of me and I think he gestured yes.

(Disclaimer: I do not condone me-in-my-dream's actions)

Fun fact: I took the bullets in my bladder area and when I woke up I was really full and had to go to the bathroom. hehe


----------



## Sus y

I dreamed I was with my husband and that he have me flowers despite I don't like them, I was kissing his back and the poor thing didn't have a proper as.s, just a very little one, I was sad for him  lol and he was wearing ugly clothes but whatever lol. We went to visit the dad of his exgf (for some odd reasons) and this dude had a stroke or something for which he couldn't move his hand and I tried to shake hands with him and he was laughing at me not been able to normally shake hands and I was trying over and over so he knew I could do it. It was odd, there were so many details of his hand, and one of his eyes that had suffered for the stroke too, and the fabric of my loved one's clothes, funny thing is I don't remember I saw his face, prob not because errr I'm not married? lol.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Last night I dreamt of a zombie apocalypse scenario (I dream of this a lot). I was invited over to a group of people at this base. I pulled one of them up and said that I'd already seen what it's like outside. He answered that it's why they invited me and showed me the sequence of actions (with labeled buttons) on the wall. Then there was some emergency and they had to lock the lower floors, I wasn't sure what was going on. I said to the same guy: "Tell me that there is a second exit". He said that there was. Then this woman went to the list on the wall, picked the last number on the sequence and broke the glass, pulling out the syringe. She said: "Well everyone knows this is the best thing" and emptied the syringe into her arm. Then me and this other person tried to stop her as she went crazy and started waving a piece of metal around. I was blocking with a piece of flimsy wood, whilst at the same time trying to reach under a desk and pull out a metal bar I could see.

Then I woke up  I recall some other detail about going through rooms and trying to help people equip themselves, and the sense that everything was about to go terribly wrong.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was riding in a car and it was driving around a hotel like it was a mountain. The car kept going higher up to another level of the hotel. It was like there was somehow enough space for the car to drive around and around. All of a sudden, I crashed with two people in the car in front of a hotel door. Then that song by Enya called Only Time started playing. lol

In another dream, my mother died. :/

The last one I had was a zombie dream but it kept dragging on and on whenever I was in the woods and there was a zombie getting up trying to come after me. It's like it dragged on throughout the whole dream.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Aliens!
GODDAMN EVIL ALIENS.

We were somewhere crowded with my parents and my brother and my brother is suddenly like "look!" and there's a giant ****ing spaceship right there in the sky. It starts moving and I take out my phone and start filming, but it starts dropping a large object which was definitely something evil then everyone stops watching and starts running. And I guess it was some kind of biological weapon because I think after we started running we started to gradually die.
That's all I can remember.


----------



## Skeletra

There was a man in the window looking at me getting changed, he then moved to the entry door and so did I. And he started tinkering with it.. He ****ing unlocked it!* My boyfriend was in the guest room looking out. He was angry but he didn’t do anything. I tried to lock the door again, but this guy was strong as ****. I panicked so hard I woke up crying and sweating.

*I have a thing with locks. As a kid a guy that used to follow me learned how to open the bathroom stalls from the other side, making the stalls an unsafe hiding spot. The sound of the door opening, without the reassuring sound of the key, reminded me of that. Later in life I also had a random drunk man enter my kitchen. Since that happened I’ve been worried about locking the door. Like OCD-ish. The thought of a stranger entering my home is nerve wrecking. I can’t go back to sleep until I calm down.


----------



## notBlair

I don't remember much or the stuff in between but

This girl became a baby, but the baby was actually my brother. So I just held him and cuddled him, and kissed his forehead. I accidentally woke the baby up but found it so adorable. The baby felt like plastic, a little bit, and had bright blue eyes. I remember hugging the baby felt really pleasant. 

Somehow, afterwards, I was being spanked by a Santa Clause, butt naked. 

I was parked in the middle of a road, all distraught. A cop found me and told me to move out of the way, or just to the side. So I tried but couldn't control where I was going all that well. And it felt as if I was in trouble for disobeying.


----------



## Lohikaarme

'Dream thread - post dreams' merged with 'What is the last dream you had'.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I dreamt I was dancing in the snow under the street lights with this girl from stranger things:









And it felt so amazing. I think I was able to experience love for the first time. (Not that I particularly like her IRL).

But then it skipped to the clown thing from "It" being after me, and other horror stuff. It was terrible. When I woke up my heart was racing like crazy.
I'm getting a lot of nightmares lately and when I wake up there is this _extreme_ itching on my tights for a little while.


----------



## funnynihilist

I was hiking with some family and they were all like gung ho positive people and I woke up in a sweat


----------



## Were

I saw my dad, I see him often in my dreams, especially lately. We had 2 replica toy lightsabers(I have Luke Skywalker's blue lightsaber in real life, in the dream we also had a red one like Darth Vader's), we were fencing with them, I think we played for 2 rounds and I lost.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was sitting at a table, looking at a baby seal. Then when I picked it up, it turned into a tiny baby hedgehog. It wasn't much bigger than a coin, and it was flat and stuck to my hand. Then I could see the spikes growing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It ended in me being caught in the crossfire of a gang shootout


----------



## vela

Some kind of Life is Strange / Mass Effect mashup. it was weird. (Yes, I have a lot of game dreams. lol)


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was stuck inside a Mario game that I dreamt about another time, but the levels were hard and it wasn't safe for me. I couldn't get past it. There was something round that was spinning, like the things you stand on in playgrounds, and I had to choose a dog house and bed for the dog that stood in the middle of it. I think if I chose the wrong ones, the dog was going to attack me.

Then my dream changed and me and my sister were trying to make it look like she had stabbed me. I don't know why.


----------



## Wren611

Earlier I woke from a dream about taking a friend of mine into town to spoil her for Christmas (for some reason she was my girlfriend though, I think), but I couldn't decide what Christmas jumper and coat combination to wear. And I found this really cool coat in my wardrobe that I don't have in real life so I'm a bit annoyed about that.

Then I woke up with the words "and the things we do for fun" in a cute, almost radio jingle melody in my head. I think it was supposed to be a Christmas song that I could hear in my dream but that's all I remember of it.

Also I'd looked outside (for some reason we were at my nan's but I still had my bedroom upstairs... and she lives in a bungalow...) from the living room, that was all Christmasy, and it'd snowed heavily, with a clear blue sky. It was very pretty.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I was back in high school and it felt terrible because it seemed like I had wasted all these years and I still had not finished high school and I had to go back and do what kids do. I felt extremely remorseful. Felt such a relief when I woke up and realized it was all a dream.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Everyone was starting to turn into zombies so it was the start of a zombie apocalypse. I was on constant adrenaline in the whole dream. I kept trying to save as many people as I could and somehow escaped becoming a zombie. And there was this bad guy who I was also trying to get away from in my dream who lived in a weird looking forest on top of a hill. He captured a woman and I had to save her, too while trying to help so many people. This one guy from my HS was in the dream and I think he was starting to turn but I helped him get to a hospital. There was a weird part in the dream where I was just surrounded by all these people turning and I was sitting in the waiting room in the hospital thinking that this is what hell is like. Heh.


----------



## Sus y

_I know this must mean something because somewhat it's a recurrent dream: me trying to climbing stairs and it to be a rather difficult task. Maybe it's I felt that about living? Maybe I feel I'm not really progressing or that work leads to no where? Something. _

I'm about to entry a huge building that it's not located in the city I'm from, I'm going there with my mom, an uncle and a cousin (to do something, don't know what), we separate when crossed the door but previously agreed to meet again in floor 3 at an specific hour, so we could leave that city not so late at night. I'm also going to meet with my boyfriend there (I don't have one in RL) and I find on my way a friend (not a friend, in RL is a coworker that I see like once every two months or so in very stressing meetings of which I'm kind of trying to escape of).

So we are walking around the lobby and I tell my "friend" to look at that really small but cute ambulatory for kids, I'm amused that this building had so many apartments, stores and stuff, it seems to be a clean and pretty place to be at. Then time to meet again with my family came by and I say to this women to use the stairs instead of the elevator (just to exercise), she replies that it's a cool idea, so we go to the stairs and realize they are not such but sort kind of very complicated and dangerous ladders attached to the wall, still we decide to go that way (because err is a freaking dream!), it's all as expect: complicated, a very good exercise and a somewhat interesting experience. But when we are just about to rich the 3th floor she tells me that there are missing some steps and that it looks very difficult to climb because the ladder leads to a hole in the roof of the next floor and we have to jump and then to push our bodies to the next floor, she adds that she can do it; so I try to take a look and see there is sort kind of railing where the ladders end but it's attached to the right side, then I said I cannot continuous (in rl when I climb or go down in stairs I normally support on the left side -I'm left handed- and therefore the left is my stronger hand/arm). She's annoyed, however she understand and instead of continuous she decided to go down again with me to find the elevator on the second floor.

We are in the second floor, we discover it's a hospital. I'm just getting out of the freaking hole of the stairs when realize there is a bunch of people I know and I'm like "are you sick?" "are you sick too?", seems like there was sort kind of issues about the medical insurance offered at my work place and people was there to claim for information but also is crowed because they were offering some special test for free. The second floor is not pretty as the rest of the building, we don't like it and are trying to find the elevator to move on, when we finally find it, someone is about to close its door in our face and says that it's full so we cannot get in, he adds that the elevator is damaged and it can only go to the number 28 floor, we said we want to go to 3th floor, to which this guy (who's a nurse) says that we have to then wait for the elevator to come back in about an hour (if lucky), then go to floor number 28 and after that to seek for another elevator to go back to the floor 1 and there to take the proper route to the floor 3 (the one we skipped when decided to exercise instead of taking the elevator), or to go again to the floor 1 using the ladders. At that point I'm like nope, aint-nobody-going-down-using-the-ladders-again. So I'm stuck in 2Th floor, either having to face the horrible fear to use the freaking ladders again or to keep stuck, I'm thinking about this some minutes... but times is running! We start walking back our ways to the ladders and I find in the middle of the hall my mom and I'm like "heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I'm here!!, I'm not going to 3th floor, never!" and then I was expecting to also magically find there my bf, uncle and cousin to leave that freaking place, because I was not going to seek for the restaurant in which we initially decided to meet, what for? All was too complicated to keep going and not really worthy to seek for anything else. I see my mom is also, of course, stuck in that floor too and we ask for help, explaining my mom cannot use the ladders because of her age and this other nurse tells something about "sorry, not sorry we cannot do anything for you", then we ask again and again, because we needed to get out of that place and someone says "let me check what I can do"... I think I waked up or don't remember more.

_So yeah, lots of impossible to climb stairs, that's a common dream I have. _


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The government was carrying out an extreme and brutal form of religious oppression. And this agent was molest-searching me because he had suspected me for some reason.


----------



## Taaylah

I was on a reality show where a bunch of people live in a house together. They had a huge ceremony where all of the couples in the house could get married. Even though we hadn’t been dating long I decided to take a leap of faith and marry my boyfriend. Afterwards I went into our room looking for him. For some reason he was standing in the closet. I stepped inside and kissed him, asking if he could believe we were married. He didn’t kiss me back, and when I pulled my face away he had a cold look on his. He told me he had no recollection of the past two days, and that when Elizabeth (someone in the house) told him what had happened (us getting married) he was pissed. I was hurt and confused, and could tell he was lying about not remembering the past two days. 

Then I was in a grocery store sulking when an old friend came over to talk to me. She apologized for what had happened to me and said she knew something was up with my boyfriend by the comments he’d been leaving on another girl in the house’s Instagram. She showed them to me and I felt hurt all over again.


----------



## wmu'14

My dog we put down 10 years ago or so :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Antonio9

I was in my family living room and my brother was talking to my dad and me about moving houses, we kept checking up on the house which is in a place called “palm cove” so after that my other brother starts talking my anti anxiety meds and starts pouring it in water and drinking it like the whole bottle I’m like wtf are you doing I quickly jump and make him spit it out and take him to doctors his like “I wanna die, I wanna die, **** this **** that”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitzzy93

I had sleep paralysis and felt like something was gonna kill me


----------



## Antonio9

Bitzzy93 said:


> I had sleep paralysis and felt like something was gonna kill me


Had one of those like you can't move or anything yeah?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taaylah

I was dancing on the floor on stage in a dimly lit room, and Bjork Army of Me was playing in the background. I just remember looking at the faces sitting around the stage and the color of the lights around me.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> We start walking back our ways to the ladders and I find in the middle of the hall my mom and I'm like "heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I'm here!!, I'm not going to 3th floor, never!" and then I was expecting to also magically find there *my bf*, uncle and cousin to leave that freaking place, because I was not going to seek for the restaurant in which we initially decided to meet, what for? All was too complicated to keep going and not really worthy to seek for anything else. I see my mom is also, of course, stuck in that floor too and we ask for help, explaining my mom cannot use the ladders because of her age and this other nurse tells something about "sorry, not sorry we cannot do anything for you", then we ask again and again, because we needed to get out of that place and someone says "let me check what I can do"... I think I waked up or don't remember more.
> 
> _So yeah, lots of impossible to climb stairs, that's a common dream I have. _


You have a bf??? :O


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> You have a bf??? :O





Sus y said:


> _I know this must mean something because somewhat it's a recurrent dream: me trying to climbing stairs and it to be a rather difficult task. Maybe it's I felt that about living? Maybe I feel I'm not really progressing or that work leads to no where? Something. _
> 
> I'm about to entry a huge building that it's not located in the city I'm from, I'm going there with my mom, an uncle and a cousin (to do something, don't know what), we separate when crossed the door but previously agreed to meet again in floor 3 at an specific hour, so we could leave that city not so late at night. I'm also going to meet with my boyfriend there (I don't have one in RL) and I find on my way a friend (not a friend, in RL is a coworker that I see like once every two months or so in very stressing meetings of which I'm kind of trying to escape of).
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are walking around the lobby and I tell my "friend" to look at that really small but cute ambulatory for kids, I'm amused that this building had so many apartments, stores and stuff, it seems to be a clean and pretty place to be at. Then time to meet again with my family came by and I say to this women to use the stairs instead of the elevator (just to exercise), she replies that it's a cool idea, so we go to the stairs and realize they are not such but sort kind of very complicated and dangerous ladders attached to the wall, still we decide to go that way (because err is a freaking dream!), it's all as expect: complicated, a very good exercise and a somewhat interesting experience. But when we are just about to rich the 3th floor she tells me that there are missing some steps and that it looks very difficult to climb because the ladder leads to a hole in the roof of the next floor and we have to jump and then to push our bodies to the next floor, she adds that she can do it; so I try to take a look and see there is sort kind of railing where the ladders end but it's attached to the right side, then I said I cannot continuous (in rl when I climb or go down in stairs I normally support on the left side -I'm left handed- and therefore the left is my stronger hand/arm). She's annoyed, however she understand and instead of continuous she decided to go down again with me to find the elevator on the second floor.
> 
> We are in the second floor, we discover it's a hospital. I'm just getting out of the freaking hole of the stairs when realize there is a bunch of people I know and I'm like "are you sick?" "are you sick too?", seems like there was sort kind of issues about the medical insurance offered at my work place and people was there to claim for information but also is crowed because they were offering some special test for free. The second floor is not pretty as the rest of the building, we don't like it and are trying to find the elevator to move on, when we finally find it, someone is about to close its door in our face and says that it's full so we cannot get in, he adds that the elevator is damaged and it can only go to the number 28 floor, we said we want to go to 3th floor, to which this guy (who's a nurse) says that we have to then wait for the elevator to come back in about an hour (if lucky), then go to floor number 28 and after that to seek for another elevator to go back to the floor 1 and there to take the proper route to the floor 3 (the one we skipped when decided to exercise instead of taking the elevator), or to go again to the floor 1 using the ladders. At that point I'm like nope, aint-nobody-going-down-using-the-ladders-again. So I'm stuck in 2Th floor, either having to face the horrible fear to use the freaking ladders again or to keep stuck, I'm thinking about this some minutes... but times is running! We start walking back our ways to the ladders and I find in the middle of the hall my mom and I'm like "heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I'm here!!, I'm not going to 3th floor, never!" and then I was expecting to also magically find there my bf, uncle and cousin to leave that freaking place, because I was not going to seek for the restaurant in which we initially decided to meet, what for? All was too complicated to keep going and not really worthy to seek for anything else. I see my mom is also, of course, stuck in that floor too and we ask for help, explaining my mom cannot use the ladders because of her age and this other nurse tells something about "sorry, not sorry we cannot do anything for you", then we ask again and again, because we needed to get out of that place and someone says "let me check what I can do"... I think I waked up or don't remember more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So yeah, lots of impossible to climb stairs, that's a common dream I have. _


Err no, I don't have a bf, or a husband or anything lol, I don't know why I'm lately having this kind of dreams to be honest, I have always been single and I'm now in the most single stage of my life but I'm content with it, that doesn't mean I don't have feelings, just that they aren't mean to lead to something.


----------



## mynameismera

I've noticed I get extremely vivid and intense dreams when I withdraw from my anti-anxiety medication, Clonazepam.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I had 17 notifications on SAS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> Err no, I don't have a bf, or a husband or anything lol, I don't know why I'm lately having this kind of dreams to be honest, I have always been single and I'm now in the most single stage of my life but I'm content with it, that doesn't mean I don't have feelings, just that they aren't mean to lead to something.


Ok :grin2:


----------



## Taaylah

My mom spilled a red drink on an expensive brand new white carpet in the living room and didn’t notice. I pointed it out to her, but she didn’t really care and went back to the conversation she was having. Annoyed at her indifference I pointed out that the carpet was expensive and if she left it there it would stain. She bent down and half-heartedly patted the stain with the cocktail napkin in her hand to appease me. I went into the kitchen, grabbed some seltzer water and a rag and started cleaning the stain myself. 

Then I was on the street with my sister outside of an elementary school. There were a group of guys parked out front with a lamborghini. One of them asked if we wanted a ride. I could tell they were douchebags, but my sister said yes so we got in the car. From the back seat I could see the way she looked at him as he spoke. Her eyes were wide, and she was leaning towards him like she didn’t want to miss a word. I was annoyed she couldn’t see how clearly slimy he was and that she was falling for it. As he talked he drove recklessly. I clutched the seat and prayed we wouldn’t lose control or crash and wanted to get out of the car.


----------



## discoveryother

i only remember i had a dream because i had to get up earlier than normal so my mind was making me half awake. and i think it was a really nice dream, but i had to wake up, and when i did, i wished i hadn't. but i can't remember what it was about.


----------



## Steve French

My old boss made an appearance. Sniveling weasel. He was getting quite belligerent in degrading my work when I decided to throw in the towel, and he went off on a harsh rant about my character, based on the descriptions of a girl I went to school with some years ago, meanwhile waxing about our common problem of alcoholism. I popped him in the mouth. Not particularly hard, but it was satisfying, both when I left the job to pick up Tim Hortons garbage outside in the parking lot, and when I awoke shortly afterwards, even though my sleep had been cut short by an hour.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Nightmare?*

I was in my room and in my bed. There was daylight in the room.

I was staring at the ceiling for some reason and I started seeing these dots. Took a bit to focus until I recognized that they were ants.

For some reason I had a weird struggle focusing my eyes and couldn't really keep them open.

I don't remember much else about it.


----------



## moonchildkayla

for some reason, I always dream that I'm being chased by bad people...


----------



## Wren611

I dreamt about my ex again. I was standing in the dining room, looking at Christmas cards I'd received last year, and one was to her but from other people I didn't know; they seemed to be her ex but it was the wrong name, and I don't get the relevance of me having it. There was then a knock at the door and my mum answered. I walked into the hall, wondering who she was talking to, and it was my ex standing there.

She was wearing her hair short like I remember it being, and she had a grey t-shirt on. She was smiley and friendly, and I was happy to see her. We hugged, I invited her in, and we chatted on the staircase about the changes the area had had since she last visited. I told her that there's a new estate being built round the corner. Then I woke up when she smiled and nodded at me.

I tend to have at least one dream of her a month, and I have since we broke up in 2011. They're getting nicer as well. For a few years they were all horrid, about her and her wife rubbing it in my face, but then they changed to ones about her wanting me back, which I think this one was about too.

They depress me because they're so vivid and touch upon a very sore point in my past that I just want to forget about. I wish I'd never met her, because long after we broke up, I'm still being affected by her negatively, she's still controlling my emotions and my thoughts, and I can't do anything about that while I'm sleeping, I just have to let it happen and deal with it all when I wake up. It messes with my head.


----------



## mt moyt

someone was commenting how my hairline was actually quite straight. I told them that my hair loss was more from thinning of the top, and they immediately said no. But then they conceded that in some areas it was a bit thin.


----------



## IcedOver

I went with my brother to a restaurant, and he ordered, got his food, and went to sit down. I thought it was a Wendy's, and I was trying to decide what I want, but I didn't know their menu, and the menu board was either too small or missing or unintelligible. I knew I had to order something, instead of leaving, because my brother was already eating. I was just standing in line, but was told that the side I was on was for Vocelli Pizza, that it was a combination restaurant. I moved over to the right side of the counter and was asked what I want by a black clerk with poor customer service skills. I told her their menu didn't have anything on it, that I couldn't decide. She said something to the effect that I could just leave and go to McDonald's up the road. I was offended and told her off.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Nightmares involving my aunts. A very reoccurring subject in my nightmares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twitchy666

*I have a big list of 'em. all logged*

too personal to post here

they are carefully described when I wake. 
very different to live thoughts. powerful.. abstract unconscious.

when I go browsing for a special relevant one worth showing,

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a new law that banned everyone from having things that are above a certain height in their houses unless it was furniture, so they either had to get rid of things that were above the height (about 70cm) or lay them down. I was in a house where there were dolls, and they all had to be put on their side because they would be above the banned height if they were standing.


----------



## Bbpuff

I had a lucid sex dream last night. But unfortunately I wasn't able to get to the actual deed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Some big criminal-type guy was bullying me.


----------



## tea111red

I had a dream I had a lawyer that looked like a mannequin.


----------



## Gamgee

I dreamed that I was travelling with a train that was for Nazi's (the line was called just that, "Nazi's" ). Other people than Nazi's could travel with it, and when they got off the train, the "driver" would have to say in the speakers what their political opinion was so that people would not think that they were Nazi's. I fell in love with two of the people on the train (who were Nazi's). They were both bald lmao. Then they started fighting. Suddenly one of them disappeared. Then someone else came, I think it was someone I know but I don't remember who it was (he was not a Nazi), and he started eating a kroppkaka but as it turned out, one of the Nazi's had ejaculated inside of the kroppkaka so it was filled with semen. As I was leaving the train, the guy that ate the kroppkaka was really upset because the guy hadn't told him before he started eating it.


----------



## mt moyt

This is a dream i've had multiple times, but each time slightly different.
I was on a ship with multiple stories and i was on the top level. It's an underwater ship, built like an underwater mall, with a glass dome, so the sea was above us. At the lift area on the top level, there were people crowded around the lift doors, shaking it and shouting. Each time they shook it, water came splashing down. One guy said that when he looked up inside the gap between the lift and the doors, he could see a whole swarm of tuna 'just right there'.
I knew the top was going to cave in, so i took the escalators down to the bottom, warning someone (my family?). 
The weird thing is i kind of knew i had this dream or experience before, and that time as the roof caved in, there were also zombies, the fast kinds, chasing people. So i was very wary of that fact, and was expecting zombies to come.
The roof cracked and water started streaming into the whole place. People were panicking, while i was looking for the zombies


----------



## tea111red

I dreamed someone took the engine out of my car and mutilated the car in other ways. 

In the dream I was also being kicked out on the street again. :no

There was also the issue of what to do w/ all my stuff (where it would go and how to transport it).


----------



## hyliankitten

I looked outside my window and everyone on my street started rushing and pouring out of their houses with luggage and food. There was like... 150 people just completely freaking out. They all started putting their stuff away in their cars so I walked outside to ask what's going on, when they tell me.... a cop found a tic on him so everyone had to evacuate. lmfao. it was the most anti-climatic answer ever.

I laughed and went up to my bathroom, stood on the toilet to look out the window again, and Aleks from cow chop was sitting on my stoop recording me so I opened the blind and specifically did this at him:










and laughed so hard I woke up. my dreams are the dumbest lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

I dreamt I was trying to type a sentence in SAS chat to send to someone but for some reason as I was about to hit enter it would always delete itself and I had to start all over again. Eventually I gave up.


----------



## Lohikaarme

My Classics college professor asked me a question I didn't know the answer to and in response he basically told me in elaborate phraseology to go kill myself.

Geez what a ****ing *******, I never liked that self-absorbed douche.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I keep having this dream that a plane crashes directly into the house, and as it happens I'm standing outside witnessing the event in slow motion. While everything around me is burning and everyone is screaming I am the only one suspended inside a time bubble, unable to do anything or escape it.


----------



## Taaylah

I was in the back seat of a Jeep convertible with the top down. I took my sandals off and rested my legs on top of the center console. It was a warm and sunny day. A friend of a friend was doing me a favor and driving me somewhere (idk where). We drove down the main road in town, and at a stop light he turned around in his seat and smiled, asking me a question. At that moment I realized he was really cute and I liked him. He drove his Jeep onto the beach and we sat in beach chairs and hung out some more. I learned he was much younger than I thought (19), and that he wanted to join the military. I realized it wouldn’t work for both of those reasons, but enjoyed the rest of the time with him anyway.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

Had a dream that I was back together with my ex


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

That i was back in the medical field again.. after leaving it about 1 1/2 years ago..

i was working at one hospital, but they asked me to sign up to take call at another one.

I couldn't remember the address of the other facility.

someone pointed to a large building near a wide lake. They said if i waded through the lake i could get there faster.

I walked into the water, and barely got my feet wet.. I looked down and saw the bottom of the lake which was pretty shallow.

I thought.. *"F**ck This"*.. turned around and walked away from both hospitals.


----------



## Wren611

I've just woke from a dream about finding a very large (larger than they naturally are) tiger sleeping/resting in my garden, with about 4 or 5 young cubs. I didn't want to spook it but I wanted photos of it, so I carefully tried but it began to notice me and freaked out, running around the garden and over to fields near my house. Their cubs were still resting, though one got up and came over to the window, so I got a photo of that one. The adult one was running around my house but I noticed a neighbour outside so shouted at her there was a tiger on the loose, which I also had to tell my parents and brother who were on the drive at the time. Only my mum and neighbour listened to me; my dad and brother ignored me.


----------



## mt moyt

this was a day dream but i imagined that the lottery tickets i bought on saturday won and i won $200,000.
i could feel the emotions exactly lol - disbelief, then mounting excitement and the possibilities.
the numbers come out on monday evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

More dreams about this person I met at work, lol. :no


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was with my mum, and we were somewhere like KFC, at the front of a queue because our order was going to take a bit longer and we had to wait for it. I don't know why, but I was in a wheelchair. We had been waiting a while, and then the lady who was working there said "Sorry, it's going to be a six minute wait." We could see the oven, and we saw blue lights go on that aren't supposed to be there. She said "Alien activity is always worse on Wednesdays and Thursdays. Sorry." My mum told her "It's okay, it's the same at home."

I don't know what was happening, but aliens must have invaded the oven to steal our food.


----------



## estse

I was in a marriage. She went to a clandestine meeting. Meanwhile - to kill the time - I drove her pickup looking for a garbage dump to dispose of whatever the **** was in the bed of the pickup. The pickup didn't have navigation - neither did my phone - and I was in a unfamiliar town. We all died.


----------



## CuriOwl

Someone picked 5 ginger stray kittens.. they're starving.. must feed them.. but my income is still unstable.. still don't have the heart to just abandon them.. somehow along the way my friend & I could afford a large canned cat food.. the kittens were happy for the day.. 
[but why was I still sad when I woke up?]


----------



## Wren611

I was talking with my dad about something he wasn't paying attention to me about, when my brother came home from work and said something was wrong. My dad sat up in his chair and said something like 'how did I not notice?' We all went upstairs and our boiler was almost falling over out the airing cupboard door.

He rang someone to fix it and asked me to check if it was still hanging out the door, and I asked if it could explode, which he said it could. I went upstairs and tried to pack some things, thinking I'd have to go elsewhere until it was fixed.

Then I saw rear lights of a vehicle coming up our drive when I came back downstairs, so I opened the door and a massive bus was parking on our drive. It was a dark, shiny, metallic blue colour with faces printed on the side. Inside were an old motown group who were back on tour, and I remember saying to them something like 'this is the weirdest dream I've ever had', which they laughed at.

I got invited onto their bus and we were chatting for a while before I woke up. I know there was a baby/toddler involved too but I can't remember how.


----------



## tehuti88

It was nighttime at home with my mother and maybe a female friend(s) of hers, and there was something about this kid's kitty door, I think it was white and round like a tube and kind of small so I was thinking his cat must be small or really able to squish itself to get through. For some reason I started talking to this kid about my own cats. Cosmas was still alive in the dream, lying on my end of the couch, looking kind of tired and glum (maybe he was sick), but I petted him and said cooing things, talking about what a great cat he was. In the dream an odd sense of things not being quite right slowly crept over me, like I knew I missed Coz or felt sad about him for some reason, though I never fully understood why.

I then tried to introduce the kid (who wasn't really "there," but I was still communicating with him somehow, maybe like over a computer?) to Sassy, but couldn't find her. Went looking in the utility room and barely saw her sitting in the window, glowing eyes staring back. Asked if she wanted to follow me into the living room to be introduced to the kid but she didn't move so I shrugged and returned on my own, said Sassy was out there but didn't feel like coming in to visit.

I then returned to petting Coz, and I mentioned Morty and Lee and how we'd tried to adopt them but it hadn't worked out. I smiled at Coz...who was now a black cat with a white spot on his chest...and said that Morty and Lee had looked like him.

There may have been a bit more but when I awoke I was startled by the fact that this dream conflated not Coz and Sassy as usual, but Coz and Pepper, two previous cats, as well as Morty and Lee, who are also gone. Sassy was her own cat and separate from the other four, who were either combined into one or at least associated with each other in the dream. Although Coz didn't seem quite himself (even when he was white with black spots), to me this dream seemed almost like a visit from him AND from Pepper, who came before him, so I like to hope they're both still wandering around the house, keeping Sassy company.

(Not proofed.)


----------



## Memories of Silence

I can't remember it properly, but we lived somewhere where there were no other houses around, and one day when I went for a walk with my parents, we found out we had another house we never knew about, which wasn't far away. It had furniture, and it was like people lived in it. It was getting dark, and I had to go there to get something, and I didn't know if I would be able to find our other house again. I think there were long white flowers that glowed in the dark, which helped me remember the way.


----------



## Tetragammon

A girl I really liked asked me out, so I got all excited. I got all dressed up and went to meet her at some restaurant, only to find her there flirting and carrying on with this ugly guy I used to know. And then I knew that it was all a setup; they both laughed at me for being gullible enough to believe that this girl would ever seriously be interested in me. And I got so mad. This ****ing guy was always in my way.

So I grabbed a chair and swung as hard as I could at the guy, to make him stop laughing, sending him flying and knocking out some teeth. Everyone at the restaurant screamed and ran away, except the girl who kept screaming at me to stop. I tried to fight the guy for a bit but I got my *** kicked and finally fled. There was some kind of fancy festival outside so it was packed with people, and they all pointed and laughed as I passed. When I got home this random neighbor I barely know told me to do all of her laundry and then threatened me when I refused. I went into my room intending to write a scathing email to the mean girl but couldn't do it. So I went back out to the garage only to find that my car had been stolen. 

Then I finally woke up, covered in sweat and breathing hard. ****, I hate nightmare sequences...


----------



## wmu'14

In college I had a frat party at my parents house. We trashed it and set half of it and the house next door on fire.


----------



## Taaylah

I’m in a dorm room visiting a friend. We’re listening to music and dancing around when she says she has to pee. I jump off the bed and sit on the edge, waiting for her to come back. I look out the window at a field and admire how serene it looks. There’s a flock of sheep in the distance, and I think how cute they are until I notice one in particular. He’s half way across the field, staring as he slowly walks towards me. As he walks up to the window I can see his eyes clearly. They’re pitch black, dark, and staring straight into mine in a way that makes me uneasy. It feels like something else is looking at me through his eyes. When I turn away from the window I hear a crashing sound. The sheep is ramming his head against the glass back door trying to get in.

I also vaguely remember having another dream before this one (in the same night) about sheep. It was night time and I was laying in a field with a friend and there were a flock of sheep in the distance.


----------



## Lohikaarme

That Kate Winslet was hate kissing me and choking me at the same time.

...:sus Not that I'm complaining, but... u ok there brain?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Lohikaarme said:


> That Kate Winslet was hate kissing me and choking me at the same time.
> 
> ...:sus Not that I'm complaining, but... u ok there brain?


This post gave me the motivation I needed to start working towards creating a dream extractor.

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> That Kate Winslet was hate kissing me and choking me at the same time.
> 
> ...:sus Not that I'm complaining, but... u ok there brain?


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:stu :lol


----------



## DarrellLicht

Helen Hunt lives in a desert region with her husband Dennis Quaid. They have three children, one disabled child and alot of dogs and animals. Dennis Quaid is gone a lot so Helen Hunt has to take care of everything. 
In this dream, I was Mark Hamils Luke Skywalker character who visits often and soon has an affair with Helen. To which she resists, but Luke can clearly tell from her body language and angst with all the stresses with home life she is subjected to, Luke takes her by force. Mind you, this is not rape but giving her what she needs which Dennis is otherwise not available to.

Did not get far enough to see if Luke and Dennis have a showdown afterward.


----------



## chrissyq3838

There was a giant alligator size of a house and he was going to get us but if you jumped up on bunk bed he couldnt get you


----------



## Chevy396

The last couple of nights have been about me trying to escape from mental abuse by my family. Basically real life. Can't even escape it in my dreams.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> That Kate Winslet was hate kissing me and choking me at the same time.
> 
> ... Not that I'm complaining, but... u ok there brain?


Rawr! Must be all those college hormones. I think you know what you need to do... make a porno recreating it and post it here of course, for therapeutic reasons.


----------



## tehuti88

I was assessing flood damage to a house with Jessica Fletcher and some other people. :um The floor was weird and sloped. Jessica was rather short and brusque and didn't talk to me so I felt rather bad. I wandered off to look around, and in the '80s/'90s-styled bedroom of the woman who had previously owned the house (I assume she was dead), I located some books and private journals. Sorted through them with the intent to salvage the undamaged books, it was the least I could do; I felt bad leaving them behind, but didn't take the personal journals since they weren't meant to be read by other people. Then a dark-haired woman--either Kensi from _NCIS:LA_ or Det. Cassady from _L&O_--showed up and told me we had to go before our vehicle, parked outside, was repossessed or got a ticket for being parked there too long. She helped me gather some of my own writings which had somehow appeared in a back room of the house, and then we had to leave. (Some extraneous details left out.)

I asked my dad later if there had been anything on _The People's Court_ (which was on as I napped) about flood damage, and if he'd switched it over to _Parking Wars_ (which had been on earlier) at any point. He said yes to both. So that kind of explains some of the weirdness that was going on. Not sure why Jessica and Kensi/Cassady made an appearance, though. :|

With the series of rooms and the mysterious back room(s), I wonder if this was a variant of my "The Building" theme.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I returned to my hometown one night in the middle of what appeared to be some kind of festival. Buildings were decorated with red, blue, yellow and green electric lights, and each window seemed to be lit with a warm orange glow, through which I could make out the static silhouettes of the people inside. There was an audible buzz of conversation, although in light of what was to come, that much must have been illusory. 

I don't recall the moment I realised, but it turned out that everyone in town (well, almost everyone) had been turned into stone. I presume that this is the reason why I ended up running in the direction of my house. 

It was along an empty road overlooking the docks that I saw the boy, although 'boy' is perhaps putting it generously. A stick-thin, skeletal figure was running back and forth in a line, impossibly fast, as though he'd been 'sped up.' I suppose it was akin to watching an old VHS tape being fast-forwarded. When he noticed I was there, he stopped and looked at me through a pair of huge, bulging eyes, a mad, toothless smile slowly forming on his face. 

Again, I ran. I ended up back in my street, away from the festival. Everything seemed much darker than it should have been, as though there were no lights whatsoever. Nevertheless, I found my way to the front door and went inside. 

Something was waiting for me at the top of the stairs. It was a figure, shrouded in darkness, which I took to be someone who had been turned to stone. Its head slowly turned towards me with a sickening cracking sound, and even through the darkness, I could make out that familiar manic smile, welcoming me home.


----------



## SplendidBob

Not 100% sure, but it involved my old cat "pigeon". She was talking to me, all I remember.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was something like a plane that faced up, but it might have been a rocket. On the inside, there was something like a wall, and on one side of it, there were seats stacked on top of each other instead of like they would be on a plane. Everyone was wearing a red life vest type of seatbelt. It crashed into water, and it was filling with water slowly, but then someone pressed a button to make it happen faster so everyone would drown and it would sink. I died, but I wasn't me, and even in the dream, I knew I was really still alive.


----------



## Wren611

My childhood bully had a thing for me, and I kinda liked it.

*shudders*


----------



## Taaylah

I was in class sitting across from a 6 ft tall book standing upright. The cover was made of stone and hollowed out like a grave where the remains of someone had been cemented in. The remains were at least 100 years old, so it was almost just a skeleton. Towards the end of class our teacher stood next to the book and asked us to read what was engraved in the cement around the remains. It was a reminder from the dead man on the cover to whoever was handling his remains to make his arms glow. Our teacher turned off the lights and his arms glowed blue. After class me and another student stuck around to look at the book. He started to open it when the teacher looked up from the papers on her desk and yelled, “NO!” He closed it, and she explained that a curse would be placed on a loved one of whoever opened the book. As we walked out of the classroom I reassured him that it probably wasn’t true. Then somehow we bumped into each other hard and all of our papers went flying. It startled me and for a second I thought the curse was on me, but then I remembered I wasn’t a loved one of his.


----------



## Nick Attwell

An intensive dream about my partner dying. In reality she is alive & well

My partner claims to be a white witch

She tells me that night she was trying to contact me telepathically. She also tells me she was not able to make contact with me as I was blocking her. She says that's what happens if I am not tuned in, as I would be, if I'm not telepathically tuned in; so to speak

Maybe this was a dream not connected with her telepathy

But I believe it is. I also believe she loves playing games with my emotions

I know what she's like. I obviously love her, but sometimes she does push it


----------



## Taaylah

I was in a parking lot with my sister when a man walked up to our car and stared at us. She told him to go away but he wouldn’t move. I got out and headed towards the store. As I walked through the automatic doors there was a woman sitting on the floor. In my peripheral vision I saw her turn her head to watch me walk by as she pushed herself up off the floor. She walked behind me and started berating me, following me around the store. I ignored her hoping she’d get bored and walk away, but she got louder and meaner and started invading my space, pretending she was going to put her hands on me. She eventually pushed me from behind and I turned around and grabbed her ponytail, pulling it hard towards the floor hoping she’d fall. She yelled out, “SEE!” at a woman walking towards us. 

Then I was in my old house getting robbed. They were very matter of fact and took their time, telling us they’d be back to rob us again. I told my mom to call the cops but she said it was no use. She sat on the floor next to her bed looking defeated. I checked the doors and windows to see how they got in, and made sure they were locked so they couldn’t get in again.


----------



## Sus y

Exfriend calls me in the late aftenoon to get help, her bro is having his birthday but she doesn't have money to get him a cake, so I offer to buy some material for my mom to make him a cake, she drives me to the mall but I take too much time going to several stores trying to find the ingredients or a cheap cake; as the time pass, the night came.. finally with nothing in hands I go back to the parking lot to realize she has left me there and then I have to go walking alone in the darkness, it's a very dangerous (same in the dream as it's in RL) and I'm scared but try to find people to walk by with, although I'm too behind and see this guy, I see him through his eyes and he looks at me as if I'm his prey, I start running and he get angry and yells to the other guys that are there with him "she's mine", so I think running isn't going to help me at all as he's going to steal whatever he wants from me, nothing will stop him. Those eyes, that way to see me, I have seen them in RL. 

Waked up before my death, of course :b.


----------



## chrissyq3838

tehuti88 said:


> Yay! I remember a dream I can share here now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've long had thoughts of starting such a thread myself but am too chicken.)
> 
> Last night I had a big long dream involving the feral kittens and a stray male cat that live nearby. It was convoluted. In the dream I had two dwarf hamsters (one newer than the other) that I had not cared for in ages (recurring theme) and so had to find places to put them until I could clean their cages. The cages were of course filthy, needed fresh food and water, and one was too small. I tried putting the hamsters together for a moment but of course they fought.
> 
> Then there were slews and slews of cats and kittens on our porch and they were all varying sizes, some as tiny as lima beans. I was kind of trying to scoop them all up and bring them all inside or put them outside, but I couldn't keep track of them all. They were all friendly. So many kittens it was overwhelming.
> 
> A male feral cat who wanders our neighborhood IRL, who we call the Man W***e because at first we thought he was a female cat in heat because he's so loud and friendly, showed up, but his facial features had radically changed and his face was becoming stockier and uglier like a panther and not a housecat. I remembered that un-neutered (sic?) male cats would start to develop in a way like this that they'd become big and ugly whereas neutered cats would remain small and housecatlike. In the dream I'd remembered seeing some documentary or something about male lions and those that had been fixed didn't grow manes and whatnot whereas those that hadn't been fixed did grow manes. Well, the Man W***e hadn't been fixed, I assumed, so here he was getting bigger and uglier but he was still friendly.
> 
> Then I saw only the two black feral kittens that live in our garage (in reality) outside on the porch and let them in since it was just those two and I could handle them. I went into my bedroom and there was a pile of clothes on the floor; one kitten was asleep atop that and the other was sprawled across my bed. I called to my mother, "Come here and look, those kittens are zonked out in my room already!" I was amazed how quickly they'd made themselves at home.
> 
> And I woke up.


i dream about hamsters alot


----------



## chrissyq3838

Nono441 said:


> I can't tell you. It was too personal. But also strangely fulfilling, in a way, and I know I've had it before. Disturbing, though.


same lol


----------



## chrissyq3838

Canadian Brotha said:


> For some reason I was in an elementary school in some class that wasn't a proper class. Then suddenly we had to vote on whether this couple should get married. It was like voting in an election with the booths, etc. Some kid in the booth next to me started harassing me for a pen as whoever voted before him took the one from his booth. I told him to piss off but he persisted. In a fit of sudden & intense rage I picked him up & threw him to the floor on his back. His head hit pretty hard, cracked & began bleeding. He died pretty quick. The other kids were shocked. I began running. A chase ensued that saw me steal a bike from another kid, & eventually climb over a barbed wire fence singing to myself "Jesus plays this game, can you climb over top of the barbed wire, & fight on through the pain, before he comes again?"(don't ask me why, lol). As I was climbing there was one kid particularly determined to catch me. He climbed too & when I was confronted on the other side, he stabbed me to death. Then I woke up.
> 
> Yeah, I know...what messed up dream! haha


LOL


----------



## chrissyq3838

Does anyone dream and know theyre just dreaming in the dream and can control their dreams? I can


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't remember...

someone special was holding my hand or something, I guess.

Lol.


----------



## Chevy396

chrissyq3838 said:


> Does anyone dream and know theyre just dreaming in the dream and can control their dreams? I can


Sort of, but the problem is that I make really weird random decisions when I'm dreaming that don't make any sense, so it's not real control.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't remember most of it in order now (I don't remember dreams now but I heard writing them down helps and want to remember more,) but at one point I was watching someone climb up this snowy hill. Then I got into the back of this open top car with some people and we started driving. I noticed these weird industrial looking metal constructs by one side of the road and started filming then a bit later this lorry was driving past (but had like platforns that were exposed with giant bones on and like giant wolves dead bodies lying on top of the bones and I said something like 'wow is that primordial?' 

then we were driving on an actual road really fast in places and I was sat weirdly and realised I didn't have my seatbelt on and struggled to get it on but finally did. Then the cat changed into some kind of closed top taxi and I was thinking 'wow this is really cheap compared to in my home country' and I ended up in someone's house.

At this point I was asking whether we had a hotel booked and apparently the answer was 'no, because we didn't know what time we'd arrive.' Then I went inside this person's house and started walking up the stairs while trying to avoid knocking over tons of boxes of photos that were apparently important to this girl's dad.

In another partvof this dream or a dream I remember I was hanging out with someone who was sort of like Jack Gylenhall in Donnie Darko and we were climbing up this icy multi platformed thing. But everything got increasingly 'off' and I movedcaway from there because I didn't trust being so close to a high edge with him there. 

Then I ended up watching things, like I was watching a horror film sort of? But not very scary I just thought in my dream head that it was one. There was this guy some kind of teacher or something in a changing room with a bunch of I guess high school students mostly girls and this weird older guy appeared with glasses and was like 'I really want to have sex' and some other stuff and he was kind of creepy and disgusting and bad like he'd made some deal and in return he wanted sex or something,) and the teacher was trying to put him off I guess? Or ignoring that I can't remember.

And I was at a bunch of different parties at different points, and then at one point was also washing up but there was so much stuff and I kept wanting to stop.


----------



## Greys0n

I speak with some guy from Japan and asked him what he think about out fashion. He didn't like it. But this guy was wearing pink jeans,yellow t-shirt and have purple eyeshadow


----------



## Memories of Silence

I can't remember it properly now, but there was giant bacteria, and it looked like people. Some were pink and some were green. They were like jelly, and they got upset when humans stood on them because it killed their family members. They walked around their houses, not knowing what to do.


----------



## Taaylah

I was walking home from school with friends and we were deciding where we wanted to eat. They were shouting out options, and as I was about to chime in my mouth suddenly felt dry. The more I talked the worse it got. My tongue started to feel heavy in my mouth and I couldn’t speak properly anymore. Then my mouth became so dry and my tongue so heavy that I couldn’t close my mouth. It constantly hung open, which made my mouth even drier. We went to my friend’s house and were hanging out in the living room with her parents. I started feeling thirsty, and was worried I was dehydrated. 

Then I was walking through the woods looking for a missing girl with a woman and her two daughters. Her third daughter had gone missing. It was dark and we didn’t have flashlights, so I could only see what the moon illuminated. The woman didn’t seem that worried about her daughter, and neither did her girls. The girls trailed behind us, hiding behind trees and balancing on logs. I didn’t want another one to go missing so I made sure not to let them wander too far away. We eventually found the missing girl in a clearing. At first we could only make out a dark figure, but as we walked closer it was her. She was standing there playing with a stick. I told the woman I was surprised none of the girls were frightened to be in the woods at this time at night, and that even I was creeped out. When we were out of the woods and back at the road my mouth started to feel dry. As I talked to the woman my tongue felt heavy again and I couldn’t speak normally. I couldn’t close my mouth and it hung open. She asked me if I was okay. I said I just needed to drink some water and she agreed. 

Then I woke up and my mouth was dry because I’d been sleeping with it open.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I walked through a deserted, dirty, almost post-apocalyptic town. It was overcast and the air felt heavy. I remember the entrance to a large, old museum with hundreds or thousands of green vouchers or tickets, and garbage strewn all over. Later I was walking on a dirt road and came across a car - I think it was wrecked - and next to it was a large black garbage bag with bleating farm animals inside it.

I don't know if it was the same dream but next thing I remember I was at that museum entrance again, in the evening. I was holding something in my hand, it felt like wax. There was a feeling of euphoria as the sky turned blue and I held that arm up. I felt like I was going to heaven [I'm not religious, no idea why I had that dream]. Then suddenly the sky turned red and I felt a pulling sensation on my hand. I quickly tore it away and thought ''never mind, I'll find another way.''


----------



## Kevin001

@Taaylah your dreams are so fascinating.


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> @Taaylah your dreams are so fascinating.


Thanks  Some are but most aren't that interesting lol. I feel like I haven't had any good ones lately.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> Thanks  Some are but most aren't that interesting lol. I feel like I haven't had any good ones lately.


:laugh:


----------



## princessxkay

Honestly, I had a dream I was sleeping with a celebrity. Weird.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I can't quite recall all the details, but it was vividly colorful, and action-packed, and played out a bit like Planet Earth, and the last sentence I remember before waking was "All this has happened before, and will happen again."


----------



## Taaylah

I was working in a grocery store when I overheard a woman on the phone. She was asking someone to pick her up because her stalker was outside. I offerered to get the police (or security guard?) to escort her to her car. While at the register ringing her items up the officer asked what the stalker’s weight was. The woman said she only knew his height and age. Then we’re walking towards a trailer at the edge of a cliff, with the ocean and rocky shoreline down below. The police officer starts doing paper work and I talk to the woman to keep her busy. She suddenly gets a far away look in her eyes and starts looking around the trailer with a smile on her face, not hearing what we’re saying to her. She looks back at me and grabs my hand, bending my fingers back trying to break them. I say I think she’s the one who’s crazy and the officer agrees. I put her hands behind her back and he handcuffs her. He drags her by her legs over the rocks on the shore and throws her into the water. She’s fully submerged, and the water is murky so we can’t see her anymore. The police officer gives me two options: We leave her in the water to drown and go get something to eat, or we leave her on the shore to get something to eat then throw her back into the water to drown. I run to the edge and stick my arm in the water, frantically feeling around to pull her out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This last dream was bizarre...This woman had some oddly shaped knockers. And I mean they were really oddly shaped. All I remember is her sitting in a doctor's room and the doctor was cutting open her shirt to see them. Before he did, she was breathing heavily and panicking. She didn't want anyone to see them but I guess it was plastic surgery gone horribly wrong. :serious:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I guess I was living in a haunted house or I just moved into it. There were some stairs that went up to an attic and it had a mean spirit living inside of it. I guess I didn't want to leave the house, so I got some random people(don't know who these random people were)to check it out and every single one of them ran out of the attic. Their reactions were so hilarious. I kept bringing people in to check the attic and literally all of them had the same reaction. Seemed like it went on for days in the dream. Like seriously. Does it take that long to figure out a mean ghost is living in an attic. And why would others check it out when the first dude did and ran out of there. The first dude that checked the attic came out later and next thing I know, he kills two people right in front of me with what I guess was a gas tank. I vaguely remember that part. I think he got possessed. But one of the best parts were those reactions. Lmao This is the only horror dream I had that had some comedy mixed into it. Except for the part with the guy killing those two people.


----------



## Wren611

Well, I don't remember the one from this morning but the last one I remember was a couple of days ago. I was walking my old dog in some kind of gardens with an actor.


----------



## Rains

Shia Lebeouf giving me life advice at some kind of convention we were at. I was part of the audience and was standing listening to him. Everything seemed to make sense but I cannot remember a word of it now. Then he instructed me to shoot him with a gun hidden in a banana. I tried to, but the banana was overly ripe, and the top half broke off and fell on the floor. I could not see a gun inside it. We then left the venue (also happened to be a dimly lit supermarket) and did parkour in the adjacent streets. I ended up in a large nest made of gum leaves, but I was trying to jump onto someone's deck. It felt very clandestine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So I've forgotten most of the dream now (the last dream I had which was yesterday,) and I keep forgetting I'm supposed to be writing them down to encourage more dreaming. The only part I really remember was sitting in a library and not sure if I was involved or watching but a bunch of people were drinking shots of vodka but trying to pretend it was water or something like that. I think some parts of the dream were also kind of like a video game.


----------



## Barakiel

My parents trying to figure out my beliefs on salvation and hell, some kind of 2D shooter, and a giant space worm most likely inspired by the Yugioh card Zone Eater. :con


----------



## SFC01

It was like one of those fly dreams - didn't even see a berry flashing those high beams. No helicopter looking for a murder, two in the morning got the fat burger. Even saw the lights of the Goodyear Blimp and it read SFC01's a pimp.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I have this dream sometimes where we are moving to a new house and it feels terrible. There is this extreme feeling of anxiety and fear in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was playing a first-person survival horror game. It was based on a well-known franchise, possibly FEAR. At first, it didn't have conventional gameplay, I wasn't shooting anything but instead exloring and maybe solving puzzles. A trailer or intro told me it would be more like an ''engineering game'' where I'd be assisting the real protagonists by opening up paths for them in the levels. I thought this couldn't possibly be right, surely I'd get to shoot things on ocassion. And voila, from there on I had a revolver and some kind of high-powered rifle that punched big holes into things, which was bound to the ''4'' key. 

There were soldier enemies that were straightforward enough, but also an enemy that was something between a ''controller'' in the STALKER games, and a Final Fantasy tonberry. A squat humanoid that carried a lamp around that almost completely blinded the character if you looked directly at it. At one point I entered an area and heard an annoucement that a nuke would be detonated nearby, so I had to find cover. I entered a room but I knew right away it wouldn't stand up to the blast. Sure enough, I got to see it disintegrate in slow-mo before being brought back to my autosave. I was worried the autosave happened too late, potentially making the situation unwinnable, and then I woke up.


----------



## tehuti88

Details lost by now. Basically I went into my bedroom early in the day, and my laptop was set up on my bed like I used to use it, and I think Sassy was sitting on the bed, but maybe she fled when I entered. And the whole laptop wasn't there. The monitor was lying on the floor, detached from the keyboard. I knew Sassy had somehow torn the thing in two. I slowly picked up the monitor. It was still displaying the last webpage I'd been on (Reddit or something similar with lots of text in a few colums), but the image on the screen was almost like it slightly went beyond the border of the monitor on the right somehow (physically impossible, and not even an accurate description since it didn't go past the outside edge of the monitor...maybe it was like the monitor had two frames?), like it had been "shoved" aside, and it was kind of streaky like it was breaking up, and the entire monitor itself was a little bit crinkled in places (the screen seemed flat and just fine, but the back was crinkled like aluminum). Interestingly, it still looked like the laptop lid in reality, gold in color, though I don't recall if it had the "HP" on it.

I stared at my broken monitor and started to silently cry. I was kind of mad at Sassy for breaking it but I knew I couldn't really blame her, she's just a cat, so I forced myself not to take it out on her or even yell at her or anything; it was difficult but I knew I'd feel worse if I did. I spent much of the dream trying to figure out what I was going to do. I felt awful because in the dream, it was like I hadn't had the computer that long and I hated having an electronic malfunction AGAIN so soon after getting a device! (I have abysmal luck with such things.) I shouldn't have to get a new computer again so soon. But it looked like I'd have to. My dad took the monitor and started looking at it and the keyboard to see if he could attach them somehow with tape or wire or something though I didn't have much hope. I went to my mother (I think she was talking with a friend) and now that I was starting to calm down, said that I wanted to get a good higher-end laptop this time, one that would quickly connect and stay connected to the Internet (that was a feature I was seeking in the one I have now, since my last one had trouble reconnecting if disconnected), and had lots of power to play games and do graphics-related stuff, not because I'm really into gaming, but because this laptop doesn't seem to handle such things well anymore since the Windows Creators Update. (Example, Flash-based games such as _Forge Of Empires_, which I used to be able to play just fine, now give me lots of problems with graphics errors, freezing the computer, making it crash entirely, etc....plus the fan starts running hard...no clue how to explain it, I thought this computer had decent memory for such things, but not anymore!) I was willing to shell out more money this time to get a better computer.

Toward the end, Det. Goren from _Law & Order: Criminal Intent_ was involved, not sure how, as I was talking about my laptop specifications. He was acting kind of sneaky.

This last detail might have come about from that show being on as I napped; it was on before I dozed off, at least. Sassy breaking my computer might have been inspired by her liking to walk on the computer and activate things on accident because she wants to watch YouTube videos...I'm not kidding...and it's rather annoying. ;_;

(Not proofed.)


----------



## Sus y

Had two bad dreams in a row! Horrible :O, very long, intense dreams about my being stressed, lost, asking for help and getting ignored Y_Y, but the worst, wearing transparent clothes that would allow others to see my underwear, all of it, bra and panties and not noticing until someone told me. Also, me ruining an old friend (not friend now) birthday.


----------



## SFC01

Sus y said:


> wearing transparent clothes that would allow others to see my underwear, all of it, bra and panties and not noticing until someone told me.


Stop it Susy, you gonna get me dreaming tonight now !!

:grin2:


----------



## Sus y

SFC01 said:


> Stop it Susy, you gonna get me dreaming tonight now !!
> 
> :grin2:


But that was my nightmare  lol, also it was something really little I wouldn't use ever in RL, very uncomfortable! I make sure I used the biggest panties on earth today, just to make sure nothing was visible lol, very grandma style. Well, I killed your tonight fun and I liked it  hahaha


----------



## SFC01

Sus y said:


> Well, I killed your tonight fun and I liked it  hahaha


Well thanks, but granny knickers have always done something for some reason haha


----------



## LynxRivers

Had a weird one, I was at my old elementary school for my nieces' dance performance, and it was crowded as hell. I could barely move an inch without stepping on someone's toes. My niece and my sister held my hand as we tried to find a place she could go change her clothes and we found the bathroom finally. My niece was in the stall changing and my sister pulled me aside and started asking me why I watch YouTube videos so much, I said cuz they're fun to watch and have on in the background while I do chores and such. And she told me that watching too many videos would kill so be careful. I said oooookaaaaay and when my niece was dne changing we headed out of the bathroom the crowd died down and we made our way to the auditorium, then I woke up. Maybe I should stop watching YouTube before bed lol


----------



## Sus y

SFC01 said:


> Well thanks, but granny knickers have always done something for some reason haha


I say same about speedos  lol


----------



## SFC01

Sus y said:


> I say same about speedos  lol


those tighter ones are on order Susy, now you will have a good dream tonight !!


----------



## Sus y

SFC01 said:


> those tighter ones are on order Susy, now you will have a good dream tonight !!


You bet  lol.
:laugh:


----------



## IcedOver

I almost never have true "terror" nightmares; most dreams I'd call "nightmares" are ones where I'm failing at this or that (in other words, most dreams). Last night I had a classic nightmare. I was going to some house that I'm not familiar with in life, but knew in the dream I'd been to before, although it wasn't mine. I had a key, and went in one entrance, and it was someone's home. I knew that the entrance to the place I was going was reached by going through their place, so I uncomfortably walked past people in their living room and went up some steps and found another door. I went in, and it was a very fancy and well decorated house. Close to the doorway was an ultra-creepy life-sized statue of what looked like a mummified woman, although I knew internally it was just a statue. As I passed through another room, some similarly weird artwork was on a table, although I passed by because I guess I had been in it before. I went through to some back rooms, and encountered something that's the truly nightmarish part, which I won't relate.

After waking up from this at 5:00 a.m. and laying for over a half hour, I went back to sleep and had another weird dream. I was told by my manager and the owner of my company that they had a project in which someone had to pretend to be a German person and go on a talk show as a guest, I believe they said Jimmy Fallon. They were kind of blase about the project being completed, but I volunteered to do it. My manager said that I was a "kraut", even though I'm only one-quarter kraut. I asked what I was supposed to talk about, and they said the importance of obituaries or something to that effect. I practiced a German accent and was preparing myself to be on the talk show when I woke up.


----------



## mt moyt

I was going to meet an old friend who i hadnt seen in many years. he was living in China for some reason.
I had a hard time finding their building and when i got in, the first lift i got in i pressed the wrong button so i had to go back to the first floor.
The next lift was pitch black with no lights, and i hesitated before going in as i reasoned i could just use my phone light. But this lift started going down before i could press the 8th floor button. at B1, a fat guy with a ski mask got in, and i asked him why was he wearing that. he mumbled something, so i thought maybe he was harmless. Then he started looking at my phone and asking to see it. I said no.
The lift started going down again to B2. The fat guy thankfully got out without any trouble and i finally found the 8th floor button.
I got out and it was a common area for all the apartments on the 8th floor, with seats and tables scattered around. The overall colour was red brick with plants here and there. 
There were a whole bunch of people there who started greeting me. I mumbled hey to some to them, but didnt recognise anyone, before i found my friend. I forgot how to pronounce his name and stumbled over it, but just like in real life, that moment was glossed over. He asked when was the last time we met and i said many years ago in thailand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bipolar92

I can't really remember but I do notice lately almost all of my dreams involve the beach and being in the water. It's always the same looking beach too and many of these dreams take place at night time. I get a constant feeling within these dreams that I have to be somewhere or a feeling as if I am late for something. Many nights I have dreams about being back in high school. I'm always late for class, and trying to get through the hallways as quickly as possible and when I finally do get to class, an assignment that I had never completed was due that day. Thank gosh I'm not in high school anymore. I also have frequent dreams about an old friend of mine from childhood. Dreams about her are either she is in the distance waiting for me to talk to her or just passing by each other and looking for a second. In other dreams of her, we are talking and laughing together. I really miss her...


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

A not at all recent dream I had (at least a year ago, probably more) involved walking around (alone) what resembled the kind of vast hypermarket in France that I would have visited on holidays there in the past. Think I bought some food to eat immediatedly from a counter and spoke to a few people in the process. Then I was trying to get back to catch a ferry. I wanted to get the bus for tourists, but can't remember if I actually got on it or had to walk a long distance to the sea. There you could see one or two cross-channel ferries moving. It wasn't one of the hot sunny dreams I occasionally have, the weather seemed rather dark and gloomy. 

A much more recent dream also seemingly involved the French side of the (English) channel, but it was very different, more complex, disturbing. I think it began with a view of what could have been a car park under a cliff near a ferry port, but actually looked more like an industrial dock importing or exporting cars. Then I was in a car driving on the right (not left, as in Britain) to the coast. 

It was very windy there and there wasn't much expect a huge floating blue metal platform with a dangerous gap between the road and it. That surely couldn't have anything to do with ferries, goodness knows what it was. There were no ferries visible or anything at all that could be related to them. The people I was with (parents I suppose) had clearly been on holiday in France, but the discussion didn't entirely make sense because they also appeared to mention having been to Scotland recently, without naming it. It seemed their plan was to go to a pub nearby for a last meal before returning home but that didn't happen.

The wind really got up and I was getting pulled about all over the place, somehow ended up in a street nearby with some landscaped waterways. After desperately trying to avoid getting swept out to sea several times, I was stopped by a large sculptured wooden feature in the middle of the channel. I scrambled out of the water, and met a girl in a deep yellow coat who seemed to be French. Don't remember what happened, but I said thankyou for something and that was the end.

A third dream a while ago involved a Catholic holy well (of all things) outside what looked rather like the central union student building on my uni campus as it was when I was there (it has been extensively rebuilt now). Don't remember much else about it except that don't think I was a student there anymore and was just visiting. Think I lay down underneath the terrace (why?) and was worrying about getting the train home out of the city.


----------



## harrison

The last one I had that I actually remember was a few days ago. I was going to be put to sleep - literally. I think it was by an injection. These two huge guys were holding me down and I was scared ****less.

I know what it was about - I've been slightly concerned for a while now that I may have prostate cancer. (well, a bit more than slightly) Also we had to have our labrador put down a while ago too so there's that. Found out today that it's highly unlikely I have cancer, so I shouldn't be having any more of those dreams for a while. :um


----------



## riverbird

I had a dream the other night that my sister ordered a trampoline with a net around it (I wish she really had!) and the UPS delivery person who delivered it also came to make sure that my address was officially changed after moving. He was really aggressive about it. He wouldn't accept that I had done it months ago. So weird.


----------



## Taaylah

I came home from a restaurant and realized someone had stolen my phone. Somehow I knew who it was and called him to confront him, but he didn’t take me seriously. I decided to use black magic to get my phone back. I went to the local high school (that was huge and looked more like a college campus) and a friend showed me where the campus elevated railway was. I wasn’t wearing a school uniform, so I had to hide in the crowd as I got on the train to avoid getting kicked off. I got off at my stop and walked across a soccer field and over a hill. On the other side was the campus cemetery where the goth kids hung out. I walked into a tomb where they were smoking and asked to borrow their spell book. They agreed, and I called my dad to pick me up. I was talking to my dad on the phone, trying to describe exactly where on campus I was so he could pick me up. Neither of us were familiar with the place so we kept having to describe our surroundings to each other, and as I’d walk around to look for him and he drove around to find me we kept missing each other and he was starting to get mad.


----------



## IcedOver

I had two weird ones last night. I was walking along a suburban street that might have been my own, at night. A bunch of high school or college kids were milling around, even though this is a suburban street. I had on one of those rigid plastic masks that kids wear, and I knew it was of Beavis, of Beavis and Butt-head. People passing by imitated one or the other, and I think I started out imitating Butt-head, then I recalled I was Beavis, and put on his voice. I entered a drug store which was packed to the gills. Shortly after getting in, someone's dog, which had a terrifying, unreal, and horrific face, bit and locked onto my shin. Later on, or maybe it was just a shift in scenery, I was in my parents' garage, around the side of the car. The same dog was in the garage, and stuck his head around the edge of the car, ready to come for me. That may have been the end of it.

I had another later on in which I was in some house I didn't recognize. Vladimir Putin was on a couch and was forcefully feeding vodka to my parents' cat. I got super mad. I yelled at him something like "You better hope nothing happened to that cat! You piece of sh!t! Someone needs to kill you!" He walked toward me and was just smirking, and said "Who's going to do it? Are you?" I grabbed him very hard by both of his biceps and squeezed, and he just kept smirking, didn't put up much of a fight. Again, I think that was it.


----------



## Sus y

I dreamed I was reading a very pretty book, it had purple and pink pages among other pastels colors and it had gold chains and pedants to mark pages. Every color block had a beautiful and deep message to have a meaningful life, it was written in another language so I couldn't understand it all so the Indian master who wrote it was reading it to me although he was not exactly a person or nor a normal one and I was meditating on what it says while I was also thinking if I could write my own and pretty alike book, sadly I remember nothing of what the book says now that awaken (maybe it said the lottery winning numbers lol). Then I saw nearby there was a distracting cellphone and I opened Instagram and saw the pics of someone I was kind of stalking lol this person's pics were really odd but nice and I was happy to see them, one was them curled, sleeping in the roof of a car. It was an intense, repetitive dream too, had a part of me doing or trying to do certain tasks (like trying to make my own book), at the same time it was exciting and peaceful at moments. 

Anyone want me to stalk them on Instagram?


----------



## 0589471

Sus y said:


> I dreamed I was reading a very pretty book, it had purple and pink pages among other pastels colors and it had gold chains and pedants to mark pages. Every color block had a beautiful and deep message to have a meaningful life, it was written in another language so I couldn't understand it all so the Indian master who wrote it was reading it to me although he was not exactly a person or nor a normal one and I was meditating on what it says while I was also thinking if I could write my own and pretty alike book, sadly I remember nothing of what the book says now that awaken (maybe it said the lottery winning numbers lol). Then I saw nearby there was a distracting cellphone and I opened Instagram and saw the pics of someone I was kind of stalking lol this person's pics were really odd but nice and I was happy to see them, one was them curled, sleeping in the roof of a car. It was an intense, repetitive dream too, had a part of me doing or trying to do certain tasks (like trying to make my own book), at the same time it was exciting and peaceful at moments.
> 
> Anyone want me to stalk them on Instagram?


awww that's so sweet!! I wish I had dreams like that, sounds very peaceful  You're such a sweetheart you would have dreams to match


----------



## 0Kelly0

I don't remember my dreams. And even if I do remember them they always turn out to be some kind of nightmare.


----------



## tehuti88

Yesterday, a weird nap dream where Dad and I were in the living room in the evening/night and this _gi...gan...tic_ cellar spider was pestering me.









https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-3366f1464b3add7b1e2d43d7501ff04f-c

I mean this thing was HUGE. Its body was bigger than a large potato, and about the same shape. Cellar spiders are very leggy so that meant it was even bigger. I figured it was female because it was so big. We tend to get lots of cellar spiders, especially in the bathroom, where they just kind of hang out in inconvenient places over the tub or sink and I leave them alone unless they get in the way, when I gently nudge them along and they scurry off. Not that long ago one fell in bathwater that was draining and I had to hurry to rescue it. So they're vaguely annoying but not a real bother and I like to acknowledge new ones whenever they show up. Some of them are quite big, just not as big as this monstrosity in my dream.

Anyway, since I'm usually so kind to the cellar spiders, I couldn't understand why this one in the dream was being so mean. It kept scurrying at my leg and wrapping itself around it and trying to bite me; it had these big...ahm, what are those things? The mouthpiece thingies that look like pincers. I was thinking of pedipalps for a moment but no, I don't think it was pedipalps, it was actual spider jaws. Anyway, it--she--kept trying to bite me. Even if she succeeded, it wasn't particularly painful yet, it just felt like this uncomfortable pressure on me. I kept pushing her off and hurrying away but she kept coming back and it was getting alarming.

I had a vague memory of dealing with a somewhat smaller (though still abnormally huge) cellar spider recently, I think it was male, and it hadn't pestered me like this one! I was so confused. I think Dad was trying to catch/scare away the spider too but we weren't doing too well. The spider affixed itself to me again and again I shoved it off. It scurried under the couch and things settled down for a bit. My mother then came home and Dad and I both told her about the huge spider and how it had gone under the couch; Dad moved the corner of the couch, the end I usually sit on, and I think the spider came hurrying back out, and we were like, "See?--there she is!" to Ma. I can't remember what we were going to do, though.

Then I had another nap later in the evening; in this dream it was nighttime and I was sitting at my laptop on the couch, trying to watch an episode of _Law & Order_, like I was planning to do in reality.









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_U-_MB3ct83I/S-3aOk0BH8I/AAAAAAAAFV8/0-ZuOlXAyvM/s1600/lawandorder.jpg

My dad was sitting on his end of the couch, reading some papers; he suddenly said aloud something like, "These forms?--they screwed us over." (I think he was talking to my mother, sitting in her chair, though I don't remember seeing her.) I felt some alarm; I suspected it had something to do with a tax refund or something and I worried that we wouldn't have money, and I thought this would put him in a bad mood and he'd take that out on me.

Suddenly, Dad stood up, took my laptop, and moved it from its desk to sit where he'd just been sitting. He then took my kneading blanket, unfolded it, and spread it over my laptop desk. He then sat down on the footstool (I guess he was going to use my desk to write on), and blocked my view of the TV. My confusion grew into irritation and I got up from the couch and went to sit down on the floor near the TV just so I could watch my show; I suspected he was doing this on purpose to annoy me. I was trying hard to focus on the show, but I think Dad was talking now about whatever was on the forms, and even when I could hear what the characters were saying, I couldn't understand or follow the plot at all, and I was growing increasingly frustrated.

When I awoke I think it was in fact an episode of _NCIS_ (maybe the one where McGee gets all excited about jetpacks?--because I seem to think he was the one blithering on TV when I was having trouble understanding what was going on) that was on, thus explaining why I couldn't follow the plot of _Law & Order_. I briefly described the dream to my dad (who was sitting on his end of the couch) and he laughed and said it was "weird." I then actually did watch _Law & Order_.

I think this might have been mildly influenced by me having trouble following an episode of _L&O_ earlier this week, I believe (it was a crossover with _Special Victims Unit_, so it was like I missed half the plot), and also I had seen my dad looking at some papers/forms (earlier the same day as the dream?) and I'd wondered what they were.

I have more from today, but will post this now. (Not proofed.)


----------



## tehuti88

Today while napping I had an oddly pleasant mini-dream involving a picture I came across of a bathroom online, probably a Google image search. It seemed very tiny, narrow and like the ceiling was very low, plus the ceiling came to a point like it was in an attic. It was painted white (cold white, which I usually dislike) but largely in shadow so wasn't glaring; there was some light nearer the front and left, I think. I can't remember if there was a tiny window at the far end or not (view was looking directly into the bathroom and it was longer from front to back, narrow from side to side) but if there was, no light was coming in, maybe it was shuttered/covered. The bathtub was to the right and the ceiling sloped down toward it so one would have to be careful getting out so they wouldn't hit their head--seemed a bit inconvenient, but anyway. The tub was also sunken into the floor. I didn't notice it as much at first, but a sink was on the left; it wasn't sunken in, so was higher than the tub (when I think about it, this means the ceiling must have sloped down on the right side more) and was lit better; all I really recall is it had a long, curving, silver faucet, and I think the sink/sink stand was white, but I couldn't see the sink bowl or handles. I didn't pay attention to any other furnishings, for example, I don't recall seeing a toilet, though it might have been on the other side of the sink. I assume the far end of the room and some other space was taken up with small shelves for typical bathroom things but again, I didn't notice.

What I noticed most was that there was _sand_ all over the floor, probably also some polished rocks.









https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1uNyo...n-Balcony-Wallpaper-tapety-3d.jpg_640x640.jpg
_(This is nowhere near like what I dreamed but I thought I'd include it anyway, I will never find a representative image for this, times like this I wish I knew how to generic-Photoshop.)_

I think the sand was also in the bottom of the tub. I was amazed by this and thought it was such a great idea. Though when I pondered it longer, I wondered how one drained the tub without clogging it? I figured they must have some way. I admired the picture and added it to my Pinterest.

At some later point, I took another look at the photo and I think this is when I saw the sink, then at the very top of the image I noticed what looked like the edge of a roof with moss on it, like an outside view, and I realized it was like a cross-section. I hadn't noticed that before. Then instead of just this sliver of mossy roof, I saw this whole section of outside, and it was green and like a small clearing in the woods on an overcast day, and there might have been a red truck or something nearby, which ruined the shot a little bit for me; I knew this was what the property outside the bathroom looked like. So perhaps this entire house was kind of sunken into the ground. I wondered if all of this showed up in the pic I'd posted on Pinterest?--because I didn't recall it. :/ But _then_ these were two different pictures, an outside one of the grassy lawn/woods/truck, and the inside one of the bathroom; I hoped I hadn't posted both on Pinterest since I didn't care for the outside shot, so I went to my Pinterest and looked at it again. I was relieved to see that I'd pinned only the bathroom shot, though one would be led to both photos if they clicked on it.

It was interesting to me, when I awoke, just how vivid the scene of the bathroom had been, and how much I'd liked it, despite it not really being something I think I'd care for IRL...except that the sloping ceiling, and the sand/rocks on the floor, were really nice touches.

...

Another "dream" I had was mostly me mulling over a story scenario, though there were a few random dream images (now hazy) tossed in. For some reason I got to thinking about my character Det. Max Kristeva and a short relationship/fling he would have with a random character. I toyed with the idea of him meeting a non-binary or gender-fluid character who would probably be reporting a missing person, probably a missing ex, and during the investigation the two would briefly get involved, nothing really serious. I was trying to imagine how I'd portray this character, who I imagine was physically male at birth.

At some point this story-mulling became more dreamlike and there was a scene involving a sort of clifflike rock formation at the edge of a lake, it looked kind of like the shore of Long Lake as I dimly recall it, green and pretty and lots of trees; first this dark rocklike projection was all pitted and looked kind of like dirt/earth and wasn't that tall (my view was of standing atop it and looking over the edge, down at the lake, trees closer to my left and open space leading to the water on my right), but then when I imagined somebody having to descend it to get into the water, it seemed a lot higher and riskier like a cliff. It was weird and lumpy and hard to describe and I kind of thought of some videos I've seen on Reddit of people jumping or falling off cliffs toward the water and usually ending up dead. I can't recall what this had to do with the plot.

Then I imagined Kristeva and maybe this non-binary person in a sort of tattoo parlor or something, kind of dark and hazy but with bright shafts of sunlight peeking in here and there, and they were near the back door or back area or something and I think there was some stained glass somewhere...it was cluttered and musty but had a certain charm to it, almost like an antique shop. I'm not sure if this was a place Kristeva was searching for the missing party, or if he just met the other character here to discuss the case. There might have been a bit more but I can't recall well, though there were a few typically smutty imaginings which I won't go into here. :/

My motivation in such a scene was to better illustrate that Kristeva is pansexual, as opposed to bisexual like his peers assume he is. (Not that they'd understand the difference and not that he'd care since he doesn't label himself as anything, it was more for story purposes.)









https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61urV6E5OIL._UX522_.jpg
_(This is not the original image I was going to post but hurr-durr-durr-durr.)_

Kristeva has had sexual and romantic relationships with men, women, and at least one transperson that I know of. I thought him being attracted to somebody who identifies as non-binary or gender fluid might drive the point home even more clearly. I don't outright throw the idea away but I'm leaning toward not writing such a thing any time soon since, while I understand the concepts of cisgender and transgender, things like non-binary etc. still kind of elude me, and I don't want to write a character completely wrong. In addition to those I went browsing about agender and gender-neutral people a little while back as I wondered if those terms might apply to me because reasons, but none of it sounded quite right and left me more confused than anything, so that was as far as I got in exploring gender identity. I guess I understand sexual orientation better than I understand this. :/

So that's pretty much that. Not proofed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I forgot most of the first part of the dream but at one point I think I was watching someone hit on some mermaids in India one had red hair and it was in some kind of strange temple place and Chris and Janine from IAMX were there in parts of it. I feel like I'm missing some interesting parts here though with weird mechanical stuff and lots of travelling as well but oh well.

And then I walked past this church near where I live and through the alleyway next to it which fused with another allyway inside my dream that comes out nearer to where I live and about 3/4 of the way through I suddenly realised it was night time and maybe I should be more anxious/aware while walking through there alone because before I hadn't been thinking about it and then just as I started feeling uncomfortable someone appeared but it was just a young guy in his late teens wearing the same t-shirt as me it has this art work on (I actually own one with a design like this):

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c2/d1/a5/c2d1a5c3caaf51b779205104a8cf085b.jpg

and for some reason he was barefoot and walking a small brown furred fluffy dog. Then when we got closer he smiled at me when he saw we were wearing the same t-shirt, which made me feel relaxed for some reason. Then after getting out of the ally I saw a couple of other people around wearing the t-shirt and wondered about that.

Then I opened the front door into my house only it had been turned into some kind of shopping arcade kind of thing (like a thin corridoor with shops,) and there was a cafe with chairs outside and @truant was there and she said something about being too anxious to buy shoes. Only it was more interesting than that and I think there were more details but I forgot since that happened just before I woke up... But definitely something about not being able to buy shoes for some reason.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> Then I opened the front door into my house only it had been turned into some kind of shopping arcade kind of thing (like a thin corridoor with shops,) and there was a cafe with chairs outside and @truant was there and she said something about being too anxious to buy shoes. Only it was more interesting than that and I think there were more details but I forgot since that happened just before I woke up... But definitely something about not being able to buy shoes for some reason.


This amuses me because I complain about not being able to wear nice shoes to my friend all the time. My feet are just too big. I scroll through page after page of shoes and pine. I can't wait until everything is print on demand.

I think you were in one of my dreams a few weeks ago but I couldn't remember any of the details so I never wrote it down. I think it involved urban exploration. Quite a few of my dreams take place in abandoned/decayed buildings.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> This amuses me because I complain about not being able to wear nice shoes to my friend all the time. My feet are just too big. I scroll through page after page of shoes and pine. I can't wait until everything is print on demand.
> 
> I think you were in one of my dreams a few weeks ago but I couldn't remember any of the details so I never wrote it down. I think it involved urban exploration. Quite a few of my dreams take place in abandoned/decayed buildings.


it would be cool if you could more easily/cheaply print armour stuff like that.

Also urban exploration is cool, I sometimes look at photos or watch videos about that kind of thing because I like abandoned buildings and ruins a lot. Especially like abandoned hospitals and industrial stuff like powerplants.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> it would be cool if you could more easily/cheaply print armour stuff like that.
> 
> Also urban exploration is cool, I sometimes look at photos or watch videos about that kind of thing because I like abandoned buildings and ruins a lot. Especially like abandoned hospitals and industrial stuff like powerplants.


Yeah, I really like urban exploration, though more in theory than practice since I never leave the house anymore. I did a bit when I was younger and had friends, but we lived in the country so it was mostly abandoned farmhouses, barns, silos, etc. I've seen a few videos and love looking at the photos from those places.


----------



## sad1231234

Gee i dont remember, something really wierd/trippy thats for sure lol


----------



## AffinityWing

I was with my grandmother on my dad's side, staying with her at her village, when it was storming really badly. There was a flood that was getting only worse and we were trying to get on top of the roof in a hurry, though it was freezing cold.


----------



## Chevy396

I had a girlfriend who popped out this tiny little premature baby when I didn't even know she was pregnant. Soon after the shock of that, I found out it wasn't mine.

Now that I wrote it out I see very well what experience it was based on.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I saw a big green lizard on the bathroom wall, and I didn't want to tell anyone in case they killed it, but I was too scared to pick it up and put it outside. I think it's because of a photo of a spider I saw, which is why I thought someone would kill it.


----------



## Citarean

I had a dream I was going camping in America but ended up driving around Ireland instead for some reason, then decided to return home =P


----------



## Wren611

This morning I dreamt that I took my younger brother to the show I went to last night, only it wasn't the show I went to last night but the performers were the same.

Also my younger brother was a toddler, instead of 27. He sat on my shoulders and the performers thought he was cute so came over to say hello.

Then I woke up.

A dream I had the other morning was time travel based. I'd gone to an airport with my mum, and we travelled back to 1993. Everything was the same except the year. And then I came home and watched a pornography documentary, which displayed many long, male parts.

No idea what either of those were meant to be about.


----------



## Sus y

Wren611 said:


> This morning I dreamt that I took my younger brother to the show I went to last night, only it wasn't the show I went to last night but the performers were the same.
> 
> Also my younger brother was a toddler, instead of 27. He sat on my shoulders and the performers thought he was cute so came over to say hello.
> 
> Then I woke up.
> 
> A dream I had the other morning was time travel based. I'd gone to an airport with my mum, and we travelled back to 1993. Everything was the same except the year. And then I came home and watched a pornography documentary, which displayed many long, male parts.
> 
> No idea what either of those were meant to be about.


Very interesting, maybe you should check if that year or when your bro was a baby something happened to you that your you know wanted to you be aware of.


----------



## Sus y

I dreamed I was traveling, while I stopped to go to the restroom found a stray hungry furry mom and all her puppies, they were about 9 or so, a lot, some mix between OlD English Sheepdog and Lagotto Romagnolo, they were dirty white and caramel/brown (maybe the dirty white was because they were stray) and they all came with me and I give them food and they become my new traveling friends.


----------



## Wren611

Sus y said:


> Very interesting, maybe you should check if that year or when your bro was a baby something happened to you that your you know wanted to you be aware of.


The only significant things that happened that year were I moved house and one of my grandads died. He visited us in our new home only the one time before he died, and he brought with him a small tree from his garden that he planted in ours. My dad was pressured by our neighbours to have it cut down last year which really upset me because it was always "grandad's tree". But late last year I found saplings of the tree, which are growing nicely still, and I've been taking photos of them for the past few weeks while their leaves have been growing.

Perhaps that's why. The year has probably been on my mind lately.


----------



## Sus y

Wren611 said:


> The only significant things that happened that year were I moved house and one of my grandads died. He visited us in our new home only the one time before he died, and he brought with him a small tree from his garden that he planted in ours. My dad was pressured by our neighbours to have it cut down last year which really upset me because it was always "grandad's tree". But late last year I found saplings of the tree, which are growing nicely still, and I've been taking photos of them for the past few weeks while their leaves have been growing.
> 
> Perhaps that's why. The year has probably been on my mind lately.


I get you, our minds can be tricky and that's sometimes why we have such kind of dreams. I hear one story of a therapist which client was seeking help because was having issues with being fat, you know, the emotional aspects and frustration of not been able to lose weight despite doing everything possible, she had like 10 kg more (to tell a number, I don't remember exactly) she could get more weight, loss it but never pass the line of those extra 10, she had done medical checks, diet, exercises etc, despite some people have a line (or so to say) from which they'll hardly go down (especially if they were fat for a long period) the therapist started to work around the number 10 and then found out she has lost one of her twins kids long ago, the kid was 10 kgs when died and she was carrying the guilty in her conciousness, feeling like having an extra heavy bag in life that she didn't wanted to let go because it would mean to accept her kid was gone as well. I know it sounds like a weird thing, but he then focused the therapy on her feelings about the kid and she slowly started to lose the weight along with dieting, of course, it was not magic :b


----------



## twistix

I missed science class and had to go for after school lessons. I woke up in the middle of trying to solve some complicated equations. Stressful dream >,<


----------



## unemployment simulator

I can't remember specifically what it was but whenever I have something important to do the next day my dreams always feature something which makes me panic in the dream or like I am constantly aware of the stuff I need to do the next day and it seeps into the dreamstate. its a bit annoying really, I wake up several times in the night stressed out.


----------



## Daxi004

I finally got to kiss a crush thats been haunting my head for several years and then showed him the door...


----------



## Rebootplease

anhelou said:


> I finally got to kiss a crush thats been haunting my head for several years and then showed him the door...


.

What was wrong with the door? (Hardeyharhar)

I dont remember my dreams much any more but I miss the reeeally goood ones.
No need 4 details there.


----------



## Solomoon

Thought I'd try and dream, or remember my dreams, by focusing on doing so before going to sleep. I dreamed but it was a crap dream as usual. Stuck in a class room again. Leia was the teacher. Not sure what our problem was but we didn't get along. Then I was in some subject that had us on computers. Han was telling us not to drink some weird goo stuff. So of course I drank it. Maybe that was inspired by Luke drinking the alien milk in The Last Jedi. I'm not sure if it was milk though... at any rate, it's kind of odd. I used to have positive dreams if it was about a character or celebrity I liked.


----------



## Rebootplease

A baby was climbing up where is wasnt supposed to and i caught it as it jumped off. It looked sick and had a bandage on its head.


----------



## yigit

Last night in my dream, I was driving with my sister's car and there was a truck whic stopped on the road and we stopped behind it....then the truck moved back and our car turned over... my sister was crying


----------



## Lohikaarme

There was an old sailor who wore an eyepatch and lived in a refurbished lighthouse with his young blond pregnant wife. He had long abandoned his dreams of going out to sea for adventures again after some time of having to stay at home in order to start a family. Something always seemed to be troubling him however and his wife picked up on that and as a result, became troubled as well. One day a mysterious girl called Mabel arrived at the lighthouse, who claimed to hold the answers to what the sailor was seeking and _possibly_ manipulated him into following her to her "home kingdom"--the details aren't clear. Anyway, not too long after the sailor sunk under the waves, and found himself in an underwater kingdom/society occupied by giant squids. His eyes were glinting with determination, eager to solve what had been plaguing him for years. Long story short the "audience"/I as an outside observer discovered the sailor wasn't who "we" originally thought he was and was, in fact, the sailor's twin brother masquerading as him all along, because his older brother had died in this timeline and just so he wouldn't let his wife become a widow started posing as him to spare her the grief and struck a deal with the Squid King to offer up his alternate timeline!self where he himself hadn't died (it's complicated, k...?), abandoned his life there so he could travel over to his dead bro's reality, but the transfer made him lose some of his memories and for that reason couldn't remember exactly what he was looking for, just that he was looking for someone to reunite with. He felt like his time was at an end and made a deal with the Squids one last time so he could trade himself with his brother in the single reality that he was both young and alive, and after that ceased to exist. The next day the "original" husband washed up on the shore Little Mermaid style, the wife spotted him from the window above the sink and rushed to him--the dream stopped there so I have no idea what their exchange was.

:lol


----------



## Greys0n

I rode in a hot air balloon but then appeared my ex and spoiled all the dream


----------



## funnynihilist

I was back in high school taking this extremely tedious test and an announcement came on that there was an active shooter in the area.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All I remember was my sister had a son instead of a daughter and he wrote something on a piece of paper and there was one part where he talked about killing but I can't remember if it was a joke or not. At least in the dream, I thought it was a joke. I read the words that were on the paper out loud. My sister and brother in law laughed but later on, I remember us all in the car and they were quiet. I assume I was driving because I kept looking back at them and they looked obviously worried. :stu

Also, the fact I kept looking back while I was driving was very irresponsible. Lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Something like this -


----------



## aquariusrising

Some strange..but I remember Meryl Streep was in it for some reason and I kept seeing her birthday was July 6. (Maybe because it just was May 6). I guess because there have been two of her movies on tv recently?! I’m not a fan. 

Something with my old English teacher bring a cow...because she hated me at school. This was like 10 years ago..I sleep talked about her and my mother heard. Argh..


----------



## tehuti88

From yesterday, just remember a bit with my Little Guy suddenly standing in front of me (I might have wondered where Sassy was) and I petted him and he purred and I was so happy he wasn't sick anymore and could breathe well...I think I realized right before the dream ended that oh, he isn't here anymore and hasn't been in quite a long time...it was an odd feeling, like I'd really forgotten and he was really here but then he wasn't. I didn't feel terribly sad in the dream or immediately after, in fact I found it rather comforting that he's still in my dreams.

Later I mentioned to my mother that I'd had a dream about Coz and she said she'd had one, too; she said maybe he was "talking" to us.

I miss my Little Guy. :crying:


----------



## vela

It involved Minecraft and murder. (I didn't kill anyone!) It was so weird!


----------



## ScorchedEarth

A couple came over on some pretext I can't remember, but at the end, they predictably (in the dream) popped the question - could we maybe watch my super-rare edition of [some Disney/Pixar/Dreamworks] animated film I have on some retired format, that has the deleted scenes not seen anywhere else? I reluctantly complied. I had false memories of having done that before, but for another film (Shrek).

From last night: I was playing a game, possibly my own, possibly made by someone else, that would have been a cutesy 16-bit affair about an archeologist who goes around digging up treasures. But as a twist, she would get trapped and die in a traumatizing ending to the game (which I didn't see but I knew was coming).

After that, probably in a separate dream, I went to the fridge, pulled out a suspiciously beat-up carton of orange juice, drank some, saw weird particles, and up floats a disgusting potato fry that had clearly been in there for a while judging by the color.


----------



## ACS63

I had a nightmare that the people at the end of the roll (including me) in school had to stand up and read something out loud in front of the class while also having to answer to their name. About 6 people stood up and I didn’t. The teacher said, “Well I guess (me) is away.” My friends were all like, “no she’s right here.” Then I started to cry and I woke up. I know it seems really stupid but it was scary to me.


----------



## tehuti88

The other day I dreamed it was nighttime and I went onto the front porch for some reason, and there was a black cat lurking about, kind of shyly peeking out from behind the bush; I believe it was female and I kept trying to coax her out so I could pet her, though she was leery. Her hair might have been a bit longer than usual. I sat on the porch step and kept trying to tempt her near. There was no cat food on the porch and I felt bad and kept promising her I'd bring some out the next time I came out, but I couldn't do that now without scaring her off. She kept shrinking back behind the bush though I might have lured her out enough to pet her a bit. She didn't seem to like being touched though she wasn't mean about it, just kind of standoffish.

The night before this dream I'd been thinking about Coz, and also Morty and Lee and Pepper (black cats), and crying a little. :crying: I had a dream about Coz a bit previously (he's been dead almost two years now); Lee was killed and Morty went missing in late 2013, and Pepper died in 2001, so I wondered if this was them communicating somehow.

*****

It seemed to be nighttime, though it must have been early afternoon because I think I was getting ready to go grocery shopping with my mother. For some reason she'd brought me a few vintage Eighties toys and I was excited to look at them. The only one I clearly remember was a Fluppy Dog. IRL long ago, I had a Fluppy Dog toy, named Fanci Flup.









_(Pink dog second from the left is Fanci.)_

I was thrilled to get another Fluppy Dog toy, but quickly grew puzzled by its appearance. At first, it seemed to have a yellow/orange color theme (I think I might have seen a cartoon image of it on the box, which was cardboard with a plastic front shaped around the dog), though this changed later. Its name was Tacoma; weird. :/ (The Fluppy Dog toys, which I believe were different from those in the cartoon, were originally named Cuddle, Fanci, Shy, Silly, Cool, and Brave.) I turned the box around to read the text on the back, which told about the character. There was something about horses so I think this dog had a Western or horseriding theme. I turned the box around to again look at the dog and noticed now that instead of a stuffed toy with yarn for fur, it had a hard plastic body (solid medium blue in color), and the head was more detailed but plastic as well; not a stuffed toy at all. Also smaller than the original Fluppy Dogs. I was confused by this and could only conclude that the toy makers had changed the design at some point, though I had no idea why. This wasn't anywhere near as delightful as the original version.

I went to Ma, who might have been in the living room, to tell her about the design change. "I had a Fluppy Dog when I was little," I reminded her in case she forgot, "named Fanci Flup, she was pink and looked a lot different from this. She was stuffed. It's all made out of plastic now. I guess later editions of the toy were designed this way, I wonder why?" But she hardly seemed to be listening so I went back to my room and started hurrying to get ready to go shopping since I'd dawdled enough already. This is where it distinctly seemed like nighttime since my light was on. I set the toy on my bed and reached for my clothes and that was when I woke up from my nap on the couch.

It was in fact time to get ready to go shopping; I went to my room and stood in the same place I'd just been standing in in the dream, looked at my bed where the toy had just been, and felt this distinct sense of sadness that the dream hadn't been real, though I'm unsure why.

The Eighties movie _Big_ was on TV while I was napping; in the plot, Tom Hanks's character goes to work for a toy company or something. I asked my mother if they'd mentioned Fluppy Dogs but she didn't remember; they probably didn't, though the movie might have influenced the dream.


----------



## tehuti88

From my couch naps today...

I was attending college, though this dream didn't quite stress me out like other back-to-school dreams do. The walls and rooms and hallways were all white with brown wood edging(?). I went into one room (can't really call them classes since teaching wasn't going on, no teachers seemed to be present and it was more about studying, but I might call them that anyway) where I think all the other students were male. Younger, though I probably was too. There were long tables with chairs at them, maybe also some solitary desks, nothing in any sense of order, just placed where there was room. I was sitting at the right end of a table facing some windows (seats on both sides), but I had to leave for a moment to do something, so I left my books and papers on the corner of the table to hold my spot. When I returned, however, another guy had taken my seat, and my stuff was gone. 

I meekly asked around for where my stuff had been put and it was pointed out to me (can't recall where but I did retrieve my belongings somehow); that was the only time I talked/someone responded in the dream. The rest of that table was full, so I couldn't sit there. I looked around and most of the seats in the room were now taken, and what few seats were still open, I sensed were being held for others who hadn't arrived yet; I think there was actually a "Reserved" sign on one. (I was going to say, after my stuff had been removed, that I guessed we weren't allowed to reserve seats, but apparently it was allowed, just not for me!) I really wanted to stay there, but there was no room for me anymore. So I picked up my books and papers and sadly left to find someplace else to study.

I went wandering the hallways. There was one room I knew of that had two means of entry--a narrow set of wooden steps (a more golden shade than the edging along the walls and corners) which went steeply up in this closed-in stairwell and turned sharply around a corner (I seemed to have a view downward over this and could see all of it), or this weird tiny trapdoor-like thing in the ceiling/floor (depending on your location); it too was made of wood, but might have been painted black at some point. I VERY briefly thought of using this teeny door since the steps scared me, but looking at it, I realized there was no way in hell I could ever fit through it; it was big enough for like maybe only my lower legs. At one point it even seemed to be only half of a door. I think there was a guy nearby who had somehow successfully gotten through this door, though, and he wasn't a tiny/skinny guy either, so that was impressive; maybe he could contort himself or something. Maybe I managed to use the narrow steps, though I'm not sure, I might have just gone to some other room without such difficult means of entrance.

In one out-of-order part there was this sort of closetlike niche, maybe with plywood walls, and it was shadowy inside; I think there was a flimsy wooden ladder against/built into the back wall, just going straight up, not the type of ladder you lean against something. There was some graffiti or penciled notes on the wall by this "ladder." A voiceover, maybe the guy on _Mysteries At The Museum_ (which was on as I napped), was talking about a man, maybe a newspaper guy, who had all these people demanding that he give them political offices, but I think maybe he didn't have such a power, and he felt very put upon.

I found another study room, smaller than the last, and I don't think it had windows so it wasn't as desirable as before. There were only several people here and they were all girls. One might have been a nerdy Asian girl with glasses. Just as the guys had been doing, they were studying or doing homework. The walls were white with that brown wood edging just as before, but it might have been carpeted in here, and there was a TV playing, and even though there was less space, there were LOTS of available seats. What's more, it looked like all the seats here were cushioned--there was a big regular couch, a couch that was kind of more special (maybe L shaped or a sectional?), some easy chairs/recliners, and I think all of them were upholstered with this thick, shiny, silvery-grayish-blue plush. (Plush like the fur on a stuffed toy.) Very very nice. I hesitated to stop here however, because I kind of wanted a hard desk/table to write on--I even recall mentally pretending to sit on a couch/lounger, then at a desk, with my papers in front of me, to see if it would make much difference--but decided that I was unlikely to find a more hospitable place than this, plus it would probably be a lot more comfortable. That soft plush looked so inviting. Plus there was that TV, and I felt more at ease with the female students than with the male ones.

I entered the room and glanced around. None of the girls noticed or paid any attention to me; I kind of wanted them to welcome me in, but none did. They didn't reject me either, though. I stood there a moment trying to decide where to sit since there were so many options, unlike before; I considered the L-shaped(?) couch to my right (the main part of the room was ahead of me and I was closer to the left wall), which I think had some throws/blankets tossed over it, but wasn't sure how well I'd do with my feet up on it (I didn't want to get it dirty), so I decided on one of the easy chairs near it. It had arms and looked too small and narrow for me to fit on it, but I did.

As soon as I sat down, however, I realized that I was missing my pencil. ;_; With a sigh I got back up to head back to the first class and see if it was still there, since I couldn't think of anywhere else it would be; I really didn't want to return there but had no choice. I can't remember if I left my stuff behind as I had the last time or if I took it with me, though I didn't have much fear of losing my seat again. That was when I woke up and figured that since this is the first time in a while that I've had a semi-memorable dream about an unknown location, I should take note of it.

The layout of this place vaguely reminded me of my old college with its upstairs and downstairs, though my college IRL had a lot more windows. Even though everyone in the dream ignored me (except for when I asked about the location of my books/papers), I notice a distinct difference between the two classes, the larger, utilitarian, all-male class with no seats left, and the smaller, more comfortable, all-female class with plenty of seats. Exactly what this is referring to, I'm not sure; maybe it's related to my Internet relations with men and women. (In general, though not always, men have been a lot more hostile and unaccepting of me. Please note, however, that I didn't get a sense of hostility or even intentional rejection from anyone in the dream, I just felt like I didn't belong among the guys.) Also, my stuff being moved and my seat being taken reminds me of when my uncle's girlfriend did that to me IRL long ago at a Christmas gathering; except she just dumped my stuff on the floor. When I tried to tell her she'd taken my seat, she just ignored me.

I did a little art to kind of get the layout of the women's room. (I didn't know Paint would shrink it this much. :/ Looks like a Mondrian...)









_(Room might not have been this big in relation to the furniture. Black rectangle is approx. location of the entryway and/or where I was standing. Red is the chair I sat in, though it was turned like 45 degrees toward the couch. Blue is the L-shaped(?) couch/sectional; pink is where the TV might have been located. (It seemed like there was an area set back/indented in this wall but I'm not sure.) Yellow is where the regular couch might have been located. There were other seats not depicted here because I don't remember them as clearly. I remember there being a girl or two on the regular couch, maybe a girl or two in other seats; my chair and the L-shaped(?) couch seemed to be empty.)_

I have another dream to take note of, but have to log off right now so will share it later. It's a tad gross anyway.

(Not proofed.)


----------



## 0589471

weird one. my ex suddenly became this super socially active playboy with tons of girls following him and I died a little more inside.


----------



## Chevy396

I just woke up from being trapped in a Walmart by crazy Mormons backed by Trump. It was pretty crazy and a close call getting out.


----------



## Taaylah

My molars were cracking in half and falling out. I fell asleep watching tv without brushing my teeth irl so I dreamed about that lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Taaylah said:


> My molars were cracking in half and falling out. I fell asleep watching tv without brushing my teeth irl so I dreamed about that lol.


Oh man I hate those dreams, so disturbing.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I have another dream to take note of, but have to log off right now so will share it later. It's a tad gross anyway.


All righty, the other dream I had yesterday and it's a bit gross.

I think I was sitting on the couch and I looked at my right arm and realized I had this really LONG, curly/kinky, light brown hair all along it. It basically had the texture/appearance of...pubic hair...but a lot longer. Seemed kind of dirty too, like it needed to be washed. uke I ran my hand down my arm and gathered as much of this disgusting hair as I could into a sort of bundle and stared at it in shock. How had I not noticed this before?? How would I get rid of it? I seriously considered shaving my arms.

Feeling disgusted, for a while I sat there and rubbed-rubbed-rubbed my arm, trying to distract myself, maybe watching TV; eventually I looked down at my arm again and was surprised to see that it looked terribly dirty now, with what seemed like dark brown, fine/crumbly soil all over it. Hard to describe the texture but it was very soft and fine but also gathered in some clumps...some of it dusting the arm and some of it stuck together in fuzzy bunches...maybe kind of like the lint you find gathered in a dryer filter? Been ages since I've seen one of those. Anyway, I reached for the bigger clumps of this dirt stuff and started picking it off, then rubbed off the dusting of "soil," and...found that my arm was smooth and hairless now! :O This dirt was in fact the remains of the hair, which I must have rubbed into dust!

I excitedly told my mother about this, showing her my smooth arm; I held up my left arm, prepared to do the same to it, only saw that there wasn't much hair on it at all. Nothing like what my right arm had looked like. This confused me. There was still a bit of "dirt" on my right arm, so I worked on rubbing that off, maybe while showing my mother. I was thrilled to realize this disgusting hair was so easy to remove.

I ended up having a couple of small nap dreams today as well but haven't the time to type them up, go figure. Maybe later. (Not proofed.)


----------



## Noraborealis

This was a completely weird inception type scenario:

My brother was telling me his dream about dreaming of being in the grass, dreaming about being in the grass, dreaming about being in the grass and BEES :blank


----------



## tehuti88

Small nap dream snippet from yesterday. This is a tad gross, so, spoilers. Not proofed.


* *





I was urinating...I need to explain that I don't pee like normal women anymore. I have to stand up and insert a catheter into a hole (stoma) in my belly and let the urine out that way, since I have no bladder. When at home I do this into a measuring bowl rather than the toilet, so I can keep track of roughly how much I'm putting out and the urine color/clarity, since dark mucusy urine can be a sign of a kidney infection, and I've already had one of those, so I'd rather catch the next one early. Anyway. In the dream, I was urinating into a bowl in the bathroom like usual...but instead of the pale urine with a few bits of mucus in it, it was VERY dark, I mean practically brown, and seemed to have lots of slimy and chunky mucus swirling in it. I haven't had urine like that since back when I had a bladder and would deliberately dehydrate myself (I had interstitial cystitis--my bladder wouldn't stretch and so would fill up VERY quickly--so that was the only way I could make it slightly tolerable, was drink as little as possible), and after I'd taken a long hot bath, I'd pee and I'd let out only a little bit and it would be quite dark and concentrated. I drink just about normally now, and I try hard to minimize mucus because it can make my stoma leak worse than it already does, so this was confusing and made no sense. Did I have an infection?

As I urinated, the bowl's contents swirled around in like concentric circles and then the color changed so it wasn't quite as dark, and the mucus seemed to thin as well. I think it might have started to look relatively normal and clear aside from still being darker than usual. Still, I was thinking of telling my mother that I might need to see the doctor just to make sure.




Have another tiny dream from yesterday to post, and one from today but it's vague...get to that in a bit.


----------



## tehuti88

Okies, just a snippet by now, from yesterday's nap. Not proofed.

Before I fell back asleep IRL I noticed something small and dark lying at the edge of the highway out front of my house, and wondered aloud what it was; I said I hoped it wasn't a skunk or a squirrel. My mother said it looked like a glove. I dozed off and I think this influenced the dream, because in there it was daytime (overcast) and I looked out the window to see something lying at the edge of the road. No clue what it was. Then I noticed there were lots of vehicles parked along both sides of the road, all the way to north and south. I think there were lots of people wandering around too.

Surprised, I remarked about this to my mother, wondering what was going on; it looked like some sort of big gathering. I looked to the south and saw a bunch of trailers in a row, maybe around where the D. house is or a little closer. "Trailers!" I exclaimed to my mother, though I'm not sure why this excited me so; I guess it had something to do with the purpose of this gathering. I wasn't annoyed and anxious like such an event would make me IRL.

...

Still have my other snippet but will have to wait. These dreams are small and patchy and boring but I've remembered them three days in a row, I've learned that the more I keep track of dreams the more I remember so I'm hoping a decent one comes along soon.


----------



## Daxi004

A nightmare about internet trolls


----------



## 0589471

my ex was really drunk and told me he missed me and still loved me. My dreams are a b**ch.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Not the last one, but one of the worst ones I've ever had was last week. In this ******* nightmare, my old man wakes me up to tell me he's won the lotto. I jump out of bed to check the numbers for myself, only to find out he'd checked against the previous draws numbers. ****ing horrible. lol


----------



## Sus y

Not the last dream (the last one I don't remember), but this is from Friday to Saturday.

I dreamed that someone gave me as a present a pretty cute and young like axolotl :b, this same person also gave me many baby small kind of turtles (about 10 or 15) and I was trying to see where to put them etc (in RL I was foster-take-caring two small turtles some years ago and I know they need a proper space, illumination, amount of water et), so I was settling all those things in my dream. Tho, the axolotl was fine on their own as came with a nice size fishbowl.

:serious: I think axolotls are cute so as turtles but I hope no one gives any of those right now. 
This kind of turtles:









Look like axolotl:


----------



## Taaylah

We were in a ghost town and asked an old police officer to show us a haunted house. He took us to a house that leads to an abandoned mine. He told us he could show us something there. We go into the house and stand at a door in the back of the kitchen. We have to wrap chains around our waists that are linked to hooks in the floor before we go in. He opens the door and we walk down the slope into the mine. He tells us to be quiet or it’ll hear us. My chains accidentally rattle and something is coming out of the darkness. I only catch a glimpse of it running towards us before I turn around and sprint back inside. It looked like a dead person walking. The other person runs inside too and we shut the door. We realize the old man is still down there so we open it again. He’s within arms reach, but the dead guy is right behind him. I kick the dead man hard with my boot and he stumbles backwards. We pull the old man in and shut the door. It’s banging against the door trying to get in so we pile things in front of it. I yell at him that I can’t believe he didn’t warn us what was down there and that it almost cost us our lives.

Then I’m in a bank in a different country. I’m waiting in line and an older man is standing too close to me. I look up at his face and can tell he’s doing it on purpose. A person in line let’s me cut to get away from him. Then I’m in the back with two women who work there and am on the verge of tears asking if anyone speaks English. They both do. I have a large amount of cash in my hands I want to deposit into my account, and ask them a bunch of questions about how it works with my banks being in the us, if there’s any fees, should I exchange the money to this country’s currency etc. She was really helpful and left the room with my money to deposit it. She comes back after awhile and says everything is done, but I ask what happened to my wad of money and she looks embarrassed and says she’ll go deposit it. I couldn’t tell if she’d forgotten or was trying to steal.


----------



## IcedOver

I just had one where I was Batman, though I don't think I realized it at first. I was staying at a hotel, and I guess I needed a new men's suit, and a suit shop just happened to be run by someone in their room. At like 10:40 I went down, believing the place to be open until 11:00. I went right in, and the place was dark. I heard the guy in the bathroom taking a shower, so I realized he must have closed early. I left and wheeled my suitcase down the hall.

While going to the elevator, I heard a commotion and ambulances at another part of the building. At that point I knew I was Batman, and that I had to do a quick change into my suit. I don't recall changing, but shortly I was making my way down the hallways, with people staring at me because hey, I'm Batman. I guess I went into a large room because I knew I needed to check out something that was the cause of the commotion. It was an old lady in a wheelchair who had caused all the bad stuff going on, which I knew was people floating up into the air all over the place. I tried to intimidate her, but she was unflappable. I had a gun somehow, even though Batman doesn't use them. I asked her to give me her gun, she did, and I emptied the bullets. Then I ran outside to the seashore, and I knew that people at the adjacent large ballroom were rising to the air, that only those who were in love were prey to the phenomenon. Not being in love, I knew I was immune. Don't recall much after that. I've been having some weird ones lately; probably the change in weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had a dream that an old former friend of mines had made a thread on a forum and when I had clicked on it this other former friend had wrote something about me that indicated me. It was something like "Day to Day." So I knew it was me because my username was Black As Day. It was odd for the person to speak of me because in real life I haven't heard from that person in mayb 4-5 years ago. I took the person too seriously because I was so sensitive to the person's jokes and with that i ended the friendship/drifted away. 

Anyway it would be nice to hear from the person again but that ain't gonna happen. Contact lost. Then again I think I still have it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I accidentally stood on a millipede when I wasn't wearing shoes, and I had a squashed, dead millipede on my foot. I'm glad it was only a dream.


----------



## Taaylah

We walk into a restaurant in a mall to sit at the bar, but it’s so full that there's only space at the end right next to the bathrooms. I go into the women’s room and three women are huddled together in fear. Their eyes are wide and they look like they’re about to tell me something when I walk past them. I turn the corner to the stalls and there’s a woman in one with the door closed, sitting on the toliet with her palms on the floor. She’s walked them so far forward in a way that’s not humanly possible (like the way the grudge girl moves?) and they’re directly under the door. Her eyes are rolled into the back of her head and she pops her head under the stall door over and over again. I run out of the bathroom and decide to use the other one. I walk through a swinging door and it’s the mirror image of the same restaurant. This time there’s no ladies huddling inside so I know it’s safe. I turn the corner and the possessed woman is in the stall again. I run out of the bathroom and she does too. Everyone in the restaurant runs out into the mall when they see her. Mall goers see everyone pouring out of the restaurant in a panic and think something bad has happened so they start running too. I see the possessed woman in the crowd. She’s running bent forward at the waist with her palms on the floor. Her head is looking up with her eyes still rolled into the back of her head. When I turn around she’s gone. I see a woman laughing and walking with her friend and a little girl. They’re the only ones not running in a panic. She’s wearing the same light blue turtle neck as the possessed lady and I figure out that it’s her and she was pulling a prank. I point at her and yell, “That’s her that’s her!” but no one’s listening. I storm over to her and tell her what she did was stupid and could get someone hurt. She spits at me and keeps walking.


----------



## Solomoon

There were three girls, probably sisters, in a house or some kind of enclosure. It was small and humble. The one asks, "Can I hug you?" and I hug her and then I asked the other two the same questioned and hugged them.

Later I dreamed I was at a concert by myself. It was filling up and I didn't know where to sit. So I'm wandering around and I see a girl I know in RL. I say her name and she's playing like she don't know me and I'm like I'm A's friend because we were both close to A. So she hugs me and the crowd she's with keeps eye dogging me. I tell them that I'm pretty sure I don't know any of them. I keep looking around trying to find a bathroom. I'm in the second story of a mall which is kind of a weird place to have a concert.

My dreams aren't usually that warm. It was also lucid in the sense that the details in their faces were quite vivid at the time.


----------



## Nekobasu

I was a Saiyan from Dragonball Z and I was sacrificing myself to save my family.. like Vegeta did.. then I woke up and called my dad to make sure he was alive and safe..


----------



## Random person

Nekobasu said:


> I was a Saiyan from Dragonball Z and I was sacrificing myself to save my family.. like Vegeta did.. then I woke up and called my dad to make sure he was alive and safe..


 I just started watching Dragon Ball. I want to catch up with the whole series but it's so loooong! Also, I can't help but watch spoiler videos on YouTube haha


----------



## Suchness

Nekobasu said:


> I was a Saiyan from Dragonball Z and I was sacrificing myself to save my family.. like Vegeta did.. then I woke up and called my dad to make sure he was alive and safe..


BS, you were training to get as strong as me so you can fight me one day.


----------



## Nekobasu

Random person said:


> I just started watching Dragon Ball. I want to catch up with the whole series but it's so loooong! Also, I can't help but watch spoiler videos on YouTube haha





Suchness said:


> BS, you were training to get as strong as me so you can fight me one day.


Really you WISH you could be as powerful as me, lol I lifted a chevy silverado when I was 15 years old...


----------



## Random person

Taaylah said:


> We walk into a restaurant in a mall to sit at the bar, but it's so full that there's only space at the end right next to the bathrooms. I go into the women's room and three women are huddled together in fear. Their eyes are wide and they look like they're about to tell me something when I walk past them. I turn the corner to the stalls and there's a woman in one with the door closed, sitting on the toliet with her palms on the floor. She's walked them so far forward in a way that's not humanly possible (like the way the grudge girl moves?) and they're directly under the door. Her eyes are rolled into the back of her head and she pops her head under the stall door over and over again. I run out of the bathroom and decide to use the other one. I walk through a swinging door and it's the mirror image of the same restaurant. This time there's no ladies huddling inside so I know it's safe. I turn the corner and the possessed woman is in the stall again. I run out of the bathroom and she does too. Everyone in the restaurant runs out into the mall when they see her. Mall goers see everyone pouring out of the restaurant in a panic and think something bad has happened so they start running too. I see the possessed woman in the crowd. She's running bent forward at the waist with her palms on the floor. Her head is looking up with her eyes still rolled into the back of her head. When I turn around she's gone. I see a woman laughing and walking with her friend and a little girl. They're the only ones not running in a panic. She's wearing the same light blue turtle neck as the possessed lady and I figure out that it's her and she was pulling a prank. I point at her and yell, "That's her that's her!" but no one's listening. I storm over to her and tell her what she did was stupid and could get someone hurt. She spits at me and keeps walking.


 Creepy! I hope I don't get nightmares by reading this * knocks on wood * &#128561;


----------



## tea111red

These people I worked for remodeled their house and had a bunch of swimming pools...hills of swimming pools in their backyard. I guess they were having some party when I came over. I felt out of place and not welcome (felt like they wanted me gone, but did not have the guts to tell me) so I got out of there after 5 min or so, lol.


----------



## GeomTech

Usually, I don't really remember my dreams, but it all surrounded around switching between a kind of strange city encased inside of a mall, and a library school. But, I explored some part of it, and got the feeling that I was being followed; though, I think I stumbled upon a kind of off-limits underground laboratory; which prompted authorities to come after me. I believe I escaped, however. 

The details were really hazy; only got a gist of stuffs. 

And I think a few days before, I had a dream about going into a weird Egyptian / Sumerian tomb. and the paintings on walls were dancing / moving or something. 

Interestingly, I've been spending more time outside, and have been dreaming a bit more than I usually do.


----------



## CNikki

Talked to someone who I haven't in the past several months. Wondering if I should.


----------



## RiceTea

I had a dream last night that a friend and I robbed a bank - we were leaving the 'scene of the crime', and I felt relief, certainty and an adrenaline rush that we'd gotten away with it. Until we heard the helicopter above - it was sort of set in the future, so I knew that it was almost impossible to get away with anything. The dream ended with the realisation that I would be spending the next 15-20 years of my life in prison, and I had essentially ruined my life. It felt extremely real and I was very disorientated when I woke up.

A lot of my dreams feel extremely real, I'm not sure if that's a good thing though...


----------



## GeomTech

Hmm... Another vague dream.... 

The artwork of the general dream atmosphere appeared to be similar to that of the children TV show "Arthur"; and I believe I was analogous to a kind of really tacky robot costume / suit or something within the dream. 

The general feeling I got (forgot most of the visuals / what I did) was one of great alienation and feeling out of this world.


----------



## funnynihilist

I was living in some apartment builing and some guy across the hall was running this old style adult book store from his apartment which I found to be very depressing in my dream. Then I remembered that the place had an indoor pool and decided to go swimming. The end.


----------



## Mabel Pines

RiceTea said:


> I had a dream last night that a friend and I robbed a bank - we were leaving the 'scene of the crime', and I felt relief, certainty and an adrenaline rush that we'd gotten away with it. Until we heard the helicopter above - it was sort of set in the future, so I knew that it was almost impossible to get away with anything. The dream ended with the realisation that I would be spending the next 15-20 years of my life in prison, and I had essentially ruined my life. It felt extremely real and I was very disorientated when I woke up.
> 
> A lot of my dreams feel extremely real, I'm not sure if that's a good thing though...


I hope it didn't have any negative effects on you, in the short or long run.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was in an urban setting at night, kinda looked like this place in Deus Ex HR, but larger and not as glaringly golden. There was a wooden watchtower with a really unsafe-looking ladder I wanted to climb for some reason. As I climbed, I tried to estimate my chances of falling based on accidents other people had. When I neared the top, the ladder detached and I would have fallen to my probable death, but the dream ended there. I think I was half-lucid and cut it short myself. By half-lucid I mean I'm aware on some level that I'm dreaming but not really interested in doing anything fun or deviating from the ''plot'' until it gets unpleasant.


----------



## SplendidBob

I remember something of yesterdays, I was searching for and digging up buried gold.


----------



## Solomoon

The dream was inspired by E3 and the shootout at the end of the episode of Black Sails I'd been watching (Season 4, episode 3). I was inside a game. The mission started in this house with white walls. All these enemies funnel in through the door and I'm on my own. So I start shooting them up but either there is way too many of them for it to matter or they are total bullet sponges. I try and die. Restart, wait in a different area, go at them from that angle, no use. This happens a few times. Finally I leave the house to attempt it from a position outside. Where I realize there are more enemies coming from a spot out there. One of them is really cocky and talking to someone about how I can't kill him. I'm unloading a full clip and he's so armored up it's doing nothing. They shoot me and I die.


----------



## Taaylah

I kept losing my memory in my dream. I’d accidentally fallen asleep around 4pm so I kept waking up from these dreams thinking I’d lost my memory. Then I would realize it’s just because I was asleep that I didn’t remember anything lol.


----------



## GeomTech

I know I had two dreams; the first one, I really can't remember but I know I had it. And then, there was the second one.... Not really a pleasant dream at all. 

So, I'm at the doctors for whatever reason; I believe a check-up or whatever (at least I think), and there comes the point where they have to take my blood pressure (I'm super super scared of that test) or something. I'm always super nervous during these tests, so it's predictably high or whatever. After this, they take me into a room where there are other persons; I think another guy and a girl. 

So, the doctors demonstrate how to relax while getting your blood pressure taken (can't remember what they said); I believe the doctor tests herself and it was like 100 / 60 or 110 / 60 or something like that. So then, they get us to take it; and I think the girl takes it, but when it gets to the guy, he starts to get really nervous. He took it each time on each arm; and I think on the last turn, his upper lip area where his mustache would've been was covered in sweat. 

Not sure if I had to take it again, but I believe I walked back into the room to ask the doctors about getting something for my anxiety, but no one was there. It was at this point I realized that I was inside of a dream or something, and began to get really bad feelings about this (I hate getting my BP taken), and I think I tried to change the dream around. 

And then, I wake up.


----------



## GeomTech

Weird... More dreams. I swear I had two... AGAIN!!!! 

The first one is inaccessible, but the second one was kinda boring. In fact, I think it stemmed from willing myself to have a dream since I slightly awoke, was still in the borderline sleep / awake stage, and I had the intention to dream. 

But it essentially took place at work (at least I think), and I stumbled upon someone I used to know in high school (I'm finally dreaming about people I know / used to know). I was genuinely surprised that he was still around here (I assumed he moved), but it cut to the scene where I inquired about his occupation. The answer he gave was very vague; something along the lines of being a contractor, but not really, and even hinted that he snuck into my workplace under a disguise. 

And then, there was an odd interaction where I commented on the gray hairs in his beard (which is weird; we're both still young). He then proceeded to say that I had one or a few on my head. I then, pointed out that maybe it was because of the lighting that made the hairs appear gray, and he agreed. We then, walked off somewhere, and this is when I woke up.


----------



## Were

I was Han Solo in a play and I had a big brown dog as Chewbacca.


----------



## funnynihilist

Reoccurring dream about this weird bakery that doesn't exist. Last time I had a pleasant experience, this time it was crowded and they skipped over my number and when I complained they didn't care so I left in a huff.


----------



## GeomTech

Oh boy! More dreams. I think I had around maybe 4-5 dreams? 2 of which are somewhat clear, and the others have departed from conscious memory. 

But anyway, I was at a dinner table or whatever, and there was a girl seated directly across from me. I think we were at an Italian restaurant or something (main meal I think was spaghetti), and I just awkwardly sat there, just looking at her (I couldn't even imagine doing this in real life). So there came a point where I uttered something, and then she said something along the lines of "Finally, you talked. This is the point of the date... to get to know each other!". And then, it bled into the second dream. 

So, the second dream, I believe I was lost or exploring the outdoors somewhere. But then, I stumbled upon a store or something, and I think I went inside. There was was supposedly no one there, but I saw some figure (vaguely human), and I wasn't frightened, but I believe I stepped outside to leave for whatever reason. After this, I got a really bad sense that something was after me / something was "off"; so I just ran around to find my way back to a familiar point, but I think I just got lost. Then, it all ended as I woke up.


----------



## Were

Our neighbour gave us a black dog(it looked like an Airedale terrier) for us to pet and play with for a while, weird that I had 2 dog dreams in a row.


----------



## Red2N

Phil Mitchell broke in so I stabbed him with some scissors. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I saw words in my dreams stating what I write online.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I was standing at the top of a rickety bridge, wanting to jump off and end it all...

But someone took my hand and saved me.


----------



## Tealing

I was running in a forest when I spotted a squirrel who appeared to be foraging for food. I decided to help, and so we walked around looking for nuts together for the rest of the night. Fin.


----------



## GeomTech

More weird crap here... 

I can hardly remember this dream. 

I think it started when I was in some sort of bathroom; I walked out, and I became a part of this school gang or something; but except I felt that they were representative of certain countries (not sure which country I was); and there was another group of students representing America; the largest, fattest guy being the leader or something. 

So, I guess we get into a scrap or something, and a while after, it came to be lunch time in the cafeteria (I think). The group / crew I belonged to sat in a really long booth or something (Not sure why cafeterias would have that), and I looked to my left, and saw the fat guy and his group staring at me with intense dislike. 

And I think they moved over and started to beat on us or something. Before I woke up, however, I saw a segmented map of the U.S; different colors representing different regions and the like. I can't remember what the colors / segments meant. Um, maybe it could be an indication of future segmentation of the U.S or something? Meh; maybe not; I've never had a large scale pre-cognitive dream; and plus, it's probably influenced (the dream) by stuff I read online in the past. 

So, I woke up for a brief moment, but went back to sleep, and I think I had another dream; but it was super vague. All I can remember is seeing a map of the south-east portion of the U.S and a voice telling me something; I think it said "The south tends to have more NJs (Myers briggs classification for dominant / auxiliary introverted intuition users)". 

And then, I woke up.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I was sitting in an open field, completely alone, amongst tall grass and a few trees to the sides of me. The wind was blowing heavily and for some reason, my dream was devoid of many colors.

I was alone. Just sitting there. This was the extent of my dream.


----------



## funnynihilist

I was in a park swinging on a swing that was attached to a tree. I heard a small child point to the tree and say "daddy, look at that bees nest!" I look up and there is a gigantic bee hive covered with bees on the limb that the swing is attached to. Then I hear the bees buzzing my head so I get up and run.


----------



## GeomTech

Wow... Another dream. What's with this dream streak thing? Whatever it is, it needs to stay. 

I think I had multiple dreams, but I only remember one. This one is a bit morbid-ish I guess. 

So, as far as I can remember, I was laying in a kind of filthy, suffocating prison with nasty substances covering the floor. And I think we get out of there. 

Then, I'm in a group with others, and we engage in survival stuffs (I think). And I remember seeing one guy trying to hunt for things, but had a lot of failures. Gah... I'm losing the memories now. 

And then, I woke up. I may have had another dream following this one, but I don't remember it.


----------



## GeomTech

Darn. The dream I had was super fuzzy. 

It was basically a voice rambling on about MBTI stuff or whatever. *sigh* I hope this isn't the end of my dream streak.


----------



## Solomoon

I'm back at school and there's an assignment about the sides of a shape. The equation itself is illogical. Only one side has a number attached ( 8 ) and then it says something like (t side + 2 +1) as if the only side with a number is the one meant to change. Rather than give me a way to figure out the other sides. I turn it in and then I'm trying to find it thinking maybe I forgot to check and there were more equations to do.

My female classmate on the back row, far left, I'm sitting next to her, had given me a card. By now she's upset I'm not opening it. She says something like, "I wish I could go back in time to not give cards to people that don't open them." So I finally open the red card. She'd made it seem as if the card was about hitting on me or tricking me into thinking she was. Really it was more about encouragement and wanting to be friends. There's some reference to 101 days. Maybe it's been that long since we met, I dunno. I also noticed a mention of Pirates Of The Caribbean but didn't finish reading the card before I woke up.


----------



## GeomTech

Hmm. Dream streak is slowing down. 

The dream was vaguely about packing up and going somewhere into the wilderness or something.


----------



## Classified

I traveled into the future, but only by a few months.

It wasn't quite Ambien real, but it took me a while to actually know it was still June when I woke up.


----------



## tehuti88

Vague by now, not proofed.

But anyway, it was daytime and I was at home with my parents and I looked out my bedroom window (maybe I was just getting up, though it felt later than that, maybe a nap or something?) and it was SNOWING outside, thick heavy snow. Collecting on tree leaves, it was also like we still had the maple in the front yard. I was so dismayed. I went out to tell my parents or else ask, "Is it really snowing??" I tried to calm myself down telling myself, it had snowed in June before, years ago, I vaguely remembered it. So this would be the second time. I think I took some pics with my tablet and as always had some trouble framing them properly.

Then I looked out the window again, I think it was the front porch door, and was stunned to see that the trees were leafless. Almost all of them, only a few had a few leaves left. They also looked kind of odd, like some had their branches truncated or something. It was kind of like I stepped outside to get a better look and more of the woods to the south and couldn't believe it. The snow/cold must have somehow caused the trees to shed their leaves, I think I might have seen some clumps of leaves or individual ones on the ground in the snow. (The snow wasn't piled high, BTW, just maybe an inch or so, that kind of bumpy snow you get on a grassy lawn, and the lighting was all weird and diffuse/glowy though not quite overcast.) I couldn't believe it, it was the start of summer and the trees were practically barren already! I felt so miserable now, knowing how ugly the rest of the year would be. The greenery of summer is one of the reasons I love it so. Maybe I kind of hoped some leaves would grow back (how?) or maybe the trees hadn't been in full leaf yet? (Though they basically are, IRL.)

I think some time passed, then I looked outside again, either my south window or the front porch door, or maybe I stepped outside. Now the view was vastly changed. It was like the neighbor was much further away and/or they weren't the neighbor we have now, but Mrs. B., who used to be our nearest neighbor to the south before these other people built their house between ours. The landscape was VERY flat and stretched VERY far into the distance, I don't recall the highway curving the way it does IRL...but anyway, almost all of the woods to the south had been chopped down. I think stumps were there but the rest of the trees were gone. I can't adequately describe the landscape because it's not how real chopped-down woods would look. There was also a bright yellow tinge from sunlight hitting the ground. It was like none of the other houses or land formations or roads to the east existed anymore, or else I didn't notice them.

I started crying. I knew the neighbor (who did seem to be the old neighbor Mrs. B., since I knew it was a woman who "owned the woods," which is what I always assumed about Mrs. B. when I was little) had had the woods cut down at least partly because of the damage due to the snowfall. Just decided she didn't want the trees anymore, I guess. I went back to my parents and chokingly tried to tell them what had happened even though they probably knew (and didn't care as much as I did). I knew she'd also had the trees behind our garage and such cut down, maybe also some trees that technically were ours. It was so unfair and so drastic a move. Why had she had this done? It was too much. The landscape was so vastly changed and I felt so awful.

This probably partly reflects how I feel about several trees of ours that in fact were unfairly/unnecessarily removed, the most recent being the big basswood at the corner which the county removed so they could put in a curb...they put in a curb, all right..._further down_ the road, where one wasn't needed, and our tree was removed for nothing. I'm so angry about that. Jerks. They should've had to pay for our tree. As well, the other neighbor I already mentioned, removed a tree or two of ours--yes, OUR trees, near their woods but just past the property line--for no reason. They weren't in their way or anything.


----------



## 0589471

Very weird dream in English and Russian. I was back home with my Russian relatives and my grandmother was alive again. We were sitting to eat but I didn't have a place setting, and it really upset me. I asked for a plate and my sister told me to eat straight from the serving dishes but in Russian (she hates speaking Russian). I went to ask my grandmother for a plate and she sent me to the basement for some reason. I was going down the stairs and I overheard her say in Russian that it wasn't there, she was playing a joke on me. 

I got mad and then started yelling at my dad because my grandmother didn't have time left. I guess she was dying. It suddenly was like I was remembering she was gone, because I blamed my dad for keeping us apart and that I couldn't be there with her. I cursed at him in Russian for leaving us in the desert, and that I couldn't get out...i couldn't escape and she died and I couldn't be there. I woke up crying. It was incredibly bizarre. I haven't thought about my grandmother's death in years, but it really did bother me.

Dreams are weird.


----------



## bad baby

i show up at uni to go to an exam that i don't have to take. there's this american guy called "francesco" in my class (not based on anyone i know in my waking life to my knowledge) who's there as well and we walk to the class together. then we turn down an empty corridor and he pounces on me, sticks his tongue down my throat and grabs my boob. my last thought before waking up was: "damnit why did i come here? i didn't even have to take this exam."


----------



## GeomTech

Idk.... Not a traditional dream persay, but probably some repetitive thought of stuff on SAS. Hopefully, the dream streak will return. Dunno what's contributing to this tapering off that seems to be happening.


----------



## Cyanocitta

My first dream was about separation anxiety, I was supposed to go some place by myself but I started crying because incident want to leave. I have separation difficulties as a child, very bad, so I often have nightmares about the incidents or just separation in general.

Then my last dream I remember was making out with a very attractive person 😂
It was lucid dream too. I don't remember what they said to me. 

From one extreme to the next lol


----------



## momentsunset

My dreams are so weird but last night was probably the weirdest in a while lol.
It was like the dream was just an advertisement, it was porn, but without showing skin.
Basically oral sex and regular sex with clothes on and it was made to look classy/artistic but it sooo wasn't.


I wonder how a therapist would decode this dream.


----------



## Rebootplease

momentsunset said:


> My dreams are so weird but last night was probably the weirdest in a while lol.
> It was like the dream was just an advertisement, it was porn, but without showing skin.
> Basically oral sex and regular sex with clothes on and it was made to look classy/artistic but it sooo wasn't.
> 
> I wonder how a therapist would decode this dream.


Haha, nice one. Lmbo.


----------



## Wren611

I dreamt I went to a university that was in the middle of nowhere with some old school friends. Our rooms were the size of kitchen cupboards however. And I don't mean that as a joke... they were actually kitchen cupboard sized. I woke up after that because it was getting ridiculous.


----------



## Chevy396

Just woke up from a really weird one that was completely in the format of a 1960's cartoon.


----------



## penguinbeak

The last dream I had was before I woke up today and it featured President Putin in a white room interviewing school boys and then interviewing some kind of deer. I don't actually keep up with politics in real life so I have no idea what that means and I'm not Russian. It also featured one of my friends who I'm not friends with anymore and apparently she was in my house and she swept her hair over one shoulder and said, "Bye, I'm going out with my friends now!" in a condescending way despite the fact that she doesn't have any friends, but that was just my brain taunting me because I don't have any friends either.


----------



## GeomTech

So, I dreamed about this one co-worker barging into my bathroom at home (He may have been special needs so he didn't intend to do it). So, being startled, I brushed past him, but I think he was trying to grab me or something, so I swatted away his hand, shoved him and ran away. 

Then, after this, apparently, the FBI (weird, I know) found me, and I was to be sentenced to be jailed for sexual assault (apparently for "touching" this guy) or something along those lines. I was so terrified, and just stood there thinking what I could do to get out of this dire situation. 

After the feeling of great fear passed through my body, I woke up. 

Not the most pleasant dream I've had.


----------



## harrison

I don't think I should talk about my dreams on here - not the more recent ones anyway. :um


----------



## Tomatmacka

Had two pretty terrible dreams. Can't remember much, just the worst parts.

First dream, someone mugged me and after I gave the masked person everything I got, still decided to shoot me and aimed at me for a couple of very slow seconds and then bang, in the head. I woke up just when he shot and I could hear a brief, quiet sound of the gun echoing, as I woke up and kicked in the air because of the complete panic. 

Second dream, the very next night, only thing I could remember was me using my fists to break a car's front windshield and probably trying to get to the driver. After making a hole, I looked at my hands and saw blood all over them while having large pieces of glass stuck to them. I tried to remove it but more blood came, running down my body and then I woke up. Looking at my hands a little before quickly falling asleep just after.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A bunch of people were in a cabin. I think they were all strangers. The only other things I remember were them trying to get a ladder up to a narrow window. I guess to escape. But it wasn't long enough. It must have been really high up. And the other thing I remember were this old couple that randomly appeared at the cabin that turned out to be killers and some box with what I think were body parts inside. They were trying to hide it somehow.


----------



## SwtSurrender

It was another nightmare! My brother was there, wow my first time dreaming about him in forever! He was taking out some money and he had it in his hand and right then out the window there was this African american gangsta and I thought he would attack my brother for his money. I told my brother to be careful and warned him about it. Then I found a cop and told him about the situation to get ready to help out. So next thing the scene went to the cop at the door with his hand on the gun to shoot the gangsta after he got a hold of my brother and his money. I was so scared because the cop wasn't shooting him already. Then the gangsta got out his knife and slashed my brother's face and the cops and my sister's! It was so terrifying! I felt so bad like someone died! I'm always having these shooting and being shot dreams, like thanks, I couldn't feel happier. They leave me feeling so bad. I have to wake up feeling such searing pain. Perhaps it's preparing me for something.


----------



## wmu'14

I don't remember much of my dreams but I do dream.

The one last night I think I was at my grandma's researching political stuff for 24 hours straight. I was spending the night there


----------



## GeomTech

Alright, here we go.... 

So, basically, I believe I was walking outside; away from my house when I saw these persons; I believe a battle was transpiring between a staunch, religious person, and an atheist or something. The atheist dropped dead or something (not sure if it was a consequence from the battle) while the religious person still proceeded to argue, but someone shot him with a pulse gun. He fell to the ground, writhed in pain, and muttered something about "It doesn't matter if it's true. It's just a belief" or some crap like that. He mumbled a few more things, and the view zoomed in on his mouth, and from inside, a new view emerges. 

So after this took place, I was still walking around the neighborhood, but for some reason I started to run quite swiftly. I made it to the stop sign, and turned around to return home, but there were two vehicles behind me. The person in one vehicle looked like a young-ish hippy (I think he was driving a convertible), and not so sure of the other. So, while I was running back home, they stopped, and started to argue about some crap relating to drugs (weed, psychedelics, etc) and their benefits / detriments. I'm not so sure which one advocated each of the polarized positions on the issue, but overall, it was a lot of bickering. 

I began to run away from them, and I believe I woke up. 

Dunno about the meaning of this dream; probably some reflection of conflict **** that I percieve myself to be in the midst of. So tired of this conflict crap.... I just want to run away. And idk, with the first portion, maybe it's a cultivation of some form of holistic thinking that transcends the age-old science vs. religion debate. *sigh* Probably residue stuff that I've been viewing on this forum here.


----------



## Taaylah

I was inside of a picture frame on a mantle. There was a mirror on the opposite wall where I could see myself and other people inside picture frames around me. They were still except for the rise and fall of their chests while they breathed. Everyone looked happy in their pictures except me. My dad held me and asked why I wasn’t smiling.


----------



## unsocial lego

I broke into an empty house and decided to squat there. It was a pretty nice house to be honest.


----------



## arkas

I had a dream where I was shot in the head by John Stamos during a comic book store heist gone awry.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

someone who was part of a group I was in or a party I was at? Details are blurry got trapped behind a secret temple door at the back of this supermarket. He was dressed in a skin tight superhero kind of suit.

I convinced someone else to help me save him, only one person didn't want to give up on him I think but they couldn't in the end when we got to the back of the supermarket because they didn't have membership to explore the temple or something weird like that lol.

So I ended up having to go along and in the end I ended up having to save different people.

At one pount I got shot in the head trying to distract this guy from one of this girl and then came back as a zombie to attack him very graphically think I chewed on his innards a bit too. Then I was outside walked past one of these two people I know are from YouTube though I don't watch their channel and someone else complaining about gender identity labels while being recorded for the news.

Then this vaguely started over and I headed back into the temple sliding down this slope while avoiding hitting certain things on some instructions I found and at the bottom was this weird eye and just really hard to describe abstract alien-like monster room. 

The monster tried to get me to go through a nightmare trial so I ran back up and locked the gate while it was chasing me. To my right was another barred entrance and to my left was a stairwell. He laughed and said 'you can't go down you can only go up (to escape'.) 

I tried heading down the stairwell and found three girls but at this point I guess I'd decided I was saving four girls but was missing one and I didn't know why. I hugged one of them because I seemed to recognise them and then realised we would have to escape through the route above (even though it was just a public swimming pool for some reason.) So I would have to face the nightmare monster to unlock the gates. Then I woke up.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I was a clone in this cloning facility. But then something happened and the cloners started killing the clones that were malfunctioning. A lot of clones died but I gave them the right answers so they wouldn't kill me then they gassed me and the other few clones that they had left alive and when I woke up I was in a house. Then I realized it was yet another experiment and they were still going to kill me so I tried to escape and they came after me.
I woke up after this and checked Instagram a little bit then went to sleep again and I was still in the same dream. We were outside of a building and were discussing how to escape the goddamn cloners that were trying to kill us. I don't know who the people who were with me were.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a puppy I wanted, but it was $2,000.


----------



## GeomTech

Hmm. Haven't had a dream in quite a while. I had a dream about doing work (that I'll be forced to do some work I didn't want to do), and some negative stuffs surrounding it. 

There was also something else tacked onto the dream (may have been a separate dream), but I can't really remember it. Oh yeah! Wait... It was being inside of some techie, sci-fi-like freezer, and I had to work on stuff inside of there, but I eventually escaped since I sensed that something was wrong or they were going to call me out on what a crappy job I did / was doing.


----------



## Solomoon

At the end of it there were these floating objects, maybe mirrors, and most of the matter was formless like I was in space but it was inside a room. When I was about to wake up it was like my mind was trying to stay there. Like I saw my bedroom and then went back to the low gravity place or whatever it was. I hate when my dreams end when they're getting interesting.


----------



## GeomTech

Hmm. Well, in the first one I think there was a kind of massive SAS hack (at least I had the feeling that there was), and some of the characters came to life. 

And then, there was another dream; really weird and it involved figures from the bible for some strange reason; Abraham, Issac, Jacob, and Joseph. I believe I was in the perspective of Joseph; not really sure what was happening, but the earth was covered in dust due to a prior event, and the other 3 were ushering me to follow them. 

Hmm. Strange.


----------



## GeomTech

Ah... Finally another dream session, or rather, multiple dream sessions. 

So, the dream started with a sculpted 3D name being rotated around where I could view it from multiple angles. 

After that, I believe I was in the perspective of Patrick Star; a character from Spongebob Squarepants! I don't remember much during this part, but I think a fair chunk of it consisted of leaving "home" (wherever that may have been in this case), and exploring some far-off section of the boondocks. I do remember, however, switching out of this dream and creating a nested mini-dream; where in which I was at the movie theater or a drama play; disclosing the memories of my dreams up to this point to a complete stranger. 


And then, the third part consisted of myself riding a school bus; I was the only passenger, and oddly, the driver happened to be a kid I knew from high school. Before I exited the bus, however, I vaguely remember taking my phone with me (as it was lying on the seat next to me). I said my pleasantries to the kid for dropping me off at my bus stop, and proceeded to get off. While walking home, I was met with a unsuspecting shock; my phone could not be found! In a state of panic, I began to run in the opposite direction; hoping somehow that the bus hadn't ventured too far beyond my grasp. Unfortunately, that running was a waste; as the bus was long gone. Disappointed, I began the trek back home, but I was met with a revealing vision; that my phone was next to a diary / notebook (not sure of the larger, overall location of these objects). I shrugged it off, and I believe I went home. 

There's definitely more to this dream(s), yet I'm unable to remember them; other than these 3 distinct parcels of it. I also did some "palming" before drifting off to sleep (may have triggered hypnagogia?), so this may have played a role in the uptake regarding the dreaming.


----------



## GeomTech

Another set of dreams. 

So, apparently, I was in some party setting at my house, and persons from high school were invited. I vaguely remember what happened in between; I suppose just eating and standing around. After the event ended, I exited my house as if I were leaving for somewhere else. And that's where the dream ended. 

And then, there was another dream in which myself and 3 other persons I knew from high school were boarding a school bus. One of the persons brought their gameboy to play, but before engaging in actually playing it, he installed wires, and a strange hub-like device (at least I think that's what it was) near the front of this bus where the bus driver was located. After doing so, he plugged in the wiring into the gameboy and started to play away. However, there was an obnoxious kid behind us that kept bugging him (touching our heads, interrupting gameplay, etc); so, I promptly stood up to him and took off the hat he was wearing, and threw it into the aisle. And this is where the dream ended; however, I think I replayed that section of the dream and added in a part where I actually elbowed him in the face, and collapsed back into his seat. 

Anyway, I believe I woke up soon after these events.


----------



## riverbird

Last night I had a dream that my mom got arrested for something. The one condition of her getting released was that she had to sit in a car seat in the car. Before they let her leave they made her prove that she could fit in one, so she sat in this adult sized red car seat in the lobby of the police station. Such a random dream but so hilarious.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Last night I had a dream that my mom got arrested for something. The one condition of her getting released was that she had to sit in a car seat in the car. Before they let her leave they made her prove that she could fit in one, so she sat in this adult sized red car seat in the lobby of the police station. Such a random dream but so hilarious.


:O


----------



## Chevy396

Last night Trump won the midterm election. I also ran into my old school crush and she was in love with me, but she morphed into some sort of squirrel who had cancer. Life is hard.


----------



## Wren611

I had a weird dream this morning that's left me feeling uncomfortable all day. In it, I was sat in a chair and someone was cutting the fat on my back as though cutting my hair with a comb and scissors. I could feel the pressure but there was no pain or blood (like biting some hard skin around your fingernails).

The dream I had straight after was about guinea pigs and I was in some kind of shop or warehouse with them at night. I don't remember much about that one.


----------



## GeomTech

Another freaking dream. 

So, basically, I was in some unfamiliar school wandering around trying to find this guy for whatever reason (to give him something or disclose information). Not sure if I actually found him (I think I did). 

After doing that, I entered a classroom, and simply sat down at one of the desks. I turned to my left, and saw an older lady sitting next to me, just staring at me. I began to become really uneasy, but tried to ignore it. 

I think I replayed this part, and dreamt that I was pummeling her to a pulp for supposedly staring at at me. I remember being slightly awake at this point; punching the air next to my bed and gritting my teeth. 

After this, I believe I woke up.


----------



## Chevy396

I keep having dreams where I hook up with a girl then she dies from some sort of tragedy. Metaphor of my love life?


----------



## BackToThePast

I pulled out my digital piano from under my bed and several keys were missing. A couple of cockroaches dug their way in too. Didn't stop me from playing.


----------



## Taaylah

I went to a dance class, but when I got there it was an outdoor basketball court with a chain link fence around it. There was an obstacle course and we were supposed to race. When the gun went off everyone took off running but I could barely jog a few feet. I told the coaches I hadn’t eaten enough that day so I had no energy. As I sat on the sidelines a girl from middle school came up to me with an old friend of mine from high school. She asked why I hadn’t called her all these years to keep in touch when I had her number and seemed offended. I lied and said I’d lost her number. 

Then I was in someone’s house, but it was in a mall. They’d bought an old fast food restaraunt and made it their home. Their bed was at the front next to the counter and we were all hanging out. At the front of the store they had installed floor to ceiling glass windows, so we could see mall goers walking by. I remember thinking it was smart to live here because it came with a kitchen. Then I wondered where their front door was since the part that faced the inside of the mall was closed off by windows. I realized the front door was probably on the outside of the mall.


----------



## MCHB

It was really vague but I dreamed about people I knew ages ago.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'd traveled to an unfamiliar and unfriendly place with my parents and brother, then we got in trouble with the local thugs and they were after us but my parents were doing stupid things instead of escaping.


----------



## Wren611

I was watching my ex and her wife do Irish dancing.

Also, I think my brother adopted some Boxer dogs and brought them round to see me. Boxers were involved anyway.


----------



## GeomTech

Hmm. I was viewing some SAS post.


----------



## Taaylah

I was sentenced to one day in jail for an unpaid speeding ticket. My mom was too for some reason. Our jail cell was an old motel room. We went out to get food and other things before we were locked inside for the night and weird things started happening, though I don’t remember what they were.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I woke up as someone else and with a different family in Pakistan. I had to ask my new mum twice what the building outside our window was, and she told me I know what it is, but answered anyway. Then I hid something in a small cupboard next to a couch, and I didn't want anyone to find it, but my new sister caught me hiding it. I asked her who our other sister was, and which one of them is older. I don't know why I dreamt this.


----------



## Wren611

First dream: Francis Rossi (of Status Quo) was dressed as a fan going to a group meet-up thing with other fans to discuss his new solo album, and someone was dressed up pretending to be him, because he wanted to know if people honestly liked it so was pretending to be one of them... Idk. It was a weird situation.

Second dream: My mum was pushing me in a shopping trolley through a town at night and we were heading to a supermarket to do shopping, but we went through a building like a police station instead. Inside, I found a white/pale cream adult, female Syrian hamster with parts of her cage and items in a carrier bag on the floor by the front desk. As I held her and was looking at her, a vet told me she could be pregnant. Suddenly there was a large dark-coloured "cat" (more like a dog but dreams are weird so it was a "cat") put on the desk beside me and examined, while a big black and tan Bloodhound/Pointer sort of dog was brought in on a lead. I was told he needed a home, so I was thinking that I could take them... but I was worried I wouldn't be allowed because of my dad.

It ended with me feeling sad that I couldn't take all three home with me.


----------



## 0589471

My ex took me to court for some reason, but I was more upset he kept showing up with his new girlfriend. 

Then randomly I took my brother to a restaurant and they refused to serve us, so I got upset and started yelling in Russian and knocked over all the tea containers and left. Upon waking I was more amused I behaved like that when in real life I would just leave. LOL


----------



## Mlt18

I was at an amusement park with carousels and for whatever reason there was a furnace inside the carousels where people were getting burned alive, but no one else was aware of it except me. I escaped at the last minute, and woke up.


----------



## GeomTech

The only part I clearly remember was the part in which I was in a kind of room; I believe there were 2 people there; an older man and woman. The older man had a container that read "blackjack", but the contents consisted of an odd variation of regular playing cards (they were quite a bit thinner, and the markings looked a bit different).

He beckoned me to play. I believe I was reluctant at first, but felt calm when engaging with him in the game. Not sure how the game ended, but at the end, he looked at me, and there was something striking about his eyes; I believe it was an interesting shade of turquoise or something. 

After that, I was in some neighborhood playing a game akin to volleyball or something, but only with a plastic bag. I remember being very invested in the game and seemingly winning against the other team of people.


----------



## Greys0n

I was pregnant and don't know who is the father


----------



## Solomoon

My dream was mostly inspired by Twin Peaks. A young girl was murdered. There's a community building, mostly a library I guess, and she was staying at the top of it. I head up there without being too worried about the men cleaning it. Then I realize that one of them doesn't even see me. Maybe he's too distracted by his own thoughts. As I'm making my way up, climbing book shelves and what not, it takes a while, it's very tall, the man whose probably about 40 years old is saying how sad he is that he doesn't have a better relationship with his father. Finally I reach where her bed was. I think I found something there but I can't recall what it was.

Not sure how the girl was able to get up there unless she had Assassin level climbing skills or wings.

I go back to sleep and there's an office. In this room the emblem of the wolf is everywhere. A man quotes someone of "The Craft" but I forget his words. Then it cuts to credits. During the credits someone is talking about the mythology of The Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## GeomTech

^Yikes. 

So, I believe I was at some factory or something, and I was called out for doing something wrong. The crew and manager took me to another level of the building, and showed me a few things. Not sure what that accomplished, but I headed back down, and they mentioned something to me; probably about job performance or whatever. And then, there came a point where I mentioned something, and the manager asked "Are you lonely?" and I think I said I was wasn't but that I was content with being alone. He then said something like "You're a stranger in a strange land. You're part of a culture that's had it's language destroyed". Which is odd. 

And then, it switched to a school setting where I was trying to find the correct school bus to take to get home. I think I ran into some guy, and discussed a few things; not sure what, however. And then, it switched to being in a kind of grocery store environment, and I came across a guy that I knew in high school; he appeared to have aged, beefed up in physical size, and apparently was a PUA coach or something. He playfully punched my shoulder, and muttered something that I can't quite remember. 

Then, the dream faded away, and I woke up.


----------



## Taaylah

I woke up to a man whispering “sweetheart” outside my door. I was disoriented from waking up so suddenly and my heart was racing while I tried to make sense of what was happening, because no male in this house calls me that and I was home alone. Then I realized I was probably dreaming and just happened to wake up at that moment, but I don’t remember what the dream was about.


----------



## GeomTech

It was a jumbled mess! I remember some weird robot walking around, and shopping around at a really weird futuristic oriental store; whilst living in an apartment (I think my mom was there too). 

But then, there was a really mean weird guy that ate our food, and somehow got into an altercation with me. He grabbed me by the neck and was about to do something, but I forgot where things went from there.


----------



## Zatch

I was teaching someone how to wrangle snakes, but there were some *very* poisonous ones involved that I did not want to tango with.

Actually might be symbolic of the people I've been dealing with lately.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I got hit by a car and died.


----------



## Overdrive

Was collecting honey from a diesel tank at night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dreamed I went to the moon without a space suit and I couldn't breathe. :lol


----------



## Solomoon

There was some kind of X-Men like group where people had different mutations or powers. This guy, think he was in the back of a vehicle, poured acid on his back that ate right threw the skin in seconds and then he regrew it. The atmosphere was jovial and he was laughing. Like it was something he recently discovered he could do.


----------



## GeomTech

This was a weird one. Had a dream that I was conversing with Jordan Peterson of all people; though it would make sense as I've been watching a fair amount of his videos. I think he started to mention something about dreams or something. 

There was another dream that came after, but I can't really remember.


----------



## Peacefulwarrior

I have suffered from sleep apnea for a long time. I dreamt that I was was having an episode. When I woke up I was confused. It took me about 10 minutes to realize I was dreaming about being in a state of sleep apnea.


----------



## BackToThePast

history is written by the victors


----------



## Wren611

My mum gave me/had a pet baby elephant, and we were washing it in my nan's garden. There was more to the dream but that's all I remember of it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Everything was purple, and it was like it was half real and half video game. I was here on a bike, and I didn't know where I was going or how to get there except for following signs that I had to hope were pointing in the right directions for the places. All of the places the signs were for were in other countries, and they must have been expensive to get, because each one had a plastic bag over it to protect it from the rain. After a while, I was here, and I saw my parents there. I think I turned into a man after a while, or was pretending to be one.

Then I was in a video game, and I had to kill some sort of skull monster so Beth from Rick and Morty could relive the best moment of her life, which was when she was reading a book in bed one day. Something went wrong, and I had to restart the level because I forgot to save it, which was annoying.


----------



## GeomTech

So, the dream started with an image of north america, however, something was very, very off about it; like the continent of north america was reshaped or something. But, it was divided into 4 distinct sections, and I believe I wandered around in a given sub-section for a while. 

I think there was an overall message of warning of what may be to come, but I didn't take it seriously.


----------



## Gerard1

I dreamed that a hacker on the Internet uploaded the consciousness to the network, but when it was transmitted to the outside, it was framed by the enemy and passed to my hamster. So my hamster became superb, and opened a counterattack against the enemy on my computer. Finally, I passed all 50 lost consciousness to the enemy. The consequences of the enemy can be imagined...


----------



## Solomoon

The first dream I remember I became lucid. Pretty sure I was a girl and I started to be intimate with someone but I got out of that situation. Don't recall much else except that I was in a big room underground with a lot of people.

Next dream I was on a roller coaster where everyone had to hold on tight because we weren't properly strapped in. It was quite detailed and intense.

The longest dream is I find this injured bird. So I try to save it but I don't have a car and for inexplicable dream logic I can't ride with anyone else. All I have is this bike and I'm about thirty minutes outside of town. Instead of getting to town I and the people I'm with end up at some cabins. The bird dies and I just walk around the entire time frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## GeomTech

Hmm. So I believe part of it was interacting with Jordan Peterson once again. Not so sure what we were discussing. 

But there was an odd game that I engaged in; which namely consisted of guiding an animal (something like a rabbit) to cross into a group of women / girls (and we were on a field of somekind). Very vague, and not really sure what the point of the game was (I guess to disrupt / scare the girls). 

I know there was more, but I can't remember.


----------



## Memories of Silence

We were trying to take a photo of something I wrote on my thumbnail in pen, and my sister found a baby turtle. I wanted to hold it, so she put it in my hand and I hugged it and took photos of it. I don't know why, but its name was Treasy (Treasure). Then it turned into pizza on a plate with lots of melted cheese.

Someone came to the house and took Treasy away, which was sad because it was my pet and I knew it had died because it had turned into pizza. They said "Who put this greaseball on a plane?" (no one knew if it had even been on a plane) and when they left with it, lots of strings of melted cheese got stuck outside the doorway, like spiderwebs. I was thinking "That's all that will be left of Treasy. "


----------



## 0589471

Silent Memory said:


> We were trying to take a photo of something I wrote on my thumbnail in pen, and my sister found a baby turtle. I wanted to hold it, so she put it in my hand and I hugged it and took photos of it. I don't know why, but its name was Treasy (Treasure). Then it turned into pizza on a plate with lots of melted cheese.
> 
> Someone came to the house and took Treasy away, which was sad because it was my pet and I knew it had died because it had turned into pizza. They said "Who put this greaseball on a plane?" (no one knew if it had even been on a plane) and when they left with it, lots of strings of melted cheese got stuck outside the doorway, like spiderwebs. I was thinking "That's all that will be left of Treasy. "


that's so sad ): and really trippy lol it's funny how our minds work when we're sleeping. Things always aren't what they seem, and get all other dimension on us hah. I'll have dreams where it'll be focused on my dog then it's a person then my dog again, but the whole time in the dream you just act like this is normal lol.


----------



## blue2

I dreamed these mafia guys or bad guys were trying to kill someone that crossed them his name was gertrude, first they shot him and threw him of a cliff in a car but he survived then they chased him to a small cottage where they cornered him and he begged for his life but they shot him in the top of the head and he started to shake their was 3 guys and I seemed to be observing, before he died he looked at them all in the eyes then me last and said my shadow will always be with you .....It was so vivid I woke up and checked the news for someone named gertrude being killed XD ..need to lay of the violent movies for a while : /


----------



## Memories of Silence

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that's so sad ): and really trippy lol it's funny how our minds work when we're sleeping. Things always aren't what they seem, and get all other dimension on us hah. I'll have dreams where it'll be focused on my dog then it's a person then my dog again, but the whole time in the dream you just act like this is normal lol.


Those are usually my favourite type of dreams because of how weird they are.  I had another one like it once where I had a pet bunny that turned into a towel which I had to teach to walk down steps because it was my son.


----------



## GeomTech

I was smashing a spider with a swatter repeatedly, and I remember looping through the dream multiple times. There was some other stuff, but I don't remember.


----------



## GeomTech

I think I was defeating a bunch of enemies when a huge flood intervened and washed us out. Very vague dream.


----------



## Xemnas

it was a weird one.. (it involves a special person i met a year ago in facebook)
well, i was home (it was a strange mix of my current home and the one i lived at when i was in Mexico, but it was definitively here in the US)
i was playing video games with some cousins, which this was weird since they cannot come to the US.... as it became almost night, i asked my brother to go get something from my room.. so he went to get it.
after some time he did not come back, and thought he was having problems finding what i asked for.. so i went to my room to get both him and the thing i needed..
this is the most strange part.. as i opened the door to my room and entered.. it was not my room at all... but her room (the person i met via facebook, she as shown me a bit of her room so i kinda know how it looks like)
she was laying on her bed (completely clothed by the way) and some kids were jumping on her bed too .... and she said she was tired and wanted to sleep (which is another weird thing, she lives in Philippines with a time difference of 15-16 hr so when is nigh at my place, is like a bit after noon in hers) so i sat down besides her, can't remember much of the conversation but, after the kids just went somewhere else, i leaned towards her gave her a kiss on the forehead and told her "goodnight, sweet dreams.." i stood up, and walked toward the door, went thru, and i was again at my house..
so basically my doorway not only connected to her room but also synchronized times?


----------



## roxslide

It's kind of fuzzy but I remember certain details.

I was the newly crowned king of a weird... like magical castle (kind of reminded me of beauty in the beast). I was this really buff dude too with long brown hair and didn't want to be king at all. Due to lots of treachery in my family I wound up king.

The last scene I remember is the people in the castle making me wear all these horrible traditional garments.


----------



## Jim5840

Dreamt I was walking through the forest and a zebra started chasing me plus there was a giant thunderstorm happening. I ended up going into a hollowed out three that went to some other dimension


----------



## mt moyt

it was actually a really cool dream. i've forgotten most of it now, ill try to remember

I was in a small spaceship with 2 others. We had to attack oncoming enemies with our weapons. They were coming in as a small dot at first, and getting bigger. Like those old pc games where you had to kill the incoming objects before it got too close. I was using a sword at first, but it was too slow and hard to swing in the small spaceship. The others were having trouble as well, so i changed to a gun and tried that. It was a lot better and i told the others to use guns as well. 

Later on it changed to an almost cyberpunk-chinese vibe. I was in a chinese restaurant with a big boss. I remember I didn't really like him but had to pretend, because he could easily give the order to have me killed. Like chinese gangsters.

He commanded groups of small spaceships like those i was in. There was a scene where the spaceships were travelling across the city below them, and the city was bright with white/blueish green light.

thats all i can remember


----------



## Solomoon

J and a male friend of his find me. As I start talking to J his friend disappears and I say “Am I awake?” Or “I’m awake!”. My first instinct is to attempt to get information from my subconscious so I ask if I’m transgender. He says no but his answer didn’t seem very authoritative. I say more things but I forget what. J changes into Dichen Lachman and maybe somebody else after her.


----------



## tehuti88

I was outside playing around the yard like I used to way back when, pretending to be my characters and such. The lighting/sky was really weird...like it was sunny yet cloudy at once, and it was this ugly yellow, and it was REALLY dim. Not like it was early or anything, I think it was afternoon, but like it was going to get stormy. I could see sunlight and shadows on things like the sun was high but I think there were also thick clouds and it was just really weird. Like looking through yellow sunglasses. I had to keep blinking and squinting, it was hard to see and focus and just so strange. But I was enjoying it because it was kind of creepy, too. I started pretending to be a character in a Lovecraft story.

But then the yellow color cleared and it was just gloomy gray/white. And not even the really dark gloom I enjoy (see my old dream, *"I Love It When It's Dark"*), just regular cloudy. "Aw," I thought, "I liked it better before."  But I was still kind of running around in the driveway and such.

Then, it's like it grew sunny and the sky cleared for the most part, so that was even more disappointing.

One detail I forgot, I think the trees were bare/mostly bare, so it looked like early spring or something; I can't remember what the temperature was like. Odd.


----------



## GeomTech

A dream occurred where I was hugging / trying to "date" a girl that I think I've seen at the work place. No feelings towards her are consciously present, however. 

Me no like this crap.... return to the dreams regarding exploring abandoned places / interesting symbology, already!


----------



## 3stacks

Had a dream that someone chopped my weiner off and stitched it to my armpit. So yeah, kinda weird dream.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> Had a dream that someone chopped my weiner off and stitched it to my armpit. So yeah, kinda weird dream.


wtf?!? :lol :haha


----------



## Suchness

I had a dream about Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## Avalyn

I just woke up from what started out as such a good dream where I was laughing with everyone turned into the worst nightmare ever where this thing was going to murder me but building up to the kill. It was literally my biggest fear and now I've woken up even more groggy, tired and with a headache but **** falling back asleep now even though I need it. Nope. Memory's still too fresh to do that again. **** that ****.

You win this time nightmares.


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> wtf?!? :lol :haha


Haha yeah I'm always getting weird ones


----------



## discopotato

My cat and I were both pregnant. My cat is a boy :con


----------



## Mlt18

I was on another planet, one full of alien ape-like human cannibals. I was on their spacecraft and they made me eat people meat. I then puked and tried to escape but this fat ***** got in my way and blocked me. Suddenly I was in another world. It was an average college classroom, in the real world, where the true nightmare began in which I was forced to socialize with "normal" people


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Damn it was terrible. My friend is going through a divorce and has to give his wife a lot of money and the economy is falling apart here because of Trump's sanctions and threats so I'm worried him.
Last night I dreamt he crashed his car really fast into a wall(like in a suicide attempt) and I was panicked and called the ambulance and got him out of the car, all bloody, and then the medics came and took him to the hospital. His parents came to the hospital and then he opened his eyes but he apparently has lost his memory or something. 
There were other stressful dreams as well but I don't quite remember them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I had a dream that I was a character in the show True Blood. 
* *




Kinda funny because one of the main characters on that show was a fairy.


 Now I wanna rewatch the series. Also wanna rewatch it anyway because Alexander Skarsgard. :mushy


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I was on the set of Vikings as an actor and I snuck off to a tent in a village somewhere with Kathryn Winnick. We didn't do anything X-rated, but instead just laid there in each other's arms as I ran my fingers through her hair and occasionally indulged in the scent of it.

In that dream she felt the exact same way I did and I recall having woken up pining after that feeling of being in a woman's arms. Then I remembered that there is very little chance of that ever happening again which was a sobering thought.


----------



## SplendidBob

Dreamed someone put a massive picture of me up on a projector and some women basically critiqued my appearance :lol.


----------



## stratsp

I don't remember my dreams even half a minute after I wake up its all jumbled up and gone
I remember a snake, a budhist monk/lama, me opening a bag full of money....big field of wheat(or some similar crop)...


----------



## Suchness

stratsp said:


> I don't remember my dreams even half a minute after I wake up its all jumbled up and gone
> I remember a snake, a budhist monk/lama, me opening a bag full of money....big field of wheat(or some similar crop)...


I think I was in your dream. I was practicing kung fu by the wheat fields and I saw this koala say to himself "I'm not going to remember any of this."


----------



## 0589471

stratsp said:


> I don't remember my dreams even half a minute after I wake up its all jumbled up and gone
> I remember a snake, a budhist monk/lama, me opening a bag full of money....big field of wheat(or some similar crop)...





Suchness said:


> I think I was in your dream. I was practicing kung fu by the wheat fields and I saw this koala say to himself "I'm not going to remember any of this."


Me, too. I was taming snakes as I recall.


----------



## stratsp

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Me, too. I was taming snakes as I recall.





Suchness said:


> I think I was in your dream. I was practicing kung fu by the wheat fields and I saw this koala say to himself "I'm not going to remember any of this."


You guys are missing the point, where is the bag full of money.....:grin2:


----------



## Suchness

stratsp said:


> You guys are missing the point, where is the bag full of money.....:grin2:


Umm, I must have forgotten that part.


----------



## 0589471

stratsp said:


> You guys are missing the point, where is the bag full of money.....:grin2:


You buried it somewhere I presume. But where...


----------



## stratsp

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You buried it somewhere I presume. But where...


 I am a lazy human, digging is not my thing.... may be its the kung fu fighter .. they are active as hell


----------



## Suchness

stratsp said:


> I am a lazy human, digging is not my thing.... may be its the kung fu fighter .. they are active as hell


It couldn't have been me. I'm an honorable man, I live by the katra. It must have been the snake handler, they are very sneaky.


----------



## 0589471

stratsp said:


> I am a lazy human, digging is not my thing.... may be its the kung fu fighter .. they are active as hell





Suchness said:


> It couldn't have been me. I'm an honorable man, I live by the katra. It must have been the snake handler, they are very sneaky.


=/ a snake charmer with terrible memory more like. Sorry looks like that money is gone for good. Unless you can dream it back into existence! With Suchness' positive energy it's possible


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> =/ a snake charmer with terrible memory more like. Sorry looks like that money is gone for good. Unless you can dream it back into existence! With Suchness' positive energy it's possible


I do have a way with dreams, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## KotaBear96

So I was kidnapped from the movies theatres...

Being the nice person I am I helped this lady take bags to her car. Then after we finished loading everything in she asked if I wanted a ride home. I said yes becuase I hate public transport. I hoped in her car and said "wait I left my suitcase in the theatres, I need to go back and get it". Cause who doesnt bring their suitcase to the movies. She didnt respond and thats when I knew I was ****ed, I tried to open the door but it was locked. Then she locked me away in a room and only let me out to babysit her 6 children. I dont know what was worse being kidnapped or having to look after 6 children :afr


----------



## KotaBear96

stratsp said:


> I am a lazy human, digging is not my thing.... may be its the kung fu fighter .. they are active as hell


Koala's cant dig they climb, maybe you hid the money up in a tree lol


----------



## stratsp

KotaBear96 said:


> I dont know what was worse being kidnapped or having to look after 6 children :afr


 '
I think loosing your suitcase.. definately has to be the worse


----------



## KotaBear96

stratsp said:


> '
> I think loosing your suitcase.. definately has to be the worse


R.I.P my suitcase :crying:


----------



## KotaBear96

karenw said:


> Looking after 6 kids lol


Was leaning more towards that :lol


----------



## Suchness

Had a dream where I visited a forum member in the middle of the night. I didnt wake them because they were sleeping so peacefully. I kissed them on the forehead and told them that everythings going to be alright and watched them sleep for a while before going back.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Had a dream where I visited a forum member in the middle of the night. I didnt wake them because they were sleeping so peacefully. I kissed them on the forehead and told them that everythings going to be alright and watched them sleep for a while before going back.


It was Kota because she needed comfort after such a dream!! Losing her suitcase, kidnapped, and 6 kids oh man :squeeze @KotaBear96


----------



## stratsp

Suchness said:


> Had a dream where I visited a forum member in the middle of the night. I didnt wake them because they were sleeping so peacefully. I kissed them on the forehead and told them that everythings going to be alright and watched them sleep for a while before going back.


Aww that is both sweet and creepy in one dream....


----------



## KotaBear96

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> It was Kota because she needed comfort after such a dream!! Losing her suitcase, kidnapped, and 6 kids oh man :squeeze @*KotaBear96*


:haha


----------



## Vip3r

I had a dream about going grocery shopping. It was possibly the most boring dream anyone has ever had.


----------



## Solomoon

I had a dream that my sister was visiting me in college. As opposed to the dream I had a while back when I visited her in college. Even though I'm not currently in college... anyways, her dog was the size of a bear. She had a second tiny dog. Either her or one of the dogs asked if I had a cat. Then she asks me to get something out of her stuff, can't remember what, but I'm going through it and she had all these figurine popsicles saved. One of them had three characters from the Rick and Morty show and the others were from the Rugrats. I want to say it was the twins, Phil and Lil. Because it was the Rugrats I knew they were very old and she had been keeping the popsicles instead of eating them.


----------



## mgra

I dreamed about my crush for like the millionth time. Nothing really new, lol. 
I also keep dreaming for some reason about going back to my high school and going back to college. I guess it must be symbolic for how much I want to re-do those parts of my life because I felt like I missed out on great experiences?? I don't know, lol.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I’ll try and remember my dream for this post tomorrow. Isn’t it weird we all have these dreamlands where situations happen nearly everyday that nobody else is experiencing the exact same as in our dream world?


----------



## the end of silence

Caught some kind of government spy in my apartment (I was some rich b***** in this dream), at which point he disappeared, leaving behind just a suit. Rather than investigating further I just moved back in with my parents, because even in my dreams I like to avoid confrontation.


----------



## 0589471

I had a dream about swimming in the ocean and wondering if it was safer to swim in the shallow pools on the other side. For some reason there were large pools of water across from the beach under bridges that weren't directly connected to the sea so people used them to avoid sharks. I kept wondering if it was truly safe or not. I ended up bitten by a shark anyway and had a bite ring around my calf. I was absurdly proud of it in the dream and purposely wore shorts to show off my shark scar.  so weird.


----------



## Ekardy

I dreamt I was able to go into peoples subconscious (Inception) and was tasked to do it on Iron Man and go in with Pepper, Dr. Strange, Black Widow, and Captain America to uncover something.
I’ve been watching too many movies before bed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, my mother said that everything makes her so angry these days or something like that. I kept hearing it over and over. The only other thing I remember is that she seemed suicidal. Haha, my mother is a pretty calm person for the most part so this dream was rather disturbing.


----------



## vedavon8

i was dreaming i was at a dance and jazz was playing people were bumping and swinging i think they were passing around the likka


----------



## BeautyandRage

E


----------



## BeautyandRage

F


----------



## Solomoon

My friend is over and I'm trying to explain to him who the Templars are. Later Sarah Silverman joins us, in the dream she's a part of my family somehow, and she asks if good will overcome evil. I say that ultimately it does. We go outside and enemies attack us.

Later we're sitting down at two tables. Sarah has something like a diorama on her table and the buildings are made of ice cream cake. Amanda Seyfried is sitting across from me and we discuss Sarah's cake.


----------



## tea111red

What I mostly remember was a portrait of a person that when flipped upside down was writing in cursive. :stu


----------



## Solomoon

I'm in a kind of colosseum and BeatEmUps, the youtuber, is there. I'd watched the above video shortly before going to sleep last night. We're sitting there for some discussion that wasn't about either of us in particular. I'm on a couch at the very end of the seating. Later he joins me. At some point everything around the stadium becomes an ocean of white, an endless ivory. Somehow I start to believe that if we step out on to it or fall into it we'll die.

We can't leave for hours. It's not just today that we're there. We're going to have to keep coming back to that place or places like it, maybe forever. BeatEmUps doesn't seem worried. I'm in complete existential dread. At the end he became a smiling baby. Maybe the white around us was pure light and I was afraid because I didn't know what it was. Where BeatEmUps was transformed into a child because he accepted the pure light. It reminds me of when Jesus said to enter heaven you must become like little children. Maybe I dreamed of BeatEmUps because he has long hair like Jesus does in representations lol.


----------



## Solomoon

I was in the forest about to start going back home. Then I noticed something amazing. It was hedgehog season! The trees, at about eye level, had these pockets of some sort with adorable hedgehogs in them. I decided to stay outside and admire the hedgehogs.


----------



## JerryAndSports

My dream was very real and reality. I simply dreamed what my life would probably be without my bad anxiety. I've missed out on a lot in life so far...


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in a house that had paintings of people on the wall, a couch with a blue knitted blanket over it, people I didn't know and some sort of secret room in the top which had narrow bits of floor and a big gap in the middle where you can look down and see the living room, but the people in the living room can't really see you.

I was in the secret room, and there was a witch behind me. She handed me a necklace with someone's soul in it that had to be destroyed, and told me to throw it up into the manhole, which would become a hot washing machine and destroy the soul in the necklace. After I did that, the people in the paintings had all moved to the left side of the frames, and they were all wearing white turtleneck jumpers, which I was told had been added "to make them look more modern."

The next dream wasn't as good, but it was still weird. It was about an expired jar of Nutella (because I had been looking at my next door neighbour's giant Nutella jar they have hanging from their ceiling). There was mold growing on it, and my dad was saying "It's not right that they freeze things and sell them in the shop so you think they're new" and he was scraping the mold off with a 50 cent coin from 1958. Those coins don't exist because we didn't have cents until 1966.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I was in a house that had paintings of people on the wall, a couch with a blue knitted blanket over it, people I didn't know and some sort of secret room in the top which had narrow bits of floor and a big gap in the middle where you can look down and see the living room, but the people in the living room can't really see you.
> 
> I was in the secret room, and there was a witch behind me. She handed me a necklace with someone's soul in it that had to be destroyed, and told me to throw it up into the manhole, which would become a hot washing machine and destroy the soul in the necklace. After I did that, the people in the paintings had all moved to the left side of the frames, and they were all wearing white turtleneck jumpers, which I was told had been added "to make them look more modern."
> 
> The next dream wasn't as good, but it was still weird. It was about an expired jar of Nutella (because I had been looking at my next door neighbour's giant Nutella jar they have hanging from their ceiling). There was mold growing on it, and my dad was saying "It's not right that they freeze things and sell them in the shop so you think they're new" and he was scraping the mold off with a 50 cent coin from 1958. Those coins don't exist because we didn't have cents until 1966.


Thank God your back - that's all I can say. 

At the big Brunetti's in Carlton they have a big Nutella jar beside the front counter. I sometimes have a croissant with Nutella in it - they're fantastic.

Also - it's slightly disturbing to think that I can sort of remember when they changed the currency here to dollars and cents. I was a little boy in Sydney. But I have no memory at all of using the money before that - must have been too young.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> Thank God your back - that's all I can say.
> 
> At the big Brunetti's in Carlton they have a big Nutella jar beside the front counter. I sometimes have a croissant with Nutella in it - they're fantastic.
> 
> Also - it's slightly disturbing to think that I can sort of remember when they changed the currency here to dollars and cents. I was a little boy in Sydney. But I have no memory at all of using the money before that - must have been too young.


Thanks. 

I don't like croissants, but Nutella donuts are nice. Have you tried those? I used to think they would be too sweet.

It would have been very confusing when the currency changed. Whenever I read about it, it makes me glad it happened then and not now. My parents kept singing the In Come The Dollars song a few years ago, which kept getting in my head. That must have helped people a bit.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't like croissants, *but Nutella donuts are nice. Have you tried those?* I used to think they would be too sweet.
> 
> It would have been very confusing when the currency changed. Whenever I read about it, it makes me glad it happened then and not now. My parents kept singing the In Come The Dollars song a few years ago, which kept getting in my head. That must have helped people a bit.


Haven't tried those - I'm going to Brunetti's again tomorrow, I might see if they've got some. I know they have some pretty big donuts, not sure what's in them though. I've thought about trying one before but it feels like you're putting on a couple of kilos just looking at them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dreamed I was having palpitations in my sleep. I woke up and I was having palpitations. I am not sure whether it was happening and I dreamed it was happening at the same time or if it was happening and I wasn't dreaming anything and was just aware of it as I slept.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a haunted house with a gate around it, and it was night. The sky was green, and there was some rain and lightning. Then there was a doll on the ground, and it was glowing in the dark after the lightning struck it. I can't remember much about this dream.

Last night's one was about a horror game where your weapon is some type of bat, and there were headless people in bathrooms everywhere. I thought that one was weird when I woke up.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> There was a haunted house with a gate around it, and it was night. The sky was green, and there was some rain and lightning. Then there was a doll on the ground, and it was glowing in the dark after the lightning struck it. I can't remember much about this dream.
> 
> Last night's one was about a horror game where your weapon is some type of bat, *and there were headless people in bathrooms everywhere.* I thought that one was weird when I woke up.


That one sounds a bit scary.

I never seem to be able to remember my dreams anymore, not sure why. (although the truckload of medication I've taken might have something to do with it - I think my brain has been sort of pickled)


----------



## funnynihilist

Happened just a few minutes ago. I was in a convenience store buying shoe insoles, like actually putting them in my shoes there while drinking a sprite. Then I went up to pay and there was a big line.
Woke up with a shot of adrenaline from that dream for some reason.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I often dream about night time, and when I do I usually feel a degree of apprehension and fear about the dark/night. last night I was in a house I am unfamiliar with, a bungalow. I don't know where this place is from? short pile brown carpets, beige/cream walls, looked old like from the 90s or 80s but not particularly neglected. it was tidy and clean but incredibly barren and bare. lacked anything distinctive or personal, like a place was about to be moved into or out of. kind of harsh yellow lighting throughout.

I looked out into the dark neighbourhood through a thin single pane window with no curtains and saw a huge satellite dish pointed and moving directionally towards the sky like it was locking onto satellites or searching for a signal. it was in a neighbours garden but this thing was huge! like half the size of a house lol. for some reason I was kind of fearful of it?


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in Colorado, which was a city in Texas (I don't know why) with my sister. Prince Harry and Meghan Markle were there too, but not for long because they went to a nicer place.

We were staying in a dark brown/sort of purple building called the Palm Oasis, or Oasis Pearl (the signs changed) which was half motel and half shopping centre. The lower floors didn't have as many shops as the upper floors, which was supposed to be better, but a mystery because it was another country, and people stood at the top of the stairs to push people back down if they tried to enter the country. The country only existed in the building, and it was only for its own people.

I kept trying to go to the upper level shops, or to stand on the stairs so I could see which ones were there. I was always by myself. The last time I tried, someone picked me up and threw me back down the stairs, so I tried again just after that, but this time, I tried to climb up the person aFter she picked me up so I could get above her head and try to get past her. I got past, and I landed in a room with dark carpet, green glass screen things and posters about breaking laws. Someone asked "Do you know what you have done?".

The police came and arrested me for trespassing, and they took me outside so everyone could watch me getting in trouble. I kept asking for paper and trying to write notes to let them know I didn't mean to do anything bad, but my paper kept disappearing. Then a policeman with a black sock on his hand injected me with something when I wasn't looking and then removed all of my teeth by hitting me in the mouth with something that looked like a spanner.

When I got back to my motel room, my mum kept sending me messages to check if I was okay, and I sent her photos to prove it. Then I went on a website to write about what had happened.


----------



## Taaylah

The dogs were barking this morning and it woke me up. I jumped out of bed and wasn’t fully awake yet, and as I walked to the living room I had an overwhelming feeling that something bad was happening. Not with the dogs, but in general I guess. Then as I woke up more I realized I had just been dreaming before I woke up, but couldn’t remember what it was about. That weird feeling I was having was leftover from the dream.


----------



## GeomTech

So, apparently, I had $409,000 USD placed in my bank account for whatever reason, and I was ecstatic upon considering the possibility that I will no longer have to work for a living (I'll manage it tightly + make good bets while day-trading, etc). It was sorely disappointing upon finally awaking; for I thought it actually happened. In fact, I remember within the dream thinking "No! This isn't a dream... It can't be....". *sigh*...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Solomoon said:


> I'm in a kind of colosseum and BeatEmUps, the youtuber, is there. I'd watched the above video shortly before going to sleep last night. We're sitting there for some discussion that wasn't about either of us in particular. I'm on a couch at the very end of the seating. Later he joins me. At some point everything around the stadium becomes an ocean of white, an endless ivory. Somehow I start to believe that if we step out on to it or fall into it we'll die.
> 
> We can't leave for hours. It's not just today that we're there. We're going to have to keep coming back to that place or places like it, maybe forever. BeatEmUps doesn't seem worried. I'm in complete existential dread. At the end he became a smiling baby. Maybe the white around us was pure light and I was afraid because I didn't know what it was. Where BeatEmUps was transformed into a child because he accepted the pure light. It reminds me of when Jesus said to enter heaven you must become like little children. Maybe I dreamed of BeatEmUps because he has long hair like Jesus does in representations lol.


He has amazing hair.


----------



## Solomoon

Persephone The Dread said:


> He has amazing hair.


He really does. I keep my hair short and simple but I sometimes wonder what it'd be like to have glorious shoulder length or longer Christ hair.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

A hedgehog was in my uncle's house and was chewing on electricity wires so I caught it and held it in a way that it couldn't throw spikes at me then it started crying and calling his parents, but I was careful to hold him in a way that doesn't harm him then his parents came and I gave him to them and explained what happened and that I took care of him.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

This one was fairly recent, I was on some organised group trip in an unknown European city, perhaps a school trip. I think it was in Southern Europe somewhere. First I went into to some kind of takeaway place to get some food, though not sure if I actually ate anything. Think it was dark and there was a large park nearby, but not sure. Then (in daylight) I was walking along a street (with the group I guess) wearing an unknown grey school blazer made of rough not smooth material. I was worried that someone from whichever school it belonged to (obviously not mine, at least one school somewhere I believe does have a uniform like that) would coincidentally pass by, and wonder why I was wearing it but they didn't. We crossed a very wide river, and on the other side you could just see small houses on the other side. Then we turned left, and the group seemed to be entering a youth hostel or something.

Last night, I had several mostly really weird nasty/disturbing dreams (am very used to them). In one, I was at the end of the garden, but the shed, the tree and other plants, and the low brick wall with a trellis were all gone. Instead there was just bare earth, and a higher yellowish brick wall all around. When I moved back, there was a lawn, but bare earth and no plants round that either. I was shocked and fell onto the (soft) earth before waking up.

A while ago, there was one set in some out-of-town retail park. All I can remember is that first it was dark, and some people were getting through the window of a closed supermarket, but all they were doing was taking empty cardboard boxes (some supermarkets always have a pile of them for customers to carry away things) and maybe putting them in a vehicle. Then I walked into what seemed like a large DIY store, with a large wide open doorway. But it was too dark inside to see anything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Me and a beautiful woman were on a date, holding hands, kissing, and laughing with each other. I wish it was real. 



Someone shoot me.


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Me and a beautiful woman were on a date, holding hands, kissing, and laughing with each other.
> 
> I wish it was real. Someone shoot me.


It was me with a wig on and it quickly became a nightmare


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> It was me with a wig on and it quickly became a nightmare


:lol :haha

Cheeky devil. >


----------



## Memories of Silence

My new dog got a haircut and turned into a big, scary dog.


----------



## Taaylah

I was babysitting a little girl and it was time for bed, so I brought her into the bathroom to brush her teeth. I place the stool in front of the sink and hand her a toothbrush. I ask l what the first step was but she doesn’t know. She isn’t paying attention so I wet the toothbrush for her. She reaches for the toothpaste herself and I congratulate her for knowing that’s the next step. She jumps off the stool and starts to leave, but I tell her we aren’t finished yet, so she drops to the floor and throws a tantrum. I reach down to pick her up and she turns into a cat. She bites my leg and won’t let go. I grab the car by the scruff of its neck and pull it off me, open the bathroom door (which leads outside for some reason) and toss it away from me. 

Then I was at a get together at a campground. There were four long benches where everyone was seated. Two boys I went to high school with come over and sit beside me. They start talking about someone who’d been murdered here recently. Two nuns climb the hill in front of us and ring a bell. Everyone stands up and does the sign of the cross (that catholic thing where you touch your forehead, middle of your chest, and each side). Even though I’m not religious I do it too to pay my respects. Everyone sits down and a guy and his mom turn around in their seats to talk to my table. They tell us they were camping here not too long ago. The son went out into the woods with his brother and dog and the dog got separated from them and went missing. When they went back into the woods to look for the dog they found a fire. Upon closer inspection their dog was in it. The son said it made sense now, and the guy who had murdered the person found in the woods probably did the same to his dog.


----------



## Ekardy

I was in a canoe, leaning over the edge, gliding my fingers along the waters surface. There were koi fish everywhere and lotus flowers all over.
I was wearing this red dress and had a small umbrella. The suns rays making the water glisten along with a complimentary breeze.
Peacocks everywhere hiding under the weeping willow trees.
Towards the end I realized there was a man in the canoe. Can’t remember his face. Felt like I knew him my whole life.

Who are you?


----------



## scooby

Being chased by someone, or people. They caught me. Tie me down. Rip out my teeth by hand, few at a time. For some reason I had like 3 extra sets of teeth under my first set. They got ripped too. More teeth to rip out. End of dream. Top notch dreaming going on here. Go brain go.


----------



## Fun Spirit

^ My grandma always said dreams about teeth falling/loose teeth is a bad sign.
It mean death. 




I had a nice dream last night. Nowadays I rarely have any good dreams. {My dreams aren't bad they're just......regular o'l dreams]
Anyway the beginning wasn't special. Towards the end I grabbed this backpack and this guy kissed me on my left cheek.
The dream me stopped dead in her tracks. The dream me was shocked.
Then I woke up.
The End.
LOL

I was so happy when I woke up. LOL. Again I rarely get these kind of dreams.
I don't know who that guy was but the kiss on my left cheek wasn't like a peck on the cheek.
Nor was it a deep deep kind of kiss. The kiss slightly linger. So this tells me it wasn't just a friend kind of a kiss.
It felt as if he had a crush on me. I say crush because there were no "I love you" feeling in my dream.
Just a shock/surprised reaction that this guy kissed me. 
And the thing about it is that he planned it out because in the dream he was around me somewhere in the dream background {the beginning of the dream wasn't interesting but I know he was there] and when I went to get the backpack at end of the dream he went back to give me the kiss. 
I have the impression that he was a bit shy.


So yeah......dream.


----------



## komorikun

I had a freaky, sad, erotic one. I'll post it later. Oh man....


----------



## Suchness

Last week my brother told me that he’s dreams have been coming true since he’s early teens. That’s when mine started happening, we’re like time traveling brothers. I told him we should meet up in a dream.


----------



## 0589471

something about a leaky condo, rain, and puppies. My dogs are both male yet one of them had puppies...like gave birth. Super weird lol


----------



## Karsten

I was outside my childhood friend's house throwing a handball against his garage door. I vaguely remember there being wasps around. It was a sunny morning. I don't remember exactly how it transitioned, but before I woke up I was with my friend at this extravagant ball. I was dressed for the occasion, but he was only in a sleeveless t-shirt, lmao. We were walking briskly through trying not to be caught out when the setting slowly morphed from ball/dinner into the suit department at JCPenny's. One of the salesman came running towards us asking if we needed help and I told him no and woke up.


----------



## mt moyt

I was living in a shared house with my entire year group. I was back in year 12 or maybe university. 

There was a maths test coming up, on general maths. No topic was specified, so I didn't study. On the day of the test, I woke up and washed up with everyone else. It was early in the morning and maybe rainy.

As we were queuing up to catch the bus to school I suddenly realised I had forgotten everything about basic maths. Simple adding of Logs, basic rules for differentiation and integration that would surely be on a general maths test. I started to panic and thought about how much time I had and if it was possible to study a bit before the test.

I asked someone when the test was. I caught a glimpse of the timetable and thought it said 9:30 at first. I was so relieved (it was about 6am at the time). Then I looked again and it said the exam started at 6:40am. The dread i felt, was so glad to wake up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A plant was growing out of my arm. :blank


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A plant was growing out of my arm. :blank


Was it a cool grass sword? :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> Was it a cool grass sword? :grin2:


I wish.  It was a regular plant. :b Not sure what they're called but just the common ones you see.


----------



## 0589471

I was coordinating some kind of outdoors festival and for whatever reason my mod status here had something to do with that. My best friend lived in this giant house and it was the center of this event and I would go there to help her get her kids ready. Her creepy husband (now ex husband but for whatever reason they were married again) kept talking down to her and hitting on me when she'd leave the room. She randomly had a bunch of kids too it felt like a school.

I texted Norman Reedus as he was to be at the event. We took pictures together and I kept telling him where to go and what to do like I was a manager. Weird issues kept happening and people would come to me saying "Hey mod!" and I had to resolve disputes over decorations and games groups were planning and lots of drunkenness. I woke up sometime after this woman needed help with her weird costume.


----------



## conceived sorrow

the power kept going out, that's all I can remember


----------



## Taaylah

I was in a fast food restraunt filling up my cup when I asked a girl in line where the napkins were. I thanked her for helping me and said she was a sweetheart. Her demeanor instantly changed. A dark look came over her face and she said I was weird and not to call her that again. 

Then I was on a wooden boat entering Mexico illegally. When the boat stopped on the shore we ran for our lives. We had two men dressed in SWAT gear with guns to protect us. We were running towards a sandbar where there were dolphins waiting for us. Two men (dressed like SWAT too) ran out of a shack towards me and a woman who had fallen behind with their guns pointed at us. Somehow we both were on the same page that we were going to lie. We fell to the ground crying hysterically and told the Mexican SWAT we didn’t know the other people and to save us. The two SWAT guys from our group came back for us and shot them. We got up and started running towards the dolphins again (I don’t know why lol. I think we were going to ride them?).


----------



## Fruitcake

I was Childish Gambino. I'd happened upon some glittery putty that had been harvested from an ancient magical tree growing through the mall. Some kids had carved through to the core of the tree and taken most of the golden magical putty from inside it. A little was left behind and when I took it, everyone assumed it was me who destroyed the tree and stole the magic putty. They were after me, so I went to live on a boat close to the shore, while wearing my magic ring that made me invisible, watching, waiting.

When the time was right, I flew around Australia looking for the tallest library to land on so I could safely eat my pancakes on the roof. They wouldn't get me there because they couldn't fly like me. But all the tallest buildings were McDonalds skyscrapers with rollercoasters and slides attached. When I finally got to the tallest library, it turned out to be a radio tower. I hate it when that happens! I was apprehended by some rappers in the penthouse and they sent me sinking through the floor to the level below, but I escaped by impressing them with a freestyle rap. I was amazed at my freestyle rap abilities! It went something like, "You rappers don't think I can rhyming but I had lettuce for good timing and wow I'm actual rapping hmm tapping oh I did it again!"


----------



## Taaylah

I walked into a house and a guy I used to date was there. He was sitting in the living room with a baby in a crib in the corner. He didn’t say this but somehow I knew he’d been dating someone for a couple of months and after seeing the crib knew they had a baby together. I thought to myself I was glad that didn’t happen to me. He asked me why I ghosted him and I told him I didn’t, he ghosted me. Then he told me he tried to be skinny and got sent to the hospital for it because I’d told him when we were dating I didn’t like buff guys. I didn’t know how that was my fault because he already was on the thin side before he tried to become skinnier. Then he said he still thought about me and was hinting that he wanted me back, but I wasn’t interested. 

Then I was sitting on a wall so tall I could see it surrounded the entire country. People were jumping off of it for fun. They’d jump off and disappear at a point because we were too high up to see the the ground or make out small things clearly. They tried to get me to jump but I wouldn’t do it. I walked on the wall to the shortest part of it (the height of a regular wall) and was still nervous I’d break my legs. They reassured me and tried to show me how to do it and I finally jumped.


----------



## Suchness

Taaylah said:


> I walked into a house and a guy I used to date was there. He was sitting in the living room with a baby in a crib in the corner. He didn't say this but somehow I knew he'd been dating someone for a couple of months and after seeing the crib knew they had a baby together. I thought to myself I was glad that didn't happen to me. He asked me why I ghosted him and I told him I didn't, he ghosted me. Then he told me he tried to be skinny and got sent to the hospital for it because I'd told him when we were dating I didn't like buff guys. I didn't know how that was my fault because he already was on the thin side before he tried to become skinnier. Then he said he still thought about me and was hinting that he wanted me back, but I wasn't interested.
> 
> Then I was sitting on a wall so tall I could see it surrounded the entire country. People were jumping off of it for fun. They'd jump off and disappear at a point because we were too high up to see the the ground or make out small things clearly. They tried to get me to jump but I wouldn't do it. I walked on the wall to the shortest part of it (the height of a regular wall) and was still nervous I'd break my legs. They reassured me and tried to show me how to do it and I finally jumped.


When I have lucid dreams I like to fly up high in the sky and plummet to the ground. I get a strong urge to do it and it's a freeing feeling but I'm scared of heights irl.


----------



## Taaylah

Suchness said:


> When I have lucid dreams I like to fly up high in the sky and plummet to the ground. I get a strong urge to do it and it's a freeing feeling but I'm scared of heights irl.


I wish I knew how to lucid dream that sounds cool. I've only had two flying dreams and they were amazing because they felt so real.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had a weird Valerian-powered one early this morning. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on what it was) I can't remember what it was. It's one of those weird dreams you can remember having because it was so weird but you can't remember anything about it except for how weird it was. And apparently, my mind does that when I dream. It somehow knows it's dreaming and when the dreams get unpleasant or super weird it's like "OK! That's enough! I can't take this crap anymore! WAKE! UP!"

I hate it when I'm having an actual nightmare and I wake up because it sucked so bad and I get up and do something for a while to keep myself from falling back to sleep. When I finally lay back down, I go right back into the same nightmare exactly where I left off. When I'm in a nice dream, that never happens and I get pissed off because I woke up at the best part and can't get back. :bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## 0589471

I had to write this one down when I woke up because it was so strange.

I was walking on the beach back in my hometown. I would go back and forth from my adult self and child self for some reason. My grandparents were with me, walking behind or beside me. My small self was holding my grandmother's hand and I kept stopping to scoop sand in my hands. I guess I was gathering shells but the objects would change.

I picked up a shell, a starfish, a feather, glasses, then a tooth, and lastly a hand. It was bizarre and for some reason didn't phase me at all. I turned toward the water and the waves were getting bigger and my grandparents disappeared. I walked into the water and was still holding a hand and it just sort of turned to sand and I dropped it back in the ocean. My ankles felt heavy and like I was sinking under the water. I couldn't breathe but my head was still out of the water. I woke up gasping haha. It was really weird.


----------



## mindfulmarc

*Laptop got Stolen*

I had a super realistic dream the other night. I dreamt my work laptop got stolen and all my work related passwords and information was exposed. I was going through a freakout in the dream trying to update all my critical accounts. Then I woke. Was an anxiety producing dream, but also kinda relieving that it was just a dream :O


----------



## Suchness

Taaylah said:


> I wish I knew how to lucid dream that sounds cool. I've only had two flying dreams and they were amazing because they felt so real.


It's something you ave to practice to get. When I got into it I read a book on it, I kept thinking about it, I carried an affirmation in my wallet and put it under my pillow at night and I would meditate on it before sleep. After a month of that I had my first lucid dream and another one the night after. I stopped practicing after that but I still get them every now and then.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I had one recently that seemed to show a piece of paper with information about how to get several licences from some local council for different kinds of sports played on different types of ground, or something like that. Very odd.


----------



## ThermobaricTank

This dream was weirdly satisfying and charming, so much that I decided to mark it on my dream log! 



I was a kid. The atmosphere was very depressing, it was during a rainy night. I ask my father what he values in life and he answers "sex and drugs, of course, har har har!" and then he goes on a rampage. I decide to escape from the window in my bedroom, but he hears me and begins chasing after me while cursing and yelling that I'll get him in trouble. Being a dream, I was suddenly a master of parkour and managed to outrun him through the rooftops of some small houses, but I keep running until I reach a pitch black abandoned building. I'm very afraid and begin thinking that I'll die in the street, alone. 



Suddenly the air gets warmer and it stops raining, I get out of the darkness and see people coming back from some kind of fair in the distance. I begin to desperately say to every person I meet "please, please, take me with you, I'll work, I'll try to be useful, but please don't let me die out here!" The first man to answer me is a dark skinned street sweeper who kindly tells me "I'm sorry, but I can't take you with me". I get more desperate, when a family appears past the corner and I plea to them. First they seem concerned and look around, then laugh softly and tell me that I can come with them, that I don't have to worry about being useful or work for them. And so I was adopted, not only by a nice family, but also by a nice reality... 



While the beginning was an exaggeration, the whole dream was a nice metaphor of how I abandoned this reality in favor of a better one in my mind, and was surprisingly coherent for being a dream as well!


----------



## Taaylah

Taaylah said:


> I walked into a house and a guy I used to date was there. *He was sitting in the living room with a baby in a crib in the corner.* He didn't say this but somehow I knew he'd been dating someone for a couple of months and after seeing the crib knew they had a baby together. I thought to myself I was glad that didn't happen to me. *He asked me why I ghosted him and I told him I didn't, he ghosted me.* Then he told me he tried to be skinny and got sent to the hospital for it because I'd told him when we were dating I didn't like buff guys. I didn't know how that was my fault because he already was on the thin side before he tried to become skinnier. *Then he said he still thought about me and was hinting that he wanted me back, but I wasn't interested. *


I just realized this turned out to be true. The guy texted me a couple of days after this dream. He said he still thinks about me and apologized for ghosting me. I did some internet sleuthing to find out why he was randomly texting me after not speaking or seeing each other for two years, and I found out the girl he dated almost a year ago (his last girlfriend) is pregnant. Dream me assumed the baby in the crib was his, but in real life it's not. Still a weird coincidence though. I hadn't thought about him for a long time so having this dream out of nowhere was random. My dream did get another thing right though. I wasn't interested :lol (p.s. I don't know why I dreamt about the buff/skinny thing. I never said that lol).


----------



## tea111red

^Pretty weird coincidences! Mysterious how this kind of stuff happens.


----------



## CNikki

About someone whom I really miss. We gave small talk, hugged and I continued to walk to where ever I was going (not even sure where.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> About someone whom I really miss. We gave small talk, hugged and I continued to walk to where ever I was going (not even sure where.)


Same. :hug


----------



## Itsmelacee

I dreamed something about having to go back to high school to finish credits even though I have long since graduated high school irl. I've had much more interesting, creative, deep dreams than that though.


----------



## CaptainBoz

I dreamed I was on an island. It was like the Florida Keys or something similar. Very small. I was in a hotel, but it was very dark and the inside was dark wood paneling. I left and went outside to go to the beach, but the roads were very close to the houses and beach shacks. I got to the end and there was a row of palm trees and sea oats right at the end of the road, and the beach was maybe only 5 or 6 feet wide and then the waves were washing up right there. I didn't cross to go into the water. I left to go back to the hotel and met up with a young woman. She had auburn hair, and blue eyes and fair skin. Probably no older than 23 or 24. I think she was with me. Looking at her made my heart leap with joy. Then I woke up and felt depressed.

When I was in my 20s or 30s, I didn't have a girlfriend or many friends in general. I never had a girlfriend like the one in my dream. I'm married now, but my wife does not look like that. I thought it best not to mention my dream to her.

I think I am just melancholy about things I never did. Chances I never took. Opportunities I never had.


----------



## Suchness

Itsmelacee said:


> I dreamed something about having to go back to high school to finish credits even though I have long since graduated high school irl. I've had much more interesting, creative, deep dreams than that though.


Imagine if all your dreams are like that for the next couple of year, waking up and going to the bathroom, waiting at the bus stop, grocery shopping etc. That would be weird and interesting in its own way.


----------



## sad1231234

A beautiful lucid-dream(a dream where you know that you are dreaming and you can control the dream), that felt more real than real life, but had a very beautiful dreamy vibe to it, a vibe of beautiful other-wordly conscious freedom beyond this realm of existence. And i flew and it was so exciting and exhilirating.


----------



## sad1231234

Suchness said:


> It's something you ave to practice to get. When I got into it I read a book on it, I kept thinking about it, I carried an affirmation in my wallet and put it under my pillow at night and I would meditate on it before sleep. After a month of that I had my first lucid dream and another one the night after. I stopped practicing after that but I still get them every now and then.


What i find works is to try wake-induced lucid dreams. In the morning, you have a lot of dreams that border on wakefulness, so that is the time there you should be attemtping to lucid dream the most. Optimal time is when you have those semi-conscious dreams just before you wake up, or when you wake up in the morning but still have the dream chemicals surging through your brain.

@Taaylah
You should try googling how to lucid dream, there are countless different methods on how to lucid dream. The easiest way is to do it in the morning, when you are like half asleep and half awake. You simply let your dream mind take control whilst maintaining some conscious awareness and you eventually will enter a lucid dream. It is hard to control but with time and practice, you can probably master it enough to have lucid dreams for like half an hour or an hour each night. Lucid dreams are amazing because there are theories suggesting that lucid dreams are caused by the releasing of naturally occuring entheogens in the brain, resulting in an extremely other-worldly experience. All people need to do to access these dream states of consciousness is to consistently practice different lucid dreaming methods such as Wake Induced Lucid Dreams, Hypnogogic Mantras, and continually/consistently questioning whether or not this reality is a dream. That is a sure way to access the powrr of lucid dreaming.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Dreamed about her mom who I miss as well. Woke up feeling ****ing terrible. Miss that life I had for a while in another city. Miss it all.


----------



## Taaylah

tea111red said:


> ^Pretty weird coincidences! Mysterious how this kind of stuff happens.


Isn't it? 90% of me knows it was just a coincidence, but there's 10% that thinks I predicted the future :shock :lol


----------



## Taaylah

sad1231234 said:


> @Taaylah
> You should try googling how to lucid dream, there are countless different methods on how to lucid dream. The easiest way is to do it in the morning, when you are like half asleep and half awake. You simply let your dream mind take control whilst maintaining some conscious awareness and you eventually will enter a lucid dream. It is hard to control but with time and practice, you can probably master it enough to have lucid dreams for like half an hour or an hour each night.


It sounds like I'm halfway there because this is how I remember my dreams. I sometimes am able to go back to sleep and continue the dream (rarely, most times I have another dream), but I've never controlled one. I'll have to look into the other methods you mentioned. I've never heard of them before but they sound interesting.


----------



## sad1231234

Taaylah said:


> It sounds like I'm halfway there because this is how I remember my dreams. I sometimes am able to go back to sleep and continue the dream (rarely, most times I have another dream), but I've never controlled one. I'll have to look into the other methods you mentioned. I've never heard of them before but they sound interesting.


Yeah you're probably getting there. I guess in order to control it, you need to sort of feel for the reigns/handlebars of your dream mind. Almost like a form of subconscious trance induced willpower. And you have to do that at the same time of maintaining lucidity/consciousness by comnecting yourself to your dream environment whilst disconnecting yourself from reality by forgetting about reality. All at the same time of preserving a malleable form of self-consciousness in which you can increase or decrease lucidity. Oh and watch out for sleep paralysis, lol! Its where you get temporarily paralyzed by the sleep chemicals whilst still being in a hallucinatory state, it happens frequently with lucid dreams especially if you do not know how to navigate dream-consciousness well. It is perfectly safe but people can see scary monsters and stuff lol. Im just telling you now so you dont think they are demons or anything like the Medieval people did haha.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had a dream about my Dad. It was like he was having a breakdown. I believe I'd picked up his emotions in my dream. 


I wish I didn't. I don't care about him.


----------



## roxslide

I keep dreaming that I'm a guy for some reason. I know the last dream I was some jock build type guy but I don't really remember what happened. 

The other dream I had was pretty vivid. It was set in this fantasy yet urban world (not sci-fi) that I think is a reoccurring setting for my dreams. Anyway, I was with some people and I looked and was built like Tony Stark (but I wasn't Iron Man). It was kind of a nightmare... there was this strange pink liquid that was sentient or something that would absorb into your skin and make you insane, we were trying to stop it. We finally killed it in the end but I don't remember exactly how and we only did it after it made a couple of our friends insane. I think it evaporated as soon as it the sun hit it and we took advantage of that but I don't remember how.


----------



## Solomoon

In my dream I was dating a girl. We went upstairs to my bedroom and we were kissing on my bed. It was like magic was flowing between us. There was a purity to it, like it wasn't carnal at all, it wasn't a human experience, somehow we'd become angels. We were smiling and laughing. At one point I had my Playstation on and somehow I get to these saved files of another chick. I'm a little anxious because I don't want her to think I'm into somebody else but she doesn't seem worried. As if she knows that if anyone else had claims on my heart she'd already burned it away with holy fire. Later I'm somewhere else and thinking about how lucky I am to be with my girlfriend. I think about us taking the next step. I can feel that if we had sex it'd be more than flesh grinding on flesh, it'd be spiritual, an eternal moment. But I wonder if it'd be a bad idea to go that far if we don't stay together forever. Because it's hard to imagine I could be so blessed that she would always be mine.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in hospital because I had a baby I didn't even know I was having. There was no dad, and while I was asleep, my family named my daughter something that started with Y (it might have been Yasmine, but I can't remember) and I was trying to think of what I could change it to, and wondering if it could be changed again like that.

Then my dream changed, and my sister was getting married, but there was no husband, so maybe she was marrying herself again (I've dreamt she did another time). My parents were talking about food to take for themselves. They wanted lots of plain white rice, and there was a lot of it. We were going to be sleeping on the paddlesteamer where the wedding reception was held when my sister really did get married (she's getting divorced in a few weeks) and she was warning me that there would be a daddy long legs spider in every corner.

Then my dream changed again, and I was in a room with lots of Easter eggs. There was an old lady, and someone was asking her if she knew how old she was. She said she knew.


----------



## tehuti88

Not proofed.

Every time I looked out on the front porch, I saw a new group of feral cats feeding, including 8-9(!) black cats, some with slash marks to their backs that I took to mean they'd been fighting each other.  But still, I was so awed! One group included a calico and at least two orange tabbies. But then for some reason I was looking out at the porch in some office building instead, and a mountain lion appeared among the cats. It was...weird looking, like a solarized outline of a drawing rather than a real mountain lion, and was quite big. Fortunately, it was getting along with the housecats; I watched it put its giant paw in the dry food and gently shovel some out. I suddenly had a (nonexistent) guy friend with me, and as we left the window (actually, more like sliding doors now), I murmured, "It's a good thing I put out more food!"

Then we were in a urologist's office. It was weirdly tiny and cluttered with cabinets and counters and a chair and such. I'm not sure why I was there, I assume it was related to my interstitial cystitis though I don't have that anymore since my bladder was removed. Meh. Anyway, I got something on my hands and went to wash them at a small sink but for some reason it flowed over a toilet(??), so I went to another, deeper sink in the corner, and had to move some stuff aside to reach it. For some reason there was a hose constantly running water in this sink. :| While doing this I noticed the view out a nearby window and we were quite high up, a beautiful view (more trees/shrubbery than buildings/city), blues and violets and a few lights; I wondered if there were any buildings as high in my own city (so...I guess we were out of town somewhere?). Then I thought, we aren't THAT terribly high, surely a lighthouse would be as tall as this. (I don't know why I thought of lighthouses. I've been inside maybe two of them IRL, neither one located in my hometown, and I think this building perhaps was taller.) I then noticed what looked like a doorway leading to the doctor's private office and wanted to go peek inside but thought the urologist might come back and my guy friend might also get in trouble. (He was behaving himself, unlike me. I have no clue who he was but now I sort of have a crush on him. :sigh )

IRL, the night prior I'd been reading a couple of scholarly article abstracts online about causes and treatments of interstitial cystitis. Didn't learn much new except that potassium seems to play a role in irritating the bladder wall. My potassium ran so low after my surgery that I had to be put on a painful IV (while already in the hospital for a serious kidney infection) and I was belatedly informed I need to take potassium supplements now, they never explained why. I also remembered that I suffered from low potassium prior to bladder removal, something that was discovered after I fainted at my previous urologist's office, in fact. So now I wonder if my IC had something to do with that.

Additionally, I have to go see my "new" urologist next week because the medical supplier is holding my supplies hostage until I do, I guess I need to get my prescriptions through him now instead of through my regular doctor, even though my regular doctor's prescriptions have been fine up until now.  I've seen this urologist only once so I imagine he'll be confused. The urologist in my dream, who I don't remember directly seeing/interacting with, was more like my previous urologist, Dr. B., who promised to provide followup care after my surgery--and visited me in the hospital when I had the kidney infection--but then abruptly moved away. I felt rather let down by that, and miss him. My FIRST urologist correctly diagnosed my IC pretty quickly, but seemed apathetic about helping me get better (he didn't even bother explaining what IC was when he first diagnosed me--"You can look it up online"--and that was his suggestion for additional treatments, look stuff up online on my own--plus he had me trying out treatments for far longer than I should have been, not bothering to inform me that if they didn't work within a few weeks/months, they weren't going to work at all. When I asked his office to refer me to a new urologist, they never even bothered calling me back, and I had to get a referral from my regular doctor. Dr. B. was a lot more invested in helping me (when I'd return after a failed treatment, he'd ask, "Did it help?--at all?--can you lie and say it helped even a tiny bit?" whereas the first urologist barely even interacted with me at all), he exhausted the available treatments rather than keeping me on the same useless ones for months on end, and he was the one who recommended me for bladder removal surgery. So...yeah, I miss him. :sigh

Oh. We also have at least two tabbies, an orange and a gray, that visit our porch to eat food we put out for them. They're skittish, and don't get along, so show up at different times. An odd twist developed when, one night, I spotted what I _thought_ was the orange tabby, sitting on the porch growling at something in the bush to the side; I tapped on the window and told him to behave. He ran off...and then, a _second_ orange tabby ran out of the bush and after him. ! So...there are in fact at least TWO orange tabbies, and a gray one, and they don't get along.

The black cats reminded me of Morty (missing), his brother Lee (killed by a car), their mother (killed by a car), and the Man-Wh*re (missing), as well as my old cat Pepper (deceased). That's why I was so amazed to see so many of them! I love black cats...just don't seem to have much luck with them, I guess. -_- As well, I had another recent dream (not posted here) featuring me carrying Morty, Lee, and other black cats, then my deceased cat Cosmas (not deceased in the dream, of course), into the house.


----------



## Fun Spirit

11-25-2018

I was inside a car with my Family when one of my relative who was driving parked the car in a parking lot. In the beginning they were driving fast. Inside the car there were an 18 carton of eggs. My family member had picked the carton out. It was as if we feared the eggs were cracked because of their fast driving or it was as if the person who was driving had picked out some bad eggs. It felt like both reasons. I had opened the carton to find out that the eggs were cracked. Some didn't appeared cracked but when I looked closely there were small cracks on some. We checked our other carton of eggs. A 12 dozon carton. They too were cracked and broken. Nothing gooie. Just cracked. My family was wondering if we could still use some of the eggs but I suggested we shouldn't because we never know if something may have gotten inside one. At that moment I had saw something inside an broken egg {an egg that was broken horizontally. It's other half gone} I assumed it to be a bug but when my Mom pulled it out it was a green meduim size frog. 
_______________


{This dream felt real. Dream me thought it was real.}



The Dream Me was happy and excited because She {meaning I} had never saw a frog in person aside from a zoo. Dream me remembered telling someone about this fact. Dream me remembered saying awhile back {in real life} to be able to see a frog in person out in the real world as I am walking about for a sign from the universe for a particular thing I was wondering about. Just my luck I was seeing a frog. I was so thrilled. I was saying how I had to take a picture so I could show my friend. The frog was in one of my family's hand when I took the picture. The frog took good pictures. It had a unique expression that stood out. I took several pictures. 


After taking the Frog's picture I held the frog in my hand. It was chaning colors like a chameleon. It blended in with the color of my palm. I asked my Sister if she wanted to hold it but she gestured a no. Outside the car where I was now at there was some sort of pond. I had decided to put the frog there. My Mom suggested the lake {"the lake" meaning that there was a lake nearby too} but I told her the lake would be too big for it. Too big as if I feared for the frog. The dream had altered here because now I was holding a little broken off leg from the frog along with the frog in my hand. It looked like a broken piece from a keychain because it still had the chain attached and the frog decreased in size. I put the frog down by the edge of the pond and I place the little broken leg next to it's leg in the place where the leg was broken. To the Dream Me the frog was still whole as if she didn't notice the broken off leg despite her holding it. The frog just sat there. It wasn't dead. It just didn't seem to take off quickly. It was then when I told the frog: "Tell *their real name* I said Hi." The Dream Me wanted to included another message but she decided to leave that part out. 



That was when I woke up. 



END
____________


I thought this dream was real. I really thought I founded a frog. A sign that came to passed that I The Awake Me and not the Dream Me had wish for. I was thrilled to take a picture so I could show someone. Someone specific. I told the Frog to tell the specific person I said "Hi." I say specific because I said the person's name so the Dream Me knew who she was referring to because she said their name. The Frog had to deliver the message and yet I had awaken to find out it was all a dream.



This dream tricked me. It had me all happy for nothing. The Frog never delivered my message because it was all a dream. You lied to me Froggy. 


lol

Seriously>: (


----------



## truant

I had a dream a couple of nights ago that I was a pair of green, three-eyed cat-girl twins lying in bed trying to seduce a hot human guy who had come to my (our?) planet to rescue his sister.

The dream was unusual for me, because it wasn't a nightmare.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I had a dream that I got arrested for something and wound up in a jail cell.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was an ad that said you could have funerals at Mister Ed's stable, and the horse that played him died when it was 12 (I don't know if that's true).


----------



## twistix

I dreamt that one of my toes fell off


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was playing some kind of turn-based strategy game where you get to see the effects of your actions in person. I remember (re)moving something that was blocking my country's (Australia?) access to the rest of the world. Next thing I know, China is putting on some kind of propagandistic play/musical for the country's leaders and I wonder if what I did was really a good idea.


----------



## Fun Spirit

What the heck.
I literally just woke up from an ususal Dream. It appear in the form of a person's thoughts. It was sexual. That's what woke me up. Or maybe it was just the end of a brief dream. Whatever it was I know it caused me to awaken out of my sleep baffled.


----------



## tehuti88

Don't recall it in as much detail as I'd like because it was apparently a dream within a dream (maybe within another dream). I remember most clearly I was traveling with my mother, but I'm not sure if it was driving in a car, or riding bicycles; sort of like both? The landscape was vaguely like that on the way into Petoskey, hill to the left, steeply downward (toward water?) on the right. We were coasting along this curving paved street, heading left around a grassy hilly slope, beyond/behind which I could see a large, looming complex of white/gray buildings, industrial looking. I knew this was Chernobyl.

I started to feel dread and vague alarm and wondered why there weren't any signs warning about entry into the exclusion zone. Surely we were getting dangerously close to the place! Everything was just really sunny and green and nice, blue sky, so it was a weird juxtaposition. Plus, the complex of buildings didn't look quite like the pictures I've seen of the reactor site at Chernobyl (nicer, newer, no signs of damage or repair, and I don't recall any towerlike structures). So I was doubly confused.

I slowed down and started steering us away from the big complex of buildings (half shielded from us by the hill), warning my mother why. I wasn't sure where we should go. Plus I was a bit curious about seeing the place, but I figured the risk wasn't worth it. I should point out, there was NOBODY else anywhere within sight, no traffic, cars, pedestrians, anything. The building complex didn't seem abandoned but we were the only people to be seen anywhere. My feelings and actions were weirdly mixed, like I wasn't quite myself. The dream starts to get unfortunately vague here. We headed sort of back the way we'd come, and sort of down toward the "water/lake" or whatever had been on the opposite side of the road. I think it had been like Lake Michigan on the way through Bay Harbor(?) earlier, but now when we headed down there, it changed and was more inland. Houses now, again, sort of like the area just outside Petoskey proper, with trees along the streets and such. Overcast and kind of gloomy, now. Still seemed empty of people, but I believe we spotted an old woman, like an old hag of a woman, long stringy white hair, craggy features, ragged clothes, etc. She saw us and fled in fear, but either I knew she had some information I needed, or I was worried she'd report us to somebody, or I knew she was heading for a safe place that we could use too, so I hurried after her.

The old lady finally darted into this weird area under a hill or something...hard to describe...I was watching some movie recently with Steve Martin and Goldie Hawn, _The Out-Of-Towners_ I think, where they took shelter in this crypt or something in Central Park or whatever. This was vaguely similar to that. This small, concrete room area built into the side of a hill, kind of like how some of the garages and whatnot are positioned in the steep areas of Petoskey. I followed her in, suspecting an area of safety or escape could be nearby. This part was the most interesting part of the dream but alas, too faded by now. I just recall I crawled through this dark area (it was wider than a tunnel, but still kind of narrow/passagelike, and very dark), and it got kind of slimy with algae or something, and I had to pull myself through this one area so it was almost like going between two rollers (two sheets of algae, maybe?)...this part was significant, pulling myself through...then I think I came out into an open area, outside again, though the scenery was different. I felt disgusted/anxious but also a sense of accomplishment. I think I confronted the old woman at some point at she realized I wasn't a threat and we could help each other.

It was now nighttime. There was something about at least two soldiers (?--they were officials of some sort, in uniforms); I believe they were Russian, though one might have been Russian and one might have been German or even Nazi. We (I'm not sure if my mother was still with me, she hadn't been with me in the passageway but she might have been, now) were wary of them at first but they turned out to be good guys, too. I think they had a Jeep and we all teamed together and were going to help each other with...whatever the plot was, now. Because obviously something was going on and it was more than just being near Chernobyl. Unfortunately, I don't recall what that something was. :/

As for the dream within a dream, I remember that later on I awoke and remembered that dream and was trying to summarize it in my head and jot down notes so I could type it up. I seemed to go through this twice, so either 1. I did this twice in the "outer" dream because I kept getting distracted, 2. I awoke for real, went back to sleep, then again dreamed I was attempting to remember the "inner" dream, or even 3. it was a dream-within-a-dream-within-a-dream. Probably 1 or 2, though.

I'm not sure what prompted the Chernobyl theme. I've read about the disaster a few times, but not relatively recently, and definitely not the night before the dream. The soldiers(?) might have been inspired by something I saw in a drawing app of mine the night before. I was browsing through the artwork in Sony Sketch...for some reason, it seems most of the other users are Russian, or at least, they have a Cyrillic-style alphabet. This includes the few people who fave drawings of mine. I noticed somebody had a tag on one of their drawings, "#countryhumans." I followed this tag and found lots of art by lots of users and most of it was similar in style, cartoony people with round heads colored like the flags of various countries. Basically, anthropomorphized versions of different nations. There were LOTS of Russian flags, including the red-white-and-blue one, and the old Soviet flag with the hammer and sickle. Some of the Russian "country humans" were wearing those winter caps with fur or wool inside and flaps over the ears. There seemed to be a violent theme in a lot of the artwork, with Nazi-looking "country humans" confronting Russian-looking country humans. I recall a solitary, female, peaceful-looking Polish country human (at least, it said "Poland," though I thought the main color was pale blue and it turns out that's not on the Polish flag, so I might be misremembering certain details). And there was one strange one with what looked like Russia and the United States lying in bed together (clothed), cuddling; they both looked male. Really weird. I tried to scroll to the beginning of the entries, to perhaps see what had initially inspired this tag, but there were too many so I gave up. The collaboration aspect of this app is beyond me. But anyway, the two authorities I confronted in my dream might have been inspired by the Russian and Nazi(?) "country humans" I saw the night before, because I think one of them might have been wearing one of those Russian-style caps.

I just Googled "#countryhumans" and it's all over the place, YouTube and DeviantArt and Instagram and Twitter, apparently this is a big thing (sometimes under the tag "#country_humans" instead because there are actually two different things?). Haven't ever heard of it until now. And despite discovering this I'm still as clueless as ever. *shrug*

I did learn two things, though! One, that Russian hat I was talking about, apparently it is called a "ushanka." And two, I don't recommend going to some Wikia/Fandom page called...Polandball or something...it has something to do with this "#countryhumans" stuff, but it looks like there is lots of drama going on there. So...yeah.


----------



## Musicfan

I was at a rodeo and some guy started to hold my hand, and I said "I'm not your girlfriend!" So he was laughing and we almost started fighting and all of the audience was calling me a "snowflake." It wasn't much of a dream but I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Musicfan

This time I was in a giant house at the top floor and the place was filled with lions and tigers and bears. I climbed on top of the bear and was fighting it and riding it like a horse. Maybe because I've been playing Far Cry Primal.


----------



## Chris S W

Had a few dreams last night:

1. We were trying to survive an attack from a horde of zombies. We were in a building and desperately trying to stop them getting in through the windows and gaps. I got bit on the hand and said "oh great, so I'm the one that gets bit."
That's about all I remember.
I wasn't really scared so on some level I guess I knew it wasn't real. And me saying what I said suggests that I'm just treating it like it's a typical zombie film or something.

2. There was a young boy trying to kill me. He had knives and guns in his pockets. I can't remember much of it, but I remember I was running from him as he was trying to shoot me. After running around a few different areas and corners I decided to stop and try to jump him. I did, but I couldn't find the guns or the knives on him and people were coming towards us to ask what I'm doing jumping a little boy and I was still trying to find the guns.

3. Just driving in my car and my gear stick went loose which I knew meant I lost some gears as this actually happened to me recently and I'm expecting it to happen again. This was the worst dream, lol.


----------



## wmu'14

A shut-down movie theater that sat abandoned for a long-time in my city was re-open and made as a tribute to the 90's, with a water park for kids, an arcade, a pizza restaurant, and a Toys R Us 2.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A crazy cluster-b chick strangled me to death. 

...

My dreams are getting weirder and weirder. :lol


----------



## 3stacks

A member from here stabbed me


----------



## andy1984

another dream where the brakes on my bike were disconnected when I tried to brake. that's all I remember. I've dreamt it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All I can really recall is that I randomly had a cat and a dog and I couldn’t find their food and they were starving, meanwhile there was some kind of community meeting going on, it was bizarre but I can’t recall enough to explain why


----------



## Suchness

3stacks said:


> A member from here stabbed me


Who was it?


----------



## Suchness

andy1984 said:


> another dream where the brakes on my bike were disconnected when I tried to brake. that's all I remember. I've dreamt it 3 or 4 times.


What do you think it means?


----------



## andy1984

Suchness said:


> Who was it?


probably me



Suchness said:


> What do you think it means?


probably going to die in a bicycle accident


----------



## Suchness

andy1984 said:


> probably me
> 
> probably going to die in a bicycle accident


There has to be a deeper meaning to it. Maybe that you're not taking enough risks or doing bigger things.


----------



## andy1984

Suchness said:


> There has to be a deeper meaning to it. Maybe that you're not taking enough risks or doing bigger things.


because people should take more risks when safety systems are failing?


----------



## Suchness

andy1984 said:


> because people should take more risks when safety systems are failing?


Something like that. It's the universes way of telling you it's ok to go for it and fail.


----------



## andy1984

Suchness said:


> Something like that. It's the universes way of telling you it's ok to go for it and fail.


or I should be really careful because I've got no brakes.


----------



## Suchness

andy1984 said:


> or I should be really careful because I've got no brakes.


Nah, that's just boring. But who knows maybe your brakes will fail on you.


----------



## 3stacks

Suchness said:


> Who was it?


It will probably become a reality if I tag them lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

3stacks said:


> A member from here stabbed me


----------



## 3stacks

twytarn said:


>


:laugh: I wouldn't mind if I got cake after


----------



## Suchness

What if twytarn has a dream of stabbing 3stacks? Things could get strange...


----------



## Solomoon

I was in some kind of arcade or casino waiting for my friend. While waiting I notice Miss London hanging around. She was looking cute as always. I want to go and say hi but I don't want to miss my friend. So I'm waiting close by where she is and my friend is just taking forever and then my dream ends lol. I hate when I dream about someone and don't even end up interacting with them despite it being pretty accurate to my real life experiences.


----------



## Solomoon

In one dream I was watching TV and they announced that The Voice was going to bring back a contestant for the finale. In my mind I knew it was Sarah Grace and expected her to win.

Another dream I had found this object valued to a secret society and I brought it in but then I somehow realized they were going to eat me. Or at least I thought they were. I'm not really sure what made me think they were cannibals.


----------



## Fever Dream

All I remember was that I had to stir a bowl of spaghetti so that it would separate the time cheese from it. :con


----------



## Reverie101

i dreamt about my friend from work i forgot what we were doing though ..hmm yeah i dont remember.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had a dream that one of my past former online friend had Skyped me on my laptop. I heard the Skype notification sound go off. It wasn't what I would call a positive message. I can't pinpoint exactly what was written on the message. It felt like maybe I had sent them a previous message some time ago because the message had an attitude of "Why did you message me after 7 years?"

The message was weird. The last time I talked with them was sometime late Summer of this year.y gut keep telling me that they will "return." I just know it. Plus those Pick A Card Readingson Youtube keep saying an "Ex" or someone from the past will return because I been getting the "Reconciliation" card.

Anyway at the end of the dream after reading the message I had walked away. The Dream Me didn't respond to it nor had a reaction. Suppose if this person did return how would I handle it? Would I go back to talking with them until they have one of their bitter moods with me, I flee, days and months later one of us return causing it a never ending cycle OR remain silent, put it all behind me and carry on with my life. I will do what the Dream Me had did. Walk away.


----------



## AffinityWing

I ended up having a nightmare where I was coming back from grocery shopping with my mother, walking on a street that seemed like it was going on forever (I think it was on the same parking lot I would walk at my university to and from my dorm, for some reason.) when suddenly I almost stepped over a crocodile in some sort of puddle. I started running backwards really fast in fear, and it started chasing me. That's when I woke up. I'm still curious what it means...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AffinityWing said:


> I ended up having a nightmare where I was coming back from grocery shopping with my mother, walking on a street that seemed like it was going on forever (I think it was on the same parking lot I would walk at my university to and from my dorm, for some reason.) when suddenly I almost stepped over a crocodile in some sort of puddle. I started running backwards really fast in fear, and it started chasing me. That's when I woke up. I'm still curious what it means...


 :lol

When I have nightmares like that I just assume that the crocodile woulda caught me if I didn't wake up.

What I really hate is when a dream like that wakes me up and I'm glad it did. I get up and grab a bite to eat and go back to sleep and the dream picks up where it left off and the crocodile is still chasing me.


----------



## AffinityWing

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> When I have nightmares like that I just assume that the crocodile woulda caught me if I didn't wake up.
> 
> What I really hate is when a dream like that wakes me up and I'm glad it did. I get up and grab a bite to eat and go back to sleep and the dream picks up where it left off and the crocodile is still chasing me.


Huh, it's kind of odd since in real life I find myself quite fond of crocodiles and alligators so I would have thought my dreaming self would have just tried to pet it. :lol Then again, I wouldn't really know, since I've never encountered any in real life so I probably would get scared anyway.

Do you often have dreams involving crocodiles? I like using Dreambible for checking what they could mean and it doesn't seem to have any entry for crocodiles, but there is one for alligators. (I guess they could have the same interpretation)

http://www.dreambible.com/search.php?q=Alligators



> To dream of an alligator represents a situation in your life that you feel is dangerous. Feeling that a problem has rocked your sense of balance or safety. Feeling shaken by something or struggling to contain a problem. An alligator may also reflect a powerful fear you have. An alligator may be a sign that you need to put more effort into confronting your fears or speak to someone about your problems.


Weirdly enough, I've rarely ever had repeating dreams. I can only remember one I had several times when I was younger, being left in the car by myself by my mom, and suddenly the car would start itself and drive off with me still in it. It was really scary to me when I had it, sometimes it would even go flying mid-air. :afr I haven't had it in forever, though I have had alot of "dreaming of falling" dreams where I wake up almost falling off the bed. lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AffinityWing said:


> Huh, it's kind of odd since in real life I find myself quite fond of crocodiles and alligators so I would have thought my dreaming self would have just tried to pet it. :lol Then again, I wouldn't really know, since I've never encountered any in real life so I probably would get scared anyway.


 Well, I don't think they're quite as bad as people think they are but I don't think I'd try to pet one.



> Do you often have dreams involving crocodiles? I like using Dreambible for checking what they could mean and it doesn't seem to have any entry for crocodiles, but there is one for alligators. (I guess they could have the same interpretation)


 No. Actually, I probably never have. But I do sometimes have dreams about scary situations similar to being chased by a crocodile. I just meant to say that I have had bad dreams that woke me up and I was happy because I thought they were over but then I went back to sleep and the same dream just picked up where it left off. :lol



> Weirdly enough, I've rarely ever had repeating dreams. I can only remember one I had several times when I was younger, being left in the car by myself by my mom, and suddenly the car would start itself and drive off with me still in it.


 :lol

Strangely enough, that could actually start happening with cars that drive themselves. Like if they get mad at their owners and move themselves to a different parking lot or something for revenge. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Last dream I remember was something to do with a snake and another one with just a bunch of bad things. I haven't had as much dreams that I can remember in like the past 3 months.


----------



## Solomoon

The dream starts and I'm with my family. Where I must've started waking up inside the dream is when I fell asleep outside and then when I awaken I realize my family left me while I was sleeping and came back. I'm thinking that anything could have happened to me and they just didn't care. There wasn't a conscious moment of "this is a dream" then but I left them.

I'm in this town with an old Western style to it and I see this pretty girl. We start talking and I tell her to wait for me outside. On my way to her I'm stopped by a guy who says we have the same grandfather or maybe it's just his grandfather and we're cousins or something. At any rate, I take him under my arm and walk with him and try to make him feel better because he's having some problems with his grandfather. Also, he and his girlfriend are about to go to a concert. They're upset because they wanted this band T-shirt in a certain color that is already out. Most of what is left is orange. They say, "Why does it have to be orange?" I kind of smirk and say, "Isn't that what everyone is wondering?"

So I leave and try to find that girl who I'd been talking to but instead I come across an ocean. Someone mentions sharks, and I'm like, yes, sharks. I very consciously decide to fill the ocean with sharks. In particular it's the kind of sharks from Sharknado. I scream and my head hurts a little as I cause it to rain down sharks. Then I picture the water being clear and empty until the sharks are gone.

Later I'm going around the town and the Autobots are there. Except it's not the Autobots, it's someone that has taken their bodies. This bothers me so I swear vengeance. However, from the moment I become angry they become lifeless husks. I punch their bodies till the metal caves in anyways.

I'm able to do things like that in the dream but it takes mental effort and I'm having some trouble making the visualizations perfect. Near the end I consider trying to split myself into multiple people but have a feeling that would be too difficult. The person I was trying to find is apparently lost. I mull over creating someone who looks like Dove Cameron. I picture her in my head and imagine her face on a billboard in the town. Soon after that I woke up.


----------



## discopotato

my cat ran away and I went looking for him all over the city


----------



## GeomTech

Mhm. Most dreams these days have been vague to say the least. 

It appeared that I was drafted by a hacking / cybersecurity organization, and apparently infiltrated another group; and in the midst of meeting with the "boss" of this group, the cervical / neck area of this character began to shrink to the point where his head completely fell off. Before this, I recall him repeating a certain phrase, but can't remember exactly what he was saying.


----------



## Taaylah

I was at work answering phones. Then I was in the bathroom getting ready for work, putting makeup on. My dreams are boring now. All I have time for is work.


----------



## Taaylah

I was in a gorilla’s arms petting the hair on his chest. He was petting me too, feeling all of the tiny little blonde hairs on my arms. Everyone was scared for me, but I reassured them that he thought I was a gorilla too because of the hairs and he wouldn’t hurt me.


----------



## Ekardy

I was in feudal Japan and I was wearing this beautiful kimono walking in a park but then I got scared for some reason and it woke me up.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> I was in feudal Japan and I was wearing this beautiful kimono walking in a park but then I got scared for some reason and it woke me up.


past life memory kardy :O

I dreamt of crowds...lots of people. And randomly my high school friend's house and her brother had tons of kids randomly and the adults all gave their rooms to the kids and slept in the backyard. I was upset because it was raining and I wasn't about to sleep outside in some soggy bed. Not sure why I was living there with them lol


----------



## NobodyWasHere

Last night, I had a dream about an old crush I had.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> past life memory kardy :O
> 
> I dreamt of crowds...lots of people. And randomly my high school friend's house and her brother had tons of kids randomly and the adults all gave their rooms to the kids and slept in the backyard. I was upset because it was raining and I wasn't about to sleep outside in some soggy bed. Not sure why I was living there with them lol


:| That's random lol, how did you end up living there? 
Were you at least sleeping inside a tent?

And that would be interesting, if it was a past life. O_O
This is the second time I dreamt of being in some park and last time there were peacocks everywhere.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> :| That's random lol, how did you end up living there?
> 
> Were you at least sleeping inside a tent?
> 
> And that would be interesting, if it was a past life. O_O
> 
> This is the second time I dreamt of being in some park and last time there were peacocks everywhere.


haha no! The beds were just outside on the lawn. It was bizarre.

Peacocks? That's crazy lol sounds like you have very colourful dreams.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha no! The beds were just outside on the lawn. It was bizarre.
> 
> Peacocks? That's crazy lol sounds like you have very colourful dreams.


Not always but yea,  I love when I get those kinds of dreams, super saturated and vivid, I can feel and smell things when my dreams are like that. That's why it would be interesting if it was a past life memory because they feel so real!


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> Not always but yea,  I love when I get those kinds of dreams, super saturated and vivid, I can feel and smell things when my dreams are like that. That's why it would be interesting if it was a past life memory because they feel so real!


Yeah, the interactive, tangible dreams are my favourite too. You get lost in them and it feels so real.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think it was quite eventful but I've forgotten it all, as usual these days.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My dad had a dream that I went to the nursery with him to get a $2 plant my mum wanted, and I warned him that there was a hole in the ground, then fell down it myself. It was like a metal sinkhole with a lid that wasn't covering it. My dad looked down it and couldn't see me, then went to ask the people in the nursery where the hole leads to. They told him not to worry about me because it goes to the local beach.

He got in the car and drove to the beach as fast as he could, then looked down every drain to try to find me, but couldn't find me. He was thinking my mum wasn't going to be happy with him for losing me. Then he heard me screaming and calling him, and I was okay.


----------



## truant

I was invited to have dinner with a ******* and his mother in their shack. The mother had cooked up the head and shoulders of a young black man and covered it with tinfoil so that I could only see the meat at one end. Then they asked me to carve the roast and handed me a long knife. I knew what was on the tray (I'd spoken to the young man earlier in the dream) so when they handed me the knife I hesitated. The ******* pulled out a shotgun and told me to start carving. Then a policeman started pounding on the door. I shouted for him to come in but it turned out that the policeman was the *******'s brother. I knew I was in trouble, so before they could kill me I stuck the knife up through the bottom of the jaw of the man with the shotgun, into his brain. When his mother tried to attack me I stabbed her through the eye into her brain. Then the policeman pulled his gun on me and I wrestled with him. I woke up just as he pulled the trigger, presumably killing me.

I wish I could say that this kind of dream was abnormal for me, but it's actually fairly typical.


----------



## Solomoon

There was a pretty girl that insinuated herself into my group of people which I had no problems with initially. Then I witnessed her getting ready to eat someone which must be how she maintained her eternal youth. So I stabbed her in the chest and cut off her head. I remember a sensation that she wasn't really dead as the dream ended.

I feel kinda bad for it but she had such a power of compulsion that had I not killed her we'd have eventually become her slaves and been eaten one by one. Anyways, I don't think death took, which isn't all too surprising considering her apparent supernatural abilities.


----------



## tehuti88

More detailed than this, but basically I visited my main street in _Happy Street_ to find that many of the buildings were damaged/destroyed/"missing," there were new non-interactive characters cleaning the place up (I specifically remember a white bunny in overalls, sweeping the ground), and most of my villagers had moved somewhere else; looking at the map, I remembered an area where I could send villagers to go "camping" (like exploration on Gothicat-World), and when I visited this area, I found my villagers temporarily relocated there. It was a strange burnt-orange place I hadn't fully explored yet. My little animals were crowding around with the regular inhabitants of the area. There were some weird characters without faces and, unsure of what their purpose was, I decided to leave them alone for now. I went to the left end of the street where there was wilderness and some sort of wise women characters; one introduced me to new quests in the game. I was to construct new buildings in this area for my Main Street characters to temporarily use. I was kind of worried I wouldn't have resources, but was even more excited to remember this area of the game which I'd forgotten, as well as to get new quests since the real game hasn't been updated in ages (the interactive Christmas event didn't even work this past year--first time since I've started playing the game  ) and the quests ran out a year or two ago. But while I was reading the requirements for this new quest I got sidetracked and then it had something to do with books instead. :/

This is a newish recurring theme, finding new areas to explore in _Happy Street_. Perhaps it's the digital equivalent of finding "new" (forgotten) rooms in my house.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh god. I was back in high school. But it was an odd dream. We were all playing some weird competition games like it wasn't even a school but just a place you go to play games. It was strange. Haha. All I remember was one part where we all had these cell phones that were all the same. 

Okay then. Whatever floats my head's boat.


----------



## Taaylah

My mom and I were trying to get a girl out of our car. She was unconscious due to witchcraft, so we were taking her out into the woods looking for a person (witch?) with a cure. My mom started dragging her out of the car and across the pavement by her feet. I told her to stop because it made it look like the girl was dead. I looked up and spotted a police car in the parking lot. The officer was staring us down and started exiting his vehicle with his hand on his gun. We dropped the girl and ran, opening a manhole and running down into the sewers. 

Then I dreamed my house was infested with rats.


----------



## SparklingWater

I've had a serial dream the last few nights. I met, fell in love and married some really handsome guy. The last 2 nights I got really upset he wouldn't let me cook for him and tonight I ended up choking. Then he wouldn't have sex with me in my own dream! Lmao. I'm literally feeling like **** in my own dream. Dream me is disappointed and wondering what's going on. I really hope this one continues another night or 2. I think he's gonna end up being gay or having an affair or something. Dream husband is not feeling me at all. This serial dream is far better than the last one where my sis and i were running down a river for some god forsaken reason.

And last night i also had a short clip dream that i was texting this dr. from the study (which happened earlier yesterday irl.) i was messaging him then i looked again and i ended up messaging someone i haven't spoken to in 5 years. My dream heart stopped beating and i woke up in a cold sweat wondering if i texted the person.

i'm gonna start journaling my dreams again. I do have a lot of good ones. I just have to keep my journal right next to me when i wake cause I forget them very quickly unless they're serial. Those stick with me for a bit while they're playing out.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had an odd dream about my cousin who I use to be very close with when we were young, but I've very very long since spoken to her. In the dream, we were together like we remained close this entire time. And we were at our current age. It's so weird. She was also close and chummy with my sister too, which they also haven't spoken in a very long time or maintained contact at all.


----------



## GeomTech

Got a series of large, 8.5 x 11 inch lottery tickets that came through the mail or were given to my family. Instead of simply scratching off each number and knowing if you're automatically a winner, we also had to strap ourselves in a compartment with some radio wave amplifier device sending messages to other contestants of this "lottery game". Whatever this portion of the lottery was, it wasn't pleasant. I recall breathing heavily and exerting much effort against the other contestants. Though, it may've been more communicative than competitive; not entirely sure. We also had to listen to a host giving clues or instructions. But after a while, I was alone in group of strangers partaking in the radio wave sending or whatever it was, and feeling very tired. I returned to the lottery game, and was on the verge of finding out whether I won something or not. I was convinced that I won something huge, but it turned out that it was only $235 USD.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Two nights ago I had a dream about a volcano. It was a distant away from me. It was about to erupted. It spilt out fumes and ashes. I was inside a car when I decided to record it on a cell phone I had. I didn't see any lava spitting out. It was mostly ash and smoke. Rocks from the volcano flew overhead. Then nearby in front of me that was when the smoke-like fire started to approach me/the car. A relative of mine was the driver They didn't seem to react to the eruption or the nearby smoke in front of us. I was the only one who was nervous and fearful of the smoke approaching. It was as if the relative wasn't reaction quickly enough. Eventually they drove away from the smoke. 
This was what stood out for me in the dream because afterwards nothing significant happen. We just drove by some people who seem to be evacuating/facing in the direction of the eruption or it appeared that way. I don't know where they were headed. I just know the car I was in was headed in away from the volcano.


I searched online about the dream meaning of a volcano. It said something about having "repressed" emotions/feelings or anger. I didn't see any fire of lava so I am ruling out anger. I'm not feeling angry. I just know that even though my facial expression tell off on me when I am sad I don't verbally speak what I am feeling. I remain silent 99% of the time. I guess this is the volcano in my dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was New Year's Day, and two of my dogs died on the same day (one I have now and the one who died in 2016). Then my dream changed, and I was looking at satellite images of what was here before my house was here.


----------



## tea111red

Haven't really remembered dreams lately.


----------



## Suchness

I dreamt of Kenny.


----------



## Solomoon

I'm in a college class and there are two pairs of opposing supernatural and/or elemental beings. One of the women gets killed by fire. No one else seems aware of this brief battle or maybe they just weren't interested. Throughout class I hold my arm out around the back of the supposedly dead woman's waist. She's not visible but I can feel her. I'm aware that I must look weird but no one says anything and I don't care. At the end of the class the woman that had got flamed appears again seeming to be okay.

Perhaps what happened is her physical body was destroyed but I was holding on to her astral body? And she was getting close to me to absorb my energy to recreate her physical/etheric form?

At any rate it didn't hurt me if she was using my energy so I didn't mind.


----------



## tea111red

finally remembered a dream. i dreamed i went to some gathering and saw these people i worked w/ a few years ago. i accidentally said something offensive to one of them and then had to do damage control.


also, paul stanley from kiss was there and i met him stu).


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed i was getting along w/ this guy and liked him, but then later on i found out he was my cousin (not my actual cousin in my real life) and later actually a woman upon further inspection.

wtf is this.....


----------



## Chris S W

I dreamed about her. I think I saw her in a vision or something, working at some place (I don't know what the place was exactly). But I travelled for what would be 4 hours to get there, and was asking about her. I was told she worked the night shift and started at 2am I think, which is a weird time. So I waited for her, but I guess I woke up before she arrived.

The feelings were intense during the dream and when I awoke. They are every time I dream about her.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

No idea. All I know is that it was one of those times when you're super knackered, sleep deeply, have billions of dreams but forget them as soon as you wake up.


----------



## Solomoon

I was a mother and daughter. At first I was the mom and there was a maniac on the loose so I run to my daughter. Then I become the daughter and I feel a knife already in my back. I became the mom again as she was about to get stabbed too.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in some sort of mini supermarket, looking for pasta with my parents. Then it turned into the supermarket we usually go to, and I sat on the floor near the fruit section and made a sandwich for myself, not caring that the food was on the floor. Once it was finished, I stood up and was going to go to the next aisle, but then I saw two people who work in the supermarket sitting on the floor, looking at photos of their kids. I didn't want to disturb them by walking past, so I went and made another sandwich I didn't really want.


----------



## GeomTech

An odd one here. Apparently, I was located in what looked like my backyard (my backyard 2.0), or what looked similar to such. There was a very peculiar contraption present; not sure how I can describe it. What I do know is there was something that looked like a chair, and you would sit there, and wait until the machine starts "working" on you. I think the functioning of the machine related to something energetic in nature. 

Hmm. How very odd.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It was a quay with rather pretty two-storey row houses all along it, I think they were painted blue or white, perhaps in the Mediterranean somewhere. Also think the weather was nice and sunny, but there was a sense of civil unrest or war or something. There may have been other people running away, not sure. Then I was at a dock with some barrier that may have been for wave electricity generation but don't think there were any boats there.


----------



## Graeme1988

I had a lucid dream about getting a tattoo done... and it turns out badly. But I woke from dream at the point where ah wus going to say something.


----------



## megatheriidae

I was in my backyard, which leads into a forest preserve, and I saw a few deer, and then a wolf (coyote? would make more sense but I think it was a wolf), and at some point I went into the woods and found a young boy unconscious, lying on wet leaves. I carried his body into my backyard but left him for something, and then my dad came out and saw him and yelled at me for leaving him like that. 



There are a lot of gaps in my recollection because I had this dream a few nights ago and didn't write it down. I keep thinking I should start a dream journal, but now that I'm at uni again that's not going to happen.


----------



## truant

Had a dream I was in the kitchen making food or something. My invisible friend was sitting at the table, complaining and being very negative. I finally said: "I can't take any more of this. You have to go." And I made him disappear. Then he came back (though he was invisible, like a ghost/demon). I tried to get him to go away again and he fought me. I started reeling him into my body, like he was a reel of film, and started shaking so hard in the dream the convulsions woke me up.

So that's like, nothing to worry about, right? Totally normal to have convulsions in your sleep?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Had a dream I was in the kitchen making food or something. My invisible friend was sitting at the table, complaining and being very negative. I finally said: "I can't take any more of this. You have to go." And I made him disappear. Then he came back (though he was invisible, like a ghost/demon). I tried to get him to go away again and he fought me. I started reeling him into my body, like he was a reel of film, and started shaking so hard in the dream the convulsions woke me up.
> 
> So that's like, nothing to worry about, right? Totally normal to have convulsions in your sleep?


Were you shaking when you woke up as well? I think sometimes things seem more extreme when you're half asleep or something. I've never experienced that but once in a dream I jumped off the top of this playground and it felt like my brain was rattling in my head or something (it was a really weird sensation,) and then I woke up straight afterwards. I think the sensation mostly faded besides the memory after waking up though.

I read some stuff and I think nocturnal seizures are either unlikely or essentially impossible to happen during stage 5 REM sleep which is when dreaming and nightmares occur, but with night terrors they happen earlier (in between stage 3 and 4,) and nightmares are supposedly more frequent in patients with temporal lobe epilepsy (they didn't find that in this study, they admit possibly because the patients were mostly medicated for epilepsy, but in previous research they mention that's apparently the case.) I looked it up because I'm actually not sure how you differentiate between a nightmare and a night terror and apparently with night terrors you're unlikely to recall what happened but on the other hand you're more likely to move about in your sleep (because the paralysis that happens during stage 5 sleep isn't active then I guess.)

If this is the first time it's happened and it doesn't keep happening it's probably OK though, it might just be a really vivid part of the nightmare.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> Were you shaking when you woke up as well? I think sometimes things seem more extreme when you're half asleep or something. I've never experienced that but once in a dream I jumped off the top of this playground and it felt like my brain was rattling in my head or something (it was a really weird sensation,) and then I woke up straight afterwards. I think the sensation mostly faded besides the memory after waking up though.
> 
> I read some stuff and I think nocturnal seizures are either unlikely or essentially impossible to happen during stage 5 REM sleep which is when dreaming and nightmares occur, but with night terrors they happen earlier (in between stage 3 and 4,) and nightmares are supposedly more frequent in patients with temporal lobe epilepsy (they didn't find that in this study, they admit possibly because the patients were mostly medicated for epilepsy, but in previous research they mention that's apparently the case.) I looked it up because I'm actually not sure how you differentiate between a nightmare and a night terror and apparently with night terrors you're unlikely to recall what happened but on the other hand you're more likely to move about in your sleep (because the paralysis that happens during stage 5 sleep isn't active then I guess.)
> 
> If this is the first time it's happened and it doesn't keep happening it's probably OK though, it might just be a really vivid part of the nightmare.


It's hard to know for sure, but my subjective experience was that it was the shaking that woke me up, not the dream. By the time I was conscious all I felt was a racing heart.*

I probably would have dismissed it, except that in the last few weeks I've also: 1. shouted in a dream and woke up with the subjective experience that I had shouted out loud and that it was the shout that woke me up, and 2. slapped myself in the face accidentally by trying to wave away a swarm of flies (I have a fly phobia). I often sleep with the blanket pulled up to my face and my hand resting on my cheek, and I think my fear was so strong my arm actually jerked up and then fell back down.

I come from a family of sleep-kickers (my dad and brother, and I have been accused of this by partners) and my younger brother was medicated for night terrors. The problem is that I do remember most of my dreams. Or at least one or more dreams every night. And I have nightmares most nights. The moving and shouting is new though. And since my brain feels like a fried circuit board these days, I'm wondering if it hasn't just gotten to a new stage of decay.

I'll check out the links, though. Thanks.

* I should point out that I wake up from nightmares all the time, and these are the few instances that felt subjectively different.


----------



## scooby

I don't even remember, but I had 2 moments that scared me awake. Can't remember the first, and 2nd was like a horror jumpscare with a creepy face appearing in front of me instantly.


----------



## harrison

I was with my wife when her brother turned up. We were standing outside just about to come in through the big glass doors - then I noticed he had those big, dark, manicured eyebrows some of the Asian girls have in the city. (nicely done though I must admit) :um

My wife and I just looked at each other and he said: "Is it a bit much?"


----------



## shyguy07

I woke up at about 5 in the morning and my neck was hurting, and I had to go to the bathroom. So I went and came back to bed and it seemed like I couldn't sleep. But at some point I fell asleep, and I dreamed that I had woken up at 4:30 and I heard my dad was up already and watching the news. So I went ahead and got up and watched it with him because I couldn't sleep in the dream either. Then I woke up and it was 7 almost.

The weird thing is my neck was hurting and I thought I threw the pillow off the bed so I could just lay my head on the bed itself. But when I woke up the pillow was under my head. So not sure if I really moved it or just dreamed that too.

But yeah a lot of weird loopyness in that dream.

Another thing that I tend to dream a few times a year is that I'm back in school. And usually I either can't find any of my classes there, or I dream I'm in class and have all of these assignments to do and I forgot to do them, or can't figure out how. Usually I wake up right after those dreams.

Falling is another thing that happens often in them. Not falling out of the sky but just a trip over a doorstep or something that makes me jump and jolts me awake sometimes.


----------



## Tetragammon

It was really strange. I was out helping my mother with shopping in the morning, like 9 AM. But then I was sitting in my car somewhere unfamiliar and it was past dark, and somehow I understood that I had "lost" the entire day. Not like I passed out or anything; just that somehow I hadn't actually experienced any of that time, as if I just skipped it -- like for that period of time I just didn't exist. I was just starting to panic when suddenly I was in a church during the middle of the day, such that several days had been "lost." And the fact that I ended up in a church was disturbing because I haven't been to church in about 9 years, and would never willingly go for anything other than a funeral. I briefly panicked, thinking that maybe one of my parents had died, but I found them in the chapel talking to a guy who looked almost exactly like me, like a doppelganger or something. It was like this other person or being had somehow inhabited my body for all the time I had "lost" and made me do things that I would normally never do. 

The whole thing was really disturbing, maybe because I seldom get such "fantastic" dreams. But at the same time it was really vivid; I woke up feeling panicked and exhausted, only to find that it was almost time to get up already. It doesn't sound so bad in hindsight but it really unnerved me; I was messed up all day.


----------



## Fun Spirit

1/26/2019

I had a brief dream about a past friend. This person is not the same person I mention in The Sorry Thread. This is a person I had cut off. I hate that I dreampt about them.

___The Dream____
We both were sitting in the same chair. He was sitting way too close. He was trying to leaned up against me as one who lay their head on someone's upper body. I shoved him away. He kept leaning. It felt heavy. I pushed him away again while trying to get off of the chair. 
__________

I hope they don't contact me. If they do I'm going to be like "See everyone I knew my dreams be telling me something." lol. This post would be my proof.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## discopotato

I spent an entire weekend with an old friend of mine that I haven't seen in years. Throughout the entire weekend, he kept insulting me, calling me fat over and over again and mocking me whenever I ate something and made pig noises. I'm trying to recover from an eating disorder so I guess its not that weird that my mind would make something like this up. I wonder why him though. I haven't thought about him in ages


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed i was doing a math problem.


----------



## 3 AM

i dreamt that keanu reeves kidnapped me

am i mad about this? not really........


----------



## funnynihilist

Why do I have to constantly have people from my past in my dreams?!?!?!?!


----------



## Fun Spirit

1-28-2019 
12:29 AM

I had a Love Dream. I haven't had one since my 3 love dreams back to back in one week since late last year. I wrote those in my Blog.

_____The Dream____

I dream about this guy I didn't know. I had to have been laying down flat on my belly as as this guy was in front of me. This dream is fuzzy. All I know is this guy was making a slow attempt to kiss me but I beated him to it. The Dream Me was pretty bold. She went straight for the lips. She literally cup her hand to this guy's face. I am not sure if I pulled myself in or the guy in towards me. I can't remember. 
Overall she kisssd him.

She kissed the guy but it was lousy. I think the Dream Me tried to have the kiss feel deep but because it was my first kiss {Stated by the Dream Me because in reality I never kissed a guy before} I made an "inexperience" lousy deep kiss on the lips. Even the Dream Me was aware of how her kiss was because she commented with "I f*** it up." First given dream kiss gone wrong. I think I tryed to French kiss. It felt like I was going to try but I didn't. Instead I pulled away.
The dream slightly shifted to a scene where the Dream Me was found slightly yet gently licking the guy's cheek. It was a kinky gesture.

END

______________

My Thoughts: This dream focus was all about the romantic gestures. That is what stood out. Everything else is fuzy to my memory. I can't even say how this stranger I did not know felt about it. He had to have liked it because as I said in the beginning he was about to make an attempt to kiss me. But he was slow to do it. Slow as in hesitation. When I think about it as I am awake I am surprise the Dream Me was bold. I don't think in real life I would be that bold. Then again who knows. I probably would if only I had strong feelings for someone and if they felt the same way towards me. {Which was represented in the guy's hesitated leaning attempt that the Dream Me clearly saw.}

This dream was unusual.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## blue2

Standard Chase one, where I was being chased by aliens, it was kinda fun.


----------



## Blue Dino

Being followed everywhere by a big 7ft man whose face is frozen with a deformed expression, both eyes looking at opposite directions and his mouth is in a constant creepy grin.


----------



## Fever Dream

I was driving on a bridge over a large body of water, and then a then a fifty foot wave started heading my way.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a face with no eyes, nose or mouth.


----------



## tea111red

gaudy displays.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Apparently writing them down helps you to remember them. So in the interest of that.. I've forgotten most of it but at one point Manny from Modern Family chucked himself off the top of a huge slide in an attempt to kill himself. Think he may have bern Paralysed at some point before that or? Can't remember.


----------



## kesker

There was a Black Mamba in our bed and, in my dream, I was mildly irritated about it. I grabbed it and put it in the shower and went back to bed. Later I was carrying it downstairs when it leapt out of my hands and slithered beneath the door to the pantry. At that point I reacted more appropriately, completely freaking out. I was like, "This is really bad." I could see it moving around beneath the door and had resolved to call animal control when I woke up. :blank


----------



## GeomTech

I was back in a testing center working on a SAT math question. I was working on an earlier question in a math section, and found it overwhelming, so I turned the page to possibly work on other questions while letting that previous question simmer in my mind. In the end, I started to get stressed, and I started to scrawl a bunch of random math on the page. Not sure how the test turned out. Not a fun dream at all.



tea111red said:


> i dreamed i was doing a math problem.


Same here. Lol.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

funnynihilist said:


> Why do I have to constantly have people from my past in my dreams?!?!?!?!


I certainly get them in some of my dreams, but think it's far from being constant like you say.


----------



## Fun Spirit

1-31-2019

Its A Love Dream! again. Another one in one week. I don't know why I'm gettimg them.

Also: I say "The Dream Me" often often. It is another way of me saying "I" just that it is spefically my Dream self.
_________


____The Dream____
The Dream Me came back from somewhere. I don't know where. As I laid down on the floor there was this person next to me laying on the floor. I don't know who he was. There were also two other people around. My Mom and my Older Sister. My Mom went away. It felt like she went away to speak on the phone. My Sister was somewhere nearby. I didn't see her but I knew she was around. 
On the floor were like blankets. As if people were sleeping on the floor. 


After I laid down it felt like wherever I went had some sort of good result because the guy seem happy for me. I felt like it was no big deal. The Dream Me was longer laying down but sitting up. I was about to go to sleep but the conversation caused me to sit up. The guy raised up and moved towards me. {He was on my left side} He sat close to me. Then the guy gave me multiple deep kisss on my left cheek. The Dream Me seem bashful. It also seem like I was trying to get guy taking me to dinner because of my good result. I didn't ask directly. I joke about it. The Dream Me felt it was a sneaky way of getting a guy to take her out but she also felt like it was her reward. It came from a good heart. The guy liked my idea. So it was likely he waa going to take me out. {I deserved it right? lol}
This was all between the deep multiple kisses on my cheek. 


Something else had happen and came across the back of the Dream Me's mind. She was thinking about the dinner/date but she also gave thought to someone else. I don't know who the other guy was either but it felt like the one who was the Cheek Kisser felt like a close fomer friend I knew from the past. {Honestly I hate how that person I once knew and liked in real life had somewhat appear in this dream inside the Cheek Kisser Guy} Then again it could had been the other guy. I can't pinpoint which guy had the feeling of someone from my past. It was this feeling that made the Dream Me to think. I think I had more interests for the Cheek Kisser guy probably because of that past close former friend feeling I felt in them. {I don't believe it has anything to do with my past friend. I believe the feeling was there to represent a closeness which I hate to admit but the past friend of mines I was defiantly close with.} The other guy that popped up in the Dream Me's mind seem to have been someone new I came across. 


Lastly while the deep several kisses continued on my Older Sister appear. I pulled away feeling embarrassed of someone watching us. I was extremely embarrassed. 


END
____________


2 Love Dreams in a week. I bet I will get a 3rd one. Stuff happen in 3's. I going to be like "See yaw. I told you" LOL.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Some apocalyptic scenario, last battle for humanity. Lacing my boots and checking guns with my brother, as some troops advance. Pushing my brother into a tunnel, hiding. He says, "it's alright, our people". Poking the head out to see two friends (haven't seen either of them for years in real life). They're grinning and have all their gear on. We go out for the final battle, which we know is hopeless. I go down and then get shot at from close range, which finishes me off. 

This was a happy dream. I awoke from it and stayed in bed for another 45 minutes, thinking about it. Fight!dreams are nightmares sometimes, but they are incredibly happy dreams when it's fighting alongside friends. Then the battle itself represents having a meaning to life.


Afterthought edit: of course, reading WW1 stuff before sleep has nowt to do with it.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

GeomTech said:


> I was back in a testing center working on a SAT math question. I was working on an earlier question in a math section, and found it overwhelming, so I turned the page to possibly work on other questions while letting that previous question simmer in my mind. In the end, I started to get stressed, and I started to scrawl a bunch of random math on the page. Not sure how the test turned out. Not a fun dream at all.
> 
> Same here. Lol.


Three weeks ago, I was shown while sleeping in bed a teacher writing math equations with English words on the school board in a mid size class room. During that time is where I started studying for Quadratic Equations and Linear Inequality on https://www.khanacademy.org/ for the SAT to get into a 4 year college for neuroscience, because the materials wasn't taught in my high school.

I always see written English texts and numbers while sleeping in bed, the texts refer to what I write online all the time and the numbers refers to how my environment is set for upcoming time and events.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Past three weeks just keep seeing written texts referring to specific YouTube videos and specific online community threads that I've commented on, after being shown those texts in my dreams, people on the internet that I never encounter before started questioning me about my ideas and leaving personal remarks about my intellect and my communication skills/grammar.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Can't post it here. It was X-rated. Lol.


----------



## Musicfan

A nightmare about being held in a concentration camp during a futuristic holocaust involving Terminators and ED209's.


----------



## Fun Spirit

2-2-2019


____The Albino Kids Attack___

I was at what appear to be a live action Scoody Doo movie store. The people there look like the they belong in the Scooby Doo live action movie basically. Inside the store I was in the process of buying a canned dog food with my Mom. 
I was at some sort of front desk waiting to be serve. A person soon came and they took the can. I followed them somewhere close beind. The dream went weird. Whatever they were doing it looked like they were giving me a free sample taste of some barbecue sauce on a wooden paddle. 



The dream alter from here.


After being served my Mom and I were given a cardboard box with some pizza slices on top. We exited the store, each carring a box in our arm like a waitress carrying a platter of food on her side. I followed my Mom through a gas station. A few cars were parked at the pump. There was a moment when my pizza box tried to bend over but I manage to kept my hold of it. As we made it to a car that seen to have been ours.......a young pale bald albino child was standing close to me. 


This child, whatever gender it was, was bald and albino looking. It wore clothes soft color clothes {Pink and blue come to mind.} What stood out was it's albino skin and the baldness of their head. This thing was in front of me. Soon it had friends. Some where slightly taller with the same apperance but they all looked alike. The only difference was their clothing. Some had either soft blue or pink type of clothing. The Albino kids had surrounded me. They wanted me. 


These kids weren't human. They "appear" like they were but they surely were not. They all acted like a collective mind. They had an unearthy vibe. I found myself moving away from them. They all followed me. It was a group of them. I was surrounded on all ends. It was at this moment when the Albino Kids were trying to get me to be like them. Be like them in term of mindset. It is fuzzy but I think they were putting their hands on me. I was doing my best to avoid their clutches and whatever mind trick they had. It defiantly felt like a mind trick. Like a "We want you. We want you" collective kind of feel and talk. What prevented and shielded them from taking over me was the Dream Me repeating and being specific about God. I kept saying "The Lord Our God....The God of Abraham....." This was all I was saying. My belief acted as a shield because whatever unworldy trick they were on didn't possess me. 


As I contuine to avoid the Kids' attack, possessed people were around. They appear to have been in a trance. They were walking toward me but not at me. It was the Albino Kids that done it. They had them except for me it seem. As I was walking away, in between the trance-fix people I saw this guy that I consider my elementary bully. It was his high school version of himself. Aaron Nowak. He carried a double drum {Like one with a strap over the shoulder} as if ready to play it. He too was "possessed", walking towards the opposite direction of me. {Arron Nowak was a real bully in real life for me during elementary school.} 


There were quite a lot of people walking in the opposite direction of me. Soon I came across one of my old 6th grade friend. Miles who was not affected. It was at this moment when I saw a basketball bouncing towards me. I caught it in mid bounce. It was as if someone had lost their ball because they became possessed. Whoever it was must had been playing basketball at the time of them being possessed. It also felt like the ball represented a person's dream to maybe one day be a basketball player. I had the same feeling when I saw Aaron Nowak's drum but unlike whoever lost their basketball Aaron still had his drums. I asked my friend Miles a question about what was happening. He related the event to a movie. I don't know why but he related the strange event to the movie title "Cloudy With A Chance of Meatball." I remember hearing the word Meatball. His answer was fuzzy. I can't pinpoint what he was saying because it was weird. The Dream Me corrected him of the movie and had agreed with him. 



END
_________

I swear this dream was straight out of a Sy-Fy movie. Seriously. They weren't human. Humans don't do this. I didn't like them at all. They wanted me. I'm glad they didn't get me. Another dream of me being shielded by God has saved the day once again. 




Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

haven't remembered any of them lately.


----------



## Blue Dino

I remembered 2 dreams last night which was rare. Probably because I didn't sleep well last night. 

My brother questioning me on why I exercise by running and walking outdoors and saying I'm weird for doing so, instead of doing so in a gym or joining a group sports activity like a normal person. 

Waking up with a friend I haven't talk to for a long time right next to me. I never had a crush or infatuation on him or anything.. so it was weird. More weird he was in my dream out of the blue since he's someone who I haven't cross my mind for a long time now. It was so random.


----------



## Fun Spirit

2-3-2019


After falling asleep about a hour ago I had this weird dream. It wasn't long or descriptive like my other dreams here. 


____Full of Glass_____
This was a weird. The Dream Me had some sort of see through transparent shreds of glass in her mouth. At first I thought maybe my tooth was falling out but after later inspecting it in a bathroom I was pulling shreds of glass out. out. It was even deep inside my throat because I had to hawk it out. It didn't hurt me nor have I saw any blood. 


END
___________


I try to interpreted my dreams. Since it was shreds of glass in my mouth I am guesing that maybe the words coming out of my mouth are sharp? And maybe my words aren't hurting since in the dream it didn't hurt me or damage me. I am not too sure about the transparency meaning. It was clear glass. Not a mirror type of glass that had a reflection. I don't know how else to describe it other than shreds of transparent clear glass. Maybe the words come off as clear? Like a clear glass that you can see through directly. Maybe my words are like this. Clear, direct, sharp with no damage. 







Until next time in Dream World........


----------



## harrison

I think it's probably a good idea I can hardly ever remember my dreams - I often wake up pretty tired though.


----------



## Musicfan

One dream where I was an athlete and had a fit body, I was walking around a giant mall wearing nothing but a towel around my waist. Tons of people were going by without noticing. A rare good feeling dream, probably a sign that I should get into shape again for the benefits.

Then I was in an early 2000s scifi video game. I wore a smart watch that let me quick save and I was going deep down within a facility to set off a bomb. Was like Doom or Half Life. This dream felt so much like real life.


----------



## Fever Dream

I had a dream where a mentally disturbed man with a gun was in my grandmother's old home. My sister was there, but for some reason he wouldn't harm her. I was hiding from him (although he didn't know that I was there), but decided to convince my sister to tell him I was outside so he would leave the house. Instead he decided to go looking for me believing he was being tricked. It was at night, so l left the light off and when he opened the door to the room I was in, I shot him first. Dispite being just a dream, I felt really bad about it. 

Afterward I dreamt I was on a balcony inside of a world. The entire sky was land & ocean. I had a near uncontrollable desire to jump, although I didn't. :stu


----------



## Taaylah

I was sharing a room with a coworker I didn’t know very well. I was going through the dresser looking for my pajamas as she finished up talking on the phone with an older lady who’s also a coworker of ours. They eventually said their goodbye’s and got off the phone. Right when she hung up we heard the older woman’s voice down the hallway saying the greeting we do at work. We were both like, “wtf!!” And looked at each other with wide eyes, trying to figure out what was going on. We were home alone and knew she wasn’t in the house. 

Then I had a camel in my beach house that I thought was a dog. When I opened the back door that lead to the beach it snuck past me and walked outside. The camel stopped on the first two steps leading down to the public part of the beach and looked alert like he saw something. I slowly tried to walk up to him from behind to grab him, but before I could reach him he ran at full speed towards the water. He ran straight into the water towards a huge platypus. He was getting in too deep and I wasn’t sure if he’d drown, but I hesistated going out further after him because I wasn’t sure if the platypus would attack me. People on the beach screamed for me to get him and that he’d drown, so I swam out and grabbed him, dragging him back to shore.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A nice dream with a guy in it and we were just talking and he kept saying I like you and something else. I never have dreams like this. Then, when I woke up I felt sad cause it wasn't real. :sigh


----------



## Fun Spirit

Fun Spirit said:


> 1-31-2019
> 
> 2 Love Dreams in a week. I bet I will get a 3rd one. Stuff happen in 3's. I going to be like "See yaw. I told you" LOL.


12 days later......

Its a Love Dream. See I told yaw I would have another one.....12 days later. Close enough. I'm not making this stuff up. 
__________

2-12-2019

This dream isn't grand as my last Love Dream. Some other weird stuff happen in this dream but it was weird and insignificant. Skip the backstory if unintrested.

Background Story 

* *




I had just exist the elevator from my old childhood apartment building caring some stuff in my hand. I was holding a stack of my pencils but once I was outside I dropped one and it rolled. A girl who left out thr elevator with me had grabbed the pencil up for me.I walked around the apartment building towards the 2nd level. They have a 1st and 2nd level parking. I saw this guy who looked like a robber or criminal because he wore one of those black hats that go over your whole face. He looked like someone I knew from high school. I distance myself from him as we went pass. I guess he wasn't bad because he went to his destination. After this, in the parking lot that was when I came across an old classmate from elementary school. It was his grown up version.

NOTE: I knew this person up until we graduated from high school. We didn't have classes together since the 6th grade but I knew him. 




_____The Dream_____
The Dream Me was walking through the parking lot. I had just left the front entrance of my childhood apartment building to walk towards the back entrance to get inside again which was weird. As I was taking my keys out I have came across an old classmate I knew from elementary school. It was his older verison self. {We both graduated from high school in real life. It was this version I saw of him.} It seem that I was walking a bit too fast because it apepares he was trying to keep up. At the same time I had a feeling that something was up. He asked me to a date/hangout for the next day. The next day. The Dream Me didn't know what to think. It seem that I was considering it because there on the apartment property there was the office/clubhouse we could probably hangout at but also considering to turn down the offer because I didn't like the guy like that to go on a date. As we reached the back entrance of the apartment building I had stopped to pulled out my keys {I was trying to find the right key for the entrance} but I was in a daze as I was thumbing through them. I guess the Dream Me didn't know what to think. Somehow I lead myself inside the first door. I don't know if it was I or my classmate that open the door for me. It is all a blur.

This is all that I can remember and all that was significant. The ending was weird and it altered a bit.

The Ending

* *




I was in some sort of shop-like room. I remember some people and my Mom being there. There was a stand with some books and some other items. There was this strawberry doughnut-like cake that was too expensive for what you were all getting. I told my Mom I could go to a store and buy Sara-lee cake that has a lot more ingredient/fuller cake with the same price. The desert I saw was flimsy. I also remember seeing some burger patties and buns in a bag laying on the floor. 




END

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't remember everything but I had a weird bunch of dreams think they may have been separate ones.

Firstly my cousin was building a small boat thing to live in with lots of books in shelves and was worried about its ability to be sea worthy. I recommended she get rid of some of the books because it would be unbalanced or something but she was like 'I'll be too depressed without the books' also for some reason the boat was far from the sea and actually attached to a bicycle rack :S

Then later I was at my house and it was my birthday some relatives came to visit. One of my uncles (mum's brother,) got me a giant cake thing with candles that were really hard to light and I kept struggling to get them all lit and parts of the cake were moving away. During parts of this dream I was very upset before this point. Then for some reason Neil Gaiman was there and gave me a hug and said he was surprised I accepted the hug. For some reason in the dream Neil Gaiman was another uncle of mine.

Then the weirdest part was the next bit where there was this guy talking about how he'd been forced to work in this circus. Though while he talked I saw snippets of his experiences but it was like a large chaotic crowd with contorted figures and bright lights everywhere like some kind of strange rave. They made it very hard for him to leave by treating him abusively and had criticised him for his knees being too high up his legs and they wanted him to have strange body I think (basically I think my brain was trying and failing at some kind of weird body horror kind of thing like 2/10.) When he left he said he had to move into in his own words 'this house that's more of a tent' and it was large and had weirdly patterned fabric walls (those swirly ones I forget the name of oh I found it on google yeah damask, I used to know that but forgot lol (so bad tbh) it wasn't black though the wall in question was like red and cream and also I think others had other patterns.) Anyway he and some others were running some kind of shop there in the part of it I was standing in. I think it might have been in Denmark? And he was a uni student at that point too.

Also, though I can't remember exactly what that guy looked like he wasn't really young like the weird documentary like narrative info that was coming at me was suggesting. In fact I think he kind of looked like John Waters but a bit younger. I'm going to pretend it was John Waters because that makes it better.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a plane that was slowly crashing, and everyone was running out of their houses and into the street to get away from it before it could crash.


----------



## AllGlad

Silent Memory said:


> There was a plane that was slowly crashing, and everyone was running out of their houses and into the street to get away from it before it could crash.


Were you on the plane or on the ground? Im guessing you had a feeling that you were gonna be screwed either way?


----------



## AllGlad

I had a dream a couple of days ago where my washroom had a hole on the floor... 
I could see through it, but it was pretty clear that supposely the floor below me was much further away from me. The spacing between floors was almost a whole floor!
My washroom felt unfinished and I was frustrated...
I think this dream goes back to how my parents especially my dad never spent money on their home to make nicer. They would rather just let things break down and not spruce it up...


----------



## Memories of Silence

AllGlad said:


> Were you on the plane or on the ground? Im guessing you had a feeling that you were gonna be screwed either way?


I was on the ground, in one of the houses, and I was thinking that it was a bad idea to go outside where the plane was, but did it anyway.


----------



## GeomTech

I was working for a tech company located inside of a cave, oddly enough. After working there for a while, I begin to notice something odd; namely that certain sections were off-limits for some reason as well as stumbling upon robotic co-workers that seemed to serve as sentries. It got to the point where the curiosity was unbearable, and I snooped around, and I was _very_ close to getting caught. I forget what happens afterwards.


----------



## Suchness

GeomTech said:


> I was working for a tech company located inside of a cave, oddly enough. After working there for a while, I begin to notice something odd; namely that certain sections were off-limits for some reason as well as stumbling upon robotic co-workers that seemed to serve as sentries. It got to the point where the curiosity was unbearable, and I snooped around, and I was _very_ close to getting caught. I forget what happens afterwards.


Maybe they had UFO's back there.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was at my highschool reunion. Lol

It was weird and didn't make any sense, though. They gave us assigned seats to sit in. And all I remember was all of us just moving around a lot going from different chairs to other chairs. Haha

I don't know why I keep having dreams about highschool. This is the second one total I've had like ever and the other one I had wasn't long ago. 

I never cared about highschool nor do I want to go back.


----------



## funnynihilist

I dreamed that the bedroom ceiling was deteriorating right before my eyes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This was a few nights ago, and I don't remember most of the details but all I do remember was at one point someone (maybe my partner in the dream,) was upset/annoyed because I betrayed them or something and they turned into this large colourful ethereal dragon thing and then crashed into me and I fell through the ground of I think a cave and then there was a large hill.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My sister asked me what it's like to be blind, so I told her how I imagine it to be. Then she said "You're not blind, so you don't know what it's like." I felt dumb.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> My sister asked me what it's like to be blind, so I told her how I imagine it to be. Then she said "You're not blind, so you don't know what it's like." I felt dumb.


Aww! That made me laugh, being blind in one eye in all. :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

-A few days ago I dreamed that I slipped fell in some wet mud. I fell forward. I stayed on the ground briefly before getting back up. Some other stuff happened in the dream before I slipped and fell but it is somewhat an blurr. I didn't write it down. I just know I was leaving from my old elementary school with this girl. And it appeared that we took a short cut. Something like that. It was an unimportant dream excepting for the slipping on some mud part. 
________

I had another Love Dream again. The 4th one. I was going to post it but I wasn't in the mood. Then 2 days later, like last night I had another one. My 5TH one. I think this rose quartz crystal had something to do with my last 2 dreams because my other 3 I haven't received my crystal yet. They say you can have nice love dreams because the rose quartz is to help with self love, loving others, having compassison and to help lower stress. This little cystral is doing wonders. I wish the cystral would take it up a notch though. Ha.

Anyway my lastest one was sweet but the ending went sour. The sour part wasn't related to the love/affectionate part. It was like the dream had transition into another dream still in the same setting {a school} but with different people. 
I'm not in the mood to post it.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww! That made me laugh, being blind in one eye in all. :lol


I'm glad it made you laugh.  I felt bad when I woke up from it because I didn't realise it was a dream, and I thought I had been disrespectful somehow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I'm glad it made you laugh.  I felt bad when I woke up from it because I didn't realize it was a dream, and I thought I had been disrespectful somehow.


 Don't worry about being disrespectful around me honey, I am the most politically-incorrect blind guy you will ever meet. :lol


----------



## Solomoon

I suspected I might remember my dreams better than I have been lately after writing more extensively in my journal. I did but my dreams, or the later one at least, were fairly random.

The first dream my mom is driving and she's trying to take a shortcut. But doing this puts us up in the air over water on this thing that spirals out and we end up falling in the water. The car hits the water. I get out easy but can't find my mom. I get out of the water and later find her in this community building. Most likely this dream related to me not being able to help my mom when she was choking. When she started choking, she drank water, thinking it might push the food down, but instead made the choking worse. I didn’t know how to do the Heimlich maneuver and if a man hadn’t been there that did she could have died.

The other dream I'm shopping in a mall. Mainly I recall this store which among other things sold horror movies. This was probably influenced by an ad I saw for Full Moon Pictures before going to sleep. The movies were B-List type stuff that my mind made up. One part of the store you had to pay to get into, which I did, but there wasn't anything that caught my eye there. At one point I'm on a weird escalator in this very awkward position where I'm holding on to the top of it and reaching for the next part until I finally get to the bottom. Then I remember parking the car and this guy talks to some living statue art project about how I'm blocking the view of him and his creation. He was very angry.


----------



## tehuti88

Lucid dream where my Little Guy showed up and he was so adorable and purred and I petted and petted him. I knew it wasn't real but I loved him so much. I wanted to pick him up and hug him but somehow I knew if I did, he would disappear. :cry


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> Lucid dream where my Little Guy showed up and he was so adorable and purred and I petted and petted him. I knew it wasn't real but I loved him so much. I wanted to pick him up and hug him but somehow I knew if I did, he would disappear. :cry


Awww Tehuti  I dream about my dog that passed away sometimes, it's nice seeing them again and petting them. I miss her. I'll even be half asleep and accidentally call my dog by her name.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had a dream about one of my past online best friend. It made me sad. I had spoke briefly here on SAS about my two online best friends had moved on from me. I don't know why I dreampt about him. Thanks to this dream which is now a blurr I been reminded of our friendship we once had.

As much as it would be nice to hear from him again I don't think I would speak to him if he ever contacted me. {Which I highly doubt} I'm not going to open my arms to receive them. Some people don't deserve a second chance. Just as they did to me I too have finally moved on.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was a bad one where my new dog was killed by a newer dog we got. I think it might have been a purple and white Shih Tzu, and it left nothing of him except for the muscles in his chest, which connected to his arm. It seemed like a real dream. It even made it to the front cover of the newspaper, in a little square at the bottom on the left, and I was thinking "At least he got to be on the cover of the paper three times." I don't think he has ever been in the paper, so that was weird.


----------



## GeomTech

So, apparently, I was at a school, and a co-worker around the same age was there as well. I had a bookbag with me at the time, and he needed to borrow it, so I allowed him to do so. A period of time passed, and I was growing concerned as the bookbag had not been returned. I finally tracked down the said co-worker and he claimed that some girl had it for some reason. He vaguely described her as a blonde, or rather, it seemed like he either beamed a picture of said girl into my mind, or I just somehow "knew" within the dream who I was supposed to be looking for. I think I found the girl, but no bookbag, therefore, I was back on the "hunt" for it. I wandered around the school until entering a restroom. I opened all of the stall doors, and on every toilet, there was a bookbag, but mine was not among them. 

Hmm. Not sure what it means. Nothing spectacular; quite boring actually, but also odd.


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed someone tried to give me stuff they didn't want anymore.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All I remember is my dad sending me threatening texts then in one message I remember an angry emoji and him talking about how something isn't American. Idk. Don't know what that something was but it was weird. :con


----------



## SparklingWater

Someone I used to know being cruel.


----------



## GeomTech

So, I'm apparently a bug..... I think an ant. I remember swatting and crushing what I think was a mix between a grasshopper and a cockroach. I become human again, and I see that I'm surrounded by bugs.


----------



## 0589471

A bunch of shady people were having a party in my house for some reason. A guy was harassing my sister, banging on her bedroom door and I threw him out. Someone left our front door open and one of my dogs got out and was hit by a car. A few guys helped carry him back but he was all hurt. I was freaking out but nobody else seemed to care or notice. I couldn't get him to the emergency vet and it was horrible. I woke up shortly after, relieved. Weird dreams.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dreamed I was listening to an obscure 80s song that wasn't a song I knew but sounded just enough like every other obscure 80s song I'd never heard that I knew it was probably an obscure 80s song. Then I woke up and realized my alarm clock was going off and it was playing an obscure 80s song I'd never heard.


----------



## GeomTech

Saw either a sunset or sunrise (leaning towards this one) on a distant, alien planet, and the view zoomed back to earth, highlighting the vast distance between the two. It almost reminded of Gliese 581 C or something. Sucks that I didn't see any cool aliens or anything.


----------



## Solomoon

I have one of those white styrofoam boxes you get from restaurants to put leftovers in. The box has "drugs" in it which are really brussels sprouts lol. Either I forgot what drugs looked like or I was hungry for brussels sprouts. I take these leftovers/drugs to class for no apparent reason. Of course the teacher tells me to open the box. I hide the "drugs" with my hand but she makes me move it. Then she eats one of the brussels sprouts, her face lights up with anger, and she tells me I'm expelled. I reply that I wasn't even going to do these drugs and I have no idea why I brought them.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I was on an island I sometimes dream about. This time there was a forest fire. I was climbing rocks to get away from the fire whilst carrying my two cats. Some guy was lagging behind and I realised I wouldn't go back to help him because I didn't want to let go of the cats. I felt bad about leaving him to die. Then I heard a sound and it was my alarm clock, so I woke up.


----------



## SparklingWater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> A bunch of shady people were having a party in my house for some reason. A guy was harassing my sister, banging on her bedroom door and I threw him out. Someone left our front door open and one of my dogs got out and was hit by a car. A few guys helped carry him back but he was all hurt. I was freaking out but nobody else seemed to care or notice. I couldn't get him to the emergency vet and it was horrible. I woke up shortly after, relieved. Weird dreams.


Omg did you see that Jennifer Lawrence movie Mother? Had like 17 panic attacks watching it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I can't remember what it was but it was a nightmare. I don't have dreams, ffs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I can't remember what it was but it was a nightmare. I don't have dreams, ffs.


:rub


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I think it was in the local public swimming pool, where I haven't been for many, many years. When I did quite often go swimming there, I used to do quite a few lanes across the pool, and I think there were some plastic lane dividers in the water in this one, but perhaps no other swimmers, oddly.


----------



## 0589471

SparklingWater said:


> Omg did you see that Jennifer Lawrence movie Mother? Had like 17 panic attacks watching it.


omg yes! I didn't even think of that. UGH. never again. It was difficult to sit through.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :rub


I had a dream about the time I went with her to one of her swimming lesson's and filmed her while I sat and had coffee. I've still got the video but haven't watched it since not long after I took it. I can't believe how nice and normal she was at the time and how it's all ended. Can't get over this ****. No idea how to move on and I just wake up to a nightmare all the time.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It was weird. We went away with the people my dad works with, but they looked different in my dream. The room was dark, and I somehow broke my heart shaped mirror (which is one I really have) and I remembered I had a different one with me. Then I was in a big shower with my dad (we were both dressed) and I was thinking "This is weird..." while I was washing my hair, wondering what I was doing there.


----------



## Fun Spirit

2/27/2019

__My Sister Did DRU-WHAT?!__

In my dream my Mom and my Sister was in some sort of heated argument. I had to stand between them because it looked like it was going to get physical. Some information was spilled out. My Mom said something like they {whoever} told me {her}you were strung out. Apparently in the dream my Sister had done drugs. When I heard this I glanced at my Sister. I wasn't happy at all. I started to question my Sister in a hostile tone. My voice was loud and serious.

I followed my Sister to her room questioning her with "DID YOU DO DRUGS?! I was mad. As my Sister was siting on her bed she started to tell me how she used a laptop charger to inject herself. It gave off some sort of gas substance and energy. After that she would, as she had ended her statement "got in a car and drove away/wemt about her business." I lastly questioned her again in the same tone of my voice. I wasn't letting up. I asked again "DID YOU DO DRUGS?!" For a moment she went silent. Then she said No. For a split second I had a feeling of wanting to beat her. It was a brief feeling.

The dream ended from here. 
____________

My Thoughts: My Sister is not on drugs. Never have been. This part is out of the interpretation. I don't get how in the dream she just described to me what she did and yet at the end after I had questioned her about being on drugs she tells me no. Why you lying? You just told me what you did. And it was spilled out of the mouth our Mom from another source.

What stood out the most for me in this dream was my reaction. My response. The feelings of hearing such a piece of information. This dream is not quite making any sense because if this was a real situation I can't determine how I would really respond. Maybe that is the deeper interpretation. Not knowing how I will respond. Would I be mad? Or hurt? Or angry? I think I would be hurt. It may come out in the form of seriousness which may appear as if I am mad. {Which I probably am.} Other than this I am not quite sure.

Until next time in Dream World........

_ I Am Yin_


----------



## Solomoon

I used to know this family and the young boy grew up to be about 20 and then committed suicide. In my dream everyone was younger like when I knew them. The daughter was playing some game on her mobile device where there are tons of microtransactions. Her dad comes to me frustrated about how they’re trying to empty his bank out account through his daughter playing this game. I show them the game I’ve been playing. It’s an immersive game where you control the player with your mobile device while simultaneously inhabiting that world. My player is Donkey Kong and the virtual world is a jungle. After awhile I’m not focused on the game aspect much and I’m just enjoying the jungle, it’s calm waters, vibrant trees, and restful aura. The dad is impressed by the graphics all around us. I say, “It’s peaceful.” He agrees. Ron Perlman is in the game. He’s in all black leather and he looks younger. The son and daughter don't say a lot but everyone is happy and as the dream ends we’re about to go to sleep in the game world. We’re laying on small hills of something, maybe it’s leaves. It’s so immersive you can sleep there as if it was reality.


----------



## Musicfan

This time I was a squirrel in a giant tree that was like a city with restaurants and a bar.


----------



## 0589471

For some reason I had to take a math class in my old high school and was getting anxious because I haven't done school math in years (it was always my worst subject in school). Yet it was easy because we were doing crossword puzzles instead for some reason. lol

I dreamt about an old school friend and my elementary school yard, but the details are hazy.

Also driving in snow and missing my exit and ending up behind some old building (on a highway) and looking down a ravine in the woods where other cars had crashed and were left there. There was a baby in the backseat of my car and I was all nervous and slowly turning around. Just lots of snow everywhere.

All I remember. lol


----------



## 3stacks

I ate a peanut butter sandwich. That was the whole dream. Exciting stuff.


----------



## GeomTech

So, I was in what I Thought to be my house or somewhere similar, and myself and a girl that I've never seen before got back from shopping for supplies. She purchased an odd box with explosives and a mini-statue of a hindu god inside of it. We went into the bathroom, and she lit the explosives, and before going off, the hindu god figurine adjusted itself in an upright position. Then, the explosion sounded, but we didn't die; it was more of a bunch of purple smoke going everywhere. I inquired as to the purpose of doing this, and I don't remember what she replied with. 

I think after this, I was moved to some computer lab or something. Don't remember how the two connect, and the details are hazy. 

After this, I was inside of a gigantic library without a body; I was floating around; making myself to the uppermost level of the library to find "something:. What that something is, I have no clue.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My mom was driving and I was with her. All of a sudden she stops her car, gets out, and walks off. I think she took the car keys with her. I was scared and waiting on her to come back for what felt like 2 hours. I was too scared to get out of the car. It was dark outside and looked eerie. Everything was quiet. No cars going by or anything. She never came back.


----------



## tehuti88

From my nap.

It was late morning/early afternoon and I was sitting on the couch with my dad when it suddenly got dark outside. I looked out the front window and the sky had gone this weird hazy purple. "Why is it so dark? Why is it so dark??" I kept asking my dad, but he ignored me. I went to look more closely out the window. I squinted and could finally see a trace of the sun like behind clouds, low in the west (wrong direction), but it was barely lit up/visible, and everything else was that strange purple. (Trees seemed bare, I seem to recall empty branches, though I think it was later in the year, maybe without snow.) For some reason, though, I thought to look up to see if something was blocking the sun or other source of light (even though it was obviously in the west). High above and somewhat to the south/left, I saw this HUGE aircraft...it was all blocky and boxy like it was made of Legos, irregular shaped, just this big weird ugly thing hovering. I knew it was the reason the sky had gone dark.

"Dad!" I cried. "You have to come see this! A UFO or something! You have to come look!" But he was still ignoring me. I looked away, then back up at this huge thing, and kept begging Dad to come look. Finally when I turned away a second time and kept yelling for him to come look, he got up and came to see. But when I looked up to point out the strange aircraft, now the sky up there was empty. "Of COURSE now it's gone!" I exclaimed in frustration.

Gets hazier here. I then looked to the south. It was more open, fewer trees, than IRL. I saw some kind of earth mover, one of those things with a long bendy part and a digging bucket on the end, ugh I'm bad at this...*Googles*...an excavator, I think. Doing something to/near the highway. I knew something was going on and it was suspicious and possibly related to the aircraft. (I think this was inspired by a news item I'd seen before dozing off, about some wildlife sanctuaries near the Mexico border getting demolished for that stupid border wall.) Didn't get to look into that too much, though.

I think the sky lightened almost back to normal. I thought, "Maybe that aircraft will return. I should have my tablet ready to shoot some footage of it if it does!" So I went to get my Samsung Galaxy Tab S3; I think it was sitting on the couch. As soon as I turned it on, though, I knew something was wrong--the wallpaper on the lock screen was kind of a dark pink instead of aqua blue. Had a similar pattern, like a wave, but the color was wrong. Plus, it was asking me a security question of some sort to unlock the device, when IRL I don't have one, I just swipe. "It changed the settings on my tablet!" I exclaimed, probably attributing this to the mysterious aircraft (though I wasn't sure). I tried to figure it out but just as in most dreams, things kept changing, I was worried about providing the wrong answer, and I was getting even more frustrated, I just wanted to unlock the dumb thing! The security question then changed to something like, "What are the last couple of books you added to your Goodreads?" Well, okay, that should be easy enough to figure out...if I could access my Goodreads...for which I needed my laptop or tablet. And my laptop wasn't set up yet. So I fetched my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2, nearby. I knew it wouldn't be affected by whatever had changed the S3's settings since it was an older model. I planned to go to the Goodreads site on the smaller tablet and sort my books by "added" date (I think they're sorted that way by default, anyway) and see which two had been added most recently, and those would be the answer to the security question on my S3. I was still worried that I would get the wrong books somehow, like this was inordinately complicated when IRL it should have been pretty easy. :| Can't really explain. And I'm not sure why I didn't just resolve to shoot any footage with the S2, since it can record video just like the S3!

There was an additional bit I don't recall well, involving me trying to unzip/open some sort of case like a camera/electronics case, it was black and cloth or canvas and kind of cylindrical (this was taking place near my mother's chair with me facing the north window) and might have had some pink or red on it, I think it had an adapter or cord within it, and I was having trouble doing this and getting irritated; that had something to do with the tablet as well, though I'm not sure what. And in another part I was actually outside in the front yard or highway and I looked roughly to the northwest where the neighbors are and now there was a thick row of trees (couldn't see through them like IRL) and this weird section of highway/road that went WAY up a hill, and it was just this elevated section of road and maybe earth beneath it and nothing else, like there wasn't land or anything to the sides. Just this strip of road going WAY up a steep incline. Cars driving up and down it. I was surprised that I'd forgotten the road was that steep. There then seemed to be two roads like this, almost side by side, though one wasn't as steep and then it seemed further away to the north. I knew I'd been aware of these roads before but hadn't realized the steepness until now. In this part of the dream it was sunny and clear though the trees still seemed bare, like it was early spring. Don't remember snow.

This dream was a lot like my "darkness falling" recurring theme, though not quite the same.


----------



## tea111red

i forgot it.


----------



## GeomTech

Garbled dream or sorts. I was seated at a desk in school, working on problems with other classmates. I was writing something down. I think it was "ENXP" or something. Dunno for certain. Can't remember the rest.


----------



## GeomTech

More boring crap. 

So, basically, I met someone I knew in the past, and went inside of a school library or something and began to discuss plans for building an underground, off-grid residence. I remember being very insistent; something along the lines that we barely have any time, and that we should be starting on this project before something "bad" happens. May have been related to an apocalypse-eque scenario or something, He mentioned his plan, but I insistently told him that the off-grid underground approach was far better. During this, a group of guys hovered around our table (one sat down), and they listened. After listening, I was "called out" for spouting "black pill" nonsense, which at that point, I grew furious, and began shouting obscenities. I think I even grabbed a chair, and threw it at him or something. The next thing I remember, I'm on a school bus with said person, but I realize that I have a car, so we exited the bus to find my car. I had trouble finding it; at first, it was a white-ish color, but the closer we got, it turned black. I was about to get into the driver side door, but some idiot parked their Hummer far too close. I proceeded to enter through the passenger side door, but said person somehow grabbed the car, and manually moved it, giving us space. I was surprised at this feat of strength, and I then concluded that I must be in a dream of sorts. 

After that, I woke up.


----------



## GeomTech

I dreamed that someone got stabbed in the chest. Yikes.


----------



## mt moyt

I sat on my bed and stared around my room. I was meeting 2 friends later today to visit the ancient temple, and wanted to get some things sorted before I went. My lease for this apartment ended next month in June, and I made a mental note to look for another place as soon as possible.

I had a bike to use to get to the temple. It was one of those old fasioned pedal ones but I hoped it would be fine. I wheeled it downstairs where a large petrol station ran a busy business in the middle of a desert/canyon, and parked it in the corner. As I was getting on the bike, a thought struck me to ask the landlord if I could extend the lease.

I ran back into the stairwell to my landlords room. I knocked and opened the door. She was sitting by the sofa playing video games with 2 other guys. I asked if I could extend my lease. (not exactly the words but the gist of them)

"Hey Thumb (made up the name just now) so my lease expires next month, was wondering if anyone else is taking over?”
"yeah, I've leased it out once yours ends"

I felt some panic but said something to which she giggled “who would wait till the last month before finding an apartment!”

I met my 2 friends (i'll call them 1 and 2) and decided to cycle to the temple. It's a long way and the surroundings could've been in the Grand Canyon, but with huge trees and jungles around.

1 and 2’s bikes blew past mine in a flash. 

"wait!” i shouted.

Eventually we came across a motorbike and I switched over and used it to race 1 and 2 to the ancient temple. 

On our way back we were racing like mario kart with the 360 loops. 

Landlord surprised i have friends.

told me i can stay with her when my lease ends. (hahahaha)


----------



## kesker

So in my dream my 88 year old dad was getting married in a huge outdoor rectangular arcade and the crowd had the feeling of the Roman Colosseum. When I walked in to check on my dad the throng applauded me for no reason. I asked my dad about it and his reply was that he and Starky had to go check on the house and I was to accompany them. We drove by several unrecognizable neighborhoods continually driving over center divides until we finally came to Starky's house. We parked outside for a while until Starky (have no clue who this guy was) was satisfied no one was robbing him. THen my dad said he needed some machine work done so we went to a machine shop where I suddenly had no clothes on. We were in a waiting room and to each passer-by I apologized for not wearing clothes. Finally we were taken into a huge pole barn with a floor made of ground asphalt chips. The guy started working on this small part my dad had and my dad was looking over his shoulder when something sprung a leak and got oil all over my dad's face so Starky and I took him to the bathroom to clean up. I was waiting outside (naked) and this worker walks by. I apologize, of course, and he says, "Hey, we have some used tyvek suits you could wear. I was like, "Oh thank you." But when I saw them they were dirty so I asked if I could just buy a new one and he said, "Sure, just print your name and address on one of those files and mail me $3.95. There was typeface on all the file pages so I couldn't find room to write my address.....then I woke up. :blank


----------



## andy1984

I dreamed that someone on tinder said that tehuti is their favourite person. so I messaged them and said I know her too lol.

and I had another dream about importing and marrying a woman who was abused and persecuted in her home country. it was a bit weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I forgot most it now but I think it was interesting, surreal and some parts involved lighting stuff on fire and magic rituals and travelling.


----------



## Suchness

Persephone The Dread said:


> I forgot most it now but I think it was interesting, surreal and some parts involved lighting stuff on fire and magic rituals and travelling.


Sounds interesting.


----------



## tehuti88

Details left out for brevity:

Yesterday--in the utility room I found a piece of developed camera film on the floor and saw that it contained a picture of Cosmas, Sassy, Morty, Lee, and a bunch of other random animals (kittens, a ferret, maybe a lizard, maybe some dogs/puppies) sitting around in a retro-looking room that was maybe our dining room. The photo was from 2007 (IRL, Morty, Lee, and Sassy had not been born yet) and I was surprised that they had all known each other. (Sassy is the only one still alive today. -_- )

Lee and Morty:










Cosmas and Sassy:










Today--my dad had cleaned the living room and I had to push the rug back toward the couch since there was a big open space of bare floor there. And for some reason there were a bunch of weird pieces of wooden furniture sitting in random places where they didn't belong in the dining room and living room. I decided to put them back where they belonged so Dad wouldn't get mad, but I didn't know where they all went. I picked one up in the dining room and turned to the living room where Meghan McCain was standing, prattling away. (_The View_ was on as I napped.) "Meghan, where does this go?" I asked. She just kept yapping and yapping and yapping nonstop. "Where do I put this, Meghan?" I asked again. Yap-yap-yap. Like she couldn't even hear me. "Never mind," I muttered, turned away, and tossed it near the kitchen trash.

When I told my mother this dream after awakening she insisted that "Meghan barely said anything at all!"


----------



## scooby

I don't remember much details, but one part I was in a water park and people I once knew were slowly turning into crazy cannibals and trying to catch me and eat my face. There was also a scene identical to the "mountains" scene in Interstellar. I lost someone I cared about during that. That was wild.


----------



## TheRealToast

Most of you won't believe me, but I had a premonition about Alex Trebek announcing his cancer diagnosis. The worst part is that this is not the first time I've had a dream where somebody announces they have had cancer and it ends up happening.


----------



## AllGlad

I had a dream that I was walking through the field of a local football team practice.... for some reason this football field was right beside a river, which was like 5 stories below the field.
This field was also pretty irregular.
One of the football players was a little workup, and decided to kick a ball that had landed right at the edge. He kicked it really hard and fell into the river below.
The other football players were not amused... and some of them decided to jump into the river to try to fish him out...
I left the area and than was in someone's apartment/condo... and wanted to escape... I left and was figure out where this condo and field was in my local area...


----------



## GeomTech

I was somehow in a military of sorts; but I was perched on somewhere high looking down on the soldiers marching around. The uniforms were a strong green color with the usual camo, but odd in its own way. I was looking down at them with my dad at my side. I then, became part of the large formation of soldiers marching around.


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed a tiger got on top of me and was going to attack/eat me. i had to try to get out from under it. dream didn't really have a conclusion......i got woken up by this motorcycle outside.


----------



## GeomTech

There was an old, balding guy ranting about philosophy stuff, but there was a degree of separation; it seemed that I was viewing him through a 3D video interface or something; like the 360 degree video feature that YouTube has. 

Then, I step into a room, I presume in a school, and to the right of me, I sense there was a man named "Focault", and to the left of me, there was a man named "Derrida", and I think I said something to Derrida, but I can't remember what. Apparently, these guys are philosophers or something; I've heard of their names before.


----------



## GeomTech

So, I was in a school environment yet again; paired with 2 others to work on a formal project (with formal dressing). Both were people I don't know, yet one of them may have been a representation of someone I may know outside of the dream. But, i went to restroom, and after I was done, I turned around, and saw the guy in my team...... dead; Somehow, he was hung with what I believe to be a necktie around his neck tied to some hanger on the ceiling. I was surprised, but not excessively so. 

Also getting the feeling that I was strangled at some point as well; that I became that person that was hanged. 

Dunno what I did after that.


----------



## GeomTech

Back in a school-esque environment once again, and I was taking a test. I remember scoring 11 out of 19, but, swear that I got an 80.34 % or something. A person I used to know bragged to me about their score, and I got quite jealous, and we left the testing room. 

Then, apparently, Barrack Obama was still president (11 years in office nearing 12), but got tired, and decided to take a huge vacation which led to a resign of some sort. 

The dream then transitioned into a voice whispering about certain archetypes and how to build them.


----------



## AffinityWing

My stepdad was driving me and my mom down a highway and we were almost in a collision with another car. There were some other incidents where we barely made it out of alive, but then we entered an unstable elevated highway that we fell off of. It felt pretty real, but I'm also shocked at how we were so calm and unbothered while it was happening. It almost felt like more of a serene and beautiful moment than something scary.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had a dream about being in a supermarket. I remember seeing a slice of cantaloupe and grabing it out of a display shelf. There was also this other unknown produce in my dream that I know it doesn't exist in the real world. Something my dream made up. Thinking about it now it looked like the PBS kid show Dragon Tales scale shape with a green corn husk texture. Well whatever it was the person picked it up and told me if I eat it's seeds that I will attract money.

Weird dream.


* *























_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Whatever it is I'm dreaming of it ends with me failing. I'll give an example

When I was a teen I used to dream about meeting a girl and when the moment of sex arrived the dream would vanish. So it never happened.
I also constantly fail to end my dream, with me repeating things endlessly in a loop with no end until I wake up. I believe my brain tells me to wake up as if it warns me I'm getting insane if I stay in the loop. For example I open a door enter a room, then open that same door again , rinse and repeat. There's no story or goal. I'm just wandering in eternity.

Perhaps that's why I often wake up in the morning feeling tired.


----------



## GeomTech

I'm presented with some equation; I think it was ((x-y)^2 - (x-y)^2) = 0; something like this. I was trying to solve for x and y, and went about it via carrying over values, but it took too long. After a while, I stopped, and tried plugging in numbers. At that point, I got an answer; something like y = x-1 or something (could be wrong for all I know). Then, I was presented with 2 cognitive modes which were understanding and knowing. The former encompassed the derivation and dissection of the equation while the mode of knowing mainly used intuition and trial-and-error. 

Then, after this, I was in a room getting a complete physical examination, and predictably, there was some issue with blood pressure being high from being really nervous. Yuck!


----------



## Fun Spirit

3/23/2019


The First Dream
I had this dream about my old middle school friend. It was his older self. It was werid because I haven't talked or seen them since high school 8 years ago. Dream brining up people of the past. Anyway The Dream Me was in a bed sleep. It felt like we were holding hands. This part I remember. But then when the Dream Me tried to make a "move" I was pushed away. I remember the Dream Me saying in a daze "I forgot."



The Second Dream
I somewhere outside and there was this guy. He felt somewhat like a bully but it was hard to tell. The Dream Me just knew he liked me. I was picking up some grocery bags off the ground. There sure were quite a few of gallon of milk. I could carry only one bag or gallon milk per hand. {Making it 2 I could carry} This bully guy helped me. At a door I had my key out to unlock the door but the door was already crack open for me to enter in. I sensed some of my relatives inside. I didn't see them but The Dream Me knew they were inside. Specifically my Mom and her Brother {my uncle}. Other than this I remember having to tell the bully guy that I loved him as a friend and not as a lover. I told him that directly. He seem to have finally got it. Then there was another scene in a dream about his sister approaching me. I don't remember much. It is all a blurr. This part only stood out. It felt like his sister was confronting me about this rejection. It was weird. Then there was another blurr of her seemingly to be ok with me and her and some other people looking and reading something that made the sister understand more. It felt like a future thing. It was weird and a blurr.



END


_______________


My Interpretation: I feel like with the first dream I am being pushed away. As for the second dream I honestly believe it has something to do with my high school classmate who I been ghosting for 3 months but decided to message him. I don't quite have the heart to ghost him. {It isn't right. He done nothing wrong to me} It wouldn't suprise me if he tries to tell me again of how he has feelings for me. I might have to tell him again but with a direct approach. Then just like in the dream he would finally get it. If what I believe is the case I might consider giving my high school classmate a voice or video recording of myself telling him briefly yet directly my rejection. Maybe hearing it out of my own voice will give him that "finally get it" feeling.



Time will tell if this will come to pass. If it will happen I'm going to be like "See I told yaw." My dreams be telling me stuff.




Until Next Time in Dream World..........


----------



## 3stacks

I had a dream that @WillYouStopDave found my profile on some picture site just to tell me "You've used that caption before". Thanks Dave.


----------



## riverbird

The other night I had a dream that I lived with Markiplier from YouTube... not sure why, I never watch his videos. One night we were sitting in the living room and he randomly jumped off the couch and shouted “no, my dad!” and ran to the front door. I followed because I was startled and confused. He went outside and I watched his dad force him into the back of a van and drive off. A cop randomly showed up and I tried to explain what happened but he didn’t believe me and got mad at me for causing a scene and left. I walked back inside and one of my friends was now on the couch (but in the dream it was somehow clear that it was just a video chat, he wasn’t really there) and eating ice cream. I tried to explain the situation to him but he wasn’t paying attention. I tried saying it out loud, writing it down, but he wasn’t having it and he got up and morphed into AJ McLean from the Backstreet Boys and started playing the guitar and singing.

I am still so confused about what any of that means. Definitely one of my weirder dreams.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

3stacks said:


> I had a dream that @WillYouStopDave found my profile on some picture site just to tell me "You've used that caption before". Thanks Dave.


:con

Really?


----------



## 3stacks

WillYouStopDave said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream that @WillYouStopDave found my profile on some picture site just to tell me "You've used that caption before". Thanks Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

 haha yeah it was really random. I must have read your username before I went to sleep or something lol


----------



## scooby

I kicked someone in the face. I totally smashed their face. Sadly, that face was my fan irl because I do actions I dream in my sleep and I ended up destroying it. And because its currently Autumn but actually jk its not, right now I'm melting, and its impossible for me to sleep when I melt. And I get grumpy when I'm melting and not sleeping. So **** you, person I kicked in the face. It's your fault I'm in this situation right now.


----------



## andy1984

I dreamed about a guy who was driving his dad around. he accidentally reversed into a river and his dad drowned.


----------



## 0589471

I had a really strange muddled dream, always various things going on but the part I remember most was this older man my family had arranged for me to marry. I didn't seem to mind since I felt nobody would marry me anyway, this was the only way it would work. The only part that seemed to bother me was the fact that every time I tried to talk to the man he would ignore me. Story of my life. lol


----------



## AllGlad

This was a week ago.... but I dreamed that my parents got a dog and they were kinda happy with it...

To me, at least it makes a lot of sense for them to get a dog. They are both retired and have a lot free time...
But they have always been against getting animals of any kind and I would say they are pretty conservative people... 

But who knows, maybe in the future they will change their minds... (probably not)


----------



## Fun Spirit

3/26/2019


Another dream about me having anger towards my Dad. Nothing new. 


This time I was in my old childhood apartment room. I was hearing some commotion in my parents room from beyond the wall. I open my bedroom door to exit my room when I suddenly seen my Mom. She didn't look right. She was holding her mouth back like when one do if they had tasted something sour. She also had her hand on her cheek as if her mouth was hurting. I didn't like what I was seeing. I asked her what had happened. The Dream Me wonder if her teeth were broken or something. I wasn't happen at all. She wouldn't quite tell me but I knew it was my Dad. I contronted him as he was laying on the bed with a question to which he at first was hesitant to answered but then after answering he said something else that made him as if he didn't care at all. It waa like he was trying to cover up him hurting my Mom but insensitivity had slept out. It was this that set the Dream Me off. 

What I did to him wasn't friendly. A bit violent for SAS. 



END
______________

Every now and then I would have an "Anger Dream" of me attacking my Dad ot being extemely angry with him. The complete opposite of me in reality. Slightly before and now after my Parents' recent divorce I these dreams are repeated for me but in a diffrent scenario. It is only in the dream world where I am seen actually hurting someone. Maybe it is repressed anger. Maybe not. I don't think about him nor I want to, let alone talk about him. I just want to move on from him. I don't care about him. 



Until Next Time In Dream World...........


----------



## 3stacks

I obviously spend too much time on here cause I keep dreaming of people messaging me lol (how sad is that). This time it was @A Toxic Butterfly who would like to tell me to "LICK CHILLI SAUCE OFFA DOLLA" by sending it to me like 100 times lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I kept dreaming about a squirrel getting into my house last night. So I looked it up, and found this...



> Squirrel Dream Symbol - To dream about a squirrel can indicate a hoarding aspect of your personality. You may be collecting hurt feelings or things that you have no need for. The dream may be indicating it is time to start letting things go and move on with your life. A squirrel in your house or on your bed encourages you to let go off useless thoughts and proceed forward.


I guess my brain still works sometimes, because this could not be more accurate right now in my life, lol. Weird. :sus


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Dreamed that I went to Japan in the future, but there were buildings of European style dotted about, mixed in with the metal, glass, neon neon and led lighting. I stayed in a country cottage style B&B and left my phone there, but couldn't remember where it was, so I was trying to enjoy exploring, but worried about where my phone was and where the B&B was at the same time. Someone was with me, a male, but I don't know who it was.

I rarely dream and was disappointed to wake up to this groundhog day bollocks again.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> I kept dreaming about a squirrel getting into my house last night. So I looked it up, and found this...
> 
> I guess my brain still works sometimes, because this could not be more accurate right now in my life, lol. Weird. :sus


Great, this reminded me of my time with her in Regents Park, when a squirrel ran up my leg like it was a tree trunk, and the time when we were at York Minster and there was a guy there who was a squirrel expert, who fed the squirrels everyday and educated people on squirrel behavior. Hard to forget about those times.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pete Beale said:


> Great, this reminded me of my time with her in Regents Park, when a squirrel ran up my leg like it was a tree trunk, and the time when we were at York Minster and there was a guy there who was a squirrel expert, who fed the squirrels everyday and educated people on squirrel behavior. Hard to forget about those times.


Doesn't everything remind you of her though? I don't really know how to reply to this post, lol. Am I supposed to censor myself in case something I say triggers someone? Because certainly no one does that for me, nor would I expect them too, just making a point. If I annoy anyone, they are free to put me on ignore.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> Doesn't everything remind you of her though? I don't really know how to reply to this post, lol. Am I supposed to censor myself in case something I say triggers someone? Because certainly no one does that for me, nor would I expect them too, just making a point. If I annoy anyone, they are free to put me on ignore.


Oh no, don't censor yourself. Post whatever the hell you want! lol You don't annoy me at all and I have no desire to put you on ignore. Just that the dream meaning about squirrels I can relate to and they bring up memories of her. I'm holding on to memories. And yes, everything reminds me of her. Hard to enjoy things when I'm reminded so much.

Post about squirrel dreams or anything else, as much as you want. lol


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> I obviously spend too much time on here cause I keep dreaming of people messaging me lol (how sad is that). This time it was @A Toxic Butterfly who would like to tell me to "LICK CHILLI SAUCE OFFA DOLLA" by sending it to me like 100 times lol


Ahh yes that sounds exactly like me, right down to my manner of speech. I hope you finally licked that chili sauce, can't be wasting dolla bills. I can be pretty persistent.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> Doesn't everything remind you of her though? I don't really know how to reply to this post, lol. Am I supposed to censor myself in case something I say triggers someone? Because certainly no one does that for me, nor would I expect them too, just making a point. If I annoy anyone, they are free to put me on ignore.


I think I should have left out the word "great" because you took it a bit personally and I can see why. You're cool girl, and again, post whatever you want. Just a misunderstanding. :smile2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pete Beale said:


> I think I should have left out the word "great" because you took it a bit personally and I can see why. You're cool girl, and again, post whatever you want. Just a misunderstanding. :smile2:


Yeah, that was honestly what did it, lol. It was like "Oh great, look what you did!" I wasn't trying to do anything but post a dream. No hard feelings.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, that was honestly what did it, lol. It was like "Oh great, look what you did!" I wasn't trying to do anything but post a dream. No hard feelings.


lol

We cool. :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously spend too much time on here cause I keep dreaming of people messaging me lol (how sad is that). This time it was @A Toxic Butterfly who would like to tell me to "LICK CHILLI SAUCE OFFA DOLLA" by sending it to me like 100 times lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes that sounds exactly like me, right down to my manner of speech. I hope you finally licked that chili sauce, can't be wasting dolla bills. I can be pretty persistent.
Click to expand...

 Yeah I thought damn that is definitely something you would say! Oh I kind of ate the dolla.


----------



## tea111red

all i remember dreaming about were cans w/ aluminum foil covers over them.

they were kind of like this, except they were all silver/blank and the texture was smooth. they had no color.










blank cans:









i've got an idea of why i dreamed this, lol.


----------



## Suchness

Eckhart Tolle was saying something about how sometimes you can tell what a dog is trying to say and then I remembered that Teal Swan said that you can talk to your dogs when out of body. There was a bunch of other stuff that I don't remember.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know how, but a CCTV type photo was accidentally taken of me and it somehow got on the Facebook page of a celebrity, in the comments for something. I kept trying to find out how to delete it because I really didn't want it on there (I wasn't wearing anything) but I couldn't, and then I saw that one of my uncles had signed in, and I knew he was going to be able to see it (he doesn't have Facebook).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All I remember was going to the doctor and him putting some weird instrument in my mouth that was somehow able to tell that I had a tumor inside my ear. He would put his ear to the instrument and if it made a banging noise, that meant I had a tumor. Weirdest dream I've had in awhile. :serious:


----------



## andy0128

An indecent one.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Someone posted that they didn't usually feel like washing their face, so they used a water gun on it instead.


----------



## 0589471

Silent Memory said:


> Someone posted that they didn't usually feel like washing their face, so they used a water gun on it instead.


That's hilarious! The water gun face wash routine. I can imagine that


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That was being chased by a big Marsh Mellow.

But wasn't very Mellow.


----------



## Suchness

I was at a park, under a pagoda, people were coming and going and me and my friends were doing a lot of drugs. Then I was with a bunch of people, Butterfly and Persephone were there and some other people from SAS and Persephone showed us a video of her when, she seemed younger in it, she looked happy and pretty and had bright reddish lipstick and was rolling around on the grass with another girl.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Suchness said:


> I was at a park, under a pagoda, people were coming and going and me and my friends were doing a lot of drugs. Then I was with a bunch of people, Butterfly and Persephone were there and some other people from SAS and Persephone showed us a video of her when, she seemed younger in it, she looked happy and pretty and had bright reddish lipstick and was rolling around on the grass with another girl.


Interesting, lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was in a spa shop, sitting in two different types of outdoor spa/pools. They were more like a tray filled with water.


----------



## Suchness

SamanthaStrange said:


> Interesting, lol.


Yeah, that one's not coming true.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> I was at a park, under a pagoda, people were coming and going and me and my friends were doing a lot of drugs. Then I was with a bunch of people, Butterfly and Persephone were there and some other people from SAS and Persephone showed us a video of her when, she seemed younger in it, she looked happy and pretty and had bright reddish lipstick and was rolling around on the grass with another girl.


Your dreams are more entertaining than mine, lol.


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Your dreams are more entertaining than mine, lol.


Haha, I get some very entertaining ones.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> Haha, I get some very entertaining ones.


Hehe, mine are usually 18+ rated, so I cannot mention them here. :lol :haha


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Hehe, mine are usually 18+ rated, so I cannot mention them here.  :haha


Ah yes, I'm familiar with those. Have you had sexy time in a lucid dream? I've had a few and man, it's an experience alright. You can do whatever you want with whoever you want and it feels just like real life.


----------



## tehuti88

(Not proofed.)

From my nap. It was late morning and lots of people seemed to be at our house. The wind was blowing hard (IRL), and in my dream, I watched in horror as our side trees began to slowly topple one by one.  I exclaimed aloud to my mother, "Our trees, all our poor trees!" as their root systems pulled up and they fell. It was like they were magnified/close up and in slow motion. The first two fell toward the neighbors' houses across the road and damaged them (impossible IRL). The third unfortunately fell toward us, and hit the corner of the roof near the dining room/utility room. It partially knocked out the power, the Internet, and affected the phone though it didn't knock it out entirely, somehow.

I knew we should call 911 (ugh, THIS dream again), both to report the downed trees (two blocked the road) as well as to assist the neighbors, who might be hurt. I picked up the regular phone; I heard no buzz, like it was dead, though I knew somehow that I should still be able to call 911. I dialed the number but then heard no ringing though I waited a while, and finally realized that the call wasn't going through after all. :sigh I hung up and demanded my mother's cell phone, though I had to tell her to dial it for me since I don't know how to use one. ops IRL it's very hard to hear on it, so I went over near the front porch vestibule to listen, but it was the same there, dead silence.

"Let's go outside," I said to my mother and the others(?) there, "maybe there'll be better reception, and we can try to help the neighbors." So we did. I was worried at first that it'd be too cold for my bare feet, and that others might stare at me in my Hawaiian shirt and shorts, but there was little snow and although it was overcast and damp, it wasn't too cold after all. We headed toward the old sandbox area and I tried listening to the phone again though I don't recall if I heard anything. A neighbor's dog (one that doesn't exist IRL) came running across the road toward us. Small, dark brown, shorthaired thing, buggy mismatched eyes, small ears, stocky but with spindly little legs and quite ugly. It seemed friendly but nervous; I tried a few times to pet it but it kept skittering away. I told the others again to check on the neighbors; this tree damage, we were acting like a hurricane had gone through.

Things switched a little then and I was more concerned with the damage to our own house. We retreated across the road to look back toward our house. I shook with delayed shock and cried some. I deliberately avoided looking at the downed trees, though I did finally glance at the big empty space the three left behind, and cried some more; I was surprised there were still a few left. I'm always devastated when we lose a tree. (IRL when the county needlessly cut down a big old basswood of ours (to put in a new curb--which they never put in!), I avoided looking at its empty spot for weeks, I was so heartbroken.)

Suddenly, Tom Selleck was there, in a dark suit like on _Blue Bloods_ or in that mortgage(?) commercial, and he said, "I know what you're thinking." (Maybe that commercial was playing IRL.) He wasn't talking to me directly, but he seemed so authoritative and larger than life, I went to him for a hug. He remained rather detached throughout the dream.

I looked toward our house, realizing that since the tree had hit the roof and thus the second/upstairs floor, it might have affected my room (this makes zero sense, since my room is not only on the first/ground floor, but at the opposite corner of the house). Now, for some reason...our house was this four-story...thing...white and with a balcony on each floor, like apartments or something, and surrounded by trees because it seemed poorly lit/almost enclosed. Palm trees, maybe. :con Our tree had in fact hit the corner of the second story, but was now at the other corner (north west, not northeast)...still not "my" corner IRL (southwest), but in the dream it was. I knew damage was minimal, though it'd cost a lot to fix, plus there was the situation with the power and phone and Internet and being unable to reach 911. :/


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a concert, and some people were sitting in an old, creamy coloured bus to watch it. I think the bus had about three levels, but I only saw one. I don't know if they even would have been able to see the stage. There were things like rubbish bins outside with pictures of fruit and which prize you would get by throwing the fruit into a hole. If you threw banana peels into a certain hole of the bin, you would get a stuffed, squeaky duck toy.

Then my dream changed, and I was outside a shop with someone's username as its name. I know where the shop is because it's in my town, but it has a different name and sells different things. I went in there with my sister, and we looked at tables full of empty photo albums, letter paper, postcards and street directories for different cities. It was busy, and everyone was looking at the tables.

I saw a red envelope like the ones you used to get photos in when you had films developed, but I didn't look at the photos. I was only moving stuff around, and after I moved it, the envelope was on top of everything else. My sister was telling me she wasn't happy and that I shouldn't have done it because now people would think I looked at the photos. I told her that if you weren't allowed to look at them, the envelope wouldn't be on the table. When we were walking out of the shop and to the car, we were in a different place in a different state, and I was crying a bit because of what I did with the envelope, then wondered why because I knew I only moved it and that it would be stupid if anyone cared.


----------



## blue2

I was in some coastal village along the sea & some alpocalyptic sheet was going down, it was really dark with snow & the sea looked like angry clouds rolling & churning moving all the time,with thunder & wind, I thought it looked really cool so I took out my phone and was recording all this then I walked by some kind of religious freak who was standing at the front of his house shouting at the sky with a brown robe with a hood & Bible in his hand, he started chasing me with an axe up towards an old graveyard so I hid but he saw me & threw the axe which stuck into a wooden headstone & I said " jeez man that was a good shot " then he chased me further into old houses but I got away, then I found him preaching some kind of sermon so I decided to start recording so I could put it on YouTube but he saw me again & I woke up, I woke up disappointed cause I realised I hadn't really been recording :lol


----------



## 0589471

For some reason I was in high school again. Me, @Ekardy and @SamanthaStrange were cheerleaders (god no) and there was a basketball game. At some point Sam was acting funny and we realised she was high and Kardy felt bad because she gave her something. I didn't know what to do so I called @Silent Memory and she picked us up in her little green car. Everyone was singing because Sam wasn't feeling well and apparently this was supposed to help, but I didn't want to sing because I wasn't good at it. It kept changing from night and day, and Silent's car changed into a bus at some point. Randomly the three of us ended up in jail and I don't know what happened to Silent. But I kept saying we needed to call her again


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

It was the same recurring dream I've been having since my teen years, it starts out with me sitting at a campfire by a river, I'm cooking fish that I caught in the river, it's dusk and the final embers of sunset are slowly fizzling out to the darkness of night, I hear a noise and like the dumbass that I am, I follow it.

I end up at an old house, well the remains of it.

The thing is almost rotted through and through, I go in and check it out anyway.
There's nothing in the whole entire house, no furniture, no people, it looks like it was abandoned. I decided to check out behind the house, there's a porch, on it there's a singular rocking chair, in it there's a man and he turns to me.

He has no face, completely featureless, except for a single stitch going down it.
He seems to be trying to tell me something but it's muffled when he speaks.

At first I feel nothing but eventually fear creeps in and I freak out, I start running and the man chases me, he chases me through the trail that I took to get to the house and eventually we end up at my camp, I Wade through the River on the other side trying to get away and as soon as I get on the opposite Bank he tackles me somehow.

The man is whaling muffled screams and pinning me down, gripping me harder and harder, it's starting to hurt.

I push my hand on his face to try to push it away, maybe push him off entirely, and I accidentally rip the stitches,
The face splits open and it's my face.
Then I wake up.

I've no idea why have that dream so much, nor what it means.

All I know is I've been having it since I was 15. The freaky part is that the older I get, the older I look in the dream, but the face underneath the stitches remains my 15 year old face, the only change is the body the stitched man has.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> For some reason I was in high school again. Me, @Ekardy and @SamanthaStrange were cheerleaders (god no) and there was a basketball game. At some point Sam was acting funny and we realised she was high and Kardy felt bad because she gave her something. I didn't know what to do so I called @Silent Memory and she picked us up in her little green car. Everyone was singing because Sam wasn't feeling well and apparently this was supposed to help, but I didn't want to sing because I wasn't good at it. It kept changing from night and day, and Silent's car changed into a bus at some point. Randomly the three of us ended up in jail and I don't know what happened to Silent. But I kept saying we needed to call her again


:sus :um :teeth


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> For some reason I was in high school again. Me, @Ekardy and @SamanthaStrange were cheerleaders (god no) and there was a basketball game. At some point Sam was acting funny and we realised she was high and Kardy felt bad because she gave her something. I didn't know what to do so I called @Silent Memory and she picked us up in her little green car. Everyone was singing because Sam wasn't feeling well and apparently this was supposed to help, but I didn't want to sing because I wasn't good at it. It kept changing from night and day, and Silent's car changed into a bus at some point. Randomly the three of us ended up in jail and I don't know what happened to Silent. But I kept saying we needed to call her again


:sus :um

You lost me at cheerleader, you won me with (magic school) bus lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ekardy said:


> :sus :um
> 
> You lost me at cheerleader, you won me with (magic school) bus lol.


No comment on the fact that you apparently drugged me? :lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I can't remember. I just know there were two of them and they were better than real life, and I had to wake up. Great! :frown2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> :sus :um :teeth


If I had the same dream, with me as the jock in it, and it was vivid as hell, I wouldn't want to wake up, sorry, I'm orrible! :|:b


----------



## Ekardy

SamanthaStrange said:


> No comment on the fact that you apparently drugged me? :lol


Well apparently I drugged all of us and that led to us stealing a bus. :lol
I want to say special brownies that I somehow got. :sus


----------



## lackofflife

I was running in a forrest full of snakes


----------



## Memories of Silence

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> For some reason I was in high school again. Me, @Ekardy and @SamanthaStrange were cheerleaders (god no) and there was a basketball game. At some point Sam was acting funny and we realised she was high and Kardy felt bad because she gave her something. I didn't know what to do so I called @Silent Memory and she picked us up in her little green car. Everyone was singing because Sam wasn't feeling well and apparently this was supposed to help, but I didn't want to sing because I wasn't good at it. It kept changing from night and day, and Silent's car changed into a bus at some point. Randomly the three of us ended up in jail and I don't know what happened to Silent. But I kept saying we needed to call her again


That's a funny dream.  I probably laughed at all of you for getting in trouble, then helped you get out. It's interesting when things change in dreams, like a turtle I dreamed about once that turned into pizza and a rabbit that turned into a towel.


----------



## 0589471

Silent Memory said:


> That's a funny dream.  I probably laughed at all of you for getting in trouble, then helped you get out. It's interesting when things change in dreams, like a turtle I dreamed about once that turned into pizza and a rabbit that turned into a towel.


haha, yes! I always called you for help.  You and your magical car bus lol. Yeah it's funny how things seem to shapeshift in dreams. 
@Ekardy while I can't remember what it was, I wouldn't doubt special brownies were the culprit


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha, yes! I always called you for help.  You and your magical car bus lol. Yeah it's funny how things seem to shapeshift in dreams.
> @Ekardy while I can't remember what it was, I wouldn't doubt special brownies were the culprit


Well yeah, I mean obviously putting something in chocolate is the best way to drug me. Maybe it was special cake. :lol


----------



## 0589471

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well yeah, I mean obviously putting something in chocolate is the best way to drug me. Maybe it was special cake.


 @Ekardy and I are convinced @Suchness had something to do with it


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Ekardy and I are convinced @Suchness had something to do with it


I wouldn't doubt it, maybe it was another one of his experiments. :lol


----------



## harrison

Well a few nights ago I actually had one I could remember. For some reason this person was trying to kill me - he actually came up to face me and was standing right in front of me, a big guy too but he was smiling at me.

Then this little Asian lady came and stood beside me. She looked very worried and sort of made it clear to me that I should be afraid and get away from there. Very strange and quite glad I woke up.


----------



## truant

I had a really long dream about surviving the zombie apocalypse. It was a bit like Walking Dead, only campier. At one point I was in a diner, standing on top of a Coke machine, bashing zombie skulls in with a coffee mug. Eventually, I made it to some kind of research facility that was the 'last bastion of humanity'. I've had dozens of zombie apoc dreams, but this one was interesting because it went on for so long.


----------



## Suchness

SamanthaStrange said:


> No comment on the fact that you apparently drugged me? :lol





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Ekardy and I are convinced @Suchness had something to do with it


----------



## unknovvn

the only part i can remember fully is my mother's partner was growing cannabis in the yard in place of my catnip plants, & all I said was "well that's going to be difficult to hide when it flowers." (do they even flower? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )


----------



## Musicfan

I became a skateboarder. Not doing tricks just for transportation. I sucked at skating as a kid so this dream was a positive one. The next day I looked up 'grown up skaters' and now I see that my dream was no more than that. Not that many adults skate. I do see some old timers with long boards but I'd just injure myself.


----------



## IcedOver

I was on vacation at a beach with my family. In the early morning I went by myself down to the beach and sat pretty far away from the surf, in a shady area by what seemed to be a building wall. I was digging around in the sand for some reason, and kept digging down pretty far. Eventually I uncovered something that looked like a large seashell, like a foot long. I got more leverage and dug down and found that it wasn't a shell but two feet, what appeared to be plaster casts of human feet. They had all the features of the foot on the bottom but were hollow, suggesting they had been molded to feet. I didn't know what the deal was with them, and my chief thought was how odd it was that they had been buried, and how I had dug in the exact right spot on the entire beach to find them. I don't recall what happened after that.


----------



## SuperSky

I caught a cold off a coworker who was coughing on Friday, followed by the family losing the dog when it went for a swim in the ocean.
Real pleasant.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was holding my niece who is nearly three, feeling sad because she had just been diagnosed with Alzheimer's (only in the dream). I didn't want anything to happen to her.


----------



## firestar

I had a dream that my dad was still alive. He was giving me some advice about something. As I was waking up, I was confused for a second about which was the dream - was he sick and I had dreamed that he had died, or was he dead and I had dreamed he was alive? For a second, I was absolutely convinced it was the first. Unfortunately it wasn't.


----------



## Suchness

It was about this guy who got stuck in a huge dome like office building, something happened to set it on fire and it didn't take long before most of it was on fire from the floor to almost the roof. He was on the upper floors and went up to the roof, he was telling people to go up to the roof because the building was designed in a way so the roof couldn't burn.
I saw how the building looked under the outer layer of material and it was made out of glass and had huge pipes going up and down it's sides and across the roof, it was like to huge pipes going up, across and down on the long sides of the building. 
There were other people who escaped to the roof but soon it became clear that the building didn't work the way it was meant to and that the roof was going to burn as well. I could feel the fear in him and the people there, they were scrambling around trying to figure how to save themselves, hopeful and scared. There was some talk that they would be saved but for some reason it seemed like an impossible challenge. Not the best dream I've had.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> It was about this guy who got stuck in a huge dome like office building, something happened to set it on fire and it didn't take long before most of it was on fire from the floor to almost the roof. He was on the upper floors and went up to the roof, he was telling people to go up to the roof because the building was designed in a way so the roof couldn't burn.
> I saw how the building looked under the outer layer of material and it was made out of glass and had huge pipes going up and down it's sides and across the roof, it was like to huge pipes going up, across and down on the long sides of the building.
> There were other people who escaped to the roof but soon it became clear that the building didn't work the way it was meant to and that the roof was going to burn as well. I could feel the fear in him and the people there, they were scrambling around trying to figure how to save themselves, hopeful and scared. There was some talk that they would be saved but for some reason it seemed like an impossible challenge. Not the best dream I've had.


Your dream remind me of the religious belief system. What they thought was meant to hold them up is not obviously showing that it is not. Now they are frighten. Hopeful but they're not going to make it. {Unless a helicopter pop up out of nowhere for them to be saved.} But if they expect that their foundation is going to remain standing to save them then yes they will be destroy/crumble with the building.

Your dream sound like what I would call a "Divine Dream From Above." Dreams like this can be really unpleasent.

I'm not saying I am right but this is what my first impression was.

_Sent from La La Land using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> It was about this guy who got stuck in a huge dome like office building, something happened to set it on fire and it didn't take long before most of it was on fire from the floor to almost the roof. He was on the upper floors and went up to the roof, he was telling people to go up to the roof because the building was designed in a way so the roof couldn't burn.
> I saw how the building looked under the outer layer of material and it was made out of glass and had huge pipes going up and down it's sides and across the roof, it was like to huge pipes going up, across and down on the long sides of the building.
> There were other people who escaped to the roof but soon it became clear that the building didn't work the way it was meant to and that the roof was going to burn as well. I could feel the fear in him and the people there, they were scrambling around trying to figure how to save themselves, hopeful and scared. There was some talk that they would be saved but for some reason it seemed like an impossible challenge. Not the best dream I've had.


Dude did you predict Notre Dome fire? *Just found out* 
Or did you hear about it and had a dream about it? 
Or could you be tricking me up again like with Pokemon Gone Wild and FaceSpace I don't think this is a trick. It is too detailed.{vivid}

I want to know your thoughts about your dream.

_Sent from La La Land using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

many, many other fires also happened today.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I don't remember it vivdly. It was something weird and I remember having concerns in it, but at the same time it was something soothing and I woke up feeling better. This is strange, considering the state I was in yesterday (and partly still am in). Maybe my brain turned on automatic survival mechanism just like when it wakes me up when I'm not breathing/lack oxygen while sleeping. It realized if it's going continue to be this way even in the dream I'm gonna lose myself entirely and die.


----------



## andy1984

somehow I found myself in a car with some famous people. I won some kind of thing or it was a kind of prank or something, supposed to be a pleasant surprise. but I had a panic attack and they didn't notice how uncomfortable I was and were all socialising together. i blamed them and hated them for doing it to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have never really been able to remember my dreams clearly at all. At least not for much longer than it takes me to fully wake up. Like usually when I first wake up (especially if I woke up right in the middle of an intense dream) I will know exactly what I was dreaming (and frequently wish it to discontinue) but that's about all I can really remember about it a day later. That it sucked enough to make me not want to keep having it.

So, I don't know much about my dreams these days....except that whatever they are, they are getting significantly more unpleasant than they used to be. 

But that kind of makes sense because my life sucks a lot more than it used to. Or at least my perception of it does. And (if what they say is true) dreams are kind of your brain's process of sorting and storing memories from the day you just had. And a lot of the days I just had were not really things I want to remember. So I guess I go to sleep and my brain starts choking on this garbage and what did I expect?


----------



## Ekardy

I keep having this dream for years now, more like a dream/nightmare. I had it last night again, I don't know how to describe it but I will try. 
It always starts the same, I wake up in my dream..(?) Like I am aware I'm in a dream, I'm aware of my surroundings and what dream it is. And I always "wake up" in a different area of this place. Every time I go back to this dream land (that sounds ridiculous but I don't know what else to say) I remember areas and notice new areas I haven't seen before from previous dreams, same goes for the people. 
The place looks like a wild desolate place, a very rocky terrain but there are people and things and creatures. Some people seem to want to help me and they remind me to run because I'm being chased every time I show up because they want something from me. And the whole time I'm running and hiding, I'm thinking to myself wake up.
And sometimes I do, sometimes it takes longer but I do wake up remembering everything and feeling exhausted and scared.
I don't know. T_T


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Dude did you predict Notre Dome fire? *Just found out*
> Or did you hear about it and had a dream about it?
> Or could you be tricking me up again like with Pokemon Gone Wild and FaceSpace I don't think this is a trick. It is too detailed.{vivid}
> 
> I want to know your thoughts about your dream.
> 
> _Sent from La La Land using Tapatalk_


I just found out about it so I had the dream before it happened but I don't if it had anything to do with it. Who knows, maybe I'm Nostradamus in Notre Dome.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> I just found out about it so I had the dream before it happened but I don't if it had anything to do with it. Who knows, maybe I'm Nostradamus in Notre Dome.


I swear you had a premonition. But it was altered. I know so because a week and a half ago I dreamt about being in a mall. It was a vivid dream. I saw clothes that were new, spring-like colors. But I mostly saw white collar shirts and blouses. A lot of white. Days later while at in Alanta for the first time at a mall I never been to I had enter a clothing store. I walked through a section that had all white clothing. All white. Pants and shirts. And then outside that area I saw the color of clothes similar to my dream. The whole experience was similar to my dream but it was altered. Your dream is the same thing. A few similarities but altered. Huge building dome, notre dome {It is huge}, fire, fire. You meditate. You're more open to receiving messages, premonition, insight and feel things more than someone who does not meditate. {Unless they are gifted} It was no coincidence you had this dream.

_Sent from La La Land using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> I swear you had a premonition. But it was altered. I know so because a week and a half ago I dreamt about being in a mall. It was a vivid dream. I saw clothes that were new, spring-like colors. But I mostly saw white collar shirts and blouses. A lot of white. Days later while at in Alanta for the first time at a mall I never been to I had enter a clothing store. I walked through a section that had all white clothing. All white. Pants and shirts. And then outside that area I saw the color of clothes similar to my dream. The whole experience was similar to my dream but it was altered. Your dream is the same thing. A few similarities but altered. Huge building dome, notre dome {It is huge}, fire, fire. You meditate. You're more open to receiving messages, premonition, insight and feel things more than someone who does not meditate. {Unless they are gifted} It was no coincidence you had this dream.
> 
> _Sent from La La Land using Tapatalk_


I don't know, I think it's coincidence because every premonition type dream I've had turned out exactly the same.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> I don't know, I think it's coincidence because every premonition type dream I've had turned out exactly the same.


Blah. It changed up on you but if you say so
LMAO

_Sent from La La Land using Tapatalk_


----------



## clary321

the last dream i had was of me being all alone and not having any friends and my family did not want or love anymore 



i know dark but that was my dream or more like nightmare that i was going to die all alone and no one would cared or even remember me :crying:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Had deep sleep and a lengthy dream, but can't remember anything at all about it.


----------



## AllGlad

a couple of days ago I had a dream that my parents got a dog... I was happy for them and couldn't believe it... I have told my mom to get one because my parents are retired and have nothing to do. A dog would force them to excerise and I believe enrich their lives. But growing up, both my parents were very anti-pet so them having a dog was a complete shock to me.

At last it was a dream.


----------



## Barakiel

A girl with white hair and purple eyes tried teaching me about Bergson as we walked or flew around the neighborhood. I told her she was going too fast for me which she didn’t mind, but I think I upset her when I tried hugging her so I wouldn’t get behind  I’m not sure what she told me about Bergson was accurate anyway..


----------



## Fever Dream

Apparently about a vampire on a jetliner, who started turning other passengers into vampires. And after they landed they all went to a convention center. :stu


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Just a bunch of random, bizarre things that didn't make any sense.


----------



## 3stacks

I just remembered that I had one where me and @tea111red robbed a bank. She was wearing a ski mask because I don't know what she looks like lol. She also shot me in the leg for saying her name while robbing the bank. The rest of the details are blurry


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> I just remembered that I had one where me and @tea111red robbed a bank. She was wearing a ski mask because I don't know what she looks like lol. She also shot me in the leg for saying her name while robbing the bank. The rest of the details are blurry


lol, really?


----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> lol, really?


Yeah my dreams are just completely random lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

3stacks said:


> I just remembered that I had one where me and @tea111red robbed a bank. She was wearing a ski mask because I don't know what she looks like lol. She also shot me in the leg for saying her name while robbing the bank. The rest of the details are blurry


:lol


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> Yeah my dreams are just completely random lol


funny dream, hehe.


----------



## tea111red

i like that i was faceless even in his dream. :lol


----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> i like that i was faceless even in his dream.


 haha yeah my brain had to process you in a ski mask lol


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> haha yeah my brain had to process you in a ski mask lol


:grin2:


----------



## tea111red

recent ones......

i was being chased around and had a knife pulled on me.

i was kissing some guy on his face when he was driving or when we were in the car together. lol. i dreamed this one later on.


----------



## harrison

For some reason I was going to do a big robbery with a few other people and then these three heavy guys came along and told me that it was in their area so we'd have to pay them their cut. They were actually very polite and shook my hand - so I thanked them for letting me know first. I don't think we went ahead with it because I woke up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My mother was in a coma. :frown2: We didn't know when she'd get out of the coma. I remember it being at least five days but don't think it went any further than 5 days in the dream.


----------



## 3stacks

I had a dream that I was suicidal and when I woke up I felt it too so it was horrible


----------



## Fun Spirit

4-23-2019

Bill Clinton was in my dream. Last week was Donald Trump. Anyway I was in some sort of room near some sort of window. It looked like a window but the dream altered it a bit. I was with some people standing near by it. Then suddenly we all had to move out the way. Coming out in a door were some men in black suits with black glasses. Like the Secret Service. Then Bill Clinton came out. I saw only the backside of his head. It was him because everyone know Bill Clinton when they see him. He has a distinctive appearance. Anyway He then turn around and looked at me. I looked at him back with a soft smile. It was at this moment when he extended his arm out for a hand shake. We both shook hands. He said to me "Good Luck." It was this part of the dream that stood out for me.

__________

Some other insignificant stuff happened afterwards like me walking outside.


* *




I remember I fell on the ground. I don't remember how I fell. I then was with a crowd of students in some sort of parade walking format. It wasn't a parade. It was just the way the student crowd and I were grouped together. I saw a black car that looked like the kind of car for the President to be in, then there were two people matching together while holding the American flag on a pole. The dream became slightly weird after this. It appeared that a teacher wanted to group everyone. So she had the nerve to want to place us African Americans up front with the crowd. It also felt like as if she planned on "grouping other people." When she made the command the Dream Me responded with "F THAT" and soon left the crowd. I don't swear in real life so this response in my dream only mean that I was seriously displeased. The dream shifted. It ended with what appeared to be me leaving some sort of mall building. It is all a blur. I was getting picked up from my Dad {picked up as in a car.} Meeting him around the corner he was in crotches.

The dream ended from here. 




_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Entrensik

Last night i dreamt that i was bruce lee incarnated and that i was beating a lot of dudes up. It was pretty crazy I even took on two men at once and knocked them both out with a kick to the head each. I was then snuck out of the country by some guy and as we were trying to escape he was murdered. I barely managed to escape when I woke up.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

my last dream was a weird one. i dreamed that i was in the army and that we ate mangos there. then some military dude screamed at me: "wake upppp" and i woke up. 

pretty weird for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've forgotten most of my dream as usual these days but I remembered enough to know it was pretty interesting, and involved some kind of weird malevolent being stalking me/the person I was playing (I imagine I switched pov throughout the dream like I generally do these days.) It's really bugging me that I don't really remember any details. I'm sure it was kind of ****ed up and also abstract in various parts, but still.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It was a nightmare I can't remember again.


----------



## Suchness

It was mainly about SplendidBob. We were at a gym and he was telling me about one of the guys there, said he had a short back but knew how to train it. Then I watched the guy do some training. Then Bob was flying a helicopter and people were after him, a dog was somehow holding onto the outside of the helicopter and biting him and some kind of army squad was shooting at him. The chopper went down and they kept shooting, it was weird because it's as if they were trying to avoid the dog but it's as if I remember them trying to shoot the dog as well. At the end of it Bob was mauled badly.
Then we were at his house, it was a big, new house next to the beach and he was telling me but the music he liked and then he told me how he liked to drive hard. He got into one of those old black 50s cars and went for it down the street and then the dog and squad went after him again lmao. The dog was on the car mauling him and the squad was shooting at him, it was really intense this time. I mean the dog was really going at him. At the end of it he was on the ground, he had blood all over him. A big chunk of one of his cheeks was missing and chunks from other parts of his body were missing too, he was almost dead. 
Don't know what it meant, don't hate you Bob. It was pretty intense but writing this now it's pretty funny lmao.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I woke up and realized I was stuck in a nightmare where I couldn't wake up from it because I wasn't actually dreaming. In this waking nightmare, I was a 45 year old unemployed man with epilepsy who lives with his parents and stays in his room all day.

But that wasn't the worst part. The worst part was I didn't mind and knew that because I was happier than I would be anywhere else, I would be stuck there forever. But not forever. Because forever is timeless and time is a thing for humans. So I would be stuck there until time ran out.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

WillYouStopDave said:


> I woke up and realized I was stuck in a nightmare where I couldn't wake up from it because I wasn't actually dreaming. In this waking nightmare, I was a 45 year old unemployed man with epilepsy who lives with his parents and stays in his room all day.
> 
> But that wasn't the worst part. The worst part was I didn't mind and knew that because I was happier than I would be anywhere else, I would be stuck there forever. But not forever. Because forever is timeless and time is a thing for humans. So I would be stuck there until time ran out.


:frown2:


----------



## Suchness

What's with these dreams about forum members. Had one about Butterfly last night, don't remember much but we were doing a lot of stuff together and she posted on the forum how she had a dream about Ekardy and Geralt but she spelt their names different. Ekardy was Kar and Geralt was something like Kalm and I made a remark on what a coincidence it was for her to have a dream about forum members the night after mine. 

This is interesting, I wonder what's next. To be continued in my dreams.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> It was mainly about SplendidBob. We were at a gym and he was telling me about one of the guys there, said he had a short back but knew how to train it. Then I watched the guy do some training. Then Bob was flying a helicopter and people were after him, a dog was somehow holding onto the outside of the helicopter and biting him and some kind of army squad was shooting at him. The chopper went down and they kept shooting, it was weird because it's as if they were trying to avoid the dog but it's as if I remember them trying to shoot the dog as well. At the end of it Bob was mauled badly.
> Then we were at his house, it was a big, new house next to the beach and he was telling me but the music he liked and then he told me how he liked to drive hard. He got into one of those old black 50s cars and went for it down the street and then the dog and squad went after him again lmao. The dog was on the car mauling him and the squad was shooting at him, it was really intense this time. I mean the dog was really going at him. At the end of it he was on the ground, he had blood all over him. A big chunk of one of his cheeks was missing and chunks from other parts of his body were missing too, he was almost dead.
> Don't know what it meant, don't hate you Bob. It was pretty intense but writing this now it's pretty funny lmao.


 it's brutal but hilarious. I really want to know what @SplendidBob thinks of all this, and what he might have done to make that dog so angry and all the cops after him


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh god, you should have quoted 



Suchness said:


> It was mainly about SplendidBob. We were at a gym and he was telling me about one of the guys there, said he had a short back but knew how to train it. Then I watched the guy do some training.


Short backs in men are a bit of a plague tbh, but you have to let them off as they didn't choose their condition.



Suchness said:


> Then Bob was flying a helicopter and people were after him, a dog was somehow holding onto the outside of the helicopter and biting him and some kind of army squad was shooting at him. The chopper went down and they kept shooting, it was weird because it's as if they were trying to avoid the dog but it's as if I remember them trying to shoot the dog as well. At the end of it Bob was mauled badly.


Actually happened.



Suchness said:


> Then we were at his house, it was a big, new house next to the beach and he was telling me but the music he liked and then he told me how he liked to drive hard.


When I drive, I don't **** about, tbh.



Suchness said:


> He got into one of those old black 50s cars and went for it down the street and then the dog and squad went after him again lmao. The dog was on the car mauling him and the squad was shooting at him, it was really intense this time. I mean the dog was really going at him. At the end of it he was on the ground, he had blood all over him. A big chunk of one of his cheeks was missing and chunks from other parts of his body were missing too, he was almost dead.


This hasn't happened... yet...



Suchness said:


> Don't know what it meant, don't hate you Bob. It was pretty intense but writing this now it's pretty funny lmao.


 love it.


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> what he might have done to make that dog so angry and all the cops after him  [/color]


Just my nature


----------



## Suchness

SplendidBob said:


> Oh god, you should have quoted
> 
> Short backs in men are a bit of a plague tbh, but you have to let them off as they didn't choose their condition.
> 
> Actually happened.
> 
> When I drive, I don't **** about, tbh.
> 
> This hasn't happened... yet...
> 
> love it.


Glad it entertained you.


----------



## harrison

SplendidBob said:


> Actually happened.


:lol

Good one Bob.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Suchness said:


> What's with these dreams about forum members. Had one about Butterfly last night, don't remember much but we were doing a lot of stuff together and she posted on the forum how she had a dream about Ekardy and Geralt but she spelt their names different. Ekardy was Kar and Geralt was something like Kalm and I made a remark on what a coincidence it was for her to have a dream about forum members the night after mine.
> 
> This is interesting, I wonder what's next. To be continued in my dreams.


I had a dream about @iAmCodeMonkey when I had a nap today. I can't remember it properly, but I think he was with my family and we were all on a hired white bus in a country town a few hours from where I live (Shepparton, which is where my dog is from) seeing where a white horse named Sweet Pea used to live when I was little. I was wearing something green, and he was taking photos of me and my sister.

A few nights ago, I dreamt about throwing cushions at someone else from SAS who doesn't post here much anymore. It was only for fun, like a game.

Last year or the year before, I dreamt that me and @SamanthaStrange were moving something on a farm in the rain. She had grey hair in a bob haircut (but wasn't old) and since then, that's how I've imagined her to look.


----------



## Suchness

Silent Memory said:


> I had a dream about @iAmCodeMonkey when I had a nap today. I can't remember it properly, but I think he was with my family and we were all on a hired white bus in a country town a few hours from where I live (Shepparton, which is where my dog is from) seeing where a white horse named Sweet Pea used to live when I was little. I was wearing something green, and he was taking photos of me and my sister.
> 
> A few nights ago, I dreamt about throwing cushions at someone else from SAS who doesn't post here much anymore. It was only for fun, like a game.
> 
> Last year or the year before, I dreamt that me and @SamanthaStrange were moving something on a farm in the rain. She had grey hair in a bob haircut (but wasn't old) and since then, that's how I've imagined her to look.


Dreams with forum members are very interesting lol. It would be interesting if more of us started having them. Imagine if we a bunch of us started having them and they were all connected like someone would write about the dream they had and then that night someone else would continue the dream or something like that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Silent Memory said:


> Last year or the year before, I dreamt that me and @SamanthaStrange were moving something on a farm in the rain. She had grey hair in a bob haircut (but wasn't old) and since then, that's how I've imagined her to look.


:um Interesting. :lol


----------



## tea111red

me not wanting to be around my brother's friend. 

based off of real life.


----------



## xUmbrax

Yick, I had a dream that my cousin confessed his love for me. WTF brain? Then my dream transitioned to me hiding from a massive tornado. That one didn't surprise me. I have an awful fear of tornadoes.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I was the captain of a ship. My crew had done a couple loads of laundry in the washer. For whatever reason they hadn't put the wet clothes in the dryer. I kept yelling at them to put the wet clothes in the dryer. But whether I said it in general or to a specific person no one would do this very simple task. God being a captain is difficult.

Also I was talking with this woman. I guess she mentioned Insidious. I said the first was good and the sequels not so much but I like watching sequels.


----------



## Memories of Silence

In one of the last ones I remember, I was walking around South Melbourne Market in my pyjamas, looking for something. The market was in Hobart, like someone had moved it there.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I had a dream about @*iAmCodeMonkey* when I had a nap today. I can't remember it properly, but I think he was with my family and we were all on a hired white bus in a country town a few hours from where I live (Shepparton, which is where my dog is from) seeing where a white horse named Sweet Pea used to live when I was little. I was wearing something green, and he was taking photos of me and my sister.


How cute! :grin2:

I have had dreams of female SASers more than a few times, cannot remember the details.


----------



## harrison

Someone was telling me that the sliced roast beef in my fridge was actually man-made and contained all these chemicals that were very bad for me. I found it pretty bloody annoying tbh and was worried about all the other times I'd bought it.


----------



## tea111red

i dreamed i was in this exercise class and this man was cradling and holding my face/head for something (i don't remember what for exactly). :stu


----------



## Suchness

Another one with an SAS member. This time it was Roxslide, we were part of a hiking group. At first we were walking in a forest than we met our group leader, he was a middle aged white man, a bit overweight but not big and he was wearing nothing but red underwear, hiking boots and a backpack. He was eating a banana as he was giving a speech to the group then he said something about the banana, something like "Because I have one of these guys" as he out it in front of his underwear. It was supposed to be a joke, like oh man our guide is so funny.

I saw an image of a building, probably a house burning in the forest. 

Then it was night time and we were all in a building, lying down on single beds that were lined up in a row. Roxslide was next to, I was thinking how nice she looked. I tried talking to her and she said something about not being able to talk to more than one person at a time but we managed to talk about something for a little while then she fell asleep and I think I was thinking if I should try talking to her some more.


----------



## roxslide

I had a pretty intense dream about 10 races that were represented by 10 colors. It was action packed and complicated but I don't remember the details besides that.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just had a weird dream. I was at my sister's house, but it was a different house, and everything was glass. Some of it had been damaged from rain, and she was worried it would get worse, so she told me to be careful not to touch any of the glass walls. It was a mansion, but not a big one.

There were people there who were standing in a queue, getting ready to start filming for a reality TV show. I was wearing black nail polish, but then it disappeared and I had to paint my nails red while I was sitting at a table with people I didn't know. The same thing happened, so I left them bare. Then I was straightening my hair while it was wet, still sitting at the table, using a small purple hair straightener that I used on someone else after I used it. I had my iPad with me, and no one else knew what it was, like I was from the future.

Then I was standing there and people were dressing me up as an old man with a long, curly beard, long coat and long hair. While they were doing that, a giant spider stretched across the floor from behind my feet, like a wave, and I ran from it. That happened twice.


----------



## AllGlad

Had a weird dream... was in a big chinese city where there is a ton of air pollution, but this pollution was composed of large dark visible particles in a haze... I didn't know whether to breath this or not... but it seems like everyone else is...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I usually don't remember dreams but I was recently dreaming that I was standing in an empty room and there was this horrible droning sound, which I finally realized was coming out of the floor. Which confused me. Because, why would that happen? The state of confusion started waking me up and as I woke up, I gradually became aware that the sound was still there. When I finally fully woke up, I realized that horrible droning sound was the sound of my dad vacuuming the hall outside my door. :lol


----------



## Steve French

Been having all sorts of weird dreams lately. Probably from rebounding rem sleep due to lack of alcohol and reefer. Usually this scenario results in a rather strange yet more realistic or at least centered dreams that are often lucid.

This one is a sort of recurring one. At least it felt like it. I'm sure I've had it before but that might have just been a part of the dream. It involved me being younger than I am, and I go to a dusty old library inhabited only by a creepy old librarian and her black cat. The cat always prowls around by some cases containing local historical stuff, like newspapers and all whatever they call it. My curiosity always gets the better of me, and I open the case to discover it contains a great deal of information about a grisly murder that happened in the town some years back concerning some demonic posession or Nazi resurrection **** or something I can't remember the reasons. This case is right next to a foreboding staircase for some reason. It seems that it is missing the real information, the how and why, or some dark stuff, so I ask the crusty old librarian and find it is locked away on top of some shelf for the safety and security of potential readers. I didn't quite get there this time, but I feel I did in the past. The cat came and locked it back up as I took off. The strange aspects of a dream, the lack of continuity or adherence to any sort of rules seems to play into this dream, becoming aspects of how the haunted library messes with my mind as I try and discover it's secrets.

I just woke up from this one, and was sufficiently creeped out I jumped over to my computer to write it out before I forgot it. Then reading it back it really lacks the atmosphere and tension it had in my sleep. Here I was hoping for some inspiration.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

*Trigger warning for people who had surgeries and disabled people*


* *




I had a dream that I'm going to have a brain surgery because of I forgot what, some super weird reason that can only be in dreams. And then that I have to have one of my limbs removed and I could choose which one. I had such dreams a few times. I think mostly it's just about to happen, but once or twice I saw a dream about me actually having it, surviving or not surviving and then being post-surgery. It's one of the scariest things that can ever happen in life. I often have similar motives in dreams that repeat from time to time.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I dreamt that I was reading a newspaper. I don't read them because I don't like getting ink on my hands, and I read the news online.


----------



## Harveykinkle

The context is hazy but I was campaigning for a young blonde woman. I was trying to earn her favor in what was either a harmless game or a life and death situation game. She looked me in the eyes and asked me why I fought for her sake instead of myself. Then I blushed like a summer rose. It caught me off guard as if standing in her corner was the only option that ever occurred to me.


----------



## A Summer In Texas

I dreamt that my exsistence wasn't painful and people liked me instead of despising me.


----------



## andy1984

I dreamed I argued with my dad and tried to kill myself but I didn't bleed even though I cut myself really deep and it didnt hurt. I can't remember what we were arguing about. I bandaged myself up even though there didn't think i really needed to. then i was pretty much estranged from my dad. idk what that was all really about.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I moved to a different house with my family. It was probably from the 1940s or 1950s, and there was a video that played on the porch of what it looked like when it was newer, with people in old fashioned clothes walking around.

When we moved in, they told us something about the heater in my bedroom, but we weren't listening properly. Then we saw on the news a few days later that kids had died in that room not long before we moved in. They had been trying to escape a fire caused by the heater. They were blocked from getting outside because of the way the brickwork was, and there were four or five of them.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had this dream that took place in a school setting.



______Untitled_____
The Dream Me had enter the restroom. There were other girls in there. The bathroom stalls were all being used except for one. It seem like the other girls were avoiding to use that toilet. The stall door was half open so I took a glance at it. It appear to be broken because it didn't have a toilet lid. The water in the bowl looked fine. I was excpeting some pee and waste in the bowel like how some stalls sometime have. There there was none. 


The Dream Me went on ahead to use the stall. After this a female lady walked in the restroom. She came in the bathroom to bust out some girls who were having sex with guys. It felt like the guys were the bad boys because it felt like it the guys who they were with weren't your average good guy. {A good guy would probably not have underage sex. It felt like that.} Also having sex as not to say they were in the restroom getting it in but to be aware that some were having sex. Now in the restroom there were quite a lot of girls. About 6 to 8 of them. The Lady called out this one girl. The girl was one of the first to get called out. It was an embarrassing atmosphere. Embarrassing because everyone would know who was not a virgin. The girl didn't seem embarrassed. More like caught up. 


As I was in the stall I wasn't concern because the Dream Me knew it didn't applied to me because I knew I was still a virgin in real life. {LOL} So I just finish what I was doing in the bathroom stall, left out and went to wash my hands at the sink. There was this other girl there trying to pull out one of those brown hard paper towels in the towel compartment. My paper towel came out easy. I was going to offer a towel but. I chose not to. The faucet seem to have not turned off completely because the water was still running.


As the Lady was busting out more of the girls I walked out the restroom without a care. I was expecting the Lady to stop me but for all I know she probably knew it didn't apply to me. It felt like all the girls in the bathroom were caught up because in the dream it felt like I was the only one who was still a virgin. It was like an "Oooooo you all are caught up." moment. 


END
______________


The Dream Me left those girls hanging. LOL. 



Until next time in Dream World........


----------



## Tetragammon

I was stuck back in the very conservative religious university that I attended the last time, and had to masquerade as a believer again. For some reason I couldn't complete my second degree where I am now and my only choice was to go back. The campus was really beautiful with some great modernized improvements, but the same undercurrent of conformity and holier-than-thou attitudes still pervaded everything and made it a really stressful and overall bad dream. 

It's been almost 10 years since I graduated from that place. You'd think I'd have gotten over it by now. But no. I think it was really traumatizing to be stuck in a place that basically looked down on and hated people like me -- and to have to pretend to believe just for the sake of my education. It really broke me in a lot of ways, and that damage is still there, deep down.

Most people just can't understand the damage that their religious beliefs can do.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a very awful nightmarish dream last night. I wonder if it was brought on by the bacon-flavored cotton candy I bought yesterday from a dollar store! I'm honestly not sure of all the details; it was one where things change from moment to moment.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was on a plane where you could turn the seats around if you wanted to, and most of the seat sections had been turned around, but mine hadn't. I don't know why, but I was holding a man like a baby, and he was asleep. I didn't know him. A flight attendant gave me a plate of dry looking meat and baby potatoes (no one else got any food) and I had to try to eat it without disturbing the man. It was awkward to eat it because I had to have my arm stretched out in front of me a lot, and couldn't use my other hand. It felt like I was feeding myself the same way you feed little kids when you pretend the spoon or fork is a plane.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had this sort of crazy dream thing going on when I woke up a couple of hours ago. I've had it a few times before. Honestly, I think it's something related to circulation/blood flow. 

Basically, what happens is that inside my mind I see what kind of looks like a bunch of random stuff inside a blender all swirling around me. Really strange. I don't know if that makes any sense at all but that's the best way to describe it as far as I can tell. It's like if you were inside a blender and you could see all kinds of stuff swirling around you. Very bizarre. There's nothing coherent about it. Just random garbage. This started about 2 years ago. Happens off and on. It seems to "pulse" with my heartbeat. I notice when I wake up and that's happening that my heart rate is kind of up and pounding or something. Goes back to normal fairly quickly once I'm awake but it's obviously not a fun experience. :lol


----------



## AllGlad

IcedOver said:


> I had a very awful nightmarish dream last night. I wonder if it was brought on by the bacon-flavored cotton candy I bought yesterday from a dollar store! I'm honestly not sure of all the details; it was one where things change from moment to moment.


I gotta try some of that bacon-flavored cotton candy!


----------



## IcedOver

I was a contestant on "Jeopardy!", but the show was taking place in my parents' family room. I was up against James Holtzhauer and an Asian guy. We weren't in any kind of line, just sitting in various chairs or standing. I have auditioned for the show in person, so I'm familiar with how the buzzers work. Still, through the whole dream I was only able to successfully ring in once. The only question I recall had to do with a person putting their name as a monogram on towels in a hotel, or something. James guessed wrong, so I rang in and said to Alex, who was standing right beside me, that the answer was Trump. I got it right, but couldn't get things to work at all after that even though I thought I was ringing in on time. Between rounds the other contestants went in the kitchen and got good, and they ambled back in after the round has gotten underway.


----------



## CWe

Just remember being chased by some unknown entity ....majority of my dreams lol


----------



## 3stacks

I got a circumsision and I was really proud of how it looked so I was showing my penis to everyone I could including my own family which was weird. I posted pictures on the forum too and received compliments. Good times.


----------



## discopotato

that my teeth were falling out


----------



## harrison

I had a horrible dream that I'd got separated from my wife somewhere and couldn't find her. I was completely lost and I was very worried about her. I can only remember aspects of it but it left me feeling terrible this morning.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I was at the mall and had time to kill so I went on this pirate ride. The man dressed as a pirate took my money. Somehow I gave him too much but he didn't give me the extra money back. Already this pirate ride was bringing me legit authenticity. I get on and each person is in their own separate spinning ride vehicle. We're descending this pirate ship with several layers till we get down to where people are eating. There are real people eating real food that hovers upward almost in reach. I was able to take a bite with the help of someone below me that had been sitting down to eat but stood up to give me a food assist. In the second half of the ride there were big water dinosaurs. At some point I start going the wrong way. I'm swimming where on the other side are these kind of snake-like dinos that I know will eat me if they get the chance. I keep going and wind up seeing some small chubby dinos that are jumping up and down in the water. This section appears to be for kids but I don't feel like going back by the dinos that could eat me. I go in and there is this cave with a puzzle that you solve and start climbing up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I lived in a double storey house, and from my window, I could see that my neighbour across the road had a garbage skip full of dismembered body parts from life-sized dolls, like they'd either been going to build some dolls or practice cutting people up.

My niece and nephew were in an inflatable swimming pool in the living room, and there was bubble bath in it. I already had a shower, but something happened to my hair a few hours later and I wanted to wash it again. There were a few hours between the shower and seeing the pool, but I can't remember what happened. I had nowhere to wash my hair, so I was trying to wash it in their pool, without getting bubbles or water on my clothes. I was shampooing my hair while standing up, thinking "Now I'm going to have to rinse it off with bubbly water."


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had 2 unpleasant dreams last night. 

~The first one was related to my Dad. Apparently he was in the hospital. I don't feel like describing what had all happen in the dream. 

==========

I'm already thinking "Great. Now what?" Because whenever I dream about something particular it end up surfacing in real life. I'm already preparing my mind to expect to hear some news about my Dad from my Mom who family have no choice but to contact her in order for them to tell my Sister and I of any news related to Him or his side. Mostly health related. I'm not too pleased with this dream. 



~The second dream was about me feeling lost. Actually I wasn't lost. The school was right across the street. It just took me awhile to get across. I walked too ahead which caused me to pass it up. I walked back but I walked too far back because I had to cross the street where the traffic light was at. I was trying to cross the street basically. Instead of walking back to the traffic light I saw a white striped crosswalk on the street for me to cross. Some other stuff happen in between all of this but I don't feel like describing them. {One thing that stood out what with the Dream Me having her old prepaid cell phone. The time was 5:55 and my battery percentage was at 55% I tunred it off so I could save the battery.} The lost part is related to the Dream Me losing her school ID and Class schedule. It wasn't in her backpack. I was already late for school. Digging in my bag I ended up finding my ID. Without it I would not have been able to get inside the school. {It was my 9th grade school building.} The Dream Me planned to speak to her Special Ed teacher about losing her Class schedule and also about not remebering the combination number to her locker. This was what The Dream Me was thinking while heading to the school. I enter the school but the security person didn't check our IDs. {I was following a line of students going up the stairs} After this the rooms in the school were odd. There were no hallways. A lot of twist and turn. I felt lost. I enter one room that had a female teacher in it with a few students. Apparently it was a workout room even though it didn't look like one. It felt like one in the dream. Plus the students were working out. I asked the female teacher for directions. She walked to the side of the room next to another room. She then started to give me directions by gesturing with her outstretched arm where I needed to go and turn with while she spoke. 


I woke up after this.
_____________


Until next tine in Dream World.......


----------



## Memories of Silence

My uncle was in some sort of cage made of gates, and I moved the gate a few times, but left him in there. Then I sat in a nicer cage that had furniture, and there was a swing in there for your hands or arms that you use while sitting on a chair, and I was using that while I was thinking about things I've forgotten about now.

Then just before I woke up, I dreamt I was flossing my teeth and they were all bleeding.


----------



## Harveykinkle

The dream starts and I'm walking my niece around the house on my shoulders. Not a real niece, a dream niece, and she has a kid there whose hair she had worked on. I say a kid because I don't really know what gender they were. I thought it was a boy at first but the energy they gave off and the hair style left me questioning. I can only describe it as long, heavily braided, and it went around kind of like swirls on an ice cream cone. One of the swirls was blue and the other was red. I said she had done a good job styling their hair and it was certainly interesting.

Undoubtedly me pushing my grandma around through the house the first week or so after her injury explained part of the dream as I was trying to make sure my niece didn't end up hitting anything as I went through the doorways. I think I dreamed about a niece because someone's comment made me wonder about my "biological clock" (the longer I wait to have children, the greater the chance of them having problems). One of the reasons I say this is at some point I start to suspect that my niece is actually my daughter.

I'm outside and there is this dirt cliff with a grey pipe going up it. I climb up the pipe and on to this barren terrain. A dust storm kicks up and I run toward it because if I stay by the edge of the cliff the dust storm could push me off of it to my death. My niece/daughter is farther up and she goes to me. The dust storm sweeps over us. I notice that she has wings. They were more like fairy wings than angel wings.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a ghost of a little girl in the house I lived in in my dream, and I found out she died by slipping on the dog's bowl of water.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I had a dream once where me and @Silent Memory were playing a racing video game together. It was pretty fun when she beat me, hehe. "blushes"


----------



## Suchness

Don't remember but it felt like a nightmare.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I had a dream once where me and @Silent Memory were playing a racing video game together. It was pretty fun when she beat me, hehe. "blushes"


That does sound fun, but I don't think I would beat you, haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> That does sound fun, but I don't think I would beat you, haha.


Haha, I would have to hold myself back in order for you, or anyone else, to beat me.


----------



## CWe

Don’t remember too much but I remember it felt like someone was squeezing both of my arms really tight. Sleep paralysis sucks ***


----------



## andy1984

my flatmate wanted 3 heaters going at once and i said no we need to save power... so pretty much just like real life, except i don't say no irl.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My family drove to Queensland, and it only took about two hours from here. We were there by 7:30 AM. My sister was telling someone next to us the names of the people who ran the place we were staying so they could see if it was the same people who used to have it. I was laying on a haunted bed and looking out of a window to watch about 20 horses of different sizes, shapes and colours walk past with a wagon. Then I was sitting in the car next to my dad and had my window down while we were on a busy road. It was noisy, so we both put my window up at the same time and my dad kept saying "Ear gear?" over and over in an annoying voice. I don't know what ear gear is, but it must be ear muffs. That part was so annoying that it woke me up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My sister told me she was going to join SAS, and I was worried about it because I don't want anyone to find my posts.

Then I was in another SAS member's kitchen, standing next to them while they were cutting up either fruit or vegetables. They had a leaflet about a brand of bottled water on their table, and I was trying to read it without getting caught because it had their address on it. I thought they wouldn't want me to see that, even though I was there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't remember everything but at one point I think I was trying to help Courtney Love prevent Kurt Cobain from killing himself, he was on the stairs and his daughter was hovering around (only she was a bit older than his daughter would have been while he was alive, and actually looked exactly like:

end game spoilers kinda:


* *




Tony Stark's daughter




anyway at some point he ended up shooting himself through the head while on the stairs, and someone said something like 'I think he's dead' and I could see into his head because there was a large hole going right the way through and most of his brain was gone and then I realised that he couldn't be saved.

Then later I was running with some people through these fields and I think there were cliffs near by and I was doing some acting thing? There were a bunch of other people with me, but I don't remember the details from this part much. It was unrelated to the previous dream.


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't remember everything but at one point I think I was trying to help Courtney Love prevent Kurt Cobain from killing himself, he was on the stairs and his daughter was hovering around (only she was a bit older than his daughter would have been while he was alive, and actually looked exactly like:
> 
> end game spoilers kinda:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Stark's daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway at some point he ended up shooting himself through the head while on the stairs, and someone said something like 'I think he's dead' and I could see into his head because there was a large hole going right the way through and most of his brain was gone and then I realised that he couldn't be saved.


Sounds intense.


----------



## Suchness

Silent Memory said:


> My sister told me she was going to join SAS, and I was worried about it because I don't want anyone to find my posts.
> 
> Then I was in another SAS member's kitchen, standing next to them while they were cutting up either fruit or vegetables. They had a leaflet about a brand of bottled water on their table, and I was trying to read it without getting caught because it had their address on it. I thought they wouldn't want me to see that, even though I was there.


Who was the SAS member?


----------



## BeautyandRage

some **** nightmare


----------



## Memories of Silence

Suchness said:


> Who was the SAS member?


 @komorikun


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Me and a female SASer went on a date to a nice restaurant and watched a movie together afterwards. :blush


----------



## Suchness

You guys need to start saying who these SASer's are.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Was it butterfly :con


----------



## Suchness

He wishes it was Butterfly.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> He wishes it was Butterfly.


I doubt it was me.

but, I would be honoured, @iAmCodeMonkey ask and ye shall receive 1 butterfly date  lol

aww that did sound really nice though


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I doubt it was me.
> 
> but, I would be honoured, @iAmCodeMonkey ask and ye shall receive 1 butterfly date  lol
> 
> aww that did sound really nice though


Hehe, it actually WAS you!  

I had a similar dream with another female SASer but she was a gorgeous brunette in that one lol


----------



## Suchness

See!


----------



## BeautyandRage

Damn I’m good at guessing


----------



## scooby

I've never felt more awkward as I have reading the last few posts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

scooby said:


> I've never felt more awkward as I have reading the last few posts.


Why? :sus


----------



## BeautyandRage

scooby said:


> I've never felt more awkward as I have reading the last few posts.


Why? I bet u dream of my pfp too.


----------



## scooby

BeautyandRage said:


> Why? I bet u dream of my pfp too.


Can confirm. I dreamed about being some woods.


----------



## BeautyandRage

scooby said:


> Can confirm. I dreamed about being some woods.


U wish u were as cool as the woods.


----------



## Steve French

There was a little section where a nerdy hacker took a room in a hooker's place. The hacker looked a bit like Bighead from Silicon Valley, and the hooker like Lea Seydoux. Probably cause I watched Silicon Valley last night, and had seen a prostitute looking similar to the actress when browsing leolist the other day. Anyway, the hacker was a cowardly *****, and the hooker an abrasive ****. Despite the sexual tension between them, something always prevented them hooking up. Eventually though, they realized their mutual attraction and found happiness, briefly, before a bus flipped over on their car. The hacker managed to escape, but the hooker was squished. It all had this storybook quality. Like a narrator popped in at some point. After the squishing it morphed into the whole thing being a comic that the narrator fellow had written. I was trying to buy it in the store, but the nice copy cost way too damn much, and the cheap copy was way too damn small to be able to see what was going on in the panels.

I am experiencing a withdrawal from alcohol again.


----------



## Lockinte

To be more active. Smile to other people. Add new dreams and make them real.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I went to a holiday house with my family which was somewhere we hadn't stayed before, and there were a lot of different birds outside. There was a blue parrot that was about the same size as a flamingo, and I picked it up and was holding it while I thought about how weird it was.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So I was hanging out with a couple of people I used to know, and one of them said that this guy who had disappeared had come back and was wondering if they'd told me since we'd had a falling out, but I didn't know. So eventually I met up with them while hanging out with a couple of other people.

Then about part way through the dream switched to a weird children's story my brain invented where I and others had to help him because he got stuck half way climbing over a wall but the pov was vague here so someone maybe me grabbed a ladder and helped him down, but then someone told this girl who by that point was not me (possibly her stepmum or mum? I don't know she was coded as evil anyway,) that she was hanging out with boys too much and had them in her room too often (she was a young adult by the way and the setting was like in the past like some fairytale village hundreds of years ago.) I don't remember everything but she convinced her to let them visit and hang out with them somehow but wasn't careful with her wording so the evil woman agreed but cursed her so she would never remember them.

At this point for some reason I realised I was reading a children's book and I saw it as an illustrated book but it was a memory so I went online to find the title because it disappeared and I forgot the first part but it was part of a series and that title was called Ouroboros I guess because it was supposed to be cyclical.

I started exploring the village outside and I think it was like this large sort of Tudor thatched house with a well in a mountainous terrain. There was a large plant by the well, really large. It had gigantic green roots and there was large chunks of ice kind of invasively covering parts of that moving into the clouds. I think I must have asked about that and she answered even though she wasn't near by, about how she 'liked the aesthetic' or something. Lol.

Also I woke up with this music in my head even though it wasn't in the dream:






haven't played that quest in ages but did post that along with some other tracks in a thread here recently. I think my dream probably did borrow some elements from that story actually (it looked pretty different stylistically but that quest also involved some kind of old house and a cyclical theme.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Me and a woman from SAS went on a date, but alas, it was merely a dream. Lol.


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Me and a woman from SAS went on a date, but alas, it was merely a dream. Lol.


Who?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> Who?


Not telling this time unless I change my mind.  >


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Not telling this time unless I change my mind.  >


It was Butterfly wasn't it?


----------



## D'avjo

flying around on a chair and zooming across the gardens in the neighbourhood i grew up in. Had it a few times now, quite fun.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> It was Butterfly wasn't it?


Nope! Keep guessing.


----------



## Micronian

I had a dream that little baby turtles were coming up from some holes in the living room of my house. under the floor there was sand, and they were crawling out of the sand. I was running around worried about what to do with them, and how to get them safely to the ocean.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Running away with someone, saving the world. The end of the world. Falling in love with weird people. Idk my dreams are pretty random.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There were 200 people signed in on here.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I dreamed about brown paper towels.


----------



## blue2

I got caught up in the middle of one of those random shootings in the US, it was at some sort of stadium or sports thing maybe golf, it was a woman wearing body armour & there was tonnes of police & one told me to get down she's got an ar22, then bullets started flying, fun times, I've been watching to many documentaries & news I think : /


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol The old man and his gf were getting mad at me cause I had hairy legs in my dream. :blank 

That's all I remember.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> I dreamed about brown paper towels.


That sounds super random. Haha.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That sounds super random. Haha.


Can't be anymore random then hairy legs and angry old men. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> Can't be anymore random then hairy legs and angry old men. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a very nice pink and purple sunset everyone was watching and taking photos of, but I had to look for my camera because I didn't know where it was. I kept finding old hair straighteners I had forgotten about, so it took longer than I wanted and I worried I would miss the sunset. I went back to take photos of it, and there was some sort of white river where the water was running so fast it was splashing. People were walking through it and I took photos of them because I thought the photos would look funny, like people were flying.

When I got to the other side of the river, which I didn't walk through (I don't know how I crossed it) I was on a little train that had no roof. Everyone sat sideways on it, and it went past some places I didn't know I had been near. Then I was in a train station somewhere else and I was looking at an app that showed you where you were on a map and where other people were.


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Nope! Keep guessing.


Just saw this. It was Cascades with her amazing long hair.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> Just saw this. It was Cascades with her amazing long hair.


Heheh, nope. Keep trying. :lol


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Heheh, nope. Keep trying.


It has to be none other than our very own Silent Memory.


----------



## blue2

I don't remember much but I was in a medievil castle with water around it & a seal jumped out of the water, then someone (I couldn't see their face) was going to set down a huge rock on the ground & I heard a little voice say "ouch stop you cracked my shell" I told them to stop & he lifted it back up to reveal a bunch of bugs & stuff & one of the snails could talk so I waved & said "hello" & he waved & said "hello" back & I was like wtf a talking snail .....then I woke up....I wonder what the fraudian interpetation would be


----------



## Memories of Silence

A lot of people were dying of an epidemic, and we had dying strangers in the house. When they died, we put them in our cupboards.


----------



## harrison

I was with a very old friend of mine that I haven't even spoken to for ages. I think he was trying to find out why I didn't want to talk to him anymore - but he was even annoying in my dream. That was pretty strange dreaming about that.


----------



## Karsten

Silent Memory said:


> There were 200 people signed in on here.


Ha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had a bunch of dreams which I don't remember all now, but one of the dreams I had was a lucid dream followed by a dream where I wrote about the lucid dream on SAS but then realised that was also a dream haha.

The lucid dream was pretty cool (though it didn't last long,) until I started getting the sense that something scary was going to happen and realised something like 'Oh no it's difficult to keep control (in that sense,) when you also have to control the dream structure' (that's when it ended,) was pretty weird.


----------



## DarrellLicht

A special ops soldier in the bayou living a slow paced existence consisting of fishing, zooming around in his airboat. But he has a network of special ops colleagues who live in the area. Although miles apart, when special news arises one would communicate with a series of whoops and pitches soon an exchange would take place when the agents move closer to each others call. thus meeting up for a briefing... did not get to any fight scenes unfortunately.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know who it was, but there were a lot of presents for a baby boy, and each one said who it was from. Most of the wrapping paper was pink and blue with rocking horses. I had to sort them out and put them all somewhere. After I did that, my mum was giving people big bags of shampoo and conditioner that were supposed to be very good presents to get.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I almost fell down a well and had to catch myself so I gripped the inside by my hand. All I remember later was my mother and Jack from Lost and some other people in a car. I was in the car. Everyone was asking where I got the cut on my finger. For some reason I said I got it from a pencil cutting me, which doesn't make sense cause how can a pencil give me a cut like that? But no. I got it 
from almost falling inside a well. Such a bizarre dream. For some reason, I told my mother I wanted to drive the car then she said she didn't want me to so I insisted. Then she let me and after she said I could I changed my mind. :stu She ended up driving another vehicle anyways and I was with all these random people and a character from the show Lost.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls

My friend and I were searching for this treasure chest. We got into a car to drive to it, but she kept crashing us into houses and stuff. When we opened the treasure chest, it was full of sponges because someone else had already gotten to it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had a goldfish that was 15 years old, and it had been living in a Sea Monkey tank for a while. The water was running out and I kept forgetting to feed it, so I was going to take it out and put it in a proper fish tank. I accidentally dropped it on the table. When I picked it up, a fin fell off it, but it was still alive. It died when I put it in the tank with my other fish, and I felt bad for not looking after it properly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dreamed that @Silent Memory was throwing chickens at me as I was trying to sleep.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dreamed that @*Silent Memory* was throwing chickens at me as I was trying to sleep.


Heheh, I don't blame you. :grin2:


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dreamed that @Silent Memory was throwing chickens at me as I was trying to sleep.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Heheh, I don't blame you. :grin2:


Haha.  I would throw them to wake you up because that would be more fun than when you haven't been to sleep yet.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My dream kept changing because of how often I woke up today, but I remembered parts of some that didn't make sense.

I was in the city at night with my parents and there was an old man giving a speech about an old lady named Ronnie who had just died. He said her name was short for Veronica, then said "Oh, it was short for Bron." He said she was okay in the mornings, but as the day went on, she got grumpier and wasn't very nice. I think she was a cleaner or something. There were square hedges in some sort of park my relatives were sitting in to listen to the speech. My parents left, so I went over and kneeled on one of the hedges to see where they went and I saw that it was somewhere with animals, so I walked on a cream coloured catwalk thing to follow them.

The petting zoo had lots of weird little animals, but the only one I noticed was a baby turtle or tortoise with a purple, pink and blue shell that looked like a nice sky. It had some sort of slug body like a snail would have, and I put it on my hand and looked at it for a while. I wanted to take a photo of it, but I couldn't get my camera out of my bag, so I had to wait until my sister had the turtle. I don't know why I dream about turtles so much.

Then I was in my backyard at night and there were strangers there asking me if we had any bread. I said we did, and they went to go into the house to get it, so I told them we had no bread because I remembered my mum saying there were people stealing bread from houses and that it had been happening a lot. After that, it happened again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought some Nancy Drew books and felt like I hit the jackpot. That was pretty much it. Lol


----------



## CWe

Sh**


The only parts I remember were something trying to break into my house door. It broke through and it was so fast but somehow was still able to figure out how it looked. It was long and black. Almost like a stick man lol. It broke through the door at lightning speed and came straight for me screaming.


I woke up 



0_O


----------



## Memories of Silence

Someone from SAS posted a photo of himself, and he had silver hair and silver eye makeup. Then he kept editing my posts (even without being a mod) using italic red writing and saying things that would break the rules.


----------



## Rains

Something about helicopters hovering around each other like hummingbirds. It was night time and everyone (I was in a crowd) ran because they looked like they may crash.


----------



## Rains

I found an Indian baby in a pram and her father told me she had been in a car accident a while ago, but then got defensive and said it wasn't his fault. She had been released from hospital but was still recovering. I picked her up and was examining her and clucking over her because I get excessively concerned over potential brain injuries. I was annoyed with the father for being more concerned about his reputation than anything else.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was changing the globe in my lamp, but I put it in wrong because I was tired and it exploded, so my parents called someone we used to know to come here and fix it, and he wore his Santa suit. He said I tried too hard to put the globe in and he could see where I put it in upside down and tried to force it (it was like a battery).

After that, I was using a kids scooter with a string on the front that I was pulling myself along the floor with around the house. My sister's old friend was having a party there, and while that was going, I was on the scooter.


----------



## Suchness

I had a dream that I went to the gym with G Unit, there was a kitchen there and everyone was talking about what they wanted to cook, most wanted steak and some chicken breasts, I thought it was weird how everyone came to the gym to cook in the kitchen. I went into the kitchen to see what they were doing, did some training, talked to some chick, she was going to take care of our food then I went back to the kitchen and there was a bunch of new people there, younger, like they were from school. Steve O and his story about making a rap album must have made me dream of this cause I watched his video yesterday.


----------



## wmu'14

I couldn't figure out the mystery of VFD and everyone died.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Met some hot brunette on Tinder. We had a relationship, first kiss, first "time", everything. It was magical.

...

Then I woke up. Yeah, that's all I got.


----------



## Were

I was friends with Post Malone.


----------



## Ekardy

I was in Hogwarts learning about potions.


----------



## Suchness

I had a funny dream just don't remember what it was, it's weird waking up from a fun dream, wish it happened more often.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

Suchness said:


> I had a dream that I went to the gym with G Unit, there was a kitchen there and everyone was talking about what they wanted to cook, most wanted steak and some chicken breasts, I thought it was weird how everyone came to the gym to cook in the kitchen. I went into the kitchen to see what they were doing, did some training, talked to some chick, she was going to take care of our food then I went back to the kitchen and there was a bunch of new people there, younger, like they were from school. Steve O and his story about making a rap album must have made me dream of this cause I watched his video yesterday.


That is cool man, I actually saw 50 cent a few times live, last time was last month. That is fascinating what you said about the dream about cooking chicken. What did the chick look like that you talked to? It seems like a big theme of your dream was foods. I like to eat foods with many different nutritional values. It often is fun to dream about them as well. I also love jackass, Steve O was actually depressed and suicidal and it was hard to believe. He does so many stunts and self-harm in those movies but even he has a dark side to him you know? What other rappers do you like? I saw Jay-Z 6 times live, saw Kanye, Nas multiple times, On the Run Tour with Beyonce and Jay-Z in Met Life Stadium. They were all that and a bag of chips. I also saw Mobb Deep about 4 or 5 times, they were mad fresh. I saw Snoop Dogg a few times too, he was all the way live, but I live in New York City so a lot of the rappers play at Madison Square Garden or the Barclays Center, which are pretty dope venues you know


----------



## Memories of Silence

I put two goldfish in my Sea Monkey tank with my last Sea Monkey who has lived by itself all year, and I put a tiny kitten in there, too. I must have wanted to keep all of my pets together (except for my dog). When I looked in the tank later, I realised how stupid it was to put goldfish in there in case they ate my Sea Monkey and the kitten ate the goldfish, and I couldn't look at my tank anymore because I didn't want to see my pets eating each other. It made me wonder how I was going to be able to feed them if I couldn't look, and how long they could all survive.

Then my sister had a shopping basket and I was unpacking it. I was taking everything out one thing at at a time. There were little cardboard versions of food packaging on the top, and that's what most of it was, but I would find real food randomly, like bags of flour, milk and cream. When I got to the last things I was taking out, my sister and dad weren't happy with me for taking two days to do it. The milk and cream had curdled or gone bad in the time it took me to unpack the basket, and she was yelling that she wouldn't be able to use it now. I don't know why she couldn't do it herself.


----------



## andy1984

there was some health... thing... device that scrapes your skin off. so I used it on my face mostly and the result was a bit disgusting. there were weird wart things under my skin. but I was like oh yeah this happened last time I used this. normal.


----------



## 3stacks

My dog was the second biggest serial killer in the world. No idea how but good job buddy. Must have been because I was reading about them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Mondo_Fernando accused me of killing someone. :lol It was a bunch of random dreams I had.

Another one was where I removed my tattoo and all I did was wipe it off with a towel to remove it. :stu I really dont regret getting my tattoo, though. :no

There was like one other dream but dont remember what happened.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @Mondo_Fernando accused me of killing someone. :lol It was a bunch of random dreams I had.
> 
> Another one was where I removed my tattoo and all I did was wipe it off with a towel to remove it. :stu I really dont regret getting my tattoo, though. :no
> 
> There was like one other dream but dont remember what happened.


And here is that dance.






:O


----------



## Suchness

I was cooking chicken. Kenny Roger's are you there?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mondo_Fernando said:


> And here is that dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O


:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :lol


:b


----------



## SuperSky

I was jumped by a dude with a knife but saved by the cops, then had to get a ride in my boss' car with his family. One of his underaged and same-gender children started touching me in a way that felt violating and I couldn't say anything because it was in front of my damn boss.

Thanks for nothing, subconscious.


----------



## blue2

I actually had a lucid dream, where I was aware I was dreaming & tried to do stuff & manipulate stuff but the only thing I remember being able to do was making some person nod their head, what a waste of a good lucid : /


----------



## andy1984

had one coffee at midday and then couldn't sleep most of the night. got some sleep apparently because I woke up believing I couldn't sleep because I got slipped some drug that makes me immortal with the side effect of sleeplessness. continued to believe that for 10 mins or so after waking. weird. unless I just dreamt that I woke up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A YouTube channel I watch every now and then posted on here and he had his avatar on here the same as his YouTube channel icon. That's all.


----------



## Steve French

I dreamed that I was getting hammered last night. I don't remember any real specifics, just that I was downing drinks left and right and getting rather wasted. I woke up in the morning and was like all "Uh god this hangover I feel awful I don't want to deal with this". In that half asleep/half awake state it took me a good 15 minutes to realize that I hadn't drank the night before and was quite fine.


----------



## 3stacks

I was turned into an ice cream roll by a witch and then she ate me. I used to have a fear of witches being real.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had a new house, but it was more like some sort of business/shop, and I don't remember the house part except that it was long.

If you opened a door, it was a public bathroom. There were eight sinks and about 12 toilet cubicles that had black doors that reached the floor. If you opened one of those, it lead to another bathroom that was the same. It was like a maze. I was having fun opening all of the doors and seeing what it looked like because it was in a pattern. I was wearing a reversible red dress with flowers on it and long sleeves. The other side was green. The side I wore was usually the green one.


----------



## VIncymon

I dreamt...I had long hair.... red just like like samurai X. The dream felt so real. The dream felt so real, and I was kind a disappointed when I woke up.

In the dream, (which made little sense now that I think of it)....I was using this new hair product (which is true in reality), and after showering, I looked in the mirror and saw my hair had turned crimson, and was reaching all on my back ( and this is the part where the dream fantasy kicks in) ....so I dressed for work, I had a crimson long sleeve shirt to go with it (yes my Samurai X, obsession was strong with this dream)...and I put it in a ponytail...I felt so....gangsta !

I even remember calling up someone in the dream to tell them about the new look...which now that I think of it...makes no sense...a new hair product can't make my hair grow several inches and take on the texture of an Asian overnight...but hey its a dream.

Man I wish it were real. It felt so cool


----------



## Bearyfluffy

It was late night, heavy rain and I was in the back seat of the car with Penn & Teller the magicians, one of them was driving and the other did this magic where he turned falling raindrops into colorful sparkles. It was so freaking cool! but I don't even know why they were in my dream, I didn't watch anything magic related recently. I was watching baking competitions on netflix lol. 
Anyway that's all I could remember


----------



## Suchness

I had a another dream about SAS members, there was a bunch of us hanging out, Traunt was talking about taking a pill to commit suicide and walked off into a small building the size of a bedroom, SplendidBob felt bad and went over to check then me and Butterfly went to check. I said something to Bob about how he used to post weekly about him doing hand stand walks and push ups. 
There was some other stuff too about me and a group running thru underground tunnels.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

3stacks said:


> I was turned into an ice cream roll by a witch and then she ate me. I used to have a fear of witches being real.


What did it feel like to be ice cream?


----------



## The Library of Emma

I recently dreamt that I was pregnant.
I looked in the mirror at my pregnant figure as I accepted what was.

I felt a burdening numbness and sadness. This was something that shouldn’t be, that other people experience— but not me. Something very wrong.


----------



## 3stacks

PurplePeopleEater said:


> What did it feel like to be ice cream?


Cold


----------



## love is like a dream

i dreamed that i was riding this in the picture:









full speed outdoor and didn't know how to stop it. i kept avoiding cars/people/buildings in fear.
it kept sending me really high, as high as buildings, i fear landing not break my legs or something, but every landing didn't hurt. it was a strange dream.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My nephew and his friends were having a party on a train with no roof, and they all had wet hair. I went down some stairs and stood on a step in front of the gap between carriages, and I was holding onto two rails near the door as tightly as I could. There was a fire beneath where I was standing because it was a steam train, and I was being yelled at because what I was doing wasn't allowed. I was only trying to get to the inside of the train, which was a section that had a roof, but I couldn't let go of the rails because the train was too fast and bumpy, and it was very dangerous.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> My nephew and his friends were having a party on a train with no roof, and they all had wet hair. I went down some stairs and stood on a step in front of the gap between carriages, and I was holding onto two rails near the door as tightly as I could. There was a fire beneath where I was standing because it was a steam train, and I was being yelled at because what I was doing wasn't allowed. I was only trying to get to the inside of the train, which was a section that had a roof, but I couldn't let go of the rails because the train was too fast and bumpy, and it was very dangerous.


Oh man, I love your crazy dreams Jessica. :grin2:


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh man, I love your crazy dreams Jessica. :grin2:


Thanks.  You've been in one or two of them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  You've been in one or two of them.


No problem.  At least someone out there dreams about me, lol.


----------



## harrison

I was a fair bit younger and I was talking to this young woman who was supposed to be the Queen. She looked nothing like the actual one. I asked her "are you really the Queen?"
She seemed to really appreciate the fact that me and this other girl were talking to her and spending time with her. At one point I was walking along with this other girl and realised my wife was there too so I got embarassed because I was holding her hand.


----------



## Memories of Silence

We had some sort of family gathering in the backyard with relatives we haven't seen for a long time, but I was getting ready to go out there the whole time they were here. By the time I was ready, they were gone. I think there was a man here to give a quote for wooden floorboards while they were here.

I was looking at a bottle of bath salts that were made in 1998 and expire in 2025. They were blue, and my family had them for a long time. There were still a lot in the bottle, and they could make cloudy water very clear. I put some in a fish tank that you get with the bath salts and looked at a silver triangle to watch how clear they made the water go, like it said in the instructions on the bottle.

Then I sat at a little table with three people I don't know and we were swapping to see if we could see through each other's glasses.


----------



## scooby

I kissed you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Met up with some fellow SASers and had a great hang out together.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I had a dream about World of Warcraft. It was about an open-world PVP event where Alliance had to defend a cave mouth on a mountain. I recalled it as a memory from TBC. It was so nostalgic, the scene may as well have been sepia-tinted. Thing is, it never happened. I just find it interesting I could feel so nostalgic for a false memory.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I got a Tinder match that actually conversed with me. These are my dreams now. Lol.


----------



## IcedOver

It was definitely a nightmare. I was being held against my will in some kind of prison system and was being addressed in front of a court of people. The kicker is that the jailer was none other than fuvkhead comrade bernie sanders. He wasn't the president (thank God), but was the head of whatever entity was detaining me. I had been hoping to be released, but he delivered the news, yelling in his sickening accent, that my detention was to continue. I had huge anger and wanted to get up and beat the sh!t out of the red *******, but was detained. I can't help but think that if he or someone of his kind gets to the WH, this country will have much the same experience as I did in the dream.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I dreamt about school


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Solving the murder of my loved one.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I walked to class past jack’s locker where he waited. It brought me back. The perfect memory of him in my dreams.


----------



## Taaylah

I was driving down an empty road, but it was foggy so I couldn’t see. Black figures started coming out of the tree line onto the highway. They were people in black hooded robes. It seemed like they were in a trance as they mindlessly crossed the road. 

Then I was in a house in the woods with a friend and people I didn’t know. Pictures of different moments throughout my life up until now were scattered on the floor, but not ones that I knew existed, like in family photo albums. There were letters scattered around as well, so I put them together to spell out a message. I only remember the letters spelling out ‘Love Montana’. I started talking to someone in the house and they told me love Montana was the name of their religion (they were the people in black robes). If I joined I could have anything I wanted, anything was possible. I told them that wasn’t good because it’d upset the balance, yin and yang(??). One person told me when they joined they inherited a million dollars from an unknown relative. I asked if anything bad happened after that. They told me their father died shortly after. Another person said their mom got a brand new house when they joined, but it eventually burned down in a fire. People were connecting the dots and realizing that horrible things were happening shortly after getting their ‘wish’ granted from love Montana.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The last dream I remember was about putting cutlery into a drawer. The cutlery tray was blue, and there were weird glass things that were like long, thin spoons, and they looked like the teardrop crystals my sister used to hang from her ceiling.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I was walking around a place with hills and a lake. This blonde man appears and tells me I’ve been cheating on him. I try to ignore him but he starts squeezing this crystal/stone and blood is pouring out. I then find myself enjoying a walk around the lake and everything appears as a normal day, but I have the sense that I need to find this man again. 

I have no idea what my subconscious wants to tell me but I always make a point of writing down my dreams 😛


----------



## Memories of Silence

Jay and Lola from EastEnders were in my house (one I don't really have) and they kept pouring brightly coloured potpourri all over the cream coloured carpet and couch to annoy me, knowing it would make a mess and stain everything with the bright colours.

Then Ben from EastEnders turned into a big, scary bug, so I sprayed him with a red can of fly spray until he was swimming in it. When I left to walk back through the house, I was surrounded by magpies and their babies, and I was trying to remember everything you're supposed to do so they don't swoop you.

Then I saw baby pigs on the verandah of the next house. I started flying, and I flew over a muddy paddock filled with dead pigs of all different sizes. There were a few other types of animals, but I only remember the pigs.


----------



## 0589471

I had a dream I ran a little farm where I raised these spiky sea urchin looking animals. They were palm sized and silver in colour, but despite how they looked they weren't sharp at all but rather soft. They would crawl around and made no sound, and it was cool the way they rolled around in my hands. I kept worrying I'd get poked but never did. A large man came to pick one up, but it had attached itself to my leg and we couldn't get it off. So the man picked me up and was carrying me out of my yard, insisting he'd take me home since his pet was stuck to me. I kept pulling on the little creature until it finally came off so he would put me down. :lol


----------



## forgetmylife

last one I remember from a few days ago or so, told a friend about it...

"...
had some weird dreams too
least they weren't that bad i guess

5:50 PM
had this one where me and a bunch of ppl were stranded on the side of a very tall and steep mountain and no one in the outside world knew about it and the only way to get help was to climb to the top.... i guess because the mountain was inside some kind of giant hole in the earth or something where it was completely desolate at the base... well we were basically out of resources so it seemed like a better idea to just lay down and die or something
but for some reason we tried to climb to the top even though it was practically hopeless
when we finally got to the top/peak or whatever to find out what was up there, we quickly realized we hadn't reached safety yet because at/over the peak was just the base of another similar mountain lol
decided to climb the 2nd one too for some reason and the whole process must of repeated like 5 times... seemed like forever

6:04 PM
at the end or the actual top/peak of whatever this thing was (made up of like 5 or 6 stacked mountains), there was a wrecked space shuttle laying down horizontally but it was still intact enough to tell what it was and you prob could of even gone inside it... the nose was hanging over the ledge a bit so you could see it before you got to the top
so I guess that's how we got there in the 1st place lol idk
and then once over/at the actual peak there was just this beach/shoreline and the ocean lol (but no boats, ppl, animals or anything there)
and I just felt relieved because for some reason that meant we had reached safety or could then finally contact the outside world (maybe we finally had cell reception or something lol).... idk i dont remember much after that or I woke up

6:18 PM
there was also a short beginning that it transitioned from that i left out just because it'd make even less sense if I included it lol

6:31 PM
Whoever I was with I didn't even know them, there was just a ton of ppl and we were just all trying to survive. Previously I think there was a battle or war and we lost it or something because we were either overpowered or had officially accepted defeat, but insanely the enemy was still trying to kill us as we tried to escape even though the war was over. The mountain had like no trees just had like a dirt/desert surface and rarely some random small buildings that ppl would fight over (especially if it had electricity) because it could only fit so many ppl and we were all trying to survive. The mountain was also littered with these automated or remote-control stations that had several missile launchpads preloaded with missiles that would fire off every now and then to god knows where based off a timer or something.

6:49 PM
Finally above us there was an enemy army made up of ppl or machines that would attack us as from a distance as we tried to escape up towards them but we never got close to them because they were constantly retreating upwards as well.... and when we finally got to the very top/the real top, they were nowhere to be found lol, it was just the ocean and that crash site of the space shuttle looking thing"


----------



## White Shirt Guy

I was back in high school...


----------



## Harveykinkle

I was hanging out with a woman who was a fashion model and somehow I ended up being the guy modeling with her. We were outside and the photoshoot director had more ideas for some shots for us to do. I was groaning and wishing I was somewhere else. Even in dreams where I somehow manage to be a model I'm not comfortable with how I look or having my picture taken.


----------



## Were

Marilyn Manson was in my home and he liked a fur coat that I owned in the dream, I said I only wore it a few times and that it looked better on him, he took it and said he will go to his home now to bring me 5 of his clothes in return, I told him that I like his fashion sense and he should bring me some gothic looking clothes like a black skinny jeans(I don't have skinny jeans in real life but I had been thinking about trying one on sometime) and a black coat with hood.


----------



## Rotted

Last dream I can remember:

I was five.
I went into the living room late at night to grab a glass of milk before going to bed.
Standing in front of the fridge was Darth Vader.

I tried to scream and run but just wasn't able to.

Then he cut my head off.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

In one recent one, all I can remember is standing in the river Thames in dull grey weather, in front of something that looked more or less like a familiar stretch of suburban riverfront in London. Then I was pulled sharp̀ly upstream towards the embankment, as if on water skis (I think water skiing is not allowed on most if not all of the London Thames).


----------



## blue2

Chasing a half eaten octopus that turned into a velocoraptor & chased me but since he was only newly made his neck was still soft so I was able to chop it's head off with a stick.


----------



## Tiara Arjun

I dreamed that I was swimming in the ocean and dolphins were swimming near me!


----------



## andy1984

such a classic nightmare. I thought I heard something so I got up and turned on the light. no one there. so I turned it off and went back to bed. but did a quick check under the bed with my hand. that's when another hand from under the grabs me and pulls at me, holding me down on the bed. and I grab at the hand and try to pry it off but its rock solid and then i scream and wake up.

not long ago i had a dream about my thumb being cut off and it got reattached but it felt loose and started coming off and eventually fell off.


----------



## funnynihilist

I was inside of some kind of club where you lay in bed with people and you all watch some kind of live entertainment.


----------



## CWe

It was about a gooey and stinky monster eating someone.I remember gagging ... disgusting dream


----------



## Memories of Silence

Phar Lap's body was walking around inside some sort of horse building and I got videos of it to prove ghosts exist. Once he got outside the building, he became almost invisible, but I could still see a faint outline, so I followed him and hugged him.

Then I was sitting in the back of a car, trying to eat some sort of soup from a square container. We had to keep getting out of the car, which was annoying because I wanted to eat my soup and listen to music. I had to put my earrings in while my family were walking into a shop. They were odd - I think one was an orange and one was a cherry. I thought "It's okay - this is a good social anxiety experiment."

Then I was walking around an animal place with my dog curled up on my shoulder like a cat. I kept trying to watch the Phar Lap videos on my camera to see if they worked, but kept getting interrupted. When we got home, my sister plugged her camera into the TV so we could look at her boring photos, and I started to go crazy, yelling that they really needed to watch my videos first.

My first video went for five minutes, but I only saw the the first part, which was my dog curled up while squashed in the car window, then the animal place. My family wouldn't let me watch the rest because they didn't understand something else would be on afterwards.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Phar Lap's body was walking around inside some sort of horse building and I got videos of it to prove ghosts exist. Once he got outside the building, he became almost invisible, but I could still see a faint outline, so I followed him and hugged him.
> 
> Then I was sitting in the back of a car, trying to eat some sort of soup from a square container. We had to keep getting out of the car, which was annoying because I wanted to eat my soup and listen to music. I had to put my earrings in while my family were walking into a shop. They were odd - I think one was an orange and one was a cherry. I thought "It's okay - this is a good social anxiety experiment."
> 
> Then I was walking around an animal place with my dog curled up on my shoulder like a cat. I kept trying to watch the Phar Lap videos on my camera to see if they worked, but kept getting interrupted. When we got home, my sister plugged her camera into the TV so we could look at her boring photos, and I started to go crazy, yelling that they really needed to watch my videos first.
> 
> My first video went for five minutes, but I only saw the the first part, which was my dog curled up while squashed in the car window, then the animal place. My family wouldn't let me watch the rest because they didn't understand something else would be on afterwards.


Have you ever been to see Phar Lap at the museum? It's pretty good. There's also an incredibly old computer downstairs there too.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> Have you ever been to see Phar Lap at the museum? It's pretty good. There's also an incredibly old computer downstairs there too.


I've only been twice, and last time was 2010. It was good.  I was reading about it a few weeks ago, which must be why I dreamt about it. The bugs and old living room are my other favourite parts I can remember.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I've only been twice, and last time was 2010. It was good.  I was reading about it a few weeks ago, which must be why I dreamt about it. The bugs and old living room are my other favourite parts I can remember.


Yeah, that's probably why you were dreaming about it. We used to go to there quite a bit back when it first opened. I just looked it up and that was in 2000, I can't believe it was so long ago. I have a photo of me and my son though and he was only young - we had some good times there.

I really like that huge whale skeleton in the main hall.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Have you ever been to see Phar Lap at the museum?


Phar Lap (NZ born horse and raised to I think was two years old there, often claimed by Australia as an Australian horse) is in three different places.

Hide is in Melbourne, heart in Canberra and skeleton in Wellington NZ.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Phar Lap (NZ born horse and raised to I think was two years old there, *often claimed by Australia as an Australian horse*) is in three different places.
> 
> Hide is in Melbourne, heart in Canberra and skeleton in Wellington NZ.


Yeah, we do that with everything mate.  (if they're successful)

Isn't that incredible? I read that too - it's a bit creepy. Don't know why they had to do that to the poor thing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, we do that with everything mate.  (if they're successful)


There is a joke / TV advert showing Australia claims Phar Lap, Russell Crowe and some other things. But Australia has their own version of those type of adverts too which is about invading NZ, it's easy, etc. All in jest (joking) of course.



harrison said:


> Isn't that incredible? I read that too - it's a bit creepy. Don't know why they had to do that to the poor thing.


Two countries that love the horse. :stu


----------



## Yer Blues

I was around twelve and was revisiting me discovering that vein\tube in the McRib I had just bought. Only this time the vein was about a foot long and tried to strangle me.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Phar Lap (NZ born horse and raised to I think was two years old there, often claimed by Australia as an Australian horse) is in three different places.
> 
> Hide is in Melbourne, heart in Canberra and skeleton in Wellington NZ.





harrison said:


> Yeah, we do that with everything mate.  (if they're successful)
> 
> Isn't that incredible? I read that too - it's a bit creepy. Don't know why they had to do that to the poor thing.


Last time I went to the museum, his skeleton was there. His hide and skeleton were in two glass boxes, and you could walk between them. It was weird.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Silent Memory said:


> Last time I went to the museum, his skeleton was there. His hide and skeleton were in two glass boxes, and you could walk between them. It was weird.


Maybe another skeleton or cast copy of skeleton?

According to the museum his skeleton is in NZ and they have video, photo's of it in the glass case at the museum.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I was with this woman and I was talking to her about my friend and setting him up for her. Then when he came back they hit it off quickly. Part of me felt like I'd done a good thing. The other part was like, I could be with her instead, but would I really even want that?


----------



## IcedOver

The last few nights I've had some very vivid and realistic-feeling dreams, although they're fading. I recall in one some work needed to be done in my apartment and I came in to find that all of my stuff had been cleared out by somebody without my knowledge or permission; it was just a blank room. Then last night I dreamed my apartment was in some totally different building. In the center was either a metal staircase or elevator. I had been hearing about people making a drug out of some common household item; I don't remember what it was. It was supposed to cause hallucinations and violent behavior. I expressed disdain for such people who did that. Then later on one of the guys in the building who had heard me say that came after me, and I realized he was on the drug himself. We had a chase around some areas of the building, and then I ran down the hallway and found the building manager who was Dan Stevens, the actor from "Legion", and lodged a complaint that I believe got the guy accosted. I think this dream relates to the fact that my upstairs neighbor in reality is a shut-in drunk who is going out of his gourd.


----------



## Taaylah

I kept accidentally peeing in chairs at work. At every desk I went to I’d be in a trance and not realize I was pulling my pants down and peeing until I was done. My manager saw and said it was a sign that I could be pregnant.


----------



## bad baby

Visited my old workplace: most of the people I remember are still there, except my teammate/manager whom I was the closest with. I was wondering where she went but didn't ask anyone because for some reason I got the feeling that they didn't want to talk about it. 

Just then she shows up, and she says to me accusatorily: "I'm sad that you came back and didn't even ask for me. Have you forgotten me?" I tell her I was just thinking about her. 

Later we sit round the table having lunch, and it turns out she took an extended break to have a baby. I was about to congratulate her on getting married, but in fact she had the kid out of wedlock with some rich dude who played her and dumped her after finding out about the pregnancy. 

It was a pretty awkward situation and I don't recall much of what was said, but most of all I was just sitting there in shock, unable to believe that someone so smart and popular like her, who seems to have her **** together, would make a foolish life decision like that.

When I woke up from the dream I instantaneously felt bad, it felt like some kind of revenge fantasy that grew out of subconscious jealousy. At the time she got a promotion, and I remember feeling envious for various reasons, even though she deserved it, and she was always really nice to me.

No chance she's reading this right now, but I hope she has/will have a happy marriage and career. Dreams are usually the opposite of reality anyway.


----------



## bad baby

Dreamt that I was running some kind of 'proto-traditional' Japanese opera production (I really don't know how you'd describe that kind of music). The venue is a cross between a fort and some kind of _kampong_ dwelling, built out of wooden sticks and not the most sturdy. The reformed Mcfly were headlining the show that evening - except for some reason they are now called 'Macbeth', and I couldn't announce their bandname to the few audience who were there, mostly adolescent kids, perched on the shoddy staircases talking amongst themselves. So I ran around telling people to get ready for 'the Band that cannot be named'. They gave me blank looks and continued on with their conversations...

There were probably more happenings in that dream, but I can't recall the half of it.


----------



## love is like a dream

i was buying fruits


----------



## mt moyt

I was in a huge multi level carpark of a huge building. zombies had overrun the building and i was trying to escape.
For some reason lots of areas were blocked off from walking so i was climbing and jumping down these scaffolding poles that supported the building, one level at a time.
I hate heights so it was a huge effort each time to jump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musicfan

I bought a house and I built a deck on top of it and put a hot tub in the top of the deck. I got in the hot tub and the entire time the deck was swaying. Then it turned out the house still belonged to someone else and while they were in the house I was draining the water and trying not to fall off the roof. Was one of those dreams where you feel like you're gonna fall at any moment.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Guess I'm going through another phase where I don't remember my dreams as much again cause I haven't remembered any for weeks if not months. Odd how that happens.
@Musicfan :lol


----------



## Musicfan

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Guess I'm going through another phase where I don't remember my dreams as much again cause I haven't remembered any for weeks if not months. Odd how that happens.
> 
> @*Musicfan* :lol


That happens where you don't dream for a while then often have strong dreams. 

Last night in a dream I rappelled down a cliff at the beach and was trying to save cats that were swimming in the ocean. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I won't post it here, as it wasn't exactly a happy one this time around.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had this recurring dream a few times the past month. I keep jogging by a broadwalk pier shoreline in the evening with a row of beach houses with their backyards facing directly the broadwalk area I jogged through. Then one of these house, my friend from college and her husband will always emerge. We will recognize each other as we jogged by as we give each other a long stare, but we both remained silent and hold off from greeting each other. Until I just jogged past them, look away and move on.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Musicfan said:


> That happens where you don't dream for a while then often have strong dreams.
> 
> Last night in a dream I rappelled down a cliff at the beach and was trying to save cats that were swimming in the ocean. :b


Haha, that's random too. :grin2:


----------



## IcedOver

I had a similar dream a few months ago, that the chick in the apartment next to me lived in the same apartment but never even spoke to each other. This comes out of guilt that I'm uncommunicative to people, including neighbors. This girl has been in the place 2.5 years, and I've talked to her once. In yesterday's dream we finally said "hello" and broke the ice even though we had been in the same apartment and never interacted.


----------



## wmu'14

I was being bullied at school & there was a big trial. Thousands of 'jurors' were sequestered in a building like a hotel & would watch clips of me being bullied on projector-sized screens. Then they'd debate it. Day after day. I was very anxious in the dream because I didn't like all the attention.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It was weird, my childhood best friend and I were on some kind of game show, but as adults. I haven't seen her in like 20 years IRL. :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had kind of a vivid dream and actually remembered it this time (some of it anyway). 

I was standing in (what seemed to be) an open field alone. Then I suddenly saw someone throw something at my head out of the corner of my eye. I ducked and whatever it was flew overhead. But then there was someone else standing on the other side and it hit them in the head. It turned out to be what looked like a pretty big rock. At first I was relieved but then I there were suddenly people all around me blaming me for ducking and telling me if I hadn't ducked that person would still be OK.


----------



## Chevy396

Had one recently that was so clear (like full HD) that it made me feel sick for a couple days.

I was a self aware ai robot during some sort of apocalyptic revolution. I made it all the way behind enemy lines before I ran out of ammo and got pinned down in a little bunker. I kept trying to kill myself like I was supposed to, but couldn't find any way to do it.

It felt like the worst failure of my life and I just kept screaming "sorry!" while the enemy dragged me out of the bunker. (Not sorry for fighting them, sorry to my self for failing to self destruct or to win). That's when it ended.

I've never had a dream that was so relevant to how I've been feeling. And the "graphics" were so much like a modern sci-fi video game I can't get it out of my mind.

Hard for me to believe it was a real dream, but I know I was going through a lot of anxiety and stress and probably too much coffee.


----------



## blue2

I was a neatly folded towel just after being washed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I basically never remember my dreams anymore but I wish I could. Sometimes when I remember them they've been very interesting. Othertimes I'm just being cockblocked in various ways, sometimes even by myself which is highly realistic.

This episode was from May last year (I'm copying and pasting from another thread cause I never posted it in this one.)


* *






> Sometimes I have dreams about famous people I find attractive too, and we almost have sex but things get interrupted 100% of the time before it gets that far or I wake up or something. My favourite was the time I was going to have a threesome with Janine Gezang and IAMX (Chris Corner,) but some guys broke in and kidnapped IAMX, so I left with Janine but then went back in to save IAMX and woke up before doing that. So in other words nothing was accomplished at all sexually or otherwise.
> 
> I feel like there was a dream that involved eating a lampshade as well. That wasn't an arousing part of the dream, but it popped up somewhere but can't remember the other details or if I wrote that one down anywhere.
> 
> But yes I basically never remember my dreams now in general, I may have had a lot of sex dreams but forgotten them all. The last one I had was mostly a non sex dream, but had sexual parts during part of it and it was weird. I don't remember it in detail enough to describe now though.
> 
> 
> 
> lol it happened again.
> 
> I had a bunch of dreams, one that was interrupted by some scuttling sound (might have been something starting to fall off my wall, may have been a spider,) but due to my poor dream recall these days ¬_¬ I don't remember most of them and they bounced around a lot.
> 
> At one point there was some cool thing involving alien technology or something? Outside my window, difficult to describe what I remember. And then some cult that I realised were a few doors down in the garden that I and some other people went to investigate later. Then there was the dungeon with weird demons later on (different dream later on.)
> 
> But before this happened I was walking back from somewhere with IAMX to his tour bus, because he was lost. Anyway we eventually found the street he was looking for (this was not in my town or anything it was like I don't even know some city my mind made up and none of these streets were places I've been.) but the bus took a while to appear it was just a vague translucent outline and I was like 'oh I guess it's taking a long time to render *laugh*' because apparently in the dream that's perfectly normal.
> 
> Then we took some photos, mostly of me with the bus (because... What?) and I was going to leave but he invited me on the bus and then was like 'oh you should have sex with me with a strap on in the shower' (weirdly specific,) and for some reason there was this Asian guy there (doesn't exist,) with shoulder length hair and so I think I asked if he wouldn't rather have sex with him but he was like 'no, no has to be a strapon. Janine (live band member,) and me tried once but she's not really into that so.'
> 
> And this is about where my dream memory fails, but I'm pretty sure we never got around to having shower sex. It wasn't very erotically charged though anyway. (but I did wake up kind of turned on physiologically, but not from that I guess because I had more dreams after that, and I forgot most of the details.)
Click to expand...

I totally forgot the Asian guy. I remembered it as me asking if he wouldn't prefer to have sex with Janine. My brain often invents random Asian guys like the time I was in a romantic relationship with a small Asian guy who probably looked like that guy (can't remember that guy now though so who can say,) and we were running away from this weird dystopian place or something. That was a very interesting dream that I think I wrote about on this forum before. It was also notable because we kissed and that was enjoyable unlike in real life, but I can't find it right now so I've forgotten various details.




My favourite dreams are still this one:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-dream-you-ve-ever-had-507417/#post1064873121

and this one:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-you-had-1167210/index113.html#post1093323106

Lots of typos and stuff in that post. The monster room was very eldritch. It's a shame I'm not good at drawing etc because it was very cool. That whole dream was very visually interesting.


----------



## bad baby

I dreamt that I had sex with a really short guy. Like, 150 cm give or take. Also he has very delicate facial features, so people keep gossiping about whether he is a man or a woman, and whether s/he has dwarfism. In the dream I remember thinking I secretly find him quite attractive even if no-one else does.
Anyway, we somehow end up in a room, in bed together. I ask him what he is, and he confides that he is a dude. He gets naked, he's very small, but the sex surpasses all expectations (certainly better than any I had irl lol ;_. I wake up and google around on dream interpretations and this one seems pretty straight forward - a subconscious nudge to pursue my passions/interests/goals no matter how small/weird/unattractive they may seem to the outside world.

Also had another dream that I bought a pack of persimmons from some festival food stand that came with a clear blister pack of preserved (mummified?) cockroaches. Apparently dream-me don't know what cockroaches are/look like because I took a bite. I think this one came about because an acquaintance brought dried persimmons over for Lunar New Year and they always taste vaguely stale to me. I'd much rather have them fresh... Well actually after that dream I'd rather not have them at all...


----------



## Blue Dino

I just stormed into the dressing room of some blonde celebrity and notify her of something. She was sitting on a makeup table prepping herself and she just smiled and thanked me for whatever I told her. Once I woke up, I couldn't quite wrap my mind on who she was. But my image of her face was some familiar celeb. 

Way later in the day I realize she was Adrienne Bailon. Which was very random. And then I remembered she was the mystery singer that was revealed in the one recent episode of Masked Singer I saw.


----------



## zkv

Don't remember but I woke up absolutely convinced I had some coke stashed in an emptied cigarette, and with a strong impulse of taking it (I was still half asleep and wanted to be lucid maybe). It's not even the kind of drug that interests me since it only sobered me up. Plus I'm afraid I'd go full junkie.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a 16GB memory card being sold with some sort of charger for $5, and there was a limit of three per person. I only bought one and then wished I bought three once I was home because $5 is very cheap for those.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I had two dreams:

1) One of them was me walking to a store someplace and getting mugged by robbers. I tried fending them off with my pocket knife, but they eventually beat me to a pulp. I awoke in the hospital with life threatening injuries. The purps were eventually caught by the police later on and were put in jail.

2) I can't say here. It was 18+ 



Silent Memory said:


> There was a 16GB memory card being sold with some sort of charger for $5, and there was a limit of three per person. I only bought one and then wished I bought three once I was home because $5 is very cheap for those.


Haha, very funny. :grin2:


----------



## Reverie101

I had a very sweet one. It was telling me about the importance of kids and how they make you selfless and just listing the reasons kids are brought into the world. 

It was odd to have such an insightful dream when i just thought of bullcrap before going to bed.


----------



## IcedOver

Most of my dreams are about disappointment, failure, and embarrassment. Last night I watched "24 Hours to Hell and Back" in which Gordon Ramsay helps a struggling chef one on one and teaches them some cooking tips. After that I had a dream that a famous musical person was helping me with my keyboard playing. In reality and in the dream I haven't touched my keyboard in a year and am totally out of practice, don't even remember any songs. This guy was Italian possibly and was clearly a famous celebrity, but I don't know who it was supposed to be. We were in my parents' house and my keyboard was set up on the stoop of steps which lead down into the cellar (although later it was in the family room). He was walking around and critiquing as I tried to play. I'm not sure what the song was supposed to be, but I ultimately played the opening to the _Star Wars_ theme, which was incorrect. I couldn't grasp anything and had no skill and knew I was wasting this famous person's time who was teaching someone with no talent.


----------



## truant

Had a dream I was in a big, underground fantasy dungeon/labyrinth and I was being chased by a beholder:


* *














(It's a floating orb with eye stalks. For those who aren't familiar with D&D.)




It was shooting some kind of magic death ray at me and I was running around trying to collect big red 'life' orbs to restore my health so it wouldn't kill me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some guy at work was in my dream acting all bad and stuff and he didn't seem like the type that would act like that. Random as hell. No more lame dreams like that please. Mmmkay. 😂


----------



## PandaBearx

A fight that unraveled at a smoothie shop.

Before that I had a dream that I was proposed to and I said yes, but latter on in the dream I came to the realization that I wasn’t happy & I woke up as I was about to break it off.


----------



## tehuti88

I dreamed I was wandering around alone in some large industrial-type building, white-gray-and-blue, not well lit, with lots of narrow hallways and square pillars and seating/waiting-room-type areas (strangely, seemed like a cross between a parking garage, an airport terminal, and maybe a hospital), with other people wandering around too. I had some writing and/or reading material in my hand and was seeking a nice spot to sit and work on it in peace, and for some reason, that spot was a particular waiting room. After some searching I finally reached it and entered--it was a rather small room, but lacked a wall on one or two sides I think (was open to the rest of the building), with some padded chairs/couches and a few people. There was a door leading to an interior hallway in the wall in front of me and at one point it opened (that was when I saw the carpeted hallway within) and a female doctor--white coat, fortyish, blond hair in a kind of longer bob--stood there casually looking into the room, not seeming concerned or anything. As I looked for a seat I glanced at the door and saw it had a sign on it that read something like, "COVID-19 Ward."

I wasn't afraid of catching anything--lady doctor wasn't even wearing a mask or gloves--but I did immediately think, "I shouldn't take up space sitting in here writing or reading, they need this place for more serious things." So I turned and left this little waiting room and explored further until I came to a VERY large, open waiting-room area that was more like an airport terminal, high ceiling and pillars and lots of rows of seating and not well lit, people seated here and there. As I stood looking into this area, trying to decide if it was where I wished to stay, I felt something bump into the back of my left leg. Looking down, I saw a large brindle/gray dog, like a mastiff or Cane Corso (an Italian breed) or something (I never saw its face), walk by. It completely ignored me as it sauntered off into the waiting area and I wondered who its owner was and why it was walking around free (though this didn't really bother me like it would in reality, since it was well behaved). I then awoke.

...

DAMN IT this stupid disease has worked its way into my dreams now. :x


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@tehuti88

Yeah I had a coronavirus dream the other day I posted about here. Pretty funny how toilet paper cropped up.


----------



## candy scissors

A few days ago I woke up thinking I couldn't breathe, but it was just my blankets bunching up around my neck while I was asleep.

Sometime before that, I dreamt a black lop rabbit was sitting on my head as I laid asleep. I reached up a hand to stroke its fur & called it by my dog's name. I woke up when I realized I was just touching air. I thought of my long-dead pet white rabbit, and of the Black Rabbit of Inlé in Watership Down.


----------



## IcedOver

I missed the new _Invisible Man_ movie (the theaters closed on the day I was going to go), but I had a dream last night that I was in the movie. The invisible man was in the house and terrorizing Elisabeth Moss; at least I think it was her. I had some relation to her but don't know what it was. I was somehow going to protect her by turning invisible and fighting this guy, but she was against the idea. I ran into the bathroom and took something or did something and didn't know if it was going to work. I stood around for a minute and looked at myself in the mirror, and my skin was getting whiter. Then the lights turned off and after a while I looked back in the mirror and the air was glowing purple and my skin and skeleton had disappeared, leaving my nervous system which had a fluorescent glow. All this was accompanied by a musical score, an eerie high-pitched thing. Then, unfortunately, I woke up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had a weird nightmare that there was a virus that was turning people into these weird Humanoid spider like monsters the visuals were not pleasant lol. There was a kind of foresty location that transformed later into a bunch of gardens with fences weirdly and there were a few families who lost members to this virus. One guy seemed to have special abilities where among other things he could shoot fire and electricity so he had to use that to kill one of the spider people monsters. The electric zaps worked in the end. I think I had to help him in some way but I can't remember that part well now.


----------



## IcedOver

My family and I were on a large trip, I think to Japan. The sense was that we didn't know where we were going or what we were doing, we were just wandering around an airport it seemed like. Then it switched to us driving home or driving somewhere on a highway. I believe my brother was driving. Some cop activity came by I think, chasing a car, but the gist was that we thought that we were required by law to follow the bad guy in a situation like that. So we sped after them. That led us up some kind of ramp in the road like a coaster that shot our car high into the air over the electric wires (quite a sensation) and then down. We smashed into the ground and busted the car but were okay. Fluid then started flooding into the car and my thought was that we broke the fuel line and had to get out, but my family kept taking their time gathering things up, and I think someone was even trying to start the car again with gas leaking into the interior. So we got out and put our stuff in the trunk of another car that I guess was part of our party.


----------



## discopotato

I was waiting in line to have a book signed by the author but was randomly chased out of the building by two extremely creepy kids. Weird.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Nowadays, my dreams tend to be so complicated, often seem to make little or no sense at all, and can be rather creepy/disturbing. This recent one was very simple, though. I was in a vast empty hall that was quite dark, perhaps a railway station or an airport terminal. There seemed to be many other people there, and suddenly everyone including me started desperately running towards some barriers that looked like automatic ticket barriers. Trying to get out, like a terrorist attack was on the way or something.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Basically, I keep having dreams about my ex-crush. It's really annoying. Because I want to have dreams about my current crushes, thank you. The internet tells me I'm having dreams about him because I have an unconcous desire for him, but I do not. Sure, I have an unconcious desire for romantic love which is why I have my current crushes, but he is not one of them. So why I keep having dreams about him is super annoying.


----------



## PF123

The night after playing a first person shooter game about zombies for the first time, I dreamt about shooting zombies all night. It was fun.


----------



## andy1984

lately I dream that my alarm goes off for work. I wake up, it's too early, alarm not gone off.


----------



## cafune

i was at some strange party/event and i was the main guest because i'd won some random 'entry' contest related to makeup. i was mostly with cousins. the contest-holders are trying to take pics of me/the 'winner' but i don't know how to pose. my cousins start asking me personal questions as the interview process. i don't want to answer. the contest-holders are displeased with this. they tell me to save the article/clips quickly because it will be deleted soon as public comments are primarily negative. i drink too much (i literally don't remember exactly what happens here because i was in my body in my dream not watching from outside). i haven't entirely blacked out just hazy and unable to keep my eyes open). i vaguely remember a woman about 6ft tall. i like her. a man's mouth between my thighs. i don't like this. i think this is a dream but it's not. i 'wake up' to find he's 'real'. i tell him to get off and because we're at a mcdonalds in london (i don't know when it became a nightclub-style mcdonalds in london/the location was another earlier) that's filled with ppl, he does but not before he attempts to frighten me first. he succeeds. my extended family has disappeared. some live northwest of where i am but i don't remember how to get there or their street but i have a postal code. my phone has no wifi/data/calling capacity and is at 8%. i ask random strangers that seem familiar for help. while i'm searching i have a problem with my legs. they keep floating out from under me towards the ceiling. i don't understand why gravity is sideways for me but not for anyone else. i ask ppl to please pull them down for me repeatedly. some of them don't. it takes hours before i find a group willing and able to do help me get home. in this process, a stranger tries to use his phone to record me as i give my name and their postal code. i notice. he catches my name. i ask him to delete but he feigns innocence. i think it won't help him much. i let it go. when i turn around, the group offering help disappears. they replace themselves with one girl to help me instead. she says she will. she's slow in collecting her things and fussy. i worry that the train will leave without us. i wake up coated in a cold sticky sweat.


----------



## caelle

I just remember it was really strange and I woke up feeling so grateful for my depressing, sad and lonesome life cause at least it was better than what was going on in my dream.

So yeah must've been pretty bad. I feel like I'm right on the edge of remembering it but I just can't. I did watch a really scary movie last night so I'm sure that contributed to it but I'm proud of myself cause it was so dark and late and scary but somehow I was able to pull through and didn't have to pause it to turn on spongebob or something. I'm growing up :')


----------



## AffinityWing

I was worrying about 1998 OR2 hitting Earth ever since I (ironically) heard about it on a subreddit thread I was browsing to help me stop freaking out about Corona virus, so I dreamt that it did and caused a very strong earthquake that was shaking my bed and the whole room. It stopped for a few minutes for some reason and then started again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A wolf instead of a dog wanted to play fetch with rocks instead of a stick. The wolf brought a mouthful of rocks to me and wanted me to play. That wolf really enjoyed playing with those rocks. Seems like it would be harder to play fetch with a rock than a stick. :stu But that's dream logic.


----------



## IcedOver

I usually don't dream about current events, but last night I dreamed that I was at a restaurant but had mask issues - either I didn't have one or couldn't find it. My anxiety came less from it as a protective thing and more the scorn I'd get if I didn't have one. I went in the bathroom and had several ketchup packets and I guess food and for some reason I opened and squeezed them into the sink. I might have thought I was putting it on food. I looked down and it was a huge gob of ketchup on the side of the sink. I realized what I was doing and washed it down the drain.


----------



## bad baby

I noticed that I've stopped having nightmares altogether recently. Working through my childhood **** seems to be helping.

*

Last night I had a very strange dream that a primary school friend talked me into agreeing to a foursome with a couple of guys in exchange for a decent sum. (In the dream it seems like we're travelling somewhere and we met those guys at the youth hostel we are staying at.)

I said yes, but later got cold feet and changed my mind. Before the appointed time one of the guys came and found me in the room, he starts chatting with me. He's quite attractive and outspoken, I liked him but I still wasn't gonna do it, so I told him that. He was visibly disappointed and asks me to reconsider, but doesn't push it.

Thankfully my childhood bestie agreed to take my place at the last minute, so then the plan was still on, and so me and the guy went our separate ways - he went to get his friend, while I went for a spin around town to give the party their privacy.

(As I recall there was like a big canal with a bridge and lanterns and stuff. There was some kind of temple festival(?) going on it seems. Like one of those travel calendars/desktop wallpaper scenes.)

After I got back to the hostel the whole thing was already over. My two girl friends were sitting on their beds, reading over sheets of what appears to be evaluations of how they did and constructive feedback lol. I remember feeling really envious of them, I wanted to know how I can improve in that department too lolol.

The next day we went around town together, there was this one famous hot-dog stand that attracted a big crowd, it serves these dumpy-looking hot-dogs wrapped in a fat triangular bun. There were different (and creative) bun materials: mochi, bacon, fish cake, deep-fried batter coated in what looked like crushed peanuts, etc.

I bought two, and the vendor squished both of them onto a stick, and in the back of my mind I could hear my mum chiding me for wasting money on cheap junk food, but I ignored the voice. (I'm almost certain there's some kind of Freudian link between the two hot-dogs and the two guys of the foursome, but whatever just let dream-me enjoy my dream-food ok.)

I don't remember what happened after that. Guess the hot-dogs menu took up all my short-term memory span ...


----------



## Harveykinkle

Dreams about trying to relax and sleep when you already are relaxing and asleep is a strange phenomenon. In the dream I'm alone in a fancy house when this vehicle, with a boat attached, went in my drive way and bounced all the way over my house on to the other side. Then a truck went through my house. I couldn't see the truck itself when it was inside. However, when it was exiting the house, the space it went through bulged, the matter expanded like a donut with too much filling. At one point I was very tired of all of this and I let out a loud scream. It was cathartic.


----------



## blue2

That's weird I dreamed I was driving a truck.


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I moved into this creepy place but the setup of it didnt make sense. It was a house and like two other houses on the same property that were all supposed to be mine and a creepy treehouse in the yard like in the movie Hereditary. :afr


----------



## mt moyt

i was in this cruise ship, with lots of classrooms. but we kept coming across rooms filled with dead people, and we didnt know who killed them. every once in a while, we would enter a room and there would be dead people in the seats.

then reached this island where we sat on the hill side with brick like steps in the slopes, so it wasnt smooth.

got back on the ship to return and met this guy who we decided to stick with for safety. people were still dying. think eventually we suspected the crew but i woke up soon after


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy1984

I dreamed I was hunting a giant worm creature but I didnt know why. I joined in with many others while also being chased by the authorities. we brought the worm down from the mountain and butchered it and they were all happy because they expected to die on the mountain


----------



## Dissonance

I haven't had a dream in a while. Strange.


----------



## blue2

Um, I was in a little house in the woods, it was dark & there was some other people there & somebody had died & somebody commented they had big hands, there was lots more but I forget it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My CD player already came in the mail and I popped one of my CDs in and thought it was one of the cutest things ever. I must really be excited about getting it.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

I rarely remember my dreams and more often than not the ones I do remember are annoyingly mundane. Most recently I dreamt that I shaved my beard off at my wife's request and then afterwards she said I looked better with the beard. I have actually been considering losing the beard in real life but I guess my subconscious is firmly against it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In the last one I remembered I had a dream that I had 2000 YouTube subscriptions on a gaming channel I had that doesn't exist, also there was some workshop place I think? Where I was hanging out at some point.

It reminded me of this track:






People underestimate the value of dreaming
That which you aspire to provides a roof, a ceiling
In particular, the dreams that there's no way of achieving
Like, "I wanna be Brad Pitt" or something equally fleeting

My ceiling is pretty low.

That being said I've never had more than 120 YouTube subscribers on any YouTube account.


----------



## D'avjo

Well, I was in a canoe with someone, on a lake 



ha


----------



## Tetragammon

Last night sucked. My dad guilt-tripped me into going back to church with him and my mom... Then I was walking through the chapel in a really uncomfortable suit, looking in different doors. Behind each one was a face that made me increasingly more uncomfortable... Each of the bullies who used to torment me every week at church; the most memorable of my Young Men's instructors because he was so cold and strict with me; the Bishop who yelled at me and threatened to get me kicked out of university for missing too many church meetings; even this one kid who I later learned killed himself because his parents disowned him when he told them he didn't believe. 

So many faces, some obscured by the sheer amount of time that has passed since... Yet I knew them all. I wonder if those ghosts will ever stop haunting me. And worst of all were my parents, so happy and proud that I decided to "return to the fold," completely oblivious of how awful it made me feel.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had a couple of really weird dreams last night. I don't remember them fully but one actually had Illidan in lol but I don't remember the details of that. I'm writing it out because I rarely remember any of my dreams at all and I want to remember more so when I remember anything I'm trying to write it down because that's supposed to help or something.

The second dream I was on a street I haven't been on in years with someone I haven't seen in a long time and we were painting all the walls yellow (like fences and walls of houses and small walls outside people's front gardens,) and then had an argument about that. Then I think I was on a spaceship with some people (not related to the previous part,) I think there were some weird pov shifts. Emperor Palatine appeared and this woman was excited about that then I think me and this other guy had to try and escape the ship before it blew up so in the end we got on this weird lift thing that went straight up into the air (suddenly wasn't a space ship anymore at that point I guess.) Yeah I wish I could remember more because I know a bunch interesting stuff happened.


----------



## blue2

Nobody wants to hear the first one that involved violence & eviserations etc can't remember most of it anyway. 

The second one was running around some kind of fortress or mansion like in a fortnite type game or something, it had multiple floors & I said we should go to the roof but the door was locked.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My dad was getting on to me about my room not being clean enough and I didnt live with him just like in real life. What an odd and crappy dream.


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo

I had a really vivid one last night, probably due to going to bed drunk, alcohol makes me hallucinate a bit sometimes, especially when I am sleepy. 

I remember being in an elevator and suddenly feeling like it was on a free fall about to hit the ground. It accelerated to more than 1g and the inertia pushed me to the ceiling of the elevator, the pressure was increasing and I remember thinking I was going to die crushed on the roof or otherwise when the box hit the floor. I was feeling pressure in my head and just woke up from the scare, the scariest thing is the feeling of pressure in the head remained after waking up because apparenttly I was tense and blood had accumulated in my face, thought I was having a stroke but it went off after a few seconds. 

Then in another dream I was with my phone in bed and I could see my reflection in the darkness of the screen. I was older with more wrinkles and slightly different facial features, I interpreted it as me being an alternate self from a parallel life or something on those lines. Then after some hard to remember things I ended up being chased by a couple of police agents and a loose police dog. I tried to befriend the dog by calling him and trying to talk to it so that the dog stopped chasing me. The animal confused me by one of the cops and stopped trying to get me, then I took a zipline to a dock in the sea and stole a south east asian motorized fishing canoe by unlocking a 3 digit combination lock to acces the engine. Pretty random overall but must of my dreams are, my subconscious can't keep a continuous plot line.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just stumbled on a meme on twitter comparing 'traps' and 'reverse traps,' I won't post it here even though I post offensive stuff all the time (and don't personally care about the trap/reverse trap thing, it's controversial for trans women I guess) so also why was this the line. But anyway one part under advantages of 'reverse traps' was:
> 
> 'buys same clothing as you so less shopping' vs 'you have to go shopping for girly clothes'
> 
> I've talked about this before (I only have like 10 stories and I've posted them all on this forum several times now, which for normal people would be a sign to stop and leave but no) but I used to know a guy (who I sort of went on a few dates with,) and he complained about me not enjoying shopping enough or buying girly stuff hahaha. I was apparently boring to shop with. He was mildly effeminate so people joked he was gay, but also weirdly traditional in other ways (this was the guy who was scared of spiders also.) I think he wanted to live vicariously through others. I think it's quite common for feminine straight guys to be like this because 'if I can't be feminine then I can live vicariously through my partner.' Not that I don't find feminine stuff cool sometimes/at certain points of my life it's just not very appealing with my body type because it's not transgressive. He also said I acted like a man and complained about me not wearing dresses. At this point I probably would have tried to convince him to crossdress in return for wearing certain styles, but I wasn't really in that headspace at the time. I think I kind of missed an opportunity there too. I don't think he'd have agreed but it could probably have been more successful than that one time I 'jokely' tried to get my ex to wear eyeliner. I don't blame anyone for not wanting to wear it though because eye liner pencils almost scare me, and I bought some liquid eyeliner for a Halloween costume and ended up with some on my eyeball. :no
> 
> I guess this doesn't really negate the meme because an average guy might find superficial masculine traits like that appealing. I guess this is a me problem for being attracted to feminine traits.


I think writing this post yesterday effected my latest dream. I'm just writing it down quickly so I don't forget because of thing I mentioned before where I have a problem where I don't remember my dreams and writing them down is supposed to help with dream recall.

I was at this beach side town and some kind of event (can't remember what now) was going lots of people around, and there was a large Ferris wheel thing. At some point I went into this fish and chip shop and stood around waiting to order. Kind of wish I could remember this part more I think many things happened.

Later (this skips some bits but I'm not great at remembering dreams as mentioned.) I was watching TV (only it was more like being online,) and this guy he'd posted this image of himself with like four photos and saying that he was a virgin at the time all these photos were taken but not the last one.

And I was like 'WHAT THE **** YOU WERE A VIRGIN WHEN THE THIRD PHOTO WAS TAKEN BUT YOU'RE SO HOT' because he was like slim and had long black hair and was basically a hot goth.

So anyway then the guy appears and we end up in my room but then it's not entirely clear if he's into me or not and then I'm also unsure how we can have sex, and then I look at him and he has a beard and I'm like 'oh no' because I want to date the goth guy but now he has a beard. (this is kind of a worrying pattern a while back I had a dream that this singer shaved his hair off and got really upset in the dream like he'd died or something :') it wasn't him in this dream btw the goth guy looked very different. I basically only sexualise myself, women, Asian guys and goths in my dreams or specific people.) Yeah I'm really shallow but I also think it's symbolic in some way, but mostly shallow.

Then a bit later I have some kind of false awakening where I'm explaining this dream.

Only I didn't wake up and then at some point he was back and explaining that nobody liked him before and he met some guy in a park and changed his outlook (maybe he also joined the army but that's kind of vague in my memory.) Then he was successful with women. And then I guess because of the false awakening thing maybe it was semi lucid now it wasn't entirely because I don't think I knew I was dreaming, but I seemed to have more control. So after that I decided to alter the dream and try and convince him to wear a certain outfit that was inspired by a pornographic image I like where there's this goth person surrounded by dicks wearing fishnets and stilettos and a bikini (or something I dunno exactly,) and partly another image I had in mind (was some Loki fanart,) like two of them sort of combined, but he got really into the idea and got aroused.

And then I think that dream switched to where I was in the living room or something and he wasn't there and some weird person was running up my garden about to break into my house. So I left the room quickly and my brother said who it was and the answer was ridiculous but I can't remember 100% who it was just that the answer was ridiculous.

I've had a few dreams which end in a ridiculous way like this.. There was the one where I was running past chaos and burning police vehicles - years and years before the current riots btw and someone caught up to me outside my front door and slashed open my entire arm. I went inside and my dad was there sitting on the sofa and he looked at me and said 'in my day we just went to the pub when that happens.'* And then not long after I woke up after running out the back of the house and down the garden and jumping over a fence.

*(to be fair though after this dream at some point he mentioned that after getting into a motorcycle crash where he was injured instead of going to the hospital straight away he just walked it off and went to the pub as he'd been planning to do before the crash :blank. And he did need to go to the hospital because he ****ed up his leg. My family have lots of dodgy history though. My dad was recently telling me this story about my uncle and my mum because he'd recently died. They were out drinking with some guys because my uncle had recently broken up with his girlfriend, and later were driving around and the guys fell asleep in the back of the van because of drinking too much, but my uncle impulsively decided to go to Brighton. My parents agreed but the guys were asleep. So they drove all the way down to Brighton (from some place north of London,) with these guys who had no idea, and then apparently put them by the sea so they woke up next to the sea but one of them had work the next day. LOL JOKE SURPRISE ABDUCTION. :blank it's about a 2 hour journey though so could be worse but still wtf.)


----------



## kesker

My dreams are recurrent. Same theme most times but different settings. I'm trying to get somewhere but something keeps me from getting there. Sometimes I can't find my way around or I keep running into the same places going in circles or doors disappear or the stairs take me to the wrong floor or I can see where I need to go but my legs won't work or suddenly I have blinders on or I can only look down at my feet etc etc. So this last dream I needed to get to a certain town and a certain restaurant. I was in a car but I kept passing the place up and ending up in a different town that had a feeling of danger. I'd drive back and then come to the place i needed to pull over but couldn't and kept passing my destination by and ending up in this dangerous place. After about ten tries it occurred to me that I had to be in a dream. I said to myself, "I need to wake myself up and get out of this ****......and I did. That is a first. I've never realized I was in a dream and woke myself up to get out of it. Is this progress? Probably not.


----------



## Tetragammon

I actually had an interesting dream for once. The other night I saw a video on Facebook about what a four-dimensional (hyper) sphere might look like, and some of the incredible things a fourth-dimensional entity might be able to do. I guess it got my imagination running because last night I dreamt that the being worshiped as "God" by the world's religions was actually just a fourth-dimensional entity. It seemed omniscient simply because with the added fourth dimension, nothing in our three dimensions could be hidden from it. And it seemed omnipotent because the fourth dimension allowed it to do things that seem like "magic" to us, even though they're totally natural -- just outside of our experience. And then I learned that all of the superstitions and supernatural beliefs that humans have come up with throughout our history were caused by this fourth-dimensional entity playing around with our three-dimensional space, like a cat with a ball. And "Heaven" and "Hell" were actually real places, hidden from us by the barrier of the fourth dimension, which we simply cannot understand. Suddenly many mysterious things made sense, like black holes and dark matter -- they were all the result of this fourth dimension, which we previously couldn't even conceive of, messing with our three dimensions. It turned out that the tesseract was the key to the next explosion in scientific understanding and technology for our world... Except we couldn't fully understand it because we would always be bound by the three dimensions in which we live.


----------



## IcedOver

The last I remember was the night before last. I had come into some money through winning it or being awarded it, from multiple sources. I don't remember it being a ton of money, only a few thousand dollars, which made me think within the dream that this was plausible. I might even have had the thought that it wasn't a dream, within the dream, because I've had dreams like this before. Then I woke up and realized that it was, sadly, a dream. I think I had this dream because I had just watched _Back to the Future Part II_ in which young Biff makes millions by being given a sports almanac by his future self. He uses it to bet on sports.

After that I had a horror dream, one in which I was both watching a movie and was in it, within the action. The part that I recall had a man and woman huddled together on a couch totally under a blanket, and people were trying to help them and find out what was wrong. It was a climax moment in the film. I went up to the pair and the blanket was removed to show that their faces were shriveled or chapped and it looked like something had bitten them in the face. Then the film gave an edit to what they were viewing as they looked outward, and it was a line of gigantic ant-like creatures standing up against each other. The camera was in a close-up on the faces, unmoving and just looking at the couple, and it was kind of crappy CGI. They weren't present in the room to anybody else but the couple.


----------



## aqwsderf

I never remember my dreams in detail, but just now I dreamt about my dog that passed away in 2017. She was laying in bed with me, rolling over onto her back and just being playful like she normally was. She was cuddling next to me and I was able to pet her. It felt real and it's nice that sometimes I'm able to have a moment like that with her again.


----------



## Tetragammon

Had a nightmare this morning where I went back to university for the fall semester and immediately contracted COVID-19 from a jerkoff in one of my classes who refused to wear a mask because of "religious freedom." It got so bad so fast that I collapsed on campus, and my professor had to call an ambulance. Then I was in the hospital struggling to breathe, and the doctors said that there was nothing they could do. So I laid there in agony as it got harder and harder to breathe, knowing that I was about to die... And then I woke up.


----------



## harrison

I've been spending too much time watching the news. Dr Fauci from the US was in one of mine last night. Can't remember the details though.


----------



## tehuti88

The other day IRL I came across a subreddit called r/thomastheplankengine which is for cobbled-together memes that people have seen in their dreams. Needless to say the results are pretty surreal. I thought, "Cool sub, but I've never dreamed in memes (I don't even really understand the appeal or purpose of most memes, to be honest), therefore I'll never have use for it personally."

At one point earlier today I dozed off for a few seconds and a meme popped out of my unconscious. Using some stock art, a photo-stitching site (wouldn't let me download my result without signing up :roll so I did a screengrab and cropped on my tablet), and my art app, I tried to get it as close as I could though a few details are off. (For example, the man was facing the other way, a bit scruffier, and outside in a sunny green space like a park; and the woman was closer up, head tilted forward a bit, and may have had a different or no covering over her hair.) I can't be 100% positive of the text, especially in the third panel, but this was the gist of it:



:serious:

I figure if I try posting that on Reddit I'll probably get downvoted. So...enjoy my dream meme. Whatever it means.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> The other day IRL I came across a subreddit called r/thomastheplankengine which is for cobbled-together memes that people have seen in their dreams. Needless to say the results are pretty surreal. I thought, "Cool sub, but I've never dreamed in memes (I don't even really understand the appeal or purpose of most memes, to be honest), therefore I'll never have use for it personally."
> 
> At one point earlier today I dozed off for a few seconds and a meme popped out of my unconscious. Using some stock art, a photo-stitching site (wouldn't let me download my result without signing up :roll so I did a screengrab and cropped on my tablet), and my art app, I tried to get it as close as I could though a few details are off. (For example, the man was facing the other way, a bit scruffier, and outside in a sunny green space like a park; and the woman was closer up, head tilted forward a bit, and may have had a different or no covering over her hair.) I can't be 100% positive of the text, especially in the third panel, but this was the gist of it:
> 
> 
> 
> :serious:
> 
> I figure if I try posting that on Reddit I'll probably get downvoted. So...enjoy my dream meme. Whatever it means.


Lol I love coming across random subs like that. I've never dreamed of a meme before. It makes me think of the TV show Heroes years ago where they kept saying 'save the cheerleader, save the world.'


----------



## blue2

Can't remember much of it now, I was in a forest and part of it was on fire, then I was on a snow covered mountain.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I was trapped in a storm at my parents' house and an amusement park, with thunder, lightning, and red skies. I think maybe it was actually storming IRL and just made it into my dreams.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

It involved someone from here, so I would rather keep it private.


----------



## Tetragammon

Dammit, another full night of anxiety dreams.

In the worst one my family was broke from all my dad's medical bills. We had to sell our house and all of our stuff, and then we moved in with this really pious lady in the neighborhood. She was so damn proud of herself for "helping the less fortunate," and she never let us forget it. My parents then tried to convince me that, in order to get financial help from their church, I had to at least fake belief again, and were constantly pressuring me to at least attend church with them to put on a good face for the community. Finally, this pious lady found out that I was an "apostate" and started trying to reconvert me every single day, preaching at me and belittling me all the time. It quickly got overwhelming, so I decided to burn her house down. Then I woke up.


----------



## hateliving

Bullied in school when i was young. I dream it on and off even though it was so long ago


----------



## zkv

I'm back at some made up university, but all the people I ever crossed paths with in highschool are there. And I slowly lose my mind.

By the end it took some wacky turn for the supernatural I can't seem to remeber exactly, and everyone was just fighting for their lives. Sci-fi, maybe horror. A welcome relief.


----------



## Evo1114

I don't remember many dreams. Though I had one last night where I was thirsty and only warm water was coming out all of my water faucets at my house. These are the exciting dreams I typically have.


----------



## Mango__

My dad and another older man we're yelling at each other outside and as I was comming out to see what was going on, I heard the other guy take a swing at my dad's throat, making him make the worst choking sounds I've ever heard in my life. So I grabbed this pole that was so conveniently right next to the door, ran out and took a swing at the guy but he broke part of the pole off and was going to swing that bit at me so I was about to stab him with the broken part of my pole... And then I woke up from the adrenaline rush.

Before that though in the same dream, I was literally just having the trouble of not being able to find the spider in my room and making someone take the whole room apart to find it for me. Still never found that spider.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't remember all the details now as usual, which is a shame because I think it was pretty detailed and interesting. Part of it was set in some kind of medieval world sort of inspired by Runescape. Some kind of vampire group (again loosely inspired by the Vyrewatch) had taken over this kingdom, and when people died some of them would turn into them. At one point I had to run across this bridge quickly to escape being captured and I was some kind of revolutionary but yeah I've forgotten most of what happened now.


----------



## Fever Dream

All I can remember is somebody saying "Join the teddy bear election. It leans to the left, but flops to the right". I really shouldn't eat before I go to bed. :/


----------



## introvert33

Fever Dream said:


> All I can remember is somebody saying "Join the teddy bear election. It leans to the left, but flops to the right". I really shouldn't eat before I go to bed. :/


Lol, I love it. I think you should always eat before bed for these gems. So say we all.


----------



## tehuti88

...I posted a dream in here earlier (around 3:30PM where I live, it's now 9:30), solely because I thought it was funny, but it almost immediately disappeared. I'm hoping it was a site glitch, but considering that it named a particular person in the news it makes me wonder if I broke a rule in posting it? (I looked through the rules and couldn't find one, and I was very careful in how I wrote the post anyway, but...well, who knows.)

Would really like to know if it's worth posting it again (in case it was a site glitch or I just thought I posted it) or if I'd be causing trouble doing so. :/


(Sorry to post this here, I don't know where else to ask.)


----------



## andy1984

tehuti88 said:


> ...I posted a dream in here earlier (around 3:30PM where I live, it's now 9:30), solely because I thought it was funny, but it almost immediately disappeared. I'm hoping it was a site glitch, but considering that it named a particular person in the news it makes me wonder if I broke a rule in posting it? (I looked through the rules and couldn't find one, and I was very careful in how I wrote the post anyway, but...well, who knows.)
> 
> Would really like to know if it's worth posting it again (in case it was a site glitch or I just thought I posted it) or if I'd be causing trouble doing so. :/


maybe you only dreamed that you posted it. maybe you're still dreaming now :um

they can censor your posts but they can never censor your dreams!


----------



## either/or

So first I was outside and the sun just randomly dropped behind the horizon for some reason and I thought that was odd and couldn't make sense of it.

Then I went into a Walmart and there was this huge crowd of people for some reason and I got kind of freaked out and pulled out a gun (I don't own a gun irl) and was like pointing it at people.

Then all of a sudden I was floating down this street I used to ride my bike down in Jr. High to get to my friend's house and everything was black and white and there was this rapper guy on the side of the road and he was rapping. But he kept saying "fudge" in the lyrics instead of "f***" and I was like "what a weak sauce this guy won't swear" but then he started to swear and I was like OK that's more like it. 

I don't seem to dream that often (maybe I just don't remember them) but when I do they are completely bizarre.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This dream was really weird. Idk. One of my female coworkers that has a girlfriend in real life was just seductively whispering things to people at work. :con And it just kept happening over and over. That's all I remember. lol


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I dreamed I opened my front door and there was a mountain lion on the other side of the screen door trying to get in. So I grabbed the bottle of orange oil spray I use to keep the cats away from countertops and I sprayed him with it and he ran off. 



There are no mountain lions around here.


----------



## introvert33

^ that one made me smile, lol. A big tough kitty, eee spray bottle. 

I don't usually remember my dreams. But I do apparently talk or sing in my sleep sometimes. Singing out of tune "I'm on a trop-ic-al island, a tropical iiiisland"


----------



## IcedOver

I assume this was part of a dream, but I spent the last couple hours of my sleep in a haze of waking and sleeping/dreaming where I thought that I had a project at work that was started in the last couple weeks which I had forgotten about. I thought it was due this week. In my half-wake state I tried for quite a while to determine whether what I was thinking was reality or dream. I hate that sensation. It's a frequent theme in my dreams of having forgotten something important or being errant or procrastinating on something to my detriment (and it's the way I operate normally, sadly).


----------



## Were

I saw Lucifer, he looked like the way he looks in the tv show Lucifer, I think he was going to help us with something. I also asked him to teach me some superpowers but he refused, then I asked if he could at least teach me a useful power like how to stay young forever but he refused that too.


----------



## andy1984

the night before last I dreamed that I put the rubbish out. my imagination is breathtaking.

I put the rubbish out last night. prophetic!


----------



## uziq

I dreamt I was playing pharah in overwatch and the map was my bedroom and all the characters were toy-sized. I was ballin out and people on voice were like daaaaaamn. 

Yeah it was a cool dream


----------



## uziq

Documenting another one from the night before. It was my birthday and I hadn’t planned to do anything, but a bunch of my friends came over to surprise me. I was super happy that people had thought so much about me when I really didn’t care that it was my birthday in the first place. Even Snoop Dogg showed up and I thought “man even snoop was thinking about me.” I was happy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This happened earlier but just remembered. I don't remember the dream but I woke up because I felt like someone (specific,) was screaming my name urgently of course they definitely weren't probably heard some random noise while half asleep or something, but that freaked me out for a while until I fell back asleep.


----------



## mt moyt

I have this recurring dream setting thats pretty cool. Its a themepark, as a mountain castle that opens up into a large area like a fair at the base. Some of rides in the mountain include a horror one in the middle levels and a water log at the top that goes all the way down the mountain into the fair. and people are just walking in the direction of the mountain. Theres also a basement level where its connected to a train station. I remember going skiing at the top of the mountain.
Its not a big mountain, its almost like a big hill with a cardboard picture of a castle stuck to the front. Dont know how i went skiing, maybe that was a different place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

There are countless old (sometimes ancient, centuries-old) churches, throughout the UK. In this dream I think I was in a Victorian one, perhaps the local suburban Anglican church that I pretty regularly used to attend many years ago. I was sititng in a traditional wooden pew with a few other people, but the church was almost entirely empty. The whole floor was bare dark-stained wooden floorboards as well, whereas IIRC the local church has ornate tiles throughout, with some metal grilles, perhaps for the heating. The service came to the point of communion, and I was thinking how weird, because I have not been to church for so long (church and communion were for me, once an important part of many, if not most Sundays). So I went up to queue for communion, but the robed priest was using wafers (not broken bread) with no wine for the congregation. That is Catholic practice, which is odd because I'm Anglican and have only ever been to a Catholic mass in Germany and France, not the UK. Though in the past, do remember taking water from the font and crossing myself when visiting Catholic Westminster cathedral, in London.

Anyway, I think someone asked if I was waiting in the queue and to move out of the way, or said that I couldn't take communion for some reason. Then it got strange, even by the standards of my dreams perhaps. Think I was at the front of the church, to the right of the altar. I was speaking to some people, and trying to write the name of the street where I live for them, on the front of a book, in black ink (think I spelt it wrong). The book was a large format paperback with a colour picture on the front. Think the picture included a red London bus, like the cover of one of my numerous local history books of old photographs of various districts.


----------



## harrison

Some weird dream with my wife and I woke up feeling like I'd been hit by a truck.


----------



## firelight

I morphed into an ape for some reason. Someone shot at me or something and I killed them. Then I turned into a giant turtle like godzilla size and the military was after me so I was scared and trying to run toward the ocean. Then my cat woke me up.


----------



## Tetragammon

First not-completely-bad dream I've remembered in weeks... There's this video game character I've got a crush on, so in the dream I saved her and she rewarded me with sex. Afterward she thought it was so good that we decided to stick together.

You know you're lonely when you dream of casual relationships with fictional characters...


----------



## Memories of Silence

Someone in a supermarket gave me a strawberry, so I started eating it, then remembered the videos of bugs that you only find when you wash strawberries in a certain way. It was nice, so I thought "I'll forget about it. These bugs are nice" to try to feel better, but I couldn't swallow the part I had been eating. Then I could see an X-ray of my neck while I was trying to swallow my strawberry. My dad kept laughing at a patient's name on a whiteboard at the hospital because it sounded like a swear word.


----------



## uziq

I remember being in one of my old bedrooms and had a couple friends over. I was incredibly thirsty and repeatedly got up to grab bottled water out of the fridge. I kept drinking but couldn’t stop feeling thirsty. For some reason, my grandparents tried to hang out in my room with us. Grandma kept insisting that I let her cut my hair but I was like “grandma I’m fine, I don’t need a haircut right now.” I woke up and was very thirsty. 

I went back to sleep after getting water and had another dream. I don’t remember much of the details but was very sad in the dream. I was with my ex’s family and they were apologetic about things that happened between us in the past. They left and I remember feeling like this would be the last time I ever saw them, even though I felt like they wanted more to stay here with me, but could not for whatever reason. There was a sense of finality. Then I remember being in my bed in the dream and felt incredibly alone and was crying.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was stalked by three people, I thought it was some kind of cult that wanted me for some purpose. One woman with dyed hair, one very tall but pudgy man, and another man I can't recall. I fled to some other place instead of home, probably a cheap hotel, but they somehow knew where I was. The phone rang and I knew it was them, so I didn't answer. I made damn sure the door was locked but to my horror, it was forced open before my eyes with very little effort. Before they could grab me, I darted past them and started screaming bloody murder. The tall man who forced the door open told me to stop but didn't make an attempt to touch me.

I rarely have nightmares where I'm threatened, hell, a lot of the time my dreams aren't even about me, so this was unusual.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't remember.


----------



## Tetragammon

I must have been thinking too much about controlling people and dictatorships lately because I dreamt that I was sent to North Korea as a kind of exchange student. There was propaganda everywhere, huge statues of the country's leaders... They took us on a bus towards the No Man's Land with South Korea, where they detonated some nuclear devices in the distance in three different directions around us to demonstrate their power. Everyone I met was vehemently nationalist, supporting their leaders no matter what -- and it drove me crazy. 

I really hate nationalism, and dictatorship.


----------



## Tetragammon

Bad dreams again last night... General Conference had convinced both of my parents that I was in desperate need of "saving" so they gave me an ultimatum: either join their church again or be disinherited and kicked out of their house. Of course I couldn't go back so I chose the latter... I ended up homeless on the streets of Salt Lake City, and nobody would help me. And I wasn't even able to be there when my dad passed away.


----------



## blue2

Only part I remember was being in a battle in England against an army of dragon or gargoyle type things... Weird :con


----------



## uziq

It was disgusting. More of a nightmare. I was being forced by a cult to eat bowl after bowl of this vomit soup. It had some brown stuff in it that looked like parts of a leather shoe. I've never had a dream that I can recall with vomit involved, let alone having to eat it. Gross and disturbing, lol.


----------



## Tetragammon

I think I must be making progress psychologically because I was able to turn the tide on one of my recurring nightmares last night. 

I was stuck in a church again, wandering the halls around the chapel desperately trying to find a way out but all the doors were locked as usual. I headed back into the chapel where everyone was sitting in their "Sunday best," but this time instead of being afraid or intimidated, I noticed how all of their white shirts and dresses made the people look like silly sheep all lined up in rows in the pews. 

Then something must have clicked and I decided I wouldn't be stuck anymore, because I said "**** it" loud enough for many of the people around me to hear, and I was no longer concerned that they might be "offended." I unbuttoned my white Oxford shirt to reveal a black graphic tee with a red Satanic pentagram on the front -- I think it was supposed to be a Mayhem band T-shirt, even though I don't even own one IRL. I stormed out of the chapel to the main door, which I already knew was locked -- so while a bunch of mortified churchgoers watched, I kicked the door as hard as I could and it broke open. And then I woke up.

It felt great not to be so trapped in that nightmare anymore! Here's hoping that's the last time I have it; or at least that I can get out again if I see the same nightmare again.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I'm flooded with dreams each day. 


This morning I had a dream about two Hispanic ladies chasing me down the escalators, because they're supposed to be my caretakers for being mentally challenged in the dream scenario. 

I never saw these Hispanic ladies before. 

A few weeks ago, I had a recurring dream about climbing the 100 floors run down apartment with people rooms, shops and hairdresser. This is a dream that I've had since age 10 years old.


----------



## zkv

In the dream, my father was trying to set me up with someone who he described as a 'beautiful person'. I was woken up suddenly by my own, kind of loud curse words. The cringe... I'm still shaking it off as I type this. Even in dreams I'm pathetic lol


----------



## blue2

My feet went bad, I have to look up the meaning of bad feet, in fairness I did eat a ton of cheese before sleeping.


----------



## Myosr

just woke up screaming at my mom in a dream :con


----------



## IcedOver

I was with my co-worker at some type of table, and I found some weird, worn coin that said "1899" and had a baby on it, and I thought that it was celebrating the birth of Queen Elizabeth II, even though she was born in 1926. I showed it to my co-worker and thought I had something really valuable until I spotted an artificial stamp on it that said "1996". Then we talked about realizing that the Queen was a friend of the woman who started our company and that she owned some kind of stake in it (even though our company is a very small business in the States). I guess we were in some room that the Queen used because I opened a drawer and spotted some label that said "stakes", and our company name and logo were on it, and in front of our company was some drug in a vial that we assumed the Queen used. We thought the whole thing was cool.


----------



## zkv

Eliza, this girl that was way too nice to me when I was 14, for reasons I'll never understand since I was an *******. One time I corrected her about how she looked. It wasn't like hitting on her, I was just plain and honest about it.

So in the dream for some reason I'm walking around my childhood streets (I'm my current age though) and bump into her. She's still got that cute smile and those deep blue eyes. She looks happy to see me, and we start talking. After talking a little I say I have to go, but she decides to walk me home. We stop to buy some crap at a grocery store, then we sit on the sidewalk a block from where I used to live, and talk a bit more. After a bit she's resting her head against my shoulder (my favorite part). Then I say OK I really gotta go now, and she says we have to hang out sometime. That's it, that's the whole thing.

Nicest dream I've had in a long while.


----------



## zkv

I'm driving around in the least safe car in the world. Bad breaks, no horn, no side-view mirror on the driver's side, and of course the most unsafe bit, I'm behind the wheel. Then I pull over on a street I know, next to an university that doesn't exist. There's a bunch of people there. Suddenly Woody Harrelson in full Tallahassee costume gets in the car and starts messing with everything. I woke up saying something similar to "I'm not ****ing kidding, man!" out loud.

No idea what all that was about.


----------



## IcedOver

I was tasked with managing a concert for the band Genesis. I don't even like Genesis outside of a couple songs, and this is not what I do for work. It was a nighttime concert and I didn't even meet the band, just ended up on some kind of platform next to the stage, and I felt like I was sleeping on a bed. I'd just look up to the concert from time to time and back at the audience, which later on I found wasn't too big due to "social distancing". A band member announced my name and that I would be handling all the social media for the gig, and I recall looking on a computer feed for social media for a minute but not doing anything about it. Later on or the next day I was at another assembly and a guy was on stage who said he was the manager of Genesis and pointed out that I had done the social media for the concert. I panicked that I hadn't "done" anything about it and looked again at the computer feed. The guy was on stage and trying to be funny, and apparently the crowd was interested.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I barely ever remember my dreams now. Maybe if I write in this thread I will remember.


----------



## tehuti88

Just a few details of a longer nap dream I recalled at first but am forgetting. I started to step outside via the front porch (seemed to be no steps), going around in the yard to take pics of weird cloud(?) formations in the sky (recurring theme). Weird evening light, not sure of the season, but I think I was barefoot. Almost stepped on one of the black feral cats (a shorthair and a longhair) that've been visiting our porch IRL; seemed like a cross between the two, short body fur, long tail fur. Started to run away, I managed to call it back. Rolled around in the yard and let me sit and pet it. So sweet.

At some point, it followed me inside, I worried about Sassy attacking it but she never appeared. Cosmas did though, or his ghost, and one of them rubbed against the other and I thought that was so sweet.

Went (back?) outside to try photographing the sky formations, which were impressive but kept changing; had difficulty getting a good shot (recurring theme). Turned to the north and walked across the lawn for the best view. The "cloud" formations were giant, clearly defined globes with numerous spiky points, looked just like a sky full of gargantuan coronaviruses. :|

(Not proofed.)


----------



## Fun Spirit

I haven't had any dreams lately

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning

I dreamed that I got up out of my bed. I looked at my pillows and saw woodlice crawling over them and then I said at least they're not spiders and then a spider crawled over and under the pillows. I should leave the bug ID groups now haha. I just sleep with fairy lights on every night now. It's kinda nice though and relaxing with these lights on, and I just seem to fall asleep now whereas before I would turn the light out and have to try to go to sleep.


----------



## IcedOver

I dreamed I was in a scene from the movie _The Endless_. In the movie, an invisible monster lords over groups of people in a woodsy area. In one scene a character dives to the bottom of a lake and gets a look at the monster; all we're shown is an overhead view of an amorphous shape. In my dream I was one of the characters and instead of a lake we were in a marsh with very messy, weedy ground, or maybe it was that lake drained. We sat down on some chairs and I knew what I was looking for even though the other person didn't. I spotted an eyelid in the ground which opened revealing an eye; the monster was the ground. The face was half in the muddiness.


----------



## Tetragammon

Another long string of bad dreams last night; I feel like I didn't get any rest at all. Nightmares about my dad getting really sick from the new chemo, being flat-out rejected and then laughed at by that girl, being completely lost in a foreign country, failing a class... So much ****ing anxiety.


----------



## IcedOver

My sister and her fiancee bought a house but I haven't been to it yet. In this dream, I and my family went to it and it was some kind of open-air, ancient stone structure. It had many different levels reached by stone stairs and they took us on a tour. I don't recall all the stuff it had, but it had some tech-y areas as well.

Then I had a dream about film director David Cronenberg whom I probably only thought about in passing yesterday. He's played a murderer in a movie but in this dream he was actually a convicted murderer who was still working in movies. I guess I was reading news about him or something.


----------



## The Patriot

The woman I love was being kidnapped and I was being forced to rob a bank or she would be killed.


----------



## Were

A similar nightmare two nights in a row.


----------



## blue2

I was a player in a high stakes poker game, had to pay $100,000 to buy in, with a first prize of $200 million, there were 6 players, the guy beside me looked like rich uncle penny bags from the boardgame Monopoly, top hat, mustache, monacle etc

We were having a break & I was talking to him briefly about how I was only doing this for fun even though I had to pay the huge buy in fee 

What does this mean ?


----------



## IcedOver

I was going to what I thought was my office but which was really totally the opposite of what my office is. It was a modern, free-standing glass building not in a city but in some open country area. Outside was some sort of amusement park ride. At first I viewed it as a coaster and then as some sort of circular ride like a Ferris wheel but not as slow. I went towards the entrance of the office building and to get in I had to step over a half door that was made of glass. As soon as I was inside the wind whipped up into a frenzy, I guess like a tornado. I looked out and the Ferris wheel-like thing was being impacted by the wind and then it was totally blown away into the field nearby. I said "Oh sh!t!" and ran over. It seemed like some people were already off the ride and some were still strapped in. That's pretty much what I recall.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

The recurring theme of my dreams is being excluded.

Last night I dreamt a few girls from high school met up for lunch and my one friend was there and I went to her to say hello and she pretended to not know me.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a few dreams last night, and they were all "movies" in that my impression was that I was both watching the movie and within the action, so it wasn't up on a screen. I don't recall the second, but the first was a Christopher Nolan movie. I guess it was just another movie of the type he's devolved into making, like the horrendous _Tenet_. I recall at the start that Nolan himself was in the movie, riding on a roller coaster that was situated in the parking lot down the street from me (earlier yesterday I watched a tour of a coaster parts factory, so that bled in). The coaster took a weird turn and he said "Hmm, okay". After that it had a bunch of stuff that I vaguely recollect to be about law enforcement, double identities, back stabbing, stuff like that. It was a plot I was following in the dream.


----------



## Tetragammon

Had a really long bad dream last night where Trump staged a successful coup. When the courts threw out all of his silly lawsuits and the Electoral College failed to accede to his demands for electors who would go against the will of the people, he called on his crazed supporters to take to the streets with their guns -- a call which millions answered. There was some kind of coup in the military which rendered the National Guard useless. 

The United States dissolved into chaos overnight. Packs of zealous Trump followers roamed the streets armed with automatic rifles gunning down anyone who wouldn't vow to support their 'glorious leader.' Being trapped in an overwhelmingly Red state where most of the populace are mindless Trump zealots, I was literally hunted. I don't have a gun so I couldn't defend myself; all I could do was try to stay hidden. So I shut myself up in our house, boarded up all the windows and barricaded all the doors. Everything shut down, even the grocery stores, while COVID-19 spiraled out of control again thanks to the destruction of most available vaccines. All I could do was lie awake every night listening to the distant gunfire; I could see hundreds of fires burning from my parents' balcony. It was total chaos.

Words can't even do it justice... It was terrifying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

(I forgot to post this earlier.) 

was playing some horror game that isn't real but wanted to see the ending although it wasn't clear what ending I'd get because it changes based on gameplay (it's always some secret room,) skipped right to the end somehow and ended up with a pretty creepy room and it was on a train I think at this point? Sort of unclear and there was this secret room that had a bunch of blood stains and bones etc and I think some old photos maybe on a wall and there was a bed with someone else sleeping on it so I got out of there so as not to wake them up (the energy I got was that I was some kind of criminal/killer in this scenario not a potential victim but if I revealed that I wasn't the same person at this point or that the scene bothered me that would be bad.)

A few different things happened after this that had nothing to do with this 'game' but I can't remember now. Maybe at one point there were some packages that were mixed up or something. 

This parts really vague and wish I could remember it because a bunch of things happened I think. I think Trump popped up at some point.

Then later in the dream there was some pool and I was supposed to be going to another pool but it was about to close and a bunch of things kept getting in the way. At one point I was stuck on some ferris wheel thing and these two girls kept dropping their toys and I had to chuck them back to them.

Then my mum kept asking me to get her something from the creepy train room but I was trying to explain I didn't want to go back there at one point 'you won't even watch horror films (she won't irl lol,) I don't want to go back to the room because it's always changing when you unlock that so unpredictable.


----------



## IcedOver

I had been reading about the movie _Justice League_ yesterday, and I guess that crept into a dream. I think that the thrust was that Henry Cavill was returning as Superman, but I was also in and watching the movie. I'm pretty sure I was flying as part of it.


----------



## coeur_brise

Something about a spare bedroom and helping someone I knew. I'm trying to remember but it all resembles tv scramble. I want to say there was candy involved but I can't be totally sure. We broke out some candy or something. And then they left...I think.


----------



## blue2

About hell & the past.


----------



## SparklingWater

Omg I had a horrible one last night where I accidently hit someone in my mom's car. Somehow I was driving on the sidewalk and the woman was bending down gardening in the corner of her lawn. My eyes opened on impact and the last thing I heard was a scream. Ugh. Worst dream I've had in a long, long time. I woke up with that sinking feeling of horror.


----------



## Orb

Getting Covid vaccinated


----------



## ScorchedEarth

The details are mostly gone now, but there was this place I would go to (which was a false memory) where I would meet this girl I had some kind of emotional connection with. Well, one day I went there and it had completely changed. The girl was gone, a different family was living there and I expected to never see her again. (I retrospect, maybe she was supposed to be a squatter?) I had expected this to happen at some point, but I felt deeply melancholic. Not sure I've ever felt that way IRL. Which means my sleeping mind created false memories to make me sentimental about someone who doesn't exist, and then promptly took her away. Scumbag brain.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was on a wooden sail-driven ship. It was daytime with a clear sky. I can't even recall what I was doing there, but I was fixated on this officer, who I knew was the ship's navigator. She was Danish, had blonde hair. Wore a dapper red uniform. I could hardly get my eyes off her, it's like almost everything about her appearance was tailor-made to appeal to me. I have no idea why I keep getting these dreams, but it sure beats the existential dread of my waking life.


----------



## Reality Sucks

I was in a relationship with my first crush. This dreams have been recurring lately, and it is punishing me every single time. I haven't even seen her in over a decade and still have dreams.


----------



## movingbee

I think that was the other day, I was dreaming of having insect bites all over my neck, it was so itchy that my got hysterical and asked this and that. Then I wake up to the crying sound of my 3 weeks old nephew. hahaha:laugh:


----------



## Orb

That I owned this amazing stone house set in a huge lush green garden. Next to the house there was a stone castle-like turret. Inside the house was partly furnished, some high quality wooden floors, a wooden table and chairs, some dark drapes and large windows. 

It was a dream that was incredibly realistic, full of detail, and I was genuinely sad when I woke up to find it wasn't true.


----------



## blue2

I was in some kind of class & the teacher was trying to get us to find words that rhyme with "bop" or a similar 3 letter word, but I kept falling asleep & he kept waking me up & was getting really angry.

Then I really woke up & realised I was actually sleeping & the teacher was waking me up in a dream, I've never had a dream where I was sleeping in the dream, kinda surreal.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ScorchedEarth said:


> The details are mostly gone now, but there was this place I would go to (which was a false memory) where I would meet this girl I had some kind of emotional connection with. Well, one day I went there and it had completely changed. The girl was gone, a different family was living there and I expected to never see her again. (I retrospect, maybe she was supposed to be a squatter?) I had expected this to happen at some point, but I felt deeply melancholic. Not sure I've ever felt that way IRL. Which means my sleeping mind created false memories to make me sentimental about someone who doesn't exist, and then promptly took her away. Scumbag brain.


It's interesting when you experience intense emotions in dreams you don't have in real life. For me I guess I found it kind of nice since I often feel broken in real life, it's nice to know some part of me has the capacity. Like I've always hated kissing in real life, but one time I was running away with this guy from some camp in an apocalyptic scenario and then at some point we kissed and it was a positive experience instead of terrible or boring like in real life (though I can't remember the exact emotional feeling now as it's been years.) I found it funny that he was shorter than me though, because that will/has never happened in real life either because I'm very short.

---

The last dream I had was very mundane, just something to do with my phone and I can't remember fully. Like maybe I was checking the battery on it as it was charging or something like that. It actually was charging, so maybe the vibration it makes when it's fully charged effected my subconscious. Probably not though, because I would probably have been fully charged hours before the dream.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> Like I've always hated kissing in real life, but one time I was running away with this guy from some camp in an apocalyptic scenario and then at some point we kissed and it was a positive experience instead of terrible or boring like in real life


Interesting, I've always wondered why people wanted to kiss, it seems so weird & yucky : /


----------



## Blue Dino

My sister in law showed up to my house randomly asking to use my bathroom because she happened to pass by and need one. I let her in, she did her business and she left.


----------



## Crisigv

First I had a dream I was being robbed of my gold. Then I had a dream that a woman (which was a kid right before) had her throat cut by a ghost. I didn't sleep well after that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Interesting, I've always wondered why people wanted to kiss, it seems so weird & yucky : /


According to research it's culture specific and more related to how stratified or complex a culture is:

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/08/150805155738.htm



> Romantic kissing was most prevalent in the Middle East, where all 10 of the cultures studied engaged in it. In North America, 55 percent of cultures engaged in romantic kissing, along with 70 percent in Europe and 73 percent in Asia.


----------



## staticradio725

Last night I had so many dreams all in a row that I can't hardly remember any specific details from any of them. That happens to me a lot. I'll go a week without having any dreams at all, and then I'll have a week where I have like five distinct dreams a night, every night. This week is one of those weeks xP

One of them was about trying to order breakfast at a cafe. One of them was about watching home movies. One of them was about playing Fallout: New Vegas. But I will say that a recurrent plot point in all of these dreams, somehow, was the fact that the Disney animated movie The Jungle Book came out in 2007.
It did not come out in 2007. It came out in 1967. My brain is weird. At least I got the seven part right.


----------



## alwaysrunning

In the dream I went to give my mums dog a treat and she went for me. You know in those dreams where you are falling and it makes you move like jolt physically, it was like that. I kinda moved backwards in my bed, pulling away from her as she went for me and I was awake. This was after I had the vaccine. I was in tears after I had the vaccine, for a number of reasons but one of them was because it is tested on animals. I can just see loads of you when reading this your eyes going straight up to the ceiling lol


----------



## IcedOver

I had a bunch of dreams last night that felt unusually realistic, just like regular days as if I was hanging out with my family and my brother and his wife had been visiting. A few things were odd, but the whole thing felt more vivid than some dreams. Usually I don't have tactile sensations in a dream, but I could feel remote buttons as I changed a channel, for instance. The only odd part of it was that some guy I didn't know (I think he had a blonde curly mullet) showed up uninvited. I don't recall what happened the first time, but the second I was down in the cellar and he came in through the garage and asked where the takeout was in the area. He skeeved me out by his personality, so I kind of led him outside and shut the garage in his face and locked it. I could still view his face through the solid garage door for a second, and he was angry.


----------



## Tetragammon

Had a nice intimate dream with a cute girl the other night, despite everything going on in my life. It was nice while it lasted but it's weird because after I wake up I realize how unrealistic it is. I have no interest whatsoever in having an actual relationship with anyone, but I guess the instinct is still there, contrary to conscious desire. Our brains are so weird.

Then last night I had a bad dream about this guy who got my cell phone number from my parents and wouldn't stop hounding me about going back to their church. I finally had to buy a new phone and change my number because he just wouldn't stop no matter how much I told him no. That one made sense.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Well, I had a proper nightmare for once, not "that was unpleasant but I wasn't scared". I was in an outdoors parking lot in daytime when I watched some helicopters approach and Islamic militants rappelled down. I managed to hide but got stuck in the area they cordoned off. I tried a couple of things to get out, including the sewer system, but it wasn't any good. I feel like there was also a subplot, there was something else I was looking for in the area even with this horror going on. 

Eventually I had a look at what was going on outside and it had devolved into a massacre, with gore everywhere and victims being hacked apart. I had the impression I couldn't just hide or wait it out, it'd be my turn eventually. At that point, I was in that semi-lucid state where I knew I was dreaming, didn't feel like changing anything (even though my waking mind would have made that choice) but didn't feel like hanging around for the rest of it either. So I materialized a revolver and shot myself in the head, waking myself up at 1AM.


----------



## andy1984

i dreamed that 2 (non-existent) male colleagues gave me a ride home for some reason but on the way they stopped somewhere and began touching me, and trying to coerce me into having sex with them. i resisted them pretty well, and i called 911, and they ran away, i locked the doors of the car and didn't know if they would come back or not, or why they ran away and left their car. in the dream i thought good work for calling the police in this dream scenario, i handled it ok. then i woke up and my heart was beating fast.


----------



## Myosr

I always dream I can fly (float really, like jumping in moon gravity).

just had this dream last night. its such a lovely feeling :"). its also funny because im always like "wait how did i forget this ability" in the dream. and its always something ive always had in the dream and no one else does.

often use it to jump from rooftop to rooftop or just move faster and stuff lol.

pretty sure this should be a common dream, right?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

It was a very vague dream where I was some type of judge and needed to make a ruling on a few people. The cases were identified by number, and one was for a woman who was a repeat offender. She got some kind of easy sentence and was relieved.


----------



## IcedOver

It was a brief dream in which I was in a meeting with Clint Eastwood and Steven Spielberg that was taking place in the driveway of the house I grew up in. They were getting my feedback on a script that Clint was directing (and possibly starring in) and I guess Spielberg was producing. It was a biographical film and as I was leaving I tried to emphasize to Clint that even though he might try to portray the lead guy as a likeable guy, that he was a criminal and that needed to come through. So that was an interesting one, a change of pace.


----------



## Omni-slash

I never really dream, but for some reason when I do it's always about some tech breaking like my computer, phone etc. I must really love them, too bad it's not mutual.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Me and a certain someone were playing a video game together. I let her win.


----------



## Myosr

Dreamed about being in a pharmacy asking for something stronger to grow my hair back 

I know why I had the dream. My mom saw me yesterday and was like "Oh. you've lost even more hair!" 

I hate how people keep pointing out the obvious. -______________-


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Omni-slash said:


> I never really dream, but for some reason when I do it's always about some tech breaking like my computer, phone etc. I must really love them, too bad it's not mutual.


I don't remember my dreams often now but over the last few years when I do I often have dreams of wanting to film something but my camera is broken or out of batteries. I think for me it's symbolic about not being able to do certain things. I have similar recurring dreams not involving tech like stuff getting in the way of me going swimming.


----------



## Omni-slash

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't remember my dreams often now but over the last few years when I do I often have dreams of wanting to film something but my camera is broken or out of batteries. I think for me it's symbolic about not being able to do certain things. I have similar recurring dreams not involving tech like stuff getting in the way of me going swimming.


Yeah that would apply to me. I think it means some fear of losing control. I remember dreaming that the fire alarm started making noises because the battery was running out, and it took me several days until I realized it was just a dream. I definitely don't dream about swimming though, unless it's a nightmare. I don't like wearing just swimming shorts. Feels too exposed.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It wasn't one of the really complex/weird/nightmarish ones. But odd/eerie, nonetheless. It was clearly a London suburban tube station that I know well, I was standing some distance away. The station entrance was enclosed by a tall solid creosoted wooden fence and gate, like a house might have. Behind the windows to the left (I can't remember if there are actually any windows there or not, fairly sure it's just a blank wall), I could hear voices but not what they were saying. It seemed like they were employees of the transit system, but the voices coming from the wrong direction.

I also had a controllable flying dream a while ago. Can't remember that much, it seemed to be some outer suburban area with a lot of green open space, some buildings, and a few people. Perhaps the most horrid kind of dream is those where you get violently shaken and spun around repeatedly, like an amusement park ride. Thankfully they don't seem to happen often.


----------



## coeur_brise

Previous night, I had a dream that i had to drink all this tomato sauce that was just extracted, cooked and all-organic. Not sure why I had to do that. Then today I had this long-winded dream where I was at my old house playing with new phones. This newer phone was Chinese brand and you could unlock the screen by simply blowing on it. And rotate the screen by turning it and shaking it left and right. I was impressed by this technology.

It soon morphed into a nightmare when I suddenly craved pancakes but didn't want to drive so I was divising a way around that but fearing the inevitable (having to drive).


----------



## blue2

Can't remember exactly now, but my last dream was based around the last videos I watched on YouTube before going to sleep, something about ghost hunting in a cemetery while driving a sports car.


----------



## Hadara

My dreams have been quite weird lately. On one I was in a house trying to take out two giant moths because there was one person in the house afraid of those moths. All I remember is that I had already taken one out and was about to tell this person not to worry and to come out from where she was hiding, but then another moth appeared.


On yesterday's dream, I saw a high school friend I no longer have contact with and my grandma (who passed away a couple of years ago). We were at a playground and grandma told me I should play with her, she was acting like a small child (like she did right before she passed away), but I didn't want to play. My high school friend was around, I don't remember exactly what she was doing. 



Whenever I dream with dead people, I always wake up feeling quite uneasy.


----------



## Myosr

Something about my mom doing something controlling.

Ended up screaming in the dream / real world. :roll


----------



## blue2

I remember eating dominoes like the ones from the game, not the pizza.


----------



## Orb

A massive Jupiter planet-size and shape object about to wipe out the earth. Found out by picking up a copy of the Daily Mail newspaper - it had a comic book style illustration of both the object and asteroid on the front page. And then flicking through the pages, drawings of the events expected to happen.

From that point on reacting to that , the streets were full of panicked people, stores being looted etc. I was hoping some how it wasn't real. Then I woke up...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a girlfriend & caught her cheating...broke my heart


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I had a girlfriend & caught her cheating...broke my heart


I had one of those on my end, too.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I had one of those on my end, too.


You would never have to worry about me doing this. :kiss:

-

One of the last dreams I remember was a weird, bad quality music video made in the 90s of a woman walking in squares around a light purple waiting room, singing "I don't like turning corners. I work in an office." in a robotic voice. It was about her thinking it was annoying to walk and drive around corners.

Then I was telling someone not to laugh at people who were scared of a new, bouncing ramp invention that was a straight drop down. I'm glad those don't exist.


----------



## Myosr

Dreams are really weird in the way they combine certain things.

I had a dream about work, and I'd prepared a document (in the dream) about how the solution to the work thing involved someone performing a certain sex act :con 

It's weird because in the dream I kept thinking "this shouldn't make sense. Why is my conclusion like this? what does this have to do with sex?" but no matter how much I thought about it in the dream, it still made sense (dream logic is so weird, lol). 

This is more ridiculous than it sounds but I don't want to mention my job or the sex act (I know both of these things were on my mind though when I slept, so my brain just shorted combined them into one dream).


----------



## IcedOver

Some elements from last night's "48 Hours" worked their way into my dream. I was at my parents' house which is where the majority of my dreams take place. In the backyard the neighbor's kid was digging up a patch because she wanted to bury her stuffed animal or something. They found a toy buried which they assumed must have been mine and brought it in, but it wasn't mine. It was a well-preserved doll which in the narrative we thought was from many decades ago. It was almost a foot tall, and when you shook it, the face would swirl around and a new face would come up. We marveled at how well it worked after decades. Then some kind of commercial for it popped up and something about it caught me as really funny.


----------



## SunshineSam218

This dream was very weird but I remember being inside a mall, going into a changing room but it was an elevator. Somehow I push a bunch of buttons and I went to different places and cities. This elevator was like some type of traveling device. One thing I remember was a woman calling for someone and someone said over this loudspeaker for her to drink the blue liquid. She did and off she went into the elevator and was gone in a flash. This entire dream kept going on like that and it appeared as if I was working on something electrical. I just couldn't make out what it was.


----------



## Myosr

just woke up in the middle of the night.

feeling like I wasn't able to breath or get out of bed.

not really a dream. I think it's called sleep paralysis

(lol, was just looking up this popular painting of it, and found this:









hehe, people are too mean to cats. they kind of do that sometimes though)


----------



## IcedOver

I had a bunch of different dreams last night, but the only one that I recall with clarity is that my co-worker and I were going to work. However, it was a totally different building than we have ever worked in, and we don't even work together in the building even in non-Covid times, but used to. We went in the office which again was totally different but had a similar type of set-up. On turning on the lights, a woman was sitting on one of the desks, huddled up against the wall sleeping. It was Katie Holmes, and she was dressed fancy for a party or something. I asked what she was doing in our office, and she said waiting for somebody. She got up and left.


----------



## andy1984

had a few dreams last night. 2 tripping over and falling wake up dreams. one dream about aliens or something. one dream about being terrorized by my parents.


----------



## andy1984

I dreamed that I forgot to go to work and only realised in the afternoon. i texted my supervisor sorry i didnt come in and then i filled out my time sheet with zero lol. it seemed pretty real.


----------



## Crisigv

My extended family were having a get together. But they didn't leave me a place to sit, so I had to sit outside alone, and didn't get to eat. That's honestly how I usually feel when we get together, so it's not really a weird dream.


----------



## IcedOver

I have a lot of dreams centered around going to movies because I deal with a lot of "OCD"-style rituals and the attendant anxiety when I go to the movies, and that works its way into my dreams in terms of things not going right per my OCD. In this one I was going to a theater I hadn't been to before which was across the parking lot from a theater which is my regular (no such theater exists). In the lobby I went up to a counter, and the cashier person was at a desk that was like five yards away. I told her what movie I wanted, and she said I had to choose my seat. She put something in a drawer which I then had to open on my side all the way away. I had to mark down what seat I wanted. I have a tic against writing except in certain situations, and theaters are definitely not on that list. So I told her I didn't want to write it down, and could I just tell her. She was against this and was getting angry. So the manager came over and I told him, and he got very angry. My impression was that he was stressed because this new theater wasn't doing well due to competition from the one right across the way. He had tears coming down as he started yelling at me "Number and letter!! Number and letter!!" (meaning the seat/aisle number). I think I woke up then.


----------



## Tetragammon

In the middle of a very long and winding dream sequence this morning there was a part about a girl who I somehow knew actually wanted to kiss me. So we met up someplace, I don't remember where. But the weird thing is that it was intimate but not sexual at all. I vividly remember holding her in my arms and telling her how good she felt, because she was so soft and warm, and she just laughed and nestled in closer to me. It sounds dumb but it felt really nice.

I guess I'm lonelier than I realize most of the time. In a dream I don't even think of all the usual hangups that make relationships impossible for me. I haven't hugged anyone aside from my parents in a decade, at least...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think it had some interesting parts but I forgot all of it basically when I woke up unfortunately. Really annoying still basically never remember my dreams anymore.


----------



## Tetragammon

That last dream must have affected me worse than I thought. Last night in my dream there was this girl I was working on a project with for the university, and I thought she was interested in me because she was always flirting and touching me. But when I finally mustered the nerve to ask her out, she rejected me outright. I vividly recall the utter disgust I saw in her eyes, which made me feel terrible for thinking she could ever be interested in someone like me. Needless to say the stress and pain woke me up really good just before 8 AM, and it took a good long while to fall back asleep.

I haven't opened myself up to that kind of rejection in more than 10 years. It hurt just as much as I remember, if not more. And I hate how my subconscious subjects me to this nonsense; I thought I was well beyond all of it. I wish I could just destroy whatever part of my stupid, faulty brain that still pines for human connections.


----------



## Starcut83

I usually don't have dreams that I can remember. A few weeks ago I had a dream of someone...very dear to me and she told me not to give up. Then I woke up.


----------



## Greenmacaron

Last night I dreamed I was going to a new cafe with my 'work colleagues' (none who I recognise in my waking life). One of these colleagues pushed in front of me and stole the last plate of Belgian waffles with icing sugar. I got mad, caused a scene and left. 

That's all I can remember from my dream. I've never eaten Belgian waffles before so I don't know why I wanted them. I'm more concerned as to who these very real people are who appear in my dreams but are no one I have ever seen before 🤔


----------



## Tetragammon

I had a terrible nightmare this morning. My mom was being super nice, taking me out to eat and buying me whatever I wanted, and I knew from experience that she was buttering me up for something. We were in the car and she casually mentioned we'd be swinging by the church next. I held it together at first and told her as patiently as I could that I'd never go back to her church, that this is MY life and my decision and she should respect that. But she just wouldn't have it; she never could accept me the way I am. She started treating me like a child, like she always does, insisting that she knows what's best for me.

Then I just... lost it. I started yelling at her at the top of my lungs, unloading so much that I never realized was there, about how dad accepted my decisions but she never could; how she always took advantage of me and treated me like a kid and a 'poor wayward soul;' how I actually want to live my own life for once instead of being chained to hers. And she just yelled right back, stubborn as ever. The car began falling apart around us, I guess from the force of our yelling. And then I woke with a start.


----------



## either/or

I don't really remember the dream that well, but I was in my high school walking around the halls and it was packed with tons of people. Like there was some kind of big event going on. Not sure if I was back in HS again or was there visiting for some reason.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

I was trying to steal a chainsaw for some reason but I got caught basically they checked CCTV & saw me, there was lots more but that's all I remember.


----------



## Tetragammon

This weekend was the big conference for my mom's church and it always ramps up my anxiety because I never know what they're going to say about "apostates" like me, or what terrible advice they'll give their gullible members.

This morning I had a dream where, on advice from her "Prophet," my mom gave me an ultimatum: go back to church or move out. There's no way I'd ever go back to that church so I started packing up my things, but then I realized that I had way too much to fit in the tiny apartment room I'd be moving into. But whatever I couldn't take with me my mom would keep or sell or whatever. And I was finally going to be truly alone -- no friends, no contact with any family, no future or prospects. I knew I wouldn't last long.

Damn religion...


----------



## CWe

That I was getting a tooth pulled .... Hope I never end up at the dentist again


----------



## strange_world

It was the usual recurring 'Supermarket Sweep' dream I've had every few weeks for about the last 20 years:

I'm in my favourite supermarket. 
The supermarket is closing. 
I have like 5 minutes to grab all the lovely tasty things I want before the supermarket closes. 
I rush around desperately trying to put everything in my basket.
The dream ends inconclusively. 

No idea what it means. But I think it's about fear of missing out: the supermarket is the world, the 5 minutes is my life, the supermarket goods are fun experiences? Or something?


----------



## Socialmisfits

@strange_world 
Wow I bet this dream turned into nightmares during the quarantine supermarket rushes lol

I don’t often remember dreams, I remember a bit when I wake up but 5 min later all is gone. They must be as boring as my personality


----------



## either/or

I was trying to show Janis Joplin how to play music from a CD. She kept saying it was new technology and I was like no you don't get it these are actually old technology. It's only new to you because you've been dead since the 1960's. I think her mind was blown.

Edit: HOLY **** I just googled Janis Joplin to see when she died because I wasn't sure if it was in the 1960s or 70s and she died on THIS day October 4th in 1970. That's so messed up. She must be trying to contact me from the other side!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@either/or 

That is pretty freaky, she always reminds me of my mum because when my mum was younger there are photos where she looks basically exactly like her and she used to get compared to her apparently but I'm not sure she liked that lol.

Weirdly the last dream I remember having (a few days ago,) was also about someone dying but it was a friend of mine.


----------



## strange_world

Socialmisfits said:


> @strange_world
> Wow I bet this dream turned into nightmares during the quarantine supermarket rushes lol
> 
> I don’t often remember dreams, I remember a bit when I wake up but 5 min later all is gone. They must be as boring as my personality


Yes my dream never had a load of angry hoarders punching each other's lights out over the last bag of pasta. 🤛🤬

It sucks that my best dream is basically this:





It's a shame you can't remember your dreams I bet they'd be awesome and funny like your good self


----------



## Socialmisfits

strange_world said:


> It's a shame you can't remember your dreams I bet they'd be awesome and funny like your good self


That’s really sweet of you to say, thanks a lot 😚 and if you are male 🤝 much appreciated!


----------



## mt moyt

It was a lot clearer this morning, but i dreamt i went to jail. cant remember what for. the sentence was 2 years and i had to decide if i was going to escape or call my employer and either tell them i quit or i went to jail. 
I decided to escape. i noticed there was a sort of sewer system beneath and a conveniently large hole in the middle of a large room of the jail i could jump in. The sewer would fill up at times with water and that was when i would jump. There were crocodiles as well but not when it was filled up because they were working on something when filling up the underground.
So I jumped and was trying to escape. Vaguely remember being chased but i was able to turn into a frog or something and jump around the walls and ceiling. It was quite disgusting and i was trying to stick to the ceiling to avoid the water.
I was very relieved when i woke up i didnt have to call my employer to tell them i quit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

First dream I remember in awhile or more like a nightmare rather. Idk. Wasn't really a nightmare except for the going back to HS for like a few months part. 

So I was back in school but I was the age I am now. We all had to go back to school and do a project that lasted like a few months. Lmao So I was in the cafeteria and this one girl in my grade was sitting by herself at a table next to these other girls who weren't at a table by themselves. Well the girl that was sitting at the table by herself talked in school in real life so it was really random that in my dream she was sitting by herself. I ended up sitting with her. I guess it was part of the project and I guess I picked her to work with me or something. I just remember the people in my grade noticing that I was more confident and how I changed but they didn't tell me directly. They were talking about it with the other classmates. My dream never delved into what the school project was exactly so okay.

Random as hell. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I woke up a couple of days ago having a conversation with someone who was still in my dream. Because I almost never remember my dreams, I don't know what I was talking about. I just remember suddenly realizing that I was talking for no reason.


----------



## MCHB

Erm...I'm on a pretty torquer anti-depressant and the only side effects I experience these days are frigged up dreams! I don't always dream but when I do it's like I'm me but in a parallel universe!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol after the 18+ post I made about that Criminal Minds character (Spender Reid,) I ended up having a dream where well a bunch of things happened unrelated in a food shop where I was food shopping, but then at some point I met up with him in the street and thought 'this height difference is insane' (I don't think it would actually be that bad in real life as it was in the dream,) he was a lot taller so then we sat down together and I was like 'this isn't so bad' then we ended up holding hands and I had romantic feelings. I think the environment in the dream was kind of weird, like at one point we were walking down a street and then we ended up sitting in a room but there was no roof etc lots of stuff was just a bit off.

I can't remember all the details now but there was some kind of like super hero thing going on and a cataclysmic event and a cityscape and people were fighting something... There was a storm I think and a bunch of water anyway. Again my memory is completely **** (I forget almost all my dreams these days, terrible recall so it's weird that I remember this one at all.) So he ended up collapsing or being injured somehow next to a car? And I had to save him or maybe just did, but then I woke up before things could continue and I was kind of annoyed that I woke up.

I don't know why I'm always helping/saving people in dreams. It's happened a bunch of times and it's quite bizarre considering my incompetence in general in life (maybe that's why though.) This isn't the first time I've had to do that...

There was the guy who (ironically) was much shorter than me who I had to save from a post apocalyptic camp (that was the time I had a kiss I enjoyed unlike in real life.)

There was the time I was about to have a threesome with IAMX and Janine (plays keyboard with IAMX,) but then IAMX got taken and so I ran away with Janine but then decided to run back in and save him and he was tied up by a bunch of guys.

There was the time where I had to run through this secret temple place at the back of a store to save this guy along the way (someone agreed to come with me initially but then they couldn't for reasons I forget I wrote it down but I'm too lazy to look up the post, so I had to go alone,) eventually ending up in some kind of room that seemed like some Lovecraftian horror thing (like the room was a monster itself,) and also got shot dead by someone and came back as a zombie to eat part of them, then I ended up having to help several women I met up with in a stairwell not sure what happened to the initial guy.

There was the time where I was showing these Japanese students around a university and suddenly the sky turned orange and these guys in bone armour were wandering around and one on horseback killed one of the Japanese students so I went into the university to talk to David Bowie, the receptionist (as you do) and asked him to resurrect the Japanese student but he couldn't so I had to do that myself.

Probably other stuff I've forgotten. I think there was something involving Runescape a while ago. I've had a bunch of dramatic apocalyptic/fantasy dreams.

Yes from 2020 but it's a bit more vague and not quite that:



> I don't remember all the details now as usual, which is a shame because I think it was pretty detailed and interesting. Part of it was set in some kind of medieval world sort of inspired by Runescape. Some kind of vampire group (again loosely inspired by the Vyrewatch) had taken over this kingdom, and when people died some of them would turn into them. At one point I had to run across this bridge quickly to escape being captured and I was some kind of revolutionary but yeah I've forgotten most of what happened now.





> According to Freud's dreambook, saving people in a dream is the personification of the* sexual subtext of the subconscious*. If the face of the person you are helping is familiar to you, and even more so, the person is of the opposite sex, this means you crave sexual contact with him in real life.


Interesting well they were mostly made up people, but a few of the dreams involved sexual or romantic elements anyway. On the other hand Freud thinks everything is about sex so this isn't very interesting.



> Helping a person who is dying, then saving someone in our dreams is certainly a very good clue that can signal a favorable evolution in our lives. Even these dreams can also indicate good news, a chance to earn or work. But let's see the meaning of the dreams we are with our boyfriend, husband, son, parent, brother or sister.


No I don't think it's that.. My life is always a trainwreck.


----------



## Myosr

Had a weird nightmare about a monstrous duck in the house. 🦆

There was also a chicken? The duck attacked the chicken for no reason and bit its head off. 🐓

There were also two little kittens, and I saw one of them in the dream with one of its arms badly injured. 🐈🐈


Dreams are weird. I mean it wasn't a mutant duck or giant duck or anything, just an average duck? maybe the beak was a little big, but nothing too scary.  I was terrified though, if not for myself I guess for the random animals that kept getting hurt in the dream :'D


----------



## Tetragammon

I keep having bad dreams about my dad where he's getting into something he shouldn't or wandering off. Like he was after the stroke, when he changed so much. 

I wish I could have these random, weird dreams that everyone else seems to get. I hate how realistic my dreams always are. Actually, I wish I could just shut off dreaming entirely; that'd be amazing. Maybe then I could actually sleep through the night for once.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been having dreams lately where nothing really happens (nothing happens in most of my dreams) but where my mind must have been working hard to create pretty detailed landscapes with a lot of people, public places like a mall, cafe, theater. Like in one I was wandering around some type of mall with a lot of people and shops, and trying to get a look at the menu board in one place to find out if they had any good fruit-type drinks or lemonades I wanted.


----------



## Blue Dino

Another often recurring dream I have is, being suddenly totally lost. Forgetting completely where I parked my car, or how to get home, or get back to where I came from.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I was in a library. Don't remember what I was looking for there, except something to do with Goosebumps books. At one point it turned into a horror show with me as a spectator. There was this jolly and simple-minded library attendant with a prominent gut. At one point he underwent some kind of surgery to help with his obesity problem, which of course occurred in the library with him fully or mostly conscious. The surgeon was malicious, and expressed disdain for the attendant. The surgery quickly turned into butchery, with the surgeon's assistants jabbing needles in the patient's sides, blood gushing out of him and him screaming but unable to move. The surgeon became even more irritated, and said something about damaging an eye, just for good measure. 

Then it cut to what I knew had to be the attendant (which I could have easily mistaken for a separate dream if not for the eye thing and my ongoing concern for the character as I was watching this), as a woman playing in a pool with some friends. One eye remained shut and there was some kind of patch on her face which she couldn't (be bothered) to keep on properly. For all the torture he put the attendant through, Dr. Giggles did make sure to add a killer pair of boobs. Her bikini top was far too tiny and she only made minimal effort to keep it on. Her demeanor was possibly even more childlike than before, but I was relieved that she'd moved on from the ordeal.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I dreamt there were workers in the house while I was sleeping and they had to work in my room which I didn't know beforehand. So they are working in my room while I try to sleep and there is a unknown woman on my bed doing nothing substantial, she just sits there. I try to hide under my blanket thinking they haven't noticed yet that there is still someone in the room sleeping because I perceived sleeping in the morning as an unemployed person as a shameful act.

That is all I remember, I was actually relieved there were never any workers in my room while I was trying to sleep. So even in dreams I get anxious.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I would type it here, but most of mine are 18+.


----------



## Blue Dino

Waiting in a long drive thru line with a car full of people, in a fastfood restaurant right next to a movie theater. That's all I really remember.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a nightmare some dude shot me in the chest and I ended up surviving it. But I couldn't even look at where I got shot cause I thought it would be traumatizing. I felt it in the nightmare and the pain ended up being not near as bad as I thought it would be. On a scale of 1 to 10 it waa only like a 6. Not a super bad burning pain at all. Im sure in real life it would be different. Lmao...But in the nightmare I think I would have rather have been dead cause the guy didn't make it easy for me to survive. He would follow me everywhere I went. He also made a deal with me that if I put this weird metal thing under my skin, he would let me live and that's whenever I decided to leave and run away. I ended up hiding at an office and remember someone being in there but I can't remember who. I was thinking it was someone I knew in my nightmare but not in real life. And the dude's friend was like this weird half human half creature thing I think? Weirdest dream I had in a long time. I remember his friend and the dude both laughing at me when I didnt want to take the deal. Like they were doing it just for the fun and torture of it. And I think his friend had this laugh that sounded like an evil monster going mwahaha since he was half creature. 😐...I remember them catching up to me once and I think I got away but I never got shot again.


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a dream that I visited an internet friend from a long time ago except he seemed rather disinterested in what I was doing. I had to walk to a different part of the city to meet him. While it was comforting to know him and finally meet, it was weird because he never spoke directly to me. He had a son instead of a daughter and I wondered how expensive his humble apartment was.


----------



## Blue Dino

It was from a few days ago. From all I remembered, we were building a pillow and blanket fort with two of my cousins and my sister, but they were all at their adolescent aged. But I am at my current age. Then my friend ran into our room screaming in excitement to join us. Except my friend is in her current age also. One of the parents yelled "dinner come down stairs now!" And we ran down. It was a huge dinner table, with a couple dozen people in a long banquet hall table. On the big dinner table, my ex was also there sitting across from me. My brother was also sitting across from me, but he's in his teenager form while he's laughing something about me. Then my mom sudden emerged with a very bloody hand angry she cut herself by accident and that I caused it and it's my fault. She was just standing next to me with blood trickling down at hand. But everyone just ignored her and kept eating dinner and chit chatting. So I ignored her too. Suddenly one of my uncles (in his younger form) took us all into his black James Bond like car to show off his car and he took us joyriding around town I think.

Another one I remembered was some store employee cleaning the restroom when I just came out of my restroom stall. There she was just pouring tubs of ice cream into one of the restroom sinks and she's just churning it there.


----------



## Tetragammon

Starting to get lots of bad dreams again... Last night I dreamt I was back in university but I kept skipping all my classes because I just didn't care anymore. I hadn't been to my math class in weeks and figured I probably missed an exam or something. 

I wish I could take something that would let me skip sleeping for a few days at least. Or turn off all dreams completely. I don't want to sleep when all I do is "run around" in my head all night, makes me wake up even more exhausted than when I went to bed.


----------



## Orb

Recurring dream about a tsunami. This one was by far the worst, I did not survive this time. But the interesting thing here is when I looked at reddit on my phone, the first post in my feed was some card art (for a game) - depicting a tsunami.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Orb said:


> Recurring dream about a tsunami. This one was by far the worst, I did not survive this time. But the interesting thing here is when I looked at reddit on my phone, the first post in my feed was some card art (for a game) - depicting a tsunami.


 It's a mind bender when you think about it. If you didn't survive something, how would you know?


----------



## Were

Even though I don't have a foot fetish, I had an erotic dream involving someone who used to post here a couple of years ago and her feet.


----------



## Fever Dream

I was the brother of a guy that a vampire wanted to turn into another vampire. The vampire captured the "brother" and tried to kill "me" (even though "me" was somebody else), because I found out about what was going on. I escaped by moving between rooms that were connected to a series parallel hallways.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I once dreamed I could fly and woke up still trying to flap my "wings".


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Were said:


> Even though I don't have a foot fetish, I had an erotic dream involving someone who used to post here a couple of years ago and her feet.


lmao


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It was an alien invasion & I was amongst strangers & I had had a previous encounter whereas the people I was with didn’t even know what was happening until it was upon us again


----------



## shyshisho

Yesterday I booked a flight for Christmas vacation and last night I had a nightmare about being on a plane that lost control. This usually happens when I have an upcoming flight, although my fear of flying is a lot better than it used to be.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been having some weird, uncomfortable dreams lately. I don't know if it's because I haven't been eating much or that I'm eating crap or that I'm very stressed from work or what. The other day in a dream I was at my office building and I had to take care of some animal that I don't know what it was. It was about the size of a medium-sized dog but was gray with sleek fir. It was rambunctious, and I had it on a leash. I was the only person in the building and I knew I couldn't take it home, but it had to stay alone for the weekend. I didn't know how I'd feed it and keep it okay if it was just staying in the office building. 

The other night I had a quick dream where I was in a forest-y type of setting, and might have been a contestant on "Survivor". I had a pain in my left side down near my hip and scratched, and I looked down and bugs the size of lightning bugs were crawling out of a cut in my side. Two came out and I thought it was good, then I looked down and another was coming out. I probably was scratching at my actual side during this dream as I woke up after. 

Then last night I was in some type of situation where the world was ending. This was possibly inspired by a plot description I read for the movie _Don't Look Up_. I and a bunch of others gathered in my childhood home knowing that either the world was ending for sure or it was doing some kind of revolution of ending and then a restart or whatever. I was on the couch and we were waiting for it to be over, and I guess we had to say some nonsensical four-word phrase, repeated several times, that I recalled when I awoke but can no longer recall. It was something like "Misoz Rar Thurn Ros". Someone asked "Is that it? Do we have to say anything else?" and another person in a back room said "You can shut up" or something like that. Then I woke up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was staying in a motel and the door to the motel room was open with a trashcan in the door to keep it open. It was dark outside and it felt like a struggle for me to close it cause I was paranoid some stranger was going to come inside before I could even close it. I just remember sitting on the floor freaking out deciding whether I should run to the door and close it or not. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I tend to have mostly weird dreams these days. I don't know what the last one even was but I know it was unpleasant enough to where when I woke up, I forced myself to stay awake.


----------



## IcedOver

Holy mackerel, what did I ingest last night to cause the weird-*** dreams I had?! I wonder if Sarku Japan at the mall put something in their teriyaki chicken! I had a bunch of dreams that kind of melded together. In one I received some kind of small light grey-furred animal statue, or what I thought was a statue, only a couple inches tall. I don't know if it was a mouse or a small cat or some unknown animal. Anyway, I thought that it was fake or at least stuffed, but realized that it was actually alive and had had some treatment that glued its mouth and stuff shut. I was able to pry it open and it hopped off. Yikes! 

Then in another I was in what seemed to be a garage doing stuff that was related to talking to horror movie fans. I was working with a guy whom I haven't spoken to in years whom I went to school with but was never friends with. I was talking with a demanding client via phone and was very stressed out. I went outside and in the city beyond were giant monsters wreaking havoc. I was told that this was part of a new Guillermo del Toro movie, or something like that. Some other stuff happened that I don't recall.

Then I had one where Billie Eilish of all people (someone I am barely familiar with but spotted news stories about recently) was asking me to help her get drugs. She was at my parents' place, and wanted to shoot up using needles. I was conflicted about helping her, but did spot some needles plunged into some objects around. 

What the hell?!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know if it was the last dream I had but it's maybe the last one I remember. In fact, it's just a disjointed small portion of a dream that I guess was too weird to forget.

Since I have been shaving my head, I've noticed I have this smallish skin tag sort of thing on the very top of my head towards the back. I only describe it that way because that's how it feels. I've never actually seen it because of it's unseeable location. I have considered using my camera to get a good look at it but thinking about seeing it in 1080p gives me the willies.  

Anyway, for a moment in one of my recent dreams, my brain decided to show it to me in all of it's (imagined) hi-def splendor. For whatever reason, the image in my mind was clear as it could be and the dream lingered on it until I woke up and thought to myself "WTF did I just dream that?"


----------



## MCHB

Effexor XR gives me some pretty trippy dreams lol!


----------



## Blue Dino

From what I remembered, I was a getaway driver driving an opened top convertible racing to rescue some person fleeing from a heist or robbery or mission of some sort. It was late at night and this person was rappeling down from some giant aircraft carrier ship. And then things got interesting in the car between us while I was driving as the other person lean over to me and I 
* *




swipe left to snooze for another 10 minutes. And then I struggled to fall back asleep.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

LydeaCharlotteGirl said:


> Quite a while ago, I had the kind of dream which, many years ago, used to be rather common, perhaps even the norm. It's now extremely rare because my dreams/nightmares have gradually, for whatever reason, in general become a lot more complicated/incoherent, quite often darker, and occasionally very disturbing.
> 
> A once commonplace dream of mine used to be simply driving through a typical British suburb of Victorian houses out into a parched open countryside landscape of scrubby grass and trees, on a very hot summer day. Nothing much happened except hearing the loud noise of crickets or cicadas. This dream was similar, but set at a massive picnic. Presumably based on the (large) annual SA picnic which I have been to numerous times, but with far more people, perhaps about 100.
> 
> The location wasn't like the location of the actual picnic, but similar to the approach to it. With the same view down to the river (I think), but much higher up, and with no buildings nearby. We approached it mostly through an uphill tunnel (which doesn't really exist). There were all the people (presumably male and female) with backpacks, and one very prominent SAS member (who is not from the UK), featured. Then I guess we sat down at the top of the hill, with some food. After that, think I wandered off into a non-existent formal park in the opposite direction of the real park where the picnic spot is.
> 
> By contrast, another extremely horrid dream (mostly) involved trying to sleep in some very large room with more than one bed, a lot of furniture, and (I think), something that looked like a circular display cabinet which is in the travel centre at Waterloo station in London! Though for some reason, there was also an image of a small classroom full of kids (boys and girls) in school uniform, one or two had navy jumpers, but I think the rest were wearing the (IMO bland and ugly) pale green jumpers of my secondary school, with the boys in black trousers and girls in kilted skirts.
> 
> Maybe it was a hotel/hostel, but whatever, the room felt extremely creepy for some reason (can't remember all the details but think there was a banging noise outside the window). Two seemingly ghostly young kids, a very pale girl with straight black hair in a ponytail and a mixed-race boy whose skin and (curly hair) were both coffee-coloured came and sat down by a mirror on a table, before they stole all my sheets if not the other bedding.
> I followed them through a door which wasn't the main entrance to the room, and led up some stairs. Then I met a darker-skinned teenage boy and sharply ordered him to get my sheets back from the others, before I woke up.


Just for the record, there is actually a tunnel there, I discovered it on one of my last visits to the picnic. It goes from the riverside, up through a small grotto. Then through the terrace gardens, up towards the huge park where the picnic was held. Covid has most likely finished the picnic for good. It used to be really good, but latterly I got rather bored of it. It really needed a change of location to revive more interest, IMO, never got it.

My boarding school pretty often shows up in my dreams, in numerous twisted forms that can be very disturbing. Have mentioned in another thread that it could be an unsettling kind of place. This dream was clearly only about some totally different school, though, that happens too. It had a common room (?), at the end of a corridor, with kids (whether girls, boys or both, not sure) wearing some very dark blue or black uniform. I was in another room (dormitory?), arguing with the matron or other staff, about something to do with a mattress. The woman was quite small, with butterscotch-coloured hair I think, that might have been permed. I ended up shouting at her angrily as she left, have you never heard of child-centric education (or something like that)!? Strange.

Another notable school visit in a longer dream that was extremely odd overall (basically involved some great long foot trek (possibly my mother was partly present) in the county of Kent, England, to an airport which was never reached, but ended with a horse and carriage ride in another historical era), was to a really run-down old-fashioned day school with lots of abandoned dusty computers, audio equipment or something.
I was attending some kind of class (possibly related to a university, huh?) there, eventually was met outside the classroom and it ended.

Another one involved some kind of festival at a girls' boarding school one of the girls in my primary class went to (Along with me, she was the only one who went to boarding from that class. I've read a book about it's history out of interest, never been there. I don't usually care much about other unis than mine, but the history of schools always interests me somewhat).

Think I asked if the girls had heard of this girl and they hadn't (not surprising, given she was there in the 90s and this was clearly present day). The festival seemed to be happening on some kind of long strip of land (maybe partially indoors) in front of the school. There was a gate in the centre behind which the rest of the place, boarding houses and so on seemed to be, I was stopped from going through there. Don't think it looked anything like the real place. Was wondering how the hell I was going to get home (it's way out in the provinces, in England), thinking mother would be furious because of Covid.

Even stranger than that, was how I had a sinister one recently, which first involved a bus or coach (the latter as in a motor vehicle, not a person) inside some huge, flat empty concrete compound, surrounded by heavy barbed wire fencing, with snowy open countryside beyond. The bus seemed to go through a military checkpoint, not sure if there were other passengers. Then someone threw a grenade or something at a tall Victorian townhouse in a street, but fortunately someone inside got hold of it before it did any damage (a reference to the troubles in Northern Ireland?). It ended with some radio announcement inside the bus I think, about changes to uniforms in IIRC about 100 day and boarding schools in Melbourne, Australia! WTF?

Sometimes people from primary school show up in my dream, even my last class teacher last night. No idea if she still lives round here. Doubt it though, because I did occasionally run into people (at least before Covid), and never her. Nor did mother, ever. Not sure if any pupils I knew were in this dream. First I went past some kids who looked vaguely dangerous, but laughed and let me through. It then went through a park, and into some kind of building. The teacher was standing there, and there was a glimpse of another girl in a royal blue blazer. Then at the end, a group of probably primary-aged kids walking up a street, with one girl singing on cheerfully about a games room. Weird, but could be a reference to the section on another forum. Strangely, the primary school itself never ever seems to show up in my dreams.

Ages ago, there was one which began at a main railway station up North I've been to, decades ago (the train back to school went through there). Then it showed a couple of suburban electric trains from SE England, in the colours they used to be painted for many years. After that a London suburban pub I know from outside only I think, it was advertising some fruit drink outside. Then it came to some comprehensive school (presumably), which, very oddly for this country, didn't seem to have any uniforms. Maybe I only saw the 6th form, who often don't wear uniforms nowadays.

Perhaps it was also some kind of social welfare centre, because there were people queuing up outside a room who didn't neccessarily seem like schoolchildren. Then there was a white iPad lying on the ground, I was asked to give it back to a girl called Megan, so put it in a plastic carrier bag. I don't like iPads or iPhones, never owned one, don't know a Megan either.
Finally, I had a rather nice one a while ago, which can barely remember now. I think it just involved swimming in the calm warm sea near an island and the coast, perhaps wish I had more of those. There was no-one else there, which can be creepy, but in this one was peaceful really.


----------



## Tetragammon

Typical bad dreams about university again... I couldn't find my classes and realized that my schedule was completely messed up. Remembered a major project that was due soon but I hadn't even started. Missed an exam because I skipped too much class. Then I tried going back to my dorm but couldn't find it because the whole campus suddenly looked different. 

Stupid broken brain.


----------



## Tetragammon

Last night I had a really intense nightmare about experiencing a psychotic break. I was back in the old job I hated because I couldn't do anything else. But I went to work one day and found a stranger using my computer. I asked my boss who it was but he wouldn't even look at me, just brushed me off and told me to see his boss. So I went and found this other person who also acted very casual and uncaring, saying they hired the new person. I asked how I was supposed to work without a computer and she just shrugged, and I realized that they were trying to tell me I was fired without actually saying it. I went to find my mom to tell her that I got fired, but when we started talking I just sort of collapsed on the ground and my vision began tearing, like a glitched monitor, and I just kept repeating "I can't, I can't." Then I finally woke up.

My mental health must be worse than I thought if I'm sinking into irrational fear of psychosis again... At university the first time around I became obsessed with the worry that I was losing touch with reality. This can't be good...


----------



## coeur_brise

I think I was in love and had the butterflies. I like those kinds of dreams. It doesn't reflect real life exactly but still ... takes me back to a middle school crush kind of feel.


----------



## Tetragammon

Getting bad dreams all night every night again. This morning's would have been cool if it weren't so terrifying. I was out with my mom shopping or whatever. She wanted me to meet her someplace but I couldn't determine where because I had this crappy old flip-style phone with service that kept cutting out. I was driving around when I noticed this colossal pillar of black smoke rising to the northwest. It had to be like tens of miles wide. The sun went down but there was this crazy bright light like a million fires burning from inside the smoke, which lit up the whole valley. I noticed then that there were flashes around the pillar accompanied by distant sounds like gunfire, and thought there must be something inside that pillar of smoke that the military was fighting.

Scared for my life, I decided to drive home, but there were police and military checkpoints and blockades everywhere. But they let me through. When I finally got home and looked out a window, the light was coming from the south, meaning the thing had moved. I saw it then, a humanoid form with a horned skull, hundreds of feet tall and covered in flames with thick black smoke billowing out behind it as it moved straight towards our house. It was slow but its huge stride made it seem faster. I just knew that it was going to crush our house so I ran away from the window. Then I looked out the front door and saw this huge, burning foot land in the middle of our street, crumbling the asphalt, and I knew that the next step would come down right on our house. I ran even though I knew it was futile. The last thing I remember before waking with a start was wondering how painful it would be to die crushed under tons of rubble.


----------



## Blue Dino

Doing a hiking trip with a group of people up a mountain. The owner lady of a taqueria we use to go to a lot during school lunchtimes was amongst the group. I have no idea why my subconscious suddenly thought of her. It's very random. I woke up with a craving for salsa.


----------



## thomasjune

I don't remember much but I was in a airplane that I guess had crashed on the ocean because there was water pouring in and I was about to drown. I then noticed that my brother was next to me and we made eye contact, reached out and held each other's hand while we drifted away into the sea/river or wherever we were.


----------



## dearestjane

I dreamt I was out with the gang (what used to be_ the gang_...) and across from us, the Kardashians, along with Kanye and Scott, were dining. I was shocked to be amongst them and in awe, wondering how I could interject myself in their sphere. I've been watching too many episodes of the Kardashians, my new favorite family. Can you guys believe I used to be so _against_ them? 

My dreams these days are so active that sometimes I feel I am living parallel lives. Or maybe I go back in time in my dreams. everyone crops up in my dreams, so in that way, I am still connected with people who are long, long gone. In my dreams I also visit places I used to go to. My dreams are so active, I sometimes don't feel the need to actually go out and see these things, to experience it all again. For I've done it all a hundred times before, and thousands more in my dreams.


----------



## dearestjane

Tetragammon said:


> Typical bad dreams about university again... I couldn't find my classes and realized that my schedule was completely messed up. Remembered a major project that was due soon but I hadn't even started. Missed an exam because I skipped too much class. Then I tried going back to my dorm but couldn't find it because the whole campus suddenly looked different.
> 
> Stupid broken brain.


I have this dream too! Where I have to take some final exam for a class I had registered for apparently but never attended. And I had to pass the class...oh, the anxiety!!!!


----------



## IcedOver

I dreamed that I was in a zoo, but when I was walking through it, I didn't know it was a zoo. I was probably thinking it was another type of place like an amusement park. I came up a grassy knoll and down below a stone enclosure wall was a female lion. I called to her like a house cat, and she came up to where I was because the steepness and openness of the wall was such that she could just come right up. I got a little concerned but continued on my way. I was met behind me by a male lion who was strolling along. He came up behind me and I could feel him brushing on me. I was quite frightened but had to keep my composure and not run. That's about it; don't recall how it resolved.


----------



## copper

Dreamt of someone climbing a ladder a pulling a Hornet's nest off the side of the house having the Hornets flying out attacking everyone including myself. I remember hearing myself yelling while waking up because I was running away from all the hornets and they started to sting my back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had a dream last night but I can't remember it. I only know that it kinda sucked.


----------



## M0rbid

Bizarro scene with simpsons character.


----------



## Omni-slash

Eaten by a giant squirrel! And in the stomach of the giant squirrel, there was another squirrel waiting to eat me. And so on, like a set of matryoshka dolls.


----------



## coeur_brise

I was in small town California and the person I was with left their keys in the car and shrugged it off. I was like "why?!" But I guess it didnt matter to them. Then I found out that my dad was happily working in that small town and was confused further. I felt so far away from home in a way. Then as I left the dream as you sometimes do while half awake, i was like, "good luck dad, talk to you later".


----------



## alwaysrunning

I was in the street and there was a dog and a cat and suddenly the dog swallowed the cat in one go  I think this comes from people always posting on Nextdoor about their missing cat. In my dream when that happened to the cat I thought so that is where they all go; I didn't know dogs did that 🤣


----------



## Socialmisfits

I dreamt I was dying and then I woke up and was unhappy for the rest of the day.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It was an unusually clear dream really, a while ago. The location was obviously somewhere around Morecambe Bay in NW England, a tidal area that is always notoriously dangerous to cross without a trained guide, I was on the seabed at low tide. I have been through that region on the motorway on countless occasions years ago, as a child sometimes used to go to Southport or (probably also) Blackpool with my grandmother (my dad's mother, who died back in the 90s). But I don't remember ever going to Morecambe, which is slightly further north. It was calm and sunny, I was running alone across the sand, with patches of water everywhere. Very strange. Can only think that it was related to a boarding school up on the Cumbrian coast (further north again) that I always thought sounded very appealing, I don't know.


----------



## Blue Dino

Running a long distance race in the middle of a city, and I am dead last, because I chose to not withdraw and still run it despite being sick. The course for me is empty of crowds because they all have long left by the time I got to each point. By the time I reached the finish line, everyone has left. Staff is gone aside from cleaning crews that looked at me strange. So I didn't even get to get my participation medal. 
I opened my eyes to suddenly staring at my RGB orange lamp to realize I've fallen asleep without turning off my lamp. And it was only 4am. Turned it off, back to sleep.


----------



## probably offline

Omni-slash said:


> Eaten by a giant squirrel! And in the stomach of the giant squirrel, there was another squirrel waiting to eat me. And so on, like a set of matryoshka dolls.


That's my fetish.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Running a long distance race in the middle of a city, and I am dead last, because I chose to not withdraw and still run it despite being sick. The course for me is empty of crowds because they all have long left by the time I got to each point. By the time I reached the finish line, everyone has left. Staff is gone aside from cleaning crews that looked at me strange. So I didn't even get to get my participation medal.
> I opened my eyes to suddenly staring at my RGB orange lamp to realize I've fallen asleep without turning off my lamp. And it was only 4am. Turned it off, back to sleep.


 I always turn mine blue when I go to bed..


----------



## Omni-slash

probably offline said:


> That's my fetish.


I envy you.


----------



## m4m8

I don't usually remember my dreams.

But tonight I dreamt I had a baby boy. I had a hard time picking out a name for him. And I woke myself up laughing about the fact that I could only think of old-fashioned names.


----------



## probably offline

Omni-slash said:


> I envy you.


Don't. It's hard to find a squirrel these days who agrees to eat me and five other squirrels ;(


----------



## alwaysrunning

In the dream I am shouting at an ex who has been giving his cat Weetabix to save money. 😆


----------



## Tetragammon

More bad dreams again... And even the good dreams are horrible. Like dreaming that my dad miraculously survived his cancer and was enjoying his retirement with my mom and I. Then I wake up and it's like nope, dad's still dead. I hate my brain.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw a huge alien spaceship in the sky. 😐 It looked like it was miles and miles long cause from the sky, it looked so huge that it looked the size of like 4 football fields. Lol It had lights flickering on it and I was recording it. Then, it came down to where I was standing and stopped to let me inside of the UFO. Lol The alien was dressed in a black cloak and I don't really remember much of what it looked like cause it only showed the alien in my dream for like 2 seconds. But I got in the spaceship and went along for a ride. 😆

If this dream happened just because of the post I made about feeling like an alien then thats random as hell. The last dream I had with aliens in it was like 5 years ago where the aliens were attacking people and killing them and I was right in the middle of it but survived. 🤣 What a mess that dream was. But a mildly interesting one.


----------



## M0rbid

a wet dream


----------



## mt moyt

i usually only remember my dreams when i snooze my alarm. today i dreamt i was sitting at a food court and did not realise i must have appeared to be staring at someone. because when i focused, they were looking at me and tilting their head in a nod up. like an aggressive whats up. they got out of their chair and starting advancing toward me and i squared up lol. we didnt throw any punches but then i checked my phone the next day and he had messaged me a whole bunch of random things like what he was doing, pictures, etc. it was casual and almost friendly. but he also asked me if i wanted to fight again and i asked him where. he sent a map with a circle drawn on it ... it was in a relatively isolated area but next to a (not popular) hospital. i was deciding whether or not to accept when i woke up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillbugger

I've yet to experience someone close to me dying... then I had this dream. Of course, I felt a certain way after I woke up.

Luckily, I had another dream after I went back to sleep to "cheer me" up. This time about a spider. It was a bizarre spider. It was large, brown and black, fuzzy, and had a huge abdomen. It was crawling on the wall. I didn't want to let the monstrous spider roam around freely in the home, so I went out to find something to kill it with, but when I returned it had disappeared. Joy... now it was hidden somewhere, likely waiting to reappear when I am most vulnerable. ☹


----------



## alwaysrunning

A childhood friend regularly pops up on my Facebook as people you may know. In this dream she invited me to hang with her and her mates. They are all eating sweets. This is something I don't do, I gave up sugar years ago. In the dream I felt pressure to be like them, to eat them and conform. Getting older now and I would rather be alone than be someone I am not.


----------



## IcedOver

I dreamed that I was asked to be the best man for the wedding of one of the higher-up managers at my company. The problem is that in reality I believe the guy is already married, and I don't like him and I think he doesn't like me either. We've spoken maybe 20 sentences to each other personally outside of email. Even though his brother and mom also work at the company, in the dream it was relayed to me that I was chosen to be his best man (he didn't ask me). Of course I knew I'd have to make some speech. People from the company (except for the guy in question) were sitting around and I had to say to a few people that I didn't really want to be best man, including to his brother. The brother (with whom I also have an awkward relationship) seemed to understand and said he'd look into it.


----------



## m4m8

I think I saw the love of my life. I've never felt as loved as I did in my dream, such a powerful feeling. I only wish such things would happen in real life instead of movies and books.


----------



## M0rbid

that i was future trunks...


----------



## coeur_brise

I had three separate dreams. One was this dream about a baby that was bringing in new life and energy into my old house. I dont know what it was about this baby but everyone in that house, including dream strangers was so enamored with the baby. It was my cousin's baby, except not her real one that she has in real life. I honestly wondered why she took her home to my old house but I guess she just did. Maybe it was more symbolic than i think.. new baby energy.

The other dream that I had involved my coworkers and I had just learned that they couldnt eat meat or dairy on fridays and I had just gone grocery shopping. One of them walked up to my desk and asked if I had anything to share that wasn't meat or dairy, then I got all excited and offered them whole wheat bread.. to which they responded that they already had bread. I felt silly. Then i saw on the stove that just appeared that they were cooking onions and i thought, "oh right.. I bet that's better than just plain old bread". Weird.

The last dream was super convoluted so I wont go into details but it involved my dad. At some point, because he usually has a hangup about death, I convinced him to keep this urn full of someone's ashes instead of destroying it as he was tempted to do. I felt like I had saved something or done something helpful and good instead whatever destructiveness he tends to operate on.


----------



## IcedOver

I had two. I was at some type of college. I don't know what I was looking for. I went in one entrance and a guy who seemed to be sweaty or nervous met me, just some random guy in the hallway. He asked if I had any phobias. I said I didn't even though I do. He said that such-and-such a professor was giving a class or support group on the topic. Some other guys were milling about, and it seemed like it was a waiting area. One guy said to the others present "Do you all have your bowties filled out?" I guess what they were going to demanded bowties. I sat down in the waiting area right across from a guy who looked like either the actor Michael Smiley or Armin Shimmerman. He was tying his bowtie. I was looking at him, but he was looking away from me as he did it. He failed once, then got it tied and looked at me and smiled, knowing I was looking at how to do it. I got up and left.

I was at an Arby's and had a meal in the dining room. However, after I was still hungry and was going to get some fries. I left my tray because I was going to be back, but the guy across from me immediately got up and was going to throw it away. I told him to hold up because I would be back. I went to the counter, but it was very busy. I asked for a small fry and was embarrassed that I was ordering so little even though I had previously ordered several items. The clerk didn't hear me totally, and I had to repeat myself and mumbled something about "medium". She repeated my order and said that it included a medium drink which I didn't want. Rather than fight it, I said okay. She gave me the receipt, and it was for over $10. I exclaimed "Wow, that's a lot for a drink!" She gave me a glass which was a regular glass tumbler, and not even medium size. Then somehow I was holding a bowl of oatmeal (even though I've never eaten oatmeal to my recollection). I was waiting for my fries. I ate some of the oatmeal. The place was very busy as I waited for my fries. Then I woke up. So I never got my fries.


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a strange dream that I saw my grandparents, who passed away years ago, and that my grandpa offered me a flight ticket to accompany them for a week in Egypt and then Paris. When I saw the map of there the flight would be, it was in the middle of Africa. It felt dizzying to be offered this because while it had the potential to be fun, in my mind I was just stressed out at having to do yet another family thing
But I said yes anyway.


----------



## floyd the barber

I don't dream


----------



## IcedOver

In my old apartment I had a next door neighbor who was an attractive woman in her early 30s. I only spoke to her a couple times, and I have guilt that I was never a better neighbor to her and to the other people who were above and beside me over the years. That seeped into a couple dreams over the years that these people were not only neighbors but they were roommates in the same apartment whom I rarely or never talked to. Last night I had another. We were actually sleeping in the same room, and a third roommate, some guy, was in a third bed. I was watching TV on a set that was mounted on the wall as I was laying in bed. The woman asked me to turn it off so she could get to sleep. Without saying anything, I turned it off. But music was still playing which the guy had put on. He got up and went to the bathroom, and I turned that off and went to bed. So that was the dream pretty much - two roommates with whom I didn't communicate.


----------



## crystaltears

my phone got re-formatted and I lost all the songs in my Shazam app 😳


----------



## coeur_brise

I had the recurring dream that I was back in high school but forgot which class I was in and that I was late for class. This dream always involves me feeling way too old for high school, as if I were repeating a grade over and over again. 
Then, suddenly I had the opportunity to be in an acting role and to do a scene and I successfully did it but somehow Ozzy Osbourne was involved with the movie and the set was part of this convoluted hotel/place with many rooms, then the police busted the place for either drugs or involvement in the film. Except not arresting me because I hid somewhere low. I could sense a group of people being relieved that I, one of the young actors, wasn't busted. As if they were viewing me from afar somehow. 

Then I remember wandering the halls of said place in the aftermath, going into this thrift/antique shop/diner and bravely asking the woman what she recommended. She said, "would you like banana cream pie?" To which I agreed, then she proceeded to give me the smallest slice of pie on top of, for some reason, a bed of rice. It was like, two bites that piece of pie. Anyway, I went to go pay for it but they thought I didn't buy anything because the pie slice was so small. I was offended it wasn't more. Gosh, it was a long dream. Then I accidentally stole an antique vial of jasmine perfume. But I returned it.


----------



## IcedOver

coeur_brise said:


> I had the recurring dream that I was back in high school but forgot which class I was in and that I was late for class.


This is also a dream I have, but it's college. In the dream I've skipped so many classes that I've forgotten I'm even enrolled in the courses.


----------



## coeur_brise

IcedOver said:


> This is also a dream I have, but it's college. In the dream I've skipped so many classes that I've forgotten I'm even enrolled in the courses.


The predominant feeling I get is that I'm way too old to be there. And yea, it's like my memory wants to know which class but there's always something like a math class that I'm missing..


----------



## Tetragammon

I had a crazy dream last night where I had definitive, scientific proof of imminent, global societal collapse. I went to the White House to present my findings to anyone who would listen... But nobody cared. The "president," who I believe was Donald Trump in the dream, told me point blank that "god" would never let that happen, and I recall laughing hysterically at his refusal to believe concrete facts. 

I should really stop reading stuff online, like a study aided by a supercomputer in the 70's which predicted global societal collapse by 2050 -- a study which was recently revisited, where scientists confirmed that we're well on-track for two of the "bad" scenarios. I wonder if I'm the only one who stays up nights worrying about this stuff...


----------



## Fever Dream

Really weird stuff. Although all I can remember is that toward the end the dream the grim reaper was summoned because some was dieing. And basically he looked like the Pillsbury Doughboy, but with creepy red eyes and no hat. He ate the dieing guys soul.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a dream this morning that I had white stuff all over my face. Like some kind of skin condition like eczema or something. It was white and flaky. 🤷‍♀️ I just remember in the dream that I thought I had eczema or something but that's red...Oookay, my brain can come up with something more exciting like a continuation of the evil Pillsbury Doughboy. 😄


----------



## mt moyt

i was at a concert at night, and it too cold to go home on my bike. so i went home first thinking i would get a jacket and then ride my bike home. it was in a warehouse sort of area and most of the road was along a large artificial canal. i had a warm shower and started debating if i could just leave my bike there. then i got worried the concert would end. i called them and i heard the announcer in the background saying please make your way to the exits. i tried to call another number to tell them i wanted to come and take my bike, but it wasnt picking up.


----------



## Orb

Fresh from watching a movie about future disaster predictions, I had a dream that something bad was going to happen at around 1030am today. It was just about to occur, then I woke up.

Update: Of course, I had to check - and around 1030am HST today the Laguna Woods shooting occurred


----------



## IcedOver

Had a creepy one that's already starting to disintegrate. Some alien spacecraft had landed and had sort of screwed itself into the ground, such that the upper part was small but it extended downward. I went in myself and looked at it. It was an all black interior. No aliens were around; I thought they might have been killed in the impact. I flipped some switch. Later, when more people were around, I went back in and went down some of the steps which I think were like a spiral staircase. I spotted the shadows of humanoid beings moving around on a lower level, but didn't get a look at the aliens themselves.


----------



## either/or

I had this dream where this horse pulling a cart and a dog that was it's friend I think ran onto a busy highway and I was yelling at them to get off the highway. But the horse wasn't a horse it was this lion-dog hybrid thing but it was as tall as a horse. And I classified it as a horse in my mind in the dream. Then when all the cars were about to hit them I looked away but then looked back and instead of cars there were all these dudes on bikes like the Tour de France and they all crashed into each other and caused this bloody mess on the highway. The horse-dog-lion thing and the dog were okay so I was stoked about that. Didn't care about the Tour de France guys.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some guys knocked at the door & tried to rob me, I defended & stabbed a couple of them…pleasant as you like


----------



## either/or

coeur_brise said:


> I had the recurring dream that I was back in high school but forgot which class I was in and that I was late for class. This dream always involves me feeling way too old for high school, as if I were repeating a grade over and over again.
> Then, suddenly I had the opportunity to be in an acting role and to do a scene and I successfully did it but somehow Ozzy Osbourne was involved with the movie and the set was part of this convoluted hotel/place with many rooms, then the police busted the place for either drugs or involvement in the film. Except not arresting me because I hid somewhere low. I could sense a group of people being relieved that I, one of the young actors, wasn't busted. As if they were viewing me from afar somehow.
> 
> Then I remember wandering the halls of said place in the aftermath, going into this thrift/antique shop/diner and bravely asking the woman what she recommended. She said, "would you like banana cream pie?" To which I agreed, then she proceeded to give me the smallest slice of pie on top of, for some reason, a bed of rice. It was like, two bites that piece of pie. Anyway, I went to go pay for it but they thought I didn't buy anything because the pie slice was so small. I was offended it wasn't more. Gosh, it was a long dream. Then I accidentally stole an antique vial of jasmine perfume. But I returned it.





IcedOver said:


> This is also a dream I have, but it's college. In the dream I've skipped so many classes that I've forgotten I'm even enrolled in the courses.


I have one like this all the time too. Both college and HS. I have friends that do too. 

It's always a weird situation where my high school somehow unearths the fact that I missed like 1 class credit or something and therefore they tell my college who strips me of my degree and then informs my employer who then suspends me because I don't have a degree now and therefore I am ostensibly not qualified anymore. In order to resolve the issue I end up going back to HS or college to get that one last credit I need lol. I often have a very difficult time finding the classroom or navigating the school. It's all very Billy Madison.

It's weird that so many people have the same recurring dream. Must speak to some kind of subconscious insecurity or something.


----------



## either/or

Canadian Brotha said:


> Some guys knocked at the door & tried to rob me, I defended & stabbed a couple of them…pleasant as you like


I never die in my dreams. Despite having no self-defense skills whatsoever irl, in my dreams I never get killed and can take on anyone. 

Me having a fighting dream (also exactly how I fight irl):


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some guys knocked at the door & tried to rob me, I defended & stabbed a couple of them…pleasant as you like


----------



## coeur_brise

I strangely had a dream about an ex. He said "I'm more comfortable with the idea of you now" but he disappeared in the dream. It was both a reconnection in a ways and yet a sudden departure. I felt loss all over again. 

Other things in the dream: going out to the mall and getting food. Then coming home to a fridge full of food. Seeing my cousins. Thrm congratulating me for some reason. Seeing my mom and dad and fish frying on the stove. Trying to eat the fish but it was full of bones.


----------



## Blue Dino

Someone must be looking for ideas to post in this thread.


----------



## pillbugger

Recently, I've been having heartbeat-elevating dreams of scaly creatures for some reason. Or maybe I'm barely realizing that I've had them for a while? Three that I can recall:
1. As I was exploring and walking deeper into a large cave, I spotted something extremely unsettling... a komodo dragon-like creature clinging motionlessly up on the cave wall. I could have easily missed it in the dimly lit underground environment and end up being pounced on.

2. I was an employee at some huge corporate office building. Not only do employees worked there, they also lived there. Some had pets, like me who had taken my cat to live with me. There was a space dedicated to plants in the building and in it, was someone's large pet python slithering amok. It had escaped. I had taken my cat to this garden so it could walk around, and at the sight of the serpent, I hastily picked up my cat and got her out of there. I distinctly remember waking up with both of my hands over my chest.

3. And the most recent one involved an even larger python. Probably a titanoboa, the big snakes from ancient times. I can't exactly remember what the dream was about though. 🥶


----------



## IcedOver

I was in some type of castle setting. I don't know what my function was, but I was competing in some type of trivia contest, and Anthony Hopkins was asking the questions. Instead of just being in one spot, though, he kept traveling around causing me and any other contestants to follow after him. He'd give out questions. I think I wasn't getting many right but was guessing, even though I usually do well at trivia. The only question I'm recalling being asked was the fool's name in "Titus Andronicus". I had read the play in high school but don't know if the play had a fool or what his name was. However, in the dream I thought it was a valid question and it was on the tip of my tongue. I guessed "Bill" but don't know if I got a yay or nay on that. I pointed out to Hopkins that he was in the film version of that play, though.


----------



## pillbugger

Yes! We're finally moving! Fresh new setting, fresh new start. Anything is better than this hellhole. But we have to pack up fast because- ...Oh, it was just a dream. 😞


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I had a dream Lucas from Stranger Things died in real life. I didn't even watch that much Stranger Things. Wtf? 💀 Besides, that's a lame, messed up and unproductive dream. Lol Damn. 😒 Sometimes, my dreams can be the most mundane thing ever and then it just ends. Thats when you really know for sure your brain is just scrambling for things you thought about or watched and just slapping it together and calling it a dream. Except it randomly adds a real life death to the dream, then says bam! Time to wake up. 😂


----------



## Tetragammon

I had a weird anxiety dream last night about being stuck in a huge airport that was absolutely packed with people. I had to catch a flight but I was late, and unfortunately I was wearing all of this metal stuff that I had to take off to get through the metal detector, but I kept bumping into all these random people and dropping my stuff, so the people behind me started complaining. I think I was supposed to be with a group from school or something but I couldn't find them anywhere and I just knew I was going to miss my flight and be stuck in this terribly crowded airport for hours if not days... Ugh. Sometimes I really miss traveling, but other times I absolutely don't miss it.


----------



## Humesday

I had a dream about someone infected with some bacteria or something. His head fell off, and I was hoping it wouldn't be infected as well, but a bunch of gross liquid poured onto it. It then sprouted tentacles and started killing people. Very Resident Evil-like.


----------



## pillbugger

If only I can rewind time like in my dreams. In this dream, a poor man was crushed to death between two runaway trains. I did not like that, so I rewinded time for him. On the second try, he jumped out of the way just in time and forcefully got pushed by the blast. He landed heavily and laughed hysterically splattered on the floor alongside an amazed onlooker.


----------



## IcedOver

Just had a really long, involved, multi-part dream. I was going to a movie theater that I hadn't been to before. I noticed a cute woman who was an employee; she looked like someone from a commercial. I guess we must have talked and she waited on me or something. One of my co-workers also was a regular at this theater and knew I was going. At one point I sat down for the movie and she came in and sat down next to me and leaned on me. I could feel her weight as she leaned against me, and it felt nice. She said something like "Did [co-worker] tell you about me?" I said "What about?", and she said "That I was trying to take you out?" I was flattered, but wasn't really interested because in real life I don't go in for conventional dating, or let's say I've never done it at least. Still, I was flattered by the attention, and was attracted that she was interested. I was non-committal. At some point either in that visit or another, I fell to the ground and she leaned down from a seat and kissed me (not sure why my subconscious chose this because I hate the idea of kissing). At any rate, I came back a few more times and never intentionally met with this girl, but she and her co-workers kept gossiping about me coming in and our "relationship" even though I hadn't been out with the girl. 

The weird part is that, at some point, we discovered that we were both . . . werewolves. Don't remember how that came out, but we must have transformed in front of each other. The co-workers knew I was a werewolf as well, and she told them that I had beat her in terms of the time it took to be fully transformed. Then at another point I was meeting this girl's father. He was very masculine and stern. He and she mentioned some trip they needed me to take on their behalf, to hunt down some type of treasure or something using old sheets of wrapping paper with codes on them. 

Then things shifted again to me and this girl and her co-workers at the theater hanging out in a room connected to or below the theater at night. Someone got a voice emergency alert on their phone that said "Leave building [long string of numbers] at [address] instantly; you are in immediate danger" or something like that. We realized that was the building we were currently in. Even though other people than us were still in the place, we sprinted out the door and across the way, and the whole building blew up. We tried to regroup and figure out what happened and why and just strolled around. That was it.


----------



## floyd the barber

Last one I had; Extremely rare for me. My ex of 7 years called me, I don't really recall what she was saying but it was very rude. I could hear the "I wasted 7 years of your life" while she was laughing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was in Ukraine…the war was going on & I was in a high rise by the coast with a family, some kids & their parents…for an unexplained reason this huge wave of ocean hit the building & we were tumbling all kinds a crazy…don’t know how we survived but we did & ended up trekking a long way, they couldn’t understand me nor I them but we became this sort of unit & I was carrying one of the kids on my back…eventually we were trying to hide out in some rubble & discovered a path that took us to a foreign volunteer fighter who pointed us to a rescue/command centre also on the coast…initially it seemed like a relief but then I came into this space that was walled by a clear glass or plastic paneling that had huge waves crashing against it & even though people kept telling me it was ok & that’s why they’d setup all kinds of communication tech in front of it I was having panic attacks from the PTSD of the tumbling high rise I’d been in…then out of the blue my brother appeared & said to come with him to meet someone, I saw the back of the person’s head & woke up…

Also, I dreamt someone had replaced my quality cymbals with the beginner ones I bought my drums with, I freaked out thinking the house must’ve been broken into & then woke up


----------



## IcedOver

I had a dream that I used my spare keys that I still have and went back to my old apartment and stayed over while the person in it was out. I could hear the person next door, so I knew I was in an apartment. However, even though in my mind I was in my apartment, I was actually in my parents' house which is where I was before that apartment, over 23 years ago. I was trying to leave the apartment before the current person got back, and I turned a corner, and my mom was coming in. I exclaimed and backed away. I don't recall what happened next.


----------



## IcedOver

I mentioned to my brother yesterday that I took this rental house primarily so I wouldn't have neighbors like in an apartment. So of course my subconscious served up to me last night a dream where I had no privacy at all. In my mind I was in a house in the same area I'm currently in, and I was also going to school (which I haven't done in 24 years). A neighbor who had a room right next to mine, but where he had to go through mine to get to his, came through often, but we ignored each other. Then finally I introduced myself, and we talked about the area being dangerous. He had his desk set-up right around the corner from my bed. I also had a bed that was a few feet from mine, and a new guy came in and was briefly introduced to the area by the landlord, who said he could use the top drawer. So it must have been more like a bunking room. He sat down, didn't even look at me, and started beat boxing. Then to top it off, one of my professors came in and wanted to talk to me, and as I was talking to the first guy at the time, I told her just a minute. She went up a stairway and down a hallway, and several minutes later came back and said "What did I still have to do?", so I motioned her over. She was upset that I didn't show up again for her class, and wondered if this was going to be a problem, if I still wanted to be in the class. In "fake dream memory", I knew that I had just forgotten, that I had something else going on. I told her that somebody had called me and needed me to leave. She pried on that, and I didn't have an answer, so I just looked at something else and the scene with her faded away. That was pretty much it.


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a dream that I had a massive craving for chocolate. But before that, I was on some sort of pier that was very low to the ground and I could lie down on the pier and, at the same time, dip my feet into the water. I lied there swishing my feet up and down for a good while feeling this peaceful feeling. Then later in the dream, I saw I was wearing white capris and that the ocean water left brown stains on them. I was not too pleased but had to get up and go anyway.

I found myself at home but there was a lot of people and business all around. My roommate had been eating chocolate and that's when my craving for chocolate began. I was with two other people and I wanted to show them where the chocolate was too. But it wasn't any kind of chocolate I was craving, it had to be either Hershey's or a Mr. Goodbar, the craving was that strong. I knew my roommate had a stash of chocolate bars somewhere in his room so me and two other people sneaked into his room to investigate. Only to find out that it was all eaten up. However, there was chocolate that his family had given him in the living room.

In the living room there was this set up almost like chocolate Christmas tree and a chocolate display. I saw packs and packs of powdered hot chocolate. Nope, had to pass on that. I saw cheap dollar store chocolate. Had to pass on that too. Then I saw chocolate bunnies and easter eggs. I thought for a moment but decided it wasn't enough to fulfill me, I had to have a mr. Goodbar. Finally I saw it, but not without feeling guilty over having left my best friend out of this chocolate hunt. She was in another room so I thought I'd give her some candy but she ended up guilting me about leaving her out and I woke up from the dream with a sense of guilt along with craving for chocolate. Now that I'm up, I no longer have any craving of any sort. Weird.


----------



## CaptainRoommate

I had a dream I showed my boss the Soho cover of "Birds Fly." Most likely because I listened to it before I went to sleep. Still weird.


----------



## pillbugger

I was a prisoner in an open cell in the top floor of some old, abandoned, stony castle. From the precarious hole that was the window, I had a view of the sea and saw a bunch of breaching humpback whales. They were small. Baby whales? It seemed like the castle was located on some craggy coast. Whenever I had to go take a leak, it was a must that I go to a designated dungeon on the bottom floor. Navigating the crumbly building and its many hallways and exteriors was a challenge every time. Lots of twists and turns, broken steps and hazardous ropes to climb up and down.

Who was my enforcer? An older, moody woman with long, dark hair who had the ability to morph into a cat and a bat at will. She was supposed to be a vampire. Her mouth was enveloped in bright red lipstick, and her eyebrows were drawn, angry-ish ones. On the opposite side from the sea, there was green, grassy, flat land, making it easy to escape the deteriorating place, but for some reason, I didn't... likely because I found her attractive (I'm a sucker for those types of eyebrows, real or drawn, what can I say ). The woman would come up and check up on me on occasion. Sometimes, she would take me outside the castle and into a nearby-ish town in her car, which she always parked in front of the castle. She would very easily get disgruntled with me when I took too long to meet her in the car. Dang it woman, you can transform into two agile animals to navigate the castle easily, give me a break. I on the other hand just have my normal human legs and arms. I of course, woke up right as her moodiness got the best of her and things were escalating back in my designated cellar... it turns out that she... blood was not-

I need help.


----------



## Tetragammon

I had a really strange dream the other night where I was on a small passenger jet flying back home from somewhere. But once we reached Salt Lake City, instead of landing at the airport like you'd expect, the pilot veered off, headed for the interstate and began flying super low over the traffic, as in a few _feet_ over the tops of the trucks and cars. Then we were flying over the main road that leads back to my neighborhood. At one point he landed the plane _on the road_ just to wait at a red light before taking off again. Then we were flying very low over my neighborhood and I pointed out my house, as if the pilot could just land there and drop me off... 

I think it was an anxiety dream because I eventually woke up. I recall feeling worried that we were going to hit something, like a truck or a building. And I think I was supposed to be in "training" or something, like the pilot expected me to just take over at any second. It was a very weird dream for me; usually my anxiety dreams are a lot more realistic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was being hunted for unknown reasons, but I wasn’t the only one. I ended up with a group that had formed to escape the hunt & they has setup a viable escape plan but we were nearly caught & separated into smaller disparate groups. I ended up alone, almost got caught again & then by fluke or the gods found a rendezvous point of the remaining escapees & we traveled along an improvised rope down a mountainside to escape…it kept going but I can’t recall more than that


----------



## Orb

So, I was thinking about re-watching Lost In Translation, during re-watching Groundhog Day yesterday evening. 

Subsequently, I dreamt about being in Japan, meeting and developing a relationship with a local woman, touring around Japan. It was wonderful!


----------



## User Not Found

I usually dream of weird places, beautiful landscapes and adventures. I love my dreams but they also make me depressed because I'll never live in these worlds. Instead, I have to deal with this ****ty, dystopian reality I'm surrounded with.
Last time I dreamed about abandoned places surrounded by nature. Trees, sunlight, birds chirping. And no humans in sight. It was beautiful. I wish I could stay there forever.


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a dream that I was gifted "mint chocolate tea" which is weird because in reality that would make it more like mint hot chocolate instead of tea.


----------



## IcedOver

I was very wishy-washy about renting this house back in February, and when I did, I suspected that I might not be in it long for financial and OCD reasons, and that hypothetically I might turn up back in my former apartment if it were available. That's what happened in the dream. In my mind I was back in my old place, next to neighbors again which is the main reason I moved out. The carpeting was different, was a gaudy red/black/white patterned thing that was similar to the carpet in the house I grew up in and which I looked at in a photo recently for the first time in decades. In the dream I went upstairs in this apartment, but it doesn't have any upstairs. Yet in my mind I knew it was my old apartment, and I woke up with the feeling that I had gone back to it and had to circle back mentally to the fact that I was still in this house.


----------



## Tetragammon

I had a very pleasant and _vivid_ adult dream this morning; it felt so real. Of course I was disappointed when I woke up... But even that only dimmed the glow a little. I've been thinking about it all day.

I really wish I could have good dreams like that one more often.


----------



## Crisigv

I just remembered a sad/distressing dream I had last night. A guy (an actor that I recognized, but forget his name) was doing emergency work on some big engine or something. He was inside of it (some chamber/space) and was being walked through solutions on the phone. Everything he tried wasn't working, and each time the space filled up with black oil. It kept going on, and he was becoming more and more sad as nothing was working, until the last time had the oil pouring in non stop. He looked so scared because he was going to drown, but I woke up before he died. I cried. I wish I forgot about it.


----------



## Tetragammon

This morning I had a nightmare where I had to find a group for a university class to write a long paper. Each group was supposed to have 8 people, though I guess there were hundreds in the class. For some reason the groups were all spread out in different houses in my neighborhood, so first I had to figure out where the groups were located so I could ask to join. But after hours of wandering around asking all these people if I could join, they all said their groups were full.

I went to the professor and told him that all the groups were full but he just brushed me off, like he didn't care. I pressed him, pointing out that with his group sizes and the number of people enrolled in the class, there would be one "extra" student and apparently I was it. But he didn't believe me, even though it was a simple calculation, and told me to keep looking. He struck me as one of those "tough love" types (which I hate), and thought he was 'helping me' by forcing me to figure out the problem on my own, as if there were any other solution to a very simple division problem with a remainder of one; and he forbade any groups from having a ninth person. Idiot...

Then I was in another house where several groups were already working and asked if I could join any, and this guy started making fun of me, pointing out that it was my fault if I couldn't find a group because everyone had grouped with their friends, so I must have no friends. I rounded on him and told him damn straight I had no friends and didn't want any; this was supposed to be school, not a damn popularity contest or social club. But everyone just laughed at me. And I realized that I would just have to do the work of 8 people by myself, just because the world doesn't care about introverts.

I hate waking up angry and frustrated.


----------



## Skeletra

I dont remember much.
I remember renting a small cabin on the mountains and as I was getting ready for bed my boyfriend says “I’m going to go help [friend] with something” and he drove off.
The layout of this cabin was super weird. I could lie in bed and look outside where the parking area was.
So I lay there trying to sleep, but tossing and turning for hours. Then my car comes back, but something is off with the driving. I’m trying to figure out if my boyfriend and his friend are driving like that on purpose, and i notice there are only strangers in the car, 4 of them, and they are loud and obnoxious and are doing those car things like making circles in the ground and keeping the engine running and just making noice with it.
Scared I sneak out and I’m trying to crawl, but I see one of the strangers looking me right in the face, so I pretend to pick up a pen that I had dropped and go “Why are you in my car?”. None of them respond, and I ask again, and they just laugh. I walk closer and ask again in an angry tone, and the driver just flips me off.. and then my co-worker friend shows up and hands me a harpoon and I shoot the driver in the neck. I get scared and then I just woke up.
Wtf?! None of this makes sense.


----------



## Blue Dino

From the dreams I do remember, I do notice that most of them involved reconnecting to people from the past I've long no longer talk to, or going back in time to relive and redo certain past phases in life.


----------



## IcedOver

I recently watched the trailer for the new Black Panther movie. I believe that it is not known yet who will be the new Black Panther. In my dream, I read news that Jim Gaffigan had been cast as the new Black Panther. Seemed legitimate, and probably appropriate given the amount of "race swapping" going on in comic book movies; it should go both ways.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I get so many dreams (most are nightmares, really) where my boarding school appears in numerous often extremely twisted/weird/disturbing forms, think I've mentioned that before. But I don't think this dream was related to that. It may have been me imagining the interior layout of another closed boarding school called Bedgebury (in SE England), a girls-only one (unlike mine, which introduced girls), that I've been reading about on Facebook. It was located in a huge house that fell into total disrepair after closure, on an estate, the house was supposed to have paranormal activity. There are some good Youtube videos of people exploring it, even an escape game I think (Google Lillesden escape game).

Anyway, this seemed to be quite a large school library, nothing like the (small and frankly unpleasant, with the only natural light through a transparent ceiling) library at my school. It seemed to be located right at the lefthand edge (from the front), on the top floor, of a very large house. It had white painted walls, lots of book stacks with aisles betwen them, I think. There was some kind of notice, with large black computer-printed letters on a piece of A4 paper, stuck to the end of one of the stacks.

It all seemed to be in use though no lights on I don't think (suppose it was light outside), not derelict or run-down. But all eerily silent and deserted, no people appeared at all. To the right, at the end of the book stacks, was a lavatory with the door wide open. I just had the sense there was something extremely creepy/evil in and around the lavatory, so wanted to get away from there. Quite weird, I do get so many spooky dreams in whatever form.


----------



## Tetragammon

I had a really vivid nightmare where our state was hit by a huge meteor shower, but they didn't burn up in the atmosphere as they should have. I was talking with someone, my dad I think, when I noticed a bright streak out a window behind him. As I moved to the window I heard and felt a massive crash, and when I looked out I saw streaks of brilliant orange all over the sky, and huge explosions of debris everywhere. I raced upstairs to warn my mom and a tiny one burst through the window above the front door and bounced off the railing next to the master bedroom; I remember looking at it in shock as it came to rest on the tile below, smoking like it was really hot. 

As I talked with my mom, our entire house shook violently with a deafening roar, so I raced downstairs and peeked out the front door only to find that our next-door neighbor's house was completely gone -- only a big crater remained. I was so afraid that one would hit our house too, so I ran outside, worried that neither of my parents could actually run. I figured that out in the open, at least I could see the meteorites coming. But then more of the tiny ones hit and I was somehow managing to dodge around them until I realized that at least our house would shield me from those -- I felt so stupid for running outside. 

I somehow managed to get like a bird's eye view of the whole Utah Valley then, where I saw meteors crashing in huge plumes of debris everywhere, destroying whatever they landed on and leaving only smoking craters. I remember feeling oddly satisfied, like I knew I was going to die but at least the meteors would basically destroy this crappy state along with me. Finally I saw a really large one in the sky coming straight towards me and knew I couldn't run far enough away in time... And I woke with a gasp.


----------



## Fever Dream

One about a small kitten that kept getting itself into trouble. I was constantly trying to pick it up and put it someplace safe, but it was always squirming away. It remember that it picked a fight with a couple of weasels, and attempted to climb into a dirty mop bucking.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I died, then I woke up, the last part is when the nightmare started.


----------



## finnhilton

My last dream was a funny horror dream.


----------



## pillbugger

I finally remembered to acknowledge the fact that rarely, I wake up doing something really strange. I had to mutter to myself before going back to sleep as a reminder, and it helped to recall. The dream this time consisted of some sort of school for very fashionable and stylish adults, but the last sequence right before I woke up was a sort of montage of goofy-looking baby birds doing random stupid things. The very last image I saw in my dream before waking up was a juvenile chicken looking directly at the "dream camera", with its head tilted and its comb flopped over to one side. For some reason, the thought of it about to do something random was hilarious at that moment... I woke up belly down, rattling the bed. It turns out that I was giggling. I mean, chickens are funny creatures but not _that_ much.


----------



## Tetragammon

I was on a date with a really cute girl. We were in some kind of warehouse-style store, like Costco but more of a department store. I was nervous because I wanted to look at their selection of LEGO, but I didn't want to let the girl know because she would think me childish. But then she pulled me by the arm and we ended up in the toy section because she was into LEGO too, and I thought that was really cool.

I think there was a part later about us walking through an amusement park or something. I just remember feeling super anxious because I liked this girl a lot but knew I would **** it up like I always have. I think the anxiety finally woke me. Shame there wasn't an adult part to it...

I hate dating -- even my dreams of it always turn out bad!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My coworker said something to my boss that got me fired & I suffered a lot as a result of losing my job


----------



## Tetragammon

Does anyone else see recurring... structures, in their nightmares? This is something I just realized again recently. I'll be awake thinking of a nightmare I had recently and I suddenly remember something that is familiar, like I've seen it before, except it can't exist in reality so I must have seen it in my nightmares before.

In my case it's this colossal... _thing_ in the place of a strip mall/department store complex not far from our house. Instead of all the stores and stuff there are these unbelievably huge, black metal structures, like gigantic beams or something that are being driven deep into the earth. Almost like skyscrapers that go _down_ into the planet instead of up into the sky. It's always dark and smokey from all the welding, and the ground is always very muddy, with huge sinkholes and cave-ins because it's all so unstable. And it always has this really foreboding feeling, like it's cursed or haunted or something... Somehow it always makes me think of a "gate" being built by men to reach Hell, like the metaphysical opposite of the "Tower of Babel."

I know it all sounds crazy but I swear I've seen it several times before. Which is weird because my recurring nightmares are usually about much more realistic stuff, typically involving people, not buildings.


----------



## Cletis

I can't remember most of them for more than a few minutes after I wake up.

A few I can remember are: I find out my college degree (yes, I have one) is not valid and I have to go back to school and finish it. I've had this type of dream many times.

After my parents died, I had dreams several times where they were still alive and I had only dreamed they were dead. Sort of a dream within a dream, if you will. I've had other dreams where there's a knock on the door and I open it and it's my deceased parent - they weren't really dead, just went away for awhile. I've also had dreams where my deceased pets were at the door when I opened it. 

I've also had dreams where I'm nude in public but nobody notices. Weird.


----------



## Starcut83

Cletis said:


> I can't remember most of them for more than a few minutes after I wake up.
> 
> A few I can remember are: I find out my college degree (yes, I have one) is not valid and I have to go back to school and finish it. I've had this type of dream many times.
> 
> After my parents died, I had dreams several times where they were still alive and I had only dreamed they were dead. Sort of a dream within a dream, if you will. I've had other dreams where there's a knock on the door and I open it and it's my deceased parent - they weren't really dead, just went away for awhile. I've also had dreams where my deceased pets were at the door when I opened it.
> 
> I've also had dreams where I'm nude in public but nobody notices. Weird.


My heart goes out to you over the loss of your parents. I haven't lost mine but I can't image it's easy.

The last dream I had was a couple weeks ago. It was a lot of random stuff then it became very still and clear, I opened a door and this girl I used to be in love with was standing on the other side as clear as day and I heard a voice in my mind say my name and "open your eyes." I woke up and started crying uncontrollably.


----------



## Blue Dino

I had my dad took me to the ER for something bad, and the ER receptionist tells me I don't qualified to get service there, so I was embarrassingly shown the door while all of the other patients in the waiting area just stared at me in disbelief as I am dragging myself towards the exit. My dad disappointed just drove me home through a park meadow instead of on the road. In the middle of the ride, I was dropped off in the middle of a beach and I just rolled around the sand in agony while the other beachgoers are just next to me sunbathing and playing completely ignoring my presence.


----------



## Starcut83

Blue Dino said:


> I had my dad took me to the ER for something bad, and the ER receptionist tells me I don't qualified to get service there, so I was embarrassingly shown the door while all of the other patients in the waiting area just stared at me in disbelief as I am dragging myself towards the exit. My dad disappointed just drove me home through a park meadow instead of on the road. In the middle of the ride, I was dropped off in the middle of a beach and I just rolled around the sand in agony while the other beachgoers are just next to me sunbathing and playing completely ignoring my presence.


I'd say you're cared about but you may not believe me. It doesn't change it, you just may not know it. I hope whatever you went to the ER for is okay, if not now then at some point.


----------



## Blue Dino

Starcut83 said:


> I'd say you're cared about but you may not believe me. It doesn't change it, you just may not know it. I hope whatever you went to the ER for is okay, if not now then at some point.


Well it was a dream, a weird one at that. But thanks. 🙂


----------



## Starcut83

Blue Dino said:


> Well it was a dream, a weird one at that. But thanks. 🙂


Phew. I forgot what thread I was in when I read your post.


----------



## Blue Dino

Starcut83 said:


> Phew. I forgot what thread I was in when I read your post.


Yeah, it was probably one of my least abstracted dreams. Most of mine usually makes little logical sense.


----------



## Tetragammon

More nightmares involving my dad again last night... I really hate those. I was stuck inside a church, and my dad was there in the suit he always wore when I was a kid. And he was berating me about something, probably about me wanting to leave.

I've had recurring nightmares about being stuck in church for years now... But a year or two ago I tried this thing where I wrote down a different ending to the nightmare in my journal, and to my surprise it actually worked the next time I got that nightmare -- I was able to "get out" the way I had written. But last night, it was like my dad was there specifically to prevent me from getting out that way again. Very strange; maybe I just need to write about it again to reinforce my revision of the nightmare in my head?

Sigh. I wonder if I'll ever _stop _having those nightmares...


----------



## Tetragammon

I was in an art class and we had to do a big project, but the teacher grouped me with these two girls who hated me and wouldn't do any work. I was worried because the project was due soon but my group hadn't worked on it at all. So I stayed late after class, so late that it was totally dark outside, doing all the work myself and resenting my group mates. There was some weird part about wanting to tie-dye part of this painting, but I had never done that before so I tested it on a shirt but it ended up all brown and ruined. Also something random towards the end about homeless people -- I guess I ended up homeless and had this group I stuck with, but one old guy had disappeared and I was worried about him. 

Kind of stupid. I don't even know what woke me but I went from deep asleep to wide awake like instantly. Sigh. Another exhausted day. I really hate "running around in my head all night."


----------



## That Random Guy

Not last night but 2 nights ago, I had a really weird dream where I murdered Schwarzenegger and not in a cool movie way, almost more like a really merciless DeadPool way.

The worst part about the dream is I can distinctly recall feeling immediate regret in my dream and it's like a snapped out of some kind of craze. Incidentally, almost got myself into a car accident that same day—so I have no clue what that was on about.


----------



## Starcut83

Either I don't remember them or I don't dream often lately. The last dream I remember having far before my most recent post, and I remember it pretty vividly still...I was laying in the grass looking up at the sunset and then there was a girl walking towards me and I wanted to stand up and head towards her when all of the sudden a bear came running towards me and when I looked for her she was gone. Next thing I know me and my childhood best friend were running through the forest from the bear...I won't say the rest other than I survived.

Now that I think about it I wonder if it's an old guilt I have...I feel like I kind of abandoned him when we were in our teens for a group of "cooler" kids. Stupid decisions kids make sometimes.


----------



## 4Philip

I dreamt about Annabel (from conjuring), and, keep in mind I'm a very rational dude 98% of the time, I spent half an hour thinking about what I'd do if it turned out demons were real and I was being haunted, going so far as to consider reclaiming my jewish heritage (I'm currently agnostic) because "jews never get haunted"


----------



## Fever Dream

Those menacing dream aliens never stood a chance. Sure, they have advanced technology and intergalactic travel, but we humans are p*$$ed and have axes. And Dr. Phil should never have collaborated with the aliens. That's why he was the first to die.


----------



## Tetragammon

Ugh, I had a nightmare where my dad showed up and told us he was dying all over again. I was really busy with school and life was almost "normal" again, almost "good" even... But his revelation shattered everything. Again. 

It's already been more than a year and a half since he died, but it still feels like just yesterday. I'll probably have nightmares like this for the rest of my life...


----------



## pillbugger

Well, I just had a certain kind of dream for the first time... I was in a date of all things! The time was around Christmas, on a dark, brisk evening. The setting was an outside shopping district with many restaurants and shops lined up, and there were many lights hanging around, shining in a brilliant gold. Many of the couples and single people walking around the shopping district were wearing Christmas themed clothes for some reason. I was wearing something... I don't know what exactly, but the gingerbread man theme comes to mind whenever I think of the clothes I've chosen for this occasion. I mean, I do really like eating those things, especially with frosting.

I walked along until I came to a small, outside dance party where a few people where having fun moving around. Among the small crowd was a Hispanic woman, all by her lonesome dancing away. She was also wearing gingerbread-man inspired clothes. Or a gingerbread woman-styled dress in her case. As soon as she saw me, she headed towards me and together we left to our destination.

The woman was even smaller than me, but reached my height with her heels. Her face was a combination of cute and beautiful-looking due to her makeup, and she always had an outgoing personality (the opposite of me). It was basically her that set this date up, it felt like. The dream basically ended with us dining in a fancy restaurant, filled to the brim with even more of those shiny, small gold lights that filled the whole shopping district, except now, they came from candles as opposed to light bulbs.

This first-of-its-kind dream is probably due to the fact that I've been exchanging serious anecdotes with a Panamanian pen pal of sort, who's always had the need to reach out to outcasts during the school years of her youth. ...We're just friends, but a man can dream. Literally. I had no say on those randomly conjured thoughts as I slept... really!


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

I was playing the cello.


----------



## AshtrayedHeart

I woke up thinking I slept in and was late for work by like 6 hours. I was rushing around trying to get ready. 

Then I woke up and thought I really was late to work before realizing I had the day off 😪


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a dream that I was pregnant which is really the very first time I've ever had in my life. But it could be due to my thinking about a real life person that I know who is pregnant. My baby bump wasn't that big but it felt like I was supposed to be due soon. I was scared out of my mind replaying how bad of a parent I could be. I guess it was nightmarish in a way. I kept thinking, how did I ever get pregnant.? I consulted my SO and he was caring, all the while I'm internally freaking out at how to even raise a baby, getting up in the middle of the night, how I'm going to structure this kid's life. 
And then I had a sort of amnesia where I thought I had consumed alcohol and thereafter was convinced that the baby would be born with fetal alcohol syndrome. It was bad. Then, as dreams do, I just kept dreaming and all of a sudden I was no longer pregnant. 
It was like a simulation gone bad. So many scenarios running through my mind.


----------



## Blue Dino

I went out to push the garbage bins back from the curbside to home. And then some man walked up to me and served me papers that the entire community is joint suing me for millions of dollars in damages for me improperly setting out my garbage bins during trash days. All of the neighbors came out and shook their heads at me in shame.


----------



## CNikki

That I went to the store to look for chocolate chip cookies. Woke up later to find that my partner stopped by at the store real quick and one of the things he bought were, lo and behold, chocolate chip cookies.

Pure coincidence or some telepathic stuff going on - either way, I can't complain. 😇


----------



## Tetragammon

I had a bad dream the other night where I was basically forced back into therapy. It didn't work, of course, but this new therapist was almost like a stalker, digging into my life well outside of the office in an attempt to discover what I wouldn't say in session, which of course sent me into a constant state of panic. I remember the fancy, modern-style office for some reason... Even though it was unlike any I've actually been to IRL. Very creepy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ever since I have been having the issues with waking up from my sleep with palpitations, my dreams have taken a drastic turn. Most of them don't make any sense.


----------



## Humesday

I was drunk at the gym, and some woman was hitting on me. 

I don't know why I'd ever want to be drunk at the gym. Bizarre dream


----------



## alwaysrunning

Yesterday I got all my stuff ready to get up at 4.30 am to go to the skatepark. I like to eat before going. My alarm went off and because the weather is colder now I'm just not getting up. Went back to sleep. Had some really odd dreams that I'm walking around town and I pop my skateboard into my mouth like chewing gum. Pop some more actual bubble gum in and the two have now fused together so I cannot separate them and am unable to get my skateboard back out to ride it. Then had to go but a new one 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just woke up about half an hour ago and realized I had been dreaming about a helicopter flying around upside down. I think it woke me up because it didn't make sense and my brain just wouldn't believe it was seeing a helicopter flying upside down.


----------



## M0rbid

Demonic possession......


----------



## Tetragammon

I don't actually remember what I was dreaming about but I woke up very annoyed. It was something about trying to convince some people to "save" their world but they were all resigned to doom and gloom and wouldn't do anything about it. They were so convinced that there was a "better world" waiting for them after death that they were eager for their existing world to end... even though there was no definitive proof for their beliefs. 

Probably brought on by playing the story of Final Fantasy XIV: Endwalker. I just wish it wouldn't have annoyed me so tremendously; I hate waking up like that.


----------



## pillbugger

pillbugger said:


> Well, I just had a certain kind of dream for the first time... I was in a date of all things! The time was around Christmas, on a dark, brisk evening. The setting was an outside shopping district with many restaurants and shops lined up, and there were many lights hanging around, shining in a brilliant gold. Many of the couples and single people walking around the shopping district were wearing Christmas themed clothes for some reason. I was wearing something... I don't know what exactly, but the gingerbread man theme comes to mind whenever I think of the clothes I've chosen for this occasion. I mean, I do really like eating those things, especially with frosting.
> 
> I walked along until I came to a small, outside dance party where a few people where having fun moving around. Among the small crowd was a Hispanic woman, all by her lonesome dancing away. She was also wearing gingerbread-man inspired clothes. Or a gingerbread woman-styled dress in her case. As soon as she saw me, she headed towards me and together we left to our destination.
> 
> The woman was even smaller than me, but reached my height with her heels. Her face was a combination of cute and beautiful-looking due to her makeup, and she always had an outgoing personality (the opposite of me). It was basically her that set this date up, it felt like. The dream basically ended with us dining in a fancy restaurant, filled to the brim with even more of those shiny, small gold lights that filled the whole shopping district, except now, they came from candles as opposed to light bulbs.
> 
> This first-of-its-kind dream is probably due to the fact that I've been exchanging serious anecdotes with a Panamanian pen pal of sort, who's always had the need to reach out to outcasts during the school years of her youth. ...We're just friends, but a man can dream. Literally. I had no say on those randomly conjured thoughts as I slept... really!


What on Earth... what a coincidence, in her recent "letter", she asked me if I would ever want to go out by myself and walk on "illuminated streets". Some additional non-translated words from her: "Imagínate en temporadas navideñas, donde todo se ve más hermoso..".

At the risk of jeopardizing our friendship, I think I will reveal this dream to her. How could I not after her uncanny question. But I'm going to leave some details out to be safe.


----------



## Tetragammon

Ugh, another nightmare last night where my mother managed to blackmail me into going back to her church. But instead of taking it lying down, I did... something. I'm not sure what I did, but it made everyone around me very upset -- like I had found a way to negate their indoctrination and beliefs and force them to look critically at their faith. People were crying and wailing, and some of the men started fighting; it was all very chaotic. But I felt vindicated because these people, at least, finally understood my position on religion and existence...


----------

